# Post Your Town Map



## fink

I know this thread is a day early and a buck short with my lack of map to put here but I know quite a few members have the game and I'd like to see a thread like this. When I get my game on sunday (and i'm done resetting ) I'll edit this post and add my map. please don't set me on fire mods x_x

Any members who have the game early want to share their town layout? You can include your town fruit and villagers if you'd like.

/edit

Main Town: Viridian
Mayor: Andrea
Fruit: Peaches
Favorite Villager: Winnie


----------



## romanhdz

Sweet! As someone who is extremely finicky about his town layout, I can't wait to see what layouts others have.  Choosing a town is always the most difficult part of the game for me.


----------



## LeAckerman

I'm going to be very picky when I see the 4 maps. I hope my town has apples too! When I get the game this sunday, I will come on later and edit this post and put my town map and native fruit on here.


----------



## Valerie

Here is mine:

Town Name: Momo
Fruit: Peaches! (of course!)
Times I needed to reset to get it: 13
Why I love it: 
- Pirate's beach (no beach access, must be accessed by sea)
- Wide open spaces (no narrow runs of land)
- Southern facing water fall (looks so pretty from the beach!)
- Peaches as native fruit!


----------



## MistyWater

I'll probably be resetting quite a bit, too, just to get the perfect layout. Hoping to get cherries and not get the red train station roof. So far those are the only things I worry about. Maybe having my river run down the right side as well... Even just a bit... 
Choosing the town layout really _is_ the hardest part of the game. Mainly because we all want maps we'd enjoy seeing every day with minor dislikes instead of having to settle with maps we fully dislike...
After finally getting that perfect layout I'll find a way to post it, hoping I remember this thread is here...


----------



## fink

Valerie said:


> Town Name: Momo
> Fruit: Peaches! (of course!)
> Times I needed to reset to get it: 13
> Why I love it:
> - Pirate's beach (no beach access, must be accessed by sea)
> - Wide open spaces (no narrow runs of land)
> - Southern facing water fall (looks so pretty from the beach!)
> - Peaches as native fruit!



lovely  I think that placement is pretty appealing. I think I would be excited to add a bridge at the southern riverbend though



MistyWater said:


> After finally getting that perfect layout I'll find a way to post it, hoping I remember this thread is here...



I would just snap a pic with your phone or something and upload to imgur ^^


----------



## Valerie

I totally plan to add a bridge there, but since a villager lives near the southern part of the river, I can't build there  

I'm waiting for that villager to move, then I'm in business!  The original bridge has already been moved.


----------



## Tom.Nook

I would rather my river go from the right side all the way to the left (or switched) i dislike the river ending at the bottom of the map


----------



## JabuJabule

Valerie said:


> Here is mine:
> View attachment 4207
> Town Name: Momo
> Fruit: Peaches! (of course!)
> Times I needed to reset to get it: 13
> Why I love it:
> - Pirate's beach (no beach access, must be accessed by sea)
> - Wide open spaces (no narrow runs of land)
> - Southern facing water fall (looks so pretty from the beach!)
> - Peaches as native fruit!


I am in love with your town! I also want peaches. I hope you enjoy your town. Wish it was mine. 
I want a south facing waterfall now!


----------



## Mr. Saturn

I've never been too picky about town layouts, but I really want the one I get in New Leaf to be as close to my perfect town as possible (Really only want either apples or cherries as my native fruit >_<)


----------



## nikkie23

Cool thread fink, Ill be posting my town layout here on Sunday . I'll edit this post when I do.


----------



## Coni

Awesome thread, I'll post my map as soon as I get my copy. Also, how can you tell where are the waterfalls? (never played an AC before)


----------



## Valerie

There are two: One where the river enters your map. The second is where the river flows into the ocean.


----------



## fink

Coni said:


> Awesome thread, I'll post my map as soon as I get my copy. Also, how can you tell where are the waterfalls? (never played an AC before)



There's always a waterfall at the rivermouth and i believe there is another somewhere in the river but I am not 100% sure about that one. I also want a south facing waterfall. I think they are just more beautiful this way.

I'm excited to see everyones maps! Make sure you guys edit your posts so we don't clog up the forum. (you can keep the original text so we don't look crazy down the road)


----------



## MistyWater

fink said:


> I would just snap a pic with your phone or something and upload to imgur ^^



I find while taking pictures with a phone camera (or even a normal camera), however, the technology collides with each other and create a weird horizontal blind-like appearance... Or the image appears very bright and out of focus... 
After I posted here I tried both and noticed just that...  I'll figure it out at some point.


----------



## Riiiiptide

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there some sort of game advantage to the layouts of the map and the native fruit? This is my first AC game :/


----------



## Valerie

Riiiiptide: Nope, pure asthetics, really and personal taste


----------



## Martin

I sorta want mine to look like my Wild World one, just for the sake of it. I loved it! And I really want Peaches as my fruit, I think that's more important.


----------



## AoJones

Can't wait to see all the maps people have. I'll post mine once I get it this Sunday (and reset a few times =P). Really hoping for cherries and a nice river layout.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I can't wait to see everyone's chosen layouts soon as well. It will be interesting to see what people have settled on. Layout is the 2nd most important thing about my town, who I get as residents is the first XD


----------



## Bambi

Good plan for a thread! Can't wait to post mine Sunday!!!


----------



## Boccages

Here is my village's map







I received my copy directly from Nintendo as Justin (board owner) did. I have my own Animal Crossing blog in French :_ Link removed as it was outdated_

Fruit : Orange
Residents : Jambette (Gambette in French), Egbert (Herbert in French), (an alligator named Chuck in French), (a cow named Val? in French), (a monkey named Lourent in French).


----------



## fink

NouvelleOrange said:


> I received my copy directly from Nintendo as Justin (board owner) did. I have my own Animal Crossing blog in French : http://nouvelleorange.com
> 
> Fruit : Orange
> Residents : Jambette (Gambette in French), Egbert (Herbert in French), (an alligator named Chuck in French), (a cow named Val? in French), (a monkey named Lourent in French).
> 
> If you want to read my first day journal entry on my blog (and you can read French or you just want to take a look at the pictures) : http://nouvelleorange.com/acclame-maire-de-boccages-en-ce-7-juin/



aww i love your town as well. I like where you put your home


----------



## jvgsjeff

Here's my town Forest:




Town fruit: Peaches
Villagers: Aurora, Molly, Big Top, Fuchsia, Yuka, Katt, Rory, Tex, Benedict.
Dream address:  4300-2003-9889


----------



## Boccages

Hey Jeff. I love reading your AC:NL posts


----------



## fink

jvgsjeff said:


> Here's my town Forest:
> Town fruit: Peaches
> Villagers: Aurora, Molly, Big Top, Fuchsia, Yuka, Katt, Rory, Tex, Benedict.
> Dream address:  4300-2003-9889



Wow all your buildings are so spread out. I still like it though. Your lake placement right by the town tree must be really nice. That little diagonal bridge is adorable.


----------



## KingRanch

I don't plan to reset.  Hell, I don't know what I would even be resetting for!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Thanks.  That picture actually isn't up to date; I've since added a bridge directly above town hall, so getting from home/Re-Tail to town hall is easier than it looks in that picture. Ideally, I wish Re-Tail was closer to the beach for selling fish, but I still like my town overall.


----------



## cambell600

Looking foward to seeing everyones maps! Sadly I live in Australia, so I will edit this post on the 15th with my map ^_^


----------



## Aurynn

NouvelleOrange said:


> Fruit : Orange
> Residents : Jambette (Gambette in French), Egbert (Herbert in French), (an alligator named Chuck in French), (a cow named Val? in French), (a monkey named Lourent in French).
> 
> If you want to read my first day journal entry on my blog (and you can read French or you just want to take a look at the pictures) : http://nouvelleorange.com/acclame-maire-de-boccages-en-ce-7-juin/


Nice layout! Val? is Tipper, I believe.


----------



## Wish

Name: ミ★
Town: さくら
Fruit: Orange
Villagers: Sasuke, Natari, Tatsuro, Phobe and the rest are junk.
On the left I'm making a town square thing.. Just need a few people to move.


----------



## Trundle

I'm not going to be too picky about mine but I think I want oranges or cherries, because most people want other fruits.

I'll edit this post once I get the game.


----------



## Olivitess

Litwick said:


> Name: ミ★
> Town: さくら
> Fruit: Orange
> Villagers: Sasuke, Natari, Tatsuro, Phobe and the rest are junk.
> On the left I'm making a town square thing.. Just need a few people to move.



Oooh! Thats the town layout I am planning to get! The town tree is in a perfect location! Though I think I prefer the beach on the left side... (Yes I am picky). 

I can see that the houses are quite bunched together which looks a bit akward :S (again I am being picky) ^^


----------



## Wish

Olivitess said:


> Oooh! Thats the town layout I am planning to get! The town tree is in a perfect location! Though I think I prefer the beach on the left side... (Yes I am picky).
> 
> I can see that the houses are quite bunched together which looks a bit akward :S (again I am being picky) ^^



I reset for days to get that river, I took what I got haha


----------



## fink

Litwick said:


> Name: ミ★
> Town: さくら
> Fruit: Orange
> Villagers: Sasuke, Natari, Tatsuro, Phobe and the rest are junk.
> On the left I'm making a town square thing.. Just need a few people to move.



Aww I've loved your map since you showed it the other day. I have a feeling i'm going to be resetting awhile until I get things just right.


----------



## Boccages

I didn't reset much for my map. I resetted 3 times to get the right face though. As far as the map goes, the only thing I didn't want was a plaza crammed into a corner.


----------



## Mint

Old picture of my map:


----------



## gareiar

fruit: kr: orange , jp: pear 

these are my town maps


----------



## Mint

gareiar said:


> View attachment 4225
> 
> fruit: kr: orange , jp: pear
> 
> these are my town maps


OH! The one on the left is the same as mine, but opposite!  It's slightly different, but very similar.


----------



## MademRachel

I also never really been to picky on layouts, i'll take any fruit :3
Can't wait to pick up my bundle tomorrow. i wanna cry !


----------



## Haihappen

This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]




The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
I need a map similar to this one <3


----------



## Bri

Haihappen said:


> This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]
> 
> View attachment 4228
> 
> The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
> I need a map similar to this one <3


...wow.

That is an AMAZING map. o__o


----------



## Aurynn

That one is soooo perfect. Damn...>.<


----------



## StiX

Is the map always randomized btw? or is there a list with "all the maps"? Just wondering, if everyone goes for "the perfect map" then a lot of maps are going to be the same XD


----------



## Sakura0901

Haihappen said:


> This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]
> 
> View attachment 4228
> 
> The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
> I need a map similar to this one <3



Pretty much a perfect map only I would prefer the river going east (still a south facing waterfall)and I would like a little beach only accessible by swimming :3


----------



## nikkie23

StiX said:


> Is the map always randomized btw? or is there a list with "all the maps"? Just wondering, if everyone goes for "the perfect map" then a lot of maps are going to be the same XD



Completely random.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Haihappen said:


> This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]
> 
> View attachment 4228
> 
> The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
> I need a map similar to this one <3


gimme dat map. seriously! I love it. Only thing I would want is for more than one pond, but pretty much everything else is nice

EDIT:... and it has another pond, didn't see that. durp. ok, it's one of my faves now


----------



## Bri

StiX said:


> Is the map always randomized btw? or is there a list with "all the maps"? Just wondering, if everyone goes for "the perfect map" then a lot of maps are going to be the same XD


There are 116 possible river/beach layouts, as seen *here*.

Everything else is random. :>


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Bri said:


> There are 116 possible river/beach layouts, as seen *here*.
> 
> Everything else is random. :>


I don't think I would like a layout with the river not emptying in the south.


----------



## Bri

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I don't think I would like a layout with the river not emptying in the south.



That's still 47/116 maps! You'll be fine. Don't be afraid to reset if you're not happy with your choices! :3


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Bri said:


> That's still 47/116 maps! You'll be fine. Don't be afraid to reset if you're not happy with your choices! :3



Oh, I definitely will. I get bugged by things really easily, so I'll want to get a town layout I like, since I'll be dedicating my time towards the town for a while afterwards XD Might as well dedicate it to one you are happy with.


----------



## NintendoFanGunner

I'm resetting until i get Pompom!!!! i love that duck


----------



## rohanssj

What is that purple building? And those two storey blue houses?


----------



## Stargirl

rohanssj said:


> What is that purple building? And those two storey blue houses?


The purple building is the town hall. As for the two story blue houses, I'm not sure what you're talking about. Sorry!


----------



## Sleepy

This is my town, *Gallup*. My new home! I reset 4 times for this map. I wasn't looking for perfection, but the first 16 maps I got were all legitimately extremely strange and inconveniently placed. I'm not even picky, but then this perfect (in my eyes) map came up and I was like YES.


----------



## Gandalf

I like your map Sleepy, lots of open spaces for projects and flower hybreeding


----------



## rohanssj

View attachment 4235

Here's mine. I like it.

The fruit is pear... not a big fan, but that's okay.
Villagers: Robin, the bird; Axel, the elephant; Harry, the hippo. Deli, monkey. Daisy, the dog.


----------



## Harvey

I'm so confused lol! This is my first Animal Crossing game. As soon as I saw the town maps I wasn't sure which one to choose from. I still haven't chosen one. I didn't think it was going to be hard.


----------



## Boccages

Sleepy said:


> View attachment 4233
> 
> This is my town, *Gallup*. My new home! I reset 4 times for this map. I wasn't looking for perfection, but the first 16 maps I got were all legitimately extremely strange and inconveniently placed. I'm not even picky, but then this perfect (in my eyes) map came up and I was like YES.



Great map.


----------



## Mars

This was a previous map. I have one currently. But I might make a new town in the morning.
Annoyed with myself. I found a perfect map, but made an error and got the wrong face T_T.


----------



## romanhdz

One of my first projects will be to build a bridge on the south side of town to ease the commute to and from my house! But I love the location of it!


----------



## Anna

Mars said:


> This was a previous map. I have one currently. But I might make a new town in the morning.
> Annoyed with myself. I found a perfect map, but made an error and got the wrong face T_T.



I love this map!


----------



## Steven

romanhdz said:


> View attachment 4240
> 
> One of my first projects will be to build a bridge on the south side of town to ease the commute to and from my house! But I love the location of it!



I love your layout. Will you post a screen from your house surroundings? I would like to see it


----------



## Superpenguin

Swimmergirl327 said:


> The purple building is the town hall. As for the two story blue houses, I'm not sure what you're talking about. Sorry!



I believe 2 story blue houses refers to how when houses were on another layer of the town, their color was different on the map. However, New Leaf only has one layer with the beach as a separate layer and thus all houses are green.


----------



## fink

Wow so many maps were posted while I was at work xD. Can't wait to join you guys at 10




Haihappen said:


> This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]
> 
> View attachment 4228
> 
> The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
> I need a map similar to this one <3



I really like this map! I hope I get something like it


----------



## Nicole.

gareiar said:


> View attachment 4225
> 
> fruit: kr: orange , jp: pear
> 
> these are my town maps



Wow, I like the one on the right!


----------



## spamurai

Valerie said:


> Here is mine:
> View attachment 4207
> Town Name: Momo
> Fruit: Peaches! (of course!)
> Times I needed to reset to get it: 13
> Why I love it:
> - Pirate's beach (no beach access, must be accessed by sea)
> - Wide open spaces (no narrow runs of land)
> - Southern facing water fall (looks so pretty from the beach!)
> - Peaches as native fruit!



This is my favourite layout so far... 
I love the little inaccessible beach


----------



## Bri

Took about 10 resets ...



I got a nice spot for my house, the river is exactly what I wanted for fishing, Re-Tail is close enough to the docks, my mayor tree is in a pretty good spot, I have room for my planned campsite and garden, and there are APPLES. X3

Love it. Oh, and I have Apple as a villager! She's adorable! xD


----------



## fink

Wow I like it a lot bri, what a convenient retail location! And your river looks really great. I love how the lake is right by your house  If i had that map I'd put a lighthouse on the other side of the river from your home. Or maybe by the cliff on the right


----------



## Sakura0901

Bri said:


> Took about 10 resets ...
> 
> View attachment 4269
> 
> I got a nice spot for my house, the river is exactly what I wanted for fishing, Re-Tail is close enough to the docks, my mayor tree is in a pretty good spot, I have room for my planned campsite and garden, and there are APPLES. X3
> 
> Love it. Oh, and I have Apple as a villager! She's adorable! xD



Loving your map!! Love where your house is too


----------



## Aurynn

Bri, I really like that map. Jambette, ugh xD


----------



## Bri

Haha, thanks! Also, Isabelle just gave me oranges. This is all turning out exactly how I wanted it to. <3

I love this game.


----------



## Steven

Bri said:


> Took about 10 resets ...
> 
> View attachment 4269
> 
> I got a nice spot for my house, the river is exactly what I wanted for fishing, Re-Tail is close enough to the docks, my mayor tree is in a pretty good spot, I have room for my planned campsite and garden, and there are APPLES. X3
> 
> Love it. Oh, and I have Apple as a villager! She's adorable! xD



This is my dream map. The only thing I would do different is putting my house on the other side of the river.
But, maybe that villagers house was in your way. I would like my house to be close to the docks!


----------



## silentrevolt

Here's mine: 


looking at all the map in this thread makes me want to reset mine, but I have done a lot of things already. At first I wasn't being picky about the map, now it makes me want to reset the game. D:


----------



## Wish

silentrevolt said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 4270
> 
> looking at all the map in this thread makes me want to reset mine, but I have done a lot of things already. At first I wasn't being picky about the map, now it makes me want to reset the game. D:


What's wrong with your map? It's lovely!

I can hold your stuff


----------



## Filthykur

Introducing Mabas?.
Fruit: Cherries
Townsfolk: Monty (monkey)
Big Top (Elephant)
Annalise (Horse)
Rosie (Cat)
Sterling (Chicken who wears knight armor, made it totally worth it!)


----------



## silentrevolt

Litwick said:


> What's wrong with your map? It's lovely!
> 
> I can hold your stuff


I kinda like the map with bending rivers at the middle of the map(which looks like a peninsula). Oh well might as well just keep this map lol.


----------



## Dizzard

silentrevolt said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 4270
> 
> looking at all the map in this thread makes me want to reset mine, but I have done a lot of things already. At first I wasn't being picky about the map, now it makes me want to reset the game. D:



It looks close to perfect to me. Loads of space for your community projects. An almost central town tree. Only two ponds so they're not taking up space. A private beach you have to swim to that isn't very big. I would love if my town looked like this one.


----------



## Filthykur

silentrevolt said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 4270
> 
> looking at all the map in this thread makes me want to reset mine, but I have done a lot of things already. At first I wasn't being picky about the map, now it makes me want to reset the game. D:



Its a good looking map. I was too excited to start playing that I settled for mine  I will make do with it for sure.


----------



## Bri

silentrevolt said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 4270
> 
> looking at all the map in this thread makes me want to reset mine, but I have done a lot of things already. At first I wasn't being picky about the map, now it makes me want to reset the game. D:


Oooh, but this one is really nice!!! :<


----------



## KingRanch

Here's mine!


----------



## barronn30

Nice layouts everyone.
Here is mine:


I wanted my house to be on the right, where it's isolated but the villager's house took my spot!!
I liked my layout too much to change it so I guess this will have to do.


----------



## Filthykur

barronn30 said:


> Nice layouts everyone.
> Here is mine:
> View attachment 4274
> 
> I wanted my house to be on the right, where it's isolated but the villager's house took my spot!!
> I liked my layout too much to change it so I guess this will have to do.



I love the mask you have on by the way


----------



## Superpenguin

barronn30 said:


> Nice layouts everyone.
> Here is mine:
> View attachment 4274
> 
> I wanted my house to be on the right, where it's isolated but the villager's house took my spot!!
> I liked my layout too much to change it so I guess this will have to do.


I have that same isolated area in my town too, only I was able to put my house there. 
I'll try to post a picture soon.


----------



## Username

Everyone has such nice maps! Can't wait till 14th when i get mine! This thread has shown me what to look for in a map, and i like most of yours, but i dont like paths down to the bottom beach that go vertival.


----------



## romanhdz

Steven said:


> I love your layout. Will you post a screen from your house surroundings? I would like to see it




Not too much going on, but I'm hoping to have some decent landscaping done!


----------



## barronn30

Filthykur said:


> I love the mask you have on by the way



thanks!

and nice superpenguin, so lucky!!


----------



## Sakura0901

KingRanch said:


> Here's mine!


I want your town!!!!


----------



## KingRanch

Sakura0901 said:


> I want your town!!!!



Hahaha!  Not much longer for you UK folk!


----------



## mason

This is my map! 
I wish I had better villagers though, but I'm not too upset about it lol.


----------



## barronn30

Anyone know if its possible to demolish bridges? (Ex: If I built another one and then destroy the initial old one?)


----------



## Joey

Yes you can demolish bridges


----------



## Sakura0901

KingRanch said:


> Hahaha!  Not much longer for you UK folk!


Dont remind me...


----------



## Kaijudomage

barronn30 said:


> Anyone know if its possible to demolish bridges? (Ex: If I built another one and then destroy the initial old one?)



You can, but keep in mind that your original bridge doesn't count toward the 30 public works limit.

Facilities also don't count toward the 30, example, Dream Suite, Coffee Shop, Police Station, things that are run by NPCs.


----------



## Fox

KingRanch said:


> Hahaha!  Not much longer for you UK folk!





Sakura0901 said:


> Dont remind me...




The wait is PAINFUL. ~.~


----------



## Sakura0901

Fox said:


> The wait is PAINFUL. ~.~


but we can do this!!! (says this while sobbing)


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

My town, Villisca. Fruit is peaches, btw.
I'm pretty satisfied with it. My house's location is lovely in-game.


----------



## barronn30

Oh okay, thanks everyone!


----------



## Stargirl

Here's my map.  I only had to reset once to get it!  I think it's pretty good, almost perfect IMO. The beach on the right side isn't that bad! 
I plan on building a bridge near my house once I can do public works projects.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Swimmergirl, your map is awesome! Love the river! Who did you get for villagers?


----------



## Stargirl

Thanks!  I got Nate, Tammi, Monique (>_<), Bam and Lobo.


----------



## azurill

villagers:
Aurora
Gaston
Kid Cat
Diana
Clyde


----------



## Dustbunnii

Oooooo I cannot wait until I get my game DDDD
I'm hoping to get a map with the start of the river next to the jumping cliff so that I can put my house by a waterfall and also so I can just jump off a cliff as soon as I leave my house :B


----------



## Leafreo

This is mine


----------



## ACMatt14

Welcome to *VileEdge* Population: *Matt*
It's purrrrfect :3
Got my main buildings and tree up top~
A private beach~
A simple river, that allots a piece of land where I may place my house~
A waterfall in the background of my private land (where my house will go)~
And the beach entrance is near my house~
Brb moving in


----------



## amped4jr88

*My map*

Mine. Town fruit is cherries. Villagers are Jeremiah, bud, freya, gabi, and merengue. Hopefully one of my favorites will move in sometime. .    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I am really happy with it, I just see that is seems others may have more beach area but ill take it. I didn't reset luckily.


----------



## fink

Added my maps to the 1st post! Tell me what you guys think 



amped4jr88 said:


> I have a picture of my map but it comes out huge, how do I insert a "spoiler" tab?




you can right click your pic and go to edit (opens paint) click resize picture and type 25% or 30% and hit ok and your pic should be a lot better. Hit save and you're good to go


----------



## froggie731

Town Name:  WrigWalt (Combination of my dog's names, Wrigley and Walter) 
Villagers:  Cube, Harry, Gala, Ankha, Bella
Fruit: Peaches
Grass: Circles
Train Station Roof: Blue


----------



## Yellowfin

Here's mine.






Town name: Bimini
Circle grass

I was originally resetting for a completely different map... but then I started thinking about how good it is. I put my house on the left peninsula on the beach so I can hear the waves, the town tree is right below my house, ReTail is right near the docks, and there is a huge peninsula and open areas up north for orchards and flower projects. Peaches are native fruit. I like it a lot!


----------



## CHR:)S

FML!!!! I had the PERFECT TOWN LAYOUT (Centralized tree, shop and townhall in the back of the town, 1 pond, circle grass, awesome villagers, good fruit...)... BUT I ACCIDENTALLY SAID THE WRONG THING AND GOT AN UGLY FACE. So I reset. Now I can't find another good layout.

T_____________T


----------



## birbyman

For my town, I want it to have cherries in it and have at least 1 koala. It has to have a KOALA!!!


----------



## Craftyott

[/URL][/IMG]
How many times did I need to reset to get this map?....NONE! It was the second option that came up and was one of my top options I wanted!
Fruit: Pears
Townies: Sheldon, T-Bone (good grief, the cows followed me to my New Leaf Town!), Robin, Molly, Derwin. Not any of my favorites, but not worth resetting for (almost did because of T-Bone). Sheldon has a cool house inside!
Things I love: Where I put my house, I can hear the ocean in my house!
Things I didn't like (but not worth resetting for): I got a yellow Town Hall. Re-tail is close to my town square, but I think I'll just add some community projects around there.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the name - FarNoble


----------



## Smoke

(Sorry for the blurry image haha)
*ahem*

This is Halcyon. This is the closest thing I could get to my ideal map after about four resets.
Villagers: Goldie, Wolfgang, Puck, Anabelle (#1 ugliest villager in town), and Broffina (#2 ugliest villager plus a stupid name to boot).
Fruit: Pears (Eh, I'll live)
Things I like: Check that private beach. All of my love.
Things I dislike: I got pears, but eh. Also, not a fan of Broffina. At all. Also, the plaza is a bit off the mark, but I'll live.
Grass: Squares. Never really cared about grass though.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Ahh, you dislike Anabelle? I got her in my town (never seen her before either), and I think she's pretty cool looking. For an anteater, at least, haha. Reminds me of a pangolin with her pattern on her back.


----------



## shadowprincess




----------



## fink

I like your town shadowprincess. Seems like everyone is clumped up on the right though lol. Will be nice when some villagers move in on the left


----------



## Tammyface

I love how central my town tree is  At first I was sad my Re-Tail was so far from the beach, but right now, it's REALLY convenient for appraising/selling fossils since it's close to main street, so I'm happy!
I'm also so amused that my name is Tammy and my first non-starter villager to move in was Tammy!!! (I time travel so that's why someone moved in already) Tabby sucks though

Also, when I go out of my house, I can hear the rushing waterfall. The details in this game are amazing!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I got a town map like exactly like that one. Villagers were not so great so I reset it. Re-tail was even right next to a beach.


----------



## kakuloo

20 resets!  It was kinda funny, because my boyfriend got a PERFECT map on the very first try!  =P


----------



## Rue

I made mine, too lazy to take a picture 






Key: 
       Hot Pink -Train station
       Green with brown bottom - Town tree
       Light blues - Villagers homes
       Orange - My home
       Pink 'Diamond' - Re-tail
       Purple - Town hall
       Green - Beach entrance (ramps)
       Brown off beach - dock


----------



## CHR:)S

I've pretty much given up. Over 150 resets, and I haven't gotten a map I like.


----------



## Smoke

CHR:)S said:


> I've pretty much given up. Over 150 resets, and I haven't gotten a map I like.



Holy crap.


----------



## CHR:)S

Smoke said:


> Holy crap.



I've been resetting since 11PM when I picked it up.. It's 7:46PM now.. At first, I was getting pretty nice maps, but I knew I could do a bit better.

I haven't even gotten one map that made me look twice in about 50 resets... I'm not even going to get to play today because all the shops are going to close by the time I find a good map... If I even do! T_T 

I did find two perfect maps, but once I picked the wrong face... and the other, the villagers put their houses exactly where I wanted to put mine...


----------



## Smoke

CHR:)S said:


> I've been resetting since 11PM when I picked it up.. It's 7:46PM now.. At first, I was getting pretty nice maps, but I knew I could do a bit better.
> 
> I haven't even gotten one map that made me look twice in about 50 resets... I'm not even going to get to play today because all the shops are going to close by the time I find a good map... If I even do! T_T
> 
> I did find two perfect maps, but once I picked the wrong face... and the other, the villagers put their houses exactly where I wanted to put mine...



Damn, sorry to hear that. I know some people can be pretty picky with the way things are when starting an AC game. I myself am a bit picky. I think I reset about 5 times before I kinda just got lazy and accepted the closest thing to perfect I would get. I wish you the best of luck in your continued efforts.


----------



## CHR:)S

Smoke said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that. I know some people can be pretty picky with the way things are when starting an AC game. I myself am a bit picky. I think I reset about 5 times before I kinda just got lazy and accepted the closest thing to perfect I would get. I wish you the best of luck in your continued efforts.



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## MistyWater

Here's my map. Sorry for the bad quality...
Native fruit is cherries.
Took me around 10 resets.
Villagers: Diana, Tutu, Leonardo, Marcie, Vic.


----------



## aikaterine

Spoiler







click spoiler for picture


Does anyone else have a big chunk of beach that is inaccessible until you can swim? As you can see there is no ramp going to the left side of the beach. I didn't even know that was possible and didn't realize until after I was comfortable with my town.


----------



## ChaosKitten

My town, Twinleaf!

I reset about 8 times. The game really wanted me to have the icky red train station but I eventually settled on my third choice, green because I got my cherries and blue town hall and just love that my entire map feels useful. I have big plans for that wide open space above my home on the bottom left. If any animals besides Olivia or Cherry move in there.... *shakes fist*

I feel different because I don't like or want a "private" beach and wanted more than one pond. Although I have a double of one pond shape, it's fine. At least I don't have the pond that has a erm....questionable shape. In my opinion, that is. 

---

Forgot to add my villagers!

Anchovy, Bill, Tipper, Goldie and Kabuki. I'm cool with all of them, surprisingly. I tend to be picky but am extremely happy I didn't get any monkeys or gorillas. Because if/when I do....*shakes fist*


----------



## PumpkinVine47

huge pic under the cut



Spoiler







I freakin' LOVE my town! It was the third of my four maps on my first try. My home is in a little niche right in front of the tree, and ReTail is to my immediate right. All of this is super close to the beach, and it's a straight shot down the slope to the dock. No secret beaches, either, so no immediate need for a wet suit. I'm going to make my coffee house and second character's home (to be designed into a library) by the town hall. 

squeeeeee!


----------



## amped4jr88

aikaterine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385
> 
> 
> 
> click spoiler for picture
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a big chunk of beach that is inaccessible until you can swim? As you can see there is no ramp going to the left side of the beach. I didn't even know that was possible and didn't realize until after I was comfortable with my town.



I do but mine is a really small chunck and it was on purpose but now I am a little bummed bc I realize that it seems most people have more beach area than me. (my map is on page 11)


----------



## Datsu

PumpkinVine47 said:


> huge pic under the cut
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386
> 
> 
> 
> I freakin' LOVE my town! It was the third of my four maps on my first try. My home is in a little niche right in front of the tree, and ReTail is to my immediate right. All of this is super close to the beach, and it's a straight shot down the slope to the dock. No secret beaches, either, so no immediate need for a wet suit. I'm going to make my coffee house and second character's home (to be designed into a library) by the town hall.
> 
> squeeeeee!



Sigh.. Now I need to restart.
I knew I shouldn't have looked here, I thought I was happy with my map, but after looking at yours..
Gah. It's too perfect. I wish I had your luck


----------



## Eir

Love my town! :]


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Datsu said:


> Sigh.. Now I need to restart.
> I knew I shouldn't have looked here, I thought I was happy with my map, but after looking at yours..
> Gah. It's too perfect. I wish I had your luck



Aww, there-there. It's okay. You can come visit. ^_^


----------



## Peoki

I had, by my terms, the 'perfect' layout but got _a little_ greedy and thought I could get better in the next batch of maps. (lol I was horribly wrong). Ended up with this after 40 minutes of resetting: 


It's not exactly what I had in mind; in fact, it's way off. After a few hours I realized just how terrible the placement of the ponds are. Especially with one right under the train station entrance. Gotta live with it since I don't want to burden the people that helped me catalog Japanese exclusive items again. Not to mention it'll be a hassle to time travel for the Nookling store upgrade.

I have no idea how this town will turn out. I guess that's where the fun is at, though.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Your neighbors are pretty good so far. Each one of them I like. The one I like the least is Jitters but even he isn't that bad.


----------



## The Architect

Settled for this one after resetting 15ish times
I didn't like it at first, but after awhile it grew on me. It allows me to make easy pathways with no weird curves and although my town tree thingy isn't the center of the map it does have a waterfall in the background which is pretty cool 


Just wish those ponds were somewhere else...




Spoiler







I have big plans for the large space on the right side of the river


----------



## Filthykur

The Architect said:


> Settled for this one after resetting 15ish times
> I didn't like it at first, but after awhile it grew on me. It allows me to make easy pathways with no weird curves and although my town tree thingy isn't the center of the map it does have a waterfall in the background which is pretty cool
> 
> 
> Just wish those ponds were somewhere else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402
> 
> 
> 
> I have big plans for the large space on the right side of the river



Yeah those ponds are so close together it stinks really.  But it looks like a lot of space on the right.


----------



## The Architect

Filthykur said:


> Yeah those ponds are so close together it stinks really.  But it looks like a lot of space on the right.



After playing on it for about 4 hours, it's kind of nice. Public vs. private space kind of thing. Left side will be where all the business goes down and the right side will be my garden  (room to do something creative I guess)


----------



## Filthykur

The Architect said:


> After playing on it for about 4 hours, it's kind of nice. Public vs. private space kind of thing. Left side will be where all the business goes down and the right side will be my garden



Having town square on that side is a really good place for it.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

It's great that so many people have posted their maps, thank you! I've got a really clear idea now of what I want. Come on Friday!


----------



## Stephanie

This is my map. I'm okay with it. I like how Re-tail is near the shore, and I think once I add a bridge in front on my house and maybe to the left of it, my town will be pretty good


----------



## Anna

shadowprincess said:


> View attachment 4335


This is my perfect map


----------



## Anna

PumpkinVine47 said:


> huge pic under the cut
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386
> 
> 
> 
> I freakin' LOVE my town! It was the third of my four maps on my first try. My home is in a little niche right in front of the tree, and ReTail is to my immediate right. All of this is super close to the beach, and it's a straight shot down the slope to the dock. No secret beaches, either, so no immediate need for a wet suit. I'm going to make my coffee house and second character's home (to be designed into a library) by the town hall.
> 
> squeeeeee!



Perfect map!


----------



## Joey

After looking at all the maps, I have realised that I am fussier than I thought I was.


----------



## spamurai

Joey said:


> After looking at all the maps, I have realised that I am fussier than I thought I was.



Same here. I may well spend the whole of Friday resetting lol


----------



## Bambi

My map




I reset a ton of times. I tried out a bunch of different things. Turns out it was super important to me that my river run downhill.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Bambi, where your river enters the town on the west wall, how many 'squares' are above it between the water and the train lines? Is there room to put a community project there or for a villager to put their house there?


----------



## Bambi

Chameleonsoup said:


> Bambi, where your river enters the town on the west wall, how many 'squares' are above it between the water and the train lines? Is there room to put a community project there or for a villager to put their house there?



I'm not sure how to count squares but looks like there is enough room there for community projects or possibly a villagers house.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Sorry, I was thinking like 1 square is the space one pattern or flower would take up. I was worried that it'd be unusable space, now I know it isn't my list of maps that I like got a lot longer! Thank you so much for looking


----------



## Bambi

Chameleonsoup said:


> Sorry, I was thinking like 1 square is the space one pattern or flower would take up. I was worried that it'd be unusable space, now I know it isn't my list of maps that I like got a lot longer! Thank you so much for looking



No worries  Hopefully you don't have to reset too many times to get the one you like!


----------



## Suchan

Spoiler







Love my map. Still not sure how I ended up with four bunnies though xD


----------



## ayerenzo

Town Name: Tartoria
Character: Moby
Fruit: Peaches (YEEEEY ^-^)
Resets: 1349135029. Really I don't know, but it took me around an hour.

I don't really now if I'm keeping it though. First project will definitely be adding a bridge on the right part of the river. I like that my main beach is connected*, my neighbors are okay, and I'm not sure how I feel about the beach being on the right instead of the left... But my house location is good, I love that the town tree is so centered, and I like how close to the beach Re-Tail is, but not how far it is from Main St... UGH.

Just my OCD at it's finest LOL. Opinions ? Y'all have some great maps. 

*/edit/


----------



## Rosalie1991

I thought Knox and Curly are smug, so it is possible to start with 2 similar villagers? btw great map, i hope i get something like that


----------



## Dizzard

Rosalie1991 said:


> I thought Knox and Curly are smug, so it is possible to start with 2 similar villagers? btw great map, i hope i get something like that



No Curly is a jock.

I didn't think it was possible to start with smug or uchi characters? ...but he has Knox (who's smug) as one of his starting villagers.

I guess they're just really rare, I haven't seen anybody post that they got smug or uchi villagers right from the start. (until now)


----------



## Rosalie1991

Dizzard said:


> No Curly is a jock.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible to start with smug or uchi characters? ...but he has Knox (who's smug) as one of his starting villagers.
> 
> I guess they're just really rare, I haven't seen anybody post that they got smug or uchi villagers right from the start. (until now)



I mistaken Curly for Curlos! 
Yes but i wonder why there is a smug villager, but i think its kinda cool


----------



## Peoki

I reset my town last night and am quite pleased with the layout, though I do miss having Apples! My native fruit is now Peaches.

I wanted to hear the waterfall while in my house, so I built it near the bottom.. However the area just above the bridge would have been a nice option. (That's enough resetting for me). There's plenty of room for future public works projects and no more of those annoying ponds!

Time to buckle down and take on the responsibilities of being Mayor.


----------



## Jarrad

ayerenzo said:


> Town Name: Tartoria
> Character: Moby
> Fruit: Peaches (YEEEEY ^-^)
> Resets: 1349135029. Really I don't know, but it took me around an hour.
> 
> I don't really now if I'm keeping it though. First project will definitely be adding a bridge on the right part of the river. I like that my main beach is connected*, my neighbors are okay, and I'm not sure how I feel about the beach being on the right instead of the left... But my house location is good, I love that the town tree is so centered, and I like how close to the beach Re-Tail is, but not how far it is from Main St... UGH.
> 
> Just my OCD at it's finest LOL. Opinions ? Y'all have some great maps.
> 
> */edit/



NICE TOWN! I'd like to visit sometime


----------



## Ukue

Spoiler







Here's mine!

*Name:* Haleigh
*Town name:* Qwerty
*Fruit:* Pears
*Times I resetted:* 15-20, I lost count
*Why I like it:* For some reason, I like my river running into the ocean to the side. I also wanted my beach "connected" so fishing wouldn't be annoying. I don't really care who my villagers were (not worth resetting over), but I got Whitney! I like her. Kinda annoyed that Re-Tail is so far away from the beach, but it reminds me of how Nook's shop was always in an A-tile in the original Animal Crossing, so it's all good. My house has it's own jut of land overlooking the ocean.
*What I don't like:* I'm not a fan of the sliver of land between the river and the train tracks right above my house. However, I reset way too many times already, so I didn't care as much. I'll probably make that a orchard.

EDIT: Holy cow, that's a big picture. Let me fix that real quick.


----------



## Elloriee

Really happy with my map n_n I like that the tree is in the center. I also love that my house is away from other villagers and right by the waterfall.


----------



## Anna

So far everyones maps seem really nice!


----------



## Fox

Elloriee said:


> [Image]
> Really happy with my map n_n I like that the tree is in the center. I also love that my house is away from other villagers and right by the waterfall.



Love that map! That's pretty much what I'm hoping to get


----------



## Dreamer

My game came today!!! I wasn't expecting it until Wednesday!!! I LOVE YOU, AMAZON!
I'm having a BLAST. 

*My map:*




*Town Name:* Seasons
*Resets:* 5 (map only)
*Fruit:* Cherries
*Grass:* Circle
*Train Station/Town Hall:* Yellow

I'm _extremely_ happy with my map. I love where I placed my house and I can't wait to put a bridge on the other side.  I'm glad I didn't have to reset 1,000 times. Phew!


----------



## SuperSpooky

Quite Pleased^^


----------



## The Architect

Awesome map superspooky!


----------



## Fox

SuperSpooky that is so nice! Love the mini beach/moat type area


----------



## SuperSpooky

Thanks guys!! I was lucky and did not have to reset at all to get one I liked! Thanks to this thread, I realized that there are a few things that greatly please me: (1) Diagonal Bridges); (2) Big Ponds, at least one; (3) A chunk of secluded land I can dedicate to themed town projects; (4) A Peninsula thing I can put my house on 8)


----------



## Goran

I eventually gave up finding the perfect town for me. So here is mine.
Town fruit is orange.


----------



## Fox

That right beach is nice, Goran. Sideways waterfall ftw!


----------



## Rose

I reset my town for a day and a half before I got a layout I knew I was going to stick with, which would be this one here.

View attachment 4446

I wanted a lot of things to be a specific way, like the two buildings to be close together and no stray ponds(especially near the entrance). I'm happy with the one necessary pond placement, and the central tree was one of the biggest aspects I was looking for.

I was kind of horrified when I put my house down, because after an embarrassingly long time of twitching and pacing back and fourth, I didn't like the final placement. I realized, though, I _would _like some breathing room in front of my house; maybe for a public project(a bench facing the sea for sightseeing, if possible?) or perhaps a garden would be nice, too.

In all, I'm becoming pretty smitten with it.


----------



## kekoke200

WHOAAA I was just about to use that Town Name because i wanted something unique. Luckily i found something new x)


----------



## marylu

So many choices it's overwhelming, i decided that the features i really like are a long river ending south, diagonal bridge, 2 ponds, nice spot for my house, town hall close to the entrance.


----------



## Ukue

My main thing was a good place I could put my house, along with a non-split beach for ocean fishing. As far as I know, ocean fishing is one of the best ways to get bells early on, especially at night. I would hate having to go down a ramp, fish, go back up, cross a river, go back down a ramp, fish again, and then go to Re-Tail. It just sounds like a pain.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

The town of Bluefall. I don't get why people don't like ponds - I didn't even consider that when I started playing. To me they add atmosphere and places to plant flowers that won't get trampled. I'm not thrilled about the split beach, but it's so short that I don't need to go there except when I want to go to the island. And in order to get a south-facing waterfall, I think you have to have a split beach. As soon as I build a bridge near Re-Tail, it will be awesome! (Also all my villagers need to move, now).

I have: Violet, Samson, Broccolo, Rizzo, and Pate. Olaf is moving in tomorrow, grr. But now that I have 100% approval, I can be mean to them as much as I want!


----------



## Talxn

After _way_ too many restarts I finally found a map that I like. I refuse to restart again because I know it will take me another 200 tries to get a town I like. I wanted the Town Hall near the top, Re-Tail and Town Square toward the bottom, and my house near a waterfall and ocean.

I plan on placing a bridge where my character is standing in the screenshot. I wish I could have a horizontal bridge but I don't see a point having it to my characters left with the vertical bridge so close. I plan on putting the Police Station on the top left side to fill that up a bit. What do you think?


----------



## Rainy Day

Apparently a center town tree with a cliffside spot is rare....199 restarts.


----------



## Kasper

I didn't even realize if you restarted  you got different options! I went though all 4 but they were all bad and I thought I was stuck with those as my options. Now I've been playing all day and I don't want to restart. T_T


----------



## The Architect

Kasper said:


> I didn't even realize if you restarted  you got different options! I went though all 4 but they were all bad and I thought I was stuck with those as my options. Now I've been playing all day and I don't want to restart. T_T



I invested atleast 10 hours on my first save and decided to restart today. It's better now than later on if you want to restart xD


----------



## Kasper

I suppose that is true. XD But now it's after 11 at night so if I start I won't even be able to access town hall will I? 

Maybe first thing in the morning. But then I'll already have my house....>_>

I am so bad at restarting games.


----------



## GingerSchnapps

The Architect said:


> I invested atleast 10 hours on my first save and decided to restart today. It's better now than later on if you want to restart xD



Lol! I thought I was the only person who trashed their entire first day to start over. I was going to ask if anyone wanted my stuff, but then I figured I was just wasting time and killed my town.


----------



## Talxn

Kasper said:


> I suppose that is true. XD But now it's after 11 at night so if I start I won't even be able to access town hall will I?
> 
> Maybe first thing in the morning. But then I'll already have my house....>_>
> 
> I am so bad at restarting games.



This is pretty much what I went through. You will be able to choose the spot where you want your home to be, collect some fruit, and thats it until tomorrow.


----------



## Rose

GingerSchnapps said:


> Lol! I thought I was the only person who trashed their entire first day to start over. I was going to ask if anyone wanted my stuff, but then I figured I was just wasting time and killed my town.



I was the same way as you both. I made a town the day it came out, played for that day, and then realized that night that the layout wasn't what I wanted longterm. 

I didn't actually feel like I lost anything of value, though, because I had a nice time playing around with that town a bit while it lasted.


----------



## GingerSchnapps

It's like ripping a Band-Aid off, Kasper. You just have to do it without worrying about it.
If you're unhappy with it now, you'll be unhappy about it until the next Animal Crossing comes out. 

Do you have anyone to hold on to the stuff you want to keep? I don't mind helping. I almost wish that I had someone to watch my stuff. But I figured it was nothing that I couldn't get back the next day.


----------



## Kasper

Huh. Still kind of tempted though. I mostly like the layout well enough but RIGHT IN FRONT of the bridge is this dudes house. >_<

Plus no more Barold. But then no Margie or Goose...so many options. D:


----------



## GingerSchnapps

Assault him with a net a few times and I'm sure he'll get the hint, lol.

I actually got better animals the second time around. No regrets from me!~


----------



## Sandbox

Here's mine! 

I only had to restart once for this one, I don't know why I like it - but I do! Where the gyroid is is where I will have my 2nd (and final!) bridge! When I found my perfect layout, I look for certain things in the town itself too... such as a red roofed train station, apples, and square or triangle grass! I hate the circles...


----------



## Rose

Kasper said:


> Huh. Still kind of tempted though. I mostly like the layout well enough but RIGHT IN FRONT of the bridge is this dudes house. >_<
> 
> Plus no more Barold. But then no Margie or Goose...so many options. D:


No matter how your town is set up, people will move into inconvenient locations. I wouldn't take into account the unfortunate positioning a neighbor's house, that's something you're unable to tamper with by resetting. Plus, they move in and out regularly, so banking on somebody in particular staying to improve the enjoyment of your town isn't practical.

I was very, very conflicted about demolishing my last town. I liked the layout, there wasn't really anything detrimental wrong with it. I find that sometimes I don't "bond", though, and if I find the layout putting a damper on my enthusiasm I know it's got to go.

It sounds to me like you ultimately do want to keep your town, though, so perhaps you should let it be.


----------



## Kasper

Wait people move out? I missed that part. D:


----------



## Rose

Kasper said:


> Wait people move out? I missed that part. D:



Yes. As with any Animal Crossing game, people will regularly move in and out and the houses will come and go in different spots around your map.

I believe you can keep someone in your town with a 99% of success if you check up on them every day to make sure they don't plan on going anywhere, but there's really no _preventing _a new neighbor from moving into a spot.


----------



## Kasper

I've never actually played animal crossing before this game. D:

Lol sorry if I'm sounding really silly. XD


----------



## Rose

Kasper said:


> I've never actually played animal crossing before this game. D:
> 
> Lol sorry if I'm sounding really silly. XD


I see! It's no problem at all, everybody starts somewhere.

I'm sure we're clogging up this thread with our discussion at this point, though.
If you have any questions on this or anything else in the game, please feel free to ask me in PMs and I'd be happy to help you.


----------



## spiralofvertigo

Here is Liatuus!

My only goal for this map was to have the beach on the left side and have one section of beach not connected. I built my home near the waterfall/beachfront (who didn't?). I am very satisfied with my town!


----------



## ayerenzo

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one so picky about my map, bahaha. The way I see it though, as long as you're satisfied with your setup then that's all that matters ! 

I, on the other hand, will probably find some teeny new flaw and reset yet again. SIGH. The struggle's so real in New Leaf right now. ;_;


----------



## GingerSchnapps

Town Name: Mimosa
Fruit: Oranges (of course)
Mayor: Ginger
Pros: 1. Town Hall is close to the Town Tree. It just feels like it's supposed to be that way, lol.
2. The river is a nice divider.
3. Re-Tail is close to the Train Station.
4. The Private beach is both tiny and hilarious.​Cons: 1. There is one bridge, and a lot of river.​


----------



## Lydiamilan

*Town Name*: Olympus
*Fruit*: Oranges (I WANTED APPLES!!)
*Mayor*: Lydia
*Things I like*: My town center is in the middle, Re-tail and the Town hall are by nice ponds, small private beach, right side beach, house is by waterfall, lots of room for projects on the top half.
*Things I dislike*: I wish I had placed my house closer to re-tail and the town hall, the beach is far away from re-tail, theres two places with little moving room due to a villager's house (i plan to kick them out and build a community project right away),  the train station and town hall roof colors are UGLY!

LOL yeah i regret choosing this map but I'm not going to restart. I'm sure once I get more bridges and community projects in, I will like it a lot more.


----------



## spamurai

Lydiamilan said:


> *Town Name*: Olympus
> *Fruit*: Oranges (I WANTED APPLES!!)
> *Mayor*: Lydia
> *Things I like*: My town center is in the middle, Re-tail and the Town hall are by nice ponds, small private beach, right side beach, house is by waterfall, lots of room for projects on the top half.
> *Things I dislike*: I wish I had placed my house closer to re-tail and the town hall, the beach is far away from re-tail, theres two places with little moving room due to a villager's house (i plan to kick them out and build a community project right away),  the train station and town hall roof colors are UGLY!
> 
> LOL yeah i regret choosing this map but I'm not going to restart. I'm sure once I get more bridges and community projects in, I will like it a lot more.



When you're able to get to your private beach, can you post a photo?

I would like to see how big it is


----------



## Bambi

Well. I reset AGAIN and I am FINALLY totally satisfied with everything. I had to reset a bunch more times but I just couldn't handle the eyes I chose. New Map 



I love love love my new town. The only thing I don't like are my villagers. I always have the worst luck with villagers in this game


----------



## Fox

Bambi said:


> Well. I reset AGAIN and I am FINALLY totally satisfied with everything. I had to reset a bunch more times but I just couldn't handle the eyes I chose. New Map [Image]
> 
> I love love love my new town. The only thing I don't like are my villagers. I always have the worst luck with villagers in this game



Love this! The secluded area for your house looks awesome


----------



## Bri

Bambi said:


> Well. I reset AGAIN and I am FINALLY totally satisfied with everything. I had to reset a bunch more times but I just couldn't handle the eyes I chose. New Map
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love my new town. The only thing I don't like are my villagers. I always have the worst luck with villagers in this game



I LOVE that little area to the right of your house! It's a great spot for a campsite/garden/orchard/etc.


----------



## Anna

GingerSchnapps said:


> View attachment 4470
> 
> Town Name: Mimosa
> Fruit: Oranges (of course)
> Mayor: Ginger
> Pros: 1. Town Hall is close to the Town Tree. It just feels like it's supposed to be that way, lol.
> 2. The river is a nice divider.
> 3. Re-Tail is close to the Train Station.
> 4. The Private beach is both tiny and hilarious.​Cons: 1. There is one bridge, and a lot of river.​


Very nice map!


----------



## Bri

I'm sort of regretting the placement of my house. :I

There's no way to change that, is there? >.>


----------



## Campy

Bri said:


> I'm sort of regretting the placement of my house. :I
> 
> There's no way to change that, is there? >.>


Afraid not! Apparently you can only demolish your house, and by doing that, your town will explode.

Where did you place it?


----------



## Bri

Campy said:


> Afraid not! Apparently you can only demolish your house, and by doing that, your town will explode.
> 
> Where did you place it?





There! XP

It's nice, but not too convenient. I'd rather have it somewhere to the left of the mayor tree area. Right by the river, in that little corner. :<

Oh well. I like my town too much to reset.


----------



## Campy

Bri said:


> There! XP
> 
> It's nice, but not too convenient. I'd rather have it somewhere to the left of the mayor tree area. Right by the river, in that little corner. :<
> 
> Oh well. I like my town too much to reset.


Oh, your layout is great! I also really like the placement of your house. And hey, what's convenience when it only takes you about 20 seconds to cross your entire town? Plus, in that nice secluded spot you won't have to worry about villagers moving right in front of your house.


----------



## Bri

Campy said:


> Oh, your layout is great! I also really like the placement of your house. And hey, what's convenience when it only takes you about 20 seconds to cross your entire town? Plus, in that nice secluded spot you won't have to worry about villagers moving right in front of your house.


Eh, I guess. xD

I was thinking of putting something on that little ledge outside my house, too. Guess it's not that bad.

Now I need to plan where to put the cafe, campsite, and garden/orchard. Also, bridges! Right now, I'm working on one directly to the left of the mayor tree. o.o


----------



## Dreamer

Dreamer said:


>



I love where I placed my house, but I'm SOOOO annoyed with my only bridge. It's so inconvenient trying to get to Re-Tail. I can't wait to get another bridge on the other side. It'll be perfect then! 

I still can't say for sure how I feel about my tree being by the tracks. We'll see.


----------



## Fox

Dreamer said:


> I love where I placed my house, but I'm SOOOO annoyed with my only bridge. It's so inconvenient trying to get to Re-Tail. I can't wait to get another bridge on the other side. It'll be perfect then!
> 
> I still can't say for sure how I feel about my tree being by the tracks. We'll see.



This map is so perfect. Once you get that second bridge, it will be even better.


----------



## Bri

Dreamer said:


> I love where I placed my house, but I'm SOOOO annoyed with my only bridge. It's so inconvenient trying to get to Re-Tail. I can't wait to get another bridge on the other side. It'll be perfect then!
> 
> I still can't say for sure how I feel about my tree being by the tracks. We'll see.



I like it, hehe. Hey, is that one house that's away from everyone else a cranky villager? That'd be funny. xD


----------



## Kiwi

GingerSchnapps said:


> View attachment 4470
> 
> Town Name: Mimosa
> Fruit: Oranges (of course)
> Mayor: Ginger
> Pros: 1. Town Hall is close to the Town Tree. It just feels like it's supposed to be that way, lol.
> 2. The river is a nice divider.
> 3. Re-Tail is close to the Train Station.
> 4. The Private beach is both tiny and hilarious.​Cons: 1. There is one bridge, and a lot of river.​



I love your map so much! It's so cool how you have your own tiny private beach right in front of your house. Also, your house is next to the spot where you're able to jump off the cliff, right? And then you can swim to your beach~ really nice!
Plus yeah, town hall and town tree are placed perfectly.


----------



## spamurai

GingerSchnapps & Bambi; said:
			
		

> View attachment 4470



Love these two maps. Perfect.


----------



## Dreamer

Bri said:


> I like it, hehe. Hey, is that one house that's away from everyone else a cranky villager? That'd be funny. xD





Cube is down there. I think he's a lazy type.  He must want to be away from the hustle and bustle so he can sleep! He was sleeping when I went to his house this morning. x) 



spamurai said:


> Love these two maps. Perfect.



Agreed!

---

Random note: my sister got a totally awesome town (no resets, either!) and a perfect house spot. It's in a nice cozy area right near the beach entrance and waterfall. You can hear the waterfall inside her house! It's very soothing. 

Anyway, it's something to consider.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Only downside is that I can't access that other part of the beach until I get a wetsuit. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with my little corner by the river. c:


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

This is my town! 
Native fruit - Apples (Finally not peaches or oranges lol)
Town Name - Teaville
Mayor name - Tori (my name)
Reason I picked this town over the other options I had - The buildings and everything seemed well spread out. Not everything above the river or below it. I do realize that 1 of the first things I will do as mayor is add a bridge a little bit south of where my character is at the moment or maybe right below it.


----------



## spamurai

Dreamer said:


> You can hear the waterfall inside her house! It's very soothing.



OMG I NEED THIS


----------



## Bambi

Fox said:


> Love this! The secluded area for your house looks awesome



It's adorable! I gotta take a screenshot. Right by the waterfall and river  I made it so it is impossible to have neighbours too close to me.



Bri said:


> I LOVE that little area to the right of your house! It's a great spot for a campsite/garden/orchard/etc.



I was thinking about doing a garden  A campsite would be adorable too. I'll have to see  Hopefully I don't get anyone moving in there >.< Unless its someone I love! lol


----------



## Khiara

The map of my japanese town


I've never been picky about my towns and chose the first thing I got. C: Native fruit are oranges.


----------



## Fox

Khiara said:


> The map of my japanese town
> [Image]
> 
> I've never been picky about my towns and chose the first thing I got. C: Native fruit are oranges.



That tiny chunk of beach on the bottom left! :3


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

Dreamer said:


> Random note: my sister got a totally awesome town (no resets, either!) and a perfect house spot. It's in a nice cozy area right near the beach entrance and waterfall. You can hear the waterfall inside her house! It's very soothing.
> 
> Anyway, it's something to consider.



Lucky!! Lol. My house is next to a river. On 1 of my 4 characters, I will totally do that! It won't be the same since he/she will not be the mayor. But I want to do that!!!


----------



## mpiorkow

Town name: Forest
Town fruit: Oranges

Took a BUNCH of restarts to finally get a town that I liked. Not too happy about how 'perfect oranges' look and some of my villagers (Wart Jr. and Stinky... haha), but whatever. I really enjoy how my town flows, the *five* ponds that it has, the placing of the Town Hall, Re-Tail and Town Tree. I'm also digging the private beach. All in all, I like it. Lots of room for community projects.


----------



## Kevin.

Took me about 10 resets to get it. Really pleased. Town fruit is apples (one of my top choices) and the grass is triangles! I wanted Re-Tail close to the dock and I love the windy river/uninterrupted beach, so this was perfect. Plus the town tree is in a nice scenic nook of the river. My house is on a peaceful cliff right next to the dock, city hall, and Re-Tail and I can hear the waves from inside. Feels a little clustered right now, but once I get going on service projects I think the gaps will fill nicely.


----------



## spamurai

mpiorkow said:


> View attachment 4493
> 
> Town name: Forest
> Town fruit: Oranges
> 
> Took a BUNCH of restarts to finally get a town that I liked. Not too happy about how 'perfect oranges' look and some of my villagers (Wart Jr. and Stinky... haha), but whatever. I really enjoy how my town flows, the *five* ponds that it has, the placing of the Town Hall, Re-Tail and Town Tree. I'm also digging the private beach. All in all, I like it. Lots of room for community projects.



This is nice. Love the private beach. It's the biggest i've seen so far. And 5 ponds? :O awesome


----------



## Rosalie1991

mpiorkow said:


> View attachment 4493
> 
> Town name: Forest
> Town fruit: Oranges
> 
> Took a BUNCH of restarts to finally get a town that I liked. Not too happy about how 'perfect oranges' look and some of my villagers (Wart Jr. and Stinky... haha), but whatever. I really enjoy how my town flows, the *five* ponds that it has, the placing of the Town Hall, Re-Tail and Town Tree. I'm also digging the private beach. All in all, I like it. Lots of room for community projects.



This town is awesome! and i love youre villagers !


----------



## Fox

mpiorkow said:


> [Image]
> 
> Town name: Forest
> Town fruit: Oranges
> 
> Took a BUNCH of restarts to finally get a town that I liked. Not too happy about how 'perfect oranges' look and some of my villagers (Wart Jr. and Stinky... haha), but whatever. I really enjoy how my town flows, the *five* ponds that it has, the placing of the Town Hall, Re-Tail and Town Tree. I'm also digging the private beach. All in all, I like it. Lots of room for community projects.



5 PONDS?! Want.


----------



## Dizzard

When you're picking your town map on the train, can you see where the initial villagers houses are placed?


----------



## spamurai

Dizzard said:


> When you're picking your town map on the train, can you see where the initial villagers houses are placed?



Also, can you see where your options of putting your tent are?


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

GingerSchnapps said:


> View attachment 4470
> 
> Town Name: Mimosa
> Fruit: Oranges (of course)
> Mayor: Ginger
> Pros: 1. Town Hall is close to the Town Tree. It just feels like it's supposed to be that way, lol.
> 2. The river is a nice divider.
> 3. Re-Tail is close to the Train Station.
> 4. The Private beach is both tiny and hilarious.​Cons: 1. There is one bridge, and a lot of river.​


Your river is so awesome and winding X3


----------



## romanhdz

spamurai said:


> Also, can you see where your options of putting your tent are?



In this game, you can have your house be anywhere you want, as long as it's not too close to a river, cliff, boulder, or other building.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Dizzard said:


> When you're picking your town map on the train, can you see where the initial villagers houses are placed?



Yes you can, but you can't see who they are.



spamurai said:


> Also, can you see where your options of putting your tent are?



You can put your house, (and any extra characters houses) anywhere, provided there is 5x3 squares to put your house, and not directly up against the river, cliff or another building.


----------



## Ukue

Bumping because I want to see more town layouts. I like mine, but I keep seeing some really cool ones here!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Finally got the game today ^_____^
Here's my map! I really like it for the time being.





I also have apples and my favorite grass shape: circles!
I only had to reset a few times too. I got lucky.


----------



## Lydiamilan

spamurai said:


> When you're able to get to your private beach, can you post a photo?
> 
> I would like to see how big it is



I won't be buying a swimsuit until the pink or red and white one appears in my islands shop, so it might be a while before I post a photo. I think it's big enough for maybe 2 or 3 coconut trees if that helps any


----------



## spamurai

Jinglefruit said:


> Yes you can, but you can't see who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> You can put your house, (and any extra characters houses) anywhere, provided there is 5x3 squares to put your house, and not directly up against the river, cliff or another building.



Oh that's sweet! I thought there was like 4 allocated slots or something.



Lydiamilan said:


> I won't be buying a swimsuit until the pink or red and white one appears in my islands shop, so it might be a while before I post a photo. I think it's big enough for maybe 2 or 3 coconut trees if that helps any



Awesome. That's great  I really want a little private beach.


----------



## ZenGuardian

This is the map of Torrent! 


I love this map. After about 4 or 5 resets, I finally found a map with a winding river. I chose Torrent as a town name beause a torrent is a stream of rushing water, which is exactly what I wanted for my village. It could also symbolize my busy life as mayor.

I ggot some pretty nice starting villagers too! (except for Tiffany >_>)

Cally (has a mad crush on me), Marcel (won't love me back ;-; ), Cyrano (the man of the town), Nibbles (sleeps all day;parties all night), and Tiffany (pls leave)

The only thing that I dislike about my town is the placement of my house. Orginally, I was going to put my house to the west side of the map by the waterfall so I could hear the rushing water, but I saw that middle area and wanted to see what my house would look lke there. So, when Nook was telling all the information I read before, I just kept mashing the A button and accidentally ended up choosing that spot as my home! And It's not even centered! D: But I love my town so I kept it ._.

EDIT: Oops sorry bout that .-.


----------



## Bri

ZenGuardian said:


> This is the map of Torrent!
> View attachment 4502
> 
> I love this map. After about 4 or 5 resets, I finally found a map with a winding river. I chose Torrent as a town name beause a torrent is a stream of rushing waiter, which is exactly what I wanted for my village. It could also symbolize my busy life as mayor.
> 
> I ggot some pretty nice starting villagers too! (except for Tiffany >_>)
> 
> Ally (has a mad crush on me), Marcel (won't love me back ;-; ), Cyrano (the man of the town), Nibbles (sleeps all day;parties all night), and Tiffany (pls leave)
> 
> The only thing that I dislike about my town is the placement of my house. Orginally, I was going to put my house to the west side of the map by the waterfall so I could hear the rushing water, but I saw that middle area and wanted to see what my house would look lke there. So, when Nook was telling all the information I read before, I just kept mashing the A button and accidentally ended up choosing that spot as my home! And It's not even centered! D: But I love my town so I kept it ._.


"Invalid Attachment specified."

Can't see it. D:


----------



## spamurai

^broken link to your image


----------



## wisdomofwolves

resetting for my map now... so frustrating. every time i get a good layout it has the worst fruit! i just want apples.


----------



## Rose

I hate to repost, but I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to do with an extra space in front of my house. I'd like some second opinions/ideas, if anybody has any to offer, and I figured this would be the thread to ask.



I didn't intend on this much space and it's bothering me a bit, so I'd like to do something with it. I'm very happy with the rest of my layout, so a bit of a clumsy choice on where my house seats isn't that big of a deal and I shouldn't really let it bother me - I'd just like to make something out of it.

I'm thinking a garden, or even a bench or fountain if they happen to fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rose said:


> I hate to repost, but I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to do with an extra space in front of my house. I'd like some second opinions/ideas, if anybody has any to offer, and I figured this would be the thread to ask.
> 
> I didn't intend on this much space and it's bothering me a bit, so I'd like to do something with it. I'm very happy with the rest of my layout, so a bit of a clumsy choice on where my house seats isn't that big of a deal and I shouldn't really let it bother me - I'd just like to make something out of it.
> 
> I'm thinking a garden, or even a bench or fountain if they happen to fit. Any suggestions?



If there's enough space that a villager might invade, then I'd suggest a Public works to prevent them. If not, then I'd probably opt for a little garden, or if not that have a path running round and street lamps / something small like thinking stumps?


----------



## xxotterly

This is mine, I'm not sure if I got a *good* one or not, because I never thought about reseting it, so I picked on my first go. But I'm content with it. Need to add another bridge somewhere though


----------



## jPottie

This is my map (sorry for the blurriness)... I've never played AC before, and this was the best looking one of the first 4 choices I had so I went with it, but looking at everyone going on about "perfect" maps, I'm all worried and wondering if I should restart or not. D:

I like my map for the most part though, my house is kind of in the middle and secluded, and once I get a bridge built I'll have easy access to Retail and Mainstreet...


----------



## Fox

jPottie said:


> This is my map (sorry for the blurriness)... I've never played AC before, and this was the best looking one of the first 4 choices I had so I went with it, but looking at everyone going on about "perfect" maps, I'm all worried and wondering if I should restart or not. D:
> 
> I like my map for the most part though, my house is kind of in the middle and secluded, and once I get a bridge built I'll have easy access to Retail and Mainstreet...



A perfect map is subjective. It's all about your personal preferences  There is no map that is better than an other, you can still do all the same things and have the same amount of fun! So if you're happy with your map, leave it be!


----------



## ayerenzo

I caved in and reset my original map, so that I could document my town from start to finish. ;____; SERIOUSLY WISH I KEPT MY FIRST MAP. Sigh. The second's not too bad, I just got tired of sitting there resetting.

 < Original map.
 < Final reset.

It really is all up to you, though. Whatever map fits your needs or looks best in your opinion is the way to go.  DON'T be like me and reset because your picky OCD made you, lul.


----------



## trinest

Dude your first map was like perfect. *rubs it in* I hope when my game comes I get a map like that


----------



## Joey

Rose said:


> I hate to repost, but I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to do with an extra space in front of my house. I'd like some second opinions/ideas, if anybody has any to offer, and I figured this would be the thread to ask.
> 
> [IMAGE]
> 
> I didn't intend on this much space and it's bothering me a bit, so I'd like to do something with it. I'm very happy with the rest of my layout, so a bit of a clumsy choice on where my house seats isn't that big of a deal and I shouldn't really let it bother me - I'd just like to make something out of it.
> 
> I'm thinking a garden, or even a bench or fountain if they happen to fit. Any suggestions?



I LOVE your map. It is like my favourite map.


----------



## Isabella

I didn't know too many lakes would be bad for the layout.. I have four. I kind of want to reset my game again but then again I got a lot done already.. and I'd probably have to end up time travelling since I don't want to wait another 4 days for the island and development permit .


----------



## Jinglefruit

Behold the Town of Frosting!

Where I'm standing I'm going to put a bridge in and demolish the one by my house so I'm secluded. - Though this would be better than squeezing my house in between Chow and Cousteau and waiting for them to move. Also this way round when I get the diving suit I can get to the main part of my town via the ocean. (am wondering if I might even be able to jump in by the waterfall as there's a little bit of cliff there)

Kind of disappointed with my villagers though. Bianca is the only one I particularly like. Also we have total boy/girl split with the river (except sleepy Cyrus). xD And all the girls seem to love the Town Hall.


----------



## Datura

What lovely large private beach you got! I really want one too.
I like the position of your house, you get to hear the waterfall even when you're inside. That's nice 

I am confused though what you mean by getting to the main part of your town via the ocean. Is the private beach the 'main part'? Or do you mean from your house via the private beach? I am confused x.x


----------



## Jinglefruit

Datura said:


> What lovely large private beach you got! I really want one too.
> I like the position of your house, you get to hear the waterfall even when you're inside. That's nice
> 
> I am confused though what you mean by getting to the main part of your town via the ocean. Is the private beach the 'main part'? Or do you mean from your house via the private beach? I am confused x.x



I know, though I have noticed all the shells I'm selling keep respawning there so I'm not finding many anymore. <_<; 

You can jump off the cliff in the bottom corner of your town if you have the diving suit. So when I demolish the bridge behind my house I won't be forced to walk up past Chow's house from my house to get anywhere, I'll be able to dive in and swim round to my docks.


----------



## siderealotion

Well here's mine. I took it in broad daylight, so the quality stinks but I didn't have to really reset it. (Just 2 times) I like that the river is mostly horizontal this time.



Name: Mist Bay
Mayor: Julien
Fruit: Peach
Favorite villager: Kabuki


----------



## Octavia

I'm pretty pleased with my map minus the bridge placement.


----------



## Fox

Jinglefruit said:


> [Image]
> 
> Behold the Town of Frosting!
> 
> Where I'm standing I'm going to put a bridge in and demolish the one by my house so I'm secluded. - Though this would be better than squeezing my house in between Chow and Cousteau and waiting for them to move. Also this way round when I get the diving suit I can get to the main part of my town via the ocean. (am wondering if I might even be able to jump in by the waterfall as there's a little bit of cliff there)
> 
> Kind of disappointed with my villagers though. Bianca is the only one I particularly like. Also we have total boy/girl split with the river (except sleepy Cyrus). xD And all the girls seem to love the Town Hall.



DAT PRIVATE BEACH ;0


----------



## Jinglefruit

Octavia said:


> I'm pretty pleased with my map minus the bridge placement.



Fight bridges with bridges! Atleast that can be easily sorted. Hopefully I won't have to put up with mine so long. 




Fox said:


> DAT PRIVATE BEACH ;0



So much space for hiding bodies! (and hybrids)


----------



## eyeplaybass

Looking at all these awesome maps really makes me want to restart a little. I thought the map I got was pretty good, but now I'm feeling like I want something better! I probably wont bother though.  I'll try to get a picture of my map later.


----------



## Fox

Took me a few resets but I finally got something I like!

Name: Sandai
Fruit: Peaches (found a perfect peach on the first tree I came across, haha)
Villagers: Walt, Pate, Tucker, Bree, Curly.
Things I like: The layout! Managed to get a beach spot for my house, and a private beach at that! I like the slanted bridge as opposed to a vertical/horizontal one. I'm glad that. Re-Tail is near my house too.
Things I dislike: The villagers. I don't like any of them. Oh well!


----------



## Anna

Fox said:


> View attachment 4582
> 
> Took me a few resets but I finally got something I like!
> 
> Name: Sandai
> Fruit: Peaches (found a perfect peach on the first tree I came across, haha)
> Villagers: Walt, Pate, Tucker, Bree, Curly.
> Things I like: The layout! Managed to get a beach spot for my house, and a private beach at that! I like the slanted bridge as opposed to a vertical/horizontal one. I'm glad that. Re-Tail is near my house too.
> Things I dislike: The villagers. I don't like any of them. Oh well!


Nice map!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fox said:


> View attachment 4582
> 
> Took me a few resets but I finally got something I like!
> 
> Name: Sandai
> Fruit: Peaches (found a perfect peach on the first tree I came across, haha)
> Villagers: Walt, Pate, Tucker, Bree, Curly.
> Things I like: The layout! Managed to get a beach spot for my house, and a private beach at that! I like the slanted bridge as opposed to a vertical/horizontal one. I'm glad that. Re-Tail is near my house too.
> Things I dislike: The villagers. I don't like any of them. Oh well!



Nice map! I would have chose one like that too! I like how you have like, 'convenience corner', House, docks, hall, shops, all within a 10 second walk. xP


----------



## Username

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> View attachment 4280
> My town, Villisca. Fruit is peaches, btw.
> I'm pretty satisfied with it. My house's location is lovely in-game.



*Sniffs* It looks so perfect to me.. Right slope, right beach, right dock, right plaza square thing, wight re tail and museum... I want your town map sooooooooo bad >.<


----------



## neko-loverx3

Town Name: Goldnsky
Fruit: pears 
Times I needed to reset to get it: 0
Why I love it: 
- placing of all the stores 
- where my house is~
- the wide open areas for projects!


----------



## ayerenzo

This thread made me hate every map I had. I'm a jealousbug for everyone else's hahahaha.


----------



## Datura

Jinglefruit said:


> You can jump off the cliff in the bottom corner of your town if you have the diving suit. So when I demolish the bridge behind my house I won't be forced to walk up past Chow's house from my house to get anywhere, I'll be able to dive in and swim round to my docks.



Oh I had no idea you could jump of a cliff like that! Thanks for explaining! =D


----------



## Peoki

ayerenzo said:


> This thread made me hate every map I had. I'm a jealousbug for everyone else's hahahaha.



I know that feel. 
I picked my map for convenience rather than looks.. here's to hoping we can fix that up with public works projects!


----------



## Rose

Jinglefruit said:


> If there's enough space that a villager might invade, then I'd suggest a Public works to prevent them. If not, then I'd probably opt for a little garden, or if not that have a path running round and street lamps / something small like thinking stumps?


I was a bit concerned about that, but I'm mostly sure it'd be too close for anybody to try in squeeze in. A public work would be nice to prevent it just in case, though. I do like the path and thinking stump ideas as well!



Joey said:


> I LOVE your map. It is like my favourite map.


Really? I'm flattered, thank you very much!


----------



## Sena

Here's my map!




I like it a lot, I think the layout of the shops is pretty convenient and I like where my plaza is (even though I think I might have preferred a centralized location). My favorite part of my map is the location of my house.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rose said:


> I was a bit concerned about that, but I'm mostly sure it'd be too close for anybody to try in squeeze in. A public work would be nice to prevent it just in case, though. I do like the path and thinking stump ideas as well!



It looks about the same size as the gap I have infront of my house. - which is 5 squares including my 'inivible porch square' so I think it's safe.
Unfortunately I just threw down some patterns and discovered there is enough room for a villager to squeeze ino my back garden. I'm gonna have to try to prevent that.




Sena said:


> Here's my map!
> -image-
> I like it a lot, I think the layout of the shops is pretty convenient and I like where my plaza is (even though I think I might have preferred a centralized location). My favorite part of my map is the location of my house.



I like that you effectively have a complete moat to your house. xP And all that huge expanse to decorate.


----------



## oath2order

I really like where everything is, especially my house in relation to where Re-Tail and the beach access is.



Spoiler: My Town Plans











My town plans will start once I get my hands on a freaking silver axe from the island.

Things to put in town:

Cafe			White Dot
Reset Center		Red Dot
Police Station		Black Dot
Campsite		Blue Dot
Japanese Clock Tower	Green Dot

Draw up locations for:
Apples			Red
Peaches			Dark green
Pears			Yellow
Oranges			Orange
Cherries		Dark blue
Mangoes			Purple
Durians			Pink
Lychees			Light blue
Lemons			Light green
Persimmons		Black


----------



## Kamehime

I plan on making a second diagonal bridge on the left. I'm pretty pleased with this layout. ^^


----------



## Fox

Kamehime said:


> I plan on making a second diagonal bridge on the left. I'm pretty pleased with this layout. ^^



This is a similar layout to mine, I like it


----------



## Carole

My ACNL pre-order was just delivered to my house 7 hours ago. I didn't like any of my four choices of maps, but took this one instead of resetting because I was so eager to play and wanted to pick one quickly. Now that I have it, I love this ACNL town map! My house is by a beautiful cliff overlooking the sea, close to Re-Tail and the Town Hall and a ramp to the beach, too. It was easy to lay out paths. My town name is Auvergne, my character's name is Marie, and my neighbors are Erik (the deer!), Anicotti, Friga, Sally, and Bill. My native fruit is oranges. 

And the expression on my face right now is the biggest grin you ever saw...


----------



## Kamehime

I LOVE your map! Ideally, this was the sort I was shooting for, but I had literally wiped out a whole day's work on my town and then resetting and settling for what I have now. I also really like how the right ramp isn't situated on the very top of the map, like many others tend to do.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I like oath's town map a lot. Very unique and nicely laid out. Mine works for me, I am happy with it and am working hard on making the most of it.


----------



## Salsanadia

This is my map, I like bendy rivers


----------



## Nilesse

I like it


----------



## spamurai

My Map:






*Resets for Map*: 3
*Mayor*: Spamurai
*Town*: Mt. Echo
*Fruit*: Oranges
*Grass*: Squares
*Residents*: 
1) Melba, 
2) Curt, 
3) Leonardo, 
4) Drago, 
5) Felicity.
*Favourite Things*: 
1) The massive private beach, 
2) My house by the waterfall in front of the private beach,
3) Top right secluded area above river,
4) Two open spaces for projects.
*Dislikes*: I wish I had more ponds.

Really happy with it.


----------



## Jinglefruit

spamurai said:


> My Map:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X3OMRrh.jpg?1
> 
> *Resets for Map*: 3
> *Mayor*: Spamurai
> *Town*: Mt. Echo
> *Fruit*: Oranges
> *Residents*:
> 1) Melba,
> 2) Curt,
> 3) Leonardo,
> 4) Drago,
> 5) Felicity.
> *Favourite Things*:
> 1) The massive private beach,
> 2) My house by the waterfall in front of the private beach,
> 3) Top right secluded area above river,
> 4) Two open spaces for projects.
> *Dislikes*: I wish I had more ponds.
> 
> Really happy with it.



We have like the same map. xD My re-tail is an acre lower though. I even have my house in the same place. 
So naturally, I love your map. xP


----------



## Fox

Salsanadia said:


> View attachment 4631
> This is my map, I like bendy rivers



I like the matching lakes on the right :3


----------



## Chris

*Town*: Hanamura | *Fruit*: Peaches | *Grass*: Square


I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Toeto

I reset for 3-4 times.. I think it's perfect! And I'm in love with Lolly!


----------



## spamurai

Toeto said:


> I reset for 3-4 times.. I think it's perfect! And I'm in love with Lolly!



I Love the position of your house. So cool


----------



## Joyce

spamurai said:


> My Map:
> 
> *Resets for Map*: 3
> *Mayor*: Spamurai
> *Town*: Mt. Echo
> 
> Really happy with it.



Oh my, we almost have the same map!  


This is my map! Got the game yesterday!
View attachment 4643

Resets: don't ask, I resetted for like 4 hours or so.
Town: Berybles
Mayor: Joyce
Fruit: apples
Grass: triangle
Villagers: Opal, Pekoe, Ricky, Tutu, Puck

The only thing I really don't like at the moment are my villages.  I seriously don't like them, except for Opal she is okay-ish. Luckily, the villagers aren't permanent. 

If anyone has Maple and doesn't mind letting her leave, I would love to try and get her over to my town!


----------



## eyeplaybass

*sigh* So I've decided after much debating that I really want to reset my town. Which really isn't that big of a deal at this point since I won't be losing too much progress. I really just am generally unhappy with my map after living with it for a couple days and I'm highly unenthused about my villagers. 

So, I'm wondering if any of you kind people would be willing to hold on to my stuff while I do this?


----------



## Odette

spamurai said:


> My Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resets for Map*: 3
> *Mayor*: Spamurai
> *Town*: Mt. Echo
> *Fruit*: Oranges
> *Grass*: Squares
> *Residents*:
> 1) Melba,
> 2) Curt,
> 3) Leonardo,
> 4) Drago,
> 5) Felicity.
> *Favourite Things*:
> 1) The massive private beach,
> 2) My house by the waterfall in front of the private beach,
> 3) Top right secluded area above river,
> 4) Two open spaces for projects.
> *Dislikes*: I wish I had more ponds.
> 
> Really happy with it.


OMG *dies* this is the map I want!! Though I'd perhaps like the town tree where the town hall is.


----------



## spamurai

Joyce said:


> Oh my, we almost have the same map!
> 
> 
> This is my map! Got the game yesterday!
> 
> Resets: don't ask, I resetted for like 4 hours or so.
> Town: Berybles
> Mayor: Joyce
> Fruit: apples
> Grass: triangle
> Villagers: Opal, Pekoe, Ricky, Tutu, Puck



No way XD Thats you, me and Jinglefruit with very similar maps  They all rock!
I thought I'd be resetting for hours 0_o luckily I didn't have too.

Also, what's the love heart thing on your touch screen?



eyeplaybass said:


> *sigh* So I've decided after much debating that I really want to reset my town. Which really isn't that big of a deal at this point since I won't be losing too much progress. I really just am generally unhappy with my map after living with it for a couple days and I'm highly unenthused about my villagers.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if any of you kind people would be willing to hold on to my stuff while I do this?



If you're unhappy, you should change it. It will only grate on you otherwise, and the longer you play, the harder it will be to change it 0_o



Odette said:


> OMG *dies* this is the map I want!! Though I'd perhaps like the town tree where the town hall is.



Yeh, I wouldn't of minded having them switched either, but my main thing I wanted was a private beach and cool place to put my house, so i'm not too bothered the event area isn't in the centre of the map. Plus I have the biggest private beach i've seen yet xD


----------



## Odette

spamurai said:


> Yeh, I wouldn't of minded having them switched either, but my main thing I wanted was a private beach and cool place to put my house, so i'm not too bothered the event area isn't in the centre of the map. Plus I have the biggest private beach i've seen yet xD


 The size of the private beach is also precisely why I want that map xD


----------



## eyeplaybass

spamurai said:


> If you're unhappy, you should change it. It will only grate on you otherwise, and the longer you play, the harder it will be to change it 0_o


Agreed! I only wish I hadn't had to debate with myself about it so long hahaha! Ugh Animal Crossing is harder than real life! Making choices is difficult!  Now all I need is somebody willing to hold on to my stuff while I get things restarted. Not that I have a lot, and honestly the only thing that's really important for me to keep is my bells so I can get my new town up and running quicker.


----------



## NinjanaMin

My name showed up today ^^





Town Name - Oakvale
Town fruit - Apples (Native) & Oranges
Grass Pattern - Circles (YAY!!)

I kinda settled for this map after about 2 hours restarting ;-; but I actually love it now ^^ I just wish my animals were pretty  lol


----------



## Kaeliae

My town map -- I love it. This was the first map I got. I was expecting to reset a lot, but this one had all my requirements.
My villagers so far: Bill, Drake, Bella, Astrid, Cherva, Flo, Vladimir, Zell, and Peanut 
Not sure which grass I have ... lol
Oranges are my fruit


----------



## Fox

NinjanaMin said:


> My name showed up today ^^
> [Image]
> Town Name - Oakvale
> Town fruit - Apples (Native) & Oranges
> Grass Pattern - Circles (YAY!!)
> 
> I kinda settled for this map after about 2 hours restarting ;-; but I actually love it now ^^ I just wish my animals were pretty  lol



Nice  I'd like to visit sometime


----------



## NinjanaMin

Fox said:


> Nice  I'd like to visit sometime



Id love you to come visit me Fox!  x


----------



## spamurai

NinjanaMin said:


> My name showed up today ^^
> Town Name - Oakvale
> Town fruit - Apples (Native) & Oranges
> Grass Pattern - Circles (YAY!!)
> 
> I kinda settled for this map after about 2 hours restarting ;-; but I actually love it now ^^ I just wish my animals were pretty  lol



Awesome


----------



## drifloon

I have Cherries and Lemons. ;3

I do wish if wasn't so crowded at the bottom but I'll make a bridge one day. @w@/


----------



## Lauren

my town


----------



## Aurynn

After resetting over two hours I finally get a 'ok-town'. I really wanted to place my house at the top left, it really was a very nice spot, but there was a stone and I tried every possibility, but It wouldn't help *angry at Nook*. Now I also have a really nice place. At the bottom left, on the edge of the beach there is a cliff hanging out. So my house is there, and I can see the beach, sea and the rest  

My villagers are nice. Everytime I reset and went into a town I get Frobert ?r Jambette. I really hate them, especially Frobert (bad memories from WW). But I'll give him a chance, because the rest of the villagers are nice  I love Filbert and Butch  Too bad I don't have a deer or a hamster...
Fruit: apples


----------



## Rainy Day

After 270+ odd restarts, (according to the 3DS stat book), and nine hours, I finally got the perfect map!!

It's everything I wanted. A center tree, river surrounding the tree, cliff-side house, Re-tail close to house & dock, Town Hall right near Train Station and a small private beach. I'm so happy I kept restarting!


----------



## Joey

That is a really nice map you have there ^^


----------



## Rainy Day

Joey said:


> That is a really nice map you have there ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Wish

wonderful map


----------



## spamurai

Rainy Day said:


> After 270+ odd restarts, (according to the 3DS stat book), and nine hours, I finally got the perfect map!!
> 
> It's everything I wanted. A center tree, river surrounding the tree, cliff-side house, Re-tail close to house & dock, Town Hall right near Train Station and a small private beach. I'm so happy I kept restarting!
> 
> View attachment 4663



Cool map  

What's the heart button on your touch screen? Mine doesn't have that :O


----------



## romanhdz

I decided to reset my town a day after I started because I wasn't happy with the location of my house, so here's my new map! It's very similar to my old one, except I have a private beach.  Also, I love my house being right by the waterfall!

_edit: not sure why the photo is rotated... sorry about that!_


----------



## Rainy Day

Wish said:


> wonderful map



Thank you!



spamurai said:


> Cool map
> 
> What's the heart button on your touch screen? Mine doesn't have that :O



Thanks!! The heart is for best friends. Add someone, meet them in-game, click on the 3-person icon and add them as a best friend. That will show up afterwards. You can instant message best friends if they're online and bf'ed you back.


----------



## MKInfinite

Can you believe this was the second map Rover offered me?
The instant I saw it I literally screamed "PERFECT" on my way home, my uncle just joked with "You saw yourself in the mirror or something?"
ALSO FLORA


----------



## Fox

MKInfinite said:


> Can you believe this was the second map Rover offered me?
> The instant I saw it I literally screamed "PEFECT" on my way home, my uncle just joked with "You saw yourself in the mirror or something?"
> ALSO FLORA



That's like the biggest private beach ever ;0


----------



## spamurai

romanhdz said:


> I decided to reset my town a day after I started because I wasn't happy with the location of my house, so here's my new map! It's very similar to my old one, except I have a private beach.  Also, I love my house being right by the waterfall!
> 
> _edit: not sure why the photo is rotated... sorry about that!_
> View attachment 4669



Awesome map  your private beach is basically the same size as mean xD yay!
By the way, what's that gyroid icon on your map?



Rainy Day said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks!! The heart is for best friends. Add someone, meet them in-game, click on the 3-person icon and add them as a best friend. That will show up afterwards. You can instant message best friends if they're online and bf'ed you back.



Ah, I see. Thanks


----------



## Sam

spamurai said:


> By the way, what's that gyroid icon on your map?



That's a public works project.


----------



## romanhdz

spamurai said:


> Awesome map  your private beach is basically the same size as mean xD yay!
> By the way, what's that gyroid icon on your map?



I'm currently building a suspension bridge there! I want to demolish my original one to make my home a little more private.


----------



## Rosalie1991

my very first map that i get, i think its okay, i love the 6 ponds


----------



## ChaosKitten

Rosalie1991 said:


> my very first map that i get, i think its okay, i love the 6 ponds



I am so incredibly jealous of this map!


----------



## Kiwi

Rosalie1991 said:


> View attachment 4676
> my very first map that i get, i think its okay, i love the 6 ponds



Woah! I thought 5 was the maximum amount, but that's great! I love these little ponds~ I'll be resetting for a nice winding river though, so I'll be happy with just one, too.

Oh man... I can't believe it... tomorrow I'll be posting my map here, too


----------



## Punchyleaf

My villagers must hate the town because they made their own little town instead


----------



## Fox

Rosalie1991 said:


> my very first map that i get, i think its okay, i love the 6 ponds



6 PONDS?! I thought 5 was crazy, 6 is just, wow. Impressive!


----------



## spamurai

Fox said:


> 6 PONDS?! I thought 5 was crazy, 6 is just, wow. Impressive!



Same here D: I want more ponds >.<


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rainy Day said:


> After 270+ odd restarts, (according to the 3DS stat book), and nine hours, I finally got the perfect map!!
> 
> It's everything I wanted. A center tree, river surrounding the tree, cliff-side house, Re-tail close to house & dock, Town Hall right near Train Station and a small private beach. I'm so happy I kept restarting!
> 
> ATTACH4663



That is some dedication with the 270 restarts! I hope I don't have to reset that often for my bundle - I've a very specific list for that town so I forsee troubles. 

Awesome town though! I be it feels like the resetting paid off.




Rosalie1991 said:


> ATTACH4676
> my very first map that i get, i think its okay, i love the 6 ponds



Holy cow, that is crazy. You literally have a pond in every acre that can have one. @.@ I imagine once you have all the facilities set up, and if you put in all 4 houses you'd have the most crowded looking map. That'll be fun to try and organise a pathway around. xP


----------



## ac3ds

My town, Express! Took me 3 restarts, love where my house and private beach are, couldnt be happier 
EDIT: Turned out that 10 mins later I hated my house position and villagers so I reset.. my new town is a few posts down.. haha


----------



## spamurai

ac3ds said:


> My town, Express! Took me 3 restarts, love where my house and private beach are, couldnt be happier



Awesome 
I love the big space in the centre. Perfect for some projects or an orchard


----------



## Fleiding

I placed my house on the red cross. Loving it!


----------



## ac3ds

I ended up re-setting, I didnt like where my house ended up because it blocked the beach ramp and I didnt like the villagers, so after a few more restarts this is Express!!


----------



## duuckkiee

I just got my bundle today! Here's my map...still not sure how I feel about it. I don't like that I got pears :c


----------



## Fox

duuckkiee said:


> I just got my bundle today! Here's my map...still not sure how I feel about it. I don't like that I got pears :c



Nice map  Similar beach layout to mine


----------



## Sir.Sims

You guys have some cool maps and ideas for your town. I am pretty happy with my map, too... 
Well, I should be happy because it took me about 2 million resets...lol   I already thought I am the only person on this earth with so many resets, but this thread has taught me otherwise! 

Alright... this is my map:





As you can see on the map, I am pretty happy with the placement of my house (it is pretty much in the center of the map, next to river, pond and has a good access to the beach and the town hall.) I am planning to build a bridge right next to my house, thats what I wanted to do from the start.

- All the interesting spots are a bit scattered over the map (I personally like that!)
- The big, open area (framed black) will be good to build stuff later on
- River ending in the south (waterfall) and I also like the kinda diagonal river course, it is not too common.
- No building is at the wall-edge of the map (I hate that area/the walls)

*EDIT: * Another feature that I also like about this map is this "secret cove" feature... (look on the map, in front of the townhall you see a *very large/deep cove*!!). It is much cooler than the private beach in my opinion. 

I dislike: Nothing so far...





Some really small details I like:

- open space in front of my house
- bridge directly to the left
- pond to the right
and the river behind my house


----------



## MadamSpringy

Welcome to Seabell! Yes, the name does sound a little odd and cheesy, but I like it. c:
I reset my original town after an ugly villager moved in way too close to my house. I never really liked the map anyway.

*Town Fruit:* Peaches
*Likes:* 
-Curvy river & waterfall is facing south
-Private beach
-Re-Tail is close to a ramp and the dock
-Town plaza directly below train station
-Town Hall & station are both nice colors
-Meh, peaches are slowly beginning to grow on me.
-Little secluded area near the waterfall & beach for my house
-Hamlet is adorable. 
*Dislikes:* 
-Bridge placement is annoying
-Villagers aren't spectacular
-Frita is moving in. She's a sheep made of french fries. :/

I plan to tear down the original bridge and build one where my character is, and have it going diagonal if I can. 

Pictures of my house placement:


----------



## ac3ds

Too everyone that got pears, I got them too, on EVERY RESET


----------



## tigereyes86

Here's my map.  I placed my house amongst some trees to the left as you can see, and it's near the pier.  Re-Tail is near the pier as well (easy to run up and sell things when I get the island!).

Oh and I got cherries.  I didn't have to reset, this was the 4th map I got shown on the train.


----------



## MadamSpringy

tigereyes86 said:


> Here's my map.  I placed my house amongst some trees to the left as you can see, and it's near the pier.  Re-Tail is near the pier as well (easy to run up and sell things when I get the island!).
> 
> Oh and I got cherries.  I didn't have to reset, this was the 4th map I got shown on the train.
> 
> View attachment 4709


Ooh, you got Tangy! Lucky! She's one of my favorite villagers. Your map looks pretty awesome as well.


----------



## tigereyes86

MadamSpringy said:


> Ooh, you got Tangy! Lucky! She's one of my favorite villagers. Your map looks pretty awesome as well.



Thanks (never had Tangy before but she seems nice so far!), I sort of wanted the river to exit at the bottom, but when I saw how much space was everywhere else, I had to take it!


----------



## Sir.Sims

MadamSpringy said:


> View attachment 4706
> 
> 
> Pictures of my house placement:
> View attachment 4708
> View attachment 4707



NICE! I love the fact that your house is right next to the "south waterfall"! 
So, you are planning to build a bridge right behind that waterfall, on the west side of your house?


----------



## c1gar

My Map! Love it!

- Plaza in the centre of the map and surrounded by river 
- Built house where I'm standing right next to the waterfall and beach entrance
- Big private beach - will be using this as a Pirate Beach with buried treasure etc 
- Re-Tail near to the dock
- Only 2 ponds = more room for projects
- Peach as town fruit (Perfect Peach haha)

I will be building a bridge from my house to the plaza and then my map will be perfect


----------



## Lyla

I really want to have my town tree in the middle of town, but I'm not sure yet. 

I just got my beautiful bundle so I now just have to wait for my bf to get home so we can sart playing together. Eeep.


----------



## Sam

Here it is! Sorry about the poor quality.  I like the fact that there is a big open space and not alot of ponds, meaning more room for projects!

*Number of Times Reset?* Only twice, actually! 
*Fruit?* Cherries!


----------



## KarlaKGB

My own private beach area, that's all I care about


----------



## Joey

[IMAGE said:
			
		

> My own private beach area, that's all I care about



But you don't have a private beach.


----------



## Sir.Sims

KarlaKGB said:


> My own private beach area, that's all I care about




Lol awesome *KarlaKGB *!, now that is what I call a private mayor realm!! 

On the other hand, you are not very close to your townsfolk ....


----------



## KarlaKGB

That's the point, the Mayor can't live with the plebs


----------



## tigereyes86

Joey said:


> But you don't have a private beach.



That's what I thought, but I guess it's because no other villagers are in the bottom section yet, so they can stick to their top beach!


----------



## spamurai

Sir.Sims said:


> Another feature that I also like about this map is this "secret cove" feature... (look on the map, in front of the townhall you see a *very large/deep cove*!!). It is much cooler than the private beach in my opinion.



I have that cove on my private beach 








MadamSpringy said:


> Ooh, you got Tangy! Lucky! She's one of my favorite villagers. Your map looks pretty awesome as well.



Every time I get Tangy in a game, she hates me D:


----------



## Katerzz

Pretty simply layout, I like where everything is though


----------



## tigereyes86

^ I like that one too!


----------



## Fleiding

Fleiding said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my house on the red cross. Loving it!







On second hand, my town wasn't as good as I thought. After a few hours of resetting, I got a better one. I immediately fell in love when I saw this one (which I didn't with the first town...).


----------



## Ponyu

I love how everyone has different criteria for their maps! :>  

This is the map of Morimint:



I reset three times, and settled for this since it had most of what I wished for. Beside other things, I only wanted two ponds (for more free space), and Re-Tail is perfectly placed right in the middle of my cute southern island. The ramp to the beach on the left side is a little inconvenient since it's so far up north, but that's ok!

I would also have liked
- a private beach... like almost everyone
- the river going one more space to the right before entering the ocean
- a doe villager!
- and circle grass.

BUT I will get an additional digital copy of the game thanks to Nintendo's "so many games" promotion!, and for that, I will reset forever until it is really, really perfect.  (For that map, I don't feel like I would lose something if I would let a fairly nice (but not perfect) map go, because I already have my sweet main map of Morimint).


----------



## Lin

I don't get the fascination with those private beaches with no ledge... o.o... That just means you gotta swim to get to it which to me = more hassle. x.x Is there a benefit or...?


----------



## Ponyu

I think it's just the romantic idea of an isolated beach which you have to swim to. Like a secret spot where no villagers can come to, where you can lay around naked or bury treasures : D


----------



## Fox

spamurai said:


> I have that cove on my private beach
> 
> 
> Every time I get Tangy in a game, she hates me D:



I have a mini cove :3 its tiny haha


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Lin said:


> I don't get the fascination with those private beaches with no ledge... o.o... That just means you gotta swim to get to it which to me = more hassle. x.x Is there a benefit or...?



There's not really any benefits that I know of, but I'm guessing people like the private beaches because they are a secluded little area in their town where only they can visit. I'm almost positive villagers can't go on the private beaches, mainly because of the absence of a ramp...but that's pretty much it. I think it adds a nice touch to a town, but that's entirely my opinion.


----------



## Paigeepage

This is my town, TulipBay. It took me a lot of resets to find one I actually liked so I just went with this. My house spot is so cute in game! The only thing I hate is the bridge placement , the fact I got pears and how close retail is to the town tree. Sorry for blurry pics.

My house in game


----------



## Hazel

This is the map of my town, RoseWood. 
I'm pretty happy with it. I reset three times because I really wanted my town hall to be above the plaza. At first I wasn't overly impressed with my villagers (I really want my old friend Aurora or even one of the cute new villagers but no I had to get Cobb! xD) but they've grown on me.

I would have liked to have a south facing waterfall and a private beach would have been cool. But my house is in a nice spot by the sea (the player icon is covering it) and so far all my villagers are at the top of the map so I pretty much have the bottom beach to myself anyways. 

Also I would have loved to have apples (I have oranges and the perfect oranges look like pears to me lol) and more space on the top left but yeah other than that I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## spamurai

Hazel said:


> Also I would have loved to have apples (I have oranges and the perfect oranges look like pears to me lol) and more space on the top left but yeah other than that I'm quite happy with it!



Yeh, I have oranges too. The perfect ones look weird xD


----------



## Chitara

I'm not really happy about my town layout or my neighbors. :/

I don't think my town is too bad, but I really hate the fact that some of the houses are pretty much clustered by each other. Tbh, it would actually be ok of those three houses in the middle weren't there.


----------



## Fox

Chitara said:


> I'm not really happy about my town layout or my neighbors. :/
> 
> I don't think my town is too bad, but I really hate the fact that some of the houses are pretty much clustered by each other. Tbh, it would actually be ok of those three houses in the middle weren't there.



That mini beach at the top made me laugh :')


----------



## eyeplaybass

In case you were wondering, I ended up restarting my town since I decided I didn't like my map... I reset for two hours last night and every map SUCKED! I ended up giving up for the night and turning the game off. I'm sad.  I hope it goes better today or I might rage quit animal crossing forever.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Lin said:


> I don't get the fascination with those private beaches with no ledge... o.o... That just means you gotta swim to get to it which to me = more hassle. x.x Is there a benefit or...?



I mostly like mine as I can put a load of stuff/hybrids there and know they'll be left untouched and I'm not going to accidentally move/crush them. STORAGE BEACH! xD

Though in hindsight, a side facing private beach would be better than a south facing one. - I never get fish to the West of town! They seem to gather at the dock and out of reach on the private beach. :[




Chitara said:


> ATTACH4776
> I'm not really happy about my town layout or my neighbors. :/
> 
> I don't think my town is too bad, but I really hate the fact that some of the houses are pretty much clustered by each other. Tbh, it would actually be ok of those three houses in the middle weren't there.



You have JULIAN! (and on a lesser note Victoria) I'd be happy if I had just 1 villager I liked move in. xD
I have noticed villagers tend to clump in places. I guess it's safety in numbers when you know that at any moment a Lion or a Tiger could decide to move next door. xP


----------



## MadamSpringy

Sir.Sims said:


> NICE! I love the fact that your house is right next to the "south waterfall"!
> So, you are planning to build a bridge right behind that waterfall, on the west side of your house?


I'm thinking about it, but I've found that villagers have a tendency to crowd on bridges, and I'm not sure if I want a bunch of villagers right by my house all the time, haha.



spamurai said:


> I have that cove on my private beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I get Tangy in a game, she hates me D:


D'aw. Tangy is so friendly though!



eyeplaybass said:


> In case you were wondering, I ended up restarting my town since I decided I didn't like my map... I reset for two hours last night and every map SUCKED! I ended up giving up for the night and turning the game off. I'm sad.  I hope it goes better today or I might rage quit animal crossing forever.


Don't give up! You'll find your perfect map eventually, but there comes a time when you just have to decide to settle with what is given to you and make the best of it. Don't feel pressured to have an amazing, spectacular town. Every town is unique and awesome if you want it to be!


----------



## Lamues

This is my town I had to reset 85 times... I'm really picky!
I have sucky neighbours but, I guess you can't have it all!
I have triangle grass and apples.


----------



## katie.




----------



## Sir.Sims

Lamues said:


> This is my town I had to reset 85 times... I'm really picky!
> 
> View attachment 4784




Hm, I like that map a lot! I especially like the unique river course (almost diagonal, _with a bit of imagination_  ). My own river course is almost the same (well, it's even a bit more diagonal). I think it gives your town a *really cool*  layout because it's both very curvy and unique but it also splits the town in two even parts with lots of space etc.... hm, the only downside (in my humble opinion) is the fact that your river does not end in the south.
But I would keep the town now, especially with triangle grass and apples!


----------



## Kiwi

I've been resetting all day. Like...literally all day. I got the game at 10 am and found a map I liked... two hours ago (11 hours later)?
And now I'm actually thinking about doing it again, ack!

Anyways, here's my current map:



Yep. That's Kiwimont. Haha. I have triangle grass and cherries, that's cool. And I like the placement of the town hall, the tree and Retail. And my house... and the ramps... yea... I _like_ this town, but... :<


----------



## MadamSpringy

Kiwi said:


> I've been resetting all day. Like...literally all day. I got the game at 10 am and found a map I liked... two hours ago (11 hours later)?
> And now I'm actually thinking about doing it again, ack!
> 
> Anyways, here's my current map:
> 
> View attachment 4788
> 
> Yep. That's Kiwimont. Haha. I have triangle grass and cherries, that's cool. And I like the placement of the town hall, the tree and Retail. And my house... and the ramps... yea... I _like_ this town, but... :<



If you like that many things about your town, I'd say keep it. Especially since you've been resetting all day, haha. It looks pretty good, plus you've got Flora!


----------



## Sir.Sims

MadamSpringy said:


> If you like that many things about your town, I'd say keep it. Especially since you've been resetting all day, haha. It looks pretty good, plus you've got Flora!



Exactly! It is all about your *personal preferences*! If YOU like YOUR map, just keep it... simple as that. =)
And if you really don't like it, keep resetting for the rest of the day... just like everybody else on this thread is seems.


----------



## jesughs

I recently restarted my game and got this map:



I really like it. With a few bridges added, it'll be perfect! I mean, I have a private beach, Re-Tail is close to the docks, there's only one pond (more building space), and town center and town hall are pretty parallel to the middle of the map (train station).  I love it!


----------



## Eloise

My map, what do you guys think?


----------



## Fox

jesughs said:


> I recently restarted my game and got this map:
> 
> I really like it. With a few bridges added, it'll be perfect! I mean, I have a private beach, Re-Tail is close to the docks, there's only one pond (more building space), and town center and town hall are pretty parallel to the middle of the map (train station).  I love it!



I like it! Private beaches are the way forward


----------



## Bambi

jesughs said:


> I recently restarted my game and got this map:
> 
> View attachment 4794
> 
> I really like it. With a few bridges added, it'll be perfect! I mean, I have a private beach, Re-Tail is close to the docks, there's only one pond (more building space), and town center and town hall are pretty parallel to the middle of the map (train station).  I love it!



I like this map! that tiny beach is super cute


----------



## AoJones

Wow so many nice river layouts! Nice map Eloise, I like how the river divides the map.

Welp here's min when I started: 

it isn't much but it grew up on me.

I chose it because I liked the idea of a secluded section with the town hall and tree and having the mayor live there. Also where my house is I can just dive into the ocean and make my way to my own private beach. Also I like that retail is close to the dock for easy access.


----------



## Sir.Sims

Eloise said:


> View attachment 4795
> 
> My map, what do you guys think?



It is a really nice map actually. I personally like it when the interesting places are a bit scattered over the map! So there is no empty/boring spot... I also like the placement of your house.... you have direct beach acess.
The only thing I do not like about the layout, is the fact that there are 2 really narrow areas in the north.


----------



## Eloise

Sir.Sims said:


> It is a really nice map actually. I personally like it when the interesting places are a bit scattered over the map! So there is no empty/boring spot... I also like the placement of your house.... you have direct beach acess.
> The only thing I do not like about the layout, is the fact that there are 2 really narrow areas in the north.



Thank you! Yeah, I see what you mean, I'm gonna fill it up with some small public works projects so it won't look so bad. Thank you so much!


----------



## AL64

Not something special but it's an ok map to me. I'll learn to deal with it and do something.
Things I don't like : 
- Too few ponds to me, I love them. Plus they are too close to each other (entrance)
 - There's a villager (hamlet) close to my house and that's where I planned to put a garden, he'll need to move. I coudn't find a good spot elswhere to do what I've planned for a long time : I needed 6 clear spot around each side of house to do something with topiaries and bushes/flowers. I'll try to put that in the front of my house only then.


----------



## StiX

I had a few resets, but I didn't feel like waiting much longer so this will do! it'll get much better later on ^^


----------



## Littlemyuu

I kinda wish the event plaza was more in the middle, but this is also really nice!


----------



## Lin

Littlemyuu said:


> View attachment 4800
> I kinda wish the event plaza was more in the middle, but this is also really nice!



Wow big lake. ^^ Nice.


----------



## Roxy

_This is what I settled with. XD_


----------



## Kiwi

Thank you MadamSpringy and Sir.Sims for your opinions!
Yeah... You're right. I'll keep this town. Resetting was getting so annoying :>


----------



## Sir.Sims

*Vision of my town*

So I thought it would be a good idea to make a fast sketch of how I want my town to look in the* future*... (Main street system, Police station, Cafe and Community project areas).
I will share my sketch here,

What do you guys think? Do you like the layout?


- *Yellow dots* = COMMUNITY PROJECT AREAS

- *P* = POLICE, *C* = CAFE

- *White lines* = MAIN STREETS








PS: I think everybody has a vision, so you should all create a sketch like this and post it here or in another thread! =)


----------



## Lyyam

I think I've got a pretty good village! Re-tail is near to the beach and I've got two decent sized beaches (I didn't want a little add-on beach; not big enough!). I reset 5 times to get it  And my native fruit is oranges! Name: Nejimaki


----------



## Haihappen

here's mine:






http://skypiea-crossing.tumblr.com

and I have peaches ; A ; yey~


----------



## Jake




----------



## Kiwi

I said I would keep my town...
But I couldn't resist resetting again 

Well... I'm so so so SO happy I did!!!
Didn't even take me THAT long compared to yesterday. 

Here's the map of *Mt. Kiwi*


Cherries (again!), triangle grass (again!), blue train station und green town hall~
Plus... Bangle!  And Friga... haha... no surprise. I always have Friga. Gamecube (she actually lives right next to my house...), Wild World, City Folk... She's following me everywhere I go 

I don't like where the bridge is...  that is a problem that can be fixed easily, though~


----------



## Jinglefruit

And this is Citadel! It took 115 resets!! There is also Muffy moving in beneath where I'm standing tomorrow.
I knew I wanted my river to only be in the top 2 rows of acres, (which has about 6 possibilities.) And the town tree to be in the top 2 acres however that fitted with the river, and apples. - this was far more vague than my last reset mission and took soo much longer. D:

When I started resetting I had already planned where I wanted to live and have my campsite/Lost and found/cafe. But when I atually got this layout I completely changed my mind. xP I was going to live by the ramp off to the side, but now I intend on putting bushes around my house with a garden and a bridge infront of my door.


----------



## Bri

Kaeliae said:


> View attachment 4655
> 
> My town map -- I love it. This was the first map I got. I was expecting to reset a lot, but this one had all my requirements.
> My villagers so far: Bill, Drake, Bella, Astrid, Cherva, Flo, Vladimir, Zell, and Peanut
> Not sure which grass I have ... lol
> Oranges are my fruit


I want this map. Like, now.

I restarted. >_>


----------



## Fox

Jinglefruit said:


> And this is Citadel! It took 115 resets!! There is also Muffy moving in beneath where I'm standing tomorrow.
> I knew I wanted my river to only be in the top 2 rows of acres, (which has about 6 possibilities.) And the town tree to be in the top 2 acres however that fitted with the river, and apples. - this was far more vague than my last reset mission and took soo much longer. D:
> 
> When I started resetting I had already planned where I wanted to live and have my campsite/Lost and found/cafe. But when I atually got this layout I completely changed my mind. xP I was going to live by the ramp off to the side, but now I intend on putting bushes around my house with a garden and a bridge infront of my door.



115 resets?! Madness, haha. Awesome map though


----------



## Jinglefruit

Fox said:


> 115 resets?! Madness, haha. Awesome map though



There was a lot of connecting trains. xP 
I did appreciate Rover saying he's been taking a lot of trains recently at the end of that though.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I have the perfect town - I'm not actually kidding.


----------



## spamurai

Takoya said:


> I have the perfect town - I'm not actually kidding.



This is really cool. Good find!


----------



## Gandalf

Argh forgot to take a picture! Will post mine tomorrow, ended up picking the first map I saw without having to reset at all. Very happy


----------



## Yuki Nagato

spamurai said:


> This is really cool. Good find!



Thanks! It was my first one, no resets.


----------



## CHR:)S

Kiwi said:


> I've been resetting all day. Like...literally all day. I got the game at 10 am and found a map I liked... two hours ago (11 hours later)?
> And now I'm actually thinking about doing it again, ack!
> 
> Anyways, here's my current map:
> 
> View attachment 4788
> 
> Yep. That's Kiwimont. Haha. I have triangle grass and cherries, that's cool. And I like the placement of the town hall, the tree and Retail. And my house... and the ramps... yea... I _like_ this town, but... :<



I've been resetting since the 9th my dear. XD Still haven't gotten it. I've gotten the layout a few times, but I absolutely must have circle grass. No exception. It will probably take a long time, but I can't wait to have it in the end.


----------



## Odette

Well after two days of resetting and demolishing towns, I managed to get a great layout with apples and Diana! The only downside is the lack of a private beach... But the pros outweigh the cons in this case, I love my town. ^.^


----------



## spamurai

CHR:)S said:


> I've been resetting since the 9th my dear. XD Still haven't gotten it. I've gotten the layout a few times, but I absolutely must have circle grass. No exception. It will probably take a long time, but I can't wait to have it in the end.



You have to be happy with what you have don't you? Or it'll grate on you whilst you play for the rest of the game.

I'm just thankful I got my town reasonably early.
Having said that, I'm beginning to worry about placing projects...


----------



## Bri

spamurai said:


> You have to be happy with what you have don't you? Or it'll grate on you whilst you play for the rest of the game.
> 
> I'm just thankful I got my town reasonably early.
> Having said that, I'm beginning to worry about placing projects...


This. That's why I restarted mine. When I get home, I _will_ find the perfect map for me!

I'll accept the ones in this picture, plus their reflections (the same maps, but with the beach on the opposite side and the river flipped). The ones with the purple dots are the ones I REALLY want.


Spoiler







I will only accept the map if ...
*...I can put my house in a spot with a house icon (on the image I uploaded).
*...Re-Tail is close to the docks. 
*...the Town Hall AND/OR the mayor tree is/are on the opposite side of the river that Re-Tail is on.
*...the town fruit is apples, oranges, or cherries.
*...the Town Hall color isn't yellow.

Things I won't reset for, but prefer:
*A green Train Station AND Town Hall, or a blue Train Station and a blue/grey Town Hall.
*The Train Station is any color but red.

Am I being too picky? Probably. Oh well! Now that I've put down some community projects and played for about a week, at least I know for sure what I want!


----------



## Kiwi

It's so good to see I'm not the only one who keeps restarting... and restarting and restarting.
It's insane, but I've always been very picky about my maps.
I think it's worse this time because a) I've waited so long for this game and b) the maps are way too small ;_; I'm so used to my gigantic GC map...


----------



## Bri

I am SO glad I restarted. It took about 10 resets today, and here it is:



It is so ridiculously close to perfection (in my eyes, anyway, haha).

*Dislikes:* Red Train Station, Re-Tail is a bit further from the docks than I'd like.

*Likes:* EVERYTHING ELSE. 

Soooo happy. Look at all those nice isolated spaces, and all those corner spaces!!! So much potential! (Well, I can see it! Haha.) Also, my town fruit is cherries! X3


----------



## Sir.Sims

Bri said:


> I am SO glad I restarted. It took about 10 resets today, and here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4871
> 
> It is so ridiculously close to perfection (in my eyes, anyway, haha).
> 
> *Dislikes:* Red Train Station, Re-Tail is a bit further from the docks than I'd like.
> 
> *Likes:* EVERYTHING ELSE.
> 
> Soooo happy. Look at all those nice isolated spaces, and all those corner spaces!!! So much potential! (Well, I can see it! Haha.) Also, my town fruit is cherries! X3



Yes, this map is definitely perfect! It has every feature you could possibly wish for (like private beach, nice river layout, good/convenient placement of the important points, etc....) plus lots of space for your projects! *Have fun with the actual game now, Bri!*


----------



## pocky

I should have probably posted this sooner (I got the map on the 11th and it didn't take me long to find a map that I liked) but I've been so caught up with the game play that I haven't been checking this thread very often.

My map isn't perfect, but after resetting for 20 minutes I decided that I just wanted to play! I got circle grass, the brown train station, and peaches.

What I like about my map: private beach, town tree is in the middle of town, beach is to the right, river empties into the beach, town hall is close to the tree.

What I don't like about the map: Re-tail is close to the docks, but not as close as I would have liked it to be. Also, the strip of land to the left of the map is very thin, I would have liked my map better if both sides of the map were about the same size.


----------



## Sir.Sims

@pocky

First of all, I definitely love the fact, that your town tree is in the middle of the map / under the entrance! You also have a private beach PLUS a feature called "secret cove" (very deep cove!).
But to be honest I personally hate that river layout you got... lol. you already mentioned that in your post. The river kinda ruins the left part of your map. There is not much space, no interesting spots... only narrow areas. 
I hate that in every AC game.


----------



## spamurai

Bri said:


> I am SO glad I restarted. It took about 10 resets today, and here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4871
> 
> It is so ridiculously close to perfection (in my eyes, anyway, haha).
> 
> *Dislikes:* Red Train Station, Re-Tail is a bit further from the docks than I'd like.
> 
> *Likes:* EVERYTHING ELSE.
> 
> Soooo happy. Look at all those nice isolated spaces, and all those corner spaces!!! So much potential! (Well, I can see it! Haha.) Also, my town fruit is cherries! X3



Yay \(^.^)/ Awesome map. Now you can properly start 



pocky said:


> I should have probably posted this sooner (I got the map on the 11th and it didn't take me long to find a map that I liked) but I've been so caught up with the game play that I haven't been checking this thread very often.
> 
> My map isn't perfect, but after resetting for 20 minutes I decided that I just wanted to play! I got circle grass, the brown train station, and peaches.
> 
> What I like about my map: private beach, town tree is in the middle of town, beach is to the right, river empties into the beach, town hall is close to the tree.
> 
> What I don't like about the map: Re-tail is close to the docks, but not as close as I would have liked it to be. Also, the strip of land to the left of the map is very thin, I would have liked my map better if both sides of the map were about the same size.



Wooo, I have the private beach with the big cove too  It rocks!


----------



## Lamues

Sir.Sims said:


> Hm, I like that map a lot! I especially like the unique river course (almost diagonal, _with a bit of imagination_  ). My own river course is almost the same (well, it's even a bit more diagonal). I think it gives your town a *really cool*  layout because it's both very curvy and unique but it also splits the town in two even parts with lots of space etc.... hm, the only downside (in my humble opinion) is the fact that your river does not end in the south.
> But I would keep the town now, especially with triangle grass and apples!



Hm yes I thought the same thing at first, with the river not ending south, but this way it creates a nice little peninsula for my house to be on, if it would have ended south and I had placed my house there I had to walk up, past my house. I think that would have made for a path less nice.

So, I'm really happy with it! Although some rock placements are dreadful but that keeps things interesting I guess.


----------



## Frisket

Sorry it's blurry, i took it on my phone, but this is Everwood: 



The fruit is cherries and the villagers arree: Tabby, Monique, Hugh, Knox, and Tia. 

I liked the town because it had two ponds quite far away from eachother and a curly river. Obviously another bridge is going to have to go in somewhere... and I don't really like where I put my house, running around later I found a gorgeous spot by the waterfall but that's not the maps fault!


----------



## Wyveria

sorry the quality isn't too good, i took it on my ipod.

i had a town before this one, but the placement of re-tail and the river and ugh a lot of things just bothered so i kept resetting until i got this one which i pretty much fell in love with when i first saw it!
i love my house placement too, it took a little while for me to get in the right place so it was acceptable though.
the only thing that bothers me is that re-tail is a little too far awat from the docks, but i'm building a bridge so i can make it more accessible!
my villigers are Cranston, Jay, Tutu, Alice, Soleil, Flo, Walt and Shap. the only one i dont like is Flo, i think shes downright ugly (and a little rude).
if you're wondering why i'm so far ahead (the game was only released yesterday in australia), i've time travelled a little so i could get access to the island and make some monies.


----------



## Fox

Wyveria said:


> sorry the quality isn't too good, i took it on my ipod.
> View attachment 4919
> i had a town before this one, but the placement of re-tail and the river and ugh a lot of things just bothered so i kept resetting until i got this one which i pretty much fell in love with when i first saw it!
> i love my house placement too, it took a little while for me to get in the right place so it was acceptable though.
> the only thing that bothers me is that re-tail is a little too far awat from the docks, but i'm building a bridge so i can make it more accessible!
> my villigers are Cranston, Jay, Tutu, Alice, Soleil, Flo, Walt and Shap. the only one i dont like is Flo, i think shes downright ugly (and a little rude).



Interesting choice for a house location  haven't seen anyone put one there before!


----------



## Wyveria

Fox said:


> Interesting choice for a house location  haven't seen anyone put one there before!



thank you! i put it there because i thought it would be nice to be in my own little private area!


----------



## Campy

I originally had a different map, but I restarted my game yesterday and absolutely fell in love with this map.


----------



## Fox

Campy said:


> I originally had a different map, but I restarted my game yesterday and absolutely fell in love with this map.



That is awesome! Deep cove at the bottom and a mini beach at the top


----------



## Gizmodo

Very Simple layout.. but i'm really happy with it!
Love my villagers too..
Took me a few days, but i'm finally content


----------



## fink

So many good maps! I can't pick a favorite lol


----------



## Dizzard

Is there a way to take an in-game screenshot of the bottom screen? (with the town map on it)


----------



## Solar

I know mines a bit late but here it is!! I LOVE my map!! It's pretty cool how Re-Tail, Plaza, and Town Hall are all in a row! My bridges are pretty convenient and I love MOST of my neighbors.

*Town Name*: Kanon
*Native Fruit*: Peaches (I have every other land fruit though plus coconuts, lychees and persimmons)
*Mayor*: Ben
*Villagers*: Blaire, Derwin, Marshal (My Fave!!), Olivia, Rowan, Butch, Hazel, Peaches, and Cheri


----------



## Mario.

I was thinking of  restarting because of my map take a look is it good are not?


----------



## Lin

Mario. said:


> View attachment 4943
> I was thinking of  restarting because of my map take a look is it good are not?



Well the river looks really cool, and I find the placement of town hall nice. Retail is a bit far from docks (if you go to island a lot, mine is far from docks too though and I don't think it's worth restarting for). Your house is in a nice place, close to ramp. You have a private beach which many people like for....some reason. Either way, no matter who likes it... what matters is if you like it.


----------



## Ozzie

So here is my town map 
i am very happy with it, i didn't have to reset, it was the last one of the maps i could choose from
If i could change something then i would switch Retail with the Town Tree, but it's okay^^
My town fruit is apple, i would have preferred peaches or pears but apples are good too


----------



## Pogo

I dont' mind my town, I would have liked a single shore line but having a private beach is nice 
I need to put a bridge in to the right of my house to make ocean fishing a little less tedious though


----------



## ThatACfan




----------



## Nigel

Pogo said:


> I dont' mind my town, I would have liked a single shore line but having a private beach is nice
> I need to put a bridge in to the right of my house to make ocean fishing a little less tedious though
> View attachment 4977



What private beach?

Sorry, I thought private beaches where the bits you had to swim to?


----------



## Pogo

Nigel said:


> What private beach?
> 
> Sorry, I thought private beaches where the bits you had to swim to?


Ah sorry, I meant like a separate beach


----------



## Zamaruki

I love mine. Private beach, a nice area for my house (the construction project is a fountain), the Re-Tail is close to the beach, and I love the makeshift village of all the houses around it. I don't mind that the Town Hall and Plaza are out of the way, it kinda separates the serious business from the general living.


----------



## Gizmodo

Everyones Maps are so great 
Today my sixth villager moved in, and his house is in a good place
I'm going to begin building the campsite tomorrow.. hmm where to put it


----------



## Chip

I'm really happy about my town. I reseted my game this morning since I hated my previous town. I managed to get Whitney and Maple is adorable.
Also, the private beach, cove, and the tree in the center of the town is really nice. 
The only thing I don't like is that I got pears. I already have pears in WW and CF. Apparently my luck with fruit is terrible.


----------



## RoyalSavant

Your map is almost identical to mine lol


----------



## Gizmodo

Chip said:


> View attachment 4997
> I'm really happy about my town. I reseted my game this morning since I hated my previous town. I managed to get Whitney and Maple is adorable.
> Also, the private beach, cove, and the tree in the center of the town is really nice.
> The only thing I don't like is that I got pears. I already have pears in WW and CF. Apparently my luck with fruit is terrible.



Oh wow i love this town... and the villagers are great too


----------



## Hirisa

This is my village so far, named Tam Tam. The blue house at the top right and the blue house closest to the bridge are just being used to reserve space for later public works (the cafe and a fountain, respectively). The house SE of Re-Tail belongs to my husband's character. I'm very happy here!


----------



## Mario.

Well i end up restarting and getting a new map since i didn't like my old map so here it is.


----------



## Lin

Hirisa said:


> View attachment 5001
> 
> This is my village so far, named Tam Tam. The blue house at the top right and the blue house closest to the bridge are just being used to reserve space for later public works (the cafe and a fountain, respectively). The house SE of Re-Tail belongs to my husband's character. I'm very happy here!



Very very cute town.


----------



## Roel

*Town name:* Halcyon
*Fruit:* Peaches
*Villagers:*
- Felicity
- Snake
- Cole
- Gaston
- Cally

I have like 3 bunnies, lol!

I did reset a lot of times and then I chose this one. I love the place of my house!


----------



## awrayne

Here's my town!
Its name is Altador and Oranges are the fruit.

I have to say I kind of regret choosing it. I wasn't picky when I picked it, but now that I see other towns and what not, I'm very picky and don't really like my map. I've been thinking about resetting, but I've been playing for a week and I've gotten really far in the game and I don't want to lose my progress and have to wait again to unlock certain things D: But I dislike my map more and more everyday...

What should I do? Do you think it is work it to reset or not?


----------



## AbleSister

awrayne said:


> View attachment 5031
> 
> Here's my town!
> Its name is Altador and Oranges are the fruit.
> 
> I have to say I kind of regret choosing it. I wasn't picky when I picked it, but now that I see other towns and what not, I'm very picky and don't really like my map. I've been thinking about resetting, but I've been playing for a week and I've gotten really far in the game and I don't want to lose my progress and have to wait again to unlock certain things D: But I dislike my map more and more everyday...
> 
> What should I do? Do you think it is work it to reset or not?



I have the same problem, but I'm just going to do it. And I'm laying stuff down in a friends town temporary so yeah.


----------



## zinzopzep

here my town , i'm really happy with it . My town names is MOON, native fruit is apples. Now i got 3 new villagers: Beau, Ken and Cherry. After unlock all buildings, i will decorate my town with flowers and all type  trees


----------



## Aivilo

So this is my town :3 My native fruits are pears :| 
I'm planning on removing the existing bridge and putting in two others at the horizontal points of the river. Also, above the current community project I'm planning on putting the cafe, any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Pogo

I reset my town today, Im really happy with it now


----------



## Saralie

I need some input. Just got the game, here is the map I chose. I want to know what you guys think of it, pros/cons, so that I can reset now before I get too invested in the game.


----------



## Gizmodo

3rd Day of Playing.. My seventh villager (Cherry) moved into my town, and the Campsite has been built, so i'm looking forward to someone moving into there






And the Villagers
Timbra, Tammi, Curt, Mitzi, Kid Cat = Starter Villagers
Drago = Sixth Villager, Cherry = Seventh


----------



## Kate86

So this is Avonlea, on day 4.



I'm very pleased with my layout. It's the second one that Rover showed me. My only requirements were that Re-Tail be close to the docks and relatively centrally located, to have at least three ponds (hooray for having four!), and each beach had to have a ramp (I just wasn't keen on having a beach I could only swim to get to). 

The gyroid is a suspension bridge that will be completed tomorrow; I liked where the original bridge is, but getting around to the other side of the river was taking too long. I think I'll demolish the original bridge and put one that will run to the right of my house. I'll build my campsite up on the other side of the pond near the train station.

My native fruit is cherries. I was hoping for apples because I think they're the prettiest, but I'm just glad I didn't get peaches (I had them in City Folk). 

My neighbors are funny. Ankha the Egyptian cat put one of her pyramids up for sale in Re-Tail so I bought it for 1,900 bells... and then sold it to Reese for 1,900 bells. Pashmina is moving in tomorrow... I don't know what she is, but her house is in a very stupid place, below that big bend/ponding area of the river. Silly critters.

I love this game!


----------



## Bones15

So many of you have such great town layouts, I'm jealous! Especially the people with tiny beaches, i would put my house nearby and make it my own beach resort!


----------



## Dizzard

Figured a way to take an in-game picture of my town map. If anybody is struggling to take a picture of their map, go to the Mayors chair and tell Isabelle you want to demolish a project. Don't actually select anything but you'll see the map appears on the top screen, so you can take a picture of it.

Anyway here's my town:



*Town Name:* Cavaha
*Town Fruit:* Oranges (I think I have every fruit planted except apples though)
*Current Villagers:*
Egbert
Winnie
Harry
Yuka
Rowan
Cherry
Jacques
Kitt



Aivilo said:


> View attachment 5033
> So this is my town :3 My native fruits are pears :|
> I'm planning on removing the existing bridge and putting in two others at the horizontal points of the river. Also, above the current community project I'm planning on putting the cafe, any thoughts on this idea?



Just to point out, the existing bridge doesn't count towards the 30 project limit. So if you remove the existing bridge you'll be able to have one less object on the map than you usually would....because any new bridge you create will be included in the 30 project limit.


----------



## Deca

so.. i started like 5 minutes ago and i really like my map, but i have wayy too many ponds. should i reset?


----------



## benchm

pretty happy with my layout now that I've got all my bridges planned out! "Drapeau" is my favorite town layout I've ever had!






I'm planning on putting the cafe somewhere around retail and the town hall, and my police station on the middle peninsula!

^ @Deca, I actually like all the ponds! I like to plant gardens around mine if you're into hybrids


----------



## Anna

Quite happy with this map only took me about 3 resets.
The town fruit is Peaches.

Villagers so far...
Benedict, Rosie, Goldie, Chow, Boone, Pecan and Renee is moving in tomorrow


----------



## spamurai

Dizzard said:


> Figured a way to take an in-game picture of my town map. If anybody is struggling to take a picture of their map, go to the Mayors chair and tell Isabelle you want to demolish a project. Don't actually select anything but you'll see the map appears on the top screen, so you can take a picture of it.
> View attachment 5174



Nicely found  I was wondering if there was a way.


----------



## Haihappen

spamurai said:


> Nicely found  I was wondering if there was a way.



Wait I thought you couldn't demolish community projects... ?


----------



## Lin

Haihappen said:


> Wait I thought you couldn't demolish community projects... ?



You can demolish most actually, just there's some where you can't (and then you'll be warned you can't). Like the campsite can't be demolished apparently...


----------



## Ellyce

Here's my town map:


My town fruit is Peaches.

*Villagers*:
Vic
Joey
Peaches
Dotty
Sheldon
Gloria
Lucha
Agnes
Snake


----------



## Bri

Ellyce said:


> Here's my town map:
> View attachment 5218
> 
> My town fruit is Peaches.
> 
> *Villagers*:
> Vic
> Joey
> Peaches
> Dotty
> Sheldon
> Gloria
> Lucha
> Agnes
> Snake


How did you get such a nice quality picture? o__o


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

This is my town map. Looks a bit different now, though, I've added the campsite and a bridge since, but no big differences.


----------



## Ellyce

Bri said:


> How did you get such a nice quality picture? o__o



I followed this advice from the last page:


Dizzard said:


> Figured a way to take an in-game picture of my town map. If anybody is struggling to take a picture of their map, go to the Mayors chair and tell Isabelle you want to demolish a project. Don't actually select anything but you'll see the map appears on the top screen, so you can take a picture of it.


----------



## Bri

Ellyce said:


> I followed this advice from the last page:


Ah, I see! Thanks!~


----------



## jvgsjeff

Here's a current map of Forest:




Villagers: Aurora, Molly, Big Top, Rory, Tex, Katt, Tabby, Benedict, Fuchsia
Dream address: 4300-2003-9889


----------



## Nigel

Dizzard said:


> Figured a way to take an in-game picture of my town map. If anybody is struggling to take a picture of their map, go to the Mayors chair and tell Isabelle you want to demolish a project. Don't actually select anything but you'll see the map appears on the top screen, so you can take a picture of it.
> 
> Anyway here's my town:
> 
> View attachment 5174
> 
> *Town Name:* Cavaha
> *Town Fruit:* Oranges (I think I have every fruit planted except apples though)
> *Current Villagers:*
> Egbert
> Winnie
> Harry
> Yuka
> Rowan
> Cherry
> Jacques
> Kitt
> 
> 
> 
> Just to point out, the existing bridge doesn't count towards the 30 project limit. So if you remove the existing bridge you'll be able to have one less object on the map than you usually would....because any new bridge you create will be included in the 30 project limit.





Thank you!!!!


----------



## Floofeh

Kinda late, but...




Took me over 50 resets to get, but it was worth it. I love this town! Cherries and circle grass are a yay! And I adore my little private beach. 

Villagers I want to stay: Kody, Ankha, Gladys, Biskit, Julian, Muffy~

Villagers I want to move out: Pompom, Butch, Moe...


----------



## Nigel

Here's my town map, finally got around to taking a screenshot. I like the layout a lot.


----------



## Treasu(red)

This is the map of *Rosegold*!
I reset for a little over two hours to get this map and I *l-o-v-e* it. It doesn't even need a 3rd bridge. 
I got apples, circle grass, and amazing villagers. 
Currently I have: Deirdre, Lobo, Portia, Rudy, Lily, Ozzie, Agnes, Charlise, Peggy, & ... Chops (loathe him...)

​
The only thing I'd ever wish was different was the placement of Re-Tail, so far from the docks. But in reality I go to the beach and am in that vicinity of the woods often enough if it was anywhere else it might be troublesome. The two blue houses are meant to keep those spaces from being occupied by villagers. The one to the right of the yellow house (my house) is going to be where the Cafe is. The one on the left will be the lighthouse. I desperately want it there b/c you can see it from the dock and beach, even when swimming. ;o; I love my map.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Nigel said:


> Here's my town map, finally got around to taking a screenshot. I like the layout a lot.



It's beautiful! -wipes away a single pearly tear- Right down to how straight the river runs.
Tell me it has Pears and square grass so I can fault it.


----------



## Nigel

Jinglefruit said:


> It's beautiful! -wipes away a single pearly tear- Right down to how straight the river runs.
> Tell me it has Pears and square grass so I can fault it.



It's peaches but it is square grass I think.
The only thing I don't like is a bridge didn't fit underneath my house but above the larger lake bit.


----------



## Coni

Too late, I know but I want your opinions about my town!


----------



## Sholee

Coni said:


> Too late, I know but I want your opinions about my town!
> 
> View attachment 5439



I think your town is really unique! If that villager on your island moves, you could have all that land to yourself! Private island  ALSO since your river is smaller than most people, you have a lot of space for projects. Your retail is close to the docks which will make it easy to sell things when you come back from the island. You should keep it!


----------



## Kiwi

After almost one week of restarting, playing for some hours and restarting again, this is my town



called Farawae 

I'm gonna demolish the southern bridge today~
I have apples and square grass 
This is pretty much exactly the map layout I wanted. I love where my house is. So happy there was enough space next to the plaza and no rocks!



I don't like the colour of the town hall though... it's green. But that's not worth resetting for.


----------



## jPottie

This is Vesper, after having disliked my original map and wanting to restart. I really like it! Town hall is nice and centered, along with the tree, I get my own private beach that lets me cliff jump, plus I'm very close to the beach.. I wish I could have placed the diagonal bridge next to my house instead for a more direct beach path, but it wouldn't let me, so I have to make due! My third bridge will be built tomorrow. :3


----------



## Hamusuta

Can I have peoples opinions? :3


----------



## Roxy

_After 100+ reset ( literally! ) I'm finally satisfied with my town.

It has 2 of my favorite characters too! ( Fang & Rosie ) 

_


----------



## Sabby

I reset my town after 2 1/2 weeks with my old layout, and chose this one for my new map!

Things I like: 
1. The private beach
2. The river shape
3. 4 ponds!
4. Re-Tail is close to the dock
5. Town Hall and Plaza are close to eachother
6. Large cliff to jump off :$
7. Oranges as a native fruit (This reminds me of California :$)

Things I don't like that much:
1. None of the villagers appeal to me
2. Nothing else 

I think this is the best layout I could have gotten for what I like, and I only reset about 10-15 times before I found this.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

Roxy said:


> _After 100+ reset ( literally! ) I'm finally satisfied with my town.
> 
> It has 2 of my favorite characters too! ( Fang & Rosie )
> 
> View attachment 5746_



... Rosie
... Bob
My two fave villagers ever. Dang. :O Fang rocks a ton, too (he was in my original city folk town)
And holy frick, an awesome deer, possibly my fave deer of them all.
And Gladys is like one of the coolest bird in the game, imo!!!
Can I steal your town? XD Really. The villagers are PERFECT. I'm very jealous


----------



## AC Cafe

Here's my town map:


----------



## laceydearie

My map. The only issues I have with it is that Freckles lives in town. I'm going to put in a bridge by the campsite next.


Villagers: 
Celia
Croque
Lucky
Freckles
Tiffany 
Joey
Chrissy (Moving Sat.)
Deirdre
Bill

Reset Time: 3-4 hours.


----------



## Niya

This is mine! I was a little skeptical of the tree being so close to the train station but it's actually kind of nice.  (Plus I was freaking sick of restarting...for 2 weeks.)

Name: Niya
Town: Riviera
Fruit: Peaches (yippee!)
Train station/Town Hall: Red/Yellow
Villagers: Lucky, Portia, Cesar, Antonio, Eugene, Renee


----------



## Emma

Hey guys, this is my layout- I'm not sure if I'm happy with it or not?


----------



## Demeter

I had about 3 towns before staying with this one. First time I didn't like where my house was, second time I couldn't build a bridge by my house and it ruined my layout, third time I was just an idiot considering I had a basically perfect layout. I'm extremely type A so choosing a layout was killing me. I've reset about 2 and a half days straight! 

My Town Criteria:
Not oranges (prefer peaches or pears)
Decent train station (not red/orange)
Town Hall by the border
Few ponds
Prefer right side beach
Simple river
Plaza in a good spot
Store near the beach
Big beach with two ramps that aren't near each other
Prefer square grass 


with Cherries

The only things I'm unhappy with is my house, I wish I would have put it on the other side of the river near the border, she wouldn't let me put a bridge near my house even though it's not even that close. I also am afraid I don't have enough room for projects  I don't want to reset anymore but I can't say I wouldn't lol. I also want triangle grass now considering its what type of grass in on Main St. and the island regardless. Another thing I dislike is that I can't even see the beach waterfall.


----------



## ForgottenT

I have way too little space ._.


----------



## Sheepish

I'm quite happy with mine.






Aside from the little area between the bridges, there's not really all that much space (at least space with neat edges). I'm 'reserving' the space to the left of the tree for The Roost and the Police Station, so I can have all the permanent buildings close to each other.


----------



## DorsalAxe

This is Windleaf.







I was quite iffy with the map at first, but I decided to just roll with it. I'm glad I did, because I absolutely love it. It's a really efficient map to get around, since everything is spread around a bit, and it's a simple map (in a good way). Town Hall and the Plaza are in-line but separated by the river pool, which is kinda unusual, but it works. 

As you can see, most residents live in the 'wealthy south' of Windleaf. I'm hoping to get rid of the cluster around my house, and get some villagers to move into the northern half of town. I plan to put in a bridge above Re-Tail, which will make a direct route between the Station, Re-Tail and the Dock. I'll move the east-most bridge right next to the waterfall (I put it in its current position out of desperation). The original bridge is perfectly positioned, fortunately, so I won't need to demolish that one.


----------



## Gera

Leafy town



I wasn't very picky about my town layout, I -liked- how I had a very decent space south of the middle bridge, but my residents decided to move all in there >.>, now I'm building the cafe and waiting till Cyrano that is next to the cafe, moves.


----------



## jPottie

I restarted after 140+ hours, crazy, I know, but I really hated like 6/10 of my villagers, and no one even asked to move after 2 weeks, so I didn't want to bother waiting for all them to leave, if they ever would have. I took forever restarting, but got a map similar to my first. I prefer how the town tree is behind town hall & in the center, it was in the front before and I was worried it would have blocked the view of a few of my public work projects.

I really like this layout though, and I love my villagers!


----------



## Gera

jPottie said:


> I restarted after 140+ hours, crazy, I know, but I really hated like 6/10 of my villagers, and no one even asked to move after 2 weeks, so I didn't want to bother waiting for all them to leave, if they ever would have. I took forever restarting, but got a map similar to my first. I prefer how the town tree is behind town hall & in the center, it was in the front before and I was worried it would have blocked the view of a few of my public work projects.
> 
> I really like this layout though, and I love my villagers!View attachment 6021



Nice layout , you have a lot of pace and your villager are not all in the same place like in my town >.>


----------



## jPottie

Thanks! I actually like how yours are grouped together, it has more of a town feel imo. That's what I'm hoping my villagers do, I want them to all sort of locate around the middle of the map. I knew this was the type of map I wanted, mainly because I love having my house private & away from everything. >.>


----------



## Haihappen

laceydearie said:


> My map. The only issues I have with it is that Freckles lives in town. I'm going to put in a bridge by the campsite next.
> 
> 
> Villagers:
> Celia
> Croque
> Lucky
> Freckles
> Tiffany
> Joey
> Chrissy (Moving Sat.)
> Deirdre
> Bill
> 
> Reset Time: 3-4 hours.



looks a lot like mine! :]


----------



## charmed girl

I am currently not happy with my town layout. Thinking about resetting it but just wondering what happens if I reset, do I have to start again with building my house and all my collections such as museum wise?


----------



## Gera

charmed girl said:


> I am currently not happy with my town layout. Thinking about resetting it but just wondering what happens if I reset, do I have to start again with building my house and all my collections such as museum wise?



Yes, you need to do all again, you start in the tent, need to collect all the bugs, fossils and fish, unlock all the stores and updgrades.


----------



## Demeter

jPottie said:


> I restarted after 140+ hours, crazy, I know, but I really hated like 6/10 of my villagers, and no one even asked to move after 2 weeks, so I didn't want to bother waiting for all them to leave, if they ever would have. I took forever restarting, but got a map similar to my first. I prefer how the town tree is behind town hall & in the center, it was in the front before and I was worried it would have blocked the view of a few of my public work projects.
> 
> I really like this layout though, and I love my villagers!View attachment 6021



Gaah! Now you're making me worried none of my villagers are going to leave and I can't stand them. I guess if you can restart after that long then I can too since I'm not even that far xD I think I have a reset problem.


----------



## jPottie

Demeter said:


> Gaah! Now you're making me worried none of my villagers are going to leave and I can't stand them. I guess if you can restart after that long then I can too since I'm not even that far xD I think I have a reset problem.



If you do make sure that you're 100% positive that you want to. I mean, they would have probably asked to move, and yours will too, it just make take a while, and I didn't want to wait that long. I sort of regretted once I deleted my town, it happened so quick, I was like "no what have I done!! D:", but once I get back to where I am I'll be fine. I'm having fun starting from scratch again anyway.


----------



## Gizmodo

Update on Mine


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Mine!


----------



## Gizmodo

Fourleaf Clover said:


> How do I get it off my DS



Take a picture with your phone?


----------



## Eloise

Here's mine:

Can I have opinions?
I like it because the beach is on the left, which I've always preferred, the plaza is not by the train tracks, there's plenty of space for public works projects, It's got triangle grass and It's got two of my favourite villagers, Sydney and Pinky.


----------



## wisdomofwolves

Super happy with mine!! Circle grass and native cherries


----------



## Mays

Opinions?

edit: there's a cafe to the right of my house beside the river and a bridge to the right of the cafe, now.


----------



## ACNL

i love you're town map! do not worry about the grass, because it changes every season! the triangle grass looks silly if you ask me, because it looks like was made up in a hurry and the triangles are all in perfect lines.. it annoys me lol. I am in the same position as you. I have been restarting for the last darn month!!! I am almost a hundered % happy with the layout i have now... i hope it stays that way hahah!!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Update on Mine



What does everyone think of mine  i've decided to put the Cafe in the top left corner


----------



## Pierate

Here's mine:






It's got two things I'd consider issues, first is ponds, I wish I could get rid of two of them. Second, villager placement, for some reason some of them chose really annoying spots that ruined some of my plans.

I've thought about resetting and I might, there isn't really anything I'd be too sad about losing.


----------



## Freya

wisdomofwolves said:


> Super happy with mine!! Circle grass and native cherries
> 
> View attachment 6156


I love your map! It looks so cool!


----------



## Fourleaf Clover

Jake. said:


>



I love this  Such a nice river <3


----------



## ripley4O77

Pierate said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got two things I'd consider issues, first is ponds, I wish I could get rid of two of them. Second, villager placement, for some reason some of them chose really annoying spots that ruined some of my plans.
> 
> I've thought about resetting and I might, there isn't really anything I'd be too sad about losing.



There is a certain water percentage. My river is longer than yours thus I have two ponds less.


----------



## Nooblord

Town: Charmelo
Fruit: Pears
Don't remember how many times I reset to get it, but it wasn't as long as I thought it would be.

The red lines are a rough estimate of how my path is laid out, and the dots are where my community projects are located.
The yellow dot is the cafe, light blue dot is the Reset Center, so I won't miss it if it opens 
Used the 3DS graffiti feature to edit it, lol.

Had to make that dip at the bottom right corner of the path because 2 of my villagers decided to take a chunk out of it when they moved in. Plan on straightening it out once they move.


----------



## Tindre

Here is my town!

Name: Tadaima
Fruit: Peaches


I fell in love with the way it's really symmetric, but I started panicking today when I noticed I don't really have any good spots that tie my town together, sort of. The space in the middle is really just... there.

Thinking of buying a second game and resetting to get the perfect town but not sure if it's worth it. XD (not starting over with this one... o_o would feel bad..)
So trying to fix this first..


----------



## Gizmodo

Tindre said:


> Here is my town!
> 
> Name: Tadaima
> Fruit: Peaches
> View attachment 6405
> 
> I fell in love with the way it's really symmetric, but I started panicking today when I noticed I don't really have any good spots that tie my town together, sort of. The space in the middle is really just... there.
> 
> Thinking of buying a second game and resetting to get the perfect town but not sure if it's worth it. XD (not starting over with this one... o_o would feel bad..)
> So trying to fix this first..



I LOVE The Map


----------



## Demeter

Love my town, finally. 2 towns and countless resets later. My villagers are great, in awesome areas, I have lots of room


----------



## Tindre

Gizmodo said:


> I LOVE The Map



Thanks! 
I just wish there were some big space that I could build stuff in.. :<


----------



## Rune

My turn ^^

Here's my beloved Lilycove with immortality peaches as its fruit


----------



## Eirrinn

I might as well.
Town Name: Ramune
Native Fruit: Apples
Times needed to restart: Once


----------



## romanhdz

It saddens me to say, but I had a Corrupt Town error a couple days ago, and Forest as we know it is gone   I made a new town and I'm now on my way toward my new life!  I decided to pick a different name, and I went with 'Halcyon' which means calm, and is the name of Ellie Goulding's latest album!  I love the river layout and where I chose my house.


_Sorry about the flipped image!_


----------



## BradS

Here's my town map.  My town fruit is the Peach.


----------



## chronic

Here's Inwood




My map is perfect, I can't even find the smallest detail that I don't like.
I have a long beach, ideal river layout, triangle grass, perfect villagers.

My house is right in the middle so everything feels so close! I don't even need a 3rd bridge. I actually know EXACTLY where I'd place my final bridge (left of my house) but apparently it's too close to my house 

I love how quaint my town feels, no big open spaces, everything is nice and compact. Just how I like it


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I'll have to post my map soon...when I get my town (hopefully it will have plenty of space), I'll probably do it here.


----------



## majnin

Fruit: Oranges
Grass: Triangle


----------



## Tiramisu

Name: Moonbeam
Fruit: Apples
Grass: Triangle
Tries: Too many. I settled for this due to frustration. _3 」∠)


----------



## Flake

Asoko
Town Fruit: Oranges 

I originally liked it because there was a lot of open room to put buildings and plant orchards, but the space between the cliff and the houses has made paths a bit.....awkward. Ah well. It's working out well enough.


----------



## Bambi

Tiramisu said:


> Name: Moonbeam
> Fruit: Apples
> Grass: Triangle
> Tries: Too many. I settled for this due to frustration. _3 」∠)



I love this map!!!


----------



## Eloise

Opinions on my map?


----------



## Tiramisu

Bambi said:


> I love this map!!!



Awww, thank you. (*≧艸≦)


----------



## Rose

I'd really like opinions on this map, I am having the toughest time making a decision on whether or not to keep it.
I bought a second copy(digital this time), and I am set on having a map I think is perfect.

I really do love this one -- the river shape is extraordinarily straight, there's no stray ponds in the way, Re-Tail is a straight shoot from the docks, the town hall location is lovely, the town fruit is apples(the only one I would accept) and there is plenty of space for public work projects(the thing I care most about).
Here is the issue, though. My absolute least favorite villagers are here. Harry, Marcie, Rod, Simon, and Violet. I think they're all awful, with the exception of Violet, who is in my other town as it is.

Here's the map. I'm wondering if you guys think I should keep it, or keep resetting? I'm afraid I'll get caught in a loop if I don't settle for something soon, but I'm so tempted at the idea I could reset a few more times and get an even better one with villagers I love.





If I were to pick out flaws, the only one I can think of is that there's some tight space at the upper left I don't think I could use. However, that's such a minor flaw and I'm just so picky it's very hard to know if I'll regret not picking it later.

Any opinions would be very, very appreciated.


----------



## Aquadirt

My town is divided straight across by the river in a (-u-i  )  <---shape like that sort of.  I took the first map I got, and I'm glad I did.  I don't get picky about "the perfect town layout".  I learn to love each animal crossing town in time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rose said:


> I'd really like opinions on this map, I am having the toughest time making a decision on whether or not to keep it.
> I bought a second copy(digital this time), and I am set on having a map I think is perfect.
> 
> I really do love this one -- the river shape is extraordinarily straight, there's no stray ponds in the way, Re-Tail is a straight shoot from the docks, the town hall location is lovely, the town fruit is apples(the only one I would accept) and there is plenty of space for public work projects(the thing I care most about).
> Here is the issue, though. My absolute least favorite villagers are here. Harry, Marcie, Rod, Simon, and Violet. I think they're all awful, with the exception of Violet, who is in my other town as it is.
> 
> Here's the map. I'm wondering if you guys think I should keep it, or keep resetting? I'm afraid I'll get caught in a loop if I don't settle for something soon, but I'm so tempted at the idea I could reset a few more times and get an even better one with villagers I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to pick out flaws, the only one I can think of is that there's some tight space at the upper left I don't think I could use. However, that's such a minor flaw and I'm just so picky it's very hard to know if I'll regret not picking it later.
> 
> Any opinions would be very, very appreciated.




My first town I loved the layout of, everything was perfect except the villagers. I hardly ever play it, but villager interaction is one of the biggest things in the game for me. And you can keep that town and use the resetting new characters to control villagers trick to get 5 good villagers. - I didn't discover this until my town had 9 villagers I didn't like. So don't be too thrown by this. - I'm probably too late in responding to affect your choice there though. 

I do really like this town map though. It's weird in that it has more open space in the smallest part of the town. - normally it's all offcut routes on the smaller side. ~ like mine is. I'll post a picture of both my towns later, now I've actually done some stuff with them. xP


----------



## jun0089

Fruit: cherries... Actually my second file and both time same town fruit and same foreign fruit from Isabelle...
Grass: square
Tries: 50+

I really like that my town square is at the center of the map, as I can align fountains with the town tree since they are both 3x3, unlike bridges...


----------



## Zura

Here's my town! sorry its kinda blurry


----------



## Revan654

Fruit: Apples


----------



## Deca




----------



## Zura

Heres a new picture of my map!


----------



## LilyElizabeth

View attachment 7297

Finally after over a month of resetting and numerous attempts to settle for a town I didn't really like, I finally have a map I'm happy with! 

It has pretty much all the criteria I wanted:
- Circle grass
- Apples (I love the look of the perfect apples!)
- Green station and town hall
- River around the tree
- Vertical south-facing ramp
- Re-tail close to docks (I'm always on the island)
- Plenty of space for PWP (I would have liked a few more ponds but hey..) 
- A pathetic private beach  (I wasn't too fussed about this but it makes me laugh that it's so small!) 
- Bump in the beach
- Long beach for fishing (I don't like it when it's cut in half)
- River doesn't flow uphill

I restarted hundreds (maybe even thousands) of times so I'm so happy I can finally start enjoying the game! (even if it is a month after the release!)


----------



## MadisonCrossing

LilyElizabeth said:


> View attachment 7297
> 
> Finally after over a month of resetting and numerous attempts to settle for a town I didn't really like, I finally have a map I'm happy with!
> 
> It has pretty much all the criteria I wanted:
> - Circle grass
> - Apples (I love the look of the perfect apples!)
> - Green station and town hall
> - River around the tree
> - Vertical south-facing ramp
> - Re-tail close to docks (I'm always on the island)
> - Plenty of space for PWP (I would have liked a few more ponds but hey..)
> - A pathetic private beach  (I wasn't too fussed about this but it makes me laugh that it's so small!)
> - Bump in the beach
> - Long beach for fishing (I don't like it when it's cut in half)
> - River doesn't flow uphill
> 
> I restarted hundreds (maybe even thousands) of times so I'm so happy I can finally start enjoying the game! (even if it is a month after the release!)



I love your layout!  It's perfect for me.  I love the perfect apples but, unfortunately, ever since I got my first town I've always had cherries.   I'm either going to keep restarting until I get apples or only keep it without them if my villagers are amazing.  *Sigh...* That might take a while.
Anyway, I'm jealous of your layout.  I hope to have good luck with mine!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Welcome to Termina!
I'm not a very big fan of my map, it was the first one given to me and I just wanted to get started and I thought the map was fine so I just stuck with it. But now I feel like I don't have much room for stuff. 
Joey is the one that looks like his house is on top of mine, but he's cool so I'm okay with him being there.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The map is actually flipped because of my computer's camera but otherwise, that's my map.


----------



## milkymomonga

Here's my town map!! I love where the three houses are on the top right, but I don't like the villagers in them.. 
Big Top, Victoria and Rocket. T_T Rocket is moving out tomorrow. 
Also, my favourite neighbour, Marshall, lives next door to me!! >w<


----------



## kitanii




----------



## Bambi

kitanii said:


> View attachment 7354



Best Map. I had one very similar before I restarted to get a different face and loved it. I spent a long time trying to get it back but ended up choosing something else because I got tired of resetting.


----------



## Marmidotte

One of the middle house will disappear: Lucky is moving. But for the rest...

Oh, and funny things... the river layout is close to the Sarine's Layout in Fribourg...

Fruit: Apple
Mayor: Midori
Town: Fri♭ou♪g


----------



## Rose

I ended up keeping the map I posted earlier, and I am very happy I did.

I didn't like any of my villagers before, but I now have Julian, Vesta, Bruce, and I am expecting Pashmina tomorrow. I also like how all of their houses are in a neighborhood on the lower half, so I can reserve the upper half for PWPs. 






I'm in love with my Mayor character's house placement in the corner there! I don't have any idea where I'm putting my campsite and I'm deathly afraid of placing it somewhere poor, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## VonTreece

I love my new town's layout -3-
The plaza is perfectly placed.
Got a nice river.
Easy access to retail.
Easy access to the dock/beach.
A nice little corner for my house.
Plus cherries as a native fruit!

I was bummed that I had to restart, but I'm glad I did since I got this map!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my third bridge yesterday, so this is my current map:





The northwest part of town is the cool part of town; three of my four favorite animals live there (Aurora, Big Top, Molly). Rolf is the odd one out, he lives over by the campsite. All of the villagers I don't like live in the lower half of town.


----------



## Karmarsi

Um... uh .w.


Spoiler: Town Map






First AC game, so I think I goofed with my layout. but I can't find the heart to reset. At least, not yet. Is it a bad map? Because I'm finding it difficult to find a place to put my police station. Any suggestions? .w.


----------



## Lin

Karmarsi said:


> Um... uh .w.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Town Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7455
> 
> 
> First AC game, so I think I goofed with my layout. but I can't find the heart to reset. At least, not yet. Is it a bad map? Because I'm finding it difficult to find a place to put my police station. Any suggestions? .w.



Well I think it's a cool-looking map, but there does seem to be a bit of a lack of space. x.x


----------



## Niya

Karmarsi said:


> Um... uh .w.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Town Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7455
> 
> 
> First AC game, so I think I goofed with my layout. but I can't find the heart to reset. At least, not yet. Is it a bad map? Because I'm finding it difficult to find a place to put my police station. Any suggestions? .w.



I think you have a lovely map! I'd put the police station somewhere inbetween the campsite and the villager's house in that far left peninsula.


----------



## miniblin

Town Fruit: Pears
I'm pretty happy with this map. I like how the plaza is centered and the general position of things-- so far I don't regret where I put any of the permanent projects (I still wish they weren't permanent, though). My least favourite thing is that it's very clustered in the lower part of the map; I really don't have a lot of space to work with. Space is definitely the biggest issue... but I'm sure if I can manage to make my town look nice enough it won't matter as much. Also, pears are by far my least favourite fruit to have but I didn't think it was worth resetting over. I love the look of perfect apples... so jealous of anybody who has them.


----------



## Kiwi

X_x I need help!

I have restarted my town so many times... I can't even write the _number_because I feel so... pathetic when I see it. Seriously... I will never look at my activity log again... xD

So. My "story": I had a pretty nice map. The river I wanted, my favourite fruit... Bla. But two things kept bugging me: square grass and the cliff where you can jump into the ocean. There was too little space because of the town Plaza, which I wanted to be somewhere else as well. I couldn't build anything there and this area made my town feel so... :< I can't find the right word. It just bugged me. So... I restarted. And restarted again. Until I got an almost perfect! map - but a stupid villager lived right where I wanted to place my house. I restarted again (with very immature tears of anger and regret in my eyes). That was plain st00pid.
Now, some minutes ago, after almost two more days of resetting I found a map that is even better. I love the layout. I love the beach, the ramps, the cliff, the placement of the important buildings... I even like all of my villagers. But: square grass. Aaggh. It's driving me insane.
I used to like square grass. But now that everywhere I look people have triangle grass and circles that turn to stars in winter... I'm so soo sick of it. Even the shopping area has triangle grass. Maaan.
Should I risk everything and restart again?
Or should I try to get used to it?
And how important is the grass pattern to you personally?


----------



## Marceline

My town is Shiki and my native fruit is Apples. I'm not so fussed about my map layout.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kiwi said:


> X_x I need help!
> 
> I have restarted my town so many times... I can't even write the _number_because I feel so... pathetic when I see it. Seriously... I will never look at my activity log again... xD
> 
> So. My "story": I had a pretty nice map. The river I wanted, my favourite fruit... Bla. But two things kept bugging me: square grass and the cliff where you can jump into the ocean. There was too little space because of the town Plaza, which I wanted to be somewhere else as well. I couldn't build anything there and this area made my town feel so... :< I can't find the right word. It just bugged me. So... I restarted. And restarted again. Until I got an almost perfect! map - but a stupid villager lived right where I wanted to place my house. I restarted again (with very immature tears of anger and regret in my eyes). That was plain st00pid.
> Now, some minutes ago, after almost two more days of resetting I found a map that is even better. I love the layout. I love the beach, the ramps, the cliff, the placement of the important buildings... I even like all of my villagers. But: square grass. Aaggh. It's driving me insane.
> I used to like square grass. But now that everywhere I look people have triangle grass and circles that turn to stars in winter... I'm so soo sick of it. Even the shopping area has triangle grass. Maaan.
> Should I risk everything and restart again?
> Or should I try to get used to it?
> And how important is the grass pattern to you personally?



Don't worry, I've restarted a few times already!
Personally, grass doesn't matter to me.  It's not something I would restart over unless everything else about my town was horrible.  If I were you, I would keep my town.  Especially since you like all of your villagers and the only thing you don't like is the grass.
It's really your choice...but if I were you I'd keep it!  Over time you'll get used to it, trust me!


----------



## majnin

Kiwi said:


> X_x I need help!
> 
> I have restarted my town so many times... I can't even write the _number_because I feel so... pathetic when I see it. Seriously... I will never look at my activity log again... xD
> 
> So. My "story": I had a pretty nice map. The river I wanted, my favourite fruit... Bla. But two things kept bugging me: square grass and the cliff where you can jump into the ocean. There was too little space because of the town Plaza, which I wanted to be somewhere else as well. I couldn't build anything there and this area made my town feel so... :< I can't find the right word. It just bugged me. So... I restarted. And restarted again. Until I got an almost perfect! map - but a stupid villager lived right where I wanted to place my house. I restarted again (with very immature tears of anger and regret in my eyes). That was plain st00pid.
> Now, some minutes ago, after almost two more days of resetting I found a map that is even better. I love the layout. I love the beach, the ramps, the cliff, the placement of the important buildings... I even like all of my villagers. But: square grass. Aaggh. It's driving me insane.
> I used to like square grass. But now that everywhere I look people have triangle grass and circles that turn to stars in winter... I'm so soo sick of it. Even the shopping area has triangle grass. Maaan.
> Should I risk everything and restart again?
> Or should I try to get used to it?
> And how important is the grass pattern to you personally?



I've played AC for years and years and years. I never even noticed there were different grass types until I reached this forum. It bugs ME that you're giving up towns over GRASS. GRASS. Think about it! No one comes into your town and goes 'Ooh, square grass... *sharp intake of breath* feel sorry for you there' do they? Don't spend ages trying to find the perfect map. Find one that's alright and then work with it. Don't have the right fruit? Trade with people until you do. Not happy with the placement of the plaza? Deal with it! It's a game!

I'm sorry I got so worked up over that..


----------



## Demeter

majnin said:


> I've played AC for years and years and years. I never even noticed there were different grass types until I reached this forum. It bugs ME that you're giving up towns over GRASS. GRASS. Think about it! No one comes into your town and goes 'Ooh, square grass... *sharp intake of breath* feel sorry for you there' do they? Don't spend ages trying to find the perfect map. Find one that's alright and then work with it. Don't have the right fruit? Trade with people until you do. Not happy with the placement of the plaza? Deal with it! It's a game!
> 
> I'm sorry I got so worked up over that..



Square grass is my fave <3 I wanted it or triangle grass but I got circles  I love my map and villagers though.


----------



## StiX

This is my town map! I'm kinda sad most of my villagers decided to move to the right, but the left has some nice public work projects! Also, the house placement is making them really street-like!


----------



## Gizmodo

Kiwi said:


> X_x I need help!
> 
> I have restarted my town so many times... I can't even write the _number_because I feel so... pathetic when I see it. Seriously... I will never look at my activity log again... xD
> 
> So. My "story": I had a pretty nice map. The river I wanted, my favourite fruit... Bla. But two things kept bugging me: square grass and the cliff where you can jump into the ocean. There was too little space because of the town Plaza, which I wanted to be somewhere else as well. I couldn't build anything there and this area made my town feel so... :< I can't find the right word. It just bugged me. So... I restarted. And restarted again. Until I got an almost perfect! map - but a stupid villager lived right where I wanted to place my house. I restarted again (with very immature tears of anger and regret in my eyes). That was plain st00pid.
> Now, some minutes ago, after almost two more days of resetting I found a map that is even better. I love the layout. I love the beach, the ramps, the cliff, the placement of the important buildings... I even like all of my villagers. But: square grass. Aaggh. It's driving me insane.
> I used to like square grass. But now that everywhere I look people have triangle grass and circles that turn to stars in winter... I'm so soo sick of it. Even the shopping area has triangle grass. Maaan.
> Should I risk everything and restart again?
> Or should I try to get used to it?
> And how important is the grass pattern to you personally?



Don't Do it! it's only grass! besides, you can put patterns over the grass etc, seriously if you have found a good town layout dont ruin it, and dont get stuck in the rut of constantly resetting
I say this.. but im restarting my town for the first time on Tuesday, but im just hoping to get Vesta  good map layout massive bonus


----------



## Lin

StiX said:


> This is my town map! I'm kinda sad most of my villagers decided to move to the right, but the left has some nice public work projects! Also, the house placement is making them really street-like!



Really pretty map. ^^


----------



## Lurrdoc

StiX said:


> This is my town map! I'm kinda sad most of my villagers decided to move to the right, but the left has some nice public work projects! Also, the house placement is making them really street-like!



I'm not usually a fan of diagonal bridges, but my god that town looks set up so perfectly for it. It's beautiful.


----------



## LeadKisses

All of your town maps look better than mine. XD


----------



## Keurosi

Very interesting to see other people's maps.
This is my town map:

Grass Pattern: Triangles
Native Fruit: Apples
Train Station: Brown
My current villagers are disappointing:
Curt / Flora / Ozzie / Roald / Lily / Lopez / Bud / Agnes / Cube


----------



## Gizmodo

My new Town Map, started today :3
Really happy with it, Apples house is the one by itself


----------



## aandrekun

this is my town map, The project near the town hall is a cafe 
Town name: Aincrad
Fruit: Oranges


----------



## Gizmodo

aandrekun said:


> View attachment 7842
> this is my town map, The project near the town hall is a cafe
> Town name: Aincrad
> Fruit: Oranges



That's a really nice layout


----------



## bittermeat

map of my town Kanto

villagers are bob, nibbles, bunnie, kyle, gabi, margie, apple, zucker, and sally. im so glad i was able to finally get all the houses on the lower half of the river.


----------



## Gizmodo

bittermeat said:


> map of my town Kanto
> 
> villagers are bob, nibbles, bunnie, kyle, gabi, margie, apple, zucker, and sally. im so glad i was able to finally get all the houses on the lower half of the river.




One of the best maps i've seen. i LOVE it


----------



## Mamapeta

olivine in all of its glory!! i really like my layout personally?? though i guess im a bit biased considering its my town after all


----------



## ForgottenT

Mamapeta said:


> View attachment 7844
> 
> olivine in all of its glory!! i really like my layout personally?? though i guess im a bit biased considering its my town after all



How do you take a screenshot like that?


----------



## Mamapeta

ForgottenT said:


> How do you take a screenshot like that?



ask isabelle about demolishing a public works project, then when the map comes up on the screen you just take a picture like you would any other time


----------



## majnin

Mamapeta said:


> View attachment 7844
> 
> olivine in all of its glory!! i really like my layout personally?? though i guess im a bit biased considering its my town after all



*Town name high five* ;D It fits, cause my name's Jasmine ya'know..


----------



## ForgottenT

Mamapeta said:


> ask isabelle about demolishing a public works project, then when the map comes up on the screen you just take a picture like you would any other time



Ah, I see thanks.


----------



## StiX

Lurrdoc said:


> I'm not usually a fan of diagonal bridges, but my god that town looks set up so perfectly for it. It's beautiful.



Haha thanks, I thought this map would look better with bridges like that but it's a but annoying with paths and all!


----------



## Pachirisu

Haihappen said:


> This is not my town map (found it online) but I just wanted to post it because I think it is the perfect map... and I will resett the beginning of the game a hundred times if neccesary because I want a map like this :]
> 
> View attachment 4228
> 
> The river enters the sea in the south, r-parkers is near the boat bridge, the tree is in the middle of your town and look at that sweet spot for your house!
> I need a map similar to this one <3



I know that this is a semi old post but I just found a map on my game that is almost exactly like that.  




_My camera makes it a mirror image so it's backwards... _


----------



## Demeter

Gizmodo said:


> My new Town Map, started today :3
> Really happy with it, Apples house is the one by itself



That's a nice town map  And you got some awesome villagers.


----------



## Gizmodo

Demeter said:


> That's a nice town map  And you got some awesome villagers.



Thank you!


----------



## Alster

Here's mine


----------



## aandrekun

Gizmodo said:


> That's a really nice layout



thanks


----------



## Mintbun

I wasn't really picky about my town map as I selected one of the original 4 that was presented to me. Although, it used to bug me a lot earlier when I didn't have all my bridges. My first original bridge used to be behind the cafe, but I really disliked the position. I'm quite satisfied of how I worked around the hurdles and obstacles of such a complicated river in the way! c:

View attachment 7879


----------



## Bambi

Mintbun said:


> I wasn't really picky about my town map as I selected one of the original 4 that was presented to me. Although, it used to bug me a lot earlier when I didn't have all my bridges. My first original bridge used to be behind the cafe, but I really disliked the position. I'm quite satisfied of how I worked around the hurdles and obstacles of such a complicated river in the way! c:
> 
> View attachment 7879




That is a really unique map actually and so cool that you worked through it instead of just resetting 100 times like other people (myself included) lol


----------



## Marmidotte

Errr... I think a quick tuto on how to screenshot your map with a NORMAL 3DS / 3DS XL could be good:

- Go to your mayoral seat.
- Ask Isabelle to demolish something.
- Answer until the maps appear ON THE UPPER SCREEN.
- DO NOT TOUCH anything except L/R to screenshot
- Cancel your demolition (B?)
You now have a good screenshot of your map in your pictures!


----------



## Mintbun

Bambi said:


> That is a really unique map actually and so cool that you worked through it instead of just resetting 100 times like other people (myself included) lol



I actually didn't find out you COULD change the map selection after restarting. xD Perhaps I would have done the same thing as you all did, haha.

And thanks! I wound up securing a personal estate for one of my character's houses, haha. Private land FTW.


----------



## Lin

Mintbun said:


> I wasn't really picky about my town map as I selected one of the original 4 that was presented to me. Although, it used to bug me a lot earlier when I didn't have all my bridges. My first original bridge used to be behind the cafe, but I really disliked the position. I'm quite satisfied of how I worked around the hurdles and obstacles of such a complicated river in the way! c:
> 
> View attachment 7879



Wow you have TWO coves on your beach. xD Really lucky.


----------



## Mintbun

Lin said:


> Wow you have TWO coves on your beach. xD Really lucky.



Oh, really? I wasn't aware it was! Btw, do you mind sharing your map?


----------



## Lin

Mintbun said:


> Oh, really? I wasn't aware it was! Btw, do you mind sharing your map?



I don't mind, here:


----------



## Gizmodo

My town Map now ^^




i love it


----------



## Blackfirm

I actually really like my map, even though it look kind of cluttered in the south. Actually walking there it is a bit like the main street, but with people living there, which is neat~


----------



## Gizmodo

Blackfirm said:


> I actually really like my map, even though it look kind of cluttered in the south. Actually walking there it is a bit like the main street, but with people living there, which is neat~



Thats a good map ^^


----------



## Prisma

Be honest ;_; is my town map ugly....
 I picked it cause
1.) it has that house area where its sorta perfect like no houses to my sides and by a river ;^;... Then the bridge just crossing over to the tree cafe and retail along with villagers

Honest opinions? ;_;


----------



## Sander

Name: Pixville
Fruit: Apple
Grass: Circles
Train Station: Red

I'm really happy with it, after all. Only would've preferred other fruit, but I was so sick resetting the game


----------



## Lyla

Wolfie said:


> Be honest ;_; is my town map ugly....
> I picked it cause
> 1.) it has that house area where its sorta perfect like no houses to my sides and by a river ;^;... Then the bridge just crossing over to the tree cafe and retail along with villagers
> 
> Honest opinions? ;_; View attachment 8392


Its not ugly at all! I really like it. Looks like you have lots of room too.


----------



## Mosshead

Pretty satisfied with the placements of buildings although it would be better if my town fruit was oranges instead of peaches


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> My town Map now ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it



What does everyone think of mine, i think its simple but i love it :3


----------



## in-a-pickle

I was really happy with my town after really getting a good feel for it. I love the aspect of a long winding river creating a lot of variation so I was happy with that. The building placement could have been a little better, but it's nice how the townhall lines up with the dock and beach. 

The best part is definitely my house! Perfect for a mayor overlooking his town, separated but not totally.

I can't wait to add bridges to link the town a bit more, though.

Sorry for the blurry image! Can't do much with an iPod camera...


----------



## mooferz

Here's mine. Took an insurmountable amount of resets but it was worth it!


----------



## Jinglefruit

This my my new(ish) Alt town, Frosting.
Fruit: Perfect cherries, lemons and bananas only.
Grass: Circles.
Villagers: (left to right on bottom) Annalise, Roscoe, Cally, Celia, Cole, Clyde, Zell, Pietro, Renee and Pinky above the river.
Moved: Moose.

Citeria when restarting for this was Cherries or Peaches, a long beach and a long strip of land for house at end and preferably circle grass. Took about 15 resets. 
I love the fact it has 3 horses, I hope to get Winnie and Ed from my main town to move into this town, replacing Cally and Pinky who are the only 2 villagers I don't like in the town. And I'll reset to have them move below the river with everyone else. 
I also like all the space above the river, with the facilities spread out a bit. Once I have Cally and Pinky replaced I will remove the 8 yellow benches and mule houses from the top of town and start some extreme makeover up there. The current projects there are just to bolster the chances that villagers will move below the river. 

I'll snap a picture to show my main town tomorrow. (paid off a project so can't reach the delete project bit now. D: )


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I like rivers that meander! Most of the villagers have their houses south of the river, which is nice, I can visit them easily. I can also get to Main Street quickly, using the bridge behind my mayor's house. The PWPs in Zingzang include the geyser, fountain, well, zen garden and flower clock.  I'm hoping the hot spring and wisteria trellis will get suggested soon. I want topiaries as well but I'll have to wait until April for them to unlock. Stone paths are narrow and winding and flowers are everywhere. I love my town.


----------



## Keurosi

Sander said:


> View attachment 8394
> 
> Name: Pixville
> Fruit: Apple
> Grass: Circles
> Train Station: Red
> 
> I'm really happy with it, after all. Only would've preferred other fruit, but I was so sick resetting the game



This looks almost exactly like my map, which is posted on page 54! Nothing wrong with apples! Especially perfect apples which are the only sparkly fruits! You got circle grass which would turn into star snow (so lucky) and the nice red train station, which is my favorite color as it matches the bulletin board.


----------



## Lawlipops

Very happy with my town layout. :3

I have 2 of my dream villagers. One of them (Carmen) decided to park her house right in front of the town hall where I was going to place my fountain. Oh well 
Gayle also placed her house right in front of mine. x_x


----------



## Wondrous

-removed- :c


----------



## LeadKisses

Acreaya town map.


----------



## Gizmodo

What do you all think now i have all my villagers?


----------



## Wondrous

Gizmodo said:


> What do you all think now i have all my villagers?



I actually really like your town. Great choice on the Campsite location, too. I love where the Plaza is located, and how you have a lot of land to work with. The pond setup in the top left is unique, I like it very much. The Town Hall location is wonderful as well. What is your native fruit? I'm just curious. ^^


----------



## Gizmodo

0wls said:


> I actually really like your town. Great choice on the Campsite location, too. I love where the Plaza is located, and how you have a lot of land to work with. The pond setup in the top left is unique, I like it very much. The Town Hall location is wonderful as well. What is your native fruit? I'm just curious. ^^



Thank you 
my native fruit are Apples


----------



## Wondrous

Gizmodo said:


> Thank you
> my native fruit are Apples



Ohyeah. Apple-bros ftw \m/


----------



## ACNL

ohmygosh- if the town hall and plaze swiched places i would be super dooper jeleous.... coz you would have you would  have my absaloute perrrrrfect town!!!!! still overly jealous -_-


----------



## MistyWater

It's been quite a while since I posted my map and since then my town island has become quite crowded... As you'll see below...

*The past month or so* (Sorry for the bad quality.) 

*Now*


----------



## Brianna0403

My map! 
Town Name: Elysia
Fruit: Pears
Villagers: Jay, Cube, Curt, Melba, Bonbon


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I reset AGAIN and after 4,650 resets (according to my activity log) I still haven't found the town I want. Pretty much destroying the game by being so damn picky!


----------



## Brianna0403

I know how that is! It took me waaaay to many resets to get the town I have right now!


----------



## jakeypride

Kippla said:


> View attachment 7351
> The map is actually flipped because of my computer's camera but otherwise, that's my map.


We have the same map. :O


----------



## Kiwi

LilyElizabeth said:


> I reset AGAIN and after 4,650 resets (according to my activity log) I still haven't found the town I want. Pretty much destroying the game by being so damn picky!



Omg I love you. I thought I was the only one who restarted so many times.
3000 + resets.
Don't give up. I got the map I wanted TODAY. 11 out of 12 criterias met (no triangle grass, but heh... that's okay). And my villagers aren't too bad either (Francine <3)


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Kiwi said:


> Omg I love you. I thought I was the only one who restarted so many times.
> 3000 + resets.
> Don't give up. I got the map I wanted TODAY. 11 of 12 criterias met (no triangle grass, but heh... that's okay).



Good to know it pays off!  
I have so much criteria, only 3 of them are 'firm' though, I can be lenient on the other 6 :,) what was your criteria?


----------



## Freya

Okay it's sideways...Anyways I personally like my town ^.^ I restarted a lot before I was happy with the location of the town square!


----------



## Kiwi

LilyElizabeth said:


> Good to know it pays off!
> I have so much criteria, only 3 of them are 'firm' though, I can be lenient on the other 6 :,) what was your criteria?



A certain river layout
Beach on the right
"lake" in the top left corner
Only one pond
Retail and Town Hall in the left part of the town
Plaza in the bottom right "corner" near the cliff
Peaches (or cherries) 
Dock near the plaza
Convenient placement of the second ramp
"Straight cliffs"/no coves etc that take up space
Enough space in the bottom left corner
Blue (or red) train station
Triangle grass
Rock placement 

Uh okay even more than 12 xP but not all of them are that important.

What are you reseting for? :3


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Kiwi said:


> A certain river layout
> Beach on the right
> "lake" in the top left corner
> Only one pond
> Retail and Town Hall in the left part of the town
> Plaza in the bottom right "corner" near the cliff
> Peaches (or cherries)
> Dock near the plaza
> Convenient placement of the second ramp
> "Straight cliffs"/no coves etc that take up space
> Enough space in the bottom left corner
> Blue (or red) train station
> Triangle grass
> Rock placement
> 
> Uh okay even more than 12 xP but not all of them are that important.
> 
> What are you reseting for? :3



I think you're as picky as me :,) right now my criteria is:

- Certain river layout (there's only two I like)
- Certain ramp shape
- Beach on left
- Plaza on bottom right
- Pond in top right corner
- More than one pond
- Coves in beach
- Green/brown train station
- Yellow town hall
- Circles in grass
- Apples (or peaches) 

Those are the main ones :,)


----------



## Orange

My town map is in my sig, residents are ordered by house location (west to east). I just picked the first map I saw without really thinking about it, but I'm pretty happy with my layout.


----------



## Wish

update on mine
i think it's great besides soleils house placement next to the tree


----------



## PixieDust




----------



## Kiwi

After 3000+ resets, that's my current town. The only thing that bugs me is the southern ramp. I hate how I have to walk around that corner and... it's not that important.

There's a third bridge above the town hall now.
My 10th villager will be Croque, I convinced him to move in when he was at my campsite (right next to my mayor's house) ... he's supposed to live near that third bridge... somewhere in that corner... the police station will be in that area, too.
The second player's house is where I want to build the cafe^^


----------



## Annemalcrossing

How are ya'll getting screenshots of the map? And btw, fink, I have almost the EXACT same layout as you, it's freaky! lol


----------



## ForgottenT

Annemalcrossing said:


> How are ya'll getting screenshots of the map? And btw, fink, I have almost the EXACT same layout as you, it's freaky! lol



Go to Isabelle and say that you wanna demolish a PWP, and then just take a screenshot


----------



## Annemalcrossing

Ohhh, wow! You know everything don't you! Haha, Thanks!


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> What do you all think now i have all my villagers?



Seeing what other people think ^_^ and where i should put cafe/police


----------



## Touko

This is my layout. I took hours and hours just resetting because all I got was pond-infested towns. This one is okay and I didn't want to lose my chance in case more ponds come again.

Town: Caf?
Name: Touko
Fruit: Peach butts
Favorite villager: Biskit/Pekoe


----------



## Tobias

Kiwi

i have nearly the same map 
only the buildings are different... plaza, town hall


----------



## Kiwi

Tobias said:


> Kiwi
> 
> i have nearly the same map
> only the buildings are different... plaza, town hall



Wah, that's cool! Would you post a screenshot? I'd love to see where you put your house and other stuff ^ u ^


----------



## Zaltys

Silly me, using a camera, when I could've taken a screenshot instead.


Town: Dunraven
Mayor: Zaltys
Fruit: Pear
Villagers: Rolf, Amelia, Buck, Chevre, Merry, Zell, Alfonso, Moe

Not much free space, but it is convenient to get around...and the large beach is a plus.
I had Rolf and Chevre in my AC:WW town, the others are new to me. Most of them seem likeable enough, though I'm not a big fan of Merry or Moe.


----------



## Mayor Nook

I hate the river layout. Most of the buildings are in the middle of the land, so there 's no room for projects.


----------



## ACNL

i Want Flora! when she moves can I have her haha?


----------



## Sherry

Wow, many of the posted town maps are beautiful. ^^

Here's my town map:



I chose this map because of the nice, long beach. I don't like the house alley near the beach. 
If i had known about the resetting trick sooner, I would have resetted for different spots. 
At least the three villagers that live next to the orange house are villagers that I want to get rid off.  ^^ 
Another thing I don't like is the lack of space. (Damn long river xD) 
I'm still looking for a good police station spot.  Maybe next to the train station.


----------



## ForgottenT

Sherry said:


> Wow, many of the posted town maps are beautiful. ^^
> 
> Here's my town map:
> View attachment 10012
> 
> I chose this map because of the nice, long beach. *I don't like the house alley near the beach. *
> If i had known about the resetting trick sooner, I would have resetted for different spots.
> At least the three villagers that live next to the orange house are villagers that I want to get rid off.  ^^
> Another thing I don't like is the lack of space. (Damn long river xD)
> I'm still looking for a good police station spot.  Maybe next to the train station.



Wut?!? I wish my villagers houses was placed like that, you?re lucky, you have more space for PWP and stuff.


----------



## Chris

It took me a couple of days, but I finally got (something close to) the map I wanted for Konohana. <3 The river isn't quite the shape I wanted, but it's almost there so I decided it was time to stop resetting and actually start playing.


----------



## Pixlplume

Here's Pacaland's map!

Out of the three maps presented at the beginning of the game, this was the one I liked the best. After adding the bridges, I like the flow of the town.


----------



## Mao

http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png I think my town is 4D. I can't be bother to actually take a picture because blah. I really want to reset because of the river and the houses. :C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> It took me a couple of days, but I finally got (something close to) the map I wanted for Konohana. <3 The river isn't quite the shape I wanted, but it's almost there so I decided it was time to stop resetting and actually start playing.



How did you only get 5 houses?!?!


----------



## princelio

^I'm guessing that they took a pic of their town at the very beginning, so there aren't any villagers besides the starting ones.

I love some of these maps...Sherry the way your villagers are lined up is really impressive, and Etinceru I just really like that layout!

I just kind of took the first one lol

There used to be more animals on the bottom section but now it's just Marshal, poor dude. Obviously you can't see from this pic but I have a really big path running through some of my town, I should slim it down some so I can do more PWPs...


----------



## Chris

Hazelx said:


> How did you only get 5 houses?!?!



I only just started playing this town. You only have five villagers on your very first day.


----------



## Mao

Tina said:


> I only just started playing this town. You only have five villagers on your very first day.



Oh right.... I never paid much attension from when I started playing- I don't even know who my starting 5 were. I was so desperate just to pay off my loans and what not


----------



## Cobby

I've finally finished a big project and can take a screenshot of my town's map!

*Main Town: *Keizaal *Favorite Villager: *Static!!! *Native Fruit: *Apples



I went for this map because its perfect! It has a nice long beach (with a smaller private one which only I can access), a secluded spot to build my house, lots of open space and an idyllic spot for my caf? (which I only just able to fit in)!​


----------



## mac6288

my town looks like  5E on the far left chart in the bottom row.  if i wasnt at work right now (hehe) i would post a screen shot

Town name: Mobius
Mayor: Matt
Fruit: Orange
Villagers: Wendy, Friga, O'Hare, Jay, Pashmina, Benedict, Colton, Sally. 
currently looking for: Benjamin, Rosie.


----------



## Divergent

Cobby said:


> I've finally finished a big project and can take a screenshot of my town's map!
> 
> *Main Town: *Keizaal *Favorite Villager: *Static!!! *Native Fruit: *Apples
> 
> View attachment 10189
> 
> I went for this map because its perfect! It has a nice long beach (with a smaller private one which only I can access), a secluded spot to build my house, lots of open space and an idyllic spot for my caf? (which I only just able to fit in)!​



Wow I love your map!!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Cobby said:


> I've finally finished a big project and can take a screenshot of my town's map!
> 
> *Main Town: *Keizaal *Favorite Villager: *Static!!! *Native Fruit: *Apples
> 
> View attachment 10189
> 
> I went for this map because its perfect! It has a nice long beach (with a smaller private one which only I can access), a secluded spot to build my house, lots of open space and an idyllic spot for my caf? (which I only just able to fit in)!​



Personally I think it would have been cool if you had put your house at the other side of the river, next to the left cliff.
Then you would be able to come out your house and jump off the cliff, for easy access to that private bit of beach.


----------



## Cobby

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Personally I think it would have been cool if you had put your house at the other side of the river, next to the left cliff.
> Then you would be able to come out your house and jump off the cliff, for easy access to that private bit of beach.



I... didn't know about cliff diving... until my sister came running into my room and shoved her 3DS into my face and said "I bet you didn't know about this" and she jumped off her cliff and left victorious when i grudgingly said no...


----------



## idiotcurl

Here's a picture of Archwood, taken last night:






My villagers are Naomi, Caroline, Genji, Renee, Henry, Bangle, Eloise, and Tia. Currently, I'm waiting for Eloise to move out so I can build a little garden in front of the town hall.


----------



## Demeter

Haven't posted my town map in a while  Here is Dargon!


My villagers include: Hopper, Skye, Fucshia, Bianca, Rodney, Prince, Mathilda, Bud, Chester, and Wolfgang


----------



## Roselia

villagers: fauna, zell, penelope, shari, blanche, skye, rudy, jeremiah & rory

rory moved in the middle of one of my pathways under retail ><


----------



## Demeter

Roselia said:


> villagers: fauna, zell, penelope, shari, blanche, skye, rudy, jeremiah & rory
> 
> rory moved in the middle of one of my pathways under retail ><



I love your map O.O Wish I could have got that on my many resets


----------



## deardeer

Roselia said:


> villagers: fauna, zell, penelope, shari, blanche, skye, rudy, jeremiah & rory
> 
> rory moved in the middle of one of my pathways under retail ><



your town map looks super nice! i love how you've got a slight community area going on in the top left your placement of the police station near the large pond and slope to the beach n_n

sorry to hear about rory and his destructive ways haha


----------



## Roselia

Demeter said:


> I love your map O.O Wish I could have got that on my many resets


thank you xD, i restarted my original town because my map layout really bugged me.
after a few resets i was finally happy with a layout haha ; v ;



deardeer said:


> your town map looks super nice! i love how you've got a slight community area going on in the top left your placement of the police station near the large pond and slope to the beach n_n
> 
> sorry to hear about rory and his destructive ways haha


thank you!
haha, i'm mad with rory but i have him on reserve and he'll be going to a good home as soon as he pings me to move out xD


----------



## Farobi

im gonna edit and post my horrid map i chose later.


----------



## Zanessa

​
So let's talk about this map.

The house in between the yellow and blue is Jay's. Southwest of the yellow house, is Phoebe's. (Kinda) next to Phoebe's is Tipper's and above Tipper's and southeast of Jay's is Eugene. The person living alone by the town hall is Maple. The house next to the bridges (one is soon to be demolished) is Wolfgang's. On the other side of the river, the houses in between the blue ones (left to right) is Peanut, Truffles, and Walker. Above the blue house by the entrance to the beach is Dizzy's.


----------



## Divergent

ZanessaGaily said:


> View attachment 10530​
> So let's talk about this map.
> 
> The house in between the yellow and blue is Jay's. Southwest of the yellow house, is Phoebe's. (Kinda) next to Phoebe's is Tipper's and above Tipper's and southeast of Jay's is Eugene. The person living alone by the town hall is Maple. The house next to the bridges (one is soon to be demolished) is Wolfgang's. On the other side of the river, the houses in between the blue ones (left to right) is Peanut, Truffles, and Walker. Above the blue house by the entrance to the beach is Dizzy's.



Wolfgang, Jay and Maple are all so cute. The others aren't my cuppa tea but they have good overall house placements! Good map although there doesn't look like a lot of room for public works projects?


----------



## Zanessa

Divergent said:


> Wolfgang, Jay and Maple are all so cute. The others aren't my cuppa tea but they have good overall house placements! Good map although there doesn't look like a lot of room for public works projects?



No, there really isn't. 
Once Walker moves out, I'm going to put the lighthouse right where he moved. Also, after he and Wolfgang moves out, there will be more space to do PWPs. I'll remove the blue house right by mine (because she was made to do the trick to move them out) and then I'll redo my paths so I have even more space. I'm really just looking for a placement for my perfect cherry orchard. So far, I have about 16 trees.


----------



## Kiwi

My current town called ☆Magica☆

I resetted over 3500 times since day 1 ._. I just couldn't settle with any town I got.
It made me slowly lose interest in the game and I eventually took a break from the game altogether two weeks ago.
Then, one evening I started up the game... not to play but because I needed the first dialog with Isabelle for a comic strip I was working on... and Rover showed me this map o.o and I liked it.
And I liked my villagers... so huh... that's the story xD
This town feels good because I didn't reset for it... it just popped up... like my first gamecube & wild world towns o u o
I'm contemplating getting a second copy though... (if only I had enough money uggh)

Things that I love about this map are...
- triangle grass (woot)
- perfect apples (so pretty and gosh they look delicious)
- enough space for pwps south of the plaza
- house near the docks
- large, empty (apart from Willow's house of course... and Rizzo's, but he's moving out anyway) area in the middle of the map (soo gonna turn that into a forest)
- pond is near the plaza (always reminds me of my gamecube town *dreams*)
- I was able build the bridges where I wanted them to be ;w;
- Lolly chose the perfect spot for her house... she's the one living in the top left corner... so. perfect. I love you Lolly. I'm going to build a bridge there as well

Things I'd change...
- I don't really like that "cove" on my beach... just takes up space... but heh I'll use it for hybrids I guess
- the little pond next to the town hall... is so unnecessary

All in all it's an amazing map in my opinion. You'd think there's not enough space for pwps but... believe me, there is. I have so many ideas for this town ^w^


----------



## Gizmodo

^Will you be sticking to this town :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Azalea Map Update ^^





Deciding where to build police station hm


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Gizmodo said:


> ^Will you be sticking to this town :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Azalea Map Update ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deciding where to build police station hm



The large cliff bump in the south end of your town is a good spot for the police station.  Or maybe that area northeast of your Cafe/southeast of your town hall?


----------



## Chris

I restarted Konohana.  




I built my house to the left of the bridge.  I'll be building a second in the top-right and a third in the top-left.


----------



## Gizmodo

MarineStorm said:


> The large cliff bump in the south end of your town is a good spot for the police station.  Or maybe that area northeast of your Cafe/southeast of your town hall?



Hm the large bump is where my lighthouse is :/


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Gizmodo said:


> Hm the large bump is where my lighthouse is :/



Oh, well that wouldn't work then. XD I can't think of any others I would prefer other than my second suggestion, so it's up to you.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Apologies for the horrible image quality, I don't have a digital camera or smartphone. 






What I like: 
--Town hall and event plaza close together in their own little corner, I'll probably put the police station around there too
--One pond
--River that isn't super windy
--No split beach
--Private beach for hybrid growing (it'd be nice if it were a bit larger, but can't have everything)
--Beach ramps that aren't really close to each other
--Lake is not right next to the waterfall leading to the ocean
--Apples as native fruit (pretty fitting considering where I live)
--Circle grass

What I don't like as much
--Re-Tail being so far from the dock (but I can work with it)
--East-facing beach
--East-facing waterfall (I like south-facing ones) 
--How two of my villagers have placed their homes towards the middle of a section of land.
--I'd like the southern beach ramp to be horizontal not vertical, but that's starting to split hairs lol


----------



## Jinglefruit

Here's an update of my main town, Citadel. 



Villagers; 
Diana (top right)
Marshal (behind re-tail)
Papi (in corner right of Marshal)
Zell (directly infront of Mayors house)
Muffy (to left of Zell)
Bruce (bottom right corner)
Fauna (bottom middle by ramp)
Ed (by bridge infront of Campsite)
Winnie (left of Re-tail)
Sly (infront of Winnie) ~ moving on 26th. 

Moved out: Mathilda, Broccolo, Sally, Agent S.

Triangle grass and apples, Now wall to wall flowers pretty much and all the red fruit trees. :3 

And this is a map with how my bushes currently are drawn on, and my villager plans; 


Once Sly leaves I'm hopng to get either Julian (on the left of town, between ponds) or Flora (next to Fauna) Then for Winnie or Ed to leave to get the other. Last villager I want is Erik or Beau, but I don't know where I'd want them to live yet. Not sure where I'm going with bushes either atm. I was going to line my paths, but I've realised that's not very practical.


----------



## Kiwi

Jinglefruit said:


> Here's an update of my main town, Citadel.
> 
> View attachment 10927
> 
> Villagers;
> Diana (top right)
> Marshal (behind re-tail)
> Papi (in corner right of Marshal)
> Zell (directly infront of Mayors house)
> Muffy (to left of Zell)
> Bruce (bottom right corner)
> Fauna (bottom middle by ramp)
> Ed (by bridge infront of Campsite)
> Winnie (left of Re-tail)
> Sly (infront of Winnie) ~ moving on 26th.
> 
> Moved out: Mathilda, Broccolo, Sally, Agent S.
> 
> Triangle grass and apples, Now wall to wall flowers pretty much and all the red fruit trees. :3
> 
> And this is a map with how my bushes currently are drawn on, and my villager plans;
> View attachment 10928
> 
> Once Sly leaves I'm hopng to get either Julian (on the left of town, between ponds) or Flora (next to Fauna) Then for Winnie or Ed to leave to get the other. Last villager I want is Erik or Beau, but I don't know where I'd want them to live yet. Not sure where I'm going with bushes either atm. I was going to line my paths, but I've realised that's not very practical.



Woah, I love that wide open area ... so much space!
Gotta dream visit your town soon... If only I had enough money for the dream suite xD Oh well *poor*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kiwi said:


> Woah, I love that wide open area ... so much space!
> Gotta dream visit your town soon... If only I had enough money for the dream suite xD Oh well *poor*



I know, I'm not really sure what to do with it yet. It currently holds a few PWP and the worlds biggest rose garden. xP ~ Slowly collecting more roses to build a rainbow or something there. And considered writing JINGLEFRUIT in flowers across it when I realised it'd fit. xD
Very glad only Sally had the thought of having a house in the middle of that. ~ even resetting for villagers and placements I only once had Fauna try to move a little north of where she is.


----------



## marylu




----------



## satix

I really love where all my villagers are placed. It makes running errands for them so convenient!


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Excuse the terrible quality photo. Here's my town map and I absolutely HATE it. If I wasn't so close to 100% badge and catalogue completion, I would reset.


----------



## Aquadirt

This is home, sweet home.  Mellovia.  I love the way it turned out and I took the first map they gave me.  I don't feel a need to get picky and reset.  I really dig my center area between the three riversides.  I've filled it with flowers and put bushes outlining it.  Its become a sort of park.  My top left aread is the camper area, I've limited my bamboo to up there.  South of the river is where all my fruit trees are, on the same side of the river as my Mayor's house (yellow one).
I much prefer turnip selling over island fish, so I love my Retail being right next to the Train Station.  I'm just glad to HAVE the police station and am just fine with it being where it is, though now I'd PREFER it be out of the way more.  My Cafe is close to the train station and I like that.  I need to put down new patterns but it took so long the first time...  I will probably just mess with that when my catalog is done.  I tend to throw everything on the ground.  My Reset Center is out of the way up there along with the camper area.


----------



## Midgetsc

Top half will probably be my Perfect Fruit orchard, since I think I could make paths really nice up there with the Perfect Fruit trees.

Not sure where my cafe will be, or my police station. Since I haven't got the Museum upper floor yet, I don't have to worry about the cafe, and I can't for the life of me figure out which villager can suggest the police station PWP.

Bottom half will hopefully be the neighborhood area, since most of the top villagers are people I plan to move out.


----------



## moonbunny

View attachment 12853


----------



## JamesACNL

At the moment I'm deciding where to put the police station, I'm thinking SW of the Train Station.

Caroline (lives just behind my house and Town Hall) is moving out so I can make that area into a nice little garden. Then hopefully Fauna will be next to go (moved in on top of the campsite >_<)


----------



## Soujouki

*What I like*

Having my house on its own little ledge.
Having all of my important buildings right next to each other, with a bonus lake in the middle.
Having my plaza in an area that's not smack in the middle of town but still convenient to get to.
Having a long stretch of vertical beach. (I can catch beetles there in the summer if I don't feel like going to the island.
Having my campground on its own little isolated peninsula.

*What I don't like*

Carmen (Northmost house) is right where I want to put my lighthouse.
The bends in the river make an awkward gap on the eastern side.
The fact that Carmen, Curt, Keaton, and Cobb live in that awkward little line on the coast. They make the northern half crowded while the southern half is almost vacant.


----------



## Lurrdoc

JamesACNL said:


> At the moment I'm deciding where to put the police station, I'm thinking SW of the Train Station.
> 
> Caroline (lives just behind my house and Town Hall) is moving out so I can make that area into a nice little garden. Then hopefully Fauna will be next to go (moved in on top of the campsite >_<)



I really like your town map!


----------



## TheResult

Argyle Town!






That huge peninsula in the middle of the map is my Orchard, and has all my trees. Now that I have my Golden Watering Can, though, the Orchard is going to be cut down very soon to make room for more PWPs.


----------



## Soujouki

JamesACNL said:


> At the moment I'm deciding where to put the police station, I'm thinking SW of the Train Station.
> 
> Caroline (lives just behind my house and Town Hall) is moving out so I can make that area into a nice little garden. Then hopefully Fauna will be next to go (moved in on top of the campsite >_<)



Wait what? Wow, that's _really close._ That has to be awkward.


----------



## Cascade

satix said:


> I really love where all my villagers are placed. It makes running errands for them so convenient!



I really like ur town map :3 especially the place on ur villagers and I like the size of the river too.


----------



## Touko

I'm really happy with my new town ~ It met my expectations except for how re-tail is really close to the town plaza but I can live with that since it's close to the docks.

*Town*
Tiramisu

*Villagers*
Julian
Mira
Molly
Flora
Diva
Hamlet
Graham
Hopper
Poppy
Pinky

*Native Fruit*
Oranges

Poppy put her house in front of mine...
Pinky has hers too close to re-tail...
I hate Diva...
Graham moved in between camp and town hall...

D:


----------



## Kaitou Kid

My map: 





I totally love it. This perfect map for me. It is spacious.  
I dont mind retail being to far from the docks because i barely go to the island for bug catching


----------



## Carina

I restarted many times until I got this map, because I have a lot of criteria for my perfect town:

- long river
- the river pond mustn't be in a curve of the river
- no house where I wanted to place my house
- as many holding ponds as possible
- no houses where I wanted to build the caf?
- town plaza not in front of the train line
- horizontal waterfall
- no circle grass

Finally I found my perfect town <3 I LOVE it!


----------



## Suicune

Stupid me didn't know that you had different town options to choose from so I got stuck with this one and haven't had the heart the restart the game for another one. I kinda like it though.

What I like: 
-long private beach for hybrids
-plaza near the Train Station
-beach bridges are at opposite ends of the beach
-river isn't too curvy

What I don't like:
-I would've preferred the Town Hall to be north of the plaza 
-a vertical river would've been nice 
-one too many ponds


----------



## Theatricalis

The town of Skyvale.  I really like my town's layout. I absolutely love having that whole little corner of the map all to myself! xD


----------



## Wondrous

*Magenta*

I'm so happy, I finally found my dream town. ♥ 
It has everything I was looking for:

Peaches
Specific River Layout
Dip at Top Right to Build My House On
Teardrop Pond
Triangle Grass

Neighbors are:
Rasher (Top left of Re-tail)
Sparro (Right of Rasher)
Caroline (Right of Sparro)
Wendy (In front of Town Hall)
Alfonso (To the right of Wendy) 

I would have originally preferred the Plaza to be to the left of the ramp on the east, and for there not to be a pond at the entrance of the train station, but.. After I walked around for a bit, I much prefer the location the Plaza is now, below Re-tail. It allows more PWP space in the desirable location of next to the beach. I'd rather build PWP's next to the beach than in front of the Re-tail, so having the Plaza there is much more manageable, and I quite like it. As for the pond by the train station, it's growing on me. It makes that chunk of land at the entrance feel even more so like an island, and I'm really diggin' it.

I absolutely adore my town. 

Sorry the pictures so small and of horrid quality. Used my Ipod.


----------



## radical6

View attachment 11449
its okay


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wondrous said:


> http://s18.postimg.org/jbir6snm1/026.jpg
> *Magenta*
> 
> I'm so happy, I finally found my dream town. ♥
> It has everything I was looking for:
> 
> I would have originally preferred the Plaza to be to the left of the ramp on the east, and for there not to be a pond at the entrance of the train station, but.. After I walked around for a bit, I much prefer the location the Plaza is now, below Re-tail. It allows more PWP space in the desirable location of next to the beach. I'd rather build PWP's next to the beach than in front of the Re-tail, so having the Plaza there is much more manageable, and I quite like it. As for the pond by the train station, it's growing on me. It makes that chunk of land at the entrance feel even more so like an island, and I'm really diggin' it.



I'm guessing that's taken you a lot of resets, and that they paid off. 
I love your town, it is really similar to mine (infact about half your town is almost exactly the same! My plaza is above river though, which runs straight from lake to beach instead of back up, and town hall is an acre to East.), I was a bit looser with my rules for my perfect town, but I would have also picked yours in a heartbeat. Also Sparro! <3


----------



## Jordandelion

Arcadia at its completion! My perfect town that took hundreds of resets to get. ;-;

I love the...
- Circle grass
- Native cherries
- Big private beach in front of house
- Southern waterfall
- Retail near dock
- Town hall at the top
- Plaza near town hall
- More than one pond, no pond in front of train station, cute peanut-shaped pond
- Eastern beach
- Most rocks aren't in disruptive places
- Villager house placements, found creative ways to overcome the ones that look "in the way"

I have no negatives, it's the town I've always wanted, and it's perfection! (At least to me~)


----------



## Zeiro

This is my town. It's OK I guess.


----------



## soshii

Mine is in my sig. I honestly just chose it randomly, but I chose really well in my opinion. I only have one pond and it's a decent size, and my beach is connected all the way around. My tree/town plaza is also centered perfectly in my town, so it's more meaningful.


----------



## Miggi

Here is my new town! I LOVE it! 
The one house next under the town hall, Kens house, was a mistake.. I forgot to use the reset trick and so he moved to the most awful place ever. I don't like the house placement at all, but I don't care for it, because I love my map.  Peaches, triangle grass, west beach, central town tree, Tangy & Rudy & Drago,.. I'll never reset again!


----------



## CHR:)S

What's the fuss about the beach being on the left side? I think it looks better on the right side to be honest


----------



## Wondrous

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm guessing that's taken you a lot of resets, and that they paid off.
> I love your town, it is really similar to mine (infact about half your town is almost exactly the same! My plaza is above river though, which runs straight from lake to beach instead of back up, and town hall is an acre to East.), I was a bit looser with my rules for my perfect town, but I would have also picked yours in a heartbeat. Also Sparro! <3



Yes. Hundreds. Possibly 1,000+. Ughh. So worth it though. 
And awe, thank you, haha. That's cool that we have similar layouts! And ohyus. Sparro is sooo amazing. ♥ Alfonso is my favorite at the moment, though, hehe.


----------



## Miggi

CHR:)S said:


> What's the fuss about the beach being on the left side? I think it looks better on the right side to be honest


I had the beach on the right side in my old town, I prefer the left side. It's something different, I love the look of the main street, the sunset..


----------



## jPottie

This is like the 5th incarnation of Vesper. I've been playing since July and I've restarted so many towns, this is my most recent (as of Aug 20th) and hopefully *permanent* town.

What I like:
- Plaza off to the side & out of the way
- Town hall right beside it
- Nice private spot for my house, with my own private lake! (thought that was awesome )
- Retail near the docks
- Nice little suburb area for my villagers
- Peaches as fruit 
- Nice river that doesn't take up much space

Dislikes
- Square grass (but idc that much, it's not that bad)
- I dislike about 7/10 villagers @_@ But they can move & I can do the reset trick
- That narrow strip on the right will prove a bit difficult to utilize but I'm thinking of making it a forest

Overall I'm really liking the map, just perturbed by the horrible residents & lack of good PWP suggested, but this will improve in time. I'm thinking of putting the Caf? near the bottom left & the police station sort of above it, and the campsite somewhere along that narrow strip (possibly at the end once Tiffany moves, but that may be the lighthouse location).

Also I'm hoping this map will have enough room for PWP projects. I feel as if it has a pretty large area, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Coolio15

I've been in this town for a while but this is the most recent version of my town.
My Villagers:
Blanche
Chester
Hamphrey
Henry
Shari
Cherry
Flip
Soleil
Molly
Chadder


----------



## CHR:)S

Miggi said:


> I had the beach on the right side in my old town, I prefer the left side. It's something different, I love the look of the main street, the sunset..



...


----------



## TurnipMan

This is my town. It only took one reset to get it.

*Things I like:*
The peninsula in the south where my house is, literally the perfect house location for me.
Large space in the north gives me lots of space for PWPs.
Re-Tail right near the dock.
Town tree and town hall near each other.
The long beach in the east.
Awesome blue town hall.

*Things I don't like:*
The ugly brown train station.
No thick areas of beach.
Not enough vertical river.


----------



## Kurisu1701

That's Exire! First map I got on start up, and loved it! I love the location of my house, and the only thing I would change is a location of one rock in the bottom right. XD


----------



## Carina

*I restarted - AGAIN!*

I thought I was happy with my town layout, but then I wanted to have the same one with the beach on the left side. I think it's cooler to have the beach on the left side, also because I think it's rarer than the same layout mirrored with the beach on the right side.

Old map




New map


I don't regret the restart. It's the best map I have ever had. And I have triangle grass, just like I wanted  (the old one had square grass)


----------



## Saria Xiao

My town is in my signature. I was really lucky and didn't have to reset a lot. I've had this map since the game first came out and it has really grown on me. 


Likes:
- Plaza off to the side and at the top of the map
- Town hall sort of to the right of the plaza
- Only one lake and its right near Retail 
- Retail near the top and next to the plaza
- A beautiful river that is easy to fish from
- Circle grass
- Got Skye as my first villager to move in

Dislikes
- I dislike about half of my villagers right now but they will eventually move 
- I ended up with a brown train station but hopefully I'll have that fixed later
- I got apples as a native fruit... again... thankfully I plant other fruit trees


----------



## GOAT

Town name: G.O.A.T
Favorite villager: All of themmmm!!!
Native fruit: Pear

What I like: Basically everything. It's very spacious right now, ebcause I haven't found the time to pick where I want PWPs. and I love how my villagers are (kind of) neatly lined up along the southern part of town. and I have a long path in front of my house.
What I dislike: Lopez moved in front of Rosie, but I decided to let him live there. So now there's an awkward path between his house and Beau's house.


----------



## kite

I like the general layout of my town. ^^

Likes:
- the placement of the river
- where the bridges are (now the villagers walk all over the place)
- the amount of space available in the middle of town

Dislikes:
- where town hall is
- I wish the houses on the top right were pushed backwards than close to the river

I haven't quite decided what I'll put in front of town hall (it's mostly full of trees in the meantime). I also can't decide what I'll put in the top-left area of my map either (I just recently cleared it of trees).


----------



## Stacie

Here's my town, "My Pants".
"Welcome to my pants!"  Ahaha... yeah.



Pango has to go guys.  Her house is the one that is one space down from that row of homes in the south-east.  It's driving me crazy! 

But anyways.
Cherries are my native fruit and I have triangle grass.  This towns been with me since June 9th, no resets.


----------



## kurisu

Pardon the awful quality!






As it is right now... I'm aiming to put my last two villagers along the beach with the rest of 'em haha. Marshal slipped by my resetting so he landed next to Re-Tail but it was a nice empty spot anyway, and the two crowded next to city hall moved in before I even knew how to do the reset trick. That riverbend will eventually have a park in it, and I have a nice big orchard behind my house. It's pretty nice!! Much better than my old town.


----------



## Sherry

That's the town map of my digital copy which is now my main town because I deleted the town on my cartridge. 

(Please ignore the house above the police station)

I like:
- The amount of space (I didn't even know what to do with it at first xD)
- House placements (except the one below the townhall, I want to place my caf? there. Luckily it's the house of a villager I want to get rid of.)
- Only two ponds 
- Town fruit (Cherry)

I dislike:
- Placement of the townhall
- Some placements of rocks (though I already worked around that)

I love my town map and I'm happy that I got it after a few resetts. ^^

You can see the map of my deleted town here. I deleted it because there was no space for paths and PWPs.  The pond below the bridge was annoying as well. I kinda envy people who can work around such narrow space. xD Though I'm a bit sad that I don't have Lobo, Lily, Blanche and Kyle anymore. 
I already got a map I like which I'll post someday.


----------



## Ponyu

Wow Sherry, your town map looks very much like mine (also my 2nd town, digital copy). Main difference is that Re-Tail, Town plaza and Town hall positions are switched clockwise :> I even have cherries as my native fruit. You wouldn't happen to have circle grass, too? 


(Can't post a 3DS screenshot right now because I don't have my SC card reader, so cell phone pic it is.)

We even have similar beach access ramps. I just wish I had cared for house placements in that town, some of them are in quite awkward spots now. Also the three weird ponds, but oh well.


----------



## MagicalCat590

This my town of Unknown. It was the second map Rover showed me, but the second bridge by the blue house (my husband's house) just got put in today. 
The little pond right outside the train station is a bit annoying, but I'm thinking about putting in some benches or maybe a bus stop there to make it look nice.


----------



## spamurai

*Mt. Echo and Mistwood:*


----------



## carrah

Sorry for the poor quality.  Isn't it sweet how I have two villagers basically living in the river? Overall though I really like my map. I didn't even have to reset for that long to get it. It's worked very well so far!


----------



## Wish

spamurai said:


> *Mt. Echo and Mistwood:*



oh wow that's rad!


----------



## Nymph

jPottie said:


> View attachment 11592
> 
> This is like the 5th incarnation of Vesper. I've been playing since July and I've restarted so many towns, this is my most recent (as of Aug 20th) and hopefully *permanent* town.
> 
> What I like:
> - Plaza off to the side & out of the way
> - Town hall right beside it
> - Nice private spot for my house, with my own private lake! (thought that was awesome )
> - Retail near the docks
> - Nice little suburb area for my villagers
> - Peaches as fruit
> - Nice river that doesn't take up much space
> 
> Dislikes
> - Square grass (but idc that much, it's not that bad)
> - I dislike about 7/10 villagers @_@ But they can move & I can do the reset trick
> - That narrow strip on the right will prove a bit difficult to utilize but I'm thinking of making it a forest
> 
> Overall I'm really liking the map, just perturbed by the horrible residents & lack of good PWP suggested, but this will improve in time. I'm thinking of putting the Caf? near the bottom left & the police station sort of above it, and the campsite somewhere along that narrow strip (possibly at the end once Tiffany moves, but that may be the lighthouse location).
> 
> Also I'm hoping this map will have enough room for PWP projects. I feel as if it has a pretty large area, but I guess only time will tell.



Oh wow! How did you get your villagers to stay in one part of the map? Tell me your secrets! D:


----------



## gnoixaim

spamurai said:


> *Mt. Echo and Mistwood:*



Holy crap, how long did it take you to get this ?


----------



## Kiwi

Kiwi said:


> View attachment 10920
> 
> My current town called ☆Magica☆
> (...)



This is how Magica turned out so far...



and I'm still poor...

Okay, it doesn't really look any different xD but that's because you can't see the pwps on the map...

The house on the "peninsula"/in the middle belongs to Colton, who's moving out soon. I'm going to turn that huge (100 % undeveloped) area into something cool. I don't have any ideas yet though xD
I still have much left to do in this town and I'm so very happy that there's still so much space


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Deleted


----------



## deardeer

LilyElizabeth said:


> My town. I love the little bubble of land where my house is, it gives me my own private space!
> 
> View attachment 15134



I love those kind of maps where the land curves inwards on the side of the beach!  (To form the 'L' shape)

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> *Mt. Echo and Mistwood:*



Was it your intention for the two maps to join up? It looks so awesome ah


----------



## Pimmy

My map of Hot Mess!

Likes:
- My nice villager neighborhood I have going!
- Town Hall and the square in the upper left
- Big area under station for garden
- The entire area behind and the the left of my house is my personal hedge maze
- All that space in the lower right for me to organize and reorganize
- Lower pond is great for a bamboo garden
- Apparently circle grass is good???

Dislike:
- Still not sure what to do with the upper right area
- Kiki moved really close, but at the same time, we're great neighbors!
- Kinda wish my house had more of a front yard but oh well
- My paths kinda cut up the lower right into much smaller bits, but I'm working on ideas.
- Not much room on the left to do stuff with, and I don't want to move out Fuchsia just yet...


----------



## carrah

My alt town map, which took me about 6 hours of resetting to get.  It's basically everything I wanted: primarily vertical river with most of the land mass on one side of the map. No massive private beach (I know a lot of people love private beaches, but I really don't). Only 1-2 ponds. And most importantly, LOTS of room for PWPs. I'm putting all the villagers into two "neighborhoods" via plot reset, leaving most of the map open for whatever I want to do to it. ... except for Snake, whose house is the one to the left of town hall, and who appeared when I failed at reset trick. But he should be moving out soon, given that I talked to him once when he was in boxes and have been completely ignoring him since, which allegedly triggers a move-out fairly fast.


----------



## Pimmy

carrah said:


> My alt town map, which took me about 6 hours of resetting to get.  It's basically everything I wanted: primarily vertical river with most of the land mass on one side of the map. No massive private beach (I know a lot of people love private beaches, but I really don't). Only 1-2 ponds. And most importantly, LOTS of room for PWPs. I'm putting all the villagers into two "neighborhoods" via plot reset, leaving most of the map open for whatever I want to do to it. ... except for Snake, whose house is the one to the left of town hall, and who appeared when I failed at reset trick. But he should be moving out soon, given that I talked to him once when he was in boxes and have been completely ignoring him since, which allegedly triggers a move-out fairly fast.



Nice map! the direct route from the station to the town square (once snake is gone) makes me think it'd be awesome for a vertical, 3-tile-wide path! (I want one, but still am thinking about a good place to put it....)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ElizaCat90 said:


> View attachment 13844
> 
> This my town of Unknown. It was the second map Rover showed me, but the second bridge by the blue house (my husband's house) just got put in today.
> The little pond right outside the train station is a bit annoying, *but I'm thinking about putting in some benches* or maybe a bus stop there to make it look nice.


That's a good idea. Just imagine how exhausted people/animals from far off regions would be after the long train ride. 

And it's cool how five of your villagers are clustered in the same area.


----------



## beffa

ONLY Town: Eldin
Mayor: Bethany
Fruit: Cherries
Favorite Villager: Kid Cat



Likes 
- My native fruit
- The small 'private beach'
- Placement of the Plaza, Re-Tail and Town Hall

Dislikes 
- Placement of Campsite, Caf? and Police station
- Large grass area in the bottom left corner
- Amount of ponds
- Majority of villager house placements
- My own house placement
- River shape

I pretty much hate my town layout. Not going to reset though.


----------



## MayorOfSunnyCal

Town Map of SunnyCal. 

Likes: 
- Town Plaza is isolated and is centered perfectly!
- Round grass
- Re-Tail & Town Hall placement is right by the Station.
- Campsite is set up nicely near the waterfall.
- My house is overlooking the beach and I've got two of my favorite villagers next door (Bluebear & Mira).

Dislikes:
- Dotty & Rodney's house placement in the Town Plaza. I wanted to do some PWPs where there house is located (benches, lighthouse, and streetlamps) but I can't now. I'm so torn cause I love the two and I can't let them go!


----------



## Flyffel

Just made this and want to hear some comments. xD






PS.: Dream town hasn't been updated in over two months.


----------



## gabriursa

Likes:
- Most of my villagers are all on the seafront, complete chance, haven't did a reset once. 
- Plaza location is spot on, same with town hall.
- ONE pond!! I absolutely hate ponds, so one was brilliant enough.
- I love oranges so good job that was my perfect fruit brewing
- Lot of open grass space to complete my Forest theme.

Dislikes: 
- Re-tail is far from the station, so I have to escort visitors quite a distance
- THAT ONE HOUSE RIGHT IN THE TOP LEFT CORNER, UGH. 
- Pointless bit of beach on the right hand side of the map, I've not gone there for a long long time.

That's pretty much it tbh.


----------



## Momi

This is my wonderful, wonderful town of *Honbĳou*!

I took a hiatus because I deleted my town, in order to give New Leaf to my younger siblings as an early birthday present. I hadn't realised that they would like Animal Crossing so much, but regardless, I don't regret it.

This is a town I feel is worth keeping. u v u I'm not exactly OCD, as disorders are very serious and shouldn't be used jokingly in respect of those who legitimately have it, but I will admit that I'm very much attached to symmetry and purpose, so I had many a criteria for my 'perfect' town. Fortunately, I found a map that had all of it! I enjoy absolutely everything about it. Granted, I want my neighbours to, eventually, gather all around my house and the lower-left side of the map, but I'm patient and willing to let them live in their areas as long as they'd like. o v o


----------



## Carina

And again, I restarted... But I didn't restart because I didn't like my old map any more, it is because my old town got deleted by accident... Anyway, I like my new town map better than the old one because the town plaza is in the center of town, which is far more meaningful to me than having it in the corner of the map. Thank god I got triangle grass again. Squares and circles wouldn't have been that a problem either, but in this case I got luck and got what I wanted  and I also like about my new town map that it is symmetrical.


----------



## spamurai

Carina said:


> And again, I restarted... But I didn't restart because I didn't like my old map any more, it is because my old town got deleted by accident... Anyway, I like my new town map better than the old one because the town plaza is in the center of town, which is far more meaningful to me than having it in the corner of the map. Thank god I got triangle grass again. Squares and circles wouldn't have been that a problem either, but in this case I got luck and got what I wanted  and I also like about my new town map that it is symmetrical.
> 
> View attachment 21234



Love the position of the Plaza and bridges


----------



## gnoixaim

Here's mine:





Beau was one of the bottom houses, he's no longer there - but I'll be cycling for him and will put him in that generic area ;D


----------



## Improv

no longer a valid mapp


----------



## kerri

Here's mine


----------



## tolisamarie

Gizmodo said:


> What does everyone think of mine, i think its simple but i love it :3



It's too bad town hall & retail are so far apart and I'm not a big fan of split beaches - it sucks to fish on them.

That pond right at the entrance to your town would have been a deal breaker for me and the ponds near your house and Re-tail may make navigating a challenge.

But I guess all that matters is that you like it.


----------



## Improv

Momi said:


> This is my wonderful, wonderful town of *Honbĳou*!
> 
> I took a hiatus because I deleted my town, in order to give New Leaf to my younger siblings as an early birthday present. I hadn't realised that they would like Animal Crossing so much, but regardless, I don't regret it.
> 
> This is a town I feel is worth keeping. u v u I'm not exactly OCD, as disorders are very serious and shouldn't be used jokingly in respect of those who legitimately have it, but I will admit that I'm very much attached to symmetry and purpose, so I had many a criteria for my 'perfect' town. Fortunately, I found a map that had all of it! I enjoy absolutely everything about it. Granted, I want my neighbours to, eventually, gather all around my house and the lower-left side of the map, but I'm patient and willing to let them live in their areas as long as they'd like. o v o



I am so, so incredibly jealous of your town and I was resetting for days to get a map just like this but gave up and kept the one I have now. I absolutely love this map, it is gorgeous.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Deleted.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Also, surprisingly enough, I have lots of PWPs. Enough to get me the perfect town.


----------



## Saranghae

Here's mine


----------



## Improv

Why did this post here no sorry I was editing an older post????


----------



## Gizmodo

Decided to not reset my town, do you all think it was a good idea? had my town for 6 months and i've fallen in love with my layout again 
also anymore suggestions for the Police station? i asked a while ago, but would be nice for some new ideas
Freya (the house in the top of the triangle) is no longer there


----------



## Byngo

Gizmodo said:


> Decided to not reset my town, do you all think it was a good idea? had my town for 6 months and i've fallen in love with my layout again
> also anymore suggestions for the Police station? i asked a while ago, but would be nice for some new ideas
> Freya (the house in the top of the triangle) is no longer there



You have a lovely layout! Call me crey, but I think the police station would look cute around Re-Tail and the Caf?. Maybe even line it up with them? That would create a cute little street c: you could plop some benches and/or tree's in between the buildings.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

How do you take a bottom screen pic??


----------



## Mothership

Tell Isabelle that you want to demolish a PWP. The map will then appear on the bottom screen.


----------



## katelynross

i was too excited to care about what my map looked like when i got the game, so i went with this! 
i really want a private beach though :-(


----------



## CaptiveLegacy

@katelynross
ohhh I like that map!! I love where the hall, re-tail, and plaza are placed c:

----------------------

I finally decided on a map! I like how everything is set up!
Sorry for the horrid picture!


----------



## JaeJae

Here's mine... I'm alright with my map but I stink at landscaping.


----------



## katelynross

thanks  god i love your private beach omfg i'm jealous


----------



## Candy83

How do you post your map?

My SD card doesn't fit into the SD slot of my PC.


----------



## momayo

I use a mobile imgur uploader that's formatted for the DS c: (http://webrender.net/imgur/)
Found it on Reddit, and now it's permanently bookmarked in my web browser!

By the way, have a map!


----------



## Hype

This is mine. c:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I have a private beach and a circle of life - I mean villagers - which you can probably spot. Along with Celia's horrible duty of placing her house behind mine -.-


----------



## JellyBeans

This is slightly out of date but I can't take a pic as I'm building a PWP currently. The cafe is in the bit of land/cliff that sticks up to make a bigger section of beach. I'll update the pic when I can ;3

edit: and any idea where I should place the police station (when it gets suggested)?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

JellyBeans said:


> This is slightly out of date but I can't take a pic as I'm building a PWP currently. The cafe is in the bit of land/cliff that sticks up to make a bigger section of beach. I'll update the pic when I can ;3
> 
> edit: and any idea where I should place the police station (when it gets suggested)?



Next to the town hall of the left would fit nicely ^~^


----------



## Zoella

Most of my villagers have oceanviews lol


----------



## Libra

Yay! I _finally_ figured out how to take a picture of my map. -_-'

Here's mine:

View attachment 22414

While on the train with Rover I saw several variations of (more or less) the same map, but only once I saw the one I have now. Which is _perfect_ because the only thing I wanted was a place where I could put my house (it's the orange one) and I would have no villagers nearby. The blue one is where I'm considering placing the Caf?, but there's a villager right next to it and I'm not sure yet if I want to make them leave just to place the Caf? there (given that it can't be demolished I want to be absolutely sure of where I want to build it).

So far the only PWP's I have are the camp site, a cobblestone bridge (the diagonal one) and the light house. I have many PWP's I haven't unlocked yet, so my town is pretty much a mayor WIP. ^_^'


----------



## Improv

JaeJae said:


> View attachment 22223
> 
> Here's mine... I'm alright with my map but I stink at landscaping.



I love your layout, if that were mine I'd try to get all the villagers on that little island where your house is haha. 



Libra said:


> Yay! I _finally_ figured out how to take a picture of my map. -_-'
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 22414
> 
> While on the train with Rover I saw several variations of (more or less) the same map, but only once I saw the one I have now. Which is _perfect_ because the only thing I wanted was a place where I could put my house (it's the orange one) and I would have no villagers nearby. The blue one is where I'm considering placing the Caf?, but there's a villager right next to it and I'm not sure yet if I want to make them leave just to place the Caf? there (given that it can't be demolished I want to be absolutely sure of where I want to build it).
> 
> So far the only PWP's I have are the camp site, a cobblestone bridge (the diagonal one) and the light house. I have many PWP's I haven't unlocked yet, so my town is pretty much a mayor WIP. ^_^'



AHH, I love the little locations on maps where you've put your house. It's like your own little cove!


----------



## Gizmodo

Got a good spot for Bluebear ^^
just below the cafe


----------



## Hype

Gizmodo said:


> Got a good spot for Bluebear ^^
> just below the cafe


Your town layout is pretty nice.


----------



## Tenyu

I had second thoughts about this map, but I've fallen madly in love with it.

I'm about to break down and finally build a cafe. I'm thinking of building it to the east of Re-Tail, right on the other side of the pond. Objections?


----------



## kattayfio

Had to restart a bunch to get this, which is so much better than my old map. Not sure if it's the best I could've chosen, but I still like it . BuT OMFG I put the police station in the worst location possible, I must've been on drugs or something


----------



## VioletPrincess

Here is my map.  4 Ponds, eight rocks and a short winding river.  Very fun to work around.



My map now compared to original. Moved a lot of people in and out.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sorry about quality :3



Spoiler


----------



## The4thDoctor

JellyBeans said:


> Sorry about quality :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





It seems like we chose the same layout.


----------



## tolisamarie

Tenyu said:


> View attachment 22874
> 
> I had second thoughts about this map, but I've fallen madly in love with it.
> 
> I'm about to break down and finally build a cafe. I'm thinking of building it to the east of Re-Tail, right on the other side of the pond. Objections?



Your map is like a reverse, mirror image of mine!!!  I'm madly in love with mine too, even though it's the first map that popped up when I started the game!


----------



## JellyBeans

The4thDoctor said:


> View attachment 22925
> 
> It seems like we chose the same layout.


Pretty much. But your town hall and retail are switched. 
And where my house is in my map, you have a nice empty space :c


----------



## Gizmodo

miracre said:


> Your town layout is pretty nice.



Thanks i really like it ^^ was super lucky with my starters too.


----------



## Akina

I don't really like it anymore  And I really regret the placement of the Police station and the caf?...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Akina said:


> View attachment 23013
> 
> I don't really like it anymore  And I really regret the placement of the Police station and the caf?...



I love your map! I also really like the placement of Police Station and cafe!

This is my map, quality is terrible, though. D:



- - - Post Merge - - -

(In the beginning)


----------



## lenoreluna

*The town of Iselia*

Here is my map! I thought about restarting but people here made me fall in love with my layout all over again Circle grass, apples, blue town hall roof, green train station, things are relatively close together, private little place by the river for my house. Also lots of room for PWP. The open area by the coffee shop is a park and the open area by my house and the pond is a fancy garden. I love that my town tree is by the waterfall. A south facing waterfall would have been nice, but my having a long beach with a side facing waterfall makes it much easier to fish and catch bugs during the summer. 



Come visit! Dream code: 5900-3310-5900
Town: Iselia
Mayor: Melody
Fruit: Apples
Villagers: Kiki , Puurl, Pashmina, Cally, Bubbles, Knox, Lopez, Goose, Kidd

(The picture below is an earlier version of my map before I got those two pesky villagers to move out of my fancy garden PWP area


----------



## Hot

Here's mine. The Re-Tail shop isn't as close as I was aiming for, but it's still pretty decent (In my opinion).


Spoiler: 1/4/14


----------



## teanigami

ACMatt14 said:


> View attachment 4308
> 
> Welcome to *VileEdge* Population: *Matt*
> It's purrrrfect :3
> Got my main buildings and tree up top~
> A private beach~
> A simple river, that allots a piece of land where I may place my house~
> A waterfall in the background of my private land (where my house will go)~
> And the beach entrance is near my house~
> Brb moving in



My map is really similar to yours.

Town name: Fiji
Fruit: Peaches
Mayor: Olivia (me)
Favorite villager: Bob <3


Spoiler


----------



## Blackreach

AFTER A DAY OF RESETTING FINALLY FOUND THE PERFECT TOWN LAYOUT THAT I LOVE.



What I like about this layout:
- Only one pond, which is perfect because more will just take up some space
- The town hall is next to the station
- The retail is next to the dock so it would be easier when I want to go to the island to sell
- The plaza is like seperated in an island just for events and my house
- My house is right next to the Waterfall where i can hear the water  and the private beach is right in front of my house which is cool
- Really big map space to put up PWP

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tareq said:


> AFTER A DAY OF RESETTING FINALLY FOUND THE PERFECT TOWN LAYOUT THAT I LOVE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23200
> 
> 
> What I like about this layout:
> - Only one pond, which is perfect because more will just take up some space
> - The town hall is next to the station
> - The retail is next to the dock so it would be easier when I want to go to the island to sell
> - The plaza is like seperated in an island just for events and my house
> - My house is right next to the Waterfall where i can hear the water  and the private beach is right in front of my house which is cool
> - Really big map space to put up PWP
> 
> What do you guys think?



I really like your town. ~ I'm a fan of maps with huge amounts of space to do what you want with, and your town hall location means you have to actually walk through that land often aswell. 
I'd like to know where you want your campsite/police station and cafe. 


Here's my newest town, Frosting. ~ had since end of October, but only recently got it up to scratch.

Villagers: Zell (by mayors house), Diana (infront of Cafe), and then clockwise around the loop goes; Fuchsia, Fauna, Bam, Beau, Erik, Deirdre, Lopez, Bruce.



And here's my map with my bushes (rather roughly) and the path I follow drawn on - which is no longer a natural path after the heavy snow. The white dots are flowered over paths which were semi-worn underneath, and my current route to the plaza while I wait for the final bridge to be suggested.



And yes, I walk the ridiculously long route around my town to get to main street from my house multiple times a day.


----------



## Riah

this is my town!! the map is a bit old, as this was taken before a villager moved in and bob had moved out. i have a sidewalk that goes all around town, so i can run everywhere, hehe :-D


----------



## Lunaera

I like mine, I suppose.


----------



## fancy_pirate

Here's Horai! This makes my 5th (eh, maybe 6th... 7th?) NL town; I was starting a new copy for funsies when I fell in love with this map (I was intending to move my old town over to digital copy from physical, haha). I have Cole, Fauna, and Tiffany as starting villagers. It has so many things I wanted: apples, circle grass (star snow!), plaza in a centerish location (on its own little island!), and only 2 ponds. I love it so much. 

If anyone has suggestions of where I should put my campsite, reset center, cafe, and police station, I'm all ears. I'm not building them until I'm sure I'll love the location forever.


----------



## Improv

Okay, after much thought I decided to reset again and I am 100% happy with this new town. Blue train station, circle grass/star snow, brown/red town hall, cherries for fruit.

View attachment 23294​


----------



## jPottie

This is Faraway. Had the game since release, June 9th, but kept restarting. I have never kept a town for this long. I've had Faraway for 3 months (since October 2nd) and before that the longest I held a town for was like.. 5 weeks. Circle grass & peaches, I'm just overall really happy with it. : )


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I should post an update of mine soon.
I, too, had the game since release (June 14th), but I kept resetting. D:


----------



## HoennMaster

I loved it first, but I have been considered resetting for a smaller river. Just can't decide. I think it's mostly because I have too many things I want to do with my town.


----------



## Neriifur

Here's my map right now:






I'm working on getting 8 people to move out at the moment.


----------



## Neriifur

Okie so I arranged how I wanted the houses.  This is my idea so far.  I should be getting Phoebe by tomorrow, so I'll be putting her house on the east end.  I ran around with a new character and placed my houses in random areas and everything seems to be a-okay with these ideas of placements xD

*Dream town map:*


----------



## maybedeathisagift




----------



## tolisamarie

HoennMaster said:


> View attachment 23624
> 
> I loved it first, but I have been considered resetting for a smaller river. Just can't decide. I think it's mostly because I have too many things I want to do with my town.



Our town maps are almost the same except for some building locations! I love my town layout - come visit my dream town and check out the possibilities!


----------



## mandercakez

HoennMaster said:


> View attachment 23624
> I loved it first, but I have been considered resetting for a smaller river. Just can't decide. I think it's mostly because I have too many things I want to do with my town.


our town maps are identical ^_^ I just put my campsite in the upper right corner but now regret it because I like your placement >.<


----------



## Jellieyz

Here's mine. I didn't bother about the map as much. It just annoyed me when new villagers move in on paths. XD


----------



## chriss

Been a long time since I posted my map.
Pretty basic map, which is what I wanted. Most of my villagers are in nice spots
Still trying to decide the best place to put my police station. I've had the project for MONTHS but never built it cause Im scared ill regret where i put it lol


----------



## Gizmodo

chriss said:


> View attachment 23727
> Been a long time since I posted my map.
> Pretty basic map, which is what I wanted. Most of my villagers are in nice spots
> *Still trying to decide the best place to put my police station. I've had the project for MONTHS but never built it cause Im scared ill regret where i put it lol*



I'm the exact same haha


----------



## Neriifur

Been organizing my town map more.  I have the houses set up somewhere I'm satisfied now I think.  I seem to tweak it up each day.. but I think this may provide a lot of room for PWPs, landscaping.  I'm trying to use every area that would normally be unused so that I have optimal space.  Also I love to see my villager's houses, and I'll be able to look at them no matter which way I go now.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Here is my town's map. I'm pretty happy with the layout (except for some of the villagers' house locations). Since I'm Scottish, I wanted my town to reflect that. I chose an area of Scotland where my clan originated as the basis for my town's layout which is why the beach is on the west side. Besides, I prefer sunsets to sunrises. If you're curious, the area I'm talking about is called Argyllshire and it's a county, not a town. I shortened the name due to ACNL's naming restrictions. I think it suits my town very well.



I love how the tree/plaza are centrally located with Re-tail and the Town Hall close by. There's a bench between the pond and the plaza. My house is near the ocean so I can hear the waves. My goal is to use the land on the eastern side for a large park-like area with lots of PWPs. I will need to move the southern bridge since Aurora decided to place her house directly in front of it. Argh! And lastly, I hope I get the Lighthouse PWP so I can put it in the Southwest area by the waterfall. My town is new (started on 1/1/14) so I've still got a long way to getting it where I want it, but I think I'm off to a great start.


*Town Name:* Argyll
*Town Mayor:* Mel
*Town Fruit:* Peach
*Town Tune:* Mull of Kintyre (by Paul McCartney and Wings)
*Town Flag:* Duke of Argyll flag (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arms_of_the_Duke_of_Argyll.svg)
*Train Station:* Brown roof (I don't have a preference)
*Grass/Snow:* Not sure. My snow is kind of roundish. The grass on the island is triangle so does that mean my grass is triangle? I'm new and just started playing so I have no idea.
*Villagers:* Aurora, Chief, Cobb, Cube, Dotty, Hans, Marcie, Tammy and Violet (two penguins and two apes, ugh!). Waiting for the right camper to show up for my 10th villager.



*Argyll*
Established January 1st, 2014
*Mayor Mel*
Ne obliviscaris! "Forget not"
*Dream Address:* 4400-3434-9662


----------



## Brendino

Very happy with how my town is layed out, though I regret having my campsite so close to the cliffs, as that'd be a perfect place for a lighthouse, which doesn't have much room elsewhere. The only change between that screenshot and my current town is that Ankha (2nd from bottom right) has moved out since taking it. Just hope that any new villagers don't move to the north side of town, as that'd screw up the cool little setup I've got right now.


----------



## Xerneas

After nearly 2,000 resets I've come across a map I'm happy with. Villagers suck but all the defaults are perfect. I'd love some feedback.


----------



## nacy

i really love the map itself but the three houses in a row absolutely infuriate me as someone who doesn't tt to cycle, lol. also i have no intention of building a third bridge and the path going off to the left leads to a hot spring


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Spoiler: Town








This is Ophylix. I like that Re-Tail is so close to the train station that way if people come to sell things (like turnips or foreign perfect fruit) they don't have to wander through my town. I really hate that Savannah and Felicity's houses are right outside town hall. Felicity (left) isn't as bad, but Savannah is literally right outside the door. The house by it's lonesome under the cafe on the far right of town will be gone soon. Rodney is finally moving *happy dance*


----------



## n0kk3o

maybedeathisagift said:


> View attachment 23686



Oh, wow! This is like the perfect map! Town Hall right in the center, Plaza has its own secluded area...and Re-Tail also having its own little area. I like how everything's spaced apart and love the long beaches that don't connect (more seashells to collect ). Nice placement of the bridges, too. And your house right in the center...such a cute town layout!


----------



## Marte

http://norye.tumblr.com/post/74291803455

Basic info ~
Town name: Cotton
Mayor name: Coco
Fruit: Peach

I like my town layout.. Its simple ^o^ And don?t ask me how I got my 7 neighbors in one big line.. I don?t know how that happened hahah. Btw. after I took this picture Bam moved in the line too. xD omfg I love this <3<3<3


----------



## Revan654

Finally after about a week of resetting I got a map I like.












Train Station Color: Brown (Would have liked Blue for both train station & Town hall, Atlease I didn't get bright Green)
Town Hall Color: Dark Green
Fruit: Peaches (Was trying for Cherries, I'll take peaches)

Villagers: Aurora, Camofrog, Timbra, Leonardo & Broccolo


----------



## Mollypop

:] <3


----------



## Rainbow minerals

God seeing these maps makes me cry because I've put a lot of work on my town and restarting is not an option for me since it would take way too much time to get back what I have. XP


----------



## Hot

This is my private town's layout. I really don't like the fact that there are two lakes/ponds = =;


----------



## PinkeGiraffe

I really wanted a town with a U shaped river, kind of like the poster above but with more room at the top where my Town Hall would be, and I wanted Retail near the bottom. But after about a day (I know, right?) of resetting I decided I really liked this map so I took it.

Town Name: Vanilla.
Mayor: Pinke.
Fruit: Apples!
Grass Pattern: No idea, I have star snow though! 

My only gripe is that because I build my house on the little peninsula bit, Isabelle won't let me add a bridge around that area DX


----------



## Gizmodo

Revan654 said:


> Finally after about a week of resetting I got a map I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train Station Color: Brown (Would have liked Blue for both train station & Town hall, Atlease I didn't get bright Green)
> Town Hall Color: Dark Green
> Fruit: Peaches (Was trying for Cherries, I'll take peaches)
> 
> Villagers: Aurora, Camofrog, Timbra, Leonardo & Broccolo



Great map!!
and some of the best cutest underrated: Aurora, Timbra & Leonardo


----------



## Improv

Cold said:


> This is my private town's layout. I really don't like the fact that there are two lakes/ponds = =;



Your map is so perfect, ffs.


----------



## Gizmodo

Think i will build the police station in Stinky's house when he moves out one day
(Above the campsite across the river)




One of the reasons i have just bought a 2nd copy is i really couldnt delete this town, i think its got such a unique layout, and i love the two identical ponds inbetween my house..


----------



## budewarmin

I really like the current map I got.



A lot of free space and great placement of the important things


----------



## onemaartje

Omygooosshhh i love Aurora. If you ever wanna get rid of her just let me know!


----------



## epicmaneuver

-edit-

Okay so, I've been restarting over 60 times in this game and I just can't get the map I want. I know what I'm looking for but I'm starting to like some maps just out of pure frustration, but I know I won't truly be happy. ;; 

the struggle is real


----------



## ichigo

Mine.  I haven't seen a lot of towns with the same map, but I think it's alright. I tried my father's copy first for a few weeks since I never played any AC, so no resetting since I would have lost all my stuff. This was map choice #2

Fruit: apples
Grass: triangle
Train station: brown
Town hall: blue, I think
Original villagers: Merengue, Patty, Doc, Walt, Sterling

I wanted all my bridges to be diagonal, but other PWPs are in the way and the fact that if I delete my original bridge it'll count as an additional PWP prevented me from doing so.


----------



## Revan654

Gizmodo said:


> Great map!!
> and some of the best cutest underrated: Aurora, Timbra & Leonardo



Thanks, I always like Aurora.

--------



onemaartje said:


> Omygooosshhh i love Aurora. If you ever wanna get rid of her just let me know!



I'm keeping her for the time being. It would still be awhile since I just started my town and not everyone has moved in yet.


----------



## HoennMaster

epicmaneuver said:


> -edit-
> 
> Okay so, I've been restarting over 60 times in this game and I just can't get the map I want. I know what I'm looking for but I'm starting to like some maps just out of pure frustration, but I know I won't truly be happy. ;;
> 
> the struggle is real



Don't give up. It took me 180 resets to get the map I wanted. I love my layout and it was well worth it!


----------



## IrishMike15

Figure I'd make my first post here my Town Map! Just got the game on Friday.



Town Name: Amity
Fruit: Apples (Native), Oranges, Lychee, Banana
Town Residents: Avery, Penelope, Annalisa, Soleil, Walker, Anabelle, Katt, Tex, Pashmina

Just realized, the house is where my player is standing - didn't realize it was covered up


----------



## Revan654

Delete


----------



## Revan654

I decided to do one last Reset. Since my last town every villager decided to pile their houses in one general location. It got to the point where I could barely get to my own house.










Native Fruit: Cherries
Train Station Color: Brown (I was hoping for blue, not worth resetting over something that trivial)
Town Hall Color: Blue

Villagers:

- Axel
- Chrissy
- Francine
- Fang
- Stitches


----------



## Toeto

Revan654 said:


> I decided to do one last Reset. Since my last town every villager decided to pile their houses in one general location. It got to the point where I could barely get to my own house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Fruit: Cherries
> Train Station Color: Brown (I was hoping for blue, not worth resetting over something that trivial)
> Town Hall Color: Blue
> 
> Villagers:
> 
> - Axel
> - Chrissy
> - Francine
> - Fang
> - Stitches



Wow you are so lucky with this villager in combination with a good map!


----------



## Momonoki

Ah, my towns map. I actually like it but, everyone BUILDS SO CLOSE TO EACHOTHER :C Now i atleast know how to choose where they should build.


----------



## Revan654

Toeto said:


> Wow you are so lucky with this villager in combination with a good map!



Thanks, I just had Marshal put down his plot. It seems he is another popular villager.


----------



## toastia

I'm pretty proud. Francine is moving northwest of Chrissy, and Chrissy is by the town plaza. Want to clear that up since it's not shown.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, people where wondering how to upload pictures from your 3DS.

Go to town hall and go to demolish a project.
Take a picture of the top screen.
Go to webrender.net/imgur/ on your 3DS.
Anonymous or login, either one.
Upload pictures :3


----------



## HoennMaster

Decided to go ahead and get a second game in order to reset. I love my new layout so much! Although I wish the town hall was farther north and the rocks will take some getting used to! My house is the yellow one. I plan to turn the western side of the river into a villager neighborhood for my favorite villagers. Town fruit is Cherries. Starting villagers are Ozzie, Diana, Genji, Vic, and Tabby. Diana is the only one I will stop from moving out, although I would like to get Genji and Ozzie's pics first.


----------



## Kindra

Here's my town map! The blue houses aren't permanent (at least not the one in front of the train station!).
By far the most impressive thing about my town are the rocks -- I only have five and not one of them is in an awful inconvenient spot. 
But I love having Retail so close to Main Street.


----------



## Flop

T

Because I'm too lazy to do it the other way xD


----------



## vexnir

I like my map, although I could've placed the campsite a little differently. Oh well!


----------



## Laurina




----------



## LuigiDM

HoennMaster said:


> View attachment 25875



!


----------



## ALLCAPS

Peach town! :3 I resetted a few times just to get my lovely buttfruits because they are pink and pretty and awesome. Plus, I love that Re-Tail is close to the station. And my two big beaches. <3

I plan to move out those two villagers at the bottom (Chops and Blanche) and get everyone on the higher island. I hate Chops so much though, he blocked the area that I wanted a bridge on, so my third bridge (farthest left) is built awkwardly and blocked by his house and a rock. Plus he's right next to my house, and it's like who gave him the right??? >8I

Love my map, though, definitely. I love huge islands.


----------



## jenzz

This is my town map MiraLuna. When I first played it i didnt know maps could be so important so I just randomly picked one. Regret it now orz. Dont like that there is too many ponds n rocks in my town  Also having trouble planning my path because im bad at it. Any feedback is appreciated ! Was contemplating to reset my town but Fauna and Merengue is in it


----------



## Toeto

jenzz said:


> This is my town map MiraLuna. When I first played it i didnt know maps could be so important so I just randomly picked one. Regret it now orz. Dont like that there is too many ponds n rocks in my town  Also having trouble planning my path because im bad at it. Any feedback is appreciated ! Was contemplating to reset my town but Fauna and Merengue is in it



I think you have a great map!


----------



## jenzz

Toeto said:


> I think you have a great map!



 Really ? Orz but i have trouble keeping everything in place ie: where to put paths, where my police station would be. All these is giving me headache D:


----------



## LuigiDM

now I'm upset that I have 4 freaking lakes.


----------



## Toeto

jenzz said:


> Really ? Orz but i have trouble keeping everything in place ie: where to put paths, where my police station would be. All these is giving me headache D:



Places paths where you walk the most!  You can always test them out a couple days and then replace some if you don't like.


----------



## Chime

Here's my newest town. I reset a week or so ago and I'm super happy with it. 
It's much better than my old one.
I'm especially pleased with my villagers' house placements.

Fruit: Pears
Grass: Triangle (I don't really like triangle and would have preferred square but oh well it doesn't really matter haha)


----------



## teawinks

well I like everything about my layout except where my villagers put their houses
i wouldn't reset anytime soon, but now this is gonna bother me after lurking the maps on this thread

Fruit: Cherry
Villagers: Mira, Wolfgang, Lily, Beau, Diana (funny that her snooty personality put her house away from everyone else's...shes the house by the campsite), Bunnie, Lopez, Bruce, and Doc
Snow: is circle shaped and idk about the grass


----------



## lenoreluna

Ok I finally got around to putting up a picture of my town layout that I worked so hard for! I wanted apple or cherries as native fruit, but I decided I was ok with anything that was not oranges. Perfect pears are golden so that should be pretty in a fairy tale themed town Some of my villagers need to move away from around the town hall so I can landscape it. But, yeah I love my layout:

 -Blue Town Hall
 -Blue Train Station
 -Circle Grass (star snow)
 -South facing waterfall
 -Town hall not near a cliff
 -Town tree not next to re-tail
 -Re-tail at the top of the map in the corner and out of the way of PWPs
 -Secluded area for the mayor's house
 -I LOVE the big holding pond right in front of the town tree!
 -Cove area on the beach
 -Golden Pears!
 -2 ponds (not blocking anything)


----------



## Gizmodo

Will post parfaits map tomorrow


----------



## mickeydamouse

Town: Clarence!
Fruit: Oranges
Times I needed to reset to get it: 3 or 4 times I forget
Why I love it:
-Pirates Beach
-There was a special spot beside my house for my exotic orchard
-the ocean was on the bottom and right (idk why I just think having the ocean on the left is weird)


----------



## Revan654

Finalized Map:










Villagers:
- Axel
- Merry
- Lucky
- Fang
- Stitches
- Francine
- Marshal
- Chrissy
- Phoebe
- Marina

Townhall: Blue
Trainstation: Brown
Fruit: Cherries
Grass: Triangles


----------



## GuruGuru214

I'm pretty happy with mine.






I need to update now that Whitney's moved in (down on the opposite side of the ramp from The Roost, displacing a peach tree), but I'll wait until Kody moves out.  I like having a current map of my fruit trees because it helps me figure out which ones to re-plant after someone moves in, and it helps me plot out the best route for harvesting.  Oh, and the Nobody emblems are perfect peach trees.  Long story.


----------



## nekosync

I reset my town yesterday since I hated my previous town, and I really love this layout.


----------



## Carina

nekosync said:


> I reset my town yesterday since I hated my previous town, and I really love this layout.
> 
> View attachment 27102



I love the layout! It's a lot like mine, just with the beach on the other side


----------



## nekosync

Carina said:


> I love the layout! It's a lot like mine, just with the beach on the other side



Wow, what a coincidence!


----------



## applejo

*Misato*


This is my town map! I tried to seperate my house and give it a special place.
Town: Misato
Name: Sorai
Villager: Aurora, Bluebear <3, Deena, Deirdre <3, Graham <3, Lily, Mac, Rolf, Zucker <3, Doc (will move tomorrow)


----------



## JellyBeans

nekosync said:


> I reset my town yesterday since I hated my previous town, and I really love this layout.
> 
> View attachment 27102


I have that as well! Just flipped over.





(the police station is next to the lake near the train station now but can't be bothered to take a picture so )


----------



## nekosync

JellyBeans said:


> I have that as well! Just flipped over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the police station is next to the lake near the train station now but can't be bothered to take a picture so )



Double coincidence 0.0


----------



## Burumun

Here's mine!
I don't have my perfect residents, though, so hopefully when the ones I want gone move out and new ones move in, they'll chose better spaces for their houses so I can have more "streets" like the one in front of Re-Tail.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Here's my map that took 7 hours of resetting to get.  I love that I can run straight from the dock to the train station area.  I love that the residential area is all in the bottom part.  And I love that it's one long beach so I don't have to go up and around to fish.  The house with the red circle around it is Camofrog.  I finally decided that's where I want the campsite.
The one thing I don't like.  It's kind of a long story.  On launch day, I got a physical copy, and download copy.  I wanted the physical copy to be my main town.  But I was resetting and looking through maps, and I didn't realize I finally got my dream map on the download copy, lol. Oh well.


----------



## skweegee

Here is the map of my main town, Error. It isn't entirely accurate, though, since one of my villagers moved out and another moved in between the day I took the picture and now. I really like this layout.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

skweegee said:


> View attachment 27241
> 
> Here is the map of my main town, Error. It isn't entirely accurate, though, since one of my villagers moved out and another moved in between the day I took the picture and now. I really like this layout.



I like your map!
I used to have a map similar to this.


----------



## Revan654

Due to data issues I had to restart my town.










Trainstation: Brown(Interior) & Redish/Orange (Exterior)
Townhall: Brown & Blue
Fruit: Peaches

Villagers:

- Ruby
- Flurry
- Lucky
- Pierce
- Cyrano
- Ankha (Moving in tomorrow)


----------



## Chime

Revan654 said:


> Due to data issues I had to restart my town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trainstation: Brown(Interior) & Redish/Orange (Exterior)
> Townhall: Brown & Blue
> Fruit: Peaches
> 
> Villagers:
> 
> - Ruby
> - Flurry
> - Lucky
> - Pierce
> - Cyrano
> - Ankha (Moving in tomorrow)



Ooh I really like your map c:


----------



## Revan654

Chime said:


> Ooh I really like your map c:



Thanks. I did a quick reset since I wasn't 100% happy where Retail & Town hall was. I wanted their locations swapped.

This should my last & finale reset for my game. I'm pretty happy how my map layout is now. 










Train Station: Blue
Fruit: Still the same Peaches (was hoping for Cherries or Apples, atlease it wasn't oranges or pears. Perfect Peach just looks weird.)
Town Hall: Same, Blue & Brown
Grass: Triangle

Villagers:

- Cookie
- Tom
- Molly
- Kevin
- Marcel
- Ankha (Plot Placed, Moving in tomorrow)


----------



## harime

This one is outdated only with that there is a classic police station and Frobert's house is removed (The house that is just beneath the re-tail on the bottom half, not the one near it).


----------



## Splinter




----------



## Taycat

Perfect town right here, folks.
Almost all villagers are on the left with the exception of the few on the right I don't mind.
Diva, next to mine at the top and train station, is just fine.
Quillson, I didn't like his at first.  He moved to the Northeast of me, but I've grown to like his placement now.


----------



## Gizmodo

Going to post Parfait tomorrow ^_^ since Molly's house will be on the map
its so perfect so far.. i cant get over how good the original 10 villagers are and its just ah


----------



## Toeto

My nem main town: Mirkwood

Almost all my villagers live on the left side xD Even Barold moved in right above the Town Hall! 
It wasn't even my goal to get them there, but I kinda like it.

I LOVE the placement of the town hall and plaza, and even Re-Tail.
I really like everything about it, only the starting villagers where horrible xD. 

Jambette, Benjamin and Anicotti really need to leave.


----------



## Improv

Spoiler: B l u e b i r d



View attachment 27721​



This is the town of Bluebird.
( _aka my newest town_ )​
• Apples
• Square Grass
• Blue train station
• Brown town hall


----------



## TeeTee

harime said:


> This one is outdated only with that there is a classic police station and Frobert's house is removed (The house that is just beneath the re-tail on the bottom half, not the one near it).


I like your map because I think it's brilliant you have a long stretched beach and the bottom of your map are filled with villagers.



Swurve said:


> Spoiler: B l u e b i r d
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27721​
> 
> 
> 
> This is the town of Bluebird.
> ( _aka my newest town_ )​
> • Apples
> • Square Grass
> • Blue train station
> • Brown town hall


I like your town map too because it's split 50/50 and the river doesn't swirl and twirl.


----------



## Gizmodo

*Parfait:*






Timbra, Stitches & Molly live in the top corner.
Tia & Marshal live next to the town plaza
The Remaining 5 live on the bottom half


----------



## Waluigi

My town sucks because i have no smug villagers and so few public work procjects
im rebuilding my paving and working on the trees, it feels too much like a forest with log cabins in


----------



## TeeTee

Red "X" are PWP
Orange lines are my paths




Town: Harvest
Villagers: All deer villagers

I am pretty satisfied with my town layout. I think everything works well despite my lack of pre-planning.


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> *Parfait:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbra, Stitches & Molly live in the top corner.
> Tia & Marshal live next to the town plaza
> The Remaining 5 live on the bottom half



Where would you all put the cafe/police station?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

^ Maybe in the top left corner? :3


----------



## Bobble

So, this is my town *Veridia*:



Fruit: Peaches
Grass: Square (kinda meh, but not that big of a deal)
Yellow Town Hall (one of my top 2 choices, the other being green)
Green Train Station (My favorite)

I have a couple of issues minor with it. For one, I kinda regret the placement of my house now. I wish I had put it either slightly to the right, or over to the left on that bigger patch of land.  That bend in the river just south of my house come quite close to the front of my house which kinda bugs me. I can't place a lot of bushes or flowers or PWPs in front of my house because of it. 
My other issue is how the ramps to the beach are quite close together, I just wish there was a little more distance between them.
I have a love/hate relationship with the pond in front of the train station. Some times it bugs me (can't place PWPs there), other times I think it's quite a nice feature XD

Overall though, I do love my town. It has a central town tree which I REALLY wanted.The Town hall and re-tail are nicely placed IMO. Only 2 ponds. And the bell rocks are mostly well placed and don't get in the way. I just need to wait for some of my badly situated villagers to move out(didn't know about plot resetting at first) and the I feel like I will be able to really put my own stamp on this map.

Oh, and in case anyone was wondering, the Gyroid is where my Cafe is going to be.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I uploaded a picture back in June 2013, but it wasn't the best quality. So... voila!


----------



## Pikachitu

I wonder why there is always a pond next to the retailer store. I hate the ponds ):


----------



## Raino

So, this is my town map. Not at all what I had in mind when I started resetting, but I saw it and just fell in love. The blue house is just temporary, I'm thinking I might put my caf? or police station somewhere around there. I've got a brown town hall and a red train station.


----------



## Pickles

I wish I'd have thought to do the resetting thing when I started my game, but it's an ok layout.  If my game ever corrupts on me (or I finish everything and get EXTREMELY bored) I may start over.  Add one more house near town hall (Dumb-dumb Egbert! *shakes fist*) and there it is.


----------



## monochrom3

I wonder how people could get high-quality maps like that.

My town is still wip, but here's a pic:excuse my horrible placements


----------



## HoennMaster

monochrom3 said:


> I wonder how people could get high-quality maps like that.



Ask Isabelle to demolish a PWP, the map appears on the top screen of the 3DS. Take a picture then upload it.


----------



## BronzeElf

I really hate my town layout but I'm stuck with it now unless I buy a new New Leaf game :[


----------



## Improv

BronzeElf said:


> I really hate my town layout but I'm stuck with it now unless I buy a new New Leaf game :[



Well...you _could_ reset it if you really wanted to.


----------



## Toeto

My new permanent town <3

Apples <3
Nice villagers <3
Circle grass <3
Green train station <3
Enough space <3

Only 7 rocks if I counted right!


----------



## tolisamarie

HoennMaster said:


> View attachment 23624
> 
> 
> I loved it first, but I have been considered resetting for a smaller river. Just can't decide. I think it's mostly because I have too many things I want to do with my town.



Wow! with the exception of some building locations our maps are very similar.

Things I love about my town layout 

1) There's room for all my character houses to be on the same "street"
2) All my shops are close together to make a nice town center
3) My fruit is apples and perfect apples are the prettiest fruit in the game
4) No split beach...ugh I hate fishing on split beaches, very inconvenient
5) No rocks or ponds anywhere I wanted to build something
6) Perfect out of the way spot for my campsite
7) River splits the town in half so there are no little spots of land that I don't know what to do with, also it doesn't bend/wind in on itself like some of them do which makes it easy to walk along and fish in.
8) The town tree is up in the corner out of the way - I don't understand why some people like it in the middle since it's just wasted space most of the time!


----------



## Blackreach

What do you guys think of my new town layout? Honest opinion!


I resetted recently because I hated my previous town layout and such, But hey same native fruit (Peaches)


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I picked my layout initially because I liked that Re-Tail was up near the train station, and that the town sq and town hall were next to each other (and kind of near the center of the map).  I'm pretty happy with it!  My only regret is I maybe wish there were less ponds, but I was able to work around them (and I have one or two really unfortunate rocks, but who doesn't?)
I don't reset to pick where my villagers put their houses because I don't have the patience (which is why someone is directly in front of my house T__T) but they still managed to look pretty organized and stay in one area!  The left side of town feels like a little neighborhood, lol.


----------



## Sholee

I've had this map for a while now... however I stopped playing in November due to burning out from plot resetting so much as well as doing a 32 villager cycle. BUT now I am back from hiatus! 

Things I love about my map:
A straight path from train station down to the beach.
My villagers all are close together therefore I get to eavesdrop on many of their conversations with each other.
I have my house on my own little (somewhat) island
I have a little private beach that is only accessible by swimming
2 ponds therefore I have plenty of space for PWPS
Retail being close to the docks makes it easy for me to sell things when bug hunting.

Things I wish i had:
Apples as my town fruit... Perfect Apples just look so nice but I tried resetting for what seems like forever to get my ideal map AND apples.


----------



## Peegeray

never did any map resetting. this is my original map for the first 4 choices when i started. really not a bad map at all imo but could be better.

pros:
retail, town hall and plaza being close together. i like it, kinda like a town square.
only two ponds.
retail is close to the station, good for turnip selling.
the campsite is secluded.

cons:
split beach.
i don't really like the location of my mayor house (orange on the map).
the pond near retail is in the way a bit.
some of the villager house locations aren't idea but i got some of them early on.
would have preferred cherries as my native fruit.

i guess that's it. if i were to ever reset my town i probably would spend some time trying to get a really got map but it's way too late to do that now.


----------



## Improv

Sholee said:


> I've had this map for a while now... however I stopped playing in November due to burning out from plot resetting so much as well as doing a 32 villager cycle. BUT now I am back from hiatus!
> 
> Things I love about my map:
> A straight path from train station down to the beach.
> My villagers all are close together therefore I get to eavesdrop on many of their conversations with each other.
> I have my house on my own little (somewhat) island
> I have a little private beach that is only accessible by swimming
> 2 ponds therefore I have plenty of space for PWPS
> Retail being close to the docks makes it easy for me to sell things when bug hunting.
> 
> Things I wish i had:
> Apples as my town fruit... Perfect Apples just look so nice but I tried resetting for what seems like forever to get my ideal map AND apples.



I truly like maps with these rivers, I think they're so nice to put your house on the right of the river & you have room for gardens, etc. right beside the house.


----------



## Yugi Moto

Hey guys so I made a new town the other day and I think I really hit the jackpot with this map. I was preparing myself for the long haul of resetting dozens if not hundreds of times trying to get the right map layout, but then I saw this and I thought it was too good to pass up. Please let me know what you guys think, do you like it?



Pros:
-Town plaza in the middle of town
-Town hall close to town plaza
-Retail very close to train station to make it super convenient for selling turnips, perfect fruit etc.
only 1 pond
-Southern facing waterfall (where you can actually see it *O*)
-A nice peninsula space where I can have my house and land next to it to myself and yet I can build a bridge to the left and be able to access other parts of the map easily

Cons: 
-Orange as native fruit (perfect fruit that look like pears with tumors on them FTL)
-I don't know for sure but it seems to me like I have less land to work with than other maps. That could also be a good thing as well but i'm not sure how I feel about it at the moment.
-Not a lot of land mass might mean future problems with placing PWP.
-Bottom part of the map is a lot thinner so I feel kind of limited on what I can layout down there.
- You have to turn right and go down the path to get to the beach which is slightly annoying but nothing major
-Rock placement around town plaza isn't ideal in spots


----------



## Chime

Here's my updated map. Better quality too!

My villagers' house placements are getting worse and worse. I want them all to be in the bottom near the beach. 
I may have to start resetting.


----------



## Sholee

bump!!! would love to see more town maps especially updated ones with pwps like cafes, campsites, police station etc!


----------



## IrishMike15

Here's my map and a few pictures of my town 

M

Diana and Zell have houses just south of the Cafe, and Chrissy has her little home south of the Town Hall. Lyman and Molly are near ReTail, and then Lucy, Lolly, Chief, and Lucky are in the center half between the rivers.


----------



## Gizmodo

Chime said:


> Here's my updated map. Better quality too!
> View attachment 30231
> My villagers' house placements are getting worse and worse. I want them all to be in the bottom near the beach.
> I may have to start resetting.



Lovee this one


----------



## Kuina

Here's mine with a mapped version. Been playing since July last year and it has come a long way since then. I have 8 permanent rocks and all of them are placed in the right places. Still working on the flowers and houses at the moment before I update my dream address though. I'm really proud of it! I'll be sure to ask you guys for a review.


----------



## MayorDamian

You guys have some great maps! If I could figure out how to post my map, I would. .


----------



## Lurrdoc

Kuina said:


> Here's mine with a mapped version. Been playing since July last year and it has come a long way since then. I have 8 permanent rocks and all of them are placed in the right places. Still working on the flowers and houses at the moment before I update my dream address though. I'm really proud of it! I'll be sure to ask you guys for a review.



Awesome job. I can't wait to check out your dream town once you're satisfied with it and will update.


----------



## Improv

Here is a map of North; my town created on February 26th.
View attachment 32281​


----------



## Yugi Moto

MayorDamian said:


> You guys have some great maps! If I could figure out how to post my map, I would. .



This easily explains how to post pics to websites like this from your 3ds 

https://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share

Also bump


----------



## yourlilemogirl

MayorDamian said:


> You guys have some great maps! If I could figure out how to post my map, I would. .



play the game > open miiverse on your 3DS > click post > select bottom screen option from the screenshot button > hit post > go to miiverse on a computer > save image to comp. 

and now, for my own map :3 (Rosewood)
​Been trying to get rid of Eugene who plopped his house next to my train station (and on my rose hybrids! D


----------



## Kehkyz

Does my town map & house position look okay? :3


----------



## RiceBunny

Town: Lilycove
Mayor: RiceBun
Fruit: Apples
Villagers: Ankha, Bangle, Bam, Beau, Deidre, Kiki, Marshal, Deena and Al.
Favorite villager: Kiki ^-^ <3

​
I had to reset quite a bit because the fruit I got was more important to me than town layout. I kept getting cherries >.< and I really wanted Apples, they look beautiful when perfect. I quite like my town layout to be honest, all my main buildings are up so really that's all I could hope for. I also managed to get the cafe next to the town hall, so Isabelle doesn't have to go far for her coffee. 

Edit: I also had to make sure I didn't get a silly looking river, like a river that runs up the map and defies gravity lol I had to make sure river was flowing down.


----------



## fairyring

here's mine 






Town name: Sunniday
Fruit: Cherries

I love my map so much. I got it when I first started so I didn't know there were so many maps to cycle through - I thought once Rover was like "this one HAS to be it" then that was all the choices you had. So I just randomly picked one I thought looked the coolest. Oftentimes that will lead to one being disappointed with their map in the future, but it's been almost 3 months and I still adore mine. I love that the river cuts diagonally through my town and I like that I have a great amount of space on both sides of it. I also like that my waterfall is front-facing. :]


----------



## Rune

Here's _Lilycove_ c:
My native fruit is _Apples_ so I get to stare at those lustrous orbs of delicious <3 
I'm quite happy with this layout, except my bridge placement got buggered up thanks to replacing a bridge _after_ I built the police station so there's a weird bend in the straight path down

Everyone's hanging on the South-side of town except Coco the rebel


----------



## Gizmodo

Finally built the Police Station in Azalea.. over Rolf's house ;__;


----------



## meo

My main town.


My second town.


----------



## Silvery

The maps Rover showed me were horrible aside from this one so I'm trying my best to work with it.


----------



## HelloAnna

Kehkyz said:


> Does my town map & house position look okay? :3 View attachment 32760



I love how your map looks! D: I've been looking for a town map with retail near the event plaza ;-;​
- - - Post Merge - - -



melsi said:


> View attachment 32861
> My main town.
> 
> View attachment 32862
> My second town.


I like how your villagers' houses are placed c:​


----------



## kite

Kehkyz said:


> Does my town map & house position look okay? :3 View attachment 32760



It looks okay. I'd prefer this map to the map I currently have lol.


----------



## Momonoki

Ah! Tons of resetting made the beautiful town of Chatelle happen!
Horrible villagers, exept for one, ANKHA<3
Apples!
One pond, retail close to beach!


----------



## KevinP

Pawnee, Indiana

I had a town before this. Reset though because I didn't like the layout. I made sure I had the perfect layout to me, which included only 1 pond, a secret beach and the right amount of river (since too much river leads to less room for public works projects). I've only got 2 bridges cause I'm trying to get the wooden bridge pwp request. I've gotten every bridge request except that. Haha, so frustrating.

Villagers:

Ankha
Beau
Claudia
Fauna
Hamlet
Mira
O'Hare
Rolf
Rosie
Static



Fauna's house is in the way of my future police station next to the roost cafe.  She's leaving soon.


----------



## Gizmodo

Parfait atm ^^




3 hours of plot resetting got Lyman near Tangy
Tangy is below retail, and Lyman below the pond

Once Octavian and Mira leave.. they will be the only two on the lower half, as all the other food pairings will be on the top section


----------



## viccles

This is my new map I haven't put any PWP in yet


----------



## Smokee

This is my town map. I didn't know about plot resetting when I first ggot the game, and once I found out, it was too late because I am so far in the game now.



I love it!!!

River is perfect, enough space for pwps,
Only two ponds
square grass, oh well
plaza placement is perfect!


----------



## BluebellLight

I'll post a pic tmrw, but I get tons of compliments on my layout, when I just picked the first one Rover gave me on June 9th haha


----------



## cassiepink

I like my map  I like how retail is close to the dock, I like the placement of the town hall and the plaza... the gyroid is where the cafe now stands.  I like the shape of the river, the private beach, lots of space for development and the placement of the bridges.  I have triangle grass and cherries, and a south-facing waterfall at the bottom.  I am only just starting with the landscaping and starting with pwps so suggestions welcome!  I have a lighthouse and a bench on the cliff on the bottom left above the private beach, and a fence on the top right next to the cafe, there is also a fountain in front of the town hall.  My current Villagers are Tucker, Rudy, Nana, Willow, Hans (moving out), Diva, Avery, Victoria, Cally and Muffy.


----------



## viccles

After an undisclosed amount of resets (yes a million of them!) I finally have a good map! What do you think


----------



## Rozart

I absolutely love, love, _love_ my town hub area with both Retail and the town hall surrounding the town square. But I'm not too fond of my three ponds (it takes up so much unnecessary space) and my thin southern stretch of land. I mean I love that my house is right in front of the dock (it makes my island runs so much easier) but there's not much else to do with the land since it's really quite a thin stretch. =S


----------



## dreamysnowx

Just recently learnt how to upload screenshots so going on a uploading photo spree :3

My town map~ ^.^


----------



## ALLCAPS

ALLCAPS said:


> Peach town! :3 I resetted a few times just to get my lovely buttfruits because they are pink and pretty and awesome. Plus, I love that Re-Tail is close to the station. And my two big beaches. <3
> 
> I plan to move out those two villagers at the bottom (Chops and Blanche) and get everyone on the higher island. I hate Chops so much though, he blocked the area that I wanted a bridge on, so my third bridge (farthest left) is built awkwardly and blocked by his house and a rock. Plus he's right next to my house, and it's like who gave him the right??? >8I
> 
> Love my map, though, definitely. I love huge islands.



Update on my map! I searched for my post to compare the difference~






I got everyone on the higher island as planned. The lower island is going to be a sort of forest with only the mayor living there. I have much plans, hurrhurr.


----------



## Momonoki

Ah, i have found a fault in my map x) I can't put a bridge where i want to....I'll just stick with two bridges.


----------



## LadyScion

My town map  I put a shopping center at the top left side of my map.


----------



## Ettienne

I know a lot of people don't like the smaller strips of land on a map...but I shoved my campsite on one and intend on planting a foreign fruit orchard on the other. They're too small for villager houses so my trees will be safe. c:


----------



## kitanii

After resetting, I found a map that I love! Lots of open space!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Carina

This is the town map of my second copy. In this town my native fruit are peaches and I have square grass. Please don't mind the two non-mayor villager houses (the blue ones), they are just placeholders for the caf? and the police station  I am currently building a fountain in front of the town hall


----------



## simonhwsn

This is what I got after 5 hours (in 3 days) of resetting, my -almost- perfect map


----------



## Gizmodo

kitanii said:


> After resetting, I found a map that I love! Lots of open space!
> 
> View attachment 37131



Near perfection in a map.. definitely the type i like


----------



## BATOCTO

i've been playing with the villager placement trick. goal is to have all 10 villagers in a line


----------



## Uffe

I remember the first time I laid eyes on this map, I thought, "This looks amazing!" I placed my house and found it wasn't in the right spot. I wish you could see these things from top view to get a better look. My house was too close to the river. So I started over constantly until I got this map again.


----------



## Revan654

After a break from the game, Decided to do a fresh reset. After some resets I settled with this one. 














Train Station: Blue
Town Hall: Green/Blue
Fruit: Apples
Grass: Square


----------



## Cou

You guys make me so jealous and make me wanna restart my town. 

My town map is trash, I'm ashamed to even post it here, it's like wtf is going on there  It's my first town map, I never restarted, although it has crossed my mind, but I just can't find it in me to restart, ugh. It's so bad I have like 5-8 rocks? Placed in the worst spots too!! And I have like 3 mini rivers or whatever that's called. And my re-tail is right next to the train station/farthest from the deck/beach and ugh it's literally the worst town layout ever. Plus the fact that my permanent PWPs are in the ugliest spots too, wow I don't know if I should restart though because I already have everything unlocked and stuff


----------



## Piroshi

I just reset recently and I'm absolutely in love with my new map. I still have a lot of work to do though.


----------



## Gizmodo

BATOCTO said:


> View attachment 37588
> i've been playing with the villager placement trick. goal is to have all 10 villagers in a line



Perfect Layout, just Perfect


----------



## BluebellLight

Mkemacgregor said:


> Here is my town's map. I'm pretty happy with the layout (except for some of the villagers' house locations). Since I'm Scottish, I wanted my town to reflect that. I chose an area of Scotland where my clan originated as the basis for my town's layout which is why the beach is on the west side. Besides, I prefer sunsets to sunrises. If you're curious, the area I'm talking about is called Argyllshire and it's a county, not a town. I shortened the name due to ACNL's naming restrictions. I think it suits my town very well.
> 
> View attachment 24187
> 
> I love how the tree/plaza are centrally located with Re-tail and the Town Hall close by. There's a bench between the pond and the plaza. My house is near the ocean so I can hear the waves. My goal is to use the land on the eastern side for a large park-like area with lots of PWPs. I will need to move the southern bridge since Aurora decided to place her house directly in front of it. Argh! And lastly, I hope I get the Lighthouse PWP so I can put it in the Southwest area by the waterfall. My town is new (started on 1/1/14) so I've still got a long way to getting it where I want it, but I think I'm off to a great start.
> 
> 
> *Town Name:* Argyll
> *Town Mayor:* Mel
> *Town Fruit:* Peach
> *Town Tune:* Mull of Kintyre (by Paul McCartney and Wings)
> *Town Flag:* Duke of Argyll flag (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arms_of_the_Duke_of_Argyll.svg)
> *Train Station:* Brown roof (I don't have a preference)
> *Grass/Snow:* Not sure. My snow is kind of roundish. The grass on the island is triangle so does that mean my grass is triangle? I'm new and just started playing so I have no idea.
> *Villagers:* Aurora, Chief, Cobb, Cube, Dotty, Hans, Marcie, Tammy and Violet (two penguins and two apes, ugh!). Waiting for the right camper to show up for my 10th villager.
> 
> 
> 
> *Argyll*
> Established January 1st, 2014
> *Mayor Mel*
> Ne obliviscaris! "Forget not"
> *Dream Address:* 4400-3434-9662


Yay Wings town tune! (I love paul so much)


----------



## french toast

Piroshi said:


> I just reset recently and I'm absolutely in love with my new map. I still have a lot of work to do though.


I'd love to have that map. 

Here's mine:






It's pretty terrible, but I sort of made it work. I chose this map before I knew too late about getting a different set of them from Rover per reset. Oh well, I'll know better in the next AC.


----------



## Revan654

Did care for the last re-set, I redid my map. I like how this map turned out














TrainStation: Blue
Townhall: Blue
Fruit: Apples
Grass: Square
Villagers so far: Alfonso, Cousteau, Hamphrey, Pate, & Skye


----------



## spamurai

BATOCTO said:


> View attachment 37588
> i've been playing with the villager placement trick. goal is to have all 10 villagers in a line



THIS is too cool! Dedicated! 
I thought about having my villagers in a line but don't have the patience or determination. 
Perfect layout  Nice one


----------



## Hot

I guess I'll have to say goodbye to this map. .





XL's charging port broke, and might as well get a new one instead of repairing it.


----------



## The4thDoctor

Cold said:


> I guess I'll have to say goodbye to this map. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL's charging port broke, and might as well get a new one instead of repairing it.


Isn't save data on the cartridge itself, or if you have a digital copy, all on the SD card?


----------



## Hot

The4thDoctor said:


> Isn't save data on the cartridge itself, or if you have a digital copy, all on the SD card?


My main town is on my digital copy, while my two cycling towns are cartridges. Couldn't help but to make the digital copy my main after seeing the map.


----------



## Nouris

I like my map :3


----------



## davidxrawr

My map so far 

- Gray spots are my planned bridges
- Yellow spot is for future lighthouse 
- Blue spot is for future windmill
- Undecided for cafe,  police station, campsite

This is my second map. I really liked the layout of my first (it was perfect T_T) but my neighbors random placement ruined it for me. I also didint not know the campsite was permanent so that sucked too. I tried to do tricks to get villagers to move but I got tired of all the time traveling and decided to reset. 

This time I did the whole new save file reset trick and it worked wonderfully. The houses marked 1,2,3,4 are the neighbors that moved in (the others being the originals) and I got all of them on the first try, no resetting at all. I like how all my houses are grouped together and Im gonna try to use the reset method again to get  house in between both clusters of houses to close the gap.

I like this map because my neighbors houses, my house, and the town buildings have there own special area (Police station will be somewhere around retail/town hall). However I spent 5 hours trying to get this map. I didint like it at first but after hours of resetting I gave in. There was a nice river area for my house, all houses were on one side of the river, I had one big lake, and the town, tree, and retail were away from everything. It does suck that I have peaches as my native fruit. Was really hoping for oranges or apples but w.e. I hope I'll get em somewhere for now Ill plant island fruit and palms everywhere!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Nouris said:


> View attachment 39209
> I like my map :3



I love the layout!


----------



## Leopardfire

Cold said:


> My main town is on my digital copy, while my two cycling towns are cartridges. Couldn't help but to make the digital copy my main after seeing the map.


Could you try doing a system transfer, or if the 3DS is already dead, use the same SD card? I'm not sure if that would work, though...


----------



## Sawyer2030

Don't particularly love the top left but what can you do? 
BTW, I'm blocking Agent S' house


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Sawyer2030 said:


> View attachment 39778
> 
> Don't particularly love the top left but what can you do?
> BTW, I'm blocking Agent S' house



*steals your town and runs away*


----------



## BananaMan

It looked cool when I was choosing it but it can be problematic at times. The ponds and such make it feel much smaller than most other towns and I have no idea what I was thinking with some of the permanent building placements. But I'd hate to start all over so I just try to make the best of it.


----------



## Samwise

Here's my map!



*sorry for the poor quality ;u;*

Mayor: Sam (LoTR ref.)
Town name: Sherlock (Sherlock ref.)
Native Fruit: Apple

I really love the placing of my own home. Villagers trying to move in won't have the chance to build their houses beside mine since it's not too wide but not too narrow. Everybody in my town seems to love the right half part lol. Re-tail has just the right distance from the dock. 

I'm still thinking of what to do about that large chunk of land below. Can anyone recommend what should I put in it?


----------



## Momonoki

Im resetting right now, but it takes a loong while.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Main Town: Illusion
Mayor: Anna
Fruit: Cherries
Favorite Villager: Cherry  

The Lloid is where my lighthouse will be going up tommorrow


----------



## Regal

The only thing I hate about my town is where I placed my mayors house. I can't landscape around it at all. OTL


----------



## Melyora

All your maps look real nice! I can definitely see some pros in them!

Here's mine:





Where I stand is my house, and the Lloid is there will be a fence (close to my house so I can easily experiment with breeding plants, I'd love to try them myself without looking on the internet for it).

Right behind me are Katt and Fang, and they will be staying in my town if I can help <33 Adore these two a lot. 

The top left side is where my campsite and a bench is, this will become my picnic-by-the-river-park. 

The only thing is that I want Celia to move out at some point (she's the house right above the path leading to the docks), because it's hard to move easily with her house in the middle of the path... 

On the right side of the map along the cliff I have made my fruit garden, all the way down to Curlos house (near the Lloid), with all different kinds of fruits.

Compared to some other maps I see I sometimes feel like they are so much bigger than mine XD But I'm still tidying up and seeing where I want to lay paths and plant trees and such. Not planning on laying down paths for a long time, but I'd like to have the general lines figured out. Also to see where the next PWP is going to be ^^


----------



## Sir.Sims

*Keep resetting if you don't like your current town!*

*People, if you don't like your map... just destroy it and keep resetting!! It's definitely worth it!!* But it might take a few days.

I already played in another town for a while now, but finally decided that I just not happy with the whole layout anymore. And after over 1000 resets, this is the new "ToonTown":







So, why do I simply love this town:

1.  Only *one pond* -> lots of space for future projects, landscaping, et cetera...
2.  *Town hall* *above plaza* (even though Chops decided to destroy the direct passage, guess who will get ignored?)
3.  *House* on my *"own" island* with *private beach*!
4. No building directly at the map-wall (hate that)
5.  No *shallow*, unusable strip of land -> *OPEN* spaces!
6.  Buildings *nicely scattered* and not all cluttered at one points, which would make other parts of the map desolated.
7. *Square* grass (favorite) + *Apples*
8. Waterfall facing *south*
9.  Beach *not divided* in two annoying parts.


Maybe I'm the only one who loves this particular town, what do you guys think? 

*PS: I just noticed the irony in Chops deciding to move just above the the plaza at the exlusive spot, blocking the path. His personality? Smug.    ...  yeah I know... *

*CURRENT VILLAGERS:*


----------



## davidxrawr

Finally I got around working with Miiverse and got a good picture!


I have my "shop area" NW and "housing area" South (which was done with little resetting luckily)
Gonna try to make the campsite area more campsite-like with possibly picnic blanket & fire pit 
Luckily all bridges and the bottom of the plaza are aligned for easy path making.
Finally once I get a hold of some apples & oranges I will make an orchard behind the cafe

What do you guys think?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

View attachment 42238
...
I don't think much has really changed with the map since I took this one.
Mac ((closes to TH)) is in boxes tomorrow, so Saturday I will be putting up the police station there. =3
...
-looks at map-
Actually, another villager has moved out sense then and a new moved it... but other than that it's about the same.


----------



## Sharmista

View attachment 42256

I haven't acquired all of my dreamies yet so the houses will be arranged differently when my town is finished (I currently plan to have them all on the bottom half of the map... or most of them). I love how the town hall is placed and the plaza... and that I had this space for my mayor's house.


----------



## R00T

I love my map

1. I wanted it for the soul intention of having re-tail close to the dock. That way I wouldn't have to walk across town to sell me stuff
2. The river doesn't leave any "dead zones" I have a lot of space on either side of it
3. The bottom left corner looks like a "dead zone" but it was the perfect spot for a light house
4. I want to build a horizontal bridge right in the middle but Puck's house is in the way (praying to the AC god's he moves soon lol)
5. My only complain is where I put my house, I wish I put it up higher so I would have more room to landscape 
6. Oh and the rock placements piss me of from time to time. Three of them are right on the edges of my paths but I'm thankful only one interferes with them. I don't use that path very often and it's hidden behind some trees (out of sight out of mind lol)


----------



## BitterCoffee

Sorry for the massive pic gaah >___>. Had the game since it came out in the UK but I thought it was time to have a change so I reset today!:3
Town Name: Pandora 
Fruit: Apples (YEY OMG) 
Villagers: Look at the pic buddy. 
I'm so happy with this layout, fingers crossed for my new town:3


----------



## Diclonius217

Just a question, How do you take screenshots of your map?


----------



## BitterCoffee

I just took a picture with my phone and then uploaded it to a image hosting website :3 I dunno if its the 'proper' way, but it worked for me x3


----------



## davidxrawr

Diclonius217 said:


> Just a question, How do you take screenshots of your map?




http://animalcrossingus.tumblr.com/post/69766287297/how-to-import-acnl-pics-from-miiverse


----------



## feavre

Aah this makes me want another town!


----------



## Maven2379

Here is my new map, I hated my old one there was no room for anything, this one seems nice and open!


----------



## cherche

some of the villagers have moved in/out since i took this cap but it's mostly the same.


----------



## caker

davidxrawr said:


> Finally I got around working with Miiverse and got a good picture!
> View attachment 42234
> 
> I have my "shop area" NW and "housing area" South (which was done with little resetting luckily)
> Gonna try to make the campsite area more campsite-like with possibly picnic blanket & fire pit
> Luckily all bridges and the bottom of the plaza are aligned for easy path making.
> Finally once I get a hold of some apples & oranges I will make an orchard behind the cafe
> 
> What do you guys think?



Oh wow, I love how the villagers are scattered on the south side of your town. Do you have a dream address?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir.Sims said:


> *People, if you don't like your map... just destroy it and keep resetting!! It's definitely worth it!!* But it might take a few days.
> 
> I already played in another town for a while now, but finally decided that I just not happy with the whole layout anymore. And after over 1000 resets, this is the new "ToonTown":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do I simply love this town:
> 
> 1.  Only *one pond* -> lots of space for future projects, landscaping, et cetera...
> 2.  *Town hall* *above plaza* (even though Chops decided to destroy the direct passage, guess who will get ignored?)
> 3.  *House* on my *"own" island* with *private beach*!
> 4. No building directly at the map-wall (hate that)
> 5.  No *shallow*, unusable strip of land -> *OPEN* spaces!
> 6.  Buildings *nicely scattered* and not all cluttered at one points, which would make other parts of the map desolated.
> 7. *Square* grass (favorite) + *Apples*
> 8. Waterfall facing *south*
> 9.  Beach *not divided* in two annoying parts.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who loves this particular town, what do you guys think?




We have a similar town map 

...but you have less ponds and the placement of your Retail and Plaza is superior, so I'm jealous....


----------



## feavre

What do you guys think of my map?  I don't like that I have 3 ponds and 8 rocks...and I put my house in a terrible spot where villagers come too close XD  SHould I reset or no...?


----------



## nammie

here's fine


----------



## horan

lq pic because Isabelle doesn't wanna let me demolish anything atm. 

i've had the same town since the release date and i don't plot reset (too lazy, wey hey) so my town is kind of a mess!!! but i love it just the same. i also love how none of my villagers have ever lived to the left at the town hall so i'm able to put in a make shift park there c:


----------



## Sir.Sims

caker said:


> Oh wow, I love how the villagers are scattered on the south side of your town. Do you have a dream address?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar town map
> 
> ...but you have less ponds and the placement of your Retail and Plaza is superior, so I'm jealous....
> 
> View attachment 43667



Haha, nice! We have indeed the same general layout. As I've already stated: I really fell in love with that specific layout, simply because the river doesn't cause any "dead/narrow zones of land" - and instead rather creates this interesting peninsula in the SW of the map and also a private beach. There's enough space everywhere. 
And btw, you don't have to be jealous. Because I've come to the conclusion that you will never be 100% happy with your own map and you will always think that the maps of other players are better/more interesting. At least that's how it is for me. 
I can't really explain the reason for that, maybe your own map just becomes a bit boring and unexciting after a while.


----------



## Improv

Here is my map!


Spoiler: -



View attachment 43946​


​The Reset Center is to the right of the Caf?. I truly like my map ^^ I just need to demolish one of those two bridges and I'm not sure which I should kick out.


----------



## Riobelle

The bottom is very clutted since everyone insists on moving down there when there's enough space up top for a house or two...


----------



## Chris

This is Hanamura. Founded June 13, 2013. 
​


----------



## Toeto

I love all it's perfect imperfections.
Thinking about it, I should have placed my house a bit more to the right so that .. oh well.


----------



## Aubrey895

This is one of my maps. I'll post the other three when I play.


----------



## Nameless fox

oops, wrong browser tab


----------



## horan

ngl, this thread inspired me to restart and try plot resetting so here's my new town lol. Beau moved in behind the town hall and i considered plotting him somewhere else, but, since i was debating on what pwp to put behind there, i decided to let him stay lol


----------



## Nymeri

Here's my map


----------



## Becca617




----------



## Hazysummerskies

The quality of this picture kind of sucks, but you get the idea.

The other two player houses are basically just to keep villagers from moving there.

My house is the one above the pirate beach.

Why I like this map?

1. No narrow strips of land around river.

2. Well positioned Re-Tail near docks.

3. Well positioned plaza which keeps villagers from cluttering up the almost island-like area where my house lies.

4. I like town hall being near the top of the map.

5. Native fruit is peaches which is a favorite of mine.

6. I have a neat pirate's beach. I don't do much with it, but it looks pretty sweet. I have coconut trees planted there.

7. I have a default red train station. Whenever you remodel, the inside stays the same. I would have been happy with anything but green. Green metal looked horrendous with the already blue and red interior.


----------



## feavre

I can't decide whether I like the narrow strips since I could hide the ugly campsite there...


----------



## lumineerin

feavre said:


> I can't decide whether I like the narrow strips since I could hide the ugly campsite there...



That's what I did with my town! You can only see the campsite if you go behind my house!


----------



## Improv

emcconville said:


> That's what I did with my town! You can only see the campsite if you go behind my house!
> 
> View attachment 45080



Your river is the same as mine! Our buildings are placed differently, though. (our campsites are in the same spot, though)


----------



## mikanmilk

Here's my map. I LUV it!!!

I didn't like any from the first 4 choices I got so reset. The next time this was one of the choices and I was like "Oh yes!" 
I chose it mainly for the way the river runs almost straight across through the middle of town and didn't really pay much attention to anything else. 
But now I am really glad that my tree and town hall are at the top and next to each other. With where I placed the cafe it almost makes them part of the shopping street and the whole rest of the town is free. A lot of people seem to like having the tree in the center of the map, but I like it just where it is on mine.

Also I got really lucky with just two ponds and a long beach with a private beach area too.
Wish I had apples as a native fruit (I got peaches) and circle grass (I got triangles) but otherwise I am super happy with my town. 

Oh! Also! I just let the animals place their houses wherever (just resetting to make sure they didn't end up in front of my house or other buildings) and they've formed kind of a pinwheel spiral around my house by themselves! Super cool! Now I am going to make sure my 10th villager places their house in the spiral too. Probably in the bottom left area.


----------



## Buttercup

i think my map is the best  i love it so much

ew @ villagers placing their house right next to mine though


----------



## Reserved

Should I keep this town or reset? The main problem I have with this town is this river, but other than that, it has Peaches (favorite fruit), good Town Hall and Plaza location, private peach, etc.


----------



## feavre

Reserved said:


> Should I keep this town or reset? The main problem I have with this town is this river, but other than that, it has Peaches (favorite fruit), good Town Hall and Plaza location, private peach, etc.



restart.  The river is cutting off land in the north sides and that makes the north half unbalanced I think.But if youlike it keep it 
[


----------



## poliwag0

Reserved said:


> Should I keep this town or reset? The main problem I have with this town is this river, but other than that, it has Peaches (favorite fruit), good Town Hall and Plaza location, private peach, etc.



Reset, you barely have any space. And the town hall/tree/re-tail placement isn't great.


----------



## Reserved

feavre said:


> restart.  The river is cutting off land in the north sides and that makes the north half unbalanced I think.But if youlike it keep it
> [





poliwag0 said:


> Reset, you barely have any space. And the town hall/tree/re-tail placement isn't great.


Okay, thanks. Resetting once again...


----------



## Reserved

Pros:

Good Town Hall and Plaza locations (imo)
Triangle Grass
Oranges
Bottom land for housing

Cons:
Bad Re-Tail location
Two beaches


----------



## Reserved

Reserved said:


> Pros:
> 
> Good Town Hall and Plaza locations (imo)
> Triangle Grass
> Oranges
> Bottom land for housing
> 
> Cons:
> Bad Re-Tail location
> Two beaches


repost - need quick replies


----------



## poliwag0

It's impossible to not have two beaches unless you don't have a river?


----------



## Reserved

poliwag0 said:


> It's impossible to not have two beaches unless you don't have a river?


You can have the river end at the ocean, allowing for it to be one long strip of land. 

Do you think I should reset, or no?


----------



## feavre

Reserved said:


> You can have the river end at the ocean, allowing for it to be one long strip of land.
> 
> Do you think I should reset, or no?



I like the little nook for a house.  I personally like it!And I like having all businesses in the north so south can be residential


----------



## TeeTee

Reserved said:


> You can have the river end at the ocean, allowing for it to be one long strip of land.
> 
> Do you think I should reset, or no?



Before you ask people if you should reset or not... ask yourself what you are looking for in a town. What are the 3 things that will make you satisfied with a town layout? 
...
okay once you have what you want... now I want you to take a look at what I posted on my Tumblr [link here]. Pick out all the maps you are content with and hopefully you get one of them.


----------



## Reserved

feavre said:


> I like the little nook for a house.  I personally like it!And I like having all businesses in the north so south can be residential


For the nook, do you mean the little area that sticks out from the river? If that's it, I actually put my house in the middle of it. 

@TeeTee - Thank you for that!


----------



## feavre

TeeTee said:


> Before you ask people if you should reset or not... ask yourself what you are looking for in a town. What are the 3 things that will make you satisfied with a town layout?
> ...
> okay once you have what you want... now I want you to take a look at what I posted on my Tumblr [link here]. Pick out all the maps you are content with and hopefully you get one of them.



That chart is really great but it only shows rivers... Often times the ponds and shop locations are just as important. Even if we get the right river we still have to reset a bazillion times hahah XD


----------



## TeeTee

Reserved said:


> For the nook, do you mean the little area that sticks out from the river? If that's it, I actually put my house in the middle of it.
> 
> @TeeTee - Thank you for that!


Welcome! Good luck and have fun! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



feavre said:


> That chart is really great but it only shows rivers... Often times the ponds and shop locations are just as important. Even if we get the right river we still have to reset a bazillion times hahah XD


That's why I asked Reserved to pick out all the maps he/she is content with. There's a greater chance Reserved will run into the perfect pond and building layout with more than one good river layouts.
Also I am sure I can help with the path if building and ponds are in the way. I rate towns and I make path blueprints with people's maps:


Spoiler


----------



## MagicalCat590

The town of Oranae.


----------



## Titi

Reserved said:


> Pros:
> 
> Good Town Hall and Plaza locations (imo)
> Triangle Grass
> Oranges
> Bottom land for housing
> 
> Cons:
> Bad Re-Tail location
> Two beaches



Omg I looooooooooooooove this one, I so want this town map! D:


----------



## Sherry

Here's the map of Vertania:

What I like:
- Placements of everything, especially the Plaza.
- Lots of space
- River shape
- Only one pond

What I don't like:
- Town Fruit (Oranges)... But at least they aren't pears.
- Placements of three permanent rocks, but I already worked around them.


----------



## KnittyOctopus

I had been playing for about a month and decided to reset. I went through a lot of maps (21, to be exact) and did not find one without a house right in front of town hall. So lame. But other than that, I really like it. I thought I'd see what everyone thinks.  

I got Peaches as my fruit, again. XD I love how much space it has, and how much beach I've got. The only thing I hate is that Violet lives RIGHT IN FRONT of Town Hall.


----------



## heirabbit

Found the perfect map! 
Native fruit is peaches also.


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I reset about a month ago after playing in the same town for over 7 months. I really regretted it and considered dropping the game entirely. But then I came across this map, I hated it at first but now I absolutely love it. 

What I love:

Little bubble of land that's perfect for my house! I have a waterfall and a private ramp to the beach in my garden 
A nice area around the secluded pond that I've made into a little park area and I'm going to get all the villager houses round that area
Circle grass
Peaches
Beach cove
Green town hall
Brown train station
All buildings are at the top so I have space for PWP
Private beach
Not too many ponds


View attachment 45577View attachment 45578


----------



## Hyasynth

I must have gone through a good 100-ish maps before finally settling on one, but I think this one reconciles all of my requirements. All in all, I'm quite satisfied.






Pros:

Room on both sides
Re-Tail is close to the docks
Town Hall is completely unobstructed
Only one pond
Circle grass
South-facing waterfall
A gigantic main beach
Pirate's beach!

Cons:

Town Square is off to side.
None of my current townies are keepers.
Cherries, again.
I'm gonna miss my star snow ;_;
The best nook in town (close to the docks) is occupied by two losers.


----------



## DaCoSim

Well I'm currently cycling to get 3 villagers plotted better so it's not finished. I'd like to keep the bottom half like that though so I'll move frannie and fuchsia in down there in the plots that the ones I'm cycling through are in. Also at the top left I'll put bam's house underneath peanut's house. I luv this map  I've had it since the very beginning.


----------



## feavre

Hyasynth said:


> I must have gone through a good 100-ish maps before finally settling on one, but I think this one reconciles all of my requirements. All in all, I'm quite satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Room on both sides
> Re-Tail is close to the docks
> Town Hall is completely unobstructed
> Only one pond
> Circle grass
> South-facing waterfall
> A gigantic main beach
> Pirate's beach!
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Town Square is off to side.
> None of my current townies are keepers.
> Cherries, again.
> I'm gonna miss my star snow ;_;
> The best nook in town (close to the docks) is occupied by two losers.



LOVE YOUR TOWN.  And I wouldn't wanna live by the losers because then your house is far from main st, which is the first thing I check haha. REally jealous, love the south facing waterfall and the non split beach.  And I want cherries so bad.  I'm resetting for a map now and have had no luck.


----------



## Hyasynth

feavre said:


> LOVE YOUR TOWN.  And I wouldn't wanna live by the losers because then your house is far from main st, which is the first thing I check haha. REally jealous, love the south facing waterfall and the non split beach.  And I want cherries so bad.  I'm resetting for a map now and have had no luck.


Haha, thanks! 

Yeah, in retrospect I probably would have placed my house where I did anyway since it's close to everything important. What I really hated about my last home was how it was close to the middle of the map, and I had to maneuver around it more often than I'd prefer to. Ever since then, I vowed to stick my mayor's houses in out-of-the-way places.

I do love the way cherries look in this game, but I had them in my last town as well so I was hoping for something else. 
I prefer cherries over oranges though, I had those in my very first town and perfect oranges just look bizarre to me.

Keep going at it! As silly as it is that we only get 4 maps per reset, it is so worth it when you find the perfect map for you.
I think finding mine must have taken about 6 hours in total, it was ridiculous. I did find a number of hilariously bad maps in the process, and now I wish I'd taken pictures. Like that one map with three ponds in a perfect row.


----------



## Adventure9

fink said:


> I know this thread is a day early and a buck short with my lack of map to put here but I know quite a few members have the game and I'd like to see a thread like this. When I get my game on sunday (and i'm done resetting ) I'll edit this post and add my map. please don't set me on fire mods x_x
> 
> Any members who have the game early want to share their town layout? You can include your town fruit and villagers if you'd like.
> 
> /edit
> 
> Main Town: Viridian
> Mayor: Andrea
> Fruit: Peaches
> Favorite Villager: Winnie



Whoa! It's weird how very similar my map is to yours!  My beaches, plaza, house, and river are like all in the same place! I should upload a picture later


----------



## feavre

Hyasynth said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> Yeah, in retrospect I probably would have placed my house where I did anyway since it's close to everything important. What I really hated about my last home was how it was close to the middle of the map, and I had to maneuver around it more often than I'd prefer to. Ever since then, I vowed to stick my mayor's houses in out-of-the-way places.
> 
> I do love the way cherries look in this game, but I had them in my last town as well so I was hoping for something else.
> I prefer cherries over oranges though, I had those in my very first town and perfect oranges just look bizarre to me.
> 
> Keep going at it! As silly as it is that we only get 4 maps per reset, it is so worth it when you find the perfect map for you.
> I think finding mine must have taken about 6 hours in total, it was ridiculous. I did find a number of hilariously bad maps in the process, and now I wish I'd taken pictures. Like that one map with three ponds in a perfect row.



Aaah it's taking so long!! All of my options have crappy rivers, too many ponds, or not cherries as town fruit.


----------



## feavre

Should I keep this one? It has pears


----------



## Hazysummerskies

feavre said:


> View attachment 45689
> 
> Should I keep this one? It has pears



I think it's decent. I like the retail location. You could build your house on the little island next to the southern waterfall.

Town fruit is a minor detail. You can plant other fruit trees.


----------



## davidxrawr

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 45518
> 
> Found the perfect map!
> Native fruit is peaches also.



Love this map. Only things I would change would be the location of your villagers houses (I like "residential areas") and the town fruit. If I could squeeze the police station and cafe between retail and the beach that would be awesome (for me lol)!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I love my map, its very open spaced besides my police station. Love it to bits. 
Also shocking note every villagers' house (besides Big Top's on the far left) was placed by random. I didn't know of the reset plot trick till months later.


----------



## Cascade

ElizaCat90 said:


> The town of Oranae.
> 
> View attachment 45355




i love your map :3


----------



## feavre

Hazysummerskies said:


> I think it's decent. I like the retail location. You could build your house on the little island next to the southern waterfall.
> 
> Town fruit is a minor detail. You can plant other fruit trees.



I didn't keep it.  I think the pond by the station was wasting space.


----------



## carousels

i really love my new map!
i have square grass but literally everything else is perfect to me :3


----------



## krielle

here's my map guys,
just before Diana leaves </3


----------



## Teru

*Arcadia*

Hehe, here's mine. Can you recognise who all my villagers are? 

​
That pale line around my house is actually a 'boundary' that nobody can move into. (I marked it off with lampposts and bushes.) The north-western quarter is off-limits to resident houses too


----------



## krielle

Teru said:


> Hehe, here's mine. Can you recognise who all my villagers are?
> 
> View attachment 45938​
> That pale line around my house is actually a 'boundary' around my house that nobody can move into. (I marked it off with lampposts and bushes.) The north-western quarter is off-limits to resident houses too


Wow I really like how you made your map! :'D
My guess: Marshal, Jeremiah, Puddles, Phoebe, Wart Jr., and that's all I know xD


----------



## Teru

mayorkiyo said:


> Wow I really like how you made your map! :'D
> My guess: Marshal, Jeremiah, Puddles, Phoebe, Wart Jr., and that's all I know xD



Oh pretty good! xD You even got Jeremiah, who I thought could ahve been confused with every other blue AC character xP I should have said that the pink house that probably looks like Puddle's house is my own (it's like that because of the dress my character wears)


----------



## marigoldilocks

Here's Lawndale. Overall I'm pretty happy with my layout. I would get rid of the skinny bit of land near the top if I wanted to complain,  but it doesn't bother me too much.

(Hopefully the pic right way up, sorry if it's landscape.)


----------



## heirabbit

Teru said:


> Oh pretty good! xD You even got Jeremiah, who I thought could ahve been confused with every other blue AC character xP I should have said that the pink house that probably looks like Puddle's house is my own (it's like that because of the dress my character wears)



Caroline and Tangy?


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Teru said:


> Oh pretty good! xD You even got Jeremiah, who I thought could ahve been confused with every other blue AC character xP I should have said that the pink house that probably looks like Puddle's house is my own (it's like that because of the dress my character wears)



 I'm gonna guess Caroline, tangy, zucker and lily :3


----------



## Ropera

Here's mine.Everyone else has a better map than me,I would reset but I don't want to lose all of my progress.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Candice said:


> i love your map :3


Thank you. It's my favorite town yet!


----------



## ladylotte

Teru said:


> Hehe, here's mine. Can you recognise who all my villagers are?
> 
> View attachment 45938​
> That pale line around my house is actually a 'boundary' that nobody can move into. (I marked it off with lampposts and bushes.) The north-western quarter is off-limits to resident houses too



For the lamppost 'boundary', how many spaces away from your house are the lamppost positioned? I'm needing to do that in my town, as especially as I'm trying to get myself out of the plot resetting habit, and I really don't want house plots in my front yard.


----------



## feavre

Ropera said:


> Here's mine.Everyone else has a better map than me,I would reset but I don't want to lose all of my progress.


Wow 5 ponds!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ropera said:


> Here's mine.Everyone else has a better map than me,I would reset but I don't want to lose all of my progress.



Don't feel bad. I've worse maps.


----------



## HoennMaster

Sir.Sims said:


> *People, if you don't like your map... just destroy it and keep resetting!! It's definitely worth it!!* But it might take a few days.
> 
> I already played in another town for a while now, but finally decided that I just not happy with the whole layout anymore. And after over 1000 resets, this is the new "ToonTown":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do I simply love this town:
> 
> 1.  Only *one pond* -> lots of space for future projects, landscaping, et cetera...
> 2.  *Town hall* *above plaza* (even though Chops decided to destroy the direct passage, guess who will get ignored?)
> 3.  *House* on my *"own" island* with *private beach*!
> 4. No building directly at the map-wall (hate that)
> 5.  No *shallow*, unusable strip of land -> *OPEN* spaces!
> 6.  Buildings *nicely scattered* and not all cluttered at one points, which would make other parts of the map desolated.
> 7. *Square* grass (favorite) + *Apples*
> 8. Waterfall facing *south*
> 9.  Beach *not divided* in two annoying parts.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who loves this particular town, what do you guys think?
> 
> *PS: I just noticed the irony in Chops deciding to move just above the the plaza at the exlusive spot, blocking the path. His personality? Smug.    ...  yeah I know... *
> 
> *CURRENT VILLAGERS:*
> 
> View attachment 42760



Your town is amazing. I wish I had it. Love how the "island" has nothing on it. I personally would make that a villager neighborhood so the rest could be filled with PWPs and I love the straight line between town hall and town tree. I would make that in a park....I might reset for that lol.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I've got my map and a map with the paths I've added:











I've got a nice little park to the right of my police station, a bench and flowers to the left of the recycle centre, a light house in the bottom left square, a zen bell on the square to the right of that, a fountain in the middle of the square path on the top right bridge and then one different fountain just above the police station.

I'm still doing a lot of work and the house in the bottom right should be gone tomorrow as Mac has just moved out, then I need to get rid of Ken who is in the top right. I've also gone with putting flowers around each house that match the roof's colour


----------



## Sir.Sims

HoennMaster said:


> Your town is amazing. I wish I had it. Love how the "island" has nothing on it. I personally would make that a villager neighborhood so the rest could be filled with PWPs and I love the straight line between town hall and town tree. I would make that in a park....I might reset for that lol.



Aw, I wish I could send you a copy of my layout somehow. =) Yea, it is indeed so awesome!
But at least now you know exactly what you should look out for when resetting for a new town. I guarantee you will really love this (or a similar) layour. Best luck!


----------



## Teru

ladylotte said:


> Teru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, here's mine. Can you recognise who all my villagers are?
> 
> View attachment 45938​
> That pale line around my house is actually a 'boundary' that nobody can move into. (I marked it off with lampposts and bushes.) The north-western quarter is off-limits to resident houses too
> 
> 
> 
> For the lamppost 'boundary', how many spaces away from your house are the lamppost positioned? I'm needing to do that in my town, as especially as I'm trying to get myself out of the plot resetting habit, and I really don't want house plots in my front yard.
Click to expand...


The lampposts are all at most 6 spaces away from the house, and from each other (so 6 blank spaces in between). 
If you wanna look at the bottom of this blog post I made, you can see how I sorta mapped out the PWPs in my town with explanation.



heirabbit said:


> Caroline and Tangy?





LilyElizabeth said:


> I'm gonna guess Caroline, tangy, zucker and lily :3



Caroline and Tangy are right ^^ 
I might as well come out and say the last few who are not so popular: Lyman, Deirdre and Baabara


----------



## lumineerin

Hyasynth said:


> I must have gone through a good 100-ish maps before finally settling on one, but I think this one reconciles all of my requirements. All in all, I'm quite satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Room on both sides
> Re-Tail is close to the docks
> Town Hall is completely unobstructed
> Only one pond
> Circle grass
> South-facing waterfall
> A gigantic main beach
> Pirate's beach!
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Town Square is off to side.
> None of my current townies are keepers.
> Cherries, again.
> I'm gonna miss my star snow ;_;
> The best nook in town (close to the docks) is occupied by two losers.



I absolutely love your town's layout!


----------



## space-berry

i've been resetting for hours and this is what i've settled with for now





not 100% sure if i'm going to keep it
circle grass and cherries, so i was glad about that
i hate all of the villagers i have so far, though


----------



## RayOfHope

space-berry said:


> i've been resetting for hours and this is what i've settled with for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% sure if i'm going to keep it
> circle grass and cherries, so i was glad about that
> i hate all of the villagers i have so far, though



o.o That river is exactly like mine, just flipped the other way, haha. What villagers?


----------



## space-berry

Wyndfyre said:


> o.o That river is exactly like mine, just flipped the other way, haha. What villagers?



celia, twiggy, gloria, frank, jay, clay


----------



## NSFW

fave: trainstation straight to town plaza
fave: cool house placement except the one being lonely near the beach

ew: campsite in bad place
ew: cafe,police,town hall all together.

fruit: orange/perfect orange.

question: how to take picture of bottom screen without using phone lmao


----------



## kasane

Native fruit is Orange :3


----------



## CR33P

there are so many threads like this already please


----------



## Capella

space-berry said:


> celia, twiggy, gloria, frank, jay, clay



Omg twiggy if she ever moves can I buy her from you xD


----------



## MayorAriana

i like how close my ponds are because they are decorated rlly cute now which is nice
i love villager housing placement
LOVE WHERE MY CAMPSITE IS ITS RLLY CUTE
theres the waterwell thing in between the coffee shop and the camp site and i put a path from the campsite to the water well and from the "back door" of the coffee shop to the waterwell so the roost can have fresh water
in that little circle area is my park
town plaza next to train stationis so qt

but i dont like that dumb house by the bridge flora needs to go


----------



## Teru

space-berry said:


> i've been resetting for hours and this is what i've settled with for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% sure if i'm going to keep it
> circle grass and cherries, so i was glad about that
> i hate all of the villagers i have so far, though





Wyndfyre said:


> o.o That river is exactly like mine, just flipped the other way, haha. What villagers?



That's so close to my map too, with townhall and Retail switched around and native cherries xP 
Ahhh I hope you kept it, I'm such a sucker for that river shape (I think it's perfect - not too simple and not too windy) and you can get rid of bad villagers with time. I reset for my town on-and-off for days.




creepysheepy said:


> there are so many threads like this already please



Pfft yeah I'd like you to point out all of those "many threads like this" that were there _already_ when the OP decided to start this one. (I.e. Check the date.) If you're going to complain, do it in a place where it'd make sense.


----------



## space-berry

Teru said:


> That's so close to my map too, with townhall and Retail switched around and native cherries xP
> Ahhh I hope you kept it, I'm such a sucker for that river shape (I think it's perfect - not too simple and not too windy) and you can get rid of bad villagers with time. I reset for my town on-and-off for days.



i still have it for now, i'm going to play with it for about a week (real time) while time traveling a bit, before i decide to keep or not


----------



## feavre

creepysheepy said:


> there are so many threads like this already please



This is the biggest one I believe haha


----------



## AmyK

hellaradcaitlin said:


> question: how to take picture of bottom screen without using phone lmao



I'm awfully late, but nevertheless: Go to the town hall, sit on your chair and tell Isabell you want to demolish a project. After that the map will show up on your top screen and you can take a screenshot. You don't have to demolish anything, just quit the process afterwards.


----------



## Fieh

I've resetted my first town, when I started this game I had no idea you could pick a map.
Now I ended up with this one and I just love it (even though I miss my old villagers)






I'm just waiting for Freya to leave so I can make my own little woods on a private island 
But I'm very happy with the placement of Re-Tail, and the townhall and my tree so close to eachother, only one pond with lots of space for PWP's around it


----------



## PaperCat

This is my map. I am not too far into the game. I am unsure if it is even a decent map, but I like some of my villagers. lol
Town: Red Oak
Favourite Villagers: Bluebear, Aurora and Buck.


----------



## CaptiveLegacy

Everyone has such lovely towns!! ;3;

This is my town from my first copy of my game! I LOVE it! I love where my house is, the river, the little ponds, and everything!




I just bought a second copy a few days ago, and just settled on this town. Surprisingly, I like it! I am going to add a bridge near the bottom later!


----------



## sibe

i wasn't aware of being able to reset maps when i started NL so i'm glad i picked such a good map


----------



## Scrafty

Likes:
The winding river, I know a lot of people prefer straighter ones though. I like how it creates sections of different areas.
Re-Tail location
The rocks are all in decent places
The plaza is near the town hall
Town fruit is apples

Dislike:
Thin strip of land at the top
Where I put the cafe, there were houses in all the places i should have placed it at the start.
South facing waterfalls are nicer.


----------



## Panduhh

I didn't know I could get different maps either so I'm glad mine doesn't totally suck. The only thing I really don't like is that I have 2 beaches. and I put the campsite in a dumb place. Lol


----------



## tinytaylor

Sir.Sims said:


> *People, if you don't like your map... just destroy it and keep resetting!! It's definitely worth it!!* But it might take a few days.
> 
> I already played in another town for a while now, but finally decided that I just not happy with the whole layout anymore. And after over 1000 resets, this is the new "ToonTown":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do I simply love this town:
> 
> 1.  Only *one pond* -> lots of space for future projects, landscaping, et cetera...
> 2.  *Town hall* *above plaza* (even though Chops decided to destroy the direct passage, guess who will get ignored?)
> 3.  *House* on my *"own" island* with *private beach*!
> 4. No building directly at the map-wall (hate that)
> 5.  No *shallow*, unusable strip of land -> *OPEN* spaces!
> 6.  Buildings *nicely scattered* and not all cluttered at one points, which would make other parts of the map desolated.
> 7. *Square* grass (favorite) + *Apples*
> 8. Waterfall facing *south*
> 9.  Beach *not divided* in two annoying parts.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who loves this particular town, what do you guys think?
> 
> *PS: I just noticed the irony in Chops deciding to move just above the the plaza at the exlusive spot, blocking the path. His personality? Smug.    ...  yeah I know... *
> 
> *CURRENT VILLAGERS:*
> 
> View attachment 42760



Town goals


----------



## Camillion

Versails.
Things I like:
Beach
Everything so close together and yet plenty of room


Caelum
Things I like:
So spread out!
Tiny island to plant hybrids on


----------



## Smokee

sibe said:


> i wasn't aware of being able to reset maps when i started NL so i'm glad i picked such a good map



I have the same river as you!


----------



## tinytaylor

Spoiler






I'm pretty dang happy with my town for once
4 ponds and I don't particularly care for my villagers 
but I couldn't be happier!


----------



## krielle

Panduhh said:


> View attachment 48343
> 
> I didn't know I could get different maps either so I'm glad mine doesn't totally suck. The only thing I really don't like is that I have 2 beaches. and I put the campsite in a dumb place. Lol


I really love your river! n_n


----------



## Yggdrasil

Spoiler










My map is god awful. Huge long river......


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Spoiler: my town










i do quite like my town


----------



## hanzy

This is my map. I wasn't so keen on it at first, but I've learned to love it ^^
I especially like my mini neighbourhood in the SE corner.


----------



## Sanaki

Currently map resetting right now. :3 Looking at all of these for inspiration. ^_^


----------



## tolisamarie

This is my fairly new town (in signature). I bought a second cartridge to make it because I couldn't bear to erase my first one. I LOVE everything about it!!!


----------



## PaperCat

I kinda like my map. It is growing on me.


----------



## Campy

tolisamarie said:


> This is my fairly new town (in signature). I bought a second cartridge to make it because I couldn't bear to erase my first one. I LOVE everything about it!!!


Oh wow, I love how you've got both your player houses and the buildings lined up like that! That looks really nice.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Spoiler: Ophylix







I feel like Ophylix is a bit cramped with the way my villagers are all set up, but nonetheless I like it a lot



Spoiler: TheUnder







This is just my cycling town the gyroid is my Police Station PWP. I don't know entirely if I will keep this map once I'm done cycling.


----------



## LadyVivia

It's not up to date, but i'm too lazy to take my SD card right now. Also, Warning: Please do not look at that hideous house in the top left corner, that is Kiki, and she is currently being forced to leave, so do not worry.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

It's alright, though I wish Re-Tail was a bit closer to the train station.


----------



## feavre

I still haven't found my map T_T  I want only one pond but that alone is pretty hard to find especially with decent river shape.


----------



## Locket

Spoiler: The Town of Coffee


----------



## Museic

The town of Bluebell


----------



## Sanaki

Hooray for sidewards iPod pictures!

Outlined:





Not Outlined:


----------



## feavre

Are you a plot resetter?  I had my town planned but then villagers moved on where I had paths set T_T


----------



## LadyVivia

THIS IS NOT MY MAP, BUT I WOULD LIKE EVERYONE TO SEE THIS.


----------



## empressbethie

sibe said:


> i wasn't aware of being able to reset maps when i started NL so i'm glad i picked such a good map


I think that map is perfect :O It's making me want to reset (I only started my second town yesterday!)


----------



## Arcticfox5

These pictures are not up to date since two villagers have moved out and two new villagers have moved in since then, but it is still pretty much the same.

Without paths:
View attachment 51388

With paths:
View attachment 51389


----------



## HoennMaster

Decided to restart (again) and this time I've really found something that I love. I'm not too keen on that pond by the train station but It actually hasn't been as big of an inconvenience as I expected. It has apples which is why I decided to deal with the pond. I plan to put the police station to the immediate left of Town Hall and I think I might put the cafe in between the train station pond and the river. Still trying to decide if I want my campsite in between the ramp right above the dock and the river, or if I should put it up by the water fall.


----------



## Luna_Solara

The town of LalaLand 



Native fruit: Peaches

Villagers: 
Ankha
Diva
Drift
Jitters
Claudia
Zell
Knox
Baabara
Deirdre
Cookie


----------



## groovymayor

Town of Grooves.
Don't like the layout that much.


----------



## Ulua24

Town of Bianca. Yay for stuffed up laptop selfies! XD


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Stargirl said:


> Here's my map.  I only had to reset once to get it!  I think it's pretty good, almost perfect IMO. The beach on the right side isn't that bad!
> I plan on building a bridge near my house once I can do public works projects.



This map is so similar to mine! Especially the placing of the plaza


----------



## cindamia

Town of Rosewood
Mayor Jacinda
Native fruit : Pears <3


----------



## Cass

I absolutely *adore* my town layout. I'm currently working on the paths for it.






Town: Westeros
Native: Peaches (I really wanted peaches too!)


----------



## tinytaylor

i want to bump bc i always have the hardest time finding this


----------



## tolisamarie

My map is in my signature. I love it!!!


----------



## chronic

Was bored and decided to recreate my map using excel. (tbh this is the first time I've ever used excel for anything ahaha)






red -- fruit tree
green -- oak tree
dark green -- cedar tree
grey -- rock/stones/building
beige -- tree stump

Inwood has close to 300 trees!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

That's really cool, Chronic!

Here's my town's map.


----------



## Krea

I kinda wish I could reset my town to get a new map, but I don't want to lose my villagers or the work I've put into it.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

I added in my paths.


----------



## Sanaki

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I added in my paths.



Do you even have space to landscape with that many paths O_O


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Ahri said:


> Do you even have space to landscape with that many paths O_O


It's not as crowded in-game as it looks on the map... Basically I laid out my paths so that there's never really any need to go off the paths and I just landscaped tightly around them utilizing every square I can. This is what my town looks like: http://i.picpar.com/OiS.png


----------



## Cactus

The town of Tik Tok. I'm still waiting for someone to suggest the police station.


----------



## Sanaki

I see.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## bluegoat14

Finally got around to posting my map. I've had it since I first started the game... what do you guys think?


----------



## tinytaylor

Ulua24 said:


> Town of Bianca. Yay for stuffed up laptop selfies! XD
> View attachment 52407



love it


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Haha, the OP has the same map as me.. Only the buildings are in different places.



This is my town: *Frogdale*. 

Honestly, I'm not really proud of the layout.. but w/e - can't do anything about it now.  (the fact that I can't place a bridge to the left of my house is annoying, though.. Isabelle says it's "too close" to my house ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Sanaki

bluegoat14 said:


> View attachment 52883
> Finally got around to posting my map. I've had it since I first started the game... what do you guys think?



Way too many ponds imo, but if you make it work then good for you c:


----------



## feavre

VOila, I really like this map!


----------



## Rokushi

Here's my map! What do you guys think?


----------



## krielle

Rokushi said:


> Here's my map! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 53806


Your map is lovely!
I like how the houses are so neatly organized.


----------



## Campy

Rokushi said:


> Here's my map! What do you guys think?


Love your villager house placement and how Retail, the Town Hall and the Town Plaza are all so close to eachother. Do you have a dream address we could visit?


----------



## Rokushi

Thank you so much!  (All those hours of plot resetting were worth it haha)

I don't have a dream address yet because I want to wait until I finish landscaping before getting one. Hopefully I'll be done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Campy

Rokushi said:


> Thank you so much!  (All those hours of plot resetting were worth it haha)
> 
> I don't have a dream address yet because I want to wait until I finish landscaping before getting one. Hopefully I'll be done in a couple of weeks.


I can only imagine how much time that must have taken.. But it looks fantastic.

And that's understandable. Looking forward to visiting when it's done!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: map c:










I do love my map c:


----------



## feavre

Rokushi said:


> Here's my map! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 53806



Wow!  So wish I had patience for that!


----------



## Rokushi

feavre said:


> Wow!  So wish I had patience for that!



It's not too hard if you strategically place PWPs and secondary character houses.


----------



## QoQ

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I added in my paths.



This is one of the best maps I've ever seen (honestly). I'm not a fan of the towns that just bundle all the houses together cause it makes going around the town a lot less fun. Your map is so diversely filled out. Looks great!


----------



## mstout

Mine for now, need rid of the house under the tree (Gloria) and the one under town hall, not in the line (Kody)
all rest are plot resettled dreamies I plan to put last two dreamies in a separate row to spread out town
Edit: it's all upside down oops


----------



## trickypitfall

Yggdrasil said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My map is god awful. Huge long river......



I actually really like this river! That little strip with the diagonal bridge would be a great spot to put villagers. (It'd be like a residential area) And the fact that Town Hall is directly above the Plaza is really nice.
What's the pwp going to be?


----------



## toricrossing

*Town Map*

Name: Tori
Town: Maine
Native Fruit: Oranges, Perfect Oranges
Founded: June 16, 2014


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

QoQ said:


> This is one of the best maps I've ever seen (honestly). I'm not a fan of the towns that just bundle all the houses together cause it makes going around the town a lot less fun. Your map is so diversely filled out. Looks great!


Thank you. It's because I never bothered with plot resetting. XD I just let the animals put their houses wherever they wanted and worked around it. Though, now I couldn't plot reset even if I wanted to, because at this point I'm using all four player houses.


----------



## feavre

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Thank you. It's because I never bothered with plot resetting. XD I just let the animals put their houses wherever they wanted and worked around it. Though, now I couldn't plot reset even if I wanted to, because at this point I'm using all four player houses.



I've tried.  It's really really boring and tedious.  Maybe not worth it, I don't know.  Looks nice either way, but my villagers love to crowd around my house.


----------



## Improv

Name: Lakeside
Fruit: Apples
Founded: June 28, 2014
View attachment 54095​
The project in the upper right hand corner is going to be the campsite. I need to move most villagers out & I'm planning on having them in neat rows, but I'll have to figure some spaces out.


----------



## Rokushi

Improv said:


> Name: Lakeside
> Fruit: Apples
> Founded: June 28, 2014
> View attachment 54095​
> The project in the upper right hand corner is going to be the campsite. I need to move most villagers out & I'm planning on having them in neat rows, but I'll have to figure some spaces out.



Our maps look very similar!


View attachment 53806


----------



## Improv

Rokushi said:


> Our maps look very similar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 53806



I saw yours the other day and I nearly commented on it but I left the page mid-sentence, haha. I like yours more *-* Your town hall is a space lower than mine which aligns it with the plaza & the pond beside your Re-Tail is much better because you don't have to walk around it. :b


----------



## pillow bunny

my map:




1800 resets/ 7200 maps. not sure if i'm going to keep it or not.


----------



## MindlessPatch

My villagers kind of surrounded my retail. Where as on the other half of my town they're much more spread out. I had four human villagers before I discovered plot reseting so I didn't have the option to do it. Even if I did I don't think I would have bothered with it.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## feavre

pillow bunny said:


> my map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1800 resets/ 7200 maps. not sure if i'm going to keep it or not.



LOVE IT.  keep pleasE!


----------



## pillow bunny

feavre said:


> LOVE IT.  keep pleasE!



i really want to, but there's no good place for a house...


----------



## feavre

pillow bunny said:


> i really want to, but there's no good place for a house...



Put it in line with town hall and retail then add cafe and police station later.  It'll make a beautiful main street area, very linear.   And when the person in the peninsula moves you can put the secondary character house or campsite.


----------



## pillow bunny

feavre said:


> Put it in line with town hall and retail then add cafe and police station later.  It'll make a beautiful main street area, very linear.   And when the person in the peninsula moves you can put the secondary character house or campsite.


yeah, that should be good! c: i don't think a player house will fit in the peninsula so i might just put a little park with the water fountain pwp and stuff there. just have to google the building dimensions to see if everything will fit in a row, as there's a random rock.


----------



## feavre

pillow bunny said:


> yeah, that should be good! c: i don't think a player house will fit in the peninsula so i might just put a little park with the water fountain pwp and stuff there. just have to google the building dimensions to see if everything will fit in a row, as there's a random rock.



Hm well you could always leave out police station.  I just know resetting sucks, I recently found a town (littered with rocks T_T) and I'm working around them because I really want to play and perfection doesn't exist.  If you like it, you can make it work.  Also your town has minimal ponds and short river.


----------



## trickypitfall

Where is the rock? You could do the police station on the right side of town hall and then the cafe left side of retail. Then your trainstation would be centered and you could make a path leading all the way down the map to your beach with the dock.

(I hope that made sense)


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## pillow bunny

yeah, that should work! the rock is going to make it a bit uglier, but it's manageable. ^.^
anyways i just planted the town tree! all the villagers came, but then went to sleep right after because it's 2 AM. it was kinda funny.  i'm going to sleep now too. thanks for your help, everyone! c:


----------



## applejo

This is my town Misato. Unfortunately I haven't thought that much about the arrangements when I started it in June 2013, but I think it's ok.  (Still wish I could move the house right next to the town hall... but I'm trying to convince him to move anyway.)


----------



## feavre

applejo said:


> View attachment 54210
> This is my town Misato. Unfortunately I haven't thought that much about the arrangements when I started it in June 2013, but I think it's ok.  (Still wish I could move the house right next to the town hall... but I'm trying to convince him to move anyway.)



Lots of room in the north west corner


----------



## duhkee

I like my map, four ponds and 7 rocks, but it's not a deal breaker imo =) 
I haven't seen many other maps similar to mine though, a bit sad since it's fun to see how other people make it work =/


----------



## Rokushi

Improv said:


> I saw yours the other day and I nearly commented on it but I left the page mid-sentence, haha. I like yours more *-* Your town hall is a space lower than mine which aligns it with the plaza & the pond beside your Re-Tail is much better because you don't have to walk around it. :b



The pond near my Retail is huge, I'm not sure how to landscape that area (can't put any PWP as it's too close to the plaza). What I like better about your map is that Retail is nicely aligned with the plaza!

I'd love to visit your town, do you have a dream address?


----------



## merinda!




----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got around to posting it. It's not done since I haven't placed the last 2 houses, the police station and cafe but I plan on putting them near the town hall


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

duhkee said:


> I like my map, four ponds and 7 rocks, but it's not a deal breaker imo =)
> I haven't seen many other maps similar to mine though, a bit sad since it's fun to see how other people make it work =/
> View attachment 54212


My map actually looks very similar to yours, except mirrored.


----------



## estypest

Here's the map for my main town of Laedon. 

Only changes are addition of police station under retail area & addition of Lolly's house near the cafe..oh and removal of mule character up by the tracks aha.


----------



## lenoreluna

Revan654 said:


> After a break from the game, Decided to do a fresh reset. After some resets I settled with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train Station: Blue
> Town Hall: Green/Blue
> Fruit: Apples
> Grass: Square



Oh wow! Your town is almost the mirror image of my town!


----------



## Improv

Rokushi said:


> The pond near my Retail is huge, I'm not sure how to landscape that area (can't put any PWP as it's too close to the plaza). What I like better about your map is that Retail is nicely aligned with the plaza!
> 
> I'd love to visit your town, do you have a dream address?



I don't, no.  I just started my town late June so I should be unlocking it sometime next weekend.


----------



## mstout

Bump


----------



## PaperCat

My updated map. Though I am currently building the classic police station.


----------



## Pariott

((the image is so big D: idk how to make it smaller))

*Town Name: *Pariott (idk what this means, I just thought it up .)
*Mayor:* Chris (My nick-name irl.)
*Fruit:* Cherry (Finally, no oranges or peaches!)
*Times I needed to reset to get it:*I lost count, took about an hour.
*Villagers:* Tabby, Snake (I like this guy, he looks cool ;D), Walt, Sally, Papi. (Question: Does it matter what villagers you get? I see some people saying "Trading this villager, etc." Do they each have some kind of special feature this game? Or is it just personal preference?)

I don't know about you guys, but this map is PERFECT! I just love it so much. The plaza is in the center, which is what I was looking for. Also, Re-tail, the plaza and Town Hall are near each other, which I love. The place I put my house is exactly where I wanted to put it. I also left a little area near there so I could make some kind of orchard there later. I plan on building a bridge near my house so it's easier to get to the main buildings. 

*Things I dislike:* The way I placed my house feels strange. I put it a little too close to the cliff, but that's ok.


----------



## informant

Kind of regret how I put the police station so close to re-tail, but I really like everything else c: and this was the first map Rover showed me (I didn't know you could change maps oops)


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Town: Quantico
Mayor: Kathy
Fruit: Butts aka peaches
Villagers: From left to right - Fauna, Ozzie, Molly, Poppy, Mayor Kathy's house, Agent S. Up top is my second person Charlie, Phoebe is near her. Eugene and Monique are on the right cliff. Then under the plaza is Benjamin & Stitches. 

Probably going to move out Fauna, Ozzie, Benjamin & Monique.


----------



## Tessie

Here's my map:



I just picked the map where that little tree thing was in the middle, I didn't care for anything else...and I never reset or anything cause when I just got the game I didn't care about the map 


My fruit is the Cherry :3


----------



## Danielle

Town fruit is the apple.
Top part of town from left to right is Marshal, Merengue, Bunnie, Gruff (who I'm just using for pwps), and Dotty in the bottom little area. Bottom half of town is Marina, Beau, Tia, Lolly and then Francine all the way by herself.

There's too many ponds and I wish I had kept resetting for a southern facing waterfall. There's not much open space, but I make it work.
If I could go back and change it I would, but I've put far too much effort into my town to bother now. uwu


----------



## katiestown

I don't particularly like my map but I'm working around it anyway.


----------



## Delphine

I'm not happy with the placements of the police station, caf? and campsite, but I worked hard on this area and I like it in the end


----------



## Esha

Hai! 

After spending the past few days resetting for what I want to be the "perfect" town map, I stumbled upon this beauty which has my favorite fruit (Apples!) although, sporting Triangle Grass. 

What do you think? ˚₊*(ˊॢo̶̶̷̤◡ुo̴̶̷̤ˋॢ)*₊˚⁎
http://imgur.com/FRcc4mv


----------



## Fairytale

I love it! ^^ The only thing that bothers me is the house right in front of the townhall.


----------



## katsuragi

i used to hate my town map but now i'm actually pretty happy with it


----------



## jPottie

This is Faraway. Native fruit is oranges. Waiting on the Caf? to be suggested, will probably go north of my house. Police station will go next to town hall, and that villager is moving out in two days. Campsite will go in the far left corner once that villager moves out.

Overall I really like it. Tons of space... villagers gotta start moving to the west side of town!


----------



## tinytaylor

Esha said:


> View attachment 56589Hai!
> 
> After spending the past few days resetting for what I want to be the "perfect" town map, I stumbled upon this beauty which has my favorite fruit (Apples!) although, sporting Triangle Grass.
> 
> What do you think? ˚₊*(ˊॢo̶̶̷̤◡ुo̴̶̷̤ˋॢ)*₊˚⁎
> http://imgur.com/FRcc4mv



It's a keeper lol, reminds me of my second town.


----------



## Bcat

Still a wip. Need to move some villagers around.


----------



## xiaonu

Sorry if this has been asked before , but how do you take a photo of the bottom screen/map on the 3ds? I don't like using my phone ^^
Here is my map I chose go restarting. Sorry if the picture is too bug, I'm on mobile. 
I plan to plot reset my dreamies in a straight line at the bottom. I wa wondering where I should put my cafe? I was thinking in the U part of the lake. It's a lot of land. Should I center the cafe or put it on the side and put other pwps there too? I'm not sure what else to put that would look nice. I plan to put the police station between the town hall and retail. (Once the villager moves out his house.)
I like my main buildings in one area but I thought the cafe might look nice in the spot I was thinking of. I need second opinions please. Also bridge location recommendations would be appreciated too. I was thinking one over the waterfall ^^


----------



## Tobidase

MINE 

Fruit: Peaches
Favorite Villager: Diana


----------



## DaCoSim

Tobidase said:


> MINE
> 
> Fruit: Peaches
> Favorite Villager: Diana
> 
> View attachment 58188



Impressive dedication!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

xiaonu said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before , but how do you take a photo of the bottom screen/map on the 3ds? I don't like using my phone ^^
> Here is my map I chose go restarting. Sorry if the picture is too bug, I'm on mobile.
> I plan to plot reset my dreamies in a straight line at the bottom. I wa wondering where I should put my cafe? I was thinking in the U part of the lake. It's a lot of land. Should I center the cafe or put it on the side and put other pwps there too? I'm not sure what else to put that would look nice. I plan to put the police station between the town hall and retail. (Once the villager moves out his house.)
> I like my main buildings in one area but I thought the cafe might look nice in the spot I was thinking of. I need second opinions please. Also bridge location recommendations would be appreciated too. I was thinking one over the waterfall ^^


if you post it on miiverse there's an option to take a screenshot of your top or bottom screen. Then I go to the website and post the picture on tree


----------



## Candy83

_*Here are the maps for Applewin and Temps.? *_


​
*APPLEWIN*
Mayor Jill's house is highlighted in yellow. Humans are Nick (east), Kathy (southwest), and Tony (west). Villagers on the northern side of the map (left to right, or west to east): Stitches, Rosie, and Jambette. Villagers on the southern side of town (left to right, or west to east): Tammy, Lucky, Julian, Twiggy, Lolly, Kidd, and Scoot.​


​
*TEMPS*
Mayor Alicia's house, the most southeast, is highlighted in yellow. Humans are Allie (west), Michael (east), and Marco (south central). Villagers on the northern side of the map (left to right, or west to east): Zucker, Merengue, Antonio, and Phoebe. Villagers on the southern side of town (left to right, or west to east): Sprinkle, Tom, Broffina, Cube, Tia, and Marshal.​



I will note that I made changes to bridges in Temps. Instead of three, I have two. It's noted by me because I haven't updated the Dream Address to reflect this. Temps is underdeveloped. But, because this is a thread for posting our town map, I have included it here. (I will be ending Progress. That's indicated in my latest signature including a link to a recent blog post.)


----------



## Ashuro

I don't know either how to take a picture of the lower part of the 3DS but here is my town. I'm wondering how it looks like for the other players. 





Town name : Gordes
Native fruit : Cherry
Mayor : Levi (nickname used by the villagers : Heichou) 
Villagers (from left to right) : Chuck - Lolly - Ankha - O'Hare - Punchy - Diana - Deirdre - Wolfgang - Deli - Dotty
Theme : Moslty Shingeki no Kyojin / Attack on Titans' world (medieval appearance) with slight touches of modernity.
City's advencement : Landscaping in progress (trees : OK / bushes : OK / flowers : ongoing)
Dream adress : Still non-existent 

The giroid correspond to the emplacement of my futur camping. I'll build the police station at the top right corner over the camping.

The coffee shop will be at the extremly top left corner and at the top left of the town hall.


----------



## Candy83

Ashuro said:


> I don't know either how to take a picture of the lower part of the 3DS but here is my town. I'm wondering how it looks like for the other players.



Here is what I did:

Have your Mayor go to Isabelle. Tell her you want to eliminate a Public Works Project. Don't actually eliminate anything. It will bring up your town. Take a picture. And then take the SD card out of your 3DS game console. (But do that when your 3DS game console is turned off.) Put the SD card into your computer's SD slot. From this site, you can attach a file that will go to your library of pictures. (From my computer, it is the F drive.) And then you select what you want to upload. You will then then have that picture of your map displayed inline. (I suggest doing a preview before you actually post.)


----------



## Ashuro

Thank you, I'll do that next time.


----------



## Candy83

*And here's to…Progress!*

I'm going to post my map, following the two other towns appearing @ Post #1107, for the town that I will be resetting. I am going to reset Progress because I have a new idea on what to do (Progress was too difficult to manage) which will require me to get a different map.


​
*PROGRESS*
Mayor Cameron's house is on the northern side of town the furthest east. Closest to him, a little west, is Fauna. (The humans are on the west side of the map, going north to south. I didn't use them much.) Nearly all of the nine other villagers were plot-reset by me because, at the time, I had in mind using the western side of town for the bulk of Public Works Projects. (Had I followed through, a park would have been created in the center of town, above the river, with close proximity to the center bridge.) Crossing that center bridge going south, but at an angle, you arrive at Apollo's house. (He's been there since Day #01 of Progress.) Neighboring him south is Fang. For the rest of the villagers, the access is more direct from the bridge that is most east. Cross it south and you're at Erik's house. Neighboring him east is Katt. Circle clockwise, from there, and you're arriving at the houses of Apple, Ankha, Bam, Molly, and Pietro.​


----------



## Reesey

My map, kinda wishing I'd chosen a different one but oh well. Also I wish Mott (the one by the campsite) hadn't moved so close to the camp -_- but I'm TT'ing him out for someone and just waiting for them to pick him up and it'll be good riddance to him  I'm not quite sure where I'm going to put the Roost though.... maybe in the top right or on the peninsula-ish thing where I'm standing? hmm.

Native fruit: Peaches
Progress: Not a lot but managed to get the dream suite, shampoodle, and a fully grown plaza tree while TT'ing Mott out.


----------



## phantasmagoria

*Meanwhile, in the town of Phantasm...*


*Phantasm*
My original town, Nozomi was starting to bore me, so I restarted my town. I can truthfully say I've made the right choice. 

What I love about this town:
The event tree area is in the middle of my town. I'm displeased when it's not.
There is a small inaccessible beach, so I can go by sea and not have to worry about other villagers on the same beach.
The left side is wide open and vast. Plenty of space for public works projects and pathways.
I started out with two of my dreamies: Merengue and Kabuki.
I set my date to January 1st just for the heck of it.


I still wish my town fruit was peaches (it's pears). Overall, Phantasm will become a great town in my eyes.


----------



## tolisamarie

I wish someone would "sticky" this tread!


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

My map is just like Reesey's! Except I have three ponds. Our town halls are in the same spot. My re-tail is just south west of that by a tiny bit. My tree is actually east of the train station. I have a pond right by re-tail and another behind my town hall. My last pond is by the train station.


----------



## Sholee

YAYY!! It's FINNNNNALLLLY stickied.


----------



## Sundance99

Yay, it is a "sticky" thread now!  It would take forever to find it.


----------



## tinytaylor

Amen for this being stickied


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Sholee

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 60667



I love that you have all your main shops on the top, almost in a row! 
OOO and so much space to work with on the top portion! I love it! But, those two houses by the tent would bother me so much be being down 1-2 spaces.


----------



## CozyKitsune

Mine 

Town fruit: Apples 
Town name: PinkLeaf
Mayor: Kay
Favorite Villager: Jeremiah


----------



## Aryxia

Here's Mine. I picked it before I cared about landscaping, and it's been kind of hard to work around the ponds and the 7+ rocks. It's grown on me though, and I love how cozy it feels uwu I really wish I could move my mayor's house a little bit further away from the cliff & Hazel's out from behind my pattern mule's  Lucky's house looks like it's in a really bad position behind the town hall, but it lines up perfectly in my town with my landscaping and the path to his home lines up nicely with my main one ^.^

My native fruit is the pear & I have square shaped grass.​


----------



## rosabelle

This was my first town map a few weeks ago when I first started: 
My native fruit was oranges and triangle grass, so yay. I liked how the tree was in the middle~ but I messed up the town so I restarted lol

This is my current town map: 
My native fruit is Peaches (for some weird reason I wanted peaches for a town fruit or apples) and it also has triangle grass. The one in the middle now is the town hall and the layout is pretty much the same as my first town :3 it took like 900+ maps before I got to that and I have 3 of my dreams originally on that map so I went for it :3


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

How do you screenshot your map? I only know how to screenshot the top portion of the 3DS. And how do you upload them somewhere? Can you upload them from the 3DS itself? Because my computer does not have a slot for the memory card.


----------



## Sholee

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> How do you screenshot your map? I only know how to screenshot the top portion of the 3DS. And how do you upload them somewhere? Can you upload them from the 3DS itself? Because my computer does not have a slot for the memory card.



Go to isabelle and ask to destroy pwp, it'll show a picture of your map in on the top screen and you can take a screen shot


----------



## Divergent

Sholee said:


> I love that you have all your main shops on the top, almost in a row!
> OOO and so much space to work with on the top portion! I love it! But, those two houses by the tent would bother me so much be being down 1-2 spaces.



Your map is great Sholee


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> Go to isabelle and ask to destroy pwp, it'll show a picture of your map in on the top screen and you can take a screen shot



How did you manage to get them all in a line xD
That's so cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



heirabbit said:


> View attachment 60667



This isn't real, surely?
The house is too close to the tent.

Would be awesome to have their houses like that though...


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> How did you manage to get them all in a line xD
> That's so cool!



A LOT of plot resetting, i'm sure i spent over 3 weeks of plot resetting to get all my plots to line up like that.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> A LOT of plot resetting, i'm sure i spent over 3 weeks of plot resetting to get all my plots to line up like that.



Wow xD
Totally worth it though.
It looks awesome.

I bet it made it easy to lay paths too. Nice one


----------



## Bowie

Sholee said:


> Go to isabelle and ask to destroy pwp, it'll show a picture of your map in on the top screen and you can take a screen shot



I heard the only way was to use Miiverse. I smell a conspiracy. Nintendo are hiring people to make guides which involve using Miiverse.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## spamurai

heirabbit said:


> Please don't assume.
> It is real. You can check out my dream town.  7200-4355-6612



I wasn't assuming.
I was questioning its validity in disbelief, then showing admiration


----------



## Meira

Here's mine






I'm really happy about the placement of the buildings. It's like a mini plaza/
My town fruit are apples and I have circular grass.

and if any of you are wondering, I just edited my villagers' houses out


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## WhitneyLover

My town name is Tropican and the animal villagers are:
Kid Cat, Rosie, Cookie, Phoebe, Chief, Mitzi, Lily, Kitty, Julian, and Wolfgang
Keeping underlined villagers!
Native fruit is Peach
I never resetted my town!
Dream address:4600-4225-0743


----------



## Improv

WhitneyLover said:


> -



I love your map! The river is nice and smooth.


----------



## HoennMaster

My town is very similar! My is yhe mirror image with the second pond right below the train station and town hall above the plaza. Love this set up!


----------



## Ninjakiwivi

Here's mine!  
The houses in my signature with a pitfall are subject to move, but other than that I love my map <3 My river with the placements of the bridges are satisfying to me.  
Town: Ooo  
Mayor: Fionna 
Fruit: Pear  
Favorite villager: Lucky


----------



## jeizun

the only thing i dislike are the two ponds beside re-tail, but other than that, i love it. i'm gonna try to get all of my villagers' houses down in that bottom part of the map... sigh


----------



## Moonstone-June

I want to kill my rocks and lakes! Other than that its perfect, but ahhh!


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## MagicalCat590

This the map I chose for the town of Coven. I really love it because I feel like I have plenty of space to build on all sides. I'm curious to see what others think about it since I didn't really consider whether or not it was a good map when I picked it.


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Finally placed all my favorite villagers so I'm posting here again to show the placement


----------



## HoennMaster

MagicalCat590 said:


> View attachment 65323
> 
> This the map I chose for the town of Coven. I really love it because I feel like I have plenty of space to build on all sides. I'm curious to see what others think about it since I didn't really consider whether or not it was a good map when I picked it.



It's almost perfect in my eyes. Only thing I would change would be to switch Town Hall and the Plaza around so the plaza is below Town Hall. Other than that beautiful. This is the layout that I was going for, but never found one that worked out.


----------



## MagicalCat590

HoennMaster said:


> It's almost perfect in my eyes. Only thing I would change would be to switch Town Hall and the Plaza around so the plaza is below Town Hall. Other than that beautiful. This is the layout that I was going for, but never found one that worked out.



Thanks. I really love this map. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the fact that there are so many houses so close to such vital town necessities like the Re-Tail shop and the campsite. Hopefully, that should change once most of them move out, though. Ruby, whose house is right in front of Re-Tail is the only one that will be staying.


----------



## Sholee

HoennMaster said:


> It's almost perfect in my eyes. Only thing I would change would be to switch Town Hall and the Plaza around so the plaza is below Town Hall. Other than that beautiful. This is the layout that I was going for, but never found one that worked out.



I actually prefer the plaza above the town hall because if the plaza is below, any decor around the plaza will probably block the town halls and feel really cramp. And it's great that you have retail by the train station bc you can trade big amounts of money using the retail method, i know a lot of people prefer by the docks but you don't really beetle hunt later into the game when you have so much money.


----------



## Sholee

My final map, i'm finally done! Got all my dreamies and all the shops! Now just to landscape it.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## mayornen

this is the 2nd time I have reset my town and I am MUCH happier with this map and my house placements!!
I don't really like every single house right next to each other so I tried to change it up a bit 
I just got my last dreamie so now I'm just working on getting pwps and landscaping ​


----------



## spamurai

kathyceeiscool said:


> View attachment 65337
> 
> Finally placed all my favorite villagers so I'm posting here again to show the placement





Sholee said:


> My final map, i'm finally done! Got all my dreamies and all the shops! Now just to landscape it.





heirabbit said:


> Amazing! I can't wait to see how your town looks like after the landscaping.



People are getting seriously awesome at house placement.

I wish I had the patience and persistence to get my town like this xD

Good job guys. Looks great.


----------



## dragonair

I didn't plot reset that much but I quite like it. All of the rocks are out of the way and I have a ramp down to the private beach~


----------



## kathyceeiscool

spamurai said:


> People are getting seriously awesome at house placement.
> 
> I wish I had the patience and persistence to get my town like this xD
> 
> Good job guys. Looks great.



ahh thank you! at first when I created my town I hated Poppy cause she placed her house EXACTLY where I wanted it (but then she grew on me). I used to not care too much about where my villagers moved as long as it wasn't in the way of a path or where I had planned to build something but they slowly started moving into a straight line so I just built 30 fountains over my town where I didn't want them to move in xD.


----------



## spamurai

kathyceeiscool said:


> ahh thank you! at first when I created my town I hated Poppy cause she placed her house EXACTLY where I wanted it (but then she grew on me). I used to not care too much about where my villagers moved as long as it wasn't in the way of a path or where I had planned to build something but they slowly started moving into a straight line so I just built 30 fountains over my town where I didn't want them to move in xD.



Ah, that's a good idea xD
I hadn't thought of stopping them/blocking where they can move...

To late for me to do it now though xD Unless I buy another version of AC... hmmm... XD


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> People are getting seriously awesome at house placement.
> 
> I wish I had the patience and persistence to get my town like this xD
> 
> Good job guys. Looks great.



thanks! took a lot of work


----------



## kathyceeiscool

spamurai said:


> Ah, that's a good idea xD
> I hadn't thought of stopping them/blocking where they can move...
> 
> To late for me to do it now though xD Unless I buy another version of AC... hmmm... XD



haha yeah what I did before moving in my dreamies was I cycled through a whole bunch of villagers and if they placed their house in a bad spot ie in front of a path or in my hybrids, I built a fountain, with the garden of hybrids I just had one of my side characters hold onto them until I started moving people in. with the fountains it took plot resetting from over 2 hours to a little over 30 minutes ^^; everyone plays the game differently so it was worth it for me. If you get a second copy, you could turn one of your towns into a cycle town and help people get their dreamies


----------



## doubutsunomori

i love seeing your maps and the dedication you put in them
really great job, guys


----------



## regigiygas

here's my pride & joy:


Seiren
Cherries






Why I love it: 
? Residential area (when I started it 4/5 villagers were grouped together so I kept it like that)
? ONE POND (ponds get in the way of everything)
? event plaza in the middle of the map
? town hall is out of the way
? retail is out of the way & fairly close to the station
? town fruit that is NOT pears 
? east beach!


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## PrincessBella

My Town Map


----------



## Improv

regigiygas said:


> here's my pride & joy:
> 
> 
> Seiren
> Cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love it:
> • Residential area (when I started it 4/5 villagers were grouped together so I kept it like that)
> • ONE POND (ponds get in the way of everything)
> • event plaza in the middle of the map
> • town hall is out of the way
> • retail is out of the way & fairly close to the station
> • town fruit that is NOT pears
> • east beach!



your map is absolute perfection


----------



## regigiygas

Improv said:


> your map is absolute perfection


AAAAAAAA thank you very much! :'D
my hard work has paid off 8)


----------



## tinytaylor

regigiygas said:


> here's my pride & joy:
> 
> 
> Seiren
> Cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love it:
> ? Residential area (when I started it 4/5 villagers were grouped together so I kept it like that)
> ? ONE POND (ponds get in the way of everything)
> ? event plaza in the middle of the map
> ? town hall is out of the way
> ? retail is out of the way & fairly close to the station
> ? town fruit that is NOT pears
> ? east beach!



literal perfection. 
my maps are similar but this right here is bomb


----------



## Camillion

Upper middle and the guy on the upper right of my house are moving, rest are keepers. Cafe goes right above the bridge. I rather like it c:

And Yūyake:

Gyroid=campsite


----------



## Sholee

This is an old pic of one of the maps I got when I was map resetting, all starter villagers houses aligned~ 
Crazayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Sholee

heirabbit said:


> Ohh why didn't you keep it? also, I never knew your da was in your sig!
> 
> I visited your town and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



it wasn't the map i was looking for, it was superrrr close but not "the map"
yeah i put my DC out there to get some suggestions but im still workin on it
 i have like no PWPs, my villagers dont like to suggest the nice ones even when I do the diving trick.


----------



## regigiygas

tinytaylor said:


> literal perfection.
> my maps are similar but this right here is bomb



; v; thank you so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and here are my other maps!

This is my second town, Lullaby






And this is オネット (Onett)






(here's hoping the images work)


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

This is my town: Woodfall



And with paths and buildings



It's a bit older then how it is now. The villager right next to my cafe is moving out one of these days. 
I'm doubting if I should reset, because I feel like the cafe needs to be a little to the right (where the house is), so my paths are better. I like everything else about it. The river layout, the plaza and town hall are super and I have made a forest next to the campsite. I love my villagers Freya, Shep and Cherry, don't care much for the rest but I barely let anyone go. 
What do you guys think about my map?


----------



## Willems

Spoiler: For some reason it's upside down...







Town name: Tresburg, I really wanted to name it Vasstillionsburg but character limits and all...

Native fruit: Pears, in RL I can't stand pears, so that's far from perfect but I'm not that bothered because...

Other fruits: Cherries, Peaches, Bananas. 

Number of resets: 0. That's how much I like the layout! 

I couldn't believe my luck. River with South facing waterfall, with quick access from top to bottom, as I don't have to go to the other side of the river other than to collect my fruit, check the campsite and visit my villagers on that side. Plus retail is near my house, with both near to the town hall and the shopping district. Plus the plaza is near the town hall, a bonus. The only problem is that I have to walk around the river, but I'm planning for a second bridge south of the other, making it very simple to travel around. Can't wait.


----------



## molas

I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.


----------



## JennaIce

*What do you think?*

I have been resetting for 2 hours. What do you think?






Pros:
• Central Town Plaza
• Apples as native fruit with circle grass
• Private Beach (Pirate's beach)
• Residential area can be used at the very tops of the map, and can avoid annoying villager houses anywhere else on the map.
• One pond only. They're annoying and get in the way.
• Retail is close enough to the dock
• Town hall and retail and nicely aligned
• No rocks or annoying pathways in front of the train station
• Private housing with a close entry to the beach 

Cons:
• I think no villagers are keepers
• The river is wider dead in the middle (unable to place bridge)
• No south waterfall

With pathways: *NOTE: PROBABLY NONE OF THE VILLAGERS ARE KEEPERS SO PATHS GO THROUGH HOUSES*




What's your opinion and where do you think I should place cafe/police station/campsite/etc? Thanks! ;-) Also, where should I place the bridges?


----------



## Goshi

This is an older version, though. I have some more things added in on the current one. Anyway, I have a thing for having my plaza in the center so that's why I did so many resets just to get one. I also like how the Town Hall and Re-tail are on different parts of the island but not too far away.


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

molas said:


> View attachment 67114
> 
> I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.



Wow all of the houses in a row. That is some serious dedication.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Sanaki

molas said:


> View attachment 67114
> 
> I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.



That alignment is so perfect and must have required a ton of patience..


----------



## Sholee

molas said:


> View attachment 67114
> 
> I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.



LOOOOOOOOVE IT!

the only thing is, is it's too crowded around townhall with all those character houses there?
do you have a dc yet??  i would love to come check it out


----------



## spamurai

molas said:


> View attachment 67114
> 
> I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.



That is CRAZY! But seriously cool


----------



## okun0ichio

molas said:


> View attachment 67114
> 
> I really like how everything wound up, and I'm working on landscaping and some other stuff at the moment.



 I think you deserve an award for how the villagers are in perfect alignment! 

and here's my own town map:


I didn't reset but I don't really like how there's a tiny patch of beach left in one corner. Otherwise I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

okun0ichio said:


> I think you deserve an award for how the villagers are in perfect alignment!
> 
> and here's my own town map:
> View attachment 67323
> 
> I didn't reset but I don't really like how there's a tiny patch of beach left in one corner. Otherwise I'm pretty satisfied.



I really LOVE your river!! Especially the bridges connecting it ​​


----------



## molas

Thank you for all the kind words, everyone!



Sholee said:


> LOOOOOOOOVE IT!
> 
> the only thing is, is it's too crowded around townhall with all those character houses there?
> do you have a dc yet??  i would love to come check it out



Now that you mention it, it sort of is? Or at least, the front of the town hall itself feels crowded (probably because of trees.) There's some wiggle room, though, I could move the one house over, possibly get rid of the other pwps on the middle street, and make a mini-plaza in front of it.




Here's how it looks right now.

I'll scout the area out and try to figure out which'd look better.

I do not current have a dream address since the town isn't done, but I hope to get one up before ORAS is released in november.


----------



## okun0ichio

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> I really LOVE your river!! Especially the bridges connecting it ​​



Thank you! I think that's the highlight of my town too  The bottom bridge was the original and I built the top one because I found it too much of a pain too keep walking all the way back to the only bridge, it just so happened that they are aligned~


----------



## nekosync

Excuse the poor camera quality.


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

> and here's my own town map:
> View attachment 67323
> 
> I didn't reset but I don't really like how there's a tiny patch of beach left in one corner. Otherwise I'm pretty satisfied.



Looks really similar to my map.


----------



## okun0ichio

Mrs.Gladys said:


> Looks really similar to my map.



Yes it does  Your retail is closer to the train station and you have a bigger patch of beach that is left though.


----------



## Turnips

Its a bit messy but I still love it! Once an uchi character (hopefully) moves in, I'm gonna try and get a windmill then put it just above where the tree is!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'll post mine later, but i'm not very proud of it lol. I just picked a map i liked and started it. I also got pears, but i wish i had gotten cherries. Hopefully they will come out with one for Wii U soon so i can get my perfect town there.


----------



## patriceflanders

Main Town: PAARL

 Mayor: PATRICE

 Fruit: Peaches

 Favorite Villager: Diana




Path:



Villagers: Diana, Beau, Tabby, Marina, Chief, Skye, Fang, Fauna, Whitney and Elvis

Dream code: 6600-4546-2246


Pros:
* Central Town Plaza which allows having one big lane with fruit trees running up to the station
* Peaches
* Retail is close to the station
* Rocks on good places
* Mayors house next to the (main) beach entry
* Small private beach
* Good original villagers

 Cons:
* Two ponds
* Wasn't able to get the "main bridge" a 100% in the middle
* Square grass 

I happy with how it turned out


----------



## patriceflanders

rosabelle said:


> This was my first town map a few weeks ago when I first started: View attachment 61591
> My native fruit was oranges and triangle grass, so yay. I liked how the tree was in the middle~ but I messed up the town so I restarted lol
> 
> This is my current town map: View attachment 61592
> My native fruit is Peaches (for some weird reason I wanted peaches for a town fruit or apples) and it also has triangle grass. The one in the middle now is the town hall and the layout is pretty much the same as my first town :3 it took like 900+ maps before I got to that and I have 3 of my dreams originally on that map so I went for it :3




your first looks very similar to my layout (mirrored)... (have peaches) w/ town square in the middle


----------



## Glaceon2000

This is mine! A lot of people don't like long rivers, but I love it. It's one of the reasons why I picked it.


----------



## okun0ichio

Glaceon2000 said:


> View attachment 67440
> 
> This is mine! A lot of people don't like long rivers, but I love it. It's one of the reasons why I picked it.



I like how your map looks! Especially how your re-tail, town hall/square and also your ponds are together to the side of the train station. I think this makes the town look really neat :3 This sounds weird but the shape of your river looks good.


----------



## Elena

Who has a village with a small island? I'm looking for!


----------



## pelagius_septim

So I am actually in love with my map, because of all that can be done.
I am in love with the idea of landscaping, its one of my hobbies on games that I can do that on, such as the Sims, Animal Crossing, and Minecraft, here is my map!

And the pathway to my door is majestic, I would post it, but this place is for maps only, SO I will post it another time! And my sisters house is also placed nicely because of the river!

EDIT: My map was flipped because I took a picture with a camera. Oh well.


----------



## Flyffel

I like how my representation of it turned out, what do you think? (signature)


----------



## molas

Flyffel said:


> I like how my representation of it turned out, what do you think? (signature)



That's really sick, it must've taken a while to clean the map image up and add in everything so nicely. I'll definitely check out your dream address later.


----------



## P.K.

my town is pretty neat if it only weren't for beau and mira's houses


----------



## Sawdust

I don't do plot resetting so it looks a bit... untidy. I like my little peninsula with the campsite on it though.


----------



## mogyay

Sawdust said:


> View attachment 67577
> I don't do plot resetting so it looks a bit... untidy. I like my little peninsula with the campsite on it though.



i really like how the town hall, re-tail and the plaza line up! ideally i would have liked them up all on the northern side of the map but i didn't manage to luck out like that!

i did however manage to find a town hall that was positioned directly above the plaza which i think looks really nice!


----------



## Miya902

Here's my town map. I always loved how everything was on the northern side, while the tree plaza was south, how the river flowed through my town. Made it really easy to walk through, get to places conveniently and of course, Landscape it.


----------



## Sholee

Miya902 said:


> View attachment 67603
> Here's my town map. I always loved how everything was on the northern side, while the tree plaza was south, how the river flowed through my town. Made it really easy to walk through, get to places conveniently and of course, Landscape it.



that map layout is one of my favorites, seems like it gives alot of land to work with for pwps. I especially love how your town plaza is centered on that island


----------



## vodkasmizmar




----------



## Sholee

vodkasmizmar said:


>



i like the little neighborhood you have going on down there


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Thanks Sholee


----------



## QoQ

pelagius_septim said:


> So I am actually in love with my map, because of all that can be done.
> I am in love with the idea of landscaping, its one of my hobbies on games that I can do that on, such as the Sims, Animal Crossing, and Minecraft, here is my map!
> View attachment 67534
> And the pathway to my door is majestic, I would post it, but this place is for maps only, SO I will post it another time! And my sisters house is also placed nicely because of the river!
> 
> EDIT: My map was flipped because I took a picture with a camera. Oh well.



O man! Your town looks awesome! You did a great job!!


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## kamiyama34

How exactly do you get a picture of the bottom screen of the DS? I'd love to share my town layout but am unsure how to do so


----------



## HoennMaster

Go to Town Hall and ask Isabelle to demolish a public work project. She will display the town map on the upper screen so you can take a picture.


----------



## kamiyama34

HoennMaster said:


> Go to Town Hall and ask Isabelle to demolish a public work project. She will display the town map on the upper screen so you can take a picture.



Oh, genius! Thanks so much!


----------



## Gracelia

This is what I want for my town. Originally, all were supposed to go on the "Island" but I accidentally loaded up my Mayor, so Marshal (top right) plotted there. Messed up some plans but worked around it 

Switching Felicity with Teddy though (or shifting some things around). 






I'm having trouble with where I want to place my campsite though. :| I kind of want it to be a nice "nature-feel" area, but with things nearby. u__u


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> This is what I want for my town. Originally, all were supposed to go on the "Island" but I accidentally loaded up my Mayor, so Marshal (top right) plotted there. Messed up some plans but worked around it
> 
> Switching Felicity with Teddy though (or shifting some things around).



omg! we're map twinsies! its been  a long time since ive seen anyone post this map.
I actually had the same idea with making the island like a neighborhood but I couldn't figure out a way to make it look nice without it feeling crowded with 10 houses.


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> omg! we're map twinsies! its been  a long time since ive seen anyone post this map.
> I actually had the same idea with making the island like a neighborhood but I couldn't figure out a way to make it look nice without it feeling crowded with 10 houses.



Woah! I never noticed this before, we _are_ map twinsies! Yeah, it was pretty crowded but I had it all planned out (used paths to plot everything) and then Marshal pooped on my party . I like what you did with your town though; definitely would have drove me nuts XD.


----------



## SlayPositive

Gracelia said:


> This is what I want for my town. Originally, all were supposed to go on the "Island" but I accidentally loaded up my Mayor, so Marshal (top right) plotted there. Messed up some plans but worked around it
> 
> Switching Felicity with Teddy though (or shifting some things around).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with where I want to place my campsite though. :| I kind of want it to be a nice "nature-feel" area, but with things nearby. u__u



Oh my goodness, do you have a dream code? Your map looks AMAZING ;_;


----------



## Gracelia

SlayPositive said:


> Oh my goodness, do you have a dream code? Your map looks AMAZING ;_;



Ahh I reset not too long ago, so my town is naked! Haha. I'll have a DA one dayy~


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay! Just plotted Chrissy! 3 more to go and I'll post my map. Sholee, you'll luv it


----------



## Gizmodo

This is parfait, sorry for the bad image, i couldnt go to the town hall on the day





Since then i lost Zucker by accident :/ so im holding him in my new town Azalea, until i can cycle him back
Chadder has moved in below Frita..
All my fruit villagers are together (Apple, Lyman, Tangy)
And my cafe related villagers  (Merengue the cake, Tia the Tea and Marshal the Marshmallow)
Frita and Chadder are together as burger fries and cheese
I plan to move out Timbra & Stitches (move him to Azalea when i move Zucker over)
Pancetti will go where Timbra is, and i'll get Zucker back


----------



## Debra

The map of my second town, Falonia.






Pros:
? ReTail is close to the train station;
? One pond;
? One big beach with two entrances/hills;
? Circle grass;
? Event plaza is not at the top.

Cons:
? Awkward thin part somewhere on the beach;
? Orange is the native fruit (I was hoping for cherries);
? Waterfall facing the west side.

It was a pain to walk all around just to get to the mainstreet, so I have built a second bridge already. I plan on putting the camping site at the top, left. I bet it would make a nice foresty and secluded area. I really regret the positioning of my camping site in my main town.. Cedar saplings refuse to grow there ;<  I have no idea yet where to put the caf?. I am open to suggestions!

Current villagers (there are more now than the map pic shows): Lucky, Merry, Elise, Aurora, Lionel, Pasmina, Rocco and Leonardo.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Barbara

I'm thinking of playing ACNL again, starting with a new town so also a new map. What are some tips to find a good map? And how does that system of choosing where you want your new villager to live work again? Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Mayor Tabby

wow, three of us with this map now! ^^






pros:
peaches
circle grass
private beach
southern waterfall
western beach
cute, secluded area for my house. i love that i can hear the ocean from inside my house and i can just walk outside and jump off the cliff and reach my little secret beach <3 i'll grow hybrids there where villagers can't interfere.

cons:
one annoying rock, but nothing i can't fix with a little creative landscaping.

i'm very happy with this map and i hope i'll never have to reset again.


----------



## Debra

Barbara said:


> I'm thinking of playing ACNL again, starting with a new town so also a new map. What are some tips to find a good map?



Ooh~ choosing a town map is fun  A "good" map is different from person to person. When I was looking for a neat town map, I asked myself questions like these:

_- Which type of beach would I prefer? West/east side? Private beach or a big one?
- Where would I wish the townhall/retail/event plaza to be? (Would I mind having the event plaza at the top?)
- Which type of grass would I prefer? Circle, triangle or square?
- How would I want my river to look like? Meandering or not? (Which side should my waterfall face? West/east or south?)_

When you try to answer this, I think you will have an idea of what you are looking for. You could also look at this picture *click* to see a bunch of different maps and check which one you like best. 

Generally, people seem to like private beaches, circle grass, waterfall facing south and apples as native fruit the best (correct me if I'm wrong here). 

Good luck with finding your perfect map 



Barbara said:


> And how does that system of choosing where you want your new villager to live work again? Any tips are appreciated.


I think you're talking about _plot resetting_? This guide here *click* is very helpful, if you scroll down you'll find something about changing where a villager's plot appears.

Did this help?


----------



## Barbara

Those questions will definitely help me with choosing my map; I could imagine that after hours of searching I'd like to have one of the first maps suggested, but skipped it because I thought I could just get that little bit better. 
Do you think this is a good strategy: see if I like the map, if so, continue, then look at the native fruit (I don't care about the grass that much) and if it's the fruit I like continue and play the game? Should I also mention the villagers or would that take too mich time? I'd like to do it within about 2 days, so I don't know how critical I should be? I really don't want apples/oranges, so I hope the fruit will be different when I finally found a good map. The villagers don't matter that much, but it'd be nice if I had at least one villager I like at the start.

Yes, I mean plot resetting. Is it also possible without time travelling? And how could I know a villager moves in if it's not from a camp site or something like that? I don't want to start the day with that each time, just to make sure. 

You definitely helped, thanks!


----------



## Debra

Barbara said:


> Those questions will definitely help me with choosing my map; I could imagine that after hours of searching I'd like to have one of the first maps suggested, but skipped it because I thought I could just get that little bit better.
> Do you think this is a good strategy: see if I like the map, if so, continue, then look at the native fruit (I don't care about the grass that much) and if it's the fruit I like continue and play the game? Should I also mention the villagers or would that take too mich time? I'd like to do it within about 2 days, so I don't know how critical I should be? I really don't want apples/oranges, so I hope the fruit will be different when I finally found a good map. The villagers don't matter that much, but it'd be nice if I had at least one villager I like at the start.



Haha, I totally understand that. & Yes, I think that your strategy is really good! You might get the right map, fruit and whatnot at the first try (who knows), but there is a big chance you might not. For me it seems that the more requirements you've got, the longer it will take to find a map that meets all. I spent an hour looking for mine, but I must say.. I was getting somewhat impatient and was willing to compromise with small things like not having the native fruit I wanted. So if you DO have the patience to keep looking for more than an hour, then you can be as strict as you want. And 2 days is a lot of time, I am sure you will get very close to your perfect map.

If you feel strongly about getting the right villager(s) at the start, then yes, it may be extra troublesome. In my opinion it is better not to prioritize starting villagers too much, because villagers can be switched out. They move out and new ones move back in. Your native fruit, however, will never change from oranges to peaches. Also, the first few days after creating your town, there will be a new villager (almost) every day. I say that there is a chance that if you (for example) want Flurry as starter and she is not there in the beginning, she might show up the next day! slim chance, but I hope you understand what I am trying to say o////o But like I said, this is _my_ opinion. You are free to do what _you_ want of course 



Barbara said:


> Yes, I mean plot resetting. Is it also possible without time travelling?



For what I know time travelling is not a requirement to plot reset. Let's say you suspect a villager moving in within the next 3 days after inviting one in from your camping site.. You could either timetravel each of those 3 days of Animal Crossing time and perform the plot reset-trick 3 times within an hour of real life time *or* do the plot-reset trick once each day for 3 days in real life time. I don't see how time travelling is obligatory for the trick to work, therefore I say that it IS possible to do the trick without time travel. Timetravelling could only be convenient if you want to do it as fast as possible or afraid you might forget to do the trick later.



Barbara said:


> And how could I know a villager moves in if it's not from a camp site or something like that? I don't want to start the day with that each time, just to make sure.
> 
> You definitely helped, thanks!



I can not exactly tell you when a villager will move into your town, because it's mostly random. However, I can give you an idea of when to expect a villager to move in. When you just created your new town, a random new villager will move in almost every day until you have 9 villagers in total. The 10th villagers can only be picked up from your camping site or Streetpass/Wi-Fi. My boyfriend and I continously get eachother's villagers, because we WiFi a lot. A few days ago I voided Aurora and he voided Mint. We visited eachother ONCE after that.. and we both got the old villager from the other town  If you (accidentally) pick up a voided villager, he/she will appear the next day. When a villager moves out and you're down to 8 again, you will get a random new villager moving in within a week. 

This probably sounds like a lot to remember. And possibly a lot of making new characters.. I don't blame you if it's too much work. It's the very same reason I rarely do it. 

I am happy that my previous post was helpful, I surely hope this one will be as well  If you have more questions or if you just want to chat, you may always PM/VM me ♥


----------



## Barbara

Okay, then I'll just do that. Are there any other aspects that change from town to town? (I heard something about the colour of the gate/town hall?) I won't be too strict but I'd like a map with enough room, because in my old town I couldn't find enough place for public work projects, because of the shape of the river and the small yet big space between the town hall/event plaza and the river.. I really liked some things about it, but it just wasn't a good map. I don't want to make this fault again. 
Thanks for the info about the villagers, I'll keep those things in mind but I think it's too much work, especially in the first days when I just came trough the rather boring process of looking for a good map. And I also have to think of a good character & town name... A lot of work to do, but I'll manage; when it's finally done I'll be happy with what I got.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## LilD

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 69211
> 
> moved some villagers around!



Impressive!   that took some time and planning for sure ????


----------



## en_1gma

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 69211
> 
> moved some villagers around!



how do you "move" villagers around?


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## en_1gma

heirabbit said:


> I just moved villagers out and in and did some plot resetting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



i do not understand your lingo. what is plot resetting?


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Kitsey

Wow, heirabbit, that's really something! What do you have in the big open space above the river?

I'll post mine once I have an opportunity to take a screenie of it. Will probably take a few days :x


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Camillion

My Twinleaf map. In Area9 I never plot reset but somehow things turned out well. In this one I might reset since everything is so nice now :3


Tipper is moving out when she wants to. I won't force her :3


----------



## doveling

town of peony


----------



## DaCoSim

poppet said:


> View attachment 69517
> town of peony



I really like this layout!!!


----------



## Debra

Camillion said:


> My Twinleaf map. In Area9 I never plot reset but somehow things turned out well. In this one I might reset since everything is so nice now :3
> 
> View attachment 69516
> Tipper is moving out when she wants to. I won't force her :3



Your map looks so similar to mine! ^^


----------



## Sholee

Sholee said:


>


----------



## Kitsey

What a cuuuute setup, Sholee! What a nice river. I would love a south-facing waterfall, but I don't like how in a lot of maps it splits up the beach into two parts, so I really like the combination of your waterfall + the long beach.

I, uh, finally paid my down payment (Curse you, villager reset trick, for keeping me up far past Nook's closing time) so I still can't post my map for a little while, but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## evoxpisces

I recently restarted my town on September 1st 2014, a little less than a month ago, and this was my town's map when I first started my new town. I'll have to upload a new picture of what it looks like now though it's not much different.

Town Name - Astra
Fruit - Oranges
Island Fruit - Durian
Tropical Fruit - Banana
Ordinance - Night Owl


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay!!!! Just finished plotting my last one!!! Now to clean up my town. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is one extra space between villager 9 & 10 due to a rock, but I've come to grips with it


----------



## Sholee

DaCoSim said:


> Yay!!!! Just finished plotting my last one!!! Now to clean up my town. View attachment 69936
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There is one extra space between villager 9 & 10 due to a rock, but I've come to grips with it



align houses <3
your map has SOOO much space!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Camillion said:


> My Twinleaf map. In Area9 I never plot reset but somehow things turned out well. In this one I might reset since everything is so nice now :3
> 
> View attachment 69516
> Tipper is moving out when she wants to. I won't force her :3


Your river layout is almost exactly like mine 'O'


----------



## DaCoSim

Sholee said:


> align houses <3
> your map has SOOO much space!




Yep! at the top left is my park, near the town hall is my garden area with all my statues and fountains, and my video screen and tower are on the left, above and below my pond. Near the town tree is my trellis and outdoor bath. As soon as I get y 4th character's house paid off, I'll update my DA


----------



## Kitsey

DaCoSim, that's amazing! I love how you put all the villagers' houses on that little island-like section of land, and I love that river shape!


----------



## rosabelle

DaCoSim said:


> Yay!!!! Just finished plotting my last one!!! Now to clean up my town. View attachment 69936
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There is one extra space between villager 9 & 10 due to a rock, but I've come to grips with it



Oh wow your map! This is really nice!


----------



## DaCoSim

Kitsey said:


> DaCoSim, that's amazing! I love how you put all the villagers' houses on that little island-like section of land, and I love that river shape!



Thank you so much! I just finished cleaning up my town from all the tt'ing flowers and other stuff. Working on destroying all the decoy pwp's now so I can finish my areas 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Oh wow your map! This is really nice!



Thx so very much!!!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Updated version of the Coven town map. Things have changed a lot in that town.


----------



## candiedapples

Here's mine! The bridge in the middle has been demolished. My town is definitely a work in progress with lots of landscaping to be done still!


----------



## gumdrop

Town name: Gumdrop
Mayor: C?line
Fruit: Oranges
Favorite Villager: Lobo～☆!
I really like all the open space (✿ ♥‿♥)


----------



## princessprettyboy

Town Name: Rosewind
Mayor: Rosalynd
Im happy with everything being on the top like the Plaza and Town Hall.
Most of my villagers have been in threes but Clyde moved so theres only two by my house, Kitty also moved out which messed up the pattern but Marshal moved in.
It looks pretty barren but I have paths laid out and a few PWPs.
I really hope Opal moves because she put her house on top of my paths in front of my other files house :/


----------



## Mango




----------



## Tessie

DaCoSim said:


> Yay!!!! Just finished plotting my last one!!! Now to clean up my town. View attachment 69936
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There is one extra space between villager 9 & 10 due to a rock, but I've come to grips with it



o_________________________________________________________o



wow lol. youre the master at plot resetting


----------



## RayOfHope

Seeing all these perfectly-aligned houses make me wish I hadn't given up on plot resetting so soon.

They're in the right area, but they're just so... _off._


----------



## Ayaya

I don't want to plot-reset because I get so frustrated every time I don't get it at a place I want...
Here's my map! I don't know if I'll have enough place for PWP

Town Name: Hope
Mayor: Aya
Fruit: Pear

Kiki's house will be where my player is~ Hopefully I won't regret this map because I love the villagers


----------



## Sholee

gumdrop said:


> View attachment 70339
> 
> Town name: Gumdrop
> Mayor: C?line
> Fruit: Oranges
> Favorite Villager: Lobo～☆!
> I really like all the open space (✿ ♥‿♥)



i was thinking about using this map layout for my 2nd town.


----------



## EternityMac

Of course I like my town, but I am having lots of problems creating paths. :/


----------



## gumdrop

Sholee said:


> i was thinking about using this map layout for my 2nd town.


it's a reaallly nice map, i like it a lot!!


----------



## especia

this is the map for my new town kiwi!! aside from a few villager plots i really like it ?▽`) ﾉ


----------



## rman579

All of these amazing maps are surprisingly making mine feel inadequate xD


Any thoughts?


----------



## molas

I like it, especially how retail and the town hall are similarly spaced on each side of the station. And how the plaza has its own area.


----------



## Dork

rman579 said:


> Any thoughts?



yooooooo we have the same town layout but flipped

there's sooo much space it's great yo

- - - Post Merge - - -



especia said:


> this is the map for my new town kiwi!! aside from a few villager plots i really like it ?▽`) ﾉ
> View attachment 70515



YO
THIS IS MY DREAM MAP
YOU
HAVE
MY DREAM MAP


----------



## tinytaylor

especia said:


> this is the map for my new town kiwi!! aside from a few villager plots i really like it ?▽`) ﾉ
> View attachment 70515



this was my fave map until I had to put paths down ugh. the ponds got in the way so I ended up resetting


----------



## especia

tinytaylor said:


> this was my fave map until I had to put paths down ugh. the ponds got in the way so I ended up resetting


i actually dont mind the ponds ahah, i feel like they create natural barriers for areas like parks etc, plus i mostly use 1sq paths so i usually dont have any problems building around them :~)


----------



## Samwise

I have reset my town! 

- with paths
- without paths

You can see my previous map here. I could honestly say that this was a huge improvement for me. Resetting my town was the best thing that ever happened to my ACNL journey.


----------



## Sholee

Samwise said:


> I have reset my town!
> 
> - with paths
> - without paths
> 
> You can see my previous map here. I could honestly say that this was a huge improvement for me. Resetting my town was the best thing that ever happened to my ACNL journey.



yeshhh! more aligned maps! LOVE IT!
it's nice to see one where the houses are aligned but it's not like in 1 row with 10 houses.


----------



## Samwise

Sholee said:


> yeshhh! more aligned maps! LOVE IT!
> it's nice to see one where the houses are aligned but it's not like in 1 row with 10 houses.



Thanks! 

Yours looks great too! Cheers to our hardwork and patience~ lol


----------



## Kitsey

Samwise I love it! I love that stair-like shape of the river, and you put your bridges & houses in the perfect place!


----------



## Samwise

Kitsey said:


> Samwise I love it! I love that stair-like shape of the river, and you put your bridges & houses in the perfect place!



Thank you!

A lot of planning was put in Pawnee(the name of the town).


----------



## nekosync

Not really into plot resetting, haha. I really like my town so far.







On another note, my brother's town layout is so damn perfect. If only I could steal his 3DS to show you guys....


----------



## Dork

nekosync said:


> Not really into plot resetting, haha. I really like my town so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, my brother's town layout is so damn perfect. If only I could steal his 3DS to show you guys....



yo but your town map is hella cute


----------



## Kitsey

I'm so happy with mine!






Grass: Triangle | Fruit: Peaches
Around Re-Tail are Colton (above the pond), Fuchsia, and Walker. Colton is kind of in a bad place because his house is only 1 space away from the edge, but I wanted him and was sick of resetting for a smug :/ What's worse is that the game kept putting a plot to the right of Apple's house, which would have been awful to me, so today I put a bench there..
Below the river from left to right: Wolfgang, Pecan, Bam, Pekoe, Apple.
The campsite is going to go to the left of the top bridge, basically across the river from Wolfgang's house.


----------



## Sephiroth

Town: Midgar
Fruit: Peaches
Mayor: Kevin
Founded: 06/09/2013
Grass: Circle
Why I love it:
Large private beach
Re-tail close to train station
Open space for development, and small stuff
houses are all placed by my desire
Cat town.

Above river:
Felicity, Rudy, Monique, Mitzi
Below River:
Bob, Ankha, Kat, Lolly, Tom, Rosie.


----------



## CatGifs

Mayor: Annie
Town Name: Brighton
Fruit: Pears
Grass: Circle

I _just_ got this last week! I browsed these forums for a bit the week before and so I knew what I was looking for in a map but I tried not being too picky. I think I came somewhere in the middle, as I reset the game about six times (24 map cycles) before I found what I liked. It only took about 45 minutes. I was looking for (most picky) circle grass as I find it really relaxing, a central town tree as I think of it as the town focus, and a south-facing waterfall although now that I have it I don't think I would have minded another orientation.

What I love: I like the house peninsula that I live on, the circle grass, the native fruit (pear), and the straight shot from the beach to re-tail. I built a bridge at the top right so that I can run in circles around the river. Next I am going to plan my PWPs whilst upgrading my house  very excited


----------



## nekosync

CatGifs said:


> Mayor: Annie
> Town Name: Brighton
> Fruit: Pears
> Grass: Circle
> 
> I _just_ got this last week! I browsed these forums for a bit the week before and so I knew what I was looking for in a map but I tried not being too picky. I think I came somewhere in the middle, as I reset the game about six times (24 map cycles) before I found what I liked. It only took about 45 minutes. I was looking for (most picky) circle grass as I find it really relaxing, a central town tree as I think of it as the town focus, and a south-facing waterfall although now that I have it I don't think I would have minded another orientation.
> 
> What I love: I like the house peninsula that I live on, the circle grass, the native fruit (pear), and the straight shot from the beach to re-tail. I built a bridge at the top right so that I can run in circles around the river. Next I am going to plan my PWPs whilst upgrading my house  very excited



Oooh, I love that split down the middle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> yo but your town map is hella cute



aww, thanks! I'm sure your town map is cool, too.


----------



## CatGifs

nekosync said:


> Not really into plot resetting, haha. I really like my town so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, my brother's town layout is so damn perfect. If only I could steal his 3DS to show you guys....



I really like the natural-looking layout. You were really fortunate where your villagers chose to live, I hope I will be similarly lucky!


----------



## nekosync

CatGifs said:


> I really like the natural-looking layout. You were really fortunate where your villagers chose to live, I hope I will be similarly lucky!



Aww, thanks! Good luck to you.


----------



## Tikikata

*Mayor:* Tiki
*Town Name:* Ichigo
*Fruit:* Apples
*Grass:* Square

*Villagers (* indicates original):*
Peaches*, Wart Jr.*, Graham, Olaf, Chevre, Naomi, Hans, Fuchsia, Sheldon, and Jitters

This is the town layout I started with since day one. The house placement could be better, but I try not to be too picky. I'm currently working on making my town look a little prettier and organized.


----------



## nekosync

Tikikata said:


> *Mayor:* Tiki
> *Town Name:* Ichigo
> *Fruit:* Apples
> *Grass:* Square
> 
> *Villagers (* indicates original):*
> Peaches*, Wart Jr.*, Graham, Olaf, Chevre, Naomi, Hans, Fuchsia, Sheldon, and Jitters
> 
> This is the town layout I started with since day one. The house placement could be better, but I try not to be too picky. I'm currently working on making my town look a little prettier and organized.


Nice!


----------



## Tessie

CatGifs said:


> Mayor: Annie
> Town Name: Brighton
> Fruit: Pears
> Grass: Circle
> 
> I _just_ got this last week! I browsed these forums for a bit the week before and so I knew what I was looking for in a map but I tried not being too picky. I think I came somewhere in the middle, as I reset the game about six times (24 map cycles) before I found what I liked. It only took about 45 minutes. I was looking for (most picky) circle grass as I find it really relaxing, a central town tree as I think of it as the town focus, and a south-facing waterfall although now that I have it I don't think I would have minded another orientation.
> 
> What I love: I like the house peninsula that I live on, the circle grass, the native fruit (pear), and the straight shot from the beach to re-tail. I built a bridge at the top right so that I can run in circles around the river. Next I am going to plan my PWPs whilst upgrading my house  very excited




wow that map looks very similar to mine!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Here's mine:



Native Fruit: Pear
Grass: Square

Pros: Retail is close to the Train, one continuous beach with pirate cove, little stretch at top of the map.
Cons: Native fruit is not Cherry, waterfall is not facing down, town hall isn't in best spot, the river has a ditch form.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## firebfm

This is Maplebay. I share the game with my sister. Villagers in Maplebay I like are bruce, deirdre, joey, poncho and gayle. The others I want to move out. I planted perfect apple trees everywhere.


----------



## Azerothian.CherryBlossom

Town Name: Azeroth
Mayor: Morgain
Town Tune: Lost Woods
Native Fruit: Peach (really cute, but I've since basically replaced them with cherry)
Grass Type: Circle (but I have star shaped snow, which I thought only went with triangle grass)

It took me a lot of scrolling through maps to find the right one-the first that didn't have a river doing crazy thing through the town. I ended up with the best face too, the pink pigtails, and I love the native fruit! (I had to make cherries take over though because I love the pink leaves in spring.)

I'm working on sending Joey, Bubbles, Lyman, Broffina and Limberg out (seriously, why do these people keep moving in?! DX) but on the flipside, I *adore* Shep, Lucy, Pietro and Bella.​


----------



## LilyElizabeth

View attachment 71722

 I love my map because...

- Circle grass
- Peaches
- Cute private beach with beach cove
- Town hall and town tree next to each other
- Well-placed pond for park area
- Nice are of land for cafe
- Isolated place for campsite
- I LOVE the bubble of land for my house. It's right by the waterfall and I have my own private ramp down to the beach <333

View attachment 71723
View attachment 71724


----------



## chiheerios

^your map is so perfect!


----------



## LilyElizabeth

chiheerios said:


> ^your map is so perfect!



Thank you ^^


----------



## HeyPatience

This map is a month or so old, but its relatively the same as it is now 



Town Name: Rosewyn
Mayor: Pandora
Fruit: Oranges
Favorite Villager: Merengue

It took me about 6 tries to get this map when I decided to reset my game awhile ago. I really wanted a winding river and my house to be near a waterfall, and this one was perfect! The one thing I dont like is the pond next to retail, but overall I love my town


----------



## Drew1234

Here is my town.


----------



## Christopaz

I need some tips on adding paths, My town is about a month old.


----------



## Nashiro

*Asheven* ❊ Apples ❊ Square Grass 
Mayor Nashiro ❊ Neighbor Kaneki 

Current Villagers:
Merengue*, Roscoe*, Bones*, Willow*
Cobb*, Frita, Cheri, Colton, Chief

* Original villagers.

;u; why did Chief have to decide and move over there by the village tree? ;v;

I'm considering moving the bridges to be  at the 'corners' of the square instead to be more symmetrical.
These are my proposed paths


Spoiler










Tips please ;v;​


----------



## Mairen

I finally got around to uploading a screenshot of my map, yay!
I reset many many times to finally get this map. I wanted to eventually start playing, so I had to make a few sacrifices, but I'm slowly learning to accept them. When I consider all of the good features that came with this map, those few negative features don't seem like much

*What I like about this:*
* The location of the plaza
*The location of the town hall
*The location of re-tail
*Cherries!
*Circle Grass
*Yellow Town Hall
*Not too crazy of a river
*The ideal location for my home was open, so I got to put it right by the waterfall where I like it best

*What I had to sacrifice:*
*split beaches, boo!
*ponds not in awesome locations and I would of rather had one pond only


----------



## NewLeaf01

Well this is mine. I have lost my well perfect town due to making bush pathways. 

Just found out i cannot post it and it wont work to well. NOOO!


----------



## asuka

just restarted my second town, loving the map but the fruit is pears (meh).

any suggestions for where to place my house?


----------



## Mikorin

Oh my gosh its beautiful (your map) If you plan on moving out whatever villager that is, maybe at the top of the peninsula on the left? Itd be cool to have all your towns houses on the lower half of the town


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Tao

Wow...I assumed that the maps were largely the same with just variation on where the houses were until this thread. Me and two friends started the game on the same day and our map layouts ended up nearly identical  We must have just been weirdly lucky/unlucky


----------



## 3dsatackman

This is my town map: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW i used Miiverse which is nice because then there is nothing else except the pic.


----------



## Incu-chan

Here's my town map!


----------



## lenaann

My map. I like it a lot.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Figured out out to take screenshots with miiverse, so I got a shot of my map.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

lenaann said:


> My map. I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 73438



This map is so similar to mine that it's scary.


----------



## lazuli

new leaf, new life. LMAO.


----------



## RayOfHope

computertrash said:


> new leaf, new life. LMAO.



So much space!


----------



## Leela

This is what I found in my quest to discover a near-symmetrical map. Sorry for the enormous picture XD


----------



## Mairen

computertrash said:


> new leaf, new life. LMAO.




that's a really clean and organized map! I like a lot of the features on it like the straight river, one pond, and one beach. Well done!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

computertrash said:


> new leaf, new life. LMAO.



mine is juts like that... but it is flipped.. the river is at the top and the dip is the other side XD if that makes sense


----------



## buuunii

This isn't a current updated pic of my map but it's close
I just finished plot setting 9/10 dreamies.
One more and I will work on my town properly
THEN ILL FINALLY POST MY DREAM ADDRESS
HNNNNNNNG SO EXCITED
IMA DO A GIVEAWAY WHEN I FINISH


----------



## Mairen

buuunii said:


> This isn't a current updated pic of my map but it's close
> I just finished plot setting 9/10 dreamies.
> One more and I will work on my town properly
> THEN ILL FINALLY POST MY DREAM ADDRESS
> HNNNNNNNG SO EXCITED
> IMA DO A GIVEAWAY WHEN I FINISH
> 
> View attachment 73890



I love how close retail is to your train station! that always makes things more convenient


----------



## LilyElizabeth

buuunii said:


> This isn't a current updated pic of my map but it's close
> I just finished plot setting 9/10 dreamies.
> One more and I will work on my town properly
> THEN ILL FINALLY POST MY DREAM ADDRESS
> HNNNNNNNG SO EXCITED
> IMA DO A GIVEAWAY WHEN I FINISH
> 
> View attachment 73890



We have very similar maps!

View attachment 73893

View attachment 73894


----------



## buuunii

Mairen said:


> I love how close retail is to your train station! that always makes things more convenient



Oh yeah I love it!
Makes nice for trading too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyElizabeth said:


> We have very similar maps!
> 
> View attachment 73893
> 
> View attachment 73894



Haha! True! Cool. We're map buddies x3


----------



## Ponyu

My newest town <3 I really, _really_ love this map.


----------



## Improv

Ponyu said:


> My newest town <3 I really, _really_ love this map.
> 
> View attachment 73921



Your villagers form a circle around all three bridges, haha.


----------



## lazuli

Leela said:


> This is what I found in my quest to discover a near-symmetrical map. Sorry for the enormous picture XD
> View attachment 73882



SUCH BEAUTIFUL. I LOVE IT. GAH.
dat spcae at the bottom for a lighthouse tho.
OR MAYBE WHERE THAT VILLAGER IN THE LOWER RIGHT CORNER. cool.


----------



## rosabelle

Ponyu said:


> My newest town <3 I really, _really_ love this map.
> 
> View attachment 73921



I love the shape of your river  nice map!


----------



## Ponyu

Improv said:


> Your villagers form a circle around all three bridges, haha.


I know, they're all over the place  If it wasn't for the bottom right house, it would look like a tilted rectangle. Maybe I should bury a treasure in the center point haha.



rosabelle said:


> I love the shape of your river  nice map!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Kaisermuffin

aww ye floaroma


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Kaisermuffin said:


> aww ye floaroma
> 
> View attachment 74206



omg that house in front of the town hall , i can't .


----------



## Psicat

My new town.


----------



## Kaisermuffin

Koala_Tea_ said:


> omg that house in front of the town hall , i can't .



To make it worse, it's Kidd, who I absolutely despise.


----------



## Jarrad

Kaisermuffin said:


> To make it worse, it's Kidd, who I absolutely despise.



Kidd is the best villager in your town as of yet.
He's amazing, he's so cute and his room is so cute and he's just so cute and really really cute, but he's really cute.

how dare you despise such a sweet innocent animal, shame on you!


----------



## isa

My map. I love it! It's very spacious


----------



## newleafeon

- - - Post Merge - - -



isa said:


> My map. I love it! It's very spacious
> 
> View attachment 74533



Your map is really nice  Do you have a DA?


----------



## isa

newleafeon said:


> Do you have a DA?


Is in my sig


----------



## Pastel

Psicat said:


> My new town.
> View attachment 74396



This map is my dream.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seeing all the other nice maps on this thread is making me feel like my map sucks, but here it is. This is Luna Bay, founded... yesterday.


I reset for over a month to find a nice map, and I ended up settling on this one. It has peaches, circle grass, and a brown town hall; all of which are perfect (it gets real frustrating real fast when you're resetting not only for a good map, but for a specific grass shape/fruit/town hall color as well). I'm planning on putting the police station directly in line with the town hall, to the left (right where my character is standing). I'm thinking the cafe would be nice on the center peninsula right above my house. If anyone has an idea for the campsite, feel free to let me know.


----------



## melissacrossing

Right after I uploaded this to my tumblr, Dottie moved in, so I need to update it.


----------



## Alley

Seeing all these really nicely laid out towns kinda makes me want to reset mine. xAx The gyroid is where Brewsters will be after I finish funding it.
I'm trying to get four of those villagers to leave, and one other is on his way out soon. Oh, and I got a pear-town & Isabelle gave me peaches.


----------



## Malsy

Main Town: Fantasea
Mayor: Mally
Fruit: Oranges, but I have all of them. 
Favorite Villager: Marshal or Hazel. I also have Gladys, Penelope, Lionel (who I'm trying to get to leave), Chrissy, Shari, Bettina, Benjamin, and Sprinkle. None of my villagers were bought, I've gotten all of the "popular" ones by pure chance via the campsite. 

The only thing that irks be about my town is that because of my Mayor's house and the coffee shop placement, I will never be able to put a bridge on the East side of my town. Other than that, I like it a lot.


----------



## Sholee

haven't played acnl since i bought fantasy life
but still loving my map


----------



## al-tirah

I just restarted the game 2 days ago and I got this map~ 
View attachment 74984
I really like that the town plaza and the Re-tail are in the middle. ^.^


----------



## JSS

Here is mine, with all my dream villagers already. I reset for this one, after demolishing my first town because I wasn't happy with it. I'm happy with how it looks.






Poppy behind the town hall looks better in game, since there are a bunch of trees in between sort of nestling her house. My town is largely unfinished, though. Still waiting on those uchi PWPs and then I have to plant a bunch of trees and flowers as well. I'm going for sort of a natural feel as opposed to specific themes.


----------



## sakurakiki

(Bad image quality as I'm in college & I don't have access to the internet on my 3DS. ;; )

My map is one of the first ones that was available to me when I first started the game but I'm still very much in love with it. I just love the "U" shape my river makes & that I'm able to have the cafe in a little area in the middle. (*^-^*)


----------



## ilovebob123

Sholee, I can't even begin to imagine how many times you must have plot resetted to get it that uniform O.O


----------



## euroR

This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.


----------



## HoennMaster

JSS said:


> Here is mine, with all my dream villagers already. I reset for this one, after demolishing my first town because I wasn't happy with it. I'm happy with how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy behind the town hall looks better in game, since there are a bunch of trees in between sort of nestling her house. My town is largely unfinished, though. Still waiting on those uchi PWPs and then I have to plant a bunch of trees and flowers as well. I'm going for sort of a natural feel as opposed to specific themes.



I'm crying right now. I want this map so badly but have never found one that works while reseting.  You even have the plaza right in front of Town Hall!


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## euroR

@heirabbit  thanks !. yours is so much cooler !


----------



## Campy

euroR said:


> This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.


Wow, your villager house placement is incredible. Do you maybe have a Dream Address we could visit?


----------



## euroR

@Campy no at the moment. still busying with landscape recently . hopefully soon !


----------



## rosabelle

euroR said:


> View attachment 75122
> 
> 
> This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.


Omg your villager house placements looks amazing. :O


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I don't even have a town..  I haven't played properly in a while.


----------



## Improv

here's my map from when i reset last week. my house is 5 spaces to the right* of the town hall. 
View attachment 75564


----------



## RayOfHope

Improv said:


> here's my map from when i reset last week. my house is 5 spaces to the right* of the town hall.
> View attachment 75564



Whoa. Now that's an interesting map.

That's the second really unique map I've seen lately. I wish I could remember where on Tumblr I saw the other.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

euroR said:


> View attachment 75122
> 
> 
> This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.



Just curious, but how long did it take to get your houses so neat and lined up?


----------



## Vizionari

asuka said:


> just restarted my second town, loving the map but the fruit is pears (meh).
> 
> any suggestions for where to place my house?



I want your map D:


----------



## euroR

@rosabelle thanks ! owh u have such a cute signature !

@MadisonCrossing each villager took me around 1-2 days ( at least 10 hours of reset a day) some just took 30mins depend of luck. i had sacrifice muffy for renee because i cant get muffy in spot after 3-4 days of reset. i was lucky enough, i gamble on swapping for renee( i cant stand her look =0) to phoebe and it just took me around half the day .


----------



## rosabelle

euroR said:


> @rosabelle thanks ! owh u have such a cute signature !
> 
> @MadisonCrossing each villager took me around 1-2 days ( at least 10 hours of reset a day) some just took 30mins depend of luck. i had sacrifice muffy for renee because i cant get muffy in spot after 3-4 days of reset. i was lucky enough, i gamble on swapping for renee( i cant stand her look =0) to phoebe and it just took me around half the day .



Thanks! And wow, it only takes you 1-2 days to plot reset? ;__; do you put up a lot of pwps around your town or something...


----------



## Toulousie

This is my town:
View attachment 75710

 Town Name: Mellphis
 Mayor: Cathy
 Fruit: Cherries
 Favorite Villager: Kabuki

I love this map! *-*


----------



## lykkelille

I need your help... Been resetting for hours (have two towns) and gonna keep one to play with (i am fresh to the game). But i cannot decide betweed theese two maps... Help :/


----------



## Vizionari

lykkelille said:


> I need your help... Been resetting for hours (have two towns) and gonna keep one to play with (i am fresh to the game). But i cannot decide betweed theese two maps... Help :/



What do the maps look like?


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

heres my map.. Only thing i wish is that the river was straighter and i had a secret island but besides that i like it~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This is the map of StarFall. I couldn't draw the paths well, but I did get a StarFall map pic.


----------



## hulaburger

this is old so my bridges, campsite, and NPC houses have changed
my map is the **** tho


----------



## Royce

The north part is huge, a lot of cedars can be planted?


----------



## hulaburger

euroR said:


> View attachment 75122
> 
> 
> This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.



DAMN your villager house placement is flawless


----------



## Sholee

euroR said:


> View attachment 75122
> 
> 
> This is mine. not really particular about map layout or such the first time i play. ( i only play acnl) so  if there is any flaw in my map , i'd already adapt to it.



me likeeeeeeeees


----------



## BlooBelle

This is my current map. The red spots are rocks. c:
Could someone please help me with path and PWP placement? I'm confused.


----------



## Melyora

This is my recent town map. I did plot reset for my row of villagers, but not with the intention to plot them there. They just went there while resetting for decent places. In total, didn't take more than 1.5 hours XD On of them is one of my original starting villagers ^_^


----------



## wintersoldier

this is my map. :> it could be better, but i'm pleased with how my town looks and there are minor regrets (i wish i put my mayor's house where my side character's house is, or why did i settle for marshal's spot) but i like it and i'm almost done with landscaping.


----------



## KiloPatches

IVY WOOD!


----------



## Rika092

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eloise said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 6154
> Can I have opinions?
> I like it because the beach is on the left, which I've always preferred, the plaza is not by the train tracks, there's plenty of space for public works projects, It's got triangle grass and It's got two of my favourite villagers, Sydney and Pinky.



Omg. This right here, my friend, is PURE perfection. This is THE map that I would reset days for.


----------



## Eldin

Rika092 said:


> Omg. This right here, my friend, is PURE perfection. This is THE map that I would reset days for.



Yeah, it's exactly what I'd want as well, aha. I'd probably put my house in the same spot too!

I'll have to post my map once I get home~ I forgot my SD card in my laptop so I can't play atm, urgh.


----------



## Professor

Very cool town layout.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok!!! Once again, I am finally done replotting so my map is all done!!!


----------



## Virals

A few more villagers moved in since I last took the pic and unfortunately one is by re-tail since I wasn't expecting anyone to arrive (and its Gladys too)  But the general idea is to have a comfy neighborhood around the town hall and my police station/roost cafe next to re-tail at the top to make a mini-city. Then the island where my plaza/house is will be all nature-y. I also love how my river isn't that obtrusive so I have loaaads of room in the bottom left to do what I want.

I'm pretty much super happy with it except for a few rock placements that kind of screw up some of my ideas but I can work around them.

Also fruit is pears and I hate pears


----------



## Rika092

Virals said:


> A few more villagers moved in since I last took the pic and unfortunately one is by re-tail since I wasn't expecting anyone to arrive (and its Gladys too)  But the general idea is to have a comfy neighborhood around the town hall and my police station/roost cafe next to re-tail at the top to make a mini-city. Then the island where my plaza/house is will be all nature-y. I also love how my river isn't that obtrusive so I have loaaads of room in the bottom left to do what I want.
> 
> I'm pretty much super happy with it except for a few rock placements that kind of screw up some of my ideas but I can work around them.
> 
> Also fruit is pears and I hate pears



I like your map! I like that your mayor basically has a small island to himself/herself and that the plaza tree is on it. Also the fact there are only two ponds :3

Also pears are awesome! And perfect pears look really nice. I got pears too for my new town and I'm actually pretty happy since the only fruit that I dislike is orange ( because of how the perfect ones look). Also my mayor's name is Rika, which is a japanese girl's name that means pear blossom


----------



## NerdRider

Town: WoWerul
Fruit: Cherries 
Ordinance: Beautiful

This is my new town... still working on it.


----------



## KCourtnee

Little T (T=Town)
Apples

I'm pretty content with my map 
I like how it's split by the river event so there's lots of space in both the north and south areas of my town.


----------



## Eline

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Once again, I am finally done replotting so my map is all done!!! View attachment 76709



omfg the places your residents live!!!!!! that must've taken SO much time! LOOKS GREAT


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha thx! I've kicked everyone out to my other town once and then when one moved unexpectedly, I kicked out 2 more and had to cycle to 18 to move them back in. It did take awhile, but it keeps me busy and allows me to not get bored. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing that drives me nuts is Static's plot because a rock is in the way of him moving one space over. He's the one to the far right. I wanted it to look like _--------_ but because of the rock it's _-------- _

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing that drives me nuts is Static's plot because a rock is in the way of him moving one space over. He's the one to the far right. I wanted it to look like _--------_ but because of the rock it's _-------- _


----------



## Improv

View attachment 76908
here's my new map!!! agh man idk i really love this one, it's so smooth and tiny and dang son


----------



## Melyora

NerdRider said:


> View attachment 76844
> 
> Town: WoWerul
> Fruit: Cherries
> Ordinance: Beautiful
> 
> This is my new town... still working on it.



Waaah, it looks so beautiful <3 I love how the Plaza, Town Hall and Retail are lined up. It's also a very nice location for your house!


----------



## euroR

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Once again, I am finally done replotting so my map is all done!!! View attachment 76709



awesome map, awesome lineup =D

@Sholee  thanks!. i love yours too ! very neat!


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx so much EuroR!!!


----------



## Volgann

(Quick tip- to have your town's map easily, post your town map on miiverse, then go on the PC version, find your post, and save the image.)


----------



## snapdragon

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Once again, I am finally done replotting so my map is all done!!! View attachment 76709



OMG this is INSANE! Well done!


----------



## snapdragon

This is my town map! ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Oddity

DaCoSim said:


> Ok!!! Once again, I am finally done replotting so my map is all done!!! View attachment 76709



This is insanity. Mind sharing how much time something like this would've taken? I would do it if I felt extra ambitious but dang! Too much sweat for me.


----------



## inthenameofSweden

This is my town map!


Spoiler: I'm really happy with how it is, especially the river


----------



## Fairytale

inthenameofSweden said:


> This is my town map!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm really happy with how it is, especially the river



Nice map! I'm looking for one that looks like yours!

Anyway, I'm still looking for a decent map and it's not that easy. Going to tell you guys later which map I chose.


----------



## LilyElizabeth

View attachment 77744

I love my little town ^^


----------



## Gracelia

the bottom left house that's not aligned really bothers me but it's ok i guess. may think of moving cyrano out (i doubt i would) and getting another cranky to place at the top of that island instead. @.@

*need advice/insight*
i am struggling on where to place my campsite and the roost cafe. should i complete all paths and stuff and then determine it? i really hate how they are both permanent builds.. T^T. however, i am thinking of putting the roost beside the retail to the right side (or is it better in between town hall + retail?? and campsite... no idea honestly! any help is appreciated!


----------



## DaCoSim

Oddity said:


> This is insanity. Mind sharing how much time something like this would've taken? I would do it if I felt extra ambitious but dang! Too much sweat for me.




Ha thx!  It took a lot of time. However to Make things easier I had all my paths and pwp's placed so there wasn't a lot of room in other areas for villagers to plot. Once I had all that done, I kicked all my villagers into my other town and cycled to 30 and started bringing them back in and plotting them. It took about a month to plot them all. It took a lot of patience. Static's house will always be "off" due to a stupid rock but I've come to terms with it. Lol!!! Also wish I had placed my coffee shop down just a little so it aligns better with retail but I'm still happy with my map  I luv my town.


----------



## Winkyccat

Is my map bad? Jealous of all these maps but I don't wanna reset I've come so far..


----------



## Buttercup

Winkyccat said:


> View attachment 77889
> Is my map bad? Jealous of all these maps but I don't wanna reset I've come so far..


there's nothing bad about your map imo


----------



## oreo

KiloPatches said:


> IVY WOOD!



I love this. Looks unique. c;


----------



## Fairytale

Love it.


----------



## Psicat

Gracelia said:


> the bottom left house that's not aligned really bothers me but it's ok i guess. may think of moving cyrano out (i doubt i would) and getting another cranky to place at the top of that island instead. @.@
> 
> *need advice/insight*
> i am struggling on where to place my campsite and the roost cafe. should i complete all paths and stuff and then determine it? i really hate how they are both permanent builds.. T^T. however, i am thinking of putting the roost beside the retail to the right side (or is it better in between town hall + retail?? and campsite... no idea honestly! any help is appreciated!


I think you should at least lay down your paths first.  But, the cafe would look fine to the right of the retail and perhaps your campsite to the left of the bottom most house, right beside the rivers end.


----------



## Gracelia

Psicat said:


> I think you should at least lay down your paths first.  But, the cafe would look fine to the right of the retail and perhaps your campsite to the left of the bottom most house, right beside the rivers end.



Alright, thanks for the input! Think I may end up moving the house at the bottom to near the right side house (mayors) and leaving the campsite there alone. XD


----------



## Dewy

Improv said:


> View attachment 76908
> here's my new map!!! agh man idk i really love this one, it's so smooth and tiny and dang son



I swear this is my exact map only a mirrored version o.o
we even put our houses in the same spot
only differences are that my town hall is to the north more (next to train station) and I have more ponds.

I think you chose a great map


----------



## peachesandicecream

Main Town: Flora
Mayor: Leeling
Fruit: Cherries 
Favorite Villager Ruby


Does anyone like my map? It was one of my first 4 lol


----------



## Halcyon

snapdragon said:


> This is my town map! ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77572



omg i was resetting my town n came across this map exactly how this is :0


----------



## Skye

​I absolutely love my map! I wish I started with cherries but I digress, it's easily navigable and unique in my opinion.


----------



## tolisamarie

So many great maps! I love to see other people's layouts.


----------



## DaCoSim

Oh toils, I LUV your map!!!


----------



## HoennMaster

Skye said:


> View attachment 78305​I absolutely love my map! I wish I started with cherries but I digress, it's easily navigable and unique in my opinion.



Do you like having your villagers around the plaza? I'm considering doing that in my town.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Lost my (completed) old town when it was accidentally deleted, so I started with a new one on Dec 12. This is my new town map. It's very different from the old one but I really like the way the river looks like a "Z". Especially since I'd decided to go back to my old town name for my new town, which is Zingzang. 



The yellow blobs indicate my current public works projects. They are mostly benches which I'm using as placeholders for the actual projects that I will build when my villagers suggest them.


----------



## brutalitea

My town, Rohan:






The gyroid is my campsite.

Native fruit is orange.

Looking forward to the 30th when the house south of the left bridge moves out *crosses fingers*


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

How do you screencap your map


----------



## Luna Moonbug

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> How do you screencap your map



u need to use a camera (phone, regular camera)


----------



## brutalitea

What I did was I opened ACNL so I had the town map on the touch screen, then went to my 3DS home screen, opened Miiverse, then clicked on the Post button. Selected screenshot option and selected touch screen. Posted it then went to my miiverse wall (miiverse.nintendo.net/users/nintendonetworkIDhere) on my computer and found the post. Right clicked for url of the image and copied it onto here in


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I like my plaza placement, I have a widepath outline with Cherry trees connecting the plaza and the train station.


----------



## Camillion

Area9: Roomy and Wonderful


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i have a few town maps...i seem to not able to demolish town and keep buying new cartridge lol....so i have a few maps to show you...

Main Town: Moonbug
Mayor: Luna
Fruit: Peaches
(too many ponds)



Second Town: Hogwarts
Mayor: Luna
Fruit: Cherry
(only 2 ponds; i like it more than my main town cuz re-tail, plaza and town hall near the gate)


1st Cycle Town: One Piece
Mayor: Lunahime
Fruit: Orange
(one pond but lots of rocks)


2nd Cycle Town: Atlantis
Mayor: Luna
Fruit: Pears
(one pond but i made a mistake on putting the campsite too far from my house; hard to check campsite to invite new villagers)


3rd Cycle Town: Olympus
Mayor: Luna
Fruit: Orange
(i made this my main cycle, i prolly will delete the other 2 cycle town and sell the game cartridge on ebay...lol..this is my perfect cycle town, campsite in front of my house)


----------



## Buttercup

kinda just starting but yeah


Spoiler


----------



## lykkelille

Opinions on this? Am transfering my villagers and resetting. Want a map thats easy to landscape. Apple as fruit. What do you think, keep or keep looking?


----------



## Virals

Decided to restart my town cause I'm super picky. I looove maps like this so I decided to try this one out. I'm thinking of making the plaza a crossroads and have the east part be where the police station/cafe will go to make a mini city, then the south will be all nature-y and park like, then the west will be residences. It'll take a while to plot reset and get the villagers I want but It'll be worth it.

I was thinking of putting my house where the red icon is but now that I've decided to make that the nature area I'm probably going to put the campsite there and my house at the top right of the resident area.

Also native fruit is peaches so frick yeah.


----------



## daniduckyface

Virals said:


> Decided to restart my town cause I'm super picky. I looove maps like this so I decided to try this one out. I'm thinking of making the plaza a crossroads and have the east part be where the police station/cafe will go to make a mini city, then the south will be all nature-y and park like, then the west will be residences. It'll take a while to plot reset and get the villagers I want but It'll be worth it.
> 
> I was thinking of putting my house where the red icon is but now that I've decided to make that the nature area I'm probably going to put the campsite there and my house at the top right of the resident area.
> 
> Also native fruit is peaches so frick yeah.



You have a perfect map omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astoria my main town. The yellow house is my Mayor's house. The blue house to the top is my path characters house. The blue house below mine is a character used for plot resetting that i still haven't deleted. The 3 houses by mine from left to right are Willow, Molly and Marina. The house by the station is Beau and south of him are Pietro and Sprinkle right by the cliff. Near the waterfall from left to right are Chief, Muffy, Punchy and then Chevre. I really like my map but i wish my house was where Chief's was. Bam was living there when i first started my town and i wanted one side of the waterfall free for a lighthouse and i was unsure about if i could get Bam out in time. I futureproofed myself though and put my house near a pond so i couldn't get someone right in front of my house unannounced. I got lucky with no one in front of town hall because of two rocks i had close together just the right distance apart to prevent someone from going right in front there. I have paths around my town and i'm working on flowers. I have a lighthouse south of my cafe and more PWP's around my map. I have the fairytale town hall as well and will be getting the fairytale train station when i unlock it C:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

lykkelille said:


> Opinions on this? Am transfering my villagers and resetting. Want a map thats easy to landscape. Apple as fruit. What do you think, keep or keep looking?



OMG...love the map...how many rocks do u have?
i hate rocks lol...it gets in the way

p.s.
i like ur name  too lol...


----------



## lykkelille

Luna Moonbug said:


> OMG...love the map...how many rocks do u have?
> i hate rocks lol...it gets in the way
> 
> p.s.
> i like ur name  too lol...



Sadly I just counted snd there is way too many, 10-11 rocks  Means i have to reset again...


----------



## daniduckyface

lykkelille said:


> Sadly I just counted snd there is way too many, 10-11 rocks  Means i have to reset again...



holy crap 10-11? i thought the max was like 8...dang


----------



## Luna Moonbug

lykkelille said:


> Sadly I just counted snd there is way too many, 10-11 rocks  Means i have to reset again...



sigh...i have same problem with one of my map, i posted above....and i agree too many rocks....i guess that's the exchange of having  only 1 pond


----------



## Gino's

It's really hard to find the perfect layout


----------



## daniduckyface

Palette my new town C: The gyroid is my campsite and Muffy is moving in somewhere in the southeast half of my town. Need advice for police station/cafe placement


----------



## lunathenia

Hey I couldn't upload the image directly so heres a link to imgur. What do you guys think? I restarded on Dec 31 after not playing for about a year. I got really bored of playing offline only and not being able to meet ppl who play acnl through streetpass. I've now moved and met tons who still play and decided to give this another shot. I need help with pathing and pwp placement. Any ideas will do! Thanks.

http://imgur.com/LbDr8Yr


----------



## Royce

Plot Resseting


----------



## scartwright

Really pleased with Harmony's map, it's quite straightforward and I love the location of the plaza.


----------



## Fernweh

All of your town maps are really pretty!
Harmony looks so cool! ^^

This is my town! ^^


----------



## scartwright

Fernweh said:


> All of your town maps are really pretty!
> Harmony looks so cool! ^^
> 
> This is my town! ^^
> 
> View attachment 79308



Thanks! Your map is really cool! I haven't seen one like that.


----------



## P.K.

My new town map. I like how much more room it has compared to my old one and I like the symmetry of the bridges and how close retail is to the beache so it's easy to go there during my beetle hunting.


----------



## OMGem

Can someone tell me how they're able to get the villagers houses so closely together? I'd love to be able to do this ;-;


----------



## daniduckyface

OMGem said:


> Can someone tell me how they're able to get the villagers houses so closely together? I'd love to be able to do this ;-;



It's plot resetting


----------



## OMGem

daniduckyface said:


> It's plot resetting



I'll have to look it up. Thanks!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

daniduckyface said:


> View attachment 79235
> Palette my new town C: The gyroid is my campsite and Muffy is moving in somewhere in the southeast half of my town. Need advice for police station/cafe placement



ooh...i love your town...plaza, re-tail and town hall near the gate..its great

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marcus4723 said:


> Plot Resseting



i need to google this plot resetting...its great...


----------



## daniduckyface

@Luna Moonbug got very lucky too. First reset and got 2 with a southfacing waterfall and that was the second choice he gave me and i fell in love. Kinda regretting letting Fang move next to me and not on the island thing with the rest of my permanent villagers but i'll live. I'll post an update once i get my cafe on my map


----------



## snapdragon

nvm this map is outdated ^^

​


----------



## snapdragon

nvm, not looking to permanently place a second player c:


----------



## daniduckyface

Just an update on Palette. The two houses not by mine or on the southeast half of my town (except Wart. Jr) are leaving. I am looking for input on a good place for my caf?/last two villagers. I made a thread on this as well so feel free to check that for my villager list. The yellow bench is a placeholder for an area i'll be making a park out of so that's off limits and the human house by the townhall is also a placeholder.


----------



## AlexanderPie




----------



## lunathenia

lunathenia said:


> Hey I couldn't upload the image directly so heres a link to imgur. What do you guys think? I restarded on Dec 31 after not playing for about a year. I got really bored of playing offline only and not being able to meet ppl who play acnl through streetpass. I've now moved and met tons who still play and decided to give this another shot. I need help with pathing and pwp placement. Any ideas will do! Thanks.
> 
> http://imgur.com/LbDr8Yr



bump


----------



## Pastel

Here's my map.

I can't decide if I like it. I might reset again. I'd love to hear opinions.
7 rocks, if I counted correctly. Peaches, circle grass, blue town hall, blue train station.
Villagers are Melba (yay!), Anicotti, Coach, Pecan, and Walker.


----------



## lunathenia

Pastel said:


> Here's my map.
> View attachment 79515
> I can't decide if I like it. I might reset again. I'd love to hear opinions.
> 7 rocks, if I counted correctly. Peaches, circle grass, blue town hall, blue train station.
> Villagers are Melba (yay!), Anicotti, Coach, Pecan, and Walker.



Oh your map layout is exactly the same as mine but flipped left/right. I also have peaches and found a perfect peach on day 1! I would keep it since the Retail is close to the bridge, only have 1 pond, and 7 rocks. I have a smaller pond  and less rocks than you & the town hall, re-tail, and mayor house is pretty much in a line. I've been loving my map so far. It's really convenient not having to run around the whole map to get to different places. As for the villagers, they'll leave and new ones will come so I find it pointless SRing for them.


----------



## Rika092

Here is mine after the reset
Native fruit is pears - I was looking for apples but I think pears look nice too (especially between september & october)



still deciding where to put my cafe & police and would love suggestions


----------



## kakuloo

This one is my real map that I know and love:





This is what I would have done if I had been able to place everything to my exact wishes:


----------



## Psicat

lunathenia said:


> bump



Well you would need to get some villagers to move but something like this would give you a nice flow.


----------



## matt

Psicat said:


> Well you would need to get some villagers to move but something like this would give you a nice flow.
> View attachment 79762



Great map I would have preferred shorter river though


----------



## Toraojou

The map of my town, Gardiner! 




gardinermapac by toraojou, on Flickr


----------



## snapdragon

Toraojou said:


> The map of my town, Gardiner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardinermapac by toraojou, on Flickr



ooooooh i LOVE your map! that neat little area of building...HNNNNNG

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops i meant *buildings. also the river is awesome c:


----------



## Toraojou

@*snapdragon*: Thank you! I'm really OCD so I had to have everything lined up all neat-like on a sort of "shopping strip" LOL! I'm thinking of recreating my town and getting all of my villagers lined up, too. X3

I did the MiiVerse screencap of my town! 




gardinertownmap by toraojou, on Flickr

So crisp!


----------



## Improv

Toraojou said:


> @*snapdragon*: Thank you! I'm really OCD so I had to have everything lined up all neat-like on a sort of "shopping strip" LOL! I'm thinking of recreating my town and getting all of my villagers lined up, too. X3
> 
> I did the MiiVerse screencap of my town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardinertownmap by toraojou, on Flickr
> 
> So crisp!



I absolutely love your map, holy. Now I need a town that neat and organized. *-*


----------



## Seth Lios

Here's a screenshot of my town layout:


----------



## daniduckyface

I'll be posting an update of Palette after i plot Papi and add my police station


----------



## edurican

I hate where the villagers are. :/


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Got a second copy of the game yesterday to make a better town. Had to reset for over an hour, but I finally got a map that I like! And I absolutely LOVE where I set up my house. <3

Now to just slowly start moving my villagers from my original town into this one.


----------



## daniduckyface

Palette after a week of catch up! Very happy with my decision to reset. I planted my town tree maybe 10 minutes before January 1st in real time (November 1st in game so i could TT in order to get my previous villagers back from their holders). Unfortunately Fang was very stubborn and refused to go with everyone else so he is the grumpy old wolf who lives off by on his own near my house. Wish the rock by my campsite would disappear because now i can't place a picnic blanket over there :/ i'll do it slightly below that. The houses on the south east part of town are Muffy, Nan, Sprinkle and Papi (lined up) on one side of the pond and Chevre, Julian (lined up), Beau, Freya and Rudy. The top area towards where the river begins will be a park area. I wanted to keep my space in front of my townhall open for a flower clock when i unlock that. 

Pros-
All shops that traders might use are in the top half of my map
Apples as my native fruit
Brown Train Station (was fine with any but red)
Brown Town Hall (was fine with either brown one, not a fan of the green or yellow one)
West Beach with private beach
Pond is not on a curve that would bother me
Only 6 rocks

Cons-
Villagers were very stubborn (all but Papi plotted terrible on their first try and took a good 10+ tries)
PIETRO (my poor pietro from my old town didn't have a plot appearing and i knew he wouldn't appear on toy day and i forgot this and set back time a few days to get him to appear and he plotted terribly and it sucked to let him go)
One stubborn rock
Bridge does not line up with my train station entrance
Whole side of the map has nothing in it now and having trouble coming up with ideas for the space

- - - Post Merge - - -

The X represents where my park will be. The bench is a placeholder to prevent the villagers from squeezing over there incase i had an accidental move in from a void/bad plot


----------



## lunathenia

matt said:


> Great map I would have preferred shorter river though



Same! But I got sick of resetting. All the maps with shorter river came w too many ponds


----------



## crossinganimal

I searched so long for this layout. But Keaton is right behind my house, and moved in right when I wanted to put a pwp behind my house..


----------



## HopeForHyrule

lunathenia said:


> Same! But I got sick of resetting. All the maps with shorter river came w too many ponds



That's another reason why I settled on mine. Only two ponds and they're in an area where I wouldn't have been able to build any PWPs anyway.


----------



## Marion

Here's my town. It's still early but I have a plan.
Brewsters is gonna sit next to Retail, on the left side of the little pond. Just above it like retail, though. 
And Police Station will be to the right of Town Hall.

I'm gonna get the villager above the river to move out and try to just have people living along the coast line, like the rest of everyone else!


----------



## Buttercup

this is my map, i kinda like it :> none of those villagers are gonna stay though


----------



## Improv

Buttercup said:


> this is my map, i kinda like it :> none of those villagers are gonna stay though
> View attachment 80171



isawthisonmiiverse 

ahem nice map !


----------



## Buttercup

Improv said:


> isawthisonmiiverse
> 
> ahem nice map !



miiverse is a small place, thanks@!!!


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> View attachment 80128
> 
> Palette after a week of catch up! Very happy with my decision to reset. I planted my town tree maybe 10 minutes before January 1st in real time (November 1st in game so i could TT in order to get my previous villagers back from their holders). Unfortunately Fang was very stubborn and refused to go with everyone else so he is the grumpy old wolf who lives off by on his own near my house. Wish the rock by my campsite would disappear because now i can't place a picnic blanket over there :/ i'll do it slightly below that. The houses on the south east part of town are Muffy, Nan, Sprinkle and Papi (lined up) on one side of the pond and Chevre, Julian (lined up), Beau, Freya and Rudy. The top area towards where the river begins will be a park area. I wanted to keep my space in front of my townhall open for a flower clock when i unlock that.
> 
> Pros-
> All shops that traders might use are in the top half of my map
> Apples as my native fruit
> Brown Train Station (was fine with any but red)
> Brown Town Hall (was fine with either brown one, not a fan of the green or yellow one)
> West Beach with private beach
> Pond is not on a curve that would bother me
> Only 6 rocks
> 
> Cons-
> Villagers were very stubborn (all but Papi plotted terrible on their first try and took a good 10+ tries)
> PIETRO (my poor pietro from my old town didn't have a plot appearing and i knew he wouldn't appear on toy day and i forgot this and set back time a few days to get him to appear and he plotted terribly and it sucked to let him go)
> One stubborn rock
> Bridge does not line up with my train station entrance
> Whole side of the map has nothing in it now and having trouble coming up with ideas for the space
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The X represents where my park will be. The bench is a placeholder to prevent the villagers from squeezing over there incase i had an accidental move in from a void/bad plot


You know, that's the same map Citalune has. The dream address is 4800-2245-2005, so maybe you can get some inspiration for the rest of the town c:


----------



## TheOneCherry

I might as well try this...






Yeah, not the best. 5 houses PLUS my alternate villager are all scrunched up, The cafes really close to the Town Hall, and 2 bridges are near eachother...

I didnt even reset for it 

Feel free to give opinions, nothing special


----------



## daniduckyface

i'll post an updated map later, Rudy moved out and i messed up plot resetting Tia. Her plot is manageable though


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's pretty good. There are a lot of trees but I think it's decent.


----------



## Candy83

*Applewin and ACNLpics*

_Here are my town maps:_


*Applewin*

View attachment 58210



*ACNLpics*

View attachment 80112​

(_Note:_ ACNLpics's Dream Address was established on 01.08.2015. I posted about that here: @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254000-Introducing%85-ACNLpics-! .)


----------



## Magicalcutzi

(idk if I posted this the right way, haven't been on here in years) uh it's not that great, still a work in progress. I've never reset or anything because I'm too lazy but I guess it's alright. 
Town Name: Amethyst
Mayor: Sarah
Native fruit: Peaches
Started game on 12-25-14 but time traveled every day to 1-31-15
Villagers as of right now: Anicotti, Barold, Caroline, Deirdre, Drake, Lobo, Paula, Samson, Tutu


----------



## Squidward

(Edited)
After ~10 hours of resetting, I finally got the town I adore.

Pros : Pears ! - Pretty much everyone hates them, but they are my absolute fave ! <3
         House placement - I placed my house exactly where I wanted to, no villager took that space
         River - Not too curvy nor too straight, doesn't take too much space, faces south
         Ponds - Only 2 of them and they're at the edges, so they don't really take up too much space

Cons : Villager houses are kind of scattered all around the place, but ok they will move out once >w<
         All the rocks are around one area, it's not too bad because it's literally next to town square              and town hall

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzS365aMtmrE2aC


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Started the one year challenge, but think this is fast becoming my main town. Im just using my second game to store my dreamies until I decide when and where I want to place them.
Would like some opinions?


----------



## xxsilver

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Started the one year challenge, but think this is fast becoming my main town. Im just using my second game to store my dreamies until I decide when and where I want to place them.
> Would like some opinions?
> View attachment 80448



Love your map!! Really like how your Town Hall and Plaza are together, one on top of the other, and adore where you've put your house ^^ I can see this town becoming a great canvas to work with - room for PWPs, flower gardens and great layout for paths/villager plots. Hope to see updates


----------



## daniduckyface

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Started the one year challenge, but think this is fast becoming my main town. Im just using my second game to store my dreamies until I decide when and where I want to place them.
> Would like some opinions?
> View attachment 80448



Your map makes me want to reset again :C


----------



## Squidward

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Started the one year challenge, but think this is fast becoming my main town. Im just using my second game to store my dreamies until I decide when and where I want to place them.
> Would like some opinions?
> View attachment 80448


 It's really lovely ! And I love the house placement !


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Thanks for all the kind comments!
It helps me not to reset XD
Hopefully my town will grow and I can make it a great place


----------



## aleshapie

I actually really like my map.


----------



## Wing

Send me any suggestions!


----------



## daniduckyface

aleshapie said:


> View attachment 80522
> 
> I actually really like my map.



your map makes me want to reset again lol


----------



## TheOneCherry

aleshapie said:


> View attachment 80522
> 
> I actually really like my map.



You lucky duck.

And I mean duck. *Walks in with a ducky shirt on*


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I'm not sure whether or not to reset my town  I've had it for 9 months and I feel like it's a bit stale.

View attachment 80559


----------



## xxsilver

LilyElizabeth said:


> I'm not sure whether or not to reset my town  I've had it for 9 months and I feel like it's a bit stale.
> 
> View attachment 80559



Your map is really nice. You have a nice house placement which will allow you to build a nice entrance to it - path with bushes or flowers on either side. Your town hall and plaza are close which again allows for a nice path placement - bushes and flowers could line it once again. If you remove the bridges that you have, due to them being far too close, you could equally put them along your river and allow equal access to the Island - putting one near your cafe and removing the one that is currently in the middle 

Hope this helps. It's a great map, maybe draw it out on a piece of paper and work out how you want it to look like


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just got a new town..Please leave suggestions on what I should do with it! Its a medieval town.


----------



## Eldin

LilyElizabeth said:


> I'm not sure whether or not to reset my town  I've had it for 9 months and I feel like it's a bit stale.
> 
> View attachment 80559



Oh my lord your map is exactly what I want. It's perfect. ;-;


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Eldin said:


> Oh my lord your map is exactly what I want. It's perfect. ;-;



Aww thank you, you're welcome to come and have a look around if you'd like, just pm me if you want and I'll let you know the DA 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xxsilver said:


> Your map is really nice. You have a nice house placement which will allow you to build a nice entrance to it - path with bushes or flowers on either side. Your town hall and plaza are close which again allows for a nice path placement - bushes and flowers could line it once again. If you remove the bridges that you have, due to them being far too close, you could equally put them along your river and allow equal access to the Island - putting one near your cafe and removing the one that is currently in the middle
> 
> Hope this helps. It's a great map, maybe draw it out on a piece of paper and work out how you want it to look like



Thank you for the advice  I've tried before to alter the bridges but due to the cafe and my house I can't put a bridge anywhere on the left side of town - should really have thought that one through before I built the cafe! But it does work ok, it doesn't take long to get to a bridge and having three close together kinda makes a nice 'town square' area where most of my villagers seem to gather xD

I've decided not to reset now  I've brought it back to life by completely re-doing the paths and the getting rid of all my flowers and trees and replacing them. I now have a town with loads of flowers and little tree saplings haha but I love it again.


----------



## Mr. Marowak

How do people get high-quality capture? If I don't have a capture card, if there a way to screenshot the bottom screen?


----------



## daniduckyface

Mr. Marowak said:


> How do people get high-quality capture? If I don't have a capture card, if there a way to screenshot the bottom screen?



talk to isabelle about destroying a PWP. the map will then appear on the top screen and then you can screenshot it


----------



## Mr. Marowak

daniduckyface said:


> talk to isabelle about destroying a PWP. the map will then appear on the top screen and then you can screenshot it



Huh. Never woulda thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## rosabelle

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 80743
> 
> Just finished plot resetting my new town map!



Omg wow, congrats! @__@


----------



## daniduckyface

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 80743
> 
> Just finished plot resetting my new town map!



Holy crap. I don't have the patience for that but that's awesome!


----------



## asuka

thoughts on my new map? :3
the town fruit is cherries, square grass i think..hard to tell when it's snowy. ;3;
also, none of the villagers homes are staying.


----------



## Melyora

asuka said:


> thoughts on my new map? :3
> the town fruit is cherries, square grass i think..hard to tell when it's snowy. ;3;
> also, none of the villagers homes are staying.



I think it looks just brilliant! I love how the plaza of the centerpiece of town, and your home is just one jump away from the ocean for a nice relaxing swim. Retail close to the train station, easy if you play online a lot =)

It sure has a lot of potential! I really like the 'island' the river creates on the left side of the map, you could really do something great there!


----------



## raeofsunshine

​
Here's my town! I also had no idea about being able to reset for maps, so i consider myself lucky! The diagonal river divides my town nicely into two parts, so i have a more foresty-reidential area on the bottom (now that i know about plot resetting, i'm slowly moving all my villagers' houses down there) and a more developed area up top for future PWPs/shops/events/parks/plazas whatever. Also, native fruit is pairs and star-grass! The only thing I'm a little peeved about after playing is that there are two beaches, but i think the diagonal river layout trumps that.


----------



## lunathenia

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 80743
> 
> Just finished plot resetting my new town map!



wow.... just wow....

- - - Post Merge - - -

How long did that take you


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

This is my new map! The only villager that's staying is Beau, who unfortunately is in the top left corner -.- grr... 

I would really appreciate some help on my town design/ layout/ landscaping!
I have a thread here: http://bit.ly/1x98vqr


----------



## xxsilver

Some fantastic maps here!! 
Asuka, we have the same map!!! Mine is just switched the other way with my Town Hall and Plaze near the bottom and in line!!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Need some suggestions on where to place my campsite, cafe and police station


----------



## daniduckyface

thoraofasgard said:


> View attachment 80900
> 
> This is my new map! The only villager that's staying is Beau, who unfortunately is in the top left corner -.- grr...
> 
> I would really appreciate some help on my town design/ layout/ landscaping!
> I have a thread here: http://bit.ly/1x98vqr



I have this exact same map but different building placement/bridge placement/ponds etc and i love it. I personally had no buildings/the plaza on the smaller half of the town so most of my villagers are there except for 2 that i messed up plot resetting on.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

daniduckyface said:


> I have this exact same map but different building placement/bridge placement/ponds etc and i love it. I personally had no buildings/the plaza on the smaller half of the town so most of my villagers are there except for 2 that i messed up plot resetting on.



That's cool  All of mine are kind of going in a 't' shape along the river and cliff! As soon as I move the odd one's out anyway! xD


----------



## Ray-ACP

I really need to...resist...urge...to..restart town......i never get anywhere in this game because i'm so reset happy for a fresh new town lol


----------



## Sholee

still loving my map


----------



## daniduckyface

Sholee said:


> still loving my map



Plot reset game on point. Looks awesome! How long did it take?


----------



## DCB

Here's mine so far:


----------



## Sholee

daniduckyface said:


> Plot reset game on point. Looks awesome! How long did it take?



500+ hours


----------



## hollowbunnie

Hi! My current villagers are: Blaire, Sally, Julian, Gwen, Pashmina, Tiffany, Flurry, Drago and Willow(moving out) i dont have a pic of my town map but my town fruit is a peach! : )


----------



## snapdragon

Sholee said:


> still loving my map



Ahhh yes~what dreams are made of...! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> 500+ hours



Ahhh no~what nightmares are made of c;


----------



## Sholee

snapdragon said:


> Ahhh yes~what dreams are made of...! xD[/SIZE
> 
> 
> Ahhh no~what nightmares are made of c;




ahahha it actually wasn't that bad, i did most of it watching TV/movies so time went by fairly quick. I prob wouldn't mind doing it again for a 2nd town.


----------



## douten

How do you guys get the town maps without the character marker?


----------



## snapdragon

Sholee said:


> ahahha it actually wasn't that bad, i did most of it watching TV/movies so time went by fairly quick. I prob wouldn't mind doing it again for a 2nd town.



You are a far more patient person than I!


----------



## Psicat

douten said:


> How do you guys get the town maps without the character marker?



Go sit in the mayor's desk and tell Isabelle that you want to demolish a PWP.  The town map will show up on the top screen. Then take a screenshot and back out of it with out selecting any project.


----------



## Tyzis

New to the game and all, but I chose this map. I find it really nice c: 

Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated !


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Tyzis said:


> -snip-
> 
> New to the game and all, but I chose this map. I find it really nice c:
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated !



I love that map! There's a ton of space on the east side, perfect for PWPs. c:


----------



## douten

Psicat said:


> Go sit in the mayor's desk and tell Isabelle that you want to demolish a PWP.  The town map will show up on the top screen. Then take a screenshot and back out of it with out selecting any project.


Very cool, thanks!


----------



## douten

Here is mine 





I might place the police station and cafe next to the other character houses in a line, but we'll see, still early lol


----------



## Spooky.

Here's my map:





It's frustrating because while I love my map a LOT, my villagers are in awful spots...and most of them are villagers I don't want to move so I'm either stuck leaving them this way or cycling for them, which I don't think I have in me to do. I feel sorry for Alli too, she's all by herself in the bottom corner.


----------



## Fairytale

I just found a great map, almost perfect! The only thing that bothers me is the plaza right next to the train station. It also has oranges, the fruit I dislike the most. Still, this is the map I'm looking for. Still not 100% if I have to keep it, suggestions?



Its this map ^ (don't look at the one at the bottam please)


----------



## Rizzy

Umm.. First (yes, I had it pre prepared) Forth post, yay~ Hi y'all, I guess? *awkward* ;-; So I got my copy of AC like a week or two ago and I finally started playing it today. It's so totally awesome! n_n I'm a little confused tho. Practically, I've never played any AC games before (well, I tried playing Wild World once or twice but I kinda abandoned it xD). May I ask if my map is alright?

Oh, I almost forgot. Pears are all over the trees. I guess it's cool. >w<


----------



## candiedapples

Hi Rizzy! I think you have a great map! I love how the Re-Tail is up next to the train station. Makes it much much easier to do trading, letting people in to sell turnips and that kind of thing. And it's pretty near to the dock in case you are into beetle farming on the island. It's also cool how the town tree is just south of your town hall. 

Here's my updated map!






Mayor: Jenny
Town: Goldmoon
Native Fruit: Peach
Permanent Villagers: Chester, Muffy, Bob, Diana, Marshal, Lily, Ruby, Fuchsia, Tammy, and Lolly

I think it's alright for the most part. I like that everything is placed in such a way that I can have a pretty straight path connecting the bridges and important buildings. I wish that I hadn't built my mayor's house so close to the cliff because it's hard to landscape in front of it. I like having that cluster of villagers in the south of the map. I am planning to put in a small park in that cliff area to the left of Lolly's house with the tire toy, water fountain, and sandbox if I can fit it.


----------



## Fairytale

Rizzy said:


> Umm.. First (yes, I had it pre prepared) Forth post, yay~ Hi y'all, I guess? *awkward* ;-; So I got my copy of AC like a week or two ago and I finally started playing it today. It's so totally awesome! n_n I'm a little confused tho. Practically, I've never played any AC games before (well, I tried playing Wild World once or twice but I kinda abandoned it xD). May I ask if my map is alright?
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. Pears are all over the trees. I guess it's cool. >w<





I love your map! It's just like mine but then refelected. Anyway, it's a great map. I started with pears too, and this was also my first ac. In the beginning I didn't understand a thing. You can just ask!


Anyway, I just found my perfect map. Peaches, triangle grass, blue roof station, perfect layout, okay villagers, 2 rivers, perfect beach..


----------



## Splinter

Here's mine:


----------



## kaiivee

here's mine at the moment! i have daisy (house closest to the plaza/mayors office) moving out in a few days, and afterwards, i'm aiming to have my new 10th basically to the west of my house (across the river) omg. i still don't know where i'm going to put my police station AHH


----------



## PlasmaPower

This map works for me.


----------



## Candy83

Sholee said:


> still loving my map



What is your Dream Address?

I want to check out your town, Sholee.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 82518


----------



## witchy

my town map isnt anything special (i dont do plot resets), but i do really like how all of the houses are on the bottom half.
​


----------



## tolisamarie

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 80743
> 
> Just finished plot resetting my new town map!



Beautiful! I wish I had the patience to plot reset....sigh...


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Outsethero

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Started the one year challenge, but think this is fast becoming my main town. Im just using my second game to store my dreamies until I decide when and where I want to place them.
> Would like some opinions?
> View attachment 80448



I am currently restarting my game [for the second time] and I'm resetting to get an ideal town and I literally _just_ got a map almost *identical* to this one! I am so pleased right now! However, there is already a house placed precisely where you have yours [and where I would ideally place mine, as well], so I have no idea where to place mine. *Pulls out hair*


----------



## peppy villager

I honestly love my layout, mostly because the place where my house is is off on it's own and I get a big front yard all to myself. I have bushes separating it from the rest of the town and showing everyone where my space begins lol :x


----------



## MiaCakes

Hello everyone~
After not playing my game for so long and losing all my dreamies, I have finally decided to start over.
The only thing is, I've been spending the past 8 hours trying to pick a layout! No matter what I get, it just don't fit what I wan't. I'm such a perfectionist with some things, its so frustrating haha.
The main things I would like: 
- River going south
- A shorter river that's not too winding
- A secluded are for my house that is also by the beach so I could hear the waves <3
- Retail closer to the docks
- The town square more towards the center of the map
- SPACE especially for paths and PWP's and such
- And two out of the way ponds

I know, getting all of these are basically impossible haha. Along with that, I want a red train station, yellow town hall, circle grass, and cherrys... haha. I've been looking at some peoples town maps on this and I'm so insanely jealous!

ANYWAY, I came across two that I'm really debating between D: I was wondering if I could get someone elses opinion on it and the pros and cons and such.


----------



## Octopi_Kirby

I don't particularly like the layout, but I've tried to use as much as I could.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## MiaCakes

Wyndfyre said:


> I really like the river layout on the 2nd, it's cute with the plaza in the middle there...
> But that first one is really nice too. More spacious, and very neat-looking. I like them both but I'd probably pick the first one.



And that's exactly what I did! I'm extremely happy with my decision. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Vizionari

Here's my map for Starpass:



I'll post Tenshi's map later.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Here's my new town. 
Muonium
Peaches ~ to replace them all with perfect peaches and lemons (and bananas)

 

And this is my aim at the moment. (with/without path plans) 

I'm not really doing dreamies for this town, I kinda want to chuck them out and replace them all pretty often and experience a load of villagers. So this is only removing 2 villagers that I kinda want gone sooner than the others, and then just ideally have and keep 2 little communities. And I kind of want a random loner on my side of the river. 

I still don't know where I want the campsite though. I half want to stick it slap bang in the middle of the giant open area. But I know if I do that I'll end up trying to make a feature of it again and I kind of want to not dedicate half my 30 PWP to a campsite again. Though I don't know what to do with the space as it is atm either.


----------



## kendallrosee

I would put your campsite in the upper right corner between the pond and the cliff!


----------



## Jinglefruit

kendallrosee said:


> I would put your campsite in the upper right corner between the pond and the cliff!



Yeah, I'm considering there, but theres a rock in the area meaning it has to be right by the cliff. ~ which works with my planned path, but doesn't look as nice. I haven't actually tried putting it there yet though as the bridges are my priority. I'm hoping I might be able to do the glitch to remove the rock in placing the campsite.


----------



## kendallrosee

What glitch is that?


----------



## Jinglefruit

kendallrosee said:


> What glitch is that?



Because Isabelle only looks for a plot of 3x3 to place the campsite, you can place it North of a rock so that the rock is 2 spaces from where the door will be. When a camper comes it removes the rock because the campsite door counts 2 spaces infront of the plot. Then the rock doesn't come back. 
This can be done with the police station as well. 

Downside is, if you want to use them to delete rocks you are left with the pwp in a permanent place, usually more obstructive than the rock. 


EDIT: 

And if anyone cares, here's my town now. It's not quite what I had in mind. xD Poppy crashed in way too close to the Town Hall, but I cba to keep plot resetting. And I decided I want my campsite overlooking the beach infront of Pucks house. (the horizontal outcrop is 4 squares wide, so it WOULD fit nicely, expect Isabelle thinks Puck lives too nearby and says no until he leaves.)


----------



## Kishti

This is my map, though I have a few new PWP's added I should update my map..


----------



## kaiivee

finally got my 10th dreamie and i also made a new resident so i can start working on some paths! c:


----------



## olivetree123

pretty content with it.


----------



## Candy83

*'Foster'*

​

This is for a town I'm working on. It's called _Foster_.

I'm not doing a showcase town. (That turned out to be the case with villager pictures-themed ACNLpics.) But, I started this new town, in January, because I wanted to hold onto the Peppy penguin Sprinkle. (I had also reset Temps.)

I have all villager houses on the south side of this town. The northern half, which includes the Plaza in the very center of this town, will have a park theme to it. (That is, I'm hoping to get some Public Works Projects suggestions from my villagers. So far, I don't have anything park-friendly aside from a Blue Bench.)

This town has as its native fruit apples.

I have not built any permanent Public Works Projects. The Roost Caf? is one for which I am not certain. I have considered having it built next door to the Town Hall. (I may push it back a little and create a path to walk there; so it doesn't feel on top of the Town Hall. Nothing has been decided yet.) I won't have The Roost Caf? built until I'm ready for it.


----------



## Arabelle

Here's my town map  c:  

I really like it cuz my main paths are pretty straight and simple.. & connects to all houses and buildings.


----------



## FortlochResident

I'm trying for a good map right now for my 2nd town, Auroris!  I'll post it here once I've found The One.


----------



## jcnorn

Resetted my town today and found this map!  I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## scartwright

jcnorn said:


> View attachment 84064
> 
> Resetted my town today and found this map!  I'm quite happy with it!



Love your placement of the Mayor's house. 

Here's my map for Harmony. I do love a central plaza!


----------



## jcnorn

scartwright said:


> Love your placement of the Mayor's house.



Thanks!  I had another spot originally, but rocks decided to be in the way  lol


----------



## lykkelille

My new map and main town!
I would be really happy if someone could gelp me with where i should plot my villagers/paths. I am a newbie and have never done landscsping before. Feeling sooo lost!

Btw none of theese houses are staying.


----------



## aliscka

This town map is the coolest thing. I restarted my town and got it on the first try! Hell yeah. The native fruit is oranges, which is okay, but I really prefer apples... I'll deal tho.

Also see that cute little cove in the corner? Yeah. This layout is the best. And there are only two ponds and the rock placement is pretty great, too! The three villagers on the upper side of the layout aren't staying and I'll be plot resetting to get everyone on the lower half of the map.


----------



## Arabelle

aliscka said:


> View attachment 84204
> 
> This town map is the coolest thing. I restarted my town and got it on the first try! Hell yeah. The native fruit is oranges, which is okay, but I really prefer apples... I'll deal tho.
> 
> Also see that cute little cove in the corner? Yeah. This layout is the best. And there are only two ponds and the rock placement is pretty great, too! The three villagers on the upper side of the layout aren't staying and I'll be plot resetting to get everyone on the lower half of the map.



Oh wow, you have a great map!!  On the first try??  So lucky! ^_^  good luck plot resetting and stuff xD I see a lot of potential


----------



## Le Lenny

xsophiex said:


> Here's my town map  c:
> 
> I really like it cuz my main paths are pretty straight and simple.. & connects to all houses and buildings.



That's a very nice town! Everything's in a good spot!


----------



## lunathenia

lykkelille said:


> My new map and main town!
> I would be really happy if someone could gelp me with where i should plot my villagers/paths. I am a newbie and have never done landscsping before. Feeling sooo lost!
> 
> Btw none of theese houses are staying.



Try to get them to move in along the purple building (town hall?)! I think it'd look really neat like that and omggggggggggggggg I am so jealous of your river. Mine's way too long and its way too late to reset now


----------



## Smitten Kitten

How do you get a pic of your town map? The one that shows how many bells you have.


----------



## Arabelle

Smitten Kitten said:


> How do you get a pic of your town map? The one that shows how many bells you have.



Go sit on the mayors chair in the town hall, tell Isabelle that you want to demolish a PWP.. Then she'll show you your town map.  You don't have to demolish anything.. Just take a screenshot of the map and cancel c:


----------



## Smitten Kitten

xsophiex said:


> Go sit on the mayors chair in the town hall, tell Isabelle that you want to demolish a PWP.. Then she'll show you your town map.  You don't have to demolish anything.. Just take a screenshot of the map and cancel c:



You rock! Thanks so much I could not figure this one out.


----------



## DarkFox7

How do you upload screenshots on here when they're on your 3DS? Do you have to transfer the photos to the computer or something? Sorry if this is a stupid question I'm just really confused D:


----------



## Red Cat

I am finally getting around to posting my town. My town name is Catopia and the native fruit is the cherry. I like to have all of my important structures centrally located instead of running all over to get from place to place, so almost everything is on the northern end as you can see. I also like the south to north river flow and the secluded beach area on the northwestern part of my town. I might move the eastern bridge further east where there is that part that juts out from the southern end of the river. I hope to have my town tour ready within a month.


----------



## Azza

This is gunna be kinda blurry because I took it on my ipad, but I love this town map soooooo much!! Its got the perfect spaces for bridges and the plaza right in the middle.

My photos not showing up? I chose it from my photo library and pressed upload file(s) and it just turned orange... What else am I meant to do?

- - - Post Merge - - -



scartwright said:


> Love your placement of the Mayor's house.
> 
> Here's my map for Harmony. I do love a central plaza! View attachment 84090


Mines basically like this except the retail and town hall are swapped, and the bottom river goes a little lower


----------



## olivetree123

Red Cat said:


> I am finally getting around to posting my town. My town name is Catopia and the native fruit is the cherry. I like to have all of my important structures centrally located instead of running all over to get from place to place, so almost everything is on the northern end as you can see. I also like the south to north river flow and the secluded beach area on the northwestern part of my town. I might move the eastern bridge further east where there is that part that juts out from the southern end of the river. I hope to have my town tour ready within a month.
> 
> View attachment 84692



I'm in love with your map omg
I like how the villager houses are placed along the bottom half and the ramp going down to retail is bordered on both sides.


----------



## snapdragon

scartwright said:


> Love your placement of the Mayor's house.
> 
> Here's my map for Harmony. I do love a central plaza! View attachment 84090



I love that! My last town had the center plaza. I'm super surprised that the campsite fit in that spot! :O


----------



## MindlessPatch

Here's my map...


----------



## snapdragon

MindlessPatch said:


> Here's my map...
> View attachment 84832



everything is so evenly dispersed ^^


----------



## MindlessPatch

Aha thanks! All the villager houses are random so some of them don't have the best placement but I work around it ^^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I suppose it's about time I post my town map! Here it is:






This picture of my map isn't that recent, but most of the placements of PWPs and villagers and such are the same. The only difference I can think of is that I put more bridges and some villagers moved in and out. 

Here's my pros and cons for this map:

*Pros:*
-Plaza is in the middle
-Nice, secluded house placement
-Re-tail next to station, making it easy to do bell trades
-Only 1 pond
-Most villagers in pretty good spots
-Small strip of land on top for perfect fruit orchards

*Cons:*
-Town fruit is oranges, and while it's okay, perfect oranges look kinda weird
-Not much space for PWPs, paths, extra character houses, etc.
-I don't know where to put my third and (possibly) fourth character's houses, and I might want to move my second character's house
-Secret beach (I know many people like this, but I for one don't as it's somewhat of a hassle to get to)


----------



## Marisska

ADanishMuffin said:


> I suppose it's about time I post my town map! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture of my map isn't that recent, but most of the placements of PWPs and villagers and such are the same. The only difference I can think of is that I put more bridges and some villagers moved in and out.
> 
> Here's my pros and cons for this map:
> 
> *Pros:*
> -Plaza is in the middle
> -Nice, secluded house placement
> -Re-tail next to station, making it easy to do bell trades
> -Only 1 pond
> -Most villagers in pretty good spots
> -Small strip of land on top for perfect fruit orchards
> 
> *Cons:*
> -Town fruit is oranges, and while it's okay, perfect oranges look kinda weird
> -Not much space for PWPs, paths, extra character houses, etc.
> -I don't know where to put my third and (possibly) fourth character's houses, and I might want to move my second character's house
> -Secret beach (I know many people like this, but I for one don't as it's somewhat of a hassle to get to)



how about you put your extra character house between the town square and the train station? It seems there's enough space. And I agree about perfect oranges, when I first saw them I thought they were strange pears!!


----------



## Beardo

*Pros:*
Town fruit is apples
I woke up this morning to find a perfect apple! (This is my second day on this town)
Secret beach
Beautiful river
Town hall in the middle
Re-tail close to the train station 
Plenty of space
Only 2 ponds 
*Cons:*
That bridge! (But I can fix that)


----------



## akabetty

still trying to decide where to put the police station.


----------



## Fairytale

Beardo said:


> View attachment 84875
> 
> *Pros:*
> Town fruit is apples
> I woke up this morning to find a perfect apple! (This is my second day on this town)
> Secret beach
> Beautiful river
> Town hall in the middle
> Re-tail close to the train station
> Plenty of space
> Only 2 ponds
> *Cons:*
> That bridge! (But I can fix that)



Ah, I love your map


----------



## Azza

Could anyone tell me how to post a photo from an iPad please? XD Thanks


----------



## Vizionari

Azza said:


> Could anyone tell me how to post a photo from an iPad please? XD Thanks



There are many ways (I use an iPad myself). You can go to Miiverse from the 3ds, and post a screenshot. Then on the iPad, you can go to your profile and save the image to your photos, then you can upload it to TBT by using the attachment process, or upload it to a image hosting site and use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags to upload it.


----------



## Azza

Vizionari said:


> There are many ways (I use an iPad myself). You can go to Miiverse from the 3ds, and post a screenshot. Then on the iPad, you can go to your profile and save the image to your photos, then you can upload it to TBT by using the attachment process, or upload it to a image hosting site and use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags to upload it.


Okay thanks sooo much


----------



## Fairytale

I like it. I really do.


----------



## scartwright

Most recent map of my town, Harmony! Finally got the bridges somewhere I actually like!


----------



## Candy83

scartwright said:


> Most recent map of my town, Harmony! Finally got the bridges somewhere I actually like!



That's a good-looking map, *scartwright*! It's a reverse profile of mine. (My town's beach is on the west side.)

What is your town's native fruit? (In my town, Foster, it's the apple.)



Candy83 said:


> @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...our-Town-Map&p=4549080&viewfull=1#post4549080​
> ​
> 
> …


----------



## scartwright

Spoiler






Candy83 said:


> That's a good-looking map, *scartwright*! It's a reverse profile of mine. (My town's beach is on the west side.)
> 
> What is your town's native fruit? (In my town, Foster, it's the apple.)






It's pears here, haha. Wow, it really is a mirror image! Any ideas where you're gonna plonk that police station/cafe?


----------



## Candy83

scartwright said:


> It's pears here, haha. Wow, it really is a mirror image! Any ideas where you're gonna plonk that police station/cafe?




I need to do an update of snapshot.

I have the Roost Caf? immediately next door west of the Town Hall. Lots of land there. They fit. I set it back (north) by a few tiles so I could fit in a bench. 

With the Police Station, I'm not yet ready; but, I'm either to locate it immediately next door to east of the Town Hall—or I may locate it east of the Re-Tail Shop. 

I simply put forth the effort to have most of the villager houses not too close to the Town Hall, Roost Caf? or, if I do select it, Police Station. Unlike another of my towns, ACNLpics, I don't mind having the two villagers on the southeast close to the human houses. That other town had a reason: the human houses are museum tributes to all 333 villagers (their pictures). Here, I'm not creating a theme town (so to speak). So, that southern side of town is the community of all human and villager houses.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*scartwright*,

I now have the Roost Caf? in my new town. Here are three pictures showing my Mayor [Allie] having prepared for it and, eventually, having it built and opened (missing path space was for a Metal Bench):





​

Although I don't have the Police Station, I did a "Save and Continue" and explored the possible location with Isabelle by considering this spot. (I didn't go with it. I did an exit without a save.)

​


----------



## scartwright

Spoiler






Candy83 said:


> I need to do an update of snapshot.
> 
> I have the Roost Caf? immediately next door west of the Town Hall. Lots of land there. They fit. I set it back (north) by a few tiles so I could fit in a bench.
> 
> With the Police Station, I'm not yet ready; but, I'm either to locate it immediately next door to east of the Town Hall—or I may locate it east of the Re-Tail Shop.
> 
> I simply put forth the effort to have most of the villager houses not too close to the Town Hall, Roost Caf? or, if I do select it, Police Station. Unlike another of my towns, ACNLpics, I don't mind having the two villagers on the southeast close to the human houses. That other town had a reason: the human houses are museum tributes to all 333 villagers (their pictures). Here, I'm not creating a theme town (so to speak). So, that southern side of town is the community of all human and villager houses.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *scartwright*,
> 
> I now have the Roost Caf? in my new town. Here are three pictures showing my Mayor [Allie] having prepared for it and, eventually, having it built and opened (missing path space was for a Metal Bench):
> 
> View attachment 84979
> 
> View attachment 84980
> 
> View attachment 84981​
> 
> Although I don't have the Police Station, I did a "Save and Continue" and explored the possible location with Isabelle by considering this spot. (I didn't go with it. I did an exit without a save.)
> 
> View attachment 84982​






Fabulous placements, a real lovely job!

My Cafe's placed with a little winding path to the campsite, I tried to link everything in the centre around the plaza.

Large bunch of screenshots:


Spoiler


















Got real lucky with the green roofs! - Goes lovely with the pears.














... I've got a thing for tulips. xD


----------



## Candy83

*scartwright*,

Really good. I like what you have. (This includes the path and the tulips.)

I considered locating The Roost Cafe where you have yours. What changed my mind was in seeing I had the room to accommodate it next door to Town Hall. But, not only that, what also did it for me was that, for the time being, I have lined up the northern wings to have nothing but Saple and Cedar Saple trees. They're alternated. 

I already got my Perfect Town rating. (Lots of silly Public Works Projects using Caution and other signs. I did this for plot-resetting villager houses.) I have 54 Saple and Cedar Saple trees (capacity) above. I have 36 Banana and Coconut Trees. (I needed to get this up to over 110 trees.) In addition, I have another estimated 60 trees (all fruit; with six that are Apple and more than 20 which are Perfect Apple).

Now, what I need is for my villagers to suggest more Public Works Projects. I want them for the middle of the town.


----------



## DCB

Here's mine right now:


----------



## Nix

Excuse the messy phone photo, I don't have PWP's yet.  Those three houses by the stores are going to be gone in the end-product as well as some of the houses under the bridge. ^^ It's my perfect map. I have apples as my fruit and triangle grass.  A brown town hall and green train station. This is going to be a rural map. <3 Name/mayor name are based on Alice in Wonderland. <3


----------



## trickypitfall

After a year+ of not playing my old file, and losing some dreamies from stupidity, I finally settled on resetting. New leaf is my very first ac game so some of the placements on my permanent buildings weren't that great, and I was never all that satisfied with my map anyway. I think starting fresh will be nice!

Here's my new map! c:




/ Damproot / fruit: oranges /​
- Cafe will probably go to the left of Retail (pretty sure there's enough room)
- Police Station will go to the left of Town Hall
- I think villagers will mostly be in the bottom right corner


----------



## Piads

Sorry for the messy picture...but i really needed help.. First of all what do u guys think of the map..? Since i just started playing acnl a month back i did not know the plot reset trick so i chose the first one instead ..and now that i have got all the fav villagers in here i dont want to reset it ...but  i somehow dont like my map:-( 
Also please suggest me where shud i plot the police station, just got the request yesterday and i am not able to decide :-(


----------



## AmantaRae

Piads, I like your map quite a lot actually. You have a south-facing waterfall, one pond, and retail by the train station. I also like how the buildings surround the plaza. You could put the police station on the other side of the plaza (next to the cliff), as long as there is enough room.


----------



## Piads

Aww thank you  yea i have a lot of space there actually ... thank you


----------



## Royce

I is Donez


----------



## snapdragon

Royce said:


> View attachment 86326
> I is Donez



Congrats! Who is that lone ranger by the town hall? ;>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it looks very nice! :3


----------



## Royce

She's my neighbor lol, I need company lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Merengue c:


----------



## lunathenia

Royce said:


> View attachment 86326
> I is Donez



Amazing. How long did it take?


----------



## Royce

40 to 1 hour per villager and 5 months to get the villagers c:


----------



## howdelightfull

I have the exact same map layout as you, only mirrored left to right! If only I could get my villagers organized so neatly.


----------



## Royce

Cool!


----------



## lunathenia

Royce said:


> 40 to 1 hour per villager and 5 months to get the villagers c:



So much patience...


----------



## Melyora

So my 7-year old niece got a new 3DSXL for her birthday 2 weeks ago. Starting out with Kirby and Pokemon, but she always loved watching and playing ACNL on my 3DSXL. So now we got her a digital copy of ACNL (less risk of losing it XD) and since she can't read English, I sat with her and translated everything and helped her pick a town map and gave her a first set of equipment.
She really likes to catch bugs and fish =P

But this is the first town map Rover suggested:




Just perfect! I love her plaza in the center bottom and both town hall and retail up and close to the station. Only one pond, but the area is littered with rocks. But we can work around that XD

First villagers are Vladimir, Doc, Maelle, Tammi and Cousteau. First move-in is Skye and tomorrow Cherry. 
I love her Cousteau and Skye. She personally until now doesn't really care much about the villagers, but I'm quite sure she'll like Skye.
Due to some family circumstances she is only here every other weekend, but it means I have 2 towns to look after now =) I'm happy with playing two towns, to have something fresh to do with her town and set it up for her. She wants paths and a bigger house, so I'll make a beginning with that (since we have to talk to Sable everyday for a while before we have the QRmachine)


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Melyora said:


> So my 7-year old niece got a new 3DSXL for her birthday 2 weeks ago. Starting out with Kirby and Pokemon, but she always loved watching and playing ACNL on my 3DSXL. So now we got her a digital copy of ACNL (less risk of losing it XD) and since she can't read English, I sat with her and translated everything and helped her pick a town map and gave her a first set of equipment.
> She really likes to catch bugs and fish =P
> 
> But this is the first town map Rover suggested:
> 
> View attachment 86521
> 
> Just perfect! I love her plaza in the center bottom and both town hall and retail up and close to the station. Only one pond, but the area is littered with rocks. But we can work around that XD
> 
> First villagers are Vladimir, Doc, Maelle, Tammi and Cousteau. First move-in is Skye and tomorrow Cherry.
> I love her Cousteau and Skye. She personally until now doesn't really care much about the villagers, but I'm quite sure she'll like Skye.
> Due to some family circumstances she is only here every other weekend, but it means I have 2 towns to look after now =) I'm happy with playing two towns, to have something fresh to do with her town and set it up for her. She wants paths and a bigger house, so I'll make a beginning with that (since we have to talk to Sable everyday for a while before we have the QRmachine)



That's so sweet (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤  Reading this post made my day!  You both seem like really nice people ❤


----------



## kiramarshiku

I've restarted around 75 times and still haven't found a map I like. I wish Nintendo would have thought of the option of saying that you were switching trains after you look through the first few maps and then you could choose from a larger selection or at least 4 more different ones.


----------



## lunathenia

kiramarshiku said:


> I've restarted around 75 times and still haven't found a map I like. I wish Nintendo would have thought of the option of saying that you were switching trains after you look through the first few maps and then you could choose from a larger selection or at least 4 more different ones.



The reason my mayors name is na and my town name is haha is b/c I got sick of trying to find a good map. After hours of really poor maps (3/+ ponds, huge rivers, bad tree/townhall/retail placements) I was forced to stick with my current map which is decent...


----------



## HoennMaster

^I wish I was only on 75. I've been trying to find one I like since October.

I'm hoping in AC Wii U after the four maps Rover says something like "Oh I was wrong again! How about you show me what it looks like and then we can make our own map.


----------



## TuesdayE

I just restarted because I got a new copy of ACNL and this is the map of Wintry on day one:

*Edit:* Blue house deleted.


----------



## HoennMaster

^Love the building placement. I love having Re-Tail by the train station and my favorite thing is when the plaza is in front of Town Hall!


----------



## TuesdayE

I agree! I was purposefully looking for those things in a town.

Also, the blue house is a side account that I have deleted. So just pretend it's not there.


----------



## Ceewah

Likes:
Few Lakes
River gives plenty of space to work with
The Campsite has it's own fishing pond :3
Retail is close to the beach
Straight access from beach entrance to port 
Space around Town hall
Villagers are almost lined up perfectly in rows or on either side of the river without resets
The river shape minimizes the amount of needed bridges

Dislikes:
ALL of my rocks are in the norther part of my town
Pecan and Julian destroyed my path along the south side
I cannot create long vertical paths with enough space for landscaping
     (Move out Sylvia)


Villagers:
Big Top- want to move out
Gloria
Dotty- want to move out (bad house placement)
Pecan- want to move out (bad house placement)
Julian
Sylvia- want to move out
Sparro- moving soon
Margie
Limberg- want to move out.

Moved out:
Vesta
Rudy
Keaton
Tangy
Erik
Tiffany
Rocket


----------



## MagicalCat590

This the map of Lux. I really like it. The only thing that really bugs me is the placement of, like, two villagers. *No plot resets here* And they would be Greta, whose house is in the very middle of the map, and Poppy whose house is over next to the Town Hall and where the police will be after I pay it off. I'm gonna delete the bridge in the center of the map. Then once Greta moves out, I wanna put either a fire pit or the cafe there with a forest path leading up to it. I'm also about 90% sure that I'm not gonna be building the fountain PwP. Partially, because I have no idea where to put it and partially because it just seems like it wouldn't fit very well with the theme of my town.


----------



## deerui

I horribly drew what i think is the perfect town map, imo mine is similar but doesnt have the awesome curve in the lake ; v ;;








- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> So my 7-year old niece got a new 3DSXL for her birthday 2 weeks ago. Starting out with Kirby and Pokemon, but she always loved watching and playing ACNL on my 3DSXL. So now we got her a digital copy of ACNL (less risk of losing it XD) and since she can't read English, I sat with her and translated everything and helped her pick a town map and gave her a first set of equipment.
> She really likes to catch bugs and fish =P
> 
> But this is the first town map Rover suggested:
> 
> View attachment 86521
> 
> Just perfect! I love her plaza in the center bottom and both town hall and retail up and close to the station. Only one pond, but the area is littered with rocks. But we can work around that XD
> 
> First villagers are Vladimir, Doc, Maelle, Tammi and Cousteau. First move-in is Skye and tomorrow Cherry.
> I love her Cousteau and Skye. She personally until now doesn't really care much about the villagers, but I'm quite sure she'll like Skye.
> Due to some family circumstances she is only here every other weekend, but it means I have 2 towns to look after now =) I'm happy with playing two towns, to have something fresh to do with her town and set it up for her. She wants paths and a bigger house, so I'll make a beginning with that (since we have to talk to Sable everyday for a while before we have the QRmachine)



CRYING OMG


----------



## Freya

I've fallen in love with my map <3


----------



## MayorLuke

Freya you have a cool map. Lake is in the middle too and not on a corner of the bend. Looks nice. I post mine later.


----------



## MagsyPies

Freya said:


> View attachment 87780
> I've fallen in love with my map <3



The plaza placement and river is perfect, and that massive Island :O


----------



## Royce

deerui said:


> I horribly drew what i think is the perfect town map, imo mine is similar but doesnt have the awesome curve in the lake ; v ;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> CRYING OMG


Mine looks like that but the curve is opposite .


----------



## NuttyS

Hobbiton





Eternia


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

*Town Name:* Dawnstar
*Town Fruit:* Pear
*Likes*
Town Hall, Re-Tail, Plaza, Station are relatively close to each other
No "Hidden Shores"
Few Lakes
West-East River
Easternmost section of River makes good garden space
Fountain in front of Town Hall will look nice, imho​*Dislikes*
Villager Locations...
Unsure where to put a fruit orchid...​
View attachment 88098


----------



## Freya

Freya said:


> View attachment 87780
> I've fallen in love with my map <3



Idk why it was sideways, I didn't even notice when I posted it LOL. Here's the normal version. Still not sure about my bridge placement, I just put them there for walking convenience until I decided. My fruit is apples and my villagers are Whitney, Merengue, Marshal, Rosie, Beau, Apollo, Molly, Lucky, Kid Cat, and Phoebe. Also, despite a lot of people not liking secluded beaches, I love mine. I'm gonna  decorate it up so it looks relaxing and tropical ^ ^ Its kinda cool to swim over there and enjoy the secluded space


----------



## lumineerin

I love my new map! I'm thinking about putting the cafe in the top left corner, next to Retail!


----------



## Cousteau

I can never get a good map, and when I do I get 5 cranky villagers!


----------



## kelsa

Spoiler












This is my current town map, but I'm about to reset. I'm rly gonna miss it, it's so close to perfect but I messed up placing my campsite and police station. Also I didn't know about plot resetting so most of my dreamies planted their houses in the worst spots (see Static's house right in front of mine). It's proven too much to get over.

Hoping and praying my next map is damn similar. Only things I would change is the native fruit from cherry to pear or peach, and move the town hall closer to the plaza and Re-tail and maybe move plaza more to the center. Also my mayor's name is so stupid. But I love the placement of the river and there's no useless slivers of land. It's cut pretty much in half; I love having even upper and lower parts. Sigh, gonna miss you, map :'(


----------



## 0xalis

I honestly feel like I have a perfect town map for me. I didn't even need to reset, it was the second out of the options that rover gave me.



(Since that screenshot I've moved in two more human villagers and many animal villagers have moved in or out, but it's really only the permanent landmarks that matter so *shrug* whatever.)

I really enjoy how easy it is to get from the beach to retail. I feel like I couldn't have gotten a better placement for that. And the location of my landmarks and bridges make it really easy to place paths. Also very glad that I'm not overrun with ponds. Uhg. Even the three I have are somewhat obnoxious.

When I first moved in, I chose the location of my house because of it's proximity to both the town hall and my favourite villager, Merry, who was right in the upper lefthand corner. But she moved away and I put a windmill down as a memorial.  It's still really nice to be next to town hall when you're the mayor, though, as well as the path to main street!

Overall I just feel like my town is very "accessible" and that's more important to me than anything. Because I am lazy lol.


----------



## Royce

Im doing a bunny town, but 1 wolf so its like the rabbits and the big bad wolf lol, and I've obtained them YAY!


----------



## kelsa

Royce said:


> View attachment 88337
> Im doing a bunny town, but 1 wolf so its like the rabbits and the big bad wolf lol, and I've obtained them YAY!



frickin balls you have the best town map i'm spitting angry that it's not mine

i was about to settle for one but this inspired me to keep searching for the perfect map


----------



## Casster

This is my town <3 I've never reset so this has been my map ever since i started playing back in September of 2014. I really love the long beach and the little hidden beach (only accessible by water suit) is kinda fun.

Starting out i built my house on the southside because i wanted to be away from everyone, and it was a really big mistake till I built the southern bridge because I had to run all the way around to get to re-tail!! The waterfall is really pretty C:


----------



## 0xalis

Royce said:


> View attachment 88337
> Im doing a bunny town, but 1 wolf so its like the rabbits and the big bad wolf lol, and I've obtained them YAY!



omg is your dream updated? *____* im gonna visit your town that sounds so cute


----------



## pillow bunny

Royce said:


> View attachment 88337
> Im doing a bunny town, but 1 wolf so its like the rabbits and the big bad wolf lol, and I've obtained them YAY!



oooomg I love your map!! I think I might reset to get one just like it.


----------



## EmmaFrost

My map! I really like it. I've never plot reset (seems like a lot of work ahh) so my villagers just plop their houses and I rearrange my paths. I like the river going east and west in the middle, those are my favorite types of maps.


----------



## pillow bunny

I hate my map, but I can't reset. 



- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate my map, but I can't reset.


----------



## Charirii

Here's mine! I took this a while ago, so villagers have moved in/out and I did build another character's house near the beach. Once I moved down to the beach, all my other villagers started doing so, too. It's a popular spot.


----------



## abelsister

What I've done is I cut down all my trees and stuff and then have no PWP's except a campsite and two little things (sign and cardboard cut-out thing), and then after I achieve all my dreamies I will wake paths and stuff around their houses. And they are never.....allowed to leave me.....mwahahahah


----------



## P.K.

All my hard work has finally paid off... /wipes a tear


----------



## Campy

P.K. said:


> All my hard work has finally paid off... /wipes a tear


Ahh, that's so cute that everyone has a neighbor! Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## kaylagirl

P.K. said:


> All my hard work has finally paid off... /wipes a tear



That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Casster

bought a second copy of acnl today and im not getting anywhere finding a good layout :c


----------



## Peebers

I love my town map as is! I can get from one place to another pretty easily! But what do you guys think about it?


----------



## P.K.

Campy said:


> Ahh, that's so cute that everyone has a neighbor! Never seen anything like that before.





Wyndfyre said:


> I loooove this map! Your hard work was well worth it.





kaylagirl said:


> That's absolutely beautiful.



Thank you so much! I was really trying to be precise with my house placements as I wanted them to be orderly but still scattered through out the map and I didn't want any of my villagers to be lonely ^^;


----------



## AmantaRae

Peebers said:


> I love my town map as is! I can get from one place to another pretty easily! But what do you guys think about it?



I really like this map. The plaza, town hall, and retail are all in nice spots. Plus, it seems like you have a lot of space without having _too_ much space. 
Do you have plans for a cafe and police station?


----------



## HoennMaster

I love the map, and am currently reseting hoping to get that river layout (or with the layout emptying southward). Only thing I wouldn't like about yours is I don't like when the plaza is behind Town Hall.


----------



## Tommi

Here's my town map which I've had since June 2013 and I absolutely LOVE it! 
Lots of space for paths and PWPs, a central Plaza where all my dreamies seem to congregate and talk to each other which is fun, separate beaches, only two liddo ponds and nice river shape <3

Just need Klaus to move out from under the campsite and then move Soleil in near Hamlet and I'll be happy with my layout and can finally finish my camp area c:


----------



## Keira

my new town  i reset yesterday and reset for at least a day then i finally found what i wanted. 

Town: Avalar
Mayor: Keira
Native Fruit: Apples

Likes: 
i really like how my river goes diagonal
southern facing waterfall
retail close to dock
lots of space for pwps and paths in the future
space around my town hall and house placement
circle grass 

dislike: 
certain rock placements!
annoying split beach! 
the stupid bridge down the bottom! super annoying! (will be changing navigation with bridges very soon!!)

other than this i adore my town and am super happy with it


----------



## MagicalCat590

Keira said:


> View attachment 88774
> 
> my new town  i reset yesterday and reset for at least a day then i finally found what i wanted.
> 
> Town: Avalar
> Mayor: Keira
> Native Fruit: Apples
> 
> Likes:
> i really like how my river goes diagonal
> southern facing waterfall
> retail close to dock
> lots of space for pwps and paths in the future
> space around my town hall and house placement
> circle grass
> 
> dislike:
> certain rock placements!
> annoying split beach!
> the stupid bridge down the bottom! super annoying! (will be changing navigation with bridges very soon!!)
> 
> other than this i adore my town and am super happy with it



Omg, I freaking love your map. I'm just, like, foaming at the mouth, thinking about all the diagonal bridges I could build there cause I love those. You picked out a great map and I can't wait to see what you do with it in the future.


----------



## Snowtyke

Pretty nice, but it needs bridges.


----------



## OBug

*My Town map! *

Here's my town map! I reset my town today, and found it quite easily.  (The reason why I reset is because I TTed *a lot*, and it ruined the concept of the game for me. So in this town I am gonna try my best not to TT, haha.)
Town name: Zalia
Native fruit: Cherries,
Grass: Square, (I like the pattern of the grass,)
Retail is near the dock which is really helpful!
I like the row of all the main areas of the town, (The plaza, the town hall and Retail!)
I have a mini private beach in the corner. 
Also, I only have 1 pond! 

OBug! ^-^

Thanks for reading! ^-^


----------



## pillow bunny

Keira said:


> View attachment 88774
> 
> my new town  i reset yesterday and reset for at least a day then i finally found what i wanted.
> 
> Town: Avalar
> Mayor: Keira
> Native Fruit: Apples
> 
> Likes:
> i really like how my river goes diagonal
> southern facing waterfall
> retail close to dock
> lots of space for pwps and paths in the future
> space around my town hall and house placement
> circle grass
> 
> dislike:
> certain rock placements!
> annoying split beach!
> the stupid bridge down the bottom! super annoying! (will be changing navigation with bridges very soon!!)
> 
> other than this i adore my town and am super happy with it



The river is like COMPLETELY STRAIGHT in most areas. How is that even possible?!?!


----------



## WhyNotAMango

I really like my map~
The Re-tail shop is near the beach, that's super useful!


----------



## Nadine_1997

Town Name: Starleaf
Fruit: Oranges
Times I needed to reset to get it: 3
Why I love it: 
- Plaza in the middle of the town
- River around my plaza
- Isolated area where my house it
- Re-tail near the beach
Why I hate it:
- Small strip of land at the top
- Villagers placing their houses where I want to build my second house


----------



## Snowtyke

I NEED A QUICK ANSWER IF THIS IS GOOD sorry for caps

EDIT: Nah, it sucks. Re-Tail's in the very corner.


----------



## abelsister

this is my town map ^.^ as you can see my lil sweetie Rosie moved hella close to my campsite - but i made it work.


----------



## Sonrio

I didn't even think of resetting because I was an amateur player. I like it though, town square in top corner, Re-Tail by the beach. My house's position is perfect too!

My town fruit are cherries and my villagers are Sydney, Robin, Cherry, Genji, Hippeuz, T-Bone, Bob and Whitney!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Update

View attachment 89063


----------



## people

Mayor: Caitlyn
Town: Peaches
Fruit: Peaches (cute right?) I also didn't have to reset to make the fruit peaches!
Villagers: Beau, Curlos, Sprinkle, Molly, Elvis, Lolly, Shari, Maple, Hopper and Wart Jr

I really like my map a lot! It's really nice having my plaza in the center


----------



## kenna

I'm in the middle of resetting and I was wondering if somebody could PM me and I could get your opinion on the maps I show?


----------



## Chenix

Took me some time but finally got my town in order


----------



## HoennMaster

^ Where's the Re-Tail pond lol

Do you like that river layout? I'm considering this one while I'm resetting.


----------



## Shimmer

Here's mine. Pretty much none of the houses are staying though.


----------



## pillow bunny

This is my new town, which I just started today!



Chenix said:


> Took me some time but finally got my town in order



it's so cute!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chenix said:


> Took me some time but finally got my town in order



Is this fake? You are suppose to have a retail pond. And there's no way you could have built all that by the plaza.


----------



## pillow bunny

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Is this fake? You are suppose to have a retail pond. And there's no way you could have built all that by the plaza.



Oh yeah, you're right. >_< Aww I was so excited at first because I love plot resetted towns but almost never see them.


----------



## Chenix

nvm


----------



## HoennMaster

Sorry for the big ugly map but I haven't reached the point in the game where I can take the picture with Isabelle.



Spoiler: Map








*Pros*:

Town fruit is Peaches
Only two ponds and there are both out of the way
Town Hall at the north end of town
Re-Tail is positioned perfectly
South Waterfall
Lake is one of the smaller ones
Almost all of the rocks are out of the way, only two of them south of the river where the majority of the villagers are going to live.

*Cons*:

Sideways ramp to dock
Dock and ramp alignment is annoying
Pond behind Town Hall off-puts the alignment of the two buildings
9 rocks. Thank God most are out of the way.


----------



## Snowtyke

I don't know where to put my campsite


----------



## Vizionari

Snowtyke said:


> I don't know where to put my campsite



I think it'd look nice in the strip of land near the top left area of your map


----------



## jPottie

Here's my map of Fable. I've had this town since January 1st 2015. I love it! The only thing is I cannot figure out where to put the police station, and it sucks because I have it. Anyone have any ideas? I've been thinking about north east of town hall or waiting for Jacques to move, and placing it up top near the right of main street.


----------



## mstout

I plot reset a little much, but I like pretty much everything
Ik Wolfgang is kinda out of place, but he was a starting villager
Also there are a lot of ponds around retail and it's kinda in the corner
That's it though


----------



## StrawberryCream

I love all these maps. They all have something about them which makes them so unique from another map.


----------



## Arabelle

mstout said:


> View attachment 89642
> I plot reset a little much, but I like pretty much everything
> Ik Wolfgang is kinda out of place, but he was a starting villager
> Also there are a lot of ponds around retail and it's kinda in the corner
> That's it though



We have almost the same river shape & beach space haha 

It must have taken you a long time to plot reset.. It looks really nice tho! c:


----------



## mstout

I TT but I started this two-ish days ago
I loved all my starters and they were basically perfect
It was just luck I guess


----------



## kitanii

jPottie said:


> View attachment 89603
> 
> Here's my map of Fable. I've had this town since January 1st 2015. I love it! The only thing is I cannot figure out where to put the police station, and it sucks because I have it. Anyone have any ideas? I've been thinking about north east of town hall or waiting for Jacques to move, and placing it up top near the right of main street.



I love your town map! I  haven't seen many like this!


----------



## jPottie

kitanii said:


> I love your town map! I  haven't seen many like this!


Thanks! And I decided to put the police station north east of town hall, I think it looks nice and  sort of balances how the cafe is north east of retail.

I also enjoy how there's like a mini village up top. I'm now hoping Rasher asks to move soon.. he moved right in front of my house. xP


----------



## KidKat

Pros 
-Town square right in the middle which I think is nice
-Private beach
-Re-tail is close to the train station
-Beach ramps are nicely positioned
-Almost all buildings are near water

Cons
-Not very interesting, kind of symmetrical
-Land is very narrow which makes it difficult to build things
-Waterfalls are hard to see


I plan on demolishing the bridge near the caf?, because I need to get the bridge pwp's and can't when I already have 3 bridges, plus I want to make that one and the western one diagonal


----------



## Khaelis

Is there a way to take a screenshot of the bottom screen without the use of a camera? I don't own one.


----------



## HoennMaster

Not without a capture card. If you want a picture of your town map, ask Isabelle to destroy a PWP. When you do this she will display the town map on the upper screen.


----------



## Khaelis

HoennMaster said:


> Not without a capture card. If you want a picture of your town map, ask Isabelle to destroy a PWP. When you do this she will display the town map on the upper screen.



Awesome, thanks! Unfortunately I just created this town about 30 minutes ago so it will be a few days before I can do that.


----------



## Snowtyke

Stuck on where to put my final bridge


----------



## Stevey Queen

Snowtyke said:


> Stuck on where to put my final bridge



I would put it right past the waterfall on the far left. But there's not much point in having a bridge over there.

I would say whoever's house is to the right of your mayors house should be removed and put a bridge there and then demolish the middle bridge and stick with two bridges. You can have an extra pwp that way. Your map doesn't really need three bridges.

That's my opinion, anyways.


----------



## Aeristria

Town: Newroot
Started: Mar. 27th

It's not a perfect map (which I had, then accidentally lost due to having to hurry on to something else, and shutting off my DS...), but it has potential. It took me a day and a half of resetting to get something I liked after that.

Villagers:
Bluebear (W. of ReTail; Original Villager.)
Cobb (SE of ReTail.)
Pudge (E of me. Why did you have to move in right infront of the new bridge after ONE day of it being built. >:c)
Ren?e (E of Pudge.)
Ava, Axel, Baabara, Apollo (that line of houses; all original villagers.)
Lopez (N of everyone else.)

Pros:
- Right-bearing ocean. Personal preference.
- Town Hall and Event Plaza locations make sense.
- Lots of space to build in.
- Continuous beach. I like going from one end to the other without having to u-turn.
- Got to build near waterfall and the ocean. It's nice to listen to the waves inside my home. c:

Cons:
- No place to build a diagonal bridge, which I think are more interesting to look at.

Plans:
- Planting a row of perfect oranges (native fruit) to the right of the campsite.
- Turning that big empty space into a park.
- Using the space above Lopez' house to plant an orchard. There's enough room for 5 rows of 6 trees, evenly spaced.

Map will change a little bit soon, though, since I have Fauna moving in tomorrow and Ren?e moving out the day after. Hopefully I can get Fauna to move into a convenient location. Waiting to do much else with it until I get the final locations of all 10 villagers. I have no idea how long it'll take to replace Ren?e, and I'd rather plan around houses instead of having to contend with a new one showing up at some indeterminable point later. D:


----------



## Peacher

Here is my town map.

The town is called Fruiton, and i started it 20 february 2015, after a long break from acnl, and i thought its better to restart the town instead of going back to it where a lot of the animals had moved and etc.

Sadly i was dumb enough to put my house to close to the river so i couldnt set the bridge where i really wanted it, but it happends, so i just got to live with that, or reset for a new town map that looks like this.

The retail should have been closer to the beach and the town square and town hall should have been closer to each other. But overall i like the town-map a lot.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Peacher said:


> Here is my town map.
> 
> The town is called Fruiton, and i started it 20 february 2015, after a long break from acnl, and i thought its better to restart the town instead of going back to it where a lot of the animals had moved and etc.
> 
> Sadly i was dumb enough to put my house to close to the river so i couldnt set the bridge where i really wanted it, but it happends, so i just got to live with that, or reset for a new town map that looks like this.
> 
> The retail should have been closer to the beach and the town square and town hall should have been closer to each other. But overall i like the town-map a lot.



I actually really love this map! The river is very unique, and i like how you have a smaller section of land that kind of has an island feel.


----------



## Khaelis

I'm going to try and have my second bridge paid off by tonight so I can 'destroy' the original bridge so I can take a screenshot of my town map / layout. 

I plan on hitting the Island at around 8PM so I can earn some Bells from bug catching and fishing before Re-Tail closes at 11PM, so let's hope I can earn 98 000 Bells in that time. Probably will.


----------



## Khaelis

Finally able to take a picture of Ecruteak's Town Map!

View attachment 90690

I'm rather fond of this layout. Love where my house is. Just need to keep those pesky villagers from plopping their house down in front.


----------



## StrawberryCream

This is my map!


----------



## Pheenic

Pros:
The important buildings and plaza are close together
1 pond
shortish river
decent land mass
good placed bridges
right side beach

cons:
i hate where i placed the campsite now
everything is based around where my villagers put their houses


----------



## Velarniel

I don't like my map that much. Roald's all alone on the left. There's not much room to put -anything-, because of my awkward river. This town didn't have much planning put into it, but it could've been far worse. My campsite looks cute in person, it's surrounded by trees and has a little pond in front of it.


----------



## Lualdara

finally achieved 10 dreamies, so i went and created my fourth human character. the map is p much complete, just gotta do some landscaping!

town of karmina
native fruit: apples


----------



## lumineerin

Envyena said:


> finally achieved 10 dreamies, so i went and created my fourth human character. the map is p much complete, just gotta do some landscaping!
> 
> town of karmina
> native fruit: apples




Wow, that's awesome!! And your map is super pretty! I love it!


----------



## Piggles

Im so jealous of some of the maps on here, Wish Id thought about mapping and landscaping when I first started my game! 

Ahh


----------



## rosabelle

My map is finally done :") moved in my 10th villager few days ago and built my 3rd character's house!


----------



## Royce

Omg your map is perfect! Is this belloparfait on tumblr?


----------



## rosabelle

Royce said:


> Omg your map is perfect! Is this belloparfait on tumblr?


Thank you! and yup


----------



## RayOfHope

rosabelle said:


> My map is finally done :") moved in my 10th villager few days ago and built my 3rd character's house!



Wow.


----------



## creamyy

The beginning stages of my map. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Snoogasm

Hello, I recently started a new town and finally got a layout close to what I really wanted. Some things I really like about this map are that I'll have a private island estate when I get rid of that one villager, pond in front of my property with a waterfall behind, the tree is on the mid level of the map right above town hall and away from the tracks, front-facing waterfall, river that runs completely "downstream", and good placement of ramps to the beach.

The only thing I would have liked different was a slightly larger private beach, and Re-tail closer to the beach. But it's nothing that a few bridges can't functionally address =). I'd also liked to have had peaches instead of oranges as the native fruit, but I guess I'll just plant a bunch of peach trees everywhere.

Looking forward to getting my hands I this bad boy. Wish me luck!


----------



## Millefeui

I am not sure what to think of my map. On the one hand, I like where my mayor's house is placed and the houses are mostly well placed, I think (although some of those houses will hopefully be gone as soon as possible). On the other hand, the river's shape and positioning are really really bad.


----------



## Khaelis

Here's a more up to date map of Ecruteak:

View attachment 91753


Houses with a black strike through them are villagers that are to move out to make room for my dream villagers.
Blue lines are where I plan to place the bridges at once I'm requested the bridge I want for my town.


----------



## Snowfell

Brand new town I just started today. I haven't even placed my mayor's house yet.


----------



## Millefeui

Since it'd be a pain in the butt to screenshot my whole town, I drew the streets on the map and marked the placement of the future windmill. I still haven't decided which other PWP I want to build. Thoughts?


----------



## Bon Bonne

this is mine. my only requirement when I reset was no more than one pond. 'cause I just felt the lack of space from having 3 in my last town. x__x

I'm not sure where I should put The Roost, though. maybe on that upper left corner where Knox currently is. if anyone sees my post and has any other ideas, feel free to mention it/them! it was gonna prolly go across from my house, on the other side of the river. but Egbert ended up moving there, and he is not leaving. nope. that won't be happening, so somewhere else it'll have to go. the river's a bit awkward, but I'm getting more used to it. not bothering to build a third bridge yet, as I'd rather wait until I get the fairy tale bridge suggested... hoping that'll happen sooner instead of later. will just have to see, I guess.


----------



## StrawberryCream

Snowfell said:


> Brand new town I just started today. I haven't even placed my mayor's house yet.



I love your map. The placements of Re-Tail, the town hall and the town plaza are really nice. Also you have great starting villagers!


----------



## Ack

Pros: 
• Close together Re-Tail, Plaza, and Town Hall
• Re-Tail pretty close to dock
• Lil wetsuit island in upper corner 
• Can make a path straight down from train station to Re-Tail
Cons:
• Pond in between Re-Tail and Town 
• Small sliver of land in upper left corner that i know will never get used D; (big pet peeve of mine)
• Not much open space.
• Peaches (My last 2 towns had peaches and I'm sick of em')
• Brown Train station


----------



## Aeryka

This is my town map, I have 9/10 dreamies and all nine are plot resseted atm! Trying to make that section into a little village.
The front waterfall is great and so is the extra upper space on the top half of my map c: I like the area where my middle house is a lot, I plan to take out that bridge right there to make it seem more secluded~


----------



## kitanii

@Aeryka: Awesome map! Must have taken a LOT of work to plot reset them all there! It looks great!






Pros: Lots of space
Cons: Not unique shape
Town hall not above the plaza
Could have chosen better spot for house placement


----------



## Aeryka

kitanii said:


> @Aeryka: Awesome map! Must have taken a LOT of work to plot reset them all there! It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros: Lots of space
> Cons: Not unique shape
> Town hall not above the plaza
> Could have chosen better spot for house placement



Thank you! Yea some of the villagers were a little hard to get where I wanted them, others were more lucky.
I love the space on your map and the potential. Did you plot reset your villagers? It looks organized and nice. If I didn't cram them all together, I'd want something like that


----------



## Kirindrake

Town: Keydrake
Mayor: Kira
Native Fruit: Orange
What I like about my town:
- Not covered in ponds, native fruit is oranges.
- Retail is pretty much a perfect line up from dock, and also a perfect line down from train station.
- Town Hall is right above the Town Tree, which also has a good placement.
- Cafe has its little area of its own next to my house, and I have Pietro as my next-door neighbor. =P (I've had bad experiences with villagers next to my house, lmbo)
What I don't like so much: 
- The land passed the river above the campsite and to the left of the cafe; but it's not so bad (though the idea of a villager plopping themself in the pathway to the left of the cafe dreads me because a plot could definitely fit there @~@).
- The pond that's just right of Retail; it kinda bummed me that I could've put a path straight to the Town Tree except that the pond is there. Oh well.

And yes, my town is fully pathed! =D I've considered removing some of the pathing, buuut... idk. X'D Maybe not. Overall though, I love my town! =D


----------



## kitanii

Aeryka said:


> Thank you! Yea some of the villagers were a little hard to get where I wanted them, others were more lucky.
> I love the space on your map and the potential. Did you plot reset your villagers? It looks organized and nice. If I didn't cram them all together, I'd want something like that



Thanks! I didn't plot reset, I think I just got lucky that a lot of them ended up where they did! c: 
I was really questioning if I liked my town layout but you helped me feel better about it c:


----------



## starzofhorrors

I've only been playing a few weeks. Seeing all this amazing maps and cute house placements are making me ready to reset =X


----------



## Mycaruba

Only had this town for a little while, and really liking the layout compared to previous towns of mine


----------



## Millefeui

I like it :3


----------



## Khaelis

Millefeui said:


> I like it :3



Whoa, my old town before it got corrupted a few weeks ago looked EXACTLY like this, but everything was in a different spot. Creepy.


----------



## cannolis

Town Name: Creme
Mayor: Rainy
Fruit: Apples
Villagers: Merengue, Melba, Charlise, Pinky, Groucho, Chief, Axel, Opal, Erik, Bianca

I love my town, the only thing I wish I had more of are ponds.


----------



## Jubilee

*My town map! ♥*

Since I am new to the forum, I thought I would go ahead and post my beloved town map. c: I actually was looking for a different layout, but this one caught my eye and I felt immediately connected:



My first thought was how much space there was in the northern area. Edenvale will be a natural town and I wanted an array of cedar trees in the north. I also find the little 'island' with Town Hall and the Plaza adorable. ♥ The gyroid was for my fountain, which was to reserve the spot for my police station. Funnily enough, Chief requested the station the day after I paid for the fountain. ^^; Samson moved into the area where I hope to put the cafe (the little bubbly near the southern waterfall), but he will eventually leave.

Town Information:

Natural Fruit: Apples
Grass: Triangles
Original Villagers: Beau, Bam, Bunnie, Chief, and Timbra.

I truly love my 'forever' town! ♥​


----------



## Millefeui

LilRainy said:


> Town Name: Creme
> Mayor: Rainy
> Fruit: Apples
> Villagers: Merengue, Melba, Charlise, Pinky, Groucho, Chief, Axel, Opal, Erik, Bianca
> 
> I love my town, the only thing I wish I had more of are ponds.


Your town layout looks really nice!


----------



## Aeryka

LilRainy said:


> Town Name: Creme
> Mayor: Rainy
> Fruit: Apples
> Villagers: Merengue, Melba, Charlise, Pinky, Groucho, Chief, Axel, Opal, Erik, Bianca
> 
> I love my town, the only thing I wish I had more of are ponds.



Love your town map! Was looking for something like this, but ended up getting something semi-similar.
You have a way better peninsula than mine (Which I wanted the most)..mine is barely one ;~;


----------



## Sander

Town Name: Oakheart
Mayor: Sander
Fruit: Pears
Grass: Circle
Villagers: Diana, Beau, Julian, Deirdre, Roald (leaving soon), Bruce, Victoria, Daisy, Chadder

Since a week or two I started playing again after months of digging into Fantasy Life on the 3DS. I love this map, particularly the river and the villager houses in the south. I have played in so many towns, and finally I can say no rock is in the way of anything I'm planning to do . The only thing I don't like is the pond next to retail and the fact that Re-Tail and the Town Hall could've been placed a bit higher. I wanted to align my Campsite with them, so obviously this one is placed a bit lower as well. Still planning on building the Roost Cafe underneath the plaza, somewhere at the height of the lowest bridge. Also really happy with my villagers, but Victoria & Cheddar have to go asap .


----------



## RainbowPanda

HOUSE LOCATIONS ARE NOT UP TO DATE XD I ALSO HAVE A CAF?
Here's a picture of my town c:
Still looking for 3 more dreamies- Chrissy, Sprinkle & Pinky
A friend is giving me Skye later! Yay! ~

~Town of Rainbow
Native Fruit: Pears <3
Train Station: Blue
Town Hall: Blue
Grass: Circle
Villagers (red-moving, green-keeping)
Francine-Bluebear-Dotty-Pompom-Rosie-Cherry-Lolly-Eugene-Flurry
Dreamies Remaining: 4
Mayor: Weronika

I love my town because of Re-Tail being close to the dock, a short river meaning lots of open space, a private island, south-facing waterfall, and because I wanted circle grass, blue town hall and train station c:


----------



## hanzy

RainbowPanda said:


> View attachment 92643
> 
> HOUSE LOCATIONS ARE NOT UP TO DATE XD I ALSO HAVE A CAF?
> Here's a picture of my town c:
> Still looking for 3 more dreamies- Chrissy, Sprinkle & Pinky
> A friend is giving me Skye later! Yay! ~
> 
> ~Town of Rainbow
> Native Fruit: Pears <3
> Train Station: Blue
> Town Hall: Blue
> Grass: Circle
> Villagers (red-moving, green-keeping)
> Francine-Bluebear-Dotty-Pompom-Rosie-Cherry-Lolly-Eugene-Flurry
> Dreamies Remaining: 4
> Mayor: Weronika
> 
> I love my town because of Re-Tail being close to the dock, a short river meaning lots of open space, a private island, south-facing waterfall, and because I wanted circle grass, blue town hall and train station c:



That is such a lovely town layout! I'm jealous


----------



## RainbowPanda

Thank you!


----------



## starzofhorrors

Awe I love this map! I think my favorite thing about it is the curved around hidden beach :3


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Almost 2 years later, I'm still in love with my map. 

Pros:  Straight shot from the dock to the train station. (My requirement when I was looking for a map.)
Main structures like town hall all at the top with the housing in the bottom half.
One long beach.

Cons: Just one unfortunate rock.


----------



## Capeet

This is the map of my new town. I have to admit that map resetting got really out of hand this time around. I hope I'll be able to stick with this one.

It's quite near perfection to me:
The river layout is one of the 6 ones I qualified
Centralized town tree
Peaches as the native fruit
Nice little ponds next to where I'll build the campsite and Caf?
A peninsula for my house
A private beach

What I don't like is that the beach is on the right side and that the grass has squares. I also would have preferred the wide part of the river to be at a corner.

Anyway, the pros weigh more than the cons as of now. I hope the cons don't start to bother me too much, I've gotten way too picky!

I plan to build diagonal bridges to each side of the wide clump in the river. That'll make placingpaths a bit trickier. I hope they'll look smart in the end. The caf? will be built to the upper right corner. I'll build a camping area around the pond at the lower left corner. Some of the villagers will be plot resetted below the camping area and the rest wherever I find suitable when the time comes.


----------



## Macka7

*Town Name:* Sacae
*Mayor Name:* Macka
*Fruit:* Oranges
*Favourite Villager:* Rudy






This is mine. Reset for a few hours and this was easily the best layout I came across. I like it because:

- Re-tail is near the pier.
- There's only one pond.
- None of the rocks are in awkward places.
- Private beach access.

I plan for villager C (Goose), D (Elise), E (T-Bone) and F (Dotty) to move out and would like all of the houses to be close to A+B or G+H.
The two extra character houses are mainly there just to stop new people moving in right on my doorstep.
I'm going to eventually get rid of the current bridge.

So basically, this is the plan. Future house locations are purple:






After looking at the list of PWP's I have some ideas for where to put a lot of them as well.


----------



## Cinnymon

Pros:
- HUGE area for PWPs and a forest maze I have planned.
- Town Hall is with Re-Tail
- One pond
- Villagers were already gathered in one general area, so little plot resetting needs to be done in all likelihood.

Cons:
- Probably not enough room to get all the villagers on the inside of the river
- PEARS

This is the best town I've ever made! Now to get my dreamies.


----------



## NyanTarts

Mayor Flynn of Fwufflyn (Second Town).
Native Fruit: Orange
Grass Shape: Circle
Current Villagers: *Kabuki, Fang,* Mitzi, Muffy, Elmer, Sylvia, Peggy & Chops.​
Pros:
All 5 buildings + Plaza are accessible in one area.
Single pond.
Big beach area just above the dock.
Small "backyard" to the right of the mayor's house. Currently a Perfect Fruit orchard.
Re-Tail close to the center of the map. (Eh.)
Both beaches are accessible.

Cons:
Seemingly long river cutting through most of my town.
Unfortunate rock placements.
Orange trees.

Overall ideal layout of my town. Everything's in perfect placement and all paths are protected by PWPs.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

sibe said:


> i wasn't aware of being able to reset maps when i started NL so i'm glad i picked such a good map



That's, like, my dream map.


----------



## Le Ham

Maybe my town isn't the prettiest-looking from bird-eye view, nor are my pros necessarily good things to most people, but to me it's absolutely beautiful.

Pros: 
3 ponds, all on the north side of town
The private beach is ridiculously huge and incredibly useful
Retail, Town Hall, and Plaza are in the same general area
River placement allows for me to make the southwestern portion a giant fruit/bamboo orchard and gives me a whole strip of potential PWP areas on the east coast
Rock placement is pretty decent and most are far away from ideal paths
Apple trees. Would settle for any other just as fine, but apples are nice. And lucrative should I sell my perfects.

Cons:
Pathing can get awkward at times due to villagers and excessive amount of flowers
If a villager decides to houseplot smack in the middle of my orchard, they will never see the light again


----------



## Mycaruba

KiwiCrossxing said:


> That's, like, my dream map.



Same here, no negatives really


----------



## patriceflanders

this is Paarl...



fruit : peach


----------



## Chupidun

This is Tale 

​
Pros (things I wanted before start the game at least):

- One unique beach, not divided by the river fall.
- A very straight river, leaving tons of space for PWP and paths.
- Ponds are placed in not a very harmful place (placed the campsite in that specific place so it seems so more natural).

Cons:

- Can't really find any right now!

I mean, for sure this map will have some cons for some of you, but I can't find any for me because I wasn't thinking in ALL I was gonna do before I started, so I just let it go and adapted to the river/ponds/rocks placement. Now the paths I placed fit perfectly all around the town, and the only very con, as many of you, is the villager's houses. Not right now, but in the future... since I only have 1 villager I wanna keep at the moment. Let's hope they don't mess up everything (that's indeed why you're seeing Lloyd, I don't wanna a single villager near that place  ).


----------



## zestylemons

*Native Fruit:* Apples
*Current Villagers:*Friga, Frita, Roscoe, Bluebear, Shep, Knox, Egbert, Poppy, and Antonio.


----------



## Lavochain

This is Arcadia. Dotty is where I'd like my Cafe (Pond next to Re-tail) so I'm not getting too attached to her, she may be off!






Fruit : Oranges


----------



## patriceflanders

regigiygas said:


> here's my pride & joy:
> 
> 
> Seiren
> Cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love it:
> • Residential area (when I started it 4/5 villagers were grouped together so I kept it like that)
> • ONE POND (ponds get in the way of everything)
> • event plaza in the middle of the map
> • town hall is out of the way
> • retail is out of the way & fairly close to the station
> • town fruit that is NOT pears
> • east beach!





I dreamt your town, because I was so impressed with the layout... but when I got there Seiren looked like this :



a bit confused here  

*+* you have like two police stations ???


----------



## Folia

*Native fruit: *Apples
*Villagers:* Flip, Clay, Vladimir, Bluebear, Baabara, Kyle, Renee, Poppy, Robin, Bonbon
*Likes:*
? Community buildings close to each other/in the same northern region (I plan on putting the police station up there soon)
? Residential housing is mostly together
? The middle of the river, combined with the two houses, make a : O face
? Town is split fairly evenly by the river
? Large area of beach, only a small piece of it is separated
? Native fruit isn't pears, thankfully
? House is next to a waterfall

*Dislikes:*
? It'd be nice if ALL the houses were in the south region, but I'll live


----------



## Dunquixote

*Town:* Skyhold
*Native Fruit:* Apple
*Original Residents:* Puddles, Hamlet, Paula, Punchy, Baabara, Gladys, Keaton, Gaston and Blanche.
*Current Residents:* Puddles, Hamlet, Paula, Punchy,Baabara, Gladys, Keaton, Gaston, Harry and Erik.

I chose this map only because Re-Tail was close to City Hall; I wanted all of the public service buildings to be on the same side of the river.  Now, I regret picking this map because I hate where Hamlet and Paula's house are located (they are located in the northeast part of the map; even without their houses there, there is little room there for anything to be placed there.  I would've liked my native fruit to be the peach; it's one of my favorite fruits to eat.


----------



## Royce

patriceflanders said:


> I dreamt your town, because I was so impressed with the layout... but when I got there Seiren looked like this :
> 
> View attachment 94727
> 
> a bit confused here
> 
> *+* you have like two police stations ???



(ram editor, hack)


----------



## lumineerin

I'm really happy with how my map is coming along! I just have one more dream villager to go, and hopefully I'll get him to move in a good spot!


----------



## buzzing

simon's moving out today (finally), 
and i'm still working on getting sally and ribbot out bc they aren't my faves and their houses are placed TERRIBLY
(starter villagers... what can ya do)

Diana is my next door neighbor and there is a path right in between our houses up to Retail uvu
it doesn't look like it on the map, but julian's house is directly next to the campsite...
so my glittering pony boy can greet all of the campers or something

my side villagers are all up in the top left corner; i delete witch p. as needed to reset lmao

apples are my fruit, and i have square grass ahh! i really don't understand why people don't like
square grass as much? when it snows it turns into hexagons and hexagons look like sequins <3

pretty big private beach. i've never been to it/decorated it yet because i'm picky and waiting to come across a
pink diving suit uwu

i also like my three ponds a lot

edit: also, since then, i've added in a riverside cafe and moved the bridge on the left side of 
the map to make it horizontal


----------



## patriceflanders

Royce said:


> (ram editor, hack)



clearly


----------



## HoennMaster

My new (and final) town...Avalar.

*Pros*:

Apples
South facing waterfall
South facing ramp
Round edges on the cliff and the beach on the right side of the waterfall looks neat
I feel like there is a lot of space to work with
Rocks are mostly in ok places

*Cons*:

Two rocks in annoying places
Not too happy with Town Hall's location, but I think will landscaping it will be fine
The two ponds kind of limit what I can around Re-Tail
Not sure what I can do with the tiny spaces between the river and Plaza

Overall I love it so far. Only one or two of the current villagers will be staying.


----------



## HHoney

zestylemons said:


> View attachment 94375
> 
> *Native Fruit:* Apples
> *Current Villagers:*Friga, Frita, Roscoe, Bluebear, Shep, Knox, Egbert, Poppy, and Antonio.



Oh my gosh the diagonal houses are A M A Z I N G! I've never had true diagonal before. I'll have to try that. Also, I really like your campsite placement... Always my favorite near the waterfall...


----------



## helloxcutiee

Town of Maui Bay


----------



## supercataleena

*Town Name:* Liptonia 
*Mayor Name:* Caitlin
*Fruit:* Oranges
*Villagers atm: *
-Chief (My Original! i felt very lucky to have gotten him since I loved him in GC!)
-Cranston (This guy made me laugh cause he looks like a stork and has a bunch of baby cribs! A little creepy, but cute.)
-Lionel (Had to get him because of him being a Lion and having a magnificent mustache)
-Beardo (Beard-o...omg)
-Graham (My otaku villager who was my first move in <3)
-Tabby (Tabby was my absolute favorite in GC, so I had to have her)
-Shari (Devil spawn. She needs to go.)
-Drago (My camspite villager that I had a dream about getting the night before! I squealed when I saw him!!)

*What I like about my town:* Reese is close to the train station. I didn't realize this was a good thing until I found out about the huge turnip business that goes around on the internet lol. 

*What I dislike about my town:* You can't access part of the beach unless you wear a wetsuit. My waterfalls are hard to fish in. Fishing in general is more difficult because of the river and beach being mostly horizontal. My villagers move into the most random places!! If you saw my boyfriend's town all of his villagers are on one side of the river. So unfair!! ;w;


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals

View attachment 95688
View attachment 95689

I love my town ^^


----------



## spamurai

ForeverCrossingAnimals said:


> View attachment 95688
> View attachment 95689
> 
> I love my town ^^



That's a pretty neat map  And an awesome place to chill in the sun ^^


----------



## visibleghost

It's kinda awkward trying to get in all PWPs i want, but I still like it


----------



## erikaeliseh

town: Hotaru
fruit: pears
grass: circle

just reset, still hearing mixed things about this map but i think i might keep it. thoughts?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just built my house right on the bottom right next to the waterfall btw


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

I like your map- I see a lot of potential design layouts with it. All ill say is the retail shop placement is a little odd but its not that much of an issue by the looks of it. I personally think you should keep it if you want it
And nice house placement by the way n~n


----------



## Candy83

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 95582
> Town of Maui Bay



That is a very interesting map!

It not only has the Plaza in the center (south-central part) of the map; it has the Town Hall and Re-Tail Shop neighboring each other in the northeast section.

What is the town's Perfect Fruit?


----------



## helloxcutiee

Candy83 said:


> That is a very interesting map!
> 
> It not only has the Plaza in the center (south-central part) of the map; it has the Town Hall and Re-Tail Shop neighboring each other in the northeast section.
> 
> What is the town's Perfect Fruit?


Peaches


----------



## Lumenatra

Town: Pajamas
Mayor: Moe
Native fruit: Peaches!
Grass: Triangle

http://i.imgur.com/UJch7d1.jpg

Current villagers: Felicity, Kiki, Drake, Avery, Bud, Renee

Why I love it:
- private beach
- 4 adorable ponds
- south facing waterfall
- large open space in the top left
- vertical ramp
- beach cove just where my dock is
- my house location is adorable in game
- AND PERFECT BUTTFRUIT

What I dislike:
- nothing!

If anyone has any ideas for where I could place my campsite, cafe and the police station in the future, I'd love to get some opinions.


----------



## ilpo

*
Town:* Escapism
*Mayor:* Vilpo
*Native Fruit:* Pear

*Villagers:*
Kyle
Bonbon
Dora
Peck
Rooney
Deirdre
Chrissy
Marcel
Muffy


----------



## Dunquixote

I totally messed up my town map.  ><

This is what my town map looked before Kiki moved in"


This is what it looks like now (I destroyed the bridge that was right in front of Kiki's house):


I didn't want Kiki to have her house where Blanche's house was or the area close to me (I'm saving it for a Public Work Project), so, I temporarily set up a random PWP there before she moved in.  T_T  If only I didn't just recently make a third character for storage purposes, maybe she'd have been located somewhere better.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~

Town name: Sylveton
Villagers (from favorite to least favorite):
Blaire
Bunnie
Bam
Coco
Clay
T-Bone
Vic
Lucha
Flo


----------



## Lumenatra

Here's an updated map of Pajamas!



I need help, or comfort or something! The gyroid is potentially my campsite, but I'm terrified to place any permanent projects down in fear that I'll regret them later. I shouldn't second my guess myself, but I'm just not sure what to do.  If you had my map, where would you place your permanent buildings? (cafe, police station, campsite) Please help!


----------



## spamurai

Dunquixote said:


> I totally messed up my town map.  ><
> 
> This is what my town map looked before Kiki moved in"
> View attachment 97200
> 
> This is what it looks like now (I destroyed the bridge that was right in front of Kiki's house):
> View attachment 97199
> 
> I didn't want Kiki to have her house where Blanche's house was or the area close to me (I'm saving it for a Public Work Project), so, I temporarily set up a random PWP there before she moved in.  T_T  If only I didn't just recently make a third character for storage purposes, maybe she'd have been located somewhere better.



How did you screen capture your map?


----------



## Matthew29

Which map should I choose?

And where do you think I should place the cafe, campsite and police station?


----------



## Fruitcup

My town map in town:


Pros:
The river divides my town in a way that helped me organize everything, I'm not good with open spaces
The town hall is aligned with my plaza
The recycler store is near the train station 
Town hall and train station are both green 

Cons:
Pears are my native fruit, I don't like how perfect pears look
I can't really see my waterfall 
My path does not align with the ramp on the right


----------



## Lumenatra

Matthew29 said:


> View attachment 105125
> 
> 
> Which map should I choose?
> 
> And where do you think I should place the cafe, campsite and police station?



I really like the second map, it has a unique river layout, a private beach and the town hall just above the plaza is lovely!

I think the top right corner would be perfect for the campsite, the police station would look cute around town hall and the cafe... perhaps southeast of your town hall with the river to the right and bottom. I think that'd be cute.

I'm still looking for opinions on my own campsite, police station and cafe location a few posts up if anyone could help!


----------



## Mick

Here's my Hyrule!






Now the same map, with my paths in place:






Red paths are brick patterns, light blue paths are just natural paths. I forgot to add two natural paths though, one to my face cutout standee and one through the park in the south (below the police station/campsite)

You may notice that there's one space where it looks like there should be a bridge. You would be right, I deleted that one... I hope the Wooden Bridge will be suggested soon. Looking at you, Lobo. ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> How did you screen capture your map?



Easy. Open your game, go to the home menu, start miiverse, post there. Add the lower screen as an attachment.

Now go to miiverse.nintendo.net, log in, and find your post in your recent activity. Just open the image in a new tab, download, and upload elsewhere.


----------



## HoennMaster

^Or ask Isabelle to take a picture, take a picture of the top screen where your map will be displayed and then upload the file from your SD card. A lot easier.


----------



## Momonoki

ah, new town! i really enjoy this map. although, i have a question. where should i have my villager houses? i was thinking about continuing the line in the bottom left corner, but i need a second opinion.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Here's my town map as of now: 

I'm quite happy with it. Personally, I like it when the villager houses are spread out and I like that the river cuts the town in two. I love it!

Edit: oopps, I dunno why it's upside-down...


----------



## Onehellofanotaku

My map! The delicious, sexy fruits from hours of resetting.

What I loooove: 

-The river is so nice and straight! And the shape of it too - leaves so much room for everything I want.
-The position of the town plaza... so central. 
-Re-Tail is directly next to the plaza, and as close to the dock as it could possible be.
(There's actually another bridge now, on the patch of river directly underneath the town hall)
-Such a perfect location for my house, too.

What I don't like so much:

-Oranges. I don't... I don't like how they look. The perfect oranges look cool though.
-That stupid little pond right underneath the train station, flanked by an unbreakable rock! So annoying.


----------



## Tessie

^ I like your map! Especially how you have the plaza and retail in that little area. It's really cool!

You guys know that if you press the L and R button it takes a picture, and you take the SD card from your DS and plug it into your computer?


Or maybe you guys dont have SD cards?
It would just make the picture much more clearer


----------



## Nizzy

*Here's the town of BluHaven 
​*​


Native Fruit:Apples
Villagers
Tangy
Bob
Lyman
Yuka
Stitches
Maple
Tammy
Static
Marshal
Francine​


----------



## IMakeBoys

Here's the town of Everwind.


----------



## Onehellofanotaku

Tessie said:


> ^ I like your map! Especially how you have the plaza and retail in that little area. It's really cool!
> 
> You guys know that if you press the L and R button it takes a picture, and you take the SD card from your DS and plug it into your computer?
> 
> 
> Or maybe you guys dont have SD cards?
> It would just make the picture much more clearer



xD That picture is from my SD card, but I'm not too tech-savvy. So I just used my computer to take a picture of it instead, because improvising!


----------



## Young P

My town since July 2013.


----------



## Snowbell

This is the town of Snowpie. I've been searching for a new town FOREVER and I finally found this one last week!! I LOVE it, and though I would have preferred apples as my native fruit, I stuck with it even when I ended up with oranges. Flurry is my absolute favorite villager ever, so her being there already definitely swayed my decision


----------



## Mairmalade

@Nizzy

I love what you've done with your villager plotting. Having most of them + Re-Tail clustered around the pond like that makes for a cool community vibe.


----------



## Sanaki

I found a really nice map today and decided to keep it. Plus it had triangle grass and cherries as the native fruit just like I wanted. I'll post a picture soon, all the buildings are in great spots plus they line up with each other. I'll post a picture sometime.. c:


----------



## Squidward

Young P said:


> My town since July 2013.



I love it! You guys seem to be able to keep your towns for so long, I delete mine like every 3 months.


----------



## Jarrad

made my town like 3-4 days ago? already got a perfect town status!! ^^


----------



## janedoe

My town map. I got it on the first try when I bought the game two years ago. Everyone always asked me how long it took to get a cool town layout like mine, but I guess I didn't even think of resetting to get a good layout (wasn't on my mind then). However, I'm still kind of annoyed because it has been TWO YEARS AND I STILL HAVE NOT GOTTEN A POLICE STATION REQUEST! Is this normal? Jarrad above got the request in 3-4 days. I've gotten literally every single pwp but the police station. I guess all I can do it wait. :/


----------



## Bjork

janedoe said:


> My town map. I got it on the first try when I bought the game two years ago. Everyone always asked me how long it took to get a cool town layout like mine, but I guess I didn't even think of resetting to get a good layout (wasn't on my mind then). However, I'm still kind of annoyed because it has been TWO YEARS AND I STILL HAVE NOT GOTTEN A POLICE STATION REQUEST! Is this normal? Jarrad above got the request in 3-4 days. I've gotten literally every single pwp but the police station. I guess all I can do it wait. :/


it seems a bit odd but i think you'll get it soon enough

if it makes you feel better, my town, which i've had for two years, still has super t&t


----------



## Feraligator

This picture is from March 2014. I miss all the neighbours living in the top right corner... none are left!

I'm very happy with this layout. I love the river shape, it's fairly neat and organised. It doesn't go all over the place like my first town. 
The location of the town plaza is in the middle of town, directly in the centre of the n shape section of the river.
I have the perfect little area for my home, however right now Diva decided to move right behind me. 
I prefer east coast over west, mainly because I've always been used to it from my first town.
There is also only one pond.

What I don't like about my town is the native fruit. Pears aren't my favourite, but I'm glad it's not peaches or oranges. Apples or cherries are my favourite (main) fruit in the game.


----------



## Squidward

JezDayy said:


> This picture is from March 2014. I miss all the neighbours living in the top right corner... none are left!
> 
> I'm very happy with this layout. I love the river shape, it's fairly neat and organised. It doesn't go all over the place like my first town.
> The location of the town plaza is in the middle of town, directly in the centre of the n shape section of the river.
> I have the perfect little area for my home, however right now Diva decided to move right behind me.
> I prefer east coast over west, mainly because I've always been used to it from my first town.
> There is also only one pond.
> 
> What I don't like about my town is the native fruit. Pears aren't my favourite, but I'm glad it's not peaches or oranges. Apples or cherries are my favourite (main) fruit in the game.



I adore your map. Everything is just placed perfectly.


----------



## Jarrad

JezDayy said:


> View attachment 128352
> 
> This picture is from March 2014. I miss all the neighbours living in the top right corner... none are left!
> 
> I'm very happy with this layout. I love the river shape, it's fairly neat and organised. It doesn't go all over the place like my first town.
> The location of the town plaza is in the middle of town, directly in the centre of the n shape section of the river.
> I have the perfect little area for my home, however right now Diva decided to move right behind me.
> I prefer east coast over west, mainly because I've always been used to it from my first town.
> There is also only one pond.
> 
> What I don't like about my town is the native fruit. Pears aren't my favourite, but I'm glad it's not peaches or oranges. Apples or cherries are my favourite (main) fruit in the game.



just chop ur pears down n replant w/ apples!


----------



## Feraligator

Squidward said:


> I adore your map. Everything is just placed perfectly.



Thank you! I've never kept a town for so long in a long while! I used to delete my town almost every 6 months on ACCF lol



Jarrad said:


> just chop ur pears down n replant w/ apples!



Nah, it's alright. 
Plus I wouldn't be able to get delicious apples because foreign delicious fruits don't grow


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

It took me over 50 resets to get this map but I am so happy with it!



The only issue is I HATE the villagers I started with! I always seem to end up with Robin on all the restarts I have done!

My native fruit is oranges. Peaches are my favourite but that can be achieved just by replacing all trees.

One beach would have been ideal but I'll cope!

It took me so long to get a central tree I didn't want to risk resetting more.

I LOVE the fact I have so little ponds and so much space because of the river placement!


----------



## Melyora

Owh, I was looking forward to your map!

 Love the central plaza with Town Hall relatively close. The straight river is always great, I prefer that as well.

Who are all your starters then? I remember I reset for two hours because with some 'good' maps I had all villagers I didn't like. Doesn't help motivating me for the map =) I hope you can pull through and get some lovely move-ins in the next few days!


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Melyora said:


> Owh, I was looking forward to your map!
> 
> Love the central plaza with Town Hall relatively close. The straight river is always great, I prefer that as well.
> 
> Who are all your starters then? I remember I reset for two hours because with some 'good' maps I had all villagers I didn't like. Doesn't help motivating me for the map =) I hope you can pull through and get some lovely move-ins in the next few days!



I was considering restarting but I figured it took me a while to get this map so throwing it away just for villagers will be pointless! Currently I'm just TTing a little just for the sewing machine, after I won't TT at all. Hopefully I'll get the campsite soon and find some of my dreamies on here! 

I also forgot what a pain it was to get 100% on the town permit 

My starters were Nate, Wolfgang, Robin, Winnie and Gladys. Hamlet, Sylvia and Hans have just moved in but I don't like any of them!


----------



## Sanaki

I generally like everything, there's just that open space I don't know what to do with.  Plus there's 2 rocks nearby that take up possible room. Also have to think about where to house all the villagers, I got the paths all figured out. Plus I got triangle grass and native cherries like I wanted.


----------



## Jarrad

Jarrad said:


> made my town like 3-4 days ago? already got a perfect town status!! ^^



why has no1 acknowledged my beautiful unique town


----------



## Sanaki

Jarrad said:


> why has no1 acknowledged my beautiful unique town



just wondering, did you have to have at least 10 PWP to get that status? I read somewhere you did but didn't know if it was true or not. :x


----------



## Red Cat

Elin said:


> View attachment 131682
> 
> I generally like everything, there's just that open space I don't know what to do with.  Plus there's 2 rocks nearby that take up possible room. Also have to think about where to house all the villagers, I got the paths all figured out. Plus I got triangle grass and native cherries like I wanted.



I really like that map. I'd love to have that much open space. Is it completely clean or are there some rocks in that area? You could put a flower garden or an orchard there, or arrange some PWPs to form a town square there or something. The great thing about that much open space is that you can do whatever you want with it. I'd try to get all of the villagers south of the river if you can and are willing to do the plot resetting.


----------



## Sanaki

Red Cat said:


> I really like that map. I'd love to have that much open space. Is it completely clean or are there some rocks in that area? You could put a flower garden or an orchard there, or arrange some PWPs to form a town square there or something. The great thing about that much open space is that you can do whatever you want with it. I'd try to get all of the villagers south of the river if you can and are willing to do the plot resetting.



I planned to just place them like along the sides or down below where you suggested, but yeah the two rocks are in the open space not too far from each other so it's a tad annoying but I can try decorating around it. Possibly under the town plaza as well. I don't mind plot resetting, there isn't too much space for them to go so they really only have a few choices which makes it much quicker for me.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

This is my Town Map, I'm not sure if I should restart or not, because I'm not satisfied with my map :/


----------



## Red Cat

Balam Ajaw said:


> This is my Town Map, I'm not sure if I should restart or not, because I'm not satisfied with my map :/
> 
> View attachment 131803



If you just started that town, then I'd restart again since having that many ponds can be really irritating.


----------



## Feraligator

Balam Ajaw said:


> This is my Town Map, I'm not sure if I should restart or not, because I'm not satisfied with my map :/
> 
> View attachment 131803



If you're not satisfied, you should restart. I had a lingering feeling of wanting to restart my old town because the river shape was ridiculous, and now I have the best town I could've ever dreamed of having.

There are cons, however. It may take a while to get the perfect town layout (took me weeks!), but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

I want to restart my town because I want the Central Plaza in the center of the map, and with the Town Hall in front of the Central Plaza, but I don't know if that is possible :/


----------



## Red Cat

Balam Ajaw said:


> I want to restart my town because I want the Central Plaza in the center of the map, and with the Town Hall in front of the Central Plaza, but I don't know if that is possible :/



It is possible if you get one of the rivers that stays on one side of the map. However, I think getting a map like that would take a lot of tries and you would probably have to sacrifice everything else (fruit preference, train station color, etc.) if you are committed to that map layout.


----------



## Akimari

I got my dream town after not even 10 minutes of plot resetting, and I LOVE it. The beach is fully connected so I can travel to every inch of it without needing to swim across a break between it. Retail is close to my train station, my house is close to retail, the river goes through horizontally, it's just... so beautiful... ;___:


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Red Cat said:


> It is possible if you get one of the rivers that stays on one side of the map. However, I think getting a map like that would take a lot of tries and you would probably have to sacrifice everything else (fruit preference, train station color, etc.) if you are committed to that map layout.



Well, I don't care too much about the native fruit or the Train Station color, I'm just worry about the villagers :/


----------



## Red Cat

Balam Ajaw said:


> Well, I don't care too much about the native fruit or the Train Station color, I'm just worry about the villagers :/


I wouldn't let the original villagers be much of a deciding factor when choosing your town because they can be replaced. Your map layout cannot be changed, so make sure you like it.


----------



## tolisamarie

There are some really great maps here! It's amazing how diverse they are, with no two ever exactly the same. It's one of the many reasons this is such a great game.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> I got my dream town after not even 10 minutes of plot resetting, and I LOVE it. The beach is fully connected so I can travel to every inch of it without needing to swim across a break between it. Retail is close to my train station, my house is close to retail, the river goes through horizontally, it's just... so beautiful... ;___:
> 
> View attachment 131886


That is... beautiful. I want to reset my game now. But I'm waiting till I finish the game. :3


----------



## Merryweather

Akimari said:


> I got my dream town after not even 10 minutes of plot resetting, and I LOVE it. The beach is fully connected so I can travel to every inch of it without needing to swim across a break between it. Retail is close to my train station, my house is close to retail, the river goes through horizontally, it's just... so beautiful... ;___:
> 
> View attachment 131886



I just started my town last week and thought it was great but after seeing your town, I really want to reset. Seriously. My game is on and my finger is hovering over the reset confirmation dialogue...


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is my new town, it's my second copy. It came with Whitney, Apples, Circle Grass, Red train station, Blue Town Hall and I just love it <3 I found it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Capeet

I bought a second cartriage yesterday! Here's the map of Kaukana.

I went with the first decent map since my goal was to do as little plot resetting as possible. I have mixed feelings about this map but I believe I should learn to like it! My villagers are Fang!!!, Derwin, Bunnie, Fauna and Elise. Cobb will move in tomorrow.
Right now I'm happy about buying a second cartriage. I will take it easy in this town. No time travelling, plot resetting or anything. I'll deal with inconveniences and will leave the controlling to my first town.


----------



## Royce

Slammint said:


> This is my new town, it's my second copy. It came with Whitney, Apples, Circle Grass, Red train station, Blue Town Hall and I just love it <3 I found it in about 5 minutes.


glad you liked my edit.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Royce said:


> glad you liked my edit.



Yeah it's perfect, thanks. It was exactly what I was looking for. .


----------



## Squidward

This is my new map. I got peaches as a native fruit.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Jaffacakemunchr said:


> It took me over 50 resets to get this map but I am so happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 131536
> 
> The only issue is I HATE the villagers I started with! I always seem to end up with Robin on all the restarts I have done!
> 
> My native fruit is oranges. Peaches are my favourite but that can be achieved just by replacing all trees.
> 
> One beach would have been ideal but I'll cope!
> 
> It took me so long to get a central tree I didn't want to risk resetting more.
> 
> I LOVE the fact I have so little ponds and so much space because of the river placement!



No one seemed to notice I posted my map so here :3


----------



## Ghostly

Currently my map right now. If only I'm aware of how to place permanent PWPs like Brewster and Campsite the right location, my town will look better than before...


----------



## mintellect

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xZ1Lw_ZcDxp9

Character homes from left to right: Stella, Diana (yellow house), Angelina

Ribbot (pink house) will be gone in about two days.

Villagers: Poppy, Ribbot, Wart Jr, Maple, O'hare, Marshal, Beau, Fuchsia, Mint, Chester


----------



## Merryweather

Spoiler



I finally got around to taking a picture of my town map!


Spoiler










I apologize for the ridiculously large image. I didn't think to resize it.

Any hoots! I'm rather fond of this map and really really that _most_ of my villagers are all south of the river. I still haven't decided whether I am going to get rid of the newest villager who plotted right above my house. *shakes fist at Fang*

Villagers: Alli, Bud, Molly, Fang, Mira, Benedict, Lopez, Groucho, Pinky
Native Fruit: Peach (my favorite)
Station/Town Hall: Green
Grass: Square

I would really appreciate suggestions for my police station, cafe and campsite. Oh and whether or not I should force Fang out because of the plot location. I would ask for more, but I haven't quite yet decided on which PWPs I will be chasing after.



I went crazy over Fang so I reset for a new map where everyone is spread out and I don't have to worry about plot resetting


----------



## Balam Ajaw

After of restarting a LOT of times for a few days I get a map with the Plaza in the center of the map, and with both Town Hall and Station green colored (what are the probabilities of that?), although I don't like the river :/, should I restart again?


----------



## lamblamp

Here's my town map. It's from a while ago and I've added a new bridge afterwards. I still have no idea where to place the third bridge.


----------



## creamyy

My new town map. I got Cherries as a native fruit. Yay.


----------



## Maci

This is my town map! 
I love it because the plaza is in the middle almost and I love the way the river goes.
I also like where retail and town hall are.


----------



## Red Cat

Maci said:


> This is my town map!
> I love it because the plaza is in the middle almost and I love the way the river goes.
> I also like where retail and town hall are.
> 
> View attachment 132478



To me, that map would have been perfect if the Re-Tail was moved over next to the train station and the second pond didn't exist. Oh well. It's pretty good as it is.


----------



## AmenFashion

Town: Seaside
Mayor: David
Fruit: Cherry
Favorite Villager so far: Diana! <3

I love my town layout!
- Centralized Plaza
- Straight shot from Beach to Re-Tail
- Small Ponds are minimal and out of the way
- Lots of space for PWP
- East Beach <3
- Main Character gets his own mini-beach

I'm going to have a lot of fun designing this town


----------



## Balam Ajaw

This is my currently town:



I like that the Plaza is in the center but I don't like the river :/, I want a river like the one of the town of AmenFashion. Also I don't like any of my villagers x-x


----------



## louise23

I really like all of your town maps


----------



## Capeet

I deleted my second town on a whim last night, even though I had promised not to. My mayor's name started to bother me way too much. Here is the map of the newly created second town.

I quite like it so far. The buildings are evenly spread out which is what I wanted. I especially like the plaza location. There's also even more space than in the previous town! That's the most important thing to me. Other pros are square grass and other native fruit than peach. As for cons, they would be the starting villagers, red train station and beach on the right. But I'm happy with it anyway!


----------



## J2a1m1i2e

The wonderful town of *Pinewood*

Mayor: Jamie
Other Residents: Samantha
Native Fruit: *Apples* 

I love this town for many reasons:
-It came with two of my dreamies, Blaire and Kitt 
-It also introduced me to two of my new dreamies, Poppy and Colton 
-There was a large empty space to the east, where I'm hoping to finally develop my orchard xP
-The meander in the river that created that perfectly spaced piece of land for The Roost x3
-All the villagers are collected into two areas, barring the now sole surviving villager on the South Island, who I will hopefully... _deal with_, soon...


----------



## Melyora

I love seeing all your town maps, guys!

Some making me sooo jealous. But I've reset recently and I am very happy with my town and how everything is turning out (except Bunnie killing my fruit orchard.. But I'm planning around her now)

Here''s my town map:



Town: *Remaerd*
Mayor: *Melyora*
Fruit: Pear
Favorite Villager so far: Biskit (original), Fang and Kitt (a voided move-in)

What I like about my town:

Retail close to the station (I like to help people sell their turnips and fruits, I don't mind running from the docks to Retail, it's pretty much a straight line), Town Hall out of the way.
I love the ponds that I have, they feel so natural. Almost all the rocks are perfectly fine to work around, I like them actually in this town. 

I would have loved a central Event Plaza, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be =) 

There are however two villagers in the way. Antonio, who is in the center of the map, closest to my Mayor's house, and Pate, who is at the bottom left. I don't like her design and I just can't build a path around it XD I always find myself walking against the walls of her house....


----------



## AmenFashion

@*Melyora*
Very nice town! I love where you have the Caf?.
And Fang is so cute, I've always wanted him in my town.


----------



## PaperCat

This is my new map. I recently restarted my town. I really like the map. The native fruit is apples. 


I am just waiting for a few villagers to move since their houses are in terrible spots.

I am still trying to figure out paths and where to put things.


----------



## Chanyeol

creamyy said:


> My new town map. I got Cherries as a native fruit. Yay.



(offtopic) is that Chanyeol in your banner?! I can see the exo hoodie T^T ! 

Anyway, here's my town!
I wish I had picked another one, I just went through a few maps and got bored of it so I just said 'yes' to the cat (forgot his name, think it's Porter? but you know, when creating a town) and I don't like the way things are situated. My native fruit = pear.


----------



## louise23

Very nice map


----------



## Mentagon

If y'all will excuse the bad quality, this is the map I'm thinking of going with. I have apples and the grass is triangular. I like where the waterfall is, but the hidden beach might get annoying. The small river gives me a lot of space to work with, even though the positioning of town hall isn't ideal. >.<

Any thoughts or ideas for what I could do?

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND where I could put my house?!


----------



## Akimari

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 132904
> 
> If y'all will excuse the bad quality, this is the map I'm thinking of going with. I have apples and the grass is triangular. I like where the waterfall is, but the hidden beach might get annoying. The small river gives me a lot of space to work with, even though the positioning of town hall isn't ideal. >.<
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas for what I could do?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND where I could put my house?!



Your house could go in the top left corner near that other villager that you got there. Oh, and having a fully connected beach but one hidden part is TOTALLY worth it. Trust me, you'll be alright with the hidden one.


----------



## Mentagon

Before I even read this that's exactly where I put it, that's incredible.

Yeah, I'm probably going to shove my pitfall seed there so there's no chance of accidentally stepping on it.


----------



## MayorVin

I reset my newest town i had that i hadn't worked on very much, as i wasn't that happy with that one. 

But i like this one that I found, my house is in the bottom right hand corner, cafe will either go bottom left hand or upper left hand by the plaza not sure about the police station. I liked how theres two separate walk ways down to the beaches. Town hall is at the top (which is what i wanted when my other town didn't have) and the Re-tail is in a nice spot so i'm not running all over the place. Lol.

My new town is called Lightway, 
fruit: apples, 
villagers are; Alfonso, Kitt, Carmen, Eloise & Frank.


----------



## Barbara

It's cute how you have those 3 ponds in a row, with the outer two having the same shape. Your river also seems really nice to put bridges on, it looks like bridges are possible almost everywhere just looking at the river shape.


----------



## MayorVin

Barbara said:


> It's cute how you have those 3 ponds in a row, with the outer two having the same shape. Your river also seems really nice to put bridges on, it looks like bridges are possible almost everywhere just looking at the river shape.



yeah thank you.  

I was thinking putting bridge on the bottom by the water fall and one by the plaza somewhere, and im not sure where to put my campsite, thinking down between the pools on the left. :/


----------



## Enny156

Here's my new town map!  I restarted a few weeks ago but I decided to not post a picture here until all villagers had moved in. Not that it really mattered since I want them all gone anyway xD All except one. Fauna <3 I love the layout! The town tree in the center with the river surrounding it, a fully connected beach, the town hall and the re-tail close to each other and only one pond. I don't want anyone living on the west side though since I want to have some kind of "shopping district" there 8D In the center, by the town tree, I'll probably have a park or something. I'd like all villagers to live either on the south side (right above the beach, not too far west though.. xD) or on the north side between the railway and the river (if possible).

That's probably one of the very few cons with this map.. The space between the railway and the river.. I don't know if I can build anything there or if anyone can move in there... s: Also I'm not satisfied with my villagers or the town fruit. But I loved the rest of the layout too much to not choose this map! ^^


----------



## hzl

I'm still resetting for a new Acre .. c'mon Rover give us a decent map dammit!


----------



## Lawlipops

Name: Parfait
Fruit: Pears
I used to love it but now ...


----------



## AeroMerlin

My happy ACNL town: Armagh
Native Fruit: Cherries


----------



## daniduckyface

​
My new town Mistwood. I created it this past month and finally have 10 villagers I'm going to keep around. I got held up when Rhonda voided into my town and took two months of TTing to move out, losing Rudy in the process. I had a ton of trouble getting Pietro to go in the line with most of the villagers (I got impatient after 4 days) so he ended up starting the vertical line of villagers. 

From top to bottom on the vertical line:
Wolfgang
Muffy
Pietro

From left to right on the horizontal line:
Molly Beau Sprinkle Bunnie Chevre Willow Kiki

I'm very pleased with my map, only a few cons compared to many pros (going to put in spoilers for those who don't want a long post to scroll through if they aren't interested)


Spoiler: Pros and Cons



Pros:
-Apples as native fruit
-Small private beach
-Nice centered plaza
-The area near my house is nice and mostly away from the villagers
-Cafe and campsite locations are beautiful in game (campsite has 4 pine trees surrounding it and caf? has the waterfall behind it)
-Green station and brown town hall
-Triangle grass
-Convenient building placement for town hall and Retail

Cons:
-No south facing waterfall
-River flows uphill (not a huge con really but it bugs me)
-Small strip of land at the top above my house that I have no ideas for


----------



## HoennMaster

I always use those narrow strips of lands to make a perfect fruit orchard or tons of flowers.


----------



## sternis

This is my town, Sharance!
I think I picked it because of the spot for the Cafe. I didn't think that the villager's houses would leave so little room. I wish this map had bigger spots not narrow spots, for PWP's.
I want to restart for the map, but it's to late and I'm determined to make this a great town. :I


----------



## Ichigo.

i don't think i've ever posted my map so.



it's actually the very first map i got before i knew resetting was a thing. i actually love it anyway so i wouldn't reset for another one.


----------



## Nizzy

Here's The Town of BluHaven

Native Fruit:Apples 
Grass:Triangle
Villagers:Kitty,Bob,Tangy,Marshall,Static,Maple,Tammy,Stitches,Lyman &nd Yuka



Only regret is where i placed the campsite  nothing i can do over there


----------



## Xiphos

After days of resetting.. _behold_..

Araxos





*Neighbors:*
Puddles (Very top left corner)
Deirdre (To the right of Puddles)
Hippeux (To the left of my house)
Olivia (Very top right corner, above waterfall)
Prince (Above bridge)
Jitters (Below Re-tail)
Chief (Above Re-tail)
Cally (Plot is a little ways below Re-tail's pond)
*Fruit: *Pears ♥

*What I love about it:*
(Read if your curious, bored, or you wanna judge my pickiness. <- That last one wasn't a joke.)



Spoiler



*It meets the criteria of my ultimate dream town, the criteria being as follows:*
_
Native fruit has to be Pears. (For the nostalgia factor.) -see below_ 


It's the very first fruit I ever remember having in all of my AC games. It was my original AC:CF native town fruit, and I can't even remember what I had in my ACG original town, but I'm pretty sure it was pears because I remember thinking when I visited my friends town in AC:CF... "Cherries?! WHAT? I thought you could only have pears on your trees!!!" 

_Grass pattern must be Triangle. (For easiness on my eyes.)_

I'm very weird with my "must-have's", they aren't very typical. Usually people want a nice short river, good neighbors, and minimal ponds, but I need to have a specific grass pattern. Weird, right? Little bit picky. But I have always had a thing for Triangle grass ever since I visited my friends town in AC:CF. She had Triangle, I had Circle. I just adore the way the Triangles look, don't ask me why because I have no idea why. It just is so much more aesthetically pleasing to my eyes than the other shapes. 

_DOES *NOT* have the waterfall with this shape:_





It's just one of my odd pet peeves when it comes to my own towns. I don't like this shape because to me it's just.. unfinished? I don't know.. it just bothers me. And I don't like the position of the rock right in the little inward dip of land. 

_Buildings are not on top of each other. (For opportunity.)
_

I like opportunity for PWP's and gardens and what have you to be built around/near my buildings, but if the buildings are practically _on_ one another, it becomes quite difficult and even impossible to do so.) 
Upon first glance at my map, it appears that my buildings are quite cushy and close. But due to the pond behind Town Hall, the Town Hall gets pushed south and away from the Plaza. And due to Re-tail's right-sided pond, it becomes more secluded from the Town Hall. So all buildings have nice room away from each other, all the while being located in a central location. (On the land inside my river.) 

_DOES *NOT* have Re-tail with this pond:_





Again, another weird one like the waterfall. But I just really don't like this pond shape, nor do I like the position of the rock that comes with it. I'm ok with the other two pond options, just not this one. Call me crazy. 


_Town Hall *MUST* be Yellow.
_


Some people don't even KNOW that Town Halls and Train Stations come in different colors in this game. But you bet your sweet tuchas I do. I ADORE the Yellow Town Hall and upon seeing it for the first time, I knew I couldn't have the Green, Blue, or Gray Town Hall. What if I don't want to upgrade my Town Hall? Well now, that won't even be a problem, now that I have my favorite one! ♥ 


_Lots of room for my house. (For PWP's, flowers, paths, bushes, etc..)_

A nice secluded place for my house to have a ton of room all around. 
 
_Lots of land space. (For opportunity.)_

A lot of land space not only to accompany neighbors homes but also enough to have room for design, decoration, and what have you. 
 
_Feels.. "*right*."
_

Again, WEIRD. But one of my requirements was that upon walking off the train and around the town, it had to feel _right_ to me. Like I could work with it and make it mine. Like I could see myself in it. Yeah you can slap me in the face now. 




*What isn't the most ideal about it:
*(Like everything in life, nothing can be perfect.)


Spoiler




The neighbors aren't STELLAR. But I like them and I will keep each and every one of them until I receive their picture, at the very least. 
The train station is Brown. I originally only wanted Red, so it would match the top of the Bulletin Board, but everything else about my town was so perfect and incredible I honestly didn't see anything wrong with Brown. In fact, it's neutral and towny and rural and looks great!! 




My mayor is Mayor *Cryptid* and has this face: 





.

Araxos was established July 10th, 2015.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

sternis said:


> View attachment 133220
> This is my town, Sharance!
> I think I picked it because of the spot for the Cafe. I didn't think that the villager's houses would leave so little room. I wish this map had bigger spots not narrow spots, for PWP's.
> I want to restart for the map, but it's to late and I'm determined to make this a great town. :I



That is my dream map XD


----------



## duckvely

My map of Hapiland:


----------



## Balam Ajaw

And finally I have the layout that I wanted, or something like that:


----------



## Carina

Balam Ajaw said:


> And finally I have the layout that I wanted, or something like that:
> 
> View attachment 136158



Wow, our maps are nearly identical!


----------



## HHoney

Carina said:


> Wow, our maps are nearly identical!



Whoa that is like map d?j? Vu!!!
I love that both if you took the same map but made it different!


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Carina said:


> Wow, our maps are nearly identical!



Wow, nice! I love when the Plaza is in the center of the town !


----------



## mayorclara

Had some issues with uploading it here so i'll just use tiny pic, so here it is;
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zgzri9&s=8
(My apologies for the not so smooth quality of the image!)

I am quite fond of it, and I only had to reset once to get it so that's a plus.
I have pears as native fruits, although I wish I had either peaches or cherries, but I don't really mind that much anymore. 
There is also quite a big private beach (where Gulliver somehow always ends up, he must like the quietness of the private beach lol) and when you arrive at the beach after grabbing some golden stags (not really, probably just one because you know, they aren't easy to catch) then you can go straight towards Re-Tail, which is awesome, and a main goal I was looking for when choosing my Layout. 
Another feature of my layout I really like is the fact that the town plaza is right in the middle, which just seems logical to me.

So all in all, I am really fond of my layout!


----------



## Miele

This is my town map. When I first started, I just picked any map, bu after a while, I hated the layout so much. Thankfully, I worked around it and now my town looks really nice c:


----------



## shannenenen

Finally got all my dreamies plot reset into my town and this is my layout ^-^ I wish Wolfgang and Pecan were up by the river, but then again, I think it would start to feel too crowded if they were. I'm in love with this layout! I just wish I didn't have oranges for my native fruit- they're my least favorite in game and irl!


----------



## jiny

I just resettled my town  I love resetting. I promise I'm keeping this one! *or not...*

Villagers: Opal, Boomer, Freckles, Bettina, Antonio
Moving In: Knox
Mayor Tara of Blossom


----------



## Red Cat

KawaiiX3 said:


> View attachment 137204
> 
> I just resettled my town  I love resetting. I promise I'm keeping this one! *or not...*
> 
> Villagers: Opal, Boomer, Freckles, Bettina, Antonio
> Moving In: Knox
> Mayor Tara of Blossom



I don't see what's so special about that one. Re-Tail, the town hall, and the plaza are far away from everything else, there are a ton of ponds taking up space, and the beach access points are right next to each other which is inconvenient. Maybe there is something about it you really like, but if you've been resetting for maps, I think you can do much better.


----------



## Royce

omg these maps !!


----------



## al-tirah

Petopia since 2014


----------



## yoshiskye1

Red Cat said:


> I don't see what's so special about that one. Re-Tail, the town hall, and the plaza are far away from everything else, there are a ton of ponds taking up space, and the beach access points are right next to each other which is inconvenient. Maybe there is something about it you really like, but if you've been resetting for maps, I think you can do much better.



if it works for her, it works for her.
I personally like the map. Retail, the square and the town hall make a cute lil plaza, stuff is nicely spread out and plenty of space for landscaping and PWPs. Plus i'm a sucker for south facing waterfalls just.... so _nice_


----------



## MayorVin

My main town of Ultron.


----------



## Red Cat

MayorVin said:


> View attachment 137452
> 
> My main town of Ultron.



That is almost my dream map. I love how you can almost run a straight path down from the train station through the plaza and all the way to the dock. The only thing that kills it for me is that pond by the town hall; that thing is really in the way.


----------



## OmiOracle

So i've been resetting for the perfect map and I dont know about this one...It has one my dreamies ankha and the river layout is good but...I dont like how the mayor and plaza is spread out from retail it also has pears as native fruit (I hate pears!) :/


----------



## Orieii

Red Cat said:


> I don't see what's so special about that one. Re-Tail, the town hall, and the plaza are far away from everything else, there are a ton of ponds taking up space, and the beach access points are right next to each other which is inconvenient. Maybe there is something about it you really like, but if you've been resetting for maps, I think you can do much better.


Whaa?? I think her map is PERFECTION ^ U ^)b I especially love how Retail, Town Hall and Plaza are all in the same location <3 I see true potential from your map! I hope you decide to keep it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> View attachment 137204
> 
> I just resettled my town  I love resetting. I promise I'm keeping this one! *or not...*
> 
> Villagers: Opal, Boomer, Freckles, Bettina, Antonio
> Moving In: Knox
> Mayor Tara of Blossom


Your map is soooo cute > U <)b I think you got a winner!


----------



## MayorVin

Red Cat said:


> That is almost my dream map. I love how you can almost run a straight path down from the train station through the plaza and all the way to the dock. The only thing that kills it for me is that pond by the town hall; that thing is really in the way.


 
I pretty much do have a parh from the trai  station to the town hall. But then a path also goes past police station and retail down towards the cafe and joins the second ramp to the beach. 

I actually donw mind that pond by the town hall to be honest. Im just doing some major landscaping at the moment. Lol. And oh really want Benedict Rodney and Jay to move out. Urg. 

But this was my first town map that i saw a liked!


----------



## featjan

What do you guys think of mine? c: 




im srsly addicted to resetting because I just think that "I can do so much better than this!" after looking at other people's maps, but I'm scared I won't find a better one and I'll just regret ever deleting the current one. I need assurance omg and I need ideas on where I could put pwps ;-;


----------



## Red Cat

squishysoo said:


> What do you guys think of mine? c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im srsly addicted to resetting because I just think that "I can do so much better than this!" after looking at other people's maps, but I'm scared I won't find a better one and I'll just regret ever deleting the current one. I need assurance omg and I need ideas on where I could put pwps ;-;



I'd keep resetting. All of the structures are scattered in different corners of your town which is inconvenient. Three ponds is a lot and they take up a lot of space, so unless you really like ponds, that's another negative. If you really like the layout and think it is a good one to work with, then keep it, but I'm just pointing out some reasons that you may want to move on from that map.


----------



## beffa

ok so i love everything pretty much about my town apart from the map
my permanent residents are in decent places (dotted in blue, i also don't plot reset), and there's always time to move my other 3 out (dotted in red), but the campsite is one space up from my house and it's really frustrating. i think it looks really ugly on the map?? it looks alright when you're standing near it bc of my paths but the map looks so bad to me that i'm tempted to reset... i wish i never even built the campsite .-.

i have a crap tonne of ponds too, which doesn't bother me at all. i think they help my paths look more structured but at the same time makes the map look extremely cramped and messy. my favourite pond is the one by the train station, and my least favourite is the one by the town hall. sometimes the ponds can ruin the structure of my paths too, making them look really strange sometimes. the most annoying thing is the top half of the map; there's literally only one space for villagers to go there and it makes the bottom half of the map look really terrible...

also the two houses (dotted in yellowy-green) are like a space apart. like the house on the left is one space up from the one on the right, which is annoying to look at on the map. i hate how most of my villagers are so close to me and close together. the house, dotted in white, actually makes the campsite less noticeable but it's far too close to my house for my liking and it's also a villager i dislike...

idk what to do about my map, idk how to make myself feel better about it but i literally cannot reset. i try and bring myself to but i can't ruin all my achievements and idk i'm kinda proud of the progress i've made?? i just don't know how to think positively about it. maybe that the top of the campsite icon is in line with the top  of my house ? ? idk


----------



## RLinksoul

The town of Annaii, where the river only serves to screw me over many times. It just feels so crowded, but I don't want to undo what was nearly a year of progress, so I guess I have to deal with it.


----------



## featjan

what do you think of my map now? I resetted a few times to get this.  I just need opinions.


----------



## jiny

Here's my new map.


----------



## Red Cat

squishysoo said:


> what do you think of my map now? I resetted a few times to get this.  I just need opinions.



Other than the fact that your picture is upside down, I think that looks great. Re-Tail is really close to the train station which is nice and the town plaza is in the middle. The river is short and you have only one pond, so you should have a lot of space to work with.


----------



## featjan

Red Cat said:


> Other than the fact that your picture is upside down, I think that looks great. Re-Tail is really close to the train station which is nice and the town plaza is in the middle. The river is short and you have only one pond, so you should have a lot of space to work with.


omg I didn't realise that HAHA sorry ;; and thank you


----------



## Xiphos

KawaiiX3 said:


> Here's my new map.
> 
> *-image snipped to save clutter-*



I think this map is _awesome._ I adore where you placed your house and I absolutely love the straight shot across the bridge to the beach ramp, and then to the dock- it's all in a straight vertical line and looks very neat. I like the location of the town hall, and I really love the pond in the middle of the map. The only thing though, is the location of the campsite; I personally would not have put it where it is, right above a beach ramp and right in the center of that thickish strip of land. But who knows, maybe once your roaming about your town it looks perfectly fine where it is. Maybe your doing a cute little forest around it. I have no idea, haha.


----------



## Fizzii

squishysoo said:


> What do you guys think of mine? c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im srsly addicted to resetting because I just think that "I can do so much better than this!" after looking at other people's maps, but I'm scared I won't find a better one and I'll just regret ever deleting the current one. I need assurance omg and I need ideas on where I could put pwps ;-;



give me this map omg


----------



## mayor-essy

My town map


----------



## featjan

Fizzii said:


> give me this map omg


I already resetted ;; but im learning to be content with what I have ^-^ my bff told me that HAHAHA I whined to her about wanted to reset even tho she doesn't even play the game


----------



## ams

I'm basically addicted to resetting at this point, and the thing is it will never be perfect. My perfect map would be similar to the one squishysoo posted but with these requirements:

- left facing beach
- no more than 2 ponds
- at least Retail and Town Hall north of the river (preferably the plaza too)
- cherries or peaches
- blue Train Station and blue or grey Town Hall
- circle grass

But since it's too much to ask I recently settled with one that has all the above requirements but a more vertical and much less straight river. It also has 2 separate beaches. I'm not happy with it.


----------



## featjan

ams said:


> I'm basically addicted to resetting at this point, and the thing is it will never be perfect. My perfect map would be similar to the one squishysoo posted but with these requirements:
> 
> - left facing beach
> - no more than 2 ponds
> - at least Retail and Town Hall north of the river (preferably the plaza too)
> - cherries or peaches
> - blue Train Station and blue or grey Town Hall
> - circle grass
> 
> But since it's too much to ask I recently settled with one that has all the above requirements but a more vertical and much less straight river. It also has 2 separate beaches. I'm not happy with it.


 I've already accepted the fact that there isn't a "perfect" or "best" map as we all have different preferences. but now, I think that flaws in the game will make it seem more "real life"?? because life isn't perfect HAHAHA idk if u get me but yea. why not post a picture of your town map? I would rly like to see it ^-^ I also wanted peaches or maybe even  cherries but I got pears ㅠㅠ


----------



## ams

squishysoo said:


> I've already accepted the fact that there isn't a "perfect" or "best" map as we all have different preferences. but now, I think that flaws in the game will make it seem more "real life"?? because life isn't perfect HAHAHA idk if u get me but yea. why not post a picture of your town map? I would rly like to see it ^-^ I also wanted peaches or maybe even  cherries but I got pears ㅠㅠ



Hmm...yeah I kind of reset it 

I just picked a new one that has almost none of my list of requirements but I actually think it looks quite nice so I'm going to give it a shot. I was also welcomed at the train station by Fang who is one of the only popular villagers that I absolutely love so if I can accept the flaws in this map it will save me like 300 TBT. I'll post it a bit later if I don't just reset again


----------



## featjan

ams said:


> Hmm...yeah I kind of reset it
> 
> I just picked a new one that has almost none of my list of requirements but I actually think it looks quite nice so I'm going to give it a shot. I was also welcomed at the train station by Fang who is one of the only popular villagers that I absolutely love so if I can accept the flaws in this map it will save me like 300 TBT. I'll post it a bit later if I don't just reset again


 omg I remember having fang in one of my previous village and he was such a sweetheart and always says "tell papa what's up" and it's so cute ^-^ I hope your new town works out well! okay ill be waiting for your town map then hehe


----------



## people

I love my town map!
I like how the tree is centered, how retail and my town hall is all north of the river. 
One pond is also gr8!! 
I do have that weird narrow strip of land top right but it's worked out, I made it into a forest type area.


----------



## featjan

people said:


> View attachment 139552
> 
> I love my town map!
> I like how the tree is centered, how retail and my town hall is all north of the river.
> One pond is also gr8!!
> I do have that weird narrow strip of land top right but it's worked out, I made it into a forest type area.


omg this map is really nice lol I really like where you put your houses, and maybe you could add a bench to the forest you made the narrow strip of land into? It'll be like your own peaceful place to relax and drink coffee HAHA


----------



## people

squishysoo said:


> omg this map is really nice lol I really like where you put your houses, and maybe you could add a bench to the forest you made the narrow strip of land into? It'll be like your own peaceful place to relax and drink coffee HAHA



I actually have tree stumps up there with clovers and mushrooms!! :~)


----------



## featjan

people said:


> I actually have tree stumps up there with clovers and mushrooms!! :~)


that's a good idea too!


----------



## OmiOracle

Here's a map of Mystria! Its...a work in progress but its getting there! You can go ahead and rate it


----------



## Kes

So I decided to reset after not playing for months and months. I've been resetting for days and this is what I have at the moment - shall I keep it? It's triangle grass and peaches, if that makes any difference!



(sorry for pic size :S)


----------



## hemming1996

Kes said:


> So I decided to reset after not playing for months and months. I've been resetting for days and this is what I have at the moment - shall I keep it? It's triangle grass and peaches, if that makes any difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for pic size :S)



Yep I would I just don't like the river shape
The retail is in a convenient place if you're selling things obtained from the island or beach


----------



## Kes

hemming1996 said:


> Yep I would I just don't like the river shape
> The retail is in a convenient place if you're selling things obtained from the island or beach



Yeah it does create an awkward island off to the right though. :/ Not sure what I'd do with that!


----------



## ams

Ok! I'm officially a huge fan of my newest map (this was the July 31 reset) and I'm not resetting again! Phew.

Here it is 

View attachment 140126

Things I like about it:
- north is nice and empty for PWPs
- I actually like the little bump in the river for my house
- only 2 ponds and they're not in the way
- connected beach
- Fang and Lolly greeted me at the station
- circle grass
- cherries
- grey town hall

Things I don't like:
- right-facing beach
- green train station
- ideally I'd like Retail in the north as well

But yeah I'm super happy! And my villagers have been very cooperative during villager resetting.


----------



## people

ams said:


> Ok! I'm officially a huge fan of my newest map (this was the July 31 reset) and I'm not resetting again! Phew.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 140126
> 
> Things I like about it:
> - north is nice and empty for PWPs
> - I actually like the little bump in the river for my house
> - only 2 ponds and they're not in the way
> - connected beach
> - Fang and Lolly greeted me at the station
> - circle grass
> - cherries
> - grey town hall
> 
> Things I don't like:
> - right-facing beach
> - green train station
> - ideally I'd like Retail in the north as well
> 
> But yeah I'm super happy! And my villagers have been very cooperative during villager resetting.



I like that map! I also like how your house is by itself! I like how all the houses are on the south end too


----------



## Shaska

Okay, here's my map 



It's my first and only one map that I have since I got this gamer (year ago), and New Leaf is my first Animal Crossing game.
I'm pretty happy with it to be honest. Zero resetting and I won't reset it, no way. 

Things I like
- 2 ponds
- the location of town hall and retail
- I remember that one of my first villagers was Punchy. I let him go, but I have him back now.
- I like the location of the plaza as well
- river
- oranges as native fruits
- a house behind town hall looks like hidden in the forest
- also, not very map related, but great memories.

things I dislike
- i could place the campsite in diffrent location
- location of my house (yellow on the map). It was a pretty quick decision haha
- beach on right side, I'd love beach on left side.
- waterfall facing right side


----------



## louise23

i have a new map dont know if i can work with it my tree town hall and selling market is all together in the middle


----------



## derezzed

Here's my map!




When I got ACNL about a year ago I told myself I wouldn't reset for maps at all, so this is the one I got, and I'm really happy with it. I grew to like it a lot haha.

What I like about my map...
- ONLY ONE POND, HALLELUJAH, and it's in a decent spot
- The Train Station is next to the plaza, and Town Hall is also pretty close to the plaza
- Villager house locations. At first I was pissed that Carmen's house is between Town Hall and Re-Tail but it looks alright now
- I only really need two bridges
- The second half of my town is great and it was super easy to put down a path there
- Left side beach
- Triangle grass

What I dislike about my map...
- The upper half of my town seems really big, and putting down a path for it was difficult
- Going down to the south beach was a complete pain before I got a second bridge (my first bridge was the one on the far right)
- Practically all of my permanent rocks are in stupid locations
- I only have space for one other mansion (in the upper right strip of land), because other areas are filled up at this point
- Campsite is in a meh spot. I could've done better with the placement... but then again, it is pretty convenient for anyone camping there. Idk.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

ams said:


> Ok! I'm officially a huge fan of my newest map (this was the July 31 reset) and I'm not resetting again! Phew.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 140126
> 
> Things I like about it:
> - north is nice and empty for PWPs
> - I actually like the little bump in the river for my house
> - only 2 ponds and they're not in the way
> - connected beach
> - Fang and Lolly greeted me at the station
> - circle grass
> - cherries
> - grey town hall
> 
> Things I don't like:
> - right-facing beach
> - green train station
> - ideally I'd like Retail in the north as well
> 
> But yeah I'm super happy! And my villagers have been very cooperative during villager resetting.



Oh! You have the green train station! I want the green train station! It's gorgeous! I have the blue train station and I hate it :/, is the worst color for the station to me.


----------



## ams

Balam Ajaw said:


> Oh! You have the green train station! I want the green train station! It's gorgeous! I have the blue train station and I hate it :/, is the worst color for the station to me.



Oh man how do we trade? I wanted the blue one!


----------



## Balam Ajaw

ams said:


> Oh man how do we trade? I wanted the blue one!



Sadly we can't :/


----------



## plewtia

I like my map! But it wasn't the grass I was hoping for (don't mind it, just had it before) and the fruit is alright. Mainly only keeping it because of the layout of the buildings/river. Not sure if I should keep it or reset again


----------



## Snowfell

Here's the map for my newest town. I love it enough that I've started getting dreamies for this town. 
I do have three villagers that I want to move out though; Chrissy's right in front of the bulletin board, Ken's to the left of the center pond is in the middle of a path, and Frita's to the right of the center pond which isn't a bad spot but she needs to go  because she moved in uninvited.


----------



## Unknowntv

Main Town: Imagine
Mayor: Madison
Fruit: Apples
Favorite Villager: Kabuki


----------



## Flopunny

My town's okay, I just wish I could've put a bridge further East.


----------



## Marika

Here is my map:



Had a lot of free space in front of my house for gardening, but at day 2 Punchy built his house there.


----------



## its-nymphadora

I played with this map for over a year before I realised it was rubbish but now I'm commited to making the best of the most awkward situation :')


----------



## Goldenapple

My map after having my game for 2 years. c:


----------



## KCourtnee




----------



## moonford

KCourtnee said:


>



Your map is the exact same as mine but only mine is in a opposite direction. ^_^


----------



## hedgimon

Sorry it's quite a large image. There's my town.
Had it for about a week now, and dedicated most of my time to building new bridges (the original has been demolished). Once my third and final has been built, I'll get started on other projects. The non-mayoral houses (blue) are just placeholders for PWPs I have in mind, to stop any villagers moving there. I'm thinking campsite for the one above my house, cafe for the one on the opposite side of the river (once I can make Biff move out) and police station for the upper right corner.
Planning ahead, I know, but wouldn't want the space to be gone by the time I can build them!

Town name: Nublar (RE: Jurassic Park)
Town fruit: Cherry
Favourite villager: Er, don't really have any. Think I've been pretty unlucky with mine, really. Probably Rolf or Ken.


----------



## KCourtnee

Whiteflamingo said:


> Your map is the exact same as mine but only mine is in a opposite direction. ^_^



Really? That's so cool! ^_^ I love my map. I like how it's almost an equal amount of space on each side of the river.


----------



## GurglingT

I've been playing since the 7th. ^^

I got this map the third cycle of resets and I liked it.
Not a big fan of the bottom beach ramp but whatevs. 

No plot resets either. They all moved in like that. So weird.
There's another plot to the right of the camp site too. Tomorrow it'll be a line of seven. o_o
Two boys in the upper left and hermit Pekoe on the right.


----------



## jiny

Spoiler: Map






heres my super "high quality photo" of my town map. most of my villagers love sucking up to me, the mayor since most of them are living close to me. those villagers are Goldie, Molly, Fauna and Maple. Especially Maple xD a I forgot how to plot reset and I did it wrong so she ended placing her house right in front of mine. and yes I unlocked the roost!! yippee!


----------



## Melyora

My town since 11 August (^-^) Still a very very fresh town.


 Main Town: Lakin
 Mayor: Melyora
 Fruit: Peaches
 Favorite Villager: Fang <3
 What I like about my map: Crooked waterfall~! Plus a brown-roof train station, my favorite. Peaches is an okay fruit, I prefer apples or cherries, but at least it's not oranges XD I like the little ponds as well, they feel really natural to me <3


----------



## Usagimon

Finally finished my town! I love my map. <3
I was very meticulous about resetting @_@ can you tell?

Kyoushuu is over two years old... started this town in 2013!
I know some people might not like my river; I guess it does take a lot of space, but I personally like it a lot.
The only complaint I have about my map is that my plaza is ONE unit too far to the right x_x it would be nice to grow a row of trees along the right side, but it's too close against the cliff.

Marshal moved right in the middle though, so I ended up just working around it haha.


----------



## Ravel

View attachment 143485
This is my town map.​
Really don't like where I put the camping spot (as it's kinda crowded), but I'm more or less happy with the rest of the map.  I like that all of the main buildings are close together and easily reachable without a lot of running.


----------



## ams

Usagimon said:


> Finally finished my town! I love my map. <3
> I was very meticulous about resetting @_@ can you tell?
> 
> Kyoushuu is over two years old... started this town in 2013!
> I know some people might not like my river; I guess it does take a lot of space, but I personally like it a lot.
> The only complaint I have about my map is that my plaza is ONE unit too far to the right x_x it would be nice to grow a row of trees along the right side, but it's too close against the cliff.
> 
> Marshal moved right in the middle though, so I ended up just working around it haha.



Wow, this is pretty much my ideal map. Looks amazing!


----------



## Cherry Kisses

Town Fruit: Peaches

This is Oreo! My towns been here for about three months and I'm sooooooo happy with my maps.
Things I love:
Two accessible beaches
Plaza, Town Hall and Re-Tail are close together.
I know exactly where to put my coffee shop and campsite!
River runs through the middle nicely.
No tiny strips of land.
Nate and Angus have their houses right near the river.
Things I don't like as much: 
Where Harry put his house (right on the edge)
Where


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 143784

Main Town: Maryford
Mayor: Francine
Fruit: Apples
Favorite Villager: Tiffany​


----------



## TuesdayE

*IGNORE THIS MAP.
I RESTARTED.*


----------



## Red Cat

Usagimon said:


> Finally finished my town! I love my map. <3
> I was very meticulous about resetting @_@ can you tell?
> 
> Kyoushuu is over two years old... started this town in 2013!
> I know some people might not like my river; I guess it does take a lot of space, but I personally like it a lot.
> The only complaint I have about my map is that my plaza is ONE unit too far to the right x_x it would be nice to grow a row of trees along the right side, but it's too close against the cliff.
> 
> Marshal moved right in the middle though, so I ended up just working around it haha.



Your map is so similar to mine that it's scary. Here is my map:


----------



## Usagimon

Red Cat said:


> Your map is so similar to mine that it's scary. Here is my map:
> 
> View attachment 144528



omg we even have pond and town hall in the same place ahh
we have our bridges in similar places too lol

A+ taste in map selection, bro


----------



## Red Cat

Usagimon said:


> omg we even have pond and town hall in the same place ahh
> we have our bridges in similar places too lol
> 
> A+ taste in map selection, bro



I want to come visit your town sometime to see what you did with the map. Other than Re-Tail and the plaza being switched and the beach access points being different, it is almost an exact copy / paste job.


----------



## Sweetley

After my cousin delete my old town Maryford (RIP ;_; ), I start a new one:

View attachment 144894

Main Town: Maryhill
Mayor: Perry
Fruit: Pears (unfortunately...)
Favorite Villager: Lobo​


----------



## xiaonu

I can finally sleep -eye twitch- 
Lol I'm happy with my map c: 
1 lake. 1 rock and it's behind town hall.
South facing water fall
Retail , train station and town hall are aligned. 
Native fruit peaches. Circle grass.


----------



## PaperCat

xiaonu said:


> View attachment 144947
> I can finally sleep -eye twitch-
> Lol I'm happy with my map c:
> 1 lake. 1 rock and it's behind town hall.
> South facing water fall
> Retail , train station and town hall are aligned.
> Native fruit peaches. Circle grass.



Oh wow! I bet that took a long time to plot reset


----------



## Mareets

It's a bit of a mess when it comes to villagers houses but I really like the locations of town hall/retail(near the dock!)/plaza


----------



## Usagimon

xiaonu said:


> View attachment 144947
> I can finally sleep -eye twitch-
> Lol I'm happy with my map c:
> 1 lake. 1 rock and it's behind town hall.
> South facing water fall
> Retail , train station and town hall are aligned.
> Native fruit peaches. Circle grass.



it's impossible to have less than 4 rocks though. D:


----------



## LordBlumiere

Town: Meridian
Mayor: Blue
Fruit: Apples
Favourite Villager: Bob <3 My one and only!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Town: Lumatown
Mayor: SuperStar (with a star symbol instead of 'Star')
Native Fruit: Peaches
Grass Type: Circle
Train Station Colour: Green
Villagers: Flurry, Fuchsia, Doc, Olaf, Wart Jr., Poppy, Kody, Eugene


----------



## Xsann

Decided to restart because it's my first AC game and I hated my town layout and the face of my character.

Main Town: Sakura
Mayor: Emily
Fruit: Peaches
Favourite Villager: Bluebear sadly left so i'm guessing Maple
What I like about my map: Love the fact that I have peaches hehe ^^, and that my retail is close to my home and the main town.


----------



## gazea9r

My town for the last 2 years and some odd months  Look at those bridge placements hahaha. Allowed my nieces to play the game without watching them- lesson learned. Definitely not the best map but going to keep it and work with it  I've been able to find my way around with my eyes closed sometimes (sleep playing). Majority of the places are in the upper land mass which I like, well, except the police station but that's okay, it's near the residents to keep the trouble makers in check lol.


----------



## Duellym

How did you get that one bridge to be on an angle? I tried to do that in my town and isabelle wouldn't let me


----------



## Barbara

It depends on the kind of river that is there. See the highest bend in that river? A bridge can't be placed there. On the 2nd highest there can though (as seen), as well as on the 3rd bend.


----------



## Duellym

Oh i never realized that.
thanks


----------



## gazea9r

Thanks Barbara for answering that. I wouldn't have known the answer to it :/ My niece placed the bridges  (I only played for a solid week before letting my nieces run wild with the game).


----------



## HoennMaster

Well, thanks to circumstances out of my control I had to start a new town a few days ago. Here is my new town, Laverre.



*Pros*:

Peaches
Town Hall and Plaza next to each other
Space below the river for my house and my favorite villagers
Only two ponds
South facing waterfall
No secret beaches

*Cons*:

Don't really like having Re-Tail underneath the plaza, but I think a line of trees will help
Most of the rocks are by the train station and Town Hall, but I think they will be easy to get around.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

My map for my new town. It'll take me awhile to get my villagers from Balamb moved over, but I love this map!

I did end up with oranges again though. And I chose Cleyra as the town name, mostly because of the stupid eight character limit. Really hoping they up the limit for the next game. I want Daguerreo!


----------



## MayorVin

*Town Name:* Jurassic
*Mayor:* Blue
*Fruit:* Pears

*Villagers:* Puck, Merry, Purrl, Poncho & Savannah.



Second map i saw, really like how close the retail and town hall is, im going to put a bridge across the river, so the plaza and town hall can be reached that way. and im just really happy with it.


----------



## mayorcarlie

Main Town: Cerulean
Mayor: Carlie
Fruit: Oranges
Favorite Villager: Freya


----------



## Jill

When I started the game I had no idea about resetting- and now I kind of want to (if I didn't have like 60 hours in the game). I've always played the game with the map I got. Now I'm kind of displeased with my map- when i get home from work I'll add a picture of my map. :3


----------



## marshallows

Just started playing AC:NL for the first time on July 14th of this year. I don't really know why I put this game off for years :/ Picked up a copy for myself at last and has been stuck in this cute villagers hell. My life this entire summer has been glued to my 3DS smh. Here's a photo of my town map. I'm standing at a full 10 villagers at the moment.


----------



## HHoney

marshallows said:


> Just started playing AC:NL for the first time on July 14th of this year. I don't really know why I put this game off for years :/ Picked up a copy for myself at last and has been stuck in this cute villagers hell. My life this entire summer has been glued to my 3DS smh. Here's a photo of my town map. I'm standing at a full 10 villagers at the moment.



Thanks for posting a pic of your town! I am amazed at how many ponds you have - the most I have ever seen is 5, and you have 6! In one of my towns I have 4 towns and I actually love them. Your map looks really interesting!

And don't worry about the time lost - I played New Leaf for a short while when it came out; got mad that my flowers weren't breeding, etc. and gave up completely. I came back in late March, and now here I am, devoted to the boards. It's amazing how quickly you can catch up for lost time. This summer has been the best Animal Crossing summer for me, and now there is autumn to look forward to!


----------



## marshallows

H-Star said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of your town! I am amazed at how many ponds you have - the most I have ever seen is 5, and you have 6! In one of my towns I have 4 towns and I actually love them. Your map looks really interesting!
> 
> And don't worry about the time lost - I played New Leaf for a short while when it came out; got mad that my flowers weren't breeding, etc. and gave up completely. I came back in late March, and now here I am, devoted to the boards. It's amazing how quickly you can catch up for lost time. This summer has been the best Animal Crossing summer for me, and now there is autumn to look forward to!



I've noticed this while browsing around at other users' town maps in this thread too! @__@ When I first started I honestly had no background info and just spontaneously picked a map when asked. Now the locations of the ponds can be a little bit annoying/limiting to all the PWP i want to have. Geez this game is sucking the life out of me.


----------



## spamurai

marshallows said:


> Just started playing AC:NL for the first time on July 14th of this year. I don't really know why I put this game off for years :/ Picked up a copy for myself at last and has been stuck in this cute villagers hell. My life this entire summer has been glued to my 3DS smh. Here's a photo of my town map. I'm standing at a full 10 villagers at the moment.



That's actually a really neat map  Nice find


----------



## Lycana

How do you get the houses of your villagers on a row?


----------



## mogyay

Lycana said:


> How do you get the houses of your villagers on a row?



plot resetting, >here< is a guide that explains it better than i ever could


----------



## HopeForHyrule

This is the map of my newly reset town. It used to be Balamb, but is now Cleyra  (Final Fantasy IX FTW!)

I'm going to eventually have three bridges branching out from the town square (bottom, left, and right) and since I'll already have all of my perma-villagers, I won't need to waste space on a campsite.

I really love the placement of the town square, and I don't really see this layout used very often, which makes it even more awesome!


----------



## HHoney

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 147467
> 
> This is the map of my newly reset town. It used to be Balamb, but is now Cleyra  (Final Fantasy IX FTW!)
> 
> I'm going to eventually have three bridges branching out from the town square (bottom, left, and right) and since I'll already have all of my perma-villagers, I won't need to waste space on a campsite.
> 
> I really love the placement of the town square, and I don't really see this layout used very often, which makes it even more awesome!



Congrats on finding a map you love! I love having the town tree in the center, but I always have a villager in the spot where I want to put my mayor's house. It has prevented me from keeping the map many, many times. Layout looks good! So excited for you!


----------



## Squidward

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 147467
> 
> This is the map of my newly reset town. It used to be Balamb, but is now Cleyra  (Final Fantasy IX FTW!)
> 
> I'm going to eventually have three bridges branching out from the town square (bottom, left, and right) and since I'll already have all of my perma-villagers, I won't need to waste space on a campsite.
> 
> I really love the placement of the town square, and I don't really see this layout used very often, which makes it even more awesome!



I think it looks amazing!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

H-Star said:


> Congrats on finding a map you love! I love having the town tree in the center, but I always have a villager in the spot where I want to put my mayor's house. It has prevented me from keeping the map many, many times. Layout looks good! So excited for you!



It took me many, many resets to get this map WITHOUT a villager being where I wanted my mayor's house. ^_^


----------



## Lani101

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 147467
> 
> This is the map of my newly reset town. It used to be Balamb, but is now Cleyra  (Final Fantasy IX FTW!)
> 
> I'm going to eventually have three bridges branching out from the town square (bottom, left, and right) and since I'll already have all of my perma-villagers, I won't need to waste space on a campsite.
> 
> I really love the placement of the town square, and I don't really see this layout used very often, which makes it even more awesome!



This is pretty much the exact same as my map, with everything down to exact bridge placement haha! The only thing that is slightly different is my retail is centred under town hall! :]


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Flutterlove said:


> View attachment 147467
> 
> This is the map of my newly reset town. It used to be Balamb, but is now Cleyra  (Final Fantasy IX FTW!)
> 
> I'm going to eventually have three bridges branching out from the town square (bottom, left, and right) and since I'll already have all of my perma-villagers, I won't need to waste space on a campsite.
> 
> I really love the placement of the town square, and I don't really see this layout used very often, which makes it even more awesome!



I am Balam and I have almost the same map! This is mine:


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Here's my map.
Town fruit: Cherry
Villagers
Clay
Zell
Velma
Roscoe
Jay
Jacques
Muffy
Agent S
Kiki
Coco


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals

Grass: Circles
Fruit: Apples
Train Station: Green
Town Hall: Yellow/Brown

I love my town ^^


----------



## Jill




----------



## mogyay

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Here's my map.
> Town fruit: Cherry
> Villagers
> Clay
> Zell
> Velma
> Roscoe
> Jay
> Jacques
> Muffy
> Agent S
> Kiki
> Coco
> View attachment 147632



i love that map so much! in my months of resetting i don't think i saw one like that boo. if i ever make another town i'd be tempted to try and get one like that


----------



## Hinoki

Hello! This is my new town of Hinoki. It took so many resets to find a map with a central plaza and south-facing river. I like towns that have a sense of little islands or little nooks.

• Grass: Circle
• Fruit: Peaches
• Station: Brown
• Town Hall: Green

Just started my town this weekend... going to be moving out all current villagers except Daisy (middle of the group in the southeast) and was hoping for some suggestions for villager 'neighborhoods'. I am new to plot resetting and want to do it right!


----------



## Soigne

there are some really nice maps here in this thread, i think i'm getting an idea of what i hope my town will look like.


----------



## HHoney

Hinoki said:


> Hello! This is my new town of Hinoki. It took so many resets to find a map with a central plaza and south-facing river. I like towns that have a sense of little islands or little nooks.
> 
> ? Grass: Circle
> ? Fruit: Peaches
> ? Station: Brown
> ? Town Hall: Green
> 
> Just started my town this weekend... going to be moving out all current villagers except Daisy (middle of the group in the southeast) and was hoping for some suggestions for villager 'neighborhoods'. I am new to plot resetting and want to do it right!



This thread is very useful when you are considering a plot to be set in a particular spot!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310996-The-precision-of-villager-plot-resetting

Your map looks wonderful. In the next reset, I plan to have a map just like yours. Southern waterfall, western beach. Mmm....


----------



## Hinoki

Wow, that link is awesome! I am going to try and plan neighborhood borders with my alternate people villager houses and hope to get some nice neighborhoods. That grid is really helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Gogoat

aaaah, i can finally post pictures of my town now that i have a functioning sd card adaptor. eue

town: keystone
native fruit: apples
grass: circles
station: blue
town hall: blue
villagers: beau, diana, fauna, fang, felicity, hamlet, marshal, phoebe, stitches, tia






i think this might be my favorite map that i've gotten tbh. ovo i do kinda wish that pond wasn't all up in re-tail's business, but i spose that's a pretty minor complaint for how nice everything else is. eue


----------



## yukikotobuki

I used to really like my map, but now I'm starting to hate it and am considering resetting. Though I have all of my dreamies, favorite fruit, and a convenient Re-Tail location, I realized that I prefer right-facing cliffs immensely. I also picked the wrong police station, and the scatteredness of everyone's homes makes the map feel incredibly tiny. There isn't much room for PWPs that I actually want to build, like Stonehenge, the wisteria trellis, and the bus station. My plaza is too close to the river to me. There are also 12 rocks, which are mostly in really inconvenient spots. I really wanted to put a bridge directly below the plaza, but Marshal is there, and since he's one of my favorites, I absolutely refuse to let him move. :/ So I'm kind of in a huge pickle. I told myself last time that I wouldn't reset ever again, but honestly, I didn't even know what I wanted, and I'm not quite sure I know what I want now!​


----------



## Jesibie

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Here's my map.
> Town fruit: Cherry
> Villagers
> Clay
> Zell
> Velma
> Roscoe
> Jay
> Jacques
> Muffy
> Agent S
> Kiki
> Coco
> View attachment 147632



Love your crazy uniform plot resetting success and that you have my favourite villager in your town. Very well done


----------



## mayorjade

here's the map for my newest town, atlantis 
feat. 
Gladys
Mint
Vladimir
Kidd
Pompom
Peggy
Marina
Zucker
Octavian
Chester


----------



## HHoney

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Here's my map.
> Town fruit: Cherry
> Villagers
> Clay
> Zell
> Velma
> Roscoe
> Jay
> Jacques
> Muffy
> Agent S
> Kiki
> Coco
> View attachment 147632



How much plot resetting did you have to do to get all those houses in a row?!
Or is that from other methods?


----------



## PaperCat

My town. Not the best map but I am determined to make it work somehow. And I like having apples as the native fruit.


----------



## Carina

I restarted my 2nd town and got this  I love my house placement 
grass shape: squares
native fruit: apples


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok. After months of kicking them all out to my other town and patiently (and painstakingly) plotting them all again, my town is once again finished. Here is one updated da, though I forgot about Isabelle giving out something so a couple of my paths need to be replaced which I'll do tomorrow. DA: 5400-5996-9209


----------



## ACNL_MayorChloe92

This is the little quiet town of Rattius






Blanche used to live here (my number 1 dreamie) until she left me after i hadn't been on for a week!

Now Avery has moved in and he is also a dreamie.

Everyone else who lives here isnt much liked, but oh well.


----------



## Twisterheart

This is my town map. I'm very proud of how it looks.


----------



## Sander

*After weeks of resetting I finally got the map of my dreams - well almost! I'm so excited for my new town and everything that's about to come my way! *
I've been resetting for this particular layout for weeks now. I really like the small little island, yet there's still enough free space. So glad I just finished resetting, just in time for the Halloween spirit!




Town name: *For?stia*
Native fruit: *Apples*, SHINY perfect apples in my town! YAY!
Grass: *Circles*, another YAY! 
Train Station: *Red*
Town Hall: *Grey*

Things I love:
1. Only *one pond* in the most ideal location (I really hate ponds because of the way they break up your landscape)
2. Beach on the right side, with a *private little beach* at 'my' island.
3. Lots of *open spaces* / no small areas.
4. *The river*; it's very short, doesn't have a lot of curves and the placing of the big pond is just the cherry on top of the cake.
5. The placing of the *hall, plaza & Re-Tail.* I couldn't have asked for more. Ideal for the way I like paths, everything is so horizontally aligned! The trips from the dock to Re-Tail are going to be exhausting though. 
6. *Waterfall* in the south. 
7. The placement of my house. I'm going to delete that bridge and place a new one horizontally in the south and one vertically on the left side of the big pond in the river. This way it'll be my little island within the island. 

What I don't like:
1. The villagers are just plain horrible. No dreamie, also not even one villager I like or have neutral feelings about. I have Canberra, Camofrog, Beardo, Hugh & Jambette. The worst thing is that Canberra always seems to be in my town whenever I start a new game lol. I'll gladly help all five of them pack as soon as possible. 
2. Some rocks are really in the way of the paths I'm planning.


*The theme:
*I'm planning on building an *traditional old-Dutch* style town. There are a few very Dutch PWP's & items in this game, like the tulips, the Windmill PWP, tulip topiary, various furniture items. I'm gonna use the river as a *'canal'*, make *tulip fields* because that's what the Netherlands is famous for and overall I want a real *rural*, yet* fairtytale *feeling in this town. I can totally see it working at this moment. 

I'm planning on also giving it an *educational/storytelling twist* with the other player's houses. Did you know that the 'XXX' in the official Amsterdam logo stands for the three plagues/disasters that have tortured Amsterdam? I want to combine that with certain other elements to build a of *horror themed house*, completely in Dutch style. Another player's house I'd like to fill with a *museum floor* (5 of the thirty-something artworks from Redd in are actually from Dutch artists), a *bicycle shop* (could it be any more Dutch?) and some things like a bakery, candy shop, etc. Really excited to see how this turns out, I've been thinking about this for quite some time now and finally I got my ideal town


----------



## scartwright

Spoiler






Sander said:


> *After weeks of resetting I finally got the map of my dreams - well almost! I'm so excited for my new town and everything that's about to come my way! *
> I've been resetting for this particular layout for weeks now. I really like the small little island, yet there's still enough free space. So glad I just finished resetting, just in time for the Halloween spirit!
> 
> View attachment 149214
> 
> Town name: *For?stia*
> Native fruit: *Apples*, SHINY perfect apples in my town! YAY!
> Grass: *Circles*, another YAY!
> Train Station: *Red*
> Town Hall: *Grey*
> 
> Things I love:
> 1. Only *one pond* in the most ideal location (I really hate ponds because of the way they break up your landscape)
> 2. Beach on the right side, with a *private little beach* at 'my' island.
> 3. Lots of *open spaces* / no small areas.
> 4. *The river*; it's very short, doesn't have a lot of curves and the placing of the big pond is just the cherry on top of the cake.
> 5. The placing of the *hall, plaza & Re-Tail.* I couldn't have asked for more. Ideal for the way I like paths, everything is so horizontally aligned! The trips from the dock to Re-Tail are going to be exhausting though.
> 6. *Waterfall* in the south.
> 7. The placement of my house. I'm going to delete that bridge and place a new one horizontally in the south and one vertically on the left side of the big pond in the river. This way it'll be my little island within the island.
> 
> What I don't like:
> 1. The villagers are just plain horrible. No dreamie, also not even one villager I like or have neutral feelings about. I have Canberra, Camofrog, Beardo, Hugh & Jambette. The worst thing is that Canberra always seems to be in my town whenever I start a new game lol. I'll gladly help all five of them pack as soon as possible.
> 2. Some rocks are really in the way of the paths I'm planning.
> 
> 
> *The theme:
> *I'm planning on building an *traditional old-Dutch* style town. There are a few very Dutch PWP's & items in this game, like the tulips, the Windmill PWP, tulip topiary, various furniture items. I'm gonna use the river as a *'canal'*, make *tulip fields* because that's what the Netherlands is famous for and overall I want a real *rural*, yet* fairtytale *feeling in this town. I can totally see it working at this moment.
> 
> I'm planning on also giving it an *educational/storytelling twist* with the other player's houses. Did you know that the 'XXX' in the official Amsterdam logo stands for the three plagues/disasters that have tortured Amsterdam? I want to combine that with certain other elements to build a of *horror themed house*, completely in Dutch style. Another player's house I'd like to fill with a *museum floor* (5 of the thirty-something artworks from Redd in are actually from Dutch artists), a *bicycle shop* (could it be any more Dutch?) and some things like a bakery, candy shop, etc. Really excited to see how this turns out, I've been thinking about this for quite some time now and finally I got my ideal town






That is a wonderful idea! Best of luck to you!


----------



## kendallrosee

Sander said:


> *After weeks of resetting I finally got the map of my dreams - well almost! I'm so excited for my new town and everything that's about to come my way! *
> I've been resetting for this particular layout for weeks now. I really like the small little island, yet there's still enough free space. So glad I just finished resetting, just in time for the Halloween spirit!
> 
> View attachment 149214
> 
> Town name: *For?stia*
> Native fruit: *Apples*, SHINY perfect apples in my town! YAY!
> Grass: *Circles*, another YAY!
> Train Station: *Red*
> Town Hall: *Grey*
> 
> Things I love:
> 1. Only *one pond* in the most ideal location (I really hate ponds because of the way they break up your landscape)
> 2. Beach on the right side, with a *private little beach* at 'my' island.
> 3. Lots of *open spaces* / no small areas.
> 4. *The river*; it's very short, doesn't have a lot of curves and the placing of the big pond is just the cherry on top of the cake.
> 5. The placing of the *hall, plaza & Re-Tail.* I couldn't have asked for more. Ideal for the way I like paths, everything is so horizontally aligned! The trips from the dock to Re-Tail are going to be exhausting though.
> 6. *Waterfall* in the south.
> 7. The placement of my house. I'm going to delete that bridge and place a new one horizontally in the south and one vertically on the left side of the big pond in the river. This way it'll be my little island within the island.
> 
> What I don't like:
> 1. The villagers are just plain horrible. No dreamie, also not even one villager I like or have neutral feelings about. I have Canberra, Camofrog, Beardo, Hugh & Jambette. The worst thing is that Canberra always seems to be in my town whenever I start a new game lol. I'll gladly help all five of them pack as soon as possible.
> 2. Some rocks are really in the way of the paths I'm planning.
> 
> 
> *The theme:
> *I'm planning on building an *traditional old-Dutch* style town. There are a few very Dutch PWP's & items in this game, like the tulips, the Windmill PWP, tulip topiary, various furniture items. I'm gonna use the river as a *'canal'*, make *tulip fields* because that's what the Netherlands is famous for and overall I want a real *rural*, yet* fairtytale *feeling in this town. I can totally see it working at this moment.
> 
> I'm planning on also giving it an *educational/storytelling twist* with the other player's houses. Did you know that the 'XXX' in the official Amsterdam logo stands for the three plagues/disasters that have tortured Amsterdam? I want to combine that with certain other elements to build a of *horror themed house*, completely in Dutch style. Another player's house I'd like to fill with a *museum floor* (5 of the thirty-something artworks from Redd in are actually from Dutch artists), a *bicycle shop* (could it be any more Dutch?) and some things like a bakery, candy shop, etc. Really excited to see how this turns out, I've been thinking about this for quite some time now and finally I got my ideal town



Be careful with your bridge placements! I've had to reset a map I really liked because I couldn't put a bridge because of where my house was placed and it threw off the flow if my whole map. There is a post here that might help placing bridges so you'll be sure!

Also what a cute map


----------



## Maplexcutie

This is mine. I didn't reset at all, I just quickly picked one since I didnt know it made a difference. In wildworld i never did much with my town, so I didnt know what to expect. 


I love it though. Love the river, love how the buildings were placed and I LOVE where the villagers are. This is where they all moved in, and when they left and I got new ones I plot reset them into the same spots. Doing paths was so easy with this layout too. The only thing I dont really love is how many ponds I have and where the rocks are placed.


----------



## GalacticGhost

DaCoSim said:


>





ACNL_MayorChloe92 said:


>



Whoa, you two posted right after each other and you have very similar rivers and the exact same bridge placement! O_O


----------



## Cheza

Yay figured I'd post my town map here because I really like it!




Town name: Paradise
Native fruit: Apples
Grass: Squares <3
Train Station: Brown
Town Hall: Brown
Police Station: Traditional

Villagers:
Fang
Diana
Stitches
Marina
Fuana
Rosie
Marshal
Tangy
Coco
Erik

I'm currently designing the town to have an old fairy-tale look, old forestry fairy style. The town is abundant in white and purple flower along with mushrooms and clovers and the water is full of grass life as well! Sometimes you'll see a villager sitting in the water on a log and you can jump in and greet them on your way to go fishing <3 Paradise has every perfect fruit but mostly perfect apples, the long beach is full of banana trees and the private island has a camping cot and three coconut trees for shade.

Once everything is complete I'd love to share my dream address or even take people on a tour through my town <3


----------



## Barbara

Maplexcutie said:


> This is mine. I didn't reset at all, I just quickly picked one since I didnt know it made a difference. In wildworld i never did much with my town, so I didnt know what to expect.
> View attachment 152096
> 
> I love it though. Love the river, love how the buildings were placed and I LOVE where the villagers are. This is where they all moved in, and when they left and I got new ones I plot reset them into the same spots. Doing paths was so easy with this layout too. The only thing I dont really love is how many ponds I have and where the rocks are placed.



Omg I'm jealous of all your ponds! I have four myself but am unable to enjoy them to the fullest due to buildings/train tracks around them. You should definitely create something nice in between those two egg ponds


----------



## Maplexcutie

Barbara said:


> Omg I'm jealous of all your ponds! I have four myself but am unable to enjoy them to the fullest due to buildings/train tracks around them. You should definitely create something nice in between those two egg ponds



Right now I just have a path leading up from that bridge! That's a good idea though thanks


----------



## Blackreach

*Well after long time resetting  finally found the map of my dreams!
*


Town: Dojo
Fruit: Peach (Golden peach<3)
Grass: Circle<3


----------



## Capeet

I reset both of my cartridges last week. The other one is laying idle for now, but here is the map of the newly created Mets? that I'm playing.

Town Hall: green
Train Station: green
Native fruit: apple
Grass: triangle

I'm pretty satisfied! I think I'm finally starting to understand what I actually want from a map, so maybe I'll be able to stick with this one for longer than 3 months. I chose this map because of the river shape and the location of the permanent buildings. I think they're very conveniently placed. I often have to clear my pockets to make room for new stuff while I'm shopping on Main Street, so it's good to have Re-Tail near the train tracks. The Town Hall and plaza, on the other hand, are out of the way and don't take up much room but are still nicely placed! It's cool to have the Town Hall directly above the plaza for once! The river shape is great because it leaves so much room and I have a whole island for my mayor!

Now that I'm finished plotting my villagers, I'll have to get them to suggest PWPs. It'll be dreadful, but at least I'll have time to decide what to do with my town! I don't have much plans to be honest. All I know for certain is that it'll be a simple forest town and that I'll put the Caf? right to the southernmost pond. That should make for a nice, relaxing area. I can't wait to unlock the Caf?! I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## helloxcutiee

*New town map!*



This is my new town, Chestnut! I restarted on October 1st with my mayor, Autumn.
I'm going for a fall/halloween themed nature town and I am loving it so far!
Town fruit is oranges which is perfect because they look like pumpkins!
Grass shape is triangles<3
I love having a centered plaza as well, it's a must.
Villagers I like so far are Muffy, Bonbon, Zell and Coco.
Villagers I am going for have to match the theme of my town, so I am currently looking to get Lucky, Stitches, Papi, Static, Roscoe, Maple, Cheri, Poppy, Cherry etc.
And I am currently chopping down all trees to start landscaping for Halloween! 
I am beyond excited to see where this town goes.<3


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Here's mine 

It took me forever to find the map I wanted because I had so much criteria that I had to meet. 

- Brown Town hall and train station
- Circle grass (stars!) and apple fruit
- A nice secluded place to plonk my house - it's by the waterfall and has a little ramp to the beach :3
- A cove in the beach to put my banana trees!
- The town tree in the corner of the map (I hate having to landscape around it!)
- All the main buildings close to each other and in the northern part of the map
- A long beach to fish
- A well-situated pond for me to build my park area around

I also like how that ramp on the left is slightly in the cliff, that's pretty sweet. I think I'll put the lighthouse there. 

My plans are to make the middle island section the place for the cafe and all four of my squirrel dreamies, that should be adorable if I have the patience to plot reset them right!


----------



## Soigne

MollyTheDuck-x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153441
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> It took me forever to find the map I wanted because I had so much criteria that I had to meet.
> 
> - Brown Town hall and train station
> - Circle grass (stars!) and apple fruit
> - A nice secluded place to plonk my house - it's by the waterfall and has a little ramp to the beach :3
> - A cove in the beach to put my banana trees!
> - The town tree in the corner of the map (I hate having to landscape around it!)
> - All the main buildings close to each other and in the northern part of the map
> - A long beach to fish
> - A well-situated pond for me to build my park area around
> 
> I also like how that ramp on the left is slightly in the cliff, that's pretty sweet. I think I'll put the lighthouse there.
> 
> My plans are to make the middle island section the place for the cafe and all four of my squirrel dreamies, that should be adorable if I have the patience to plot reset them right!



Your map is almost identical to mine!!
View attachment 153774


----------



## GalacticGhost

MollyTheDuck-x said:


> View attachment 153441
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> It took me forever to find the map I wanted because I had so much criteria that I had to meet.
> 
> - Brown Town hall and train station
> - Circle grass (stars!) and apple fruit
> - A nice secluded place to plonk my house - it's by the waterfall and has a little ramp to the beach :3
> - A cove in the beach to put my banana trees!
> - The town tree in the corner of the map (I hate having to landscape around it!)
> - All the main buildings close to each other and in the northern part of the map
> - A long beach to fish
> - A well-situated pond for me to build my park area around
> 
> I also like how that ramp on the left is slightly in the cliff, that's pretty sweet. I think I'll put the lighthouse there.
> 
> My plans are to make the middle island section the place for the cafe and all four of my squirrel dreamies, that should be adorable if I have the patience to plot reset them right!



Wow, that map is so nice! I love the area where you have your house!

If I got a second copy of the game, I would definitely try to get a secluded spot for my mayor's house! I just think that they're so nice :3


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Oh wow, they're really similar!


----------



## Perilous

This is my new town as I lost my other one due to corruption. 
Fruit is pears and villagers so far are Rolf, Kody, Nibbles, Boomer and Diana (left to right). I'm not sure on this town to be honest what's your guys opinions? http://imgur.com/hDUI6Gc


----------



## mikacchi

this was the first option that showed up when i made my town, and it seemed so perfect i never asked for more maps!

town name: rosewood
mayor: b elliot
characters: sunflow
native fruit: pears


----------



## KittyLoire91800

*Town Name:* Kurotori
*Mayor:* Kitty
*Native Fruit:* Apple
*Grass:* Circle
*Train Station:* Red (Zen style when I finally unlock it)
*Town Hall:* Dark Blue/Black (Zen style now)
*Police Station:* Traditional

Here is my town, Kurotori!  This is my first time playing an Animal Crossing game. I didn't know there were so many things that could be random or that some layouts are more optimal than others. I only refreshed a couple of times before I picked this map because I liked how it looked. I still think I lucked out that I liked all the things I did get (even if Re-Tail and the dock are pretty far away from each other). When I started everyone was on the other side of the river and my house and my friend's were pretty secluded. As you can see, now almost everyone is over by our houses now. Haha oh well. I'm not really working towards a specific theme or anything. I'm just meeting new people and learning along the way.


----------



## antlerer

I don't like that small space.
I fixed it though!
This is old I've put a campsite where I am standing in the map.


----------



## happymayor

Here is a map of Happy 

I've just started, so I only have 5 villagers at the moment.

​


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Are we allowed to post our map even if our town is decidedly not new? My town's over a year old.


----------



## Mothership

TheEchoTimes said:


> Are we allowed to post our map even if our town is decidedly not new? My town's over a year old.



Yes...it doesn't matter how old, or how new, your map is.


----------



## Capeet

I reset Ajassa about two weeks ago. Here's the map I chose for it. Aside from moving villagers in, I haven't played this town much since resetting. Today I played it again and realized that I really like this layout. Maybe even more than that of my main town... So maybe I'll start playing this town as well. I don't know how I'm going to manage two newly reset towns...


----------



## yukikotobuki

Semi-poor image quality, but here's the town map for Magnolia, the town that I started about a month ago. I'm pretty proud of it!

​


----------



## heartdrops

Mayor: Jamie
Town: Rosewood
Fruit: Peach
Grass: Triangle

I like the semi-straight river and one long beach but a south facing waterfall would've been nice.


----------



## lucitine

How do people get such nice shots of their town maps o.o?


----------



## Jesibie

lucitine said:


> How do people get such nice shots of their town maps o.o?



Go to Isabelle and ask to demolish a PWP. The town map will then be on the top screen so you can screenshot it.


----------



## piske

yukikotobuki said:


> Semi-poor image quality, but here's the town map for Magnolia, the town that I started about a month ago. I'm pretty proud of it!
> 
> View attachment 155084​



Ah, jealous of your map...I want all of my villagers on the bottom-half of my map too...plot-resetting to try and make that happen :<


----------



## yukikotobuki

P e o n y said:


> Ah, jealous of your map...I want all of my villagers on the bottom-half of my map too...plot-resetting to try and make that happen :<



Good luck! It took me forever to get everyone where I wanted them. And I had to give up on Timbra (villager in the top left corner) because there was literally no other place to put her that I liked. x_x


----------



## Jesibie

I love my map. I patiently reset forever on release day trying to get a map that really met my criteria. Which was... a little extensive so I was open to compromise. But this map actually met them all!

- South facing waterfall
- swim access only beach
- triangle grass
- apples
- Town Hall being North of the Plaza or the two being next to one another
- Town Hall and Plaza being at the North of the map by train tracks
- Red Train Station
- No long narrow strips of land
- Retail either by train tracks or close to beach

This map actually answered my dreams. And the green Town Hall is just a plus for me personally. 

My house is the one closest to the waterfall with Chief and Whitney as my neighbours


----------



## moxie

I rerolled my town last week, it only took me about 3 or so tries to get this one. I pretty much love it. Love the western shore, southern waterfall, the two vertical ramps (one going straight to the dock), the location of the town hall, plaza, and re-tail, plenty of room on the other side of the station for the cafe and other buildings, and a cozy little island nook for my house. Circle grass/star snow, apples for the fruit, and non-ugly station and town hall colors. It’s about as close to perfect as I can imagine.


----------



## zoopal

just restarted a few days ago and love my cozy town, it reminds me of wild world for some reason? 
Town: playroom
Mayor: saint
Fruit: apples
my station and hall are both green but i intend on changing the style as soon as possible since me and my brother visit each others towns frequently. i love my two parallel kidney bean ponds and my stair-stepping river with the little cove for my house. the campsite is currently being built and i intend to put the lighthouse where marshall is currently living, in the little cove near the southernest western corner. my friend bearold was one of the five starters and lives very close which i appreciate. i also like the direction of the beach ramps and how small my southern beach is, making it perfect for hybrid breeding. my beachfront waterfall is also very accessable, making catching river fish easier than ive ever experienc ed


----------



## Macy

Jesibie said:


> View attachment 155574
> - South facing waterfall
> - swim access only beach
> - triangle grass
> - apples
> - Town Hall being North of the Plaza or the two being next to one another
> - Town Hall and Plaza being at the North of the map by train tracks
> - Red Train Station
> - No long narrow strips of land
> - Retail either by train tracks or close to beach



Woah. Your map looks so similar to my first town's map. I didn't reset for my map much but ideally, I'd want your map. But with cherries :3


----------



## Jesibie

Macy said:


> Woah. Your map looks so similar to my first town's map. I didn't reset for my map much but ideally, I'd want your map. But with cherries :3



Heyyy, thank you. It really is a nice map. Sometimes I wish I could have star snow, but I like triangle grass too much. Hope you at least got your cherries on whatever new map you have now!


----------



## Romaki

After resetting for days, this is my current town I've got. I really like that the plaza is in the middle of it.
The river doesn't look broken or remind me of something else.
I like the beach to be on the right side. 
No freaking rock in the way omg. You guys have no idea how many times I had a 'perfect' layout only to be ruined by a miserable rock. It's awful, who invented these.
My grass is a square which I like, too.
Re-Tail is near the beach and the pond next to is on the same level.
My town hall looks like dung, but I'm glad this one is easily changeable.
My town's fruit is peach (yay!), Isabell gave me cherries (yay!) and a villager gave me apples (yay!), fortunes like this give me confident in this map.
In the future, my villagers should line up at the bottom and on the right side.

After resetting for days, I've realised that the same 5-6 layouts always show up, with slight changes.
I think that helped me with my reset fever, because there's no secret special layout.
All the layouts posted here I've seen 100 times.


----------



## piske

Here is a map of Kinfolk! :> 

I like it, but here is my qualm...

It sort of feels crowded around my Mayor's house...I like all of my villagers but I'm thinking of letting the 4 villagers that plotted behind me move at some point...

However, one is Colton and I really like him, so of course his house is the most inconveniently plotted! It's the house in front of Re-Tail...thoughts?

If I let the villagers around him move it might not be as troublesome to have his house there, but it still is in the way of the most direct path to Re-Tail...I'd appreciate any opinions!

Also, I am thinking of putting the cafe in the uppermost right corner - does that seem like a good place?



Spoiler: Kinfolk


----------



## piske

I've decided that I am not going to actively try to move any of my villagers out! I want to get to know all of them, and then if I feel like it's their time to go, I'll let them leave :>

On that note!!! Any potential workarounds on the crowded mess that is the area behind my house? It feels too cramped to have a lot of trees, but is there any way to make it feel slightly more organized?


----------



## Sholee

Bah... thinking about playing again but not sure. A little tired of my map but it'd seem like a waste to reset...


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> Bah... thinking about playing again but not sure. A little tired of my map but it'd seem like a waste to reset...



OH. MY. GOD. Your map is perfection. How long did it take you to reset?! TELL ME YOUR SECRETS!!! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*plot-reset


----------



## Sholee

P e o n y said:


> OH. MY. GOD. Your map is perfection. How long did it take you to reset?! TELL ME YOUR SECRETS!!! xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *plot-reset



It took a long time, definitely over 500 hours, watched A LOT of movies during the plot resetting


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> It took a long time, definitely over 500 hours, watched A LOT of movies during the plot resetting



Oh man now I feel super compelled to reset and try...since I have proof it can be done!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you have a DA? I'd love to see in person! :>


----------



## Sholee

P e o n y said:


> Do you have a DA? I'd love to see in person! :>



yepp but it's no where near my "vision"
got burnt out and never finished designing the town

DC: 4500-2452-3840


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> yepp but it's no where near my "vision"
> got burnt out and never finished designing the town
> 
> DC: 4500-2452-3840



No, no it was great!!! :> Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## louise23

I go for a town map where the town hall is at the top and the shop down the bottom so when I come back from the Ishsnd after bug catching I don't have to walk so far also my villages are together


----------



## Royce

my map, long hours of plot resetting payed off ​


----------



## helloxcutiee

Royce said:


> my map, long hours of plot resetting payed off ​



Awesome! <3


----------



## louise23

nice town


----------



## HHoney

Royce said:


> my map, long hours of plot resetting payed off ​



I adore this map!

What HUGE OPEN SPACE to work with beneath the town Hall. Wow. I imagine the hundreds of hours plot resetting, but as long as these are now your Dreamies/permanent villagers, I bet you are so happy!

It is one of the most perfect maps I have ever seen. Thanks for posting!


----------



## piske

Royce said:


> my map, long hours of plot resetting payed off ​



DUDE WHAAT! How do people have these AMAZING maps? I guess, how do you have the patience?! I tried and after hours and hours for 1 villager, I just gave up!!! Do you take breaks, to just walk away from it for a little bit? I'd love to know!


----------



## Royce

i has mini breaks, but placing tons of pwps everywhere helps !


----------



## piske

Royce said:


> i has mini breaks, but placing tons of pwps everywhere helps !



Okay, sorry, more questions :> I've heard people say that before, but how exactly do you do it? For example, when you first start your town, you HAVE to let new villagers move in before you have your permit...so do you just let them move in and the move them out later and THEN plot re-set those villagers? I guess I'm wondering about the exact process because obviously I've never been able to figure it out and make it work :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

*then move in


----------



## Royce

heres a link, its kinda hard to explain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7vZXdU4dTE


----------



## piske

Royce said:


> heres a link, its kinda hard to explain
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7vZXdU4dTE



Oh, thank you so much! I will take a look! :>


----------



## Greggy

Here's my really humble town. I started the game a few weeks ago, so there isn't anything much.





My town's native fruit is the peach, and Isabelle gave me cherries. Also, Fang was generous enough to hand me a lemon and mango even if I haven't unlocked the island back then so I got 4 fruits in my first week.

Since I've shared my town map, I need a piece of advice: Where do you guys think would be a perfect spot for the campsite?


----------



## AkiBear

Greggy said:


> Here's my really humble town. I started the game a few weeks ago, so there isn't anything much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My town's native fruit is the peach, and Isabelle gave me cherries. Also, Fang was generous enough to hand me a lemon and mango even if I haven't unlocked the island back then so I got 4 fruits in my first week.
> 
> Since I've shared my town map, I need a piece of advice: Where do you guys think would be a perfect spot for the campsite?



I can't really answer your campsite question because I don't know honestly but wow, your map looks REALLY similar to mine, lol. Same beach shape, same private island size, pretty much the same river shape. Except my re-tail is where your plaza is and my plaza is where your town hall is (and my town hall is on the right side of my plaza).


----------



## Red Cat

Greggy said:


> Here's my really humble town. I started the game a few weeks ago, so there isn't anything much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My town's native fruit is the peach, and Isabelle gave me cherries. Also, Fang was generous enough to hand me a lemon and mango even if I haven't unlocked the island back then so I got 4 fruits in my first week.
> 
> Since I've shared my town map, I need a piece of advice: Where do you guys think would be a perfect spot for the campsite?



I'd put the campsite somewhere near the pond in the northwest corner. You can then plant cedar trees around it giving it a nice campsite feel with the pond and river nearby. I assume there are no rocks around there, so that area would be good for landscaping.


----------



## Greggy

Red Cat said:


> I'd put the campsite somewhere near the pond in the northwest corner. You can then plant cedar trees around it giving it a nice campsite feel with the pond and river nearby. I assume there are no rocks around there, so that area would be good for landscaping.



Oh yes! Placing the campsite somewhere in the northwest was my first pick. The place doesn't have any rocks to it (the place near the pond) but it has a lot of cherry trees. Thanks for the tip! I have some few cedar saplings and I should work on it after the fishing tourney.


----------



## Kristen

The gyroid is soon to be a bell! I've just been lazy about paying it off, haha.


----------



## skarmoury

Here's my town map! Not really sure how to fix it; I was thinking of concentrating PWPs along the middle. Or maybe character houses... hmm.
I like how the houses are arranged; I've never tried plot resetting, so these houses were built in one go. The only house I'm not keeping is the house at the left side of the horizontal bridge; everyone else is a dreamie. I also like the cafe by the beach; there's a bench in front of the cafe that overlooks the cliff and the beach, and that's pretty much the only thing I'm proud of at the moment.
Any ideas on what to place where?  I really need landscaping ideas ;u;


----------



## wizard

I only started my town like 1 or 2 weeks ago and I know my bridges are in bad places.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no it's upside down


----------



## piske

Is this a good map? I like the color of the train station but not the town hall. Fruit is peaches (which I like) but there are a lot of ponds ;w;  Villagers are Cesar, Vesta, Tutu, Punchy and Freya. Should I keep it?



Spoiler: Map


----------



## dizzy bone

P e o n y said:


> Is this a good map? I like the color of the train station but not the town hall. Fruit is peaches (which I like) but there are a lot of ponds ;w;  Villagers are Cesar, Vesta, Tutu, Punchy and Freya. Should I keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157209



That's a lotttt of ponds! But I actually like ponds (I have 3). I have Re-Tail in the same area at the way top and I love it. If you keep this map you should keep Vesta because the sheep are awesome!! What's your town hall colour? Luckily that can be easily changed.


----------



## piske

dizzy bone said:


> That's a lotttt of ponds! But I actually like ponds (I have 3). I have Re-Tail in the same area at the way top and I love it. If you keep this map you should keep Vesta because the sheep are awesome!! What's your town hall colour? Luckily that can be easily changed.



I know, I love Vesta!!! The town hall is blue  I know that you can change it after you get a perfect town, but I don't know if I like the upgrades xD


----------



## dizzy bone

P e o n y said:


> I know, I love Vesta!!! The town hall is blue  I know that you can change it after you get a perfect town, but I don't know if I like the upgrades xD



Oh ya, I guess then it's important. Mine's green (which I like) but hopefully I can get the modern one soon :> For some reason I haven't been able to achieve perfect town status T_T


----------



## Libra

I know the campsite isn't in a very good location, but it was really something of a "I am still not 100% sure I really want it and since I can't demolish I'll just put it somewhere it won't bother me later", LOL.

Pros:
Blue train station
Apples as my native fruit
Only one pond

Cons:
Nine rocks and some of them are in really bad places x_x


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 157447

Town name: Cheripol
Mayor: Harley
Fruit: Orange

I wish, some of my villagers won't move close by my house (like Henry, 
his house is in front of my house ;-; ). Also Elise's house block the way to the 
beach/dock (I hope she move out in the next time. It's annoying every single 
time to run around her house!). Otherwise I love this map! <3​


----------



## piske

Francine-chan said:


> View attachment 157447
> 
> Town name: Cheripol
> Mayor: Harley
> Fruit: Orange
> 
> I wish, some of my villagers won't move close by my house (like Henry,
> his house is in front of my house ;-; ). Also Elise's house block the way to the
> beach/dock (I hope she move out in the next time. It's annoying every single
> time to run around her house!). Otherwise I love this map! <3​



Great map! I love the river, bridge placements and how the plaza is in the center! Very nice! Also, I hate when the villagers plot so close to my house...I think I have 5 villagers near my Mayor's home!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Francine-chan said:


> View attachment 157447
> 
> Town name: Cheripol
> Mayor: Harley
> Fruit: Orange
> 
> I wish, some of my villagers won't move close by my house (like Henry,
> his house is in front of my house ;-; ). Also Elise's house block the way to the
> beach/dock (I hope she move out in the next time. It's annoying every single
> time to run around her house!). Otherwise I love this map! <3​



This is my favorite map layout. Love it!


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

This is my new map, it took me quite a bit of resetting to get it but I'm glad I kept going with it.



Pros:
Circle grass
Peaches
Nice plaza location
vertical ramp to the beach
cove in beach
long beach for fishing
green train station
yellow town hall
town hall and retail close together
retail quite close to dock but also close to train station
A really cute little area for my house, right by the waterfall and I can finally hear the sea from inside my house!

A cute little pond in the top right corner which is perfect for my camping spot

And a third pond above retail which I plan to make into a little villager spot, if I can plot reset the houses to go around it nicely!

cons:
Quite a lot of space for someone who sucks at landscaping 
I prefer a vertical waterfall, but this map would lose it's cuteness if it had one.


----------



## emolga

here's mine, not sure if it's good or not but hey, at least it's convinient.


----------



## piske

emolga said:


> View attachment 157501
> here's mine, not sure if it's good or not but hey, at least it's convinient.



Uhhh, it totally is! Look at how organized it is!!! I'm jealous lol ;w;


----------



## emolga

P e o n y said:


> Uhhh, it totally is! Look at how organized it is!!! I'm jealous lol ;w;



Oh my gosh, thank you! My plot resetting paid off, haha!


----------



## Deak

What I've learned is man, we all definitely have different tastes. But that's why this game is awesome!!!!


----------



## piske

Deak said:


> What I've learned is man, we all definitely have different tastes. But that's why this game is awesome!!!!



Post your map! :>


----------



## Deak




----------



## Chrystina

Francine-chan said:


> View attachment 157447
> 
> Town name: Cheripol
> Mayor: Harley
> Fruit: Orange
> 
> I wish, some of my villagers won't move close by my house (like Henry,
> his house is in front of my house ;-; ). Also Elise's house block the way to the
> beach/dock (I hope she move out in the next time. It's annoying every single
> time to run around her house!). Otherwise I love this map! <3​



Wow that map is perfect! I have the same problem with villagers houses being in horrible locations...

Heres mine: 



Spoiler: click!



View attachment 157873



Really wish Hans would move out (house from the left of mine - orange one) and Whitney whos house is right in front of the beach ramp... and Pashmina who is blocking the bridge pretty much.
Local fruit is pears, which I hate & always seem to get. I also dont like the tiny space at the very top left, nothing fits there!  
Anyone think I should start over? :/ I think about doing so A LOT, but Im already pretty far, having unlocked all the shops & almost upgraded to the department store...


----------



## Deak

That is a phenomenal map. But lol why do the villagers live sooooooo close to each other. Sure they can be close and friendly but man..it eliminates so much of the town where villagers don't even wander


----------



## Chrystina

Deak said:


> That is a phenomenal map. But lol why do the villagers live sooooooo close to each other. Sure they can be close and friendly but man..it eliminates so much of the town where villagers don't even wander



Haha thank you! I reset the game like 30 times to get this map but now I hate it - and the villagers locations must be the reason why. Guess I'll keep working on getting those three villagers to leave.


----------



## piske

Deak said:


> View attachment 157868



OMG LOLLL xD you're hilarious. I knew I friended you for a reason!!! ;>

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should post an update of mine soon! :>


----------



## Sweetley

Yesterday I start a new town, after I get bored of my old town. Also, I hated after a while
the town name Cheripol. So this is my new town:

View attachment 157893

Town name: Murpiton
Mayor: Harley
Fruit: Orange

Took me around 40 resets. It's actually very similar to my old town map. 
What is different: More ponds (I never had so many), a straight path to the dock 
(which I really like) and a less different river course. The house from the second 
character (blue house in the picture) will be replaced later by the the roost caf?.​


----------



## jiny

i reset my town back in september but i started a new one today







ella of pink ice. 
it would've really helped if felicity didn't have her house *right* in front of the bridge.. she's one of my dreamies, but sadly i have to move her out later on.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Francine-chan said:


> Yesterday I start a new town, after I get bored of my old town. Also, I hated after a while
> the town name Cheripol. So this is my new town:
> 
> View attachment 157893
> 
> Town name: Murpiton
> Mayor: Harley
> Fruit: Orange
> 
> Took me around 40 resets. It's actually very similar to my old town map.
> What is different: More ponds (I never had so many), a straight path to the dock
> (which I really like) and a less different river course. The house from the second
> character (blue house in the picture) will be replaced later by the the roost caf?.​



My dream map! <3 <3


----------



## Deak

Here's the town I've been Mayoring. So much land and they keep building homes right next to each other.


----------



## helloxcutiee

My updated town map!


----------



## Crescental

I restarted a few days ago, and here's my map.




I spent about a week resetting, and I'm happy with it.

Well I restarted again.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

An updated picture of my map. I'm really pleased with the villager plotting, I have my three hamster villagers on the right, altogether, and the rest of the villagers are nicely plotted around the pond


----------



## AccfSally

*Vista's map*
​
I (kinda) don't like where Doc and Caroline's houses are located little (Doc's house is sitting in front of a mini pond and Caroline's house is that lone house on the right)



*Chocolat's map*
​
Love this map!


----------



## piske

MollyTheDuck-x said:


> View attachment 158123
> 
> An updated picture of my map. I'm really pleased with the villager plotting, I have my three hamster villagers on the right, altogether, and the rest of the villagers are nicely plotted around the pond



Lovely map! I like that the hamsters have their own little housing row :>


----------



## spamurai

All these maps are making me want to start playing new leaf again XD
But I don't want to lose my town D:


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> All these maps are making me want to start playing new leaf again XD
> But I don't want to lose my town D:



I'm in the same boat as you, looking at these maps is tempting me to play again.


----------



## Deak

What do you guys mean again? How would you lose a town if you aren't playing yet?


----------



## Barbara

They want to pick up the game again and reset to get a nice map.


----------



## coney

I've had this town for 2 years and 7 months and im not even half way done. I've really enjoyed this town and i dont think ill ever reset it. I just wish i placed my camp site and police station in different spots but overall i love my town.


----------



## picturescrazy

I didn't really pay attention to the layout. It's was after my first reset and I got peaches so I kept it. I love where my tree is especially, I plant all my flowers around it


----------



## BeanBoy

I need some advice on where to place my house, there are a few different places that I am thinking of, shown below and highlighted with different colours:

Please give me some advice about where you think I should place my house, all help much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Red Cat

I'd go with either the yellow or pink. The yellow is nice because of the nearby pond, but you may not like having the train tracks in the background. The pink is nice because it is near the beach, so you can hear the waves in your house. You could also pick the violet for this reason. I wouldn't go with the red or orange because you may want to build a bridge in those spots later and building a house there would make that impossible.


----------



## BeanBoy

Red Cat said:
			
		

> I'd go with either the yellow or pink. The yellow is nice because of the nearby pond, but you may not like having the train tracks in the background. The pink is nice because it is near the beach, so you can hear the waves in your house. You could also pick the violet for this reason. I wouldn't go with the red or orange because you may want to build a bridge in those spots later and building a house there would make that impossible.


Thank you so much for your reply! I was also thinking of the yellow or pink spots for the same reasons as you said, thank you so much for your suggestions and opinions and I will definitely take them into account! Thanks


----------



## dizzy bone

BeanBoy said:


> I need some advice on where to place my house, there are a few different places that I am thinking of, shown below and highlighted with different colours:
> View attachment 158895
> Please give me some advice about where you think I should place my house, all help much appreciated, thank you!



I love this map!!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got a screenshot of Suspiria's map



The two villagers up top are Timbra & Freckles. In my villager "town" area there's Freya, Bangle, Bam, Fang, and Fuchsia. Goldie is all alone on the left but I'm hoping to get Biskit to move into town soon. My alt's names are Helena and Layla.


----------



## Mentagon

Would this be considered a good map to y'all? If I choose it I'll build a bridge just above the waterfall and character homes over in the smaller land area. Not sure about villagers/cafe/police. Any advice?


----------



## piske

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 158990
> 
> Would this be considered a good map to y'all? If I choose it I'll build a bridge just above the waterfall and character homes over in the smaller land area. Not sure about villagers/cafe/police. Any advice?



I think it's totally up to your taste c: that being said it would bother me that I can't get to the second beach without swimming to it but if that doesn't bother you it's a pretty great map! :>


----------



## Mentagon

I find that inaccessible beach to be a huge positive honestly, it's where I bury my pitfall seed and four fossils once I've competed the exhibit.


----------



## P. Star

This is my town that I created a year and a half ago. I'm so happy with how it is turning out.


----------



## Amaixen

Spoiler: map #1







here's my main town: *Moonlace*! //winks at percy jackson fans
this wasn't originally the exact map I was going for, but I grew to like it, especially since I was sick of map resetting OTL

*pros*:
red train station, apples, south facing waterfall, and the plaza shape allows for me to plant trees all around it!
also, the beach has a vertical slope aligned w/ the dock, and some room for beach landscaping, which I _love_ doing!
since my villagers live so close together, it's like everyone is bffs and i get to see a lot of interactive dialogue between them all <3

*cons*:
that being said, i _kiiiinda_ regret that i plot reset all my villagers on the southern half of town... i can't plant any cedar trees, so i can only use the normal saplings/fruit trees, which makes it look super repetitive and boring :c
lastly, i can't replace the brick bridges with the zen bridge, since my dreamies are living too close to them ; A ;



Spoiler: map #2







aaaand here's my second town, which has my dream river shape. it has the same things as Moonlace (apples, train station, etc.), since i was planning in turning _this_ one in to my main town. aside from the map, I like it alot because of the dark blue town hall, my villagers are more spread out, and the fact that i could build a diagonal bridge!! but as long as it took for me to map reset this, i want to do it again, because i don't have a lot of space for beach landscaping (i know it's a dumb reason, but i wanted a cove!), i dislike the plaza and there are rocks in all the places i had big plans for (less dumb reason!). like others, i think i'm going to  reset it on 1/1! c:


----------



## Xolexiii

I'm thinking of restarting my town, in fact I'm pretty sure I will - on the 1st of Jan 

I've been using this town for about a year, but when I started I kind of just selected a random layout. I just don't really like where anything is placed in general really, but here's a pros and cons list.

Pros -
- I have all the topiary PWPs from Leif
- I'm happy with all my villagers and have a few dreamies 
- I like how retail is in the corner
- The train station, town hall and plaza are all near each other

Cons -
- my villagers are scattered around randomly, I prefer them to be all together and organised neatly
- I hate the ponds
- I dislike the placement of my mayors house (yellow)
- I dislike the location of the campsite and cafe
- NATIVE ORANGES D:

Anyway, I'm preparing to reset my town, so I'll post a new map once I've gotten started


----------



## Red Cat

Xolexiii said:


> I'm thinking of restarting my town, in fact I'm pretty sure I will - on the 1st of Jan
> View attachment 159872
> I've been using this town for about a year, but when I started I kind of just selected a random layout. I just don't really like where anything is placed in general really, but here's a pros and cons list.
> 
> Pros -
> - I have all the topiary PWPs from Leif
> - I'm happy with all my villagers and have a few dreamies
> - I like how retail is in the corner
> - The train station, town hall and plaza are all near each other
> 
> Cons -
> - my villagers are scattered around randomly, I prefer them to be all together and organised neatly
> - I hate the ponds
> - I dislike the placement of my mayors house (yellow)
> - I dislike the location of the campsite and cafe
> - NATIVE ORANGES D:
> 
> Anyway, I'm preparing to reset my town, so I'll post a new map once I've gotten started



You can get the topiary PWPs again in your new town. Obviously there are a lot of things you don't like about your map, so send in the bulldozers to turn your town into a parking lot.


----------



## Xolexiii

Yep  that's the plan!


----------



## Sweetley

Oh well...Actually, I was not planned to delete my town Murpiton.
But after the game file has apparently a damage and I couldn't load the 
game anymore, I deleted my town and started a new one. ;-;

The only condition, what I had for the new town: I really wanted the 
same/ a similar map as my old town has. After many resets, 
I got this one:

View attachment 159900

Town name: Maryhill
Mayor: Francine
Fruit: Orange (again...)

Well, I hope that this town will be active longer as my old one... ;-;​


----------



## TuesdayE

*Ghibli Day One Map*


----------



## Monforte

It took a long time, but my town map is finally complete.


----------



## Sweetley

Francine-chan said:


> View attachment 159900
> 
> Town name: Maryhill
> Mayor: Francine
> Fruit: Orange (again...)
> 
> Well, I hope that this town will be active longer as my old one... ;-;​


Well, this town exists only for two days... *cough* Why? Because I found out, that the 
game card has apparently a damage and can possibly not correctly save the game, so
I got the same problem as I have with my first town Murpiton: I couldn't load the game file
anymore. ;-;

Anyway: I got a new New Leaf (to prevent that this problem happen again) and started a 
new town (again...To be honest: I get crazy... ;-; ):

View attachment 160332

Town name: Maryhill
Mayor: Perry
Fruit: Peach (...Wow! No orange this time!)

As you can see: I love this map layout a lot... ^^"


----------



## ilpo

Yay, better picture of my town map (thanks belongs here!) ^_^


----------



## Squidward

BeanBoy said:


> I need some advice on where to place my house, there are a few different places that I am thinking of, shown below and highlighted with different colours:
> View attachment 158895
> Please give me some advice about where you think I should place my house, all help much appreciated, thank you!



This map is so nice!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jcnorn said:


> View attachment 84064
> 
> Resetted my town today and found this map!  I'm quite happy with it!



I want this!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

This took 15 - 30 resets, but I'm very happy with it. It also happens to be the map I'm using for the 1/1 reset!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Took me ages to get this map but it was well worth it! (Marshal's randomly moving in tomorrow!!!


----------



## Squidward

This is my new map! 
Native fruit: Cherries
Grass shape: Stars (?)
Doesn't have too many rocks either.


----------



## darab3ar

Squidward said:


> View attachment 160740
> 
> This is my new map!
> Native fruit: Cherries
> Grass shape: Stars (?)
> Doesn't have too many rocks either.



Whitney AND Angus? Lucky! 
Cute map btw! I've been searching for one for a loooong time.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Here's my map. It was the first one Rover showed and originally only had that bridge on the eastern side and all the houses were there! Boy, was that annoying having 3+ villagers on one bridge at once. Also, how are you taking screenshots of your bottom screen? It only does the top for me.

View attachment 160846


----------



## Romaki

Native Fruit: Peaches
Grass: Square
Train Station: Yellow
Town Hall: Yellow

I really don't wanna build bridges until I get the one PWP bridge I want, but it's getting a bit annoying tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@AnimalCrossingPerson: You can pause your game, go to the Miiverse and then post a screenshot of your current game there, either top or bottom screen.


----------



## Carina

I reset my second town again >_<

Facts about my new town:
Name: Vanit?a
Mayor: Carina
Grass shape: squares
Native fruit: cherries
Colour of the train station: blue
Colour of the town hall: grey

Here's a picture of my new map (I put it in a spoiler tag because it's quite large):


Spoiler: Map of Vanit?a







The two blue houses are placeholders for some PWPs (caf?, police station or something else, I don't know yet).
There will be a fountain/garden area in front of the train station, so I have to move out the two villagers who live there 
I still don't know if I will use paths. 
It's really hard planning a town!


----------



## AccfSally

*Chocolat's new map*



Restarted it back in December. Love this layout more than the last one, Please ignore the human two houses below. I keep forgetting to remove that house from in front of mines, trying to keep villagers from sitting in front of my house whenever I plot reset.

I would love to sit a lighthouse at the 'tail end' of the town, But Hugh needs to move!​


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Annika said:


> I really don't wanna build bridges until I get the one PWP bridge I want, but it's getting a bit annoying tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @AnimalCrossingPerson: You can pause your game, go to the Miiverse and then post a screenshot of your current game there, either top or bottom screen.



Just build a second bridge - three is the upper limit. Alternatively, build three bridges now and demolish one once the probability of any one PWP request being a bridge is significant.  
Also, cool, Miiverse, but I don't see how you'd get the image off of there? There's not a download option for images as I am aware.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

My town Map:


----------



## Red Cat

anflower said:


> My town Map:
> 
> View attachment 161351



100% legit map there. Why don't you have two Re-Tails while you're at it?


----------



## Squidward

anflower said:


> My town Map:
> 
> View attachment 161351



Is it, tho


----------



## helloxcutiee

anflower said:


> My town Map:
> 
> View attachment 161351



That's a nice hacked town you got there..


----------



## whimsu

I had to buy a new game and restart yesterday because I can't find my other one no matter how much I look ;____; I'm really hoping it didn't tumble into a trash bag when I was cleaning, anyways, after my second restart I found a map I'm pretty happy with! I have a few neat plans in mind. I really like the little section enclosed by the river. It kinda feels like a little town within itself, and then across the river is the bigger city~ That's just my imagination though. xD I'm going to place my cafe inside the perimeters of the river~ 

*Villagers: *Rosie, Gala, Punchy, Boone, & Friga. Zell is also moving in over the right hand side near the beach, below the second house there. 

*Likes!* Right side beach that continuously flows around, ramp & dock are aligned, bridge is very quick access right out of beach, the location of Re-Tail is inside the little "town" area I mentioned earlier which is close to home and the beach. :3 

*
Dislikes:* The pond right in front of the road to go to main street. It's a bit annoying :< That might be it actually >_> I guess I'm also not particularly fond of the location of the town hall but it's not horrible.


----------



## DaCoSim

I luv my map. It took forever but I'm extremely happy with it. It's been my map since the start in June 2013. 






Native fruit- cherries
Grass shape- triangle
Villagers- (in order on my map) marshal, bunnie, Francine, Chrissy, filbert, static, peanut, stitches, bam, Diana 

Dislikes- That stupid rock that will forever keep 3 spaces between my last 2 villagers instead of 2. Wish I had aligned my coffee shop better to retail. Also wish my campsite was centered at the top. 

Likes- Everything else. only 1 pond. My neighborhood. My beaches. My waterfall.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

My map I chose on my own before I started putting in buildings. I didn't move retail or town hall. the only things that I moved around were pwps And you must be smart to figure out that its a hacked town it takes a genius to figure that out. Its not like I was hiding it or anything.


----------



## Rose

anflower said:


> My map I chose on my own before I started putting in buildings. I didn't move retail or town hall. the only things that I moved around were pwps And you must be smart to figure out that its a hacked town it takes a genius to figure that out. Its not like I was hiding it or anything.


Hacking is highly frowned upon by the entirety of the forum and it's actually a forbidden subject in the rules themselves. I'd get used to those reactions if you intend on staying that open about your hacked town when it comes to this particular website.

You're fully entitled to do what you want with your town, but if I were you, I'd be a little more subtle on here.


----------



## Barbara

anflower said:


> My map I chose on my own before I started putting in buildings. I didn't move retail or town hall. the only things that I moved around were pwps And you must be smart to figure out that its a hacked town it takes a genius to figure that out. Its not like I was hiding it or anything.


It isn't that hard to spot that your town was hacked... Your town hall, Re-Tail and train station have no plaza and you have two town trees and police stations. That's pretty obvious, so no, it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.  It is against the rules to talk about hacking though, so I'm not even sure if you were allowed to post that town map.


----------



## Rose

Barbara said:


> It isn't that hard to spot that your town was hacked... Your town hall, Re-Tail and train station have no plaza and you have two town trees and police stations. That's pretty obvious, so no, it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.  It is against the rules to talk about hacking though, so I'm not even sure if you were allowed to post that town map.


She was being sarcastic, but yes, she should know that posting a hacked map or anything else related to hacking is inappropriate here.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 161798​
In the NE corner is my fruit tree grove, which I will be PISSED if a villager moves there and the west shore is used for the beach fruits (bananas and coconuts).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Just checked Anflower's town through the Dream Suite. Why become the mayor 18/12/01 (DD/MM/YY)?  

It's nice in some ways but having trees merging into each other, hedges around the cliffs and bamboo growing in the rivers is really pushing it. The hedges and trees also get annoyingly restrictive in my opinion. Seriously though, hacking is a big no-no and, if you're reading this, Anflower, well, you're welcome here, but not really with a hacked town.  :/ Having both police stations I'm cool with though. Heh heh HORF!

- - - Post Merge - - -



anflower said:


> My map I chose on my own before I started putting in buildings. I didn't move retail or town hall. the only things that I moved around were pwps And you must be smart to figure out that its a hacked town it takes a genius to figure that out. Its not like I was hiding it or anything.



Only PWPs?! Trees are merging; there's a boxed scorpion on the beach which should be impossible; there are clovers and a couple tree stumps in the sea (used for swimming without a wetsuit); there are two town trees; the weird gyroid thing... there's two of them. Also, having patterns going over the river is weird - they turn semi-transparent. �Onett is a heavily hacked town (not the worst, fortunately) and is more than just moving one or two things to the side!!!

Note that I won't be continuing this discussion further on this thread as it is sidetracking and of an edgy topic but will be happy to discuss matters via private or, preferably not, visitor messages.


----------



## Red Cat

Showing off hacked towns isn't against the rules. Only buying / selling / trading hacked items is against the rules. Some hacked towns are really well done like whoever posted their Christmas town DA a few weeks ago. However, towns with random stuff in the rivers and ocean and with trees and PWPs crammed together don't look very good.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Red Cat said:


> Showing off hacked towns isn't against the rules. Only buying / selling / trading hacked items is against the rules.



Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DaCoSim

ChaotixRocker said:


> View attachment 161798​
> In the NE corner is my fruit tree grove, which I will be PISSED if a villager moves there and the west shore is used for the beach fruits (bananas and coconuts).



I really really luv your map!!!! It's perfect!!!


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

My town map, started on 01/01/16 

I really like this. I like that all the main buildings are together and that the plaza is nicely tucked away in the corner. I also like the little spot where my house is, it's really cute. The pond on the left of the map is going to be like a little park-area and I'm going to try and plot my villagers around it nicely. Then the bottom plot of land beneath my house is where the cafe is going to go - who doesn't love a cafe by the sea


----------



## NinjaKitty

Hi all! I'm new here.  Though I've had AC:NL for a few years (will post the map when I get home), I recently got a second copy and am super excited!! However I've spent the last three evenings resetting for a better map. I didn't realise you could do that when I first started, and now I'm being super picky and haven't found my dream map xD

Fingers crossed for tonight as I really want to get started! 

I'm also hoping for Lolly - I lost her from my other town on New Years Eve (battery ran out the previous time I'd played where I'd stopped her from moving, and I didn't realise until it was too late) ;___;

Anyway enough rambling, nice to meet you all and sorry for being late to the party :3


----------



## noodlecrossing

my current town map!
i'm resetting really soon, not sure if i'll miss it or not haha


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

DaCoSim said:


> I really really luv your map!!!! It's perfect!!!



What's funny is that I did NOT have to reset, but that was the last map offered!


----------



## Romaki

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Just build a second bridge - three is the upper limit. Alternatively, build three bridges now and demolish one once the probability of any one PWP request being a bridge is significant.
> Also, cool, Miiverse, but I don't see how you'd get the image off of there? There's not a download option for images as I am aware.



I know, I don't wanna waste the bells though. 

Miiverse.com is an actual website, it's like the social network from Nintendo. You can login from your browser and just download it from your profile page. Just make sure you actually hit post and it should be on your page. ^__^


----------



## Red Cat

Annika said:


> I know, I don't wanna waste the bells though.



The amount of time you'll waste getting around your town because you have just the one bridge is probably a lot more than you'd spend going to the island to get bells to build another bridge or two.


----------



## Romaki

Red Cat said:


> The amount of time you'll waste getting around your town because you have just the one bridge is probably a lot more than you'd spend going to the island to get bells to build another bridge or two.



It's really not that long of a walk lmao. It just makes no sense building a bridge I don't want to have.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I can't remember whether or not I've already posted the map for my second town in this thread, but I'm posting it here anyway.





i rESET 146 TIMES TO GET THIS MAP OMF

Anyway, the town is called Pearlsey, its native fruit is apples and my starters were Peanut, Ricky, Simon, Ribbot and Rhonda, but I also have Francine, Henry and Flo. None of my current villagers are dreamies, buuuut that's OK because I can just kick 'em out so I can get my dreamies  I also have a blue town hall, star-shaped snow and... I can't remember what train station I have, but it's definitely not green because I wanted a train station that was any colour except green.


----------



## serena186

My first town in new leaf called Ru Glade


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Annika said:


> I know, I don't wanna waste the bells though.
> 
> Miiverse.com is an actual website, it's like the social network from Nintendo. You can login from your browser and just download it from your profile page. Just make sure you actually hit post and it should be on your page. ^__^



Huh. Cool! Let's hope I don't have a stupid password.


----------



## skarmoury

I was unsatisfied with the old layout of my town so I decided to restart and get a new one (it was a long debate, but in the end I gave into my want for a better layout). At least now I know that I can reset if I don't like the town options! I didn't know that when I made my old town so yeah~



Spoiler: new town of Vanillix!











I love how symmetrical the town is, how the tree is right smack in the middle of town, and how large the space looks in general. I don't like town layouts that look crammed because of scattered lakes or lots of river corners. I also like the ramp that goes straight down to the beach, rather than the ramp that goes down to the side. I love the fact that there aren't any lakes near the train station, and that most of the lakes are neatly placed on top of the town rather than scattered around (which otherwise makes landscaping hard!).
The only thing that probably annoys me is the lake near the Town Hall, but it's nothing a few flowers, trees, and bushes can't fix. I also plan to build the campsite either near the lake near the Town Hall, or in the middle of the two lakes near Re-Tail. Ho hum.

This took me around 2 and a half hours to reset, and I can say that I'm very satisfied and happy. c: Still calling it the town of Vanillix because this town is just a remake of my old town. <3

Also, I'm not a huge fan of my starter villagers (Margie, Shari, Benjamin, Gruff, and I forgot the other one), but I'd like to explore a lot of villagers this time!


----------



## piske

DaCoSim said:


> I luv my map. It took forever but I'm extremely happy with it. It's been my map since the start in June 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native fruit- cherries
> Grass shape- triangle
> Villagers- (in order on my map) marshal, bunnie, Francine, Chrissy, filbert, static, peanut, stitches, bam, Diana
> 
> Dislikes- That stupid rock that will forever keep 3 spaces between my last 2 villagers instead of 2. Wish I had aligned my coffee shop better to retail. Also wish my campsite was centered at the top.
> 
> Likes- Everything else. only 1 pond. My neighborhood. My beaches. My waterfall.



DAT HOUSE PLACEMENT THOUGH - beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louise23

pinelle said:


> DAT HOUSE PLACEMENT THOUGH - beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you must have put a lot of work into that it is really nice


----------



## skarmoury

whimsu said:


> View attachment 161644
> 
> I had to buy a new game and restart yesterday because I can't find my other one no matter how much I look ;____; I'm really hoping it didn't tumble into a trash bag when I was cleaning, anyways, after my second restart I found a map I'm pretty happy with! I have a few neat plans in mind. I really like the little section enclosed by the river. It kinda feels like a little town within itself, and then across the river is the bigger city~ That's just my imagination though. xD I'm going to place my cafe inside the perimeters of the river~
> 
> *Villagers: *Rosie, Gala, Punchy, Boone, & Friga. Zell is also moving in over the right hand side near the beach, below the second house there.
> 
> *Likes!* Right side beach that continuously flows around, ramp & dock are aligned, bridge is very quick access right out of beach, the location of Re-Tail is inside the little "town" area I mentioned earlier which is close to home and the beach. :3
> 
> *
> Dislikes:* The pond right in front of the road to go to main street. It's a bit annoying :< That might be it actually >_> I guess I'm also not particularly fond of the location of the town hall but it's not horrible.



Ah, my old town had a layout similar to this! In the end I didn't like it because of a lot of reasons (the main one being landscaping, I didn't know how to fix my town with this kind of layout) so I reset, but I'm glad this is your kind of preference. c:


----------



## DaCoSim

pinelle said:


> DAT HOUSE PLACEMENT THOUGH - beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ha! Thx so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



louise23 said:


> you must have put a lot of work into that it is really nice



Thx so much! Yep it was a huge ongoing project that took months.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

..


----------



## helloxcutiee

My final map update.


----------



## Foxxie

It has taken *forever* for me to get around to sorting Miiverse so I could get a decent pic of Bevelle's map :/

Anyway, here it is


----------



## piske

Hey everyone! Is this a good starting map? :> Appreciate any opinions!


----------



## Barbara

pinelle said:


> Hey everyone! Is this a good starting map? :> Appreciate any opinions!
> 
> View attachment 163296



There are no good or bad maps, since everybody has their own preferences. If it works for you, then it's a good map for you. 
Things you might want to consider is Re-Tail location (near the dock for beetles or near the station for trades?), amound of ponds and pond locations (some prefer few ponds, some prefer lots), western/eastern beach (also has an effect on your museum location), vertical/horizontal waterfall, river shape/length, private (unaccessible by slopes) beach or not... There are a lot of other things but just think of where you would prefer the buildings to be and what overall 'shape' your town should have.


----------



## peachoe

Here's mine  it took me forever to get around to uploading my messy map, but here it is haha


----------



## crossinganimal

Town: Kaua'i.
Fruits: Oranges
Train station: blue
Town hall: blue
Exactly like I wanted it!
Also, a bonus is the star grass in winter!
I actually didn't reset that long, like 2 times maximum I think. I still don't have the pwp bridges (and other pwps) so the bridge placement is not final. Also, I don't have all my keeper villagers yet and am not sure if I'll keep the second and third character yet. >_<


----------



## romancement

*Gamine!*



This is my second town, and I was very picky with the map. I wanted all my villagers above the river, though it's a cycling town so that isn't important yet. I wanted access points for all beaches. I wanted my town hall and retail to be lined up with eachother, and enough room to bully my villagers into rows 

I'm super happy with it. I just spent all day playing with this in pixelr so that I could print it with a grid overlay, and it is EXCITING TIMES to draw on that grid with a sharpie and figure out where everything is gonna go.


----------



## cosmylk

boop. Posting my town.
Couldn't get Chrissy and Francine aligned..
And Boone is too close to the cliff so I might end up switching him out for a different jock ; ^;
But other than that I love my map uvu


----------



## Foxxie

Started my second town this evening.  I am very happy with my map so far... pretty much exactly what I was looking for!

Fab starter villager placement too... except for Merry, who I would have kept if she had not plotted out on her own


----------



## helloxcutiee

Foxxie said:


> Started my second town this evening.  I am very happy with my map so far... pretty much exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Fab starter villager placement too... except for Merry, who I would have kept if she had not plotted out on her own
> 
> View attachment 164231



The houses are aligned perfectly! Wow.


----------



## Chrystina

Tomia said:


> boop. Posting my town.
> Couldn't get Chrissy and Francine aligned..
> And Boone is too close to the cliff so I might end up switching him out for a different jock ; ^;
> But other than that I love my map uvu



wow, this is an amazing idea for villager house placements. love it. <3







i x'd out what to ignore. lol. gyroid and house is to prevent chief from plotting there atm.
just need to fill in the 3 spots northeast and my residential area will be done. (filbert being one tile off will forever annoy me ;-; )


----------



## ZebraQueen

Loving my unique map


----------



## Red Cat

ZebraNaomy said:


> View attachment 164415
> Loving my unique map



Everyone's map is unique. It's almost impossible for two people to have the exact same map.


----------



## ZebraQueen

I know I just like saying it


----------



## Blue Cup

I started my new town up this morning, and I had some very specific requirements for it.

- Must have one long beach and not be broken into two pieces. The little slab of land at the top or bottom is unavoidable and not taken into consideration.
- Town tree /must/ be in the center of town. No exceptions. 
- Lots of open space.

After a few dozen resets, I came upon this beauty:


Thus the second coming of Memoria had begun and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Chrystina

Wow, that is an amazing map. Have fun with it c:


----------



## flightedbird

My only _real_ complaint is the lake/pond thing in my river, which is where I'd put a third bridge if I could. Some houses are in crappy places (COUGH BONBON COUGH) but overall I quite love my map.


----------



## spamurai

Foxxie said:


> Started my second town this evening.  I am very happy with my map so far... pretty much exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Fab starter villager placement too... except for Merry, who I would have kept if she had not plotted out on her own
> 
> View attachment 164231



You should try and get all your houses on the bottom piece of land


----------



## BluebellLight

Bluebell's map is finally finished! I just need to pay off that last PWP 
Bluebell was established June 9 2013, and has the native fruit of cherries! Bluebell has 12 residents, including Mayor Lucille and Bradley  I've put thousands of hours into my town! I'll update my DA when the snow goes away but the one listed on my profile is very old haha!


----------



## Deligrace

My town


----------



## Haidee

After a really long break from the game, my town was a huge mess, so I decided to restart. I love the new layout, and it didn't take as many attempts as I thought it would. Plus, it has peaches, which are my favourite fruit!
I wish the town hall and the plaza were switched though, there is an annoying rock near the town hall, and I'm not too fond of the train station color; but I can live with that


----------



## sandgaijin

That is a very nice layout! I like the proximity of ReTail to your station. I could see some cool PWPs or fruit orchards happening in that double river bend.



Haidee said:


> After a really long break from the game, my town was a huge mess, so I decided to restart. I love the new layout, and it didn't take as many attempts as I thought it would. Plus, it has peaches, which are my favourite fruit!
> I wish the town hall and the plaza were switched though, there is an annoying rock near the town hall, and I'm not too fond of the train station color; but I can live with that
> 
> View attachment 165111


----------



## piske

Here's the town map of Cake (so far)! I've only have my town for about a week so I'm only at 8 villagers right now and 0 PWPs ;u; I'm glad I got all of my villagers to plot on the lower half!

​
Yes, there are so many ponds, but I really like the layout of everything else aaand I reset for this map for a long time and reset for the villagers for an even longer time, so I don't want to reset again ;A;


----------



## acaiyu

After nearly 3 hours of resetting, this is the best map I got. The ponds are kind of bothering me and so are the house placements. Other than that I like it. Keep or reset?

*Town name:* Celestia
*Fruit:* Apples
*Grass:* Circles


----------



## Foxxie

Thanks for all your kind replies about my last map, unfortunately after a closer look a lot of my plans went awry because of stupid rocks :/

In any case, today I bought my 3rd cart... so I thought I would share my three maps with you all... they are all totally different and I love it!

Bevelle - My fairytale. Absolutely no thought went into this map as I hadn't discovered the ACNL community when I started and had no idea about map resetting... so I just picked one of my original 4... this one:



Azura - Currently a cycling town, but eventually will be my modern city.  I love this map.  Ignore the random villager placement, this is due to cycling.  Also I now have my campsite in the very top right and my cafe right next to Retail as a little shopping area.



And finally Archades.  My brand new, hours old Zen forest town.  This map was the result of three hours map resetting and trying to find something that would not only work for my plan, but was also totally different to my other two maps... it also needed to have oranges as the town fruit.  Normally I like my town hall to be at the top, but this really works where it is and I think it is a really interesting map.  It also had Chester as a starter, who was one of my dreamies for this map, so I am very, very happy!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I don't really know to post it, but I'll describe it.

The town hall is on the upper left corner, and retail is right to the right of the train station area. And the beach is on the right side. And I have an isolated beach, but it's not connected to the side of the beach it's just like floating there and above that beach is my town tree in this lttle circle area and then go a little northeast and you'll find my house surrounded by the river surrounding the town tree. That's basically it, nothing really special. and super boring


----------



## maowra

This is my town map from when I started in 2013... I don't recall resetting too many times but I do remember being particular about being able to go from the top of my map to ReTail to the beach in a long straight line LOL

I've only recently learned about cycling villagers so the house placements aren't quite right yet... I don't need them all in a row or anything but I'd like them on the lower bit of my map.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Started a Second town last night!

*Mayor:* Peggy
*Town:* Carter
*Villagers so far:* Elvis, Walker, Shep, Bubbles, Mallery and Midge
*Town Fruit:*Peaches.

Really like this town map! Its got plenty of room and nice starter villagers to!


----------



## StarUrchin

Town Name: Paradise
Mayor: Luisse
Native Fruit: Cherry 
Starter Villagers: Fang, Ankha, Stitches, Scoot, Bettina
Times took to get this town layout: 10 maybe?
Current Villagers: Ankha, Fang, Stitches, Octavian, Alfonso, Merengue, Eugene, Sprinkle, Canberra (giving away)



Can't post picture will try to later


----------



## Araie

Here is the map of my first town, Unmei:






I'll post the one for my second town (Uso) later.


----------



## Carina

I restarted again (my second town)... It's so addicting! 
But I hope that I'll keep my new town map! I love that there are 6 ponds and that they all have different shapes.



Grass shape: squares
Native Fruit: oranges
Colour of the train station: brown
Colour of the town hall: yellow


----------



## Araie

As I have promised, here is the town map for my second town, Uso:


----------



## tolisamarie

Monforte said:


> It took a long time, but my town map is finally complete.
> 
> View attachment 160129



Monforte, I love your map! So much open space for PWP's.


----------



## Ilustra

This is my map right now.... I didn't bother to place my non-dreams in the map since they will leave.... and yes, I made the map by taking parts of screenshoted maps.. it took me a while but it was fun


----------



## beelisa

Araie said:


> Here is the map of my first town, Unmei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the one for my second town (Uso) later.



~i love your layout o.o 
~jealous T~T


----------



## jiny

here's my town map.. i just started on 2/14/16 but i time traveled a lot so it has 10 villagers already aha​


----------



## Cass123

My current town map. It will be changing soon though as Biskit is scheduled to leave on the 29th.


----------



## Vaerosi

Araie said:


> As I have promised, here is the town map for my second town, Uso:



How did you get such a clear screenshot of your town like that?  I've always used my phone to take a picture of my DS and it comes out kinda liney...if that's a word, lol!


----------



## rosabelle

Charity said:


> How did you get such a clear screenshot of your town like that?  I've always used my phone to take a picture of my DS and it comes out kinda liney...if that's a word, lol!



You can use miiverse to take screenshots.


----------



## Vaerosi

rosabelle said:


> You can use miiverse to take screenshots.



I did some research and I think I figured it out! ^_^

This is my town, Taurajo! I reset for a few hours to get one that I really liked. I wanted my tree to be near the train station, retail to be by the beach, and town hall to be in a fairly central location.

I'm not a fan of my starting villagers, but I did get the layout I wanted so I can't complain too much!


----------



## Libra

This is mine:

View attachment 166312​
I am still undecided where to put the Caf? and whether to build the Police Station or not. I'll also demolish the bridge in the middle since I only want two.


----------



## spamurai

Libra said:


> This is mine:
> 
> View attachment 166312​
> I am still undecided where to put the Caf? and whether to build the Police Station or not. I'll also demolish the bridge in the middle since I only want two.



Cool map.
I'd put the Cafe near the first bridge, seems like it would sit in there nicely


----------



## Libra

spamurai said:


> Cool map.



Thank you; it took me like forever to find it, LOL.



spamurai said:


> I'd put the Cafe near the first bridge, seems like it would sit in there nicely



Yeah, that would look nice there. Thanks for the advice! <3


----------



## Chrystina

hmmm. reset earlier today. after about an hour this is what i ended up staying with. there were a few other layouts i liked but either had pears or triangle shaped grass. both i didn't want.

this one has pretty much everything i was looking for <3 wish the river didn't have that bend, but i don't mind it toooo much.

already have the cafe, police station and campsite area's picked out. 
just stuck at exactly how i'll be plotting my residential area in the lower left part of town. :c


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexi said:


> hmmm. reset earlier today. after about an hour this is what i ended up staying with. there were a few other layouts i liked but either had pears or triangle shaped grass. both i didn't want.
> 
> this one has pretty much everything i was looking for <3 wish the river didn't have that bend, but i don't mind it toooo much.
> 
> already have the cafe, police station and campsite area's picked out.
> just stuck at exactly how i'll be plotting my residential area in the lower left part of town. :c


I really like your new map. Good luck!


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> I really like your new map. Good luck!



Yaay~ Thank you! c:


----------



## Araie

beelisa said:


> ~i love your layout o.o
> ~jealous T~T



I actually thought it was kinda bad. But wow, thank you!


----------



## Tommy89

How exactly do I take a picture of this? just L+R? Thought that only takes a picture of your top screen.


----------



## Chrystina

Tommy89 said:


> How exactly do I take a picture of this? just L+R? Thought that only takes a picture of your top screen.



If you want a normal quality picture (versus taking from your phone or something) use miiverse. if you don't have an account it's pretty easy to sign up, and free. 
so when you're in the game, press the home button, tap "miiverse" (the button is towards the top near internet browser), then it'll load up your two screens, top and bottom. from there you can choose which one to save to your screenshots ~


----------



## Tommy89

Ah, thank you. I do think I have a miiverse set up for myself..playing Pokemon SMD at the moment though xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

Current map of Faerydae. 5/10 dreamies obtained! ♥


​


----------



## Tommy89

Ah, here we go. I really don't like where my cafe is, also, tomorrow I'm moving my middle bridge up a liiiiittle higher.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> Current map of Faerydae. 5/10 dreamies obtained! ♥
> 
> View attachment 166521​



I really like where your town tree is, and I prefer horizontal rivers.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Tommy89 said:


> Ah, here we go. I really don't like where my cafe is, also, tomorrow I'm moving my middle bridge up a liiiiittle higher.
> 
> View attachment 166522
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I really like where your town tree is, and I prefer horizontal rivers.


Thanks! This is my favorite map layout.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Here's Marzipan, the first town I've put any serious plot resetting into. And much more to come with only 8/10 residents.​


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> Current map of Faerydae. 5/10 dreamies obtained! ♥
> 
> View attachment 166521​


Ooooh I also like where your town tree is! and the river shape too. I think that sort of bend is the only one I really prefer, how it gives extra room. 


Tommy89 said:


> Ah, here we go. I really don't like where my cafe is, also, tomorrow I'm moving my middle bridge up a liiiiittle higher.
> 
> View attachment 166522


I think your cafe is in a great spot! Especially since all your residents are in that area as well. It gives more of a "town" feel to it. 


ShenkuuBlossoms said:


> View attachment 166578
> 
> Here's Marzipan, the first town I've put any serious plot resetting into. And much more to come with only 8/10 residents.​


Amazing plot resetting work. <3 Mustve taken foreverrr.


----------



## Tommy89

Alexi said:


> I think your cafe is in a great spot! Especially since all your residents are in that area as well. It gives more of a "town" feel to it.



Thank you so much for your input! I thought no one would haha. I just need to get rid of the house in front of the roost and it won't be so bad.


----------



## Chicha

Helloxcutiee said:


> Current map of Faerydae. 5/10 dreamies obtained! ♥
> 
> View attachment 166521​



Love the town tree placement! Looks very spacious!



Tommy89 said:


> Ah, here we go. I really don't like where my cafe is, also, tomorrow I'm moving my middle bridge up a liiiiittle higher.
> 
> View attachment 166522



I actually like your cafe spot! I do agree the middle bridge placement is a little odd so putting it higher in line with the cafe should help. Maybe having the bridge diagonally should do the trick?



ShenkuuBlossoms said:


> View attachment 166578
> 
> Here's Marzipan, the first town I've put any serious plot resetting into. And much more to come with only 8/10 residents.​



Nice! Really like your town name and the house plots are great!

--

I might as well post maps of my towns.






Here's my Pokemon town map, BWAgency. Now that I think about it, I should have waited to place the Police Station to the right of Town Hall but it's not a dealbreaker or anything. I didn't plot reset for any of the houses so I got kinda lucky with some of the houses. I mostly made the paths go around them. I'm just landscaping and reorganizing PWPs at this point so I'm almost done. =v=







And this is my second town Palacio (Spanish for Palace) just started on the 5th. I'm not sure if I'll house plot this town. We'll see. I'm not sure where to place the campsite, though. Maybe the patch of land on the left strip? But then again, in front of the river lake is also tempting (but that would limit me to 2 bridges). I intend not placing a bridge close to where I'm standing to give my house a secluded area. What do you all think?​


----------



## AccfSally

Chocolat's new layout ​


----------



## Mothership

@ accfSally: Very nice.....I like that layout   Tis quite convenient when the Town Hall, Retail and Plaza are together like that. Nice spot for your house, too!


----------



## Pip.

Here's my town, Pip, started on the 29th of February:



I spent ages resetting trying to find a very specific map I wanted when this one suddenly popped up. It's the opposite of what I thought I wanted but I actually really like it. 

Pros:
- Brown train station & town hall
- Apples as native fruit! <3
- Circle grass - I love the stars in the snow. 
- An empty area in the top right corner for my forest/campsite
- A pond in the left hand corner to plot all my villagers around to create a little 'village' section
- Town plaza in the center of the town - it just feels right
- An adorable spot for my house - I love that I can hear the sea inside my house
- A beach cove for my banana trees!

Cons:
- Not too sure where to put the cafe!


----------



## spamurai

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 166636
> Chocolat's new layout ​



Nice ^_^
Love that the one bridge is right in the middle  and has a section before it goes to the lower half...
Perfect place for the Cafe maybe


----------



## MayorKatlyn

Foxxie said:


> Started my second town this evening.  I am very happy with my map so far... pretty much exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Fab starter villager placement too... except for Merry, who I would have kept if she had not plotted out on her own
> 
> View attachment 164231



Oh my god! I'm currently resetting and have been going through maps for over an hour and when I scroll down I see this. The exact map I'm trying to decide if I want or not!


----------



## Louzie

This is my town map (so far), now I'm trying to make Ozzie move out because he's messing everything up.


----------



## crosserkelsey

I actually had no idea you could get screenies of your bottom screen, but that's pretty cool. Thanks!! ^^ My town map so far -



Right now as you can see my town is almost full. The pwp is a fairytale bench which I'm replacing with a modern bench since I got the request from one of my villagers, so yay haha. ^^ I can't say I'm super picky about my maps, honestly, it didn't take too long to decide what I wanted because I really wanted a map where I could have my house next to the water, close to Re-Tail and Town Hall, so I'm happy that I got one with those options. And I'm really happy I didn't end up with a map (I didn't know what I was doing at the time) where I had two beaches, I really hate the idea of having two small beaches rather then one larger one, it just makes it a pain tbh. I know a lot of people have said they really like my map......


----------



## mightyenites

here's my map!! I'm so happy with it, it took me FOREVER to get it this way. I love my map so much, it's perfect for me ;v;;


----------



## mshaleymichelle

Here's my map! 



My water fountain sits right below my cafe. I think it's super cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee

mightyenites said:


> View attachment 167040
> here's my map!! I'm so happy with it, it took me FOREVER to get it this way. I love my map so much, it's perfect for me ;v;;


Your map is sick! I love the placement of everything.


----------



## Bubblebeam

mightyenites said:


> View attachment 167040
> here's my map!! I'm so happy with it, it took me FOREVER to get it this way. I love my map so much, it's perfect for me ;v;;



Awesome map. I gather you used editing tools? I was trying for days to get homebrew to work but in the end found out my 3DS is too up to date. Arrgh.


----------



## Quagsire.

Bubblebeam said:


> Awesome map. I gather you used editing tools? I was trying for days to get homebrew to work but in the end found out my 3DS is too up to date. Arrgh.



They probably just plot resetted a lot. 

But  yikes, thats a really cool map there, my favourite part is probably the campsite by the pond, that looks really cool ^-^


----------



## Chrystina

Faelin, after 1.5 weeks of plot resetting...

I am so happy with my map. Never gonna reset this one. Still need to build the police station and camp, but I've just been focusing on villagers houses so far. xD

Only dislike is I wish the town tree was more centered, but I can deal. <3


----------



## Louzie

Alexi said:


> Faelin, after 1.5 weeks of plot resetting...
> 
> I am so happy with my map. Never gonna reset this one. Still need to build the police station and camp, but I've just been focusing on villagers houses so far. xD
> 
> Only dislike is I wish the town tree was more centered, but I can deal. <3



Woah, awesome map. I love how everything is so organized. <3


----------



## Chrystina

Louzie said:


> Woah, awesome map. I love how everything is so organized. <3



Thank youu so much c: yeah it took quite a while on some villagers to plot perfectly x_x
edit: I also just saw your map! Good luck with the vertical alignment! It looks great <3


----------



## Louzie

Alexi said:


> Thank youu so much c: yeah it took quite a while on some villagers to plot perfectly x_x
> edit: I also just saw your map! Good luck with the vertical alignment! It looks great <3



Thank you, I've lost 3 days plot resetting blubear, but today she finally moved next to Maple. I hate being like this sometimes ahahahhaha


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps

Current Kodiak layout. I'm pretty happy with it, but because the villager to move out first to let in Tia wasn't part of the original line up on the second half of my town, she moved in right above me. ;_; I tried for hours to get her to move down there. No luck.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexi said:


> Faelin, after 1.5 weeks of plot resetting...
> 
> I am so happy with my map. Never gonna reset this one. Still need to build the police station and camp, but I've just been focusing on villagers houses so far. xD
> 
> Only dislike is I wish the town tree was more centered, but I can deal. <3



It's so beautiful. :')


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> It's so beautiful. :')



Aww! thank you <33


----------



## arbra

My current town (only been playing for about 2 months.

Other than the two neighbors right next to me, I am pretty happy with where everything laid out.


----------



## Quagsire.

Alexi said:


> Faelin, after 1.5 weeks of plot resetting...
> 
> I am so happy with my map. Never gonna reset this one. Still need to build the police station and camp, but I've just been focusing on villagers houses so far. xD
> 
> Only dislike is I wish the town tree was more centered, but I can deal. <3



I love how everything is pushed to the side, it has so much open space, that map is plain epicness.


----------



## Chrystina

Quagsire. said:


> I love how everything is pushed to the side, it has so much open space, that map is plain epicness.



Thank youuuu <3
Currently I'm trying to unlock all the pwp's, all that open space is still just open space xD. Can't wait until I finally complete it.

Am having quite a bit of trouble with the camp placement. I know I want the police station next to the town hall (I hope it'll fit, I haven't checked for sure), and a 2nd resident house thats themed as a restaraunt in that area, as well. 

So I definitely want the camp away from there, as that's more of a "city area". I might move the bridge over more towards the middle of the river, then put the camp right around where the bridge is now (basically right next to the big part of the river)
I'm just taking my sweeeet time for the permanent buildings lol, cause if I mess this up going forward I'll regret it forever. :c


----------



## Squidward

Everyone's layout is so nice omfg! <3


----------



## piske

I finally found a map that I like, so I now have a town after a few months hiatus XD the heart is where I'm thinking of putting my campsite. I'll put the cafe to the right of Re-Tail. Not sure yet where to put the police station.


----------



## Chrystina

pinelle said:


> I finally found a map that I like, so I now have a town after a few months hiatus XD the heart is where I'm thinking of putting my campsite. I'll put the cafe to the right of Re-Tail. Not sure yet where to put the police station.
> 
> View attachment 167454



Oooh I really like that map! Always love when retail is closeby main st.
This is just me, but I would maybe put the campsite where that house is in the bend of the river. Not the one right next to train station, but the one on the other side of the river. Just so you can plant a bunch of cedar trees around the camp (upper north side of town). But I do like your location too (if only cedar trees could grow everywhere D: )

as for the police station.. hmm I usually always try and put town hall and the police station right next to each other, and it looks like theres plenty of space to the right o: assuming you plan to move out your starters.

good luck & have fun with your new map! <3


----------



## piske

Alexi said:


> Oooh I really like that map! Always love when retail is closeby main st.
> This is just me, but I would maybe put the campsite where that house is in the bend of the river. Not the one right next to train station, but the one on the other side of the river. Just so you can plant a bunch of cedar trees around the camp (upper north side of town). But I do like your location too (if only cedar trees could grow everywhere D: )
> 
> as for the police station.. hmm I usually always try and put town hall and the police station right next to each other, and it looks like theres plenty of space to the right o: assuming you plan to move out your starters.
> 
> good luck & have fun with your new map! <3



Ahhh, you are right! I completely forgot that you can't grow cedar trees on the southern half of the map ;A;

Also, that's a really good idea for the police station~ I don't particularly like any of my starters, so I'll probably move them out! Thanks for your suggestions! :>


----------



## Bossblitz

Here's my town, Outlite .

Likes:
- I love the equal sized areas on each side of the river
- Glad I put the Police Station far east, would taken lots of room in the west side, which is my more city side.
- The little areas near the river where my house and Biskit's are.
- A big beach area
- Plaza and Cafe relatively close to the Town Hall.
- Big space in the east for perfect fruit trees.
- Camp south of the river, and in the north for the cedar trees.
Dislikes:
- Wish the waterfall went sideways, south waterfalls are boring.
- Tiny strip of land in the northeast
- Placement of my brother's house
- Also kinda wish my beach was to the east, but eh, I like my town as it is.


----------



## Quagsire.

Bossblitz said:


> Here's my town, Outlite .
> 
> Likes:
> - I love the equal sized areas on each side of the river
> - Glad I put the Police Station far east, would taken lots of room in the west side, which is my more city side.
> - The little areas near the river where my house and Biskit's are.
> - A big beach area
> - Plaza and Cafe relatively close to the Town Hall.
> - Big space in the east for perfect fruit trees.
> - Camp south of the river, and in the north for the cedar trees.
> Dislikes:
> - Wish the waterfall went sideways, south waterfalls are boring.
> - Tiny strip of land in the northeast
> - Placement of my brother's house
> - Also kinda wish my beach was to the east, but eh, I like my town as it is.



I like south waterfalls, they're plain on their own, but I love to put a bridge on the very end, I think it looks really cool.


----------



## Pip.

An updated version of my map  

I've decided to put the cafe in the little plot of land above my house that's surrounded by river and the beach.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Here it is!  My town map of Junes. 
(Avery will be out on the 27th.)


----------



## Louzie

Ozzie finally moved out (yay) so now I'm loving my map again. I'm trying to stay happy and not think about the plot resetting nightmare that is about to start again.


----------



## HoennMaster

We have the same river layout, but my river pool is opposite of yours. Loving my town so far.


----------



## Squidward

Louzie said:


> Ozzie finally moved out (yay) so now I'm loving my map again. I'm trying to stay happy and not think about the plot resetting nightmare that is about to start again.



You have one of my dream layouts!


----------



## Bossblitz

Bossblitz said:


> Here's my town, Outlite .
> 
> Likes:
> - I love the equal sized areas on each side of the river
> - Glad I put the Police Station far east, would taken lots of room in the west side, which is my more city side.
> - The little areas near the river where my house and Biskit's are.
> - A big beach area
> - Plaza and Cafe relatively close to the Town Hall.
> - Big space in the east for perfect fruit trees.
> - Camp south of the river, and in the north for the cedar trees.
> Dislikes:
> - Wish the waterfall went sideways, south waterfalls are boring.
> - Tiny strip of land in the northeast
> - Placement of my brother's house
> - Also kinda wish my beach was to the east, but eh, I like my town as it is.



You know, I'm gonna add something else I'm starting to hate about my town. The river and some parts the way it's structured makes it a town where I'm constantly traveling up and down. I'm sort of sick of it, which I guess why I love traveling to other towns, it's a big breath of fresh air. Anyone else with "vertical towns"?


----------



## Ookami

This is my map. The picture is not updated tho so some villagers have moved around and such c:


----------



## ams

Fidelio said:


> View attachment 168231
> 
> This is my map. The picture is not updated tho so some villagers have moved around and such c:



Wow I love this one! I've never seen one like that!


----------



## leftTBT

View attachment 168265

This is my map. I started the game today, so it only has one bridge.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Fidelio said:


> View attachment 168231
> 
> This is my map. The picture is not updated tho so some villagers have moved around and such c:



I love this map layout so much!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Double post. Sorry


----------



## Retroself

hotcocoa said:


> View attachment 168265
> 
> This is my map. I started the game today, so it only has one bridge.



That is such a nice layout; There so much potential here. I like that little peninsula/cove part of your town south of your house. It's like a nice little cluster/village!

Have fun playing ACNL!!


----------



## trickyfox

This is my main town:





As you can see, it's still pretty new and there aren't many things besides the cafe.
But I liked this map a lot because of the curve of the river and how close the Re-tail is to the train station! 
The plaza could be where the town hall is, but I'm still happy about where both are.
I also have only 1 permanent villager so I'm not caring about plot reset yet and decorating (don't want to decorate then having someone moving and ruining it >.<)


----------



## Bueller

Mayor: Bueller
Town: Ermine

I'm pretty happy with this map, even if some people might not find it "convenient".


----------



## visibleghost

i have three towns so !! i will post all my maps lmao..

some are a bit outdate but yyh


Spoiler: my maps!




my newest town tui!! it is a mess and i dont think im going to keep most of the villagers where they are lmao

My town ive sad since september :> i will keep all of my villagers in the position they are. in this screenshot i dont have frobert yet but his house is to the far right of the map, just north the river
 
this is my oldest town cool!! it is also outdated lmao ... i should take new ones but im too lazy to do that rn


----------



## FuwaKiwi

That's my town. I usually had towns with with a stair-like river. I wanted a town with another river and I'm really happy with my map :3
And Naomi moved out today. Her house was below the Retrail.

Mayor: Chrissy
Native fruit: Apple


----------



## StrawberryCream

my map!


----------



## AccfSally

*Moonview's new map*

​
Don't like any of the villagers (well, maybe one I like), but whatever I'm keeping this!


----------



## Chrystina

oh wow all the maps on this page are nice!

@strawberrycream - i like how your house is centered, with most of your villagers surrounding.


----------



## Fenix

AccfSally said:


> *Moonview's new map*
> 
> View attachment 168452​
> Don't like any of the villagers (well, maybe one I like), but whatever I'm keeping this!



Your town is a mirror of mine! Even the event plaza is on the same exact spot as mine.


----------



## Retroself

StrawberryCream said:


> View attachment 168451
> 
> my map!



I LOVE IT. Your map is so pretty; it's so clean. I love, especially, how the plaza is in the middle; perfectly centered. It's smack dab right in the middle,


----------



## piske

AccfSally said:


> *Moonview's new map*
> 
> View attachment 168452​
> Don't like any of the villagers (well, maybe one I like), but whatever I'm keeping this!



I love your map! Look at the town division hnnng XD


----------



## carp

my town map:


----------



## Mayor Lily

Can't get picture now, but sending soon


----------



## Blue Cup

Introducing, Memoria the third. It's pretty similar to my launch day down, which is pretty cool honestly. I got the grass pattern and the train station design I was hoping for.


----------



## Louzie

Updated map, now with Mira's house.


----------



## Retroself

Blue Cup said:


> Introducing, Memoria the third. It's pretty similar to my launch day down, which is pretty cool honestly. I got the grass pattern and the train station design I was hoping for.



Ooooohhhh, such a pretty map; so clean!

Btw, how did you take such a high-quality screenshot?? It's really vibrant!


----------



## Soigne

My new town, Sprout.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Retroself said:


> Ooooohhhh, such a pretty map; so clean!
> 
> Btw, how did you take such a high-quality screenshot?? It's really vibrant!



This website:  http://waifu2x.udp.jp


----------



## spamurai

Roh said:


> My new town, Sprout.



That's a big map xD


----------



## pastelbricks

I am resetting now, as I kinda rushed when I was looking for one last night! I am gonna call my town Merange! These are the things I am looking for in my perfect Town: No narrow parts that's are useless! Oranges as fruit, some of my dreamies, re-tail, town hall in a good place and that's all, maybe a pirate beach


----------



## GardenGnostic

Apart from where Chrissy's house spawned, I'm really happy with my town. I'm going to make a new bridge and demolish the one that's there currently.


----------



## Konoe

Finally got the starting map I wanted!


----------



## Cascade

^ nice map and starters


----------



## Hurplepippo

I miss my very first town. Looking at these maps makes me wonder what the tons are rally like in game, because my map looks like crap, but the bottom half is looking really good in game.


----------



## Aronthaer

After resetting for several hours, I came across this beauty. Definitely keeping it, the Re-tail and plaza are perfect. I have yet to kick my villagers out yet and plot-reset, however.


----------



## Chrystina

Konoe said:


> View attachment 169080
> 
> Finally got the starting map I wanted!



seriously how
those starters.  rng was def on your side thats for sure.
also it's a very nice map lol. how long did it take resetting? o.o


----------



## Grin

I don't know if this counts as a good map or not, but I'm happy with it anyway


----------



## Acnl_starfall

Grin said:


> View attachment 169249
> 
> I don't know if this counts as a good map or not, but I'm happy with it anyway



I freaking love it, can I have it!!! that's my dream map!!


----------



## Retroself

Konoe said:


> View attachment 169080
> 
> Finally got the starting map I wanted!



That map.

Those villagers

WOW!

Just perfection!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Konoe said:


> View attachment 169080
> 
> Finally got the starting map I wanted!



I. Need. It. NOW!


----------



## Konoe

Alexi said:


> seriously how
> those starters.  rng was def on your side thats for sure.
> also it's a very nice map lol. how long did it take resetting? o.o



I spent about seven hours or so getting it perfect! I've been moving villagers in and out over the last few days though, here's how it looks now! (ignore Henry's house to the right of the town hall I'll be getting him out soon, he was an accidental move-in!)


----------



## Orieii

I had this map since June 9th 2013  and I am still very much in love with it <3


----------



## spamurai

Orieii said:


> I had this map since June 9th 2013  and I am still very much in love with it <3



That actually is a very sweet map. I like how it seems you have am extra corner (where your police station is) in your bottom layer... I dunno, I just like the spacing of this and the position of the river


----------



## Cousteau

Well, I got 2 dreamies in 1 reset, expecting the reset to take 6 hours, took 10 mins. 

The little cottage full of villagers is so cute I love it! The only con is the fact I have cherries ;(

What do you think of it?


----------



## Orieii

spamurai said:


> That actually is a very sweet map. I like how it seems you have am extra corner (where your police station is) in your bottom layer... I dunno, I just like the spacing of this and the position of the river



Aw, thanks so much ; U / <3 I love the spacing of my buildings as well! I like having everything neat and organized ^^


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

heirabbit said:


>



I'm jealous...this is literally my "perfect" map

I hate you so much X'D


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Map of Lumi?res


----------



## Chrystina

Been a while since I posted mine, nothing really new except I finally placed all my permanent buildings:





Horrible quality since that 3ds's wifi doesn't work anymore unless I want to be in a specific spot near my router.
DA should be up in like a week, very happy with how it's coming along.


----------



## Last_bus_home

Alexi said:


> Been a while since I posted mine, nothing really new except I finally placed all my permanent buildings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible quality since that 3ds's wifi doesn't work anymore unless I want to be in a specific spot near my router.
> DA should be up in like a week, very happy with how it's coming along.



Your map was what gave me the push to finally abandon my old town and start a new one with my second character and a map that I actually like! I got it in the end but it took me a day, I'll post a photo soon. I love your plot resetting, that's conviction! I've just started moving my villagers in so I'm going to have to have the same determination with mine! The permanent buildings are looking great, I love how much space youhave left for the other PWPs.


----------



## Chrystina

Last_bus_home said:


> Your map was what gave me the push to finally abandon my old town and start a new one with my second character and a map that I actually like! I got it in the end but it took me a day, I'll post a photo soon. I love your plot resetting, that's conviction! I've just started moving my villagers in so I'm going to have to have the same determination with mine! The permanent buildings are looking great, I love how much space youhave left for the other PWPs.



Aww <3 thank you! It definitely took quite a bit of time (but help with temporary PWP's) for plot resetting. Basically, plan out the placements ahead of time and make sure it's actually possible. I took an entire day counting acres in my town and placing them in excel, then decided on where I'd put my dreamies houses/perm buildings just to make sure it'd even be possible. 
& the rest of it is just determination. If you're set on that one 3x3 spot, don't give up! So many times I thought of doing so, and actually Marshal in the beginning made me re-think my house placements.. so you can definitely work around the few in the beginning. Assuming you are going for aligned houses or something similar. it's just the last few that are a huge struggle. 

Also with the permanent buildings, it's just another thing you don't want to rush. Take as much time you need to plan what can go around it, for paths etc, and I'm sure you'll never regret the placement.

Good luck! & can't wait to see your map c:


----------



## Last_bus_home

Thank you Alexi, I've been wanting to plan out my acres but wasn't sure the best way, any advice? Even with my old town I screenprinted the map and doodled where I wanted to put everything, but I just left it a bit late and my house, cafe, river etc where in the way, and my dreamies were all plotted in acceptable, but not perfect places. This time I map reset until I had the river layout I wanted, peaches, and buildings/plaza in acceptable places and made a plan already. I think I can get a photo of my map up:

I'm planning a row of 4 houses next to mine (the other side of the entrance to beach) and a row of 4 houses below the plaza (if I can) then 2 next to each other on left side above the river. Not sure where I'll put my cafe yet. Originally I didn't want my plaza central, or retail down there, but I actually really like it, they create quite a cute little town center together. The top half is going to be forested with foresty PWPs and the bottom half with have a large area of peach/oak trees, a bamboo garden and a little orchard of each fruit. I'm going for natural dirt paths again so have been saving up my bushes for weeks. I moved from my old town so my character got to bring her house and belongings and I'm slowly moving my villagers over. Really happy, thanks for the inspiration!
Town name: Mitten
Mayor: Kitty
Fruit: Peaches
Villagers: Lolly (Only permanent resident at the moment, just moved her in.)


----------



## Chrystina

^ Oh dang!! That is an incredible map layout. Seriously, hf with it. 

My advice with planning out the acres is this: (very time consuming/detail oriented so obv you don't have to follow it. making assumptions works, but can sometimes mess you up if somethings off by one tile)
Not sure if youve seen this thread but: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310996-The-precision-of-villager-plot-resetting

Use excel. (here is mine for a reference click) 20 acres in every town(5x4 acres), & 16x16 tiles/spots within each acre. (also yea I have a ton of rocks, ridiculous but I deal with it).

Start from any part in your map, whichever is easiest for you. remember that there are diff sizes for plaza and train station so it can get confusing. 
either dig holes, or just lay out patterns with basic colors and go 1 by 1.. really this part was so time consuming and stressful for me i dont really recommend doing it unless you -want- to haha. but then again it did help. 

& I think the house placements you have in mind are perfect, it would look really good & give a ton of space everywhere else c: can't wait to see the DA when it's up! Good luck!


----------



## Last_bus_home

Thank you so much Alexi! I fell in love with that big open space at the top right of the map and the river layout means south facing waterfall, plus the lower half is nicely split up for planting different fruit trees and the top will make a lovely cedar forest! Plot resetting going really well so far, 3 houses plotted together aloth the bottom cliff in a prefect line (excluding the one already there) and those villagers should all get on, next to tackle the other areas, I've marked out all the acceptable plots with patterns to make it quicker to check them. Thank you for the excel map, I have started my own on pages (mac) though it will probably take a while! Do you have any idea if six (whole) spaces between the plaza and the river (downwards) would be enough to plot a villager house? I know they only take up 5x5 but I also know they can't plot in the same acre as the plaza. I guess I'll find out soon either way! Thank you for your encouraging comments, I'm already really enjoying working on my new town. Do you have a DA I could visit when it's ready?


----------



## Storm-

I didn't know that you could keep on resetting for different maps...
This is my map, the only thing that I don't like is the beach.


----------



## duncan

sorry for the quality! Took it on my phone.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

duncan said:


> View attachment 170414
> sorry for the quality! Took it on my phone.



Wow, I love that map!


----------



## Whisper

So I just restarted my main town and after a few resets I got this map and I love it. I don't plan on keeping any of the starting villagers except for Midge.


----------



## Cascade

duncan said:


> View attachment 170414
> sorry for the quality! Took it on my phone.



how did you get uchi in stater 5? o.o


----------



## deejay

Candice said:


> how did you get uchi in stater 5? o.o



i had hazel as an original villager many times when i was restarting for a perfect map, but im more amazed by him having all squirrel villagers lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Candice said:


> how did you get uchi in stater 5? o.o



I'd say that this is hacked or edited.Getting five squirrels to start with is not impossible(I got four frogs once) but having one of them being an uchi is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Cascade

Nunnafinga said:


> I'd say that this is hacked or edited.Getting five squirrels to start with is not impossible(I got four frogs once) but having one of them being an uchi is pretty much impossible.



yeah i know right, i'ts not possible to get uchi and smug in your starters also octopus too.


----------



## Corrie

After resetting maps for 5ever I think I'm happy with this one!


----------



## Willem

Sorry for the bad quality xD


----------



## leftTBT

---


----------



## spamurai

I like how Pete made an appearance there xD


----------



## BeanBoy

Finally found a new map after hours of resetting!


----------



## ZebraQueen

BeanBoy said:


> Finally found a new map after hours of resetting!
> View attachment 170987


look like my cycle town map but in reverse


----------



## Hunnybuns

Spoiler







Planning on moving all my dreamies to the bottom area, under the river. Unfortunately Colton, Carmen and Merengue have moved over the river since I was too lazy to plot reset so I'm going to have to move them to my old town and then move them back which will take forever ):


----------



## Zerous

Spoiler: My Town!






Town name: Animalia
Native Fruit: Pear
Villagers: Sydney, Tangy, Octavian, Blanche, Merengue, Peck, Beau, Portia, Bob and Deirdre (moving)
Reset Centre is on the other side of the town hall.
I really wish I plot resettled for Beau though. He's that random house on the top-left.

For anyone who wants to visit, my DA is 7200-6477-1125!


----------



## bethdel

My town!



Name: Sunny
Fruit: Apples
Current villagers: Skye, Hugh, Henry, Peanut, Curlos, Fang, Rasher, Diana, Diva


----------



## Moekko

Town Name: Okapi
Mayor: Emily
Fruit: Peaches
Favorite Villager: Graham


----------



## helloxcutiee

Town map of Faerydae. No more plot resetting for me. Thank god.

​


----------



## FuwaKiwi

I just got a second cartridge and this is my second town, Fuchsia (yeah, I know there's a deer villager which is Selina in German xD)

I like this town :3

Mayor: Peaches
Native fruit: Orange
Villagers: Bam, Lobo, Agent S, Drake, Pecan, Colton, Gladys, Shari, Cookie

Pros: 
- Oranges as native fruit
- Nice 5 original villagers (Bam, Lobo, Agent S, Drake and Pecan)
- Square Grass
- Beach
- Two ponds, but

Negative:
-....one pond is on the train station x.x
- Houses of Shari and Pecan :/ (I wanted to build my camping there)
- Spot of the Retrail


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is my town Harp.I've been pretty lucky because all of my villagers plot in the same area below the river.It's been like that since I started this town.Dizzy just moved in and he plotted third from the left after just forty minutes of resetting.

Villagers(left to right):Eloise,Bianca,Dizzy,Hazel,Bud,Cookie,Patty,Kiki,Benjamin,Flurry.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Here is my map <3






I wanted apples but I got cherries! I don't care tho, I like
perfect cherries better! I have a few ponds but some annoying
rocks in a few bad places but I can easily work around them.
I have lots of room up north (which is what I wanted!) I
place to line up my villagers and player homes (in the south)
and plenty of landscaping space!


----------



## DaCoSim

Been awhile since I posted a pic of my main map. Yep I know how ocd it looks. It took me months to get it the way I wanted it. I hate that there is a rock keeping my 9th and 10th villagers but nothing I can do about it. I also wish I had better spaced my coffee shop. I luv my map though. I have cherries. Only 1 pond. And my park area (at the top) and garden area (under the police station) are lovely.


----------



## Colourful_Era

It took me ages but i decided on this town map, as it seemed to be a good one

- - - Post Merge - - -

If i had this town layout i would have put my house where the campsite is, then i could put those rose archways infront of it.


----------



## Requity

I ended up having to restart my town yesterday, but I'm quite happy with this new map! Everything aligns so nicely, and it's easy to move around. And, as a bonus, it has peaches as its native fruit! (And it has Portia!)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Helloxcutiee said:


> Town map of Faerydae. No more plot resetting for me. Thank god.
> 
> View attachment 172121​



That's such a lovely map, I'm jealous!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Awesomeness1230 said:


> That's such a lovely map, I'm jealous!



Thank you! It's definitely my favorite map layout by far.


----------



## Requity

I restarted (yet again...) a few days ago, after I noticed how many rocks were in the spots where I wanted PWPs, paths, and stuff. Figured it was better to cut my losses early, and after a day and a half... I found this.



Southern waterfall, minimal ponds, circle grass, and some decent starting villagers! The best part is the rock placement. It feels _so_ much roomier, and I'm in love with it. The only downside is having pears as a native fruit, but I can live with that.


----------



## debinoresu

the town of glamour! i love this map, it has one long strip of beach, a centered plaza, and recycler up top, plus an isolated town hall thats centered. its town fruit is pears, and though id prefer cherries, im fine w/ settling for this great map!!


----------



## Aetherinne

New map layout for my town, Synovel.






Planning to put the campsite on the circle thingy. Getting rid of the bridge where it is and putting 2 bridges on the sides of the river, basically between the campsite.

I kinda need to remove Willow from her home, which is on the southwest section, so I can put my second character there and have the orchard on his house's left side.

Now where to put the cafe...?


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

This is my town map!



Pros: 
Only 1 pond.
Retail in good place.
Perfect area for Plaza.
Lots of space for landscaping.

Cons:
2 beaches (would have liked a long one and small private beach).
Apples as native (but I can replace these).
Not very good starters.

Overall I love this map! It literally took me 10 minutes to find! I feel so lucky as it has taken me hours before to find a good map. The most important factor for choosing this map was the central placement of the Plaza


----------



## Requity

I finally found a map that I'm truly happy with! Initially I was looking for a brown/green train station, circle grass, native apples, two beaches, and a south-facing waterfall. While Everwood has the right train station color, it has triangle grass, native peaches, a single peach, and an west-facing waterfall. It wasn't what I thought I was looking for, but I fell in love with this map as soon as I got to explore it. Funny how that works!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

New town!

name: Wonder
Mayor: Alice
Fruit: Apples
Grass: Triangle.

Villagers:

Drago, Poppy, Whitney, Rosco & Biff.

(of course Whitney had to be the only one on her own! grr!)

but after two hours finally happy! I didnt want to reset my old game. so i bought a new one!


----------



## Pip.

My town, Clover:



I really like this map, I think it's my favourite out of all the ones I've had. I like where my house is and that I can hear the sea from inside my house


----------



## Fleshy

I got a new game recently and i love my town map

​
I love the beach, the river, the overall layout of everything (except some villagers houses, but hopefully some will move out soon, i want them all along the side) The fruit was also apple, like I wanted.


----------



## spamurai

I miss playing New Leaf everyday... I need to buy a new cart so I can start from scratch.
Getting the perfect map is definitely one of the best parts of starting AC


----------



## treetops

I have wasted too many hours plot resetting most of my houses in one spot of my town... it goes to show that I really need to get a life, haha.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

So here's my map of Town (I still don't know how to feel about naming my town Town)...
I like that bot Re-tail and the Town Hall are close to the Train Station, I felt it was necessary to have the Police Station near the Town Hall and I don't really know why I have the campsite near Re-tail but I roll with it. And of course I planned out where the Coffee Shop was going to go from the start! ^^


----------



## moonford

Sorry for the bad quality. x(
I really like this map. c: I was starting to doubt my decision with it after a while but everything is okay now. 

Pros:
Has two ponds
Plaza in the middle
Native fruit are Apples
Retail & Town hall in perfect spots. 

Cons:
House that is close to mine + The third has from left to right on the south - west.
I regret my house placement. 

Villagers: Antonio, Cole, Diana, Fang, Flora, Flurry, Julian, Sprinkle, Tia, Zucker.
Town Name: Mocha, The cosy, sweet and relaxing town. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> Town map of Faerydae. No more plot resetting for me. Thank god.
> 
> View attachment 172121​



I love this one. ^ I'm just really jealous.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I  finally see the day when I can be bothered to post a pic of my town map. I can't upload it onto the computer so I had to make it my avatar . Sorry for the bad quality.



Town map of Goldhill.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eep I had no idea the quality was *that* bad. Sorry guys.


----------



## spamurai

Awesomeness1230 said:


> View attachment 175491



That's the worlds smallest map xD


----------



## jakeypride

Aetherinne said:


> New map layout for my town, Synovel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to put the campsite on the circle thingy. Getting rid of the bridge where it is and putting 2 bridges on the sides of the river, basically between the campsite.
> 
> I kinda need to remove Willow from her home, which is on the southwest section, so I can put my second character there and have the orchard on his house's left side.
> 
> Now where to put the cafe...?



I've had this exact map. EXACT. I put my caf? where your house is and my house was down in the bottom left corner between the waterfall and cliff.


----------



## chapstick

Mine is in my signature


----------



## Daydream

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I  finally see the day when I can be bothered to post a pic of my town map. I can't upload it onto the computer so I had to make it my avatar . Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 175491
> 
> Town map of Goldhill.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Eep I had no idea the quality was *that* bad. Sorry guys.



Omg, you made my day... xD


----------



## Foxxie

It looks a bit disorganised on the map, but it makes much more sense in game (DA in sig)

​


----------



## 7-tan

My villagers are :
Beau
Velma
Peck
Margie
Del
Paula
Chadder
Bunnie
Elvis
Tipper

My town is very new. I reset my old town because the map had not much space for pwps but I miss my old villagers.
After some tries to find a town map that is ok I have chose this one for some reasons.
I like to have the plaza next to the train station and the Re-tail. The ponds are in good spots but I have too many rocks..My favorite perfect fruits are actually apples but now I have peaches. I didn't feel like spending hours there to try it until I have a map I like and perfect apples.
I think the river goes very well but it's very normal maybe a bit boring in my opinion.
Now this town map is the first with I am really comfortable. I'm happy with my choice 
But I'm not happy with Bunnies choice to move infront of my house. I didn't know about plot resetting..


----------



## Crona

town map for my second town! i like it so far. when i get all my dream villagers, i plan on having them all near the bottom area. i also like how re-tail is close to the dock.


----------



## guardgirl

DaCoSim said:


> Been awhile since I posted a pic of my main map. Yep I know how ocd it looks. It took me months to get it the way I wanted it. I hate that there is a rock keeping my 9th and 10th villagers but nothing I can do about it. I also wish I had better spaced my coffee shop. I luv my map though. I have cherries. Only 1 pond. And my park area (at the top) and garden area (under the police station) are lovely.



literally how omg. pls to teach.


----------



## Requity

Here's my new town, Wispwood. It has square grass and native oranges.



My mayor's house is right next to the waterfall, and I have my path-holder's house south of that. The little peninsula on the right side will hold my lighthouse, I think. The Caf? and Police Station will be up near the train tracks fence. I still have no idea where to put my campsite though.


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 176367
(sorry for the bad quality)

*Town:* Maryhill
*Mayor:* Maple
*Fruit:* Apple​*Pro:*
- Town plaza in the middle of the town
- Apples as town fruit (finally!)
- Only two ponds (and none of them are in front of the train station)
- Beach on the right site
- Circle/star grass
- The placement of the houses from my villagers...

*Contras:*
- except for Whitney's and Stitches' houses. While Stitches put his house
in front of the town hall, which is a little bit annoying for me, Whitney put her
house next to the campsite. I wish she put her house above the city, where the
other villagers are :s
- Tammy's placement for her house is also not really great (but that's ok, because
I don't wanna keep her)
- I wish the way to the dock/beach would be in the middle and straight (so you could
walk from the train station directly to the beach), but that's not a big problem

I happy with my town!


----------



## Barbara

Coupenotte said:


> View attachment 176366
> (sorry for the bad quality)
> 
> *Town:* Maryhill
> *Mayor:* Maple
> *Fruit:* Apple​
> *Pro:*
> - Town plaza in the middle of the town
> - Apples as town fruit (finally!)
> - Only two ponds (and none of them are in front of the train station)
> - Beach on the right site
> - Circle/star grass
> - The placement of the houses from my villagers...
> 
> *Contras:*
> - except for Whitney's and Stitches' houses. While Stitches put his house
> in front of the town hall, which is a little bit annoying for me, Whitney put her
> house next to the campsite. I wish she put her house above the city, where the
> other villagers are :s
> - Tammy's placement for her house is also not really great (but that's ok, because
> I don't wanna keep her)
> - I wish the way to the dock/beach would be in the middle and straight (so you could
> walk from the train station directly to the beach), but that's not a big problem
> 
> I happy with my town!



Your picture doesn't work...


----------



## Sweetley

Barbara said:


> Your picture doesn't work...


I think it works now (I uploaded it again).


----------



## Cai-crossing

I got this gem yesterday! 




Mayor: CaiCai
Town: MilkySky
Fruit: Peaches
Favorite villager: Merengue

I got this layout after only *ONE* reset! My old main MilkySky was great, but I had T.T.ed too much, so my date records were messy at the town tree... So I started over my town-- and got THIS.  My favorite fruit, one of my favorite villagers, and so much space!  The rocks aren't in annoying places, town hall is close to the plaza, the plaza is near the train station so people spawning in the dream town will have a similar starting point with visitors... I just am totally in-love with this town!


----------



## AccfSally

*
​
Finally got my dear town, Chocolat back.
Not keeping anyone can't wait to get Poppy back! got a bone to pick with her!*​




*The only thing I don't like is the yellow Town Hall! >__<*​


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Okay, I'm gonna have another try at this. I used Miiverse to improve the size, let's hope it works .



Pros:

Curvy river that I can fit a good amount of landscaping into.

Blue train station (I'll be getting Fairytale later on in the game but I like the interior of this one)

Yellow town hall (Again, doesn't matter that the train station and town hall don't match, I'll be getting the Fairy tale model as soon as posslible.

Main Plaza below river.

Cons:

Re-Tail in bad place- nowhere near the beach 

Oranges as town fruit

The world's worst villagers 

No private beach


----------



## Ponyu

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Re-Tail in bad place- nowhere near the beach



Very beautiful map! I personally think that Re-Tail is much better located at the top. I find that I run between main street shops and Re-Tail many more times than between the dock and Re-Tail. There were times when I used to hunt island bugs a lot, alright, but I don't anymore and for daily play, like I said, I really prefer Re-Tail at the top.

Also, your first post with the tiny map made me laugh SO hard, it was so cute, thank you for not deleting it!


----------



## Hoji

Hello! This is one of the 5 maps I've got to choose. I think it's pretty nice.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Hoji said:


> Hello! This is one of the 5 maps I've got to choose. I think it's pretty nice.



 I think it's very nice!  Lots of open space, retail is right next to the dock, it looks like you'll have an easy time putting down PWPs!


----------



## Psicat

Town map of my town Haven.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Hoji said:


> Hello! This is one of the 5 maps I've got to choose. I think it's pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 176577



Oh my word that's gorgeous! I'm jealous now


----------



## avvie

Here's mine (sorry i don't know how to upload a screen shot) 

I reset yesterday and after only 10 mins of changing maps i found this and fell in love with it! Only downside is i wanted a straight ramp down to the beach, but no worries!


----------



## moonford

*Town Name: M?cha*
*Residents*: Diana, Flora, Flurry, Melba, Phoebe, Ruby, Sprinkle, Wolfgang & Zuckeer
*Fruit*: Apples
*Grass: Triangle*
*Starters: Cookie, Samson, Wolfgang, Annalise & Skye.*
*Train Station & Town Hall*: Red & Brown
​Sorry for the bad quality!

Pros: 
Native Fruit: Apples.
A lot of space for Pwp projects.
Two beaches.
Retail & Town Hall are at the top.
3 Ponds.

Cons:
Rocks are in inconvenient locations.
South Beach entrance isn't in the middle.


----------



## Waynopolis

*Town Name*: Melborne
*Mayor*: Alex
*Native Town Fruit*: Peaches

*Villagers*:
Sabrina (Second Account)
Chief
Big Top
Cookie
Freya
Cousteau
Flo
Rodney
Lolly (Moving Out)
Static
Dotty (Moving In)​
*Pros*:

Most villagers, but two, seem to enjoy the southwestern side of town.
There is a nice area perfect for the Coffee Shop located above the lake near the Recycler.
The east beach is perfect for fishing.
*Cons*:

I'm not a big fan of the small section in the northwestern corner; however, I do intend to use that side by filling it completely with hybrids.
Is actually kind of cramped, so PWPs are difficult to place.
The lake in front of the train station is awful and is ruining a perfectly good place for the fountain.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

*Mayor:* Bell
*Town:* Flowa
*Fruit:* Peaches
*Side Characters planned:* Budd (Husband), Sunny (daughter) and a possible 4th who I have 
no idea who it is going to be

*Pros:*

Lots of space
No awkward rocks
good beach

*Cons:*

Awkward strip of land and private island is awkward
have no idea where to put villager homes
afraid of having no space

A tricky map but I plan to (try) and stick with it!


----------



## A r i a n e

avvie said:


> Here's mine (sorry i don't know how to upload a screen shot)
> 
> I reset yesterday and after only 10 mins of changing maps i found this and fell in love with it! Only downside is i wanted a straight ramp down to the beach, but no worries!
> 
> View attachment 176695



My 2nd town looks just like this, but in reverse and with a few exceptions.


----------



## tolisamarie

Here is mine with paths drawn in:


----------



## Emachi

Since this town is new I am putting labels for where things will be:




Without labels:


----------



## Elena

Mayor: Eve
Town Name: Nimue
Villagers: Carmen, Bam, Jambette, Yuka, Prince, Cesar, Julian, Charlise and T-Bone.
Fruit: Pears.
Grass: Blocks.
Train Station: Blue.


----------



## Whisper

This is my map for my main town.


----------



## Daydream

Whisper said:


> View attachment 177163
> 
> This is my map for my main town.



I love it! It seems so full though, PWP must be hard to place :/


----------



## ZebraQueen

Whisper said:


> View attachment 177163
> 
> This is my map for my main town.


Look like mine in purely but the other way around


----------



## AccfSally

​*This is my cycle town's layout. I love it soo much! wished one of my main town's layout look like this (Not there is anything wrong with their current layouts..besides rocks).*​


----------



## fionafireheart

i bought new leaf like a week ago so theres not many pwps or anything in my town but heres my layout!! 

mayor: fiona
town: juuban (named after the neighbourhood where usagi/sailor moon lives in tokyo!!)
fruit: pear (ew ugly... anyways)

pros: 
-town plaza pretty much in the middle.. idk why people like this but i thought id include it anyways
-circle grasssss
-before soleil and benjamin moved out most of my villagers were in a straight line on the left side of my town! but since then some ppl have scattered around
-retail pretty close to the beach idk kinda
-straight run up from the beach to retail/main street (the only thing in the way is retails sign aghh)

cons: 
-villagers can move in literally 2 steps away from my house (it was knox before and i wanted to cry cus i think hes so ugly but he finally moved out and cherry moved in thru the campsite!! so cute)
-2 ponds right next to retail
-little beach thats not accessible unless u use a watersuit and dive into the ocean


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 177648
(Sorry for the bad quality)

*Town:* Cheripol
*Mayor:* Harley
*Fruit:* Cherry​
So I started today a second town. The map is basically the same like the map from my main 
town Maryhill, but it's a little bit different. 

Pro:
- Town plaza in the middle of the town
- Cherries as town fruit (which fits perfectly, since I got apples in my main town and cherries 
are my second favorite fruit in the game)
- Only one pond
- Straight way to the beach/dock
- Got Kid Cat and Diana as first villagers (but I'm not sure if I will keep them)

Actually, there are no bad things on this town right now, so no contra. 

I'm thinking what I will do with this town. I will definitely pick the villagers, which aren't live in 
my main town.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Coupenotte said:


> View attachment 177648
> (Sorry for the bad quality)
> 
> *Town:* Cheripol
> *Mayor:* Harley
> *Fruit:* Cherry​
> So I started today a second town. The map is basically the same like the map from my main
> town Maryhill, but it's a little bit different.
> 
> Pro:
> - Town plaza in the middle of the town
> - Cherries as town fruit (which fits perfectly, since I got apples in my main town and cherries
> are my second favorite fruit in the game)
> - Only one pond
> - Straight way to the beach/dock
> - Got Kid Cat and Diana as first villagers (but I'm not sure if I will keep them)
> 
> Actually, there are no bad things on this town right now, so no contra.
> 
> I'm thinking what I will do with this town. I will definitely pick the villagers, which aren't live in
> my main town.



Beautiful map!  Have fun and I'd love to see an update after you've developed it!


----------



## moonbunny

fionafireheart said:


> View attachment 177372
> 
> i bought new leaf like a week ago so theres not many pwps or anything in my town but heres my layout!!
> 
> mayor: fiona
> town: juuban (named after the neighbourhood where usagi/sailor moon lives in tokyo!!)
> fruit: pear (ew ugly... anyways)
> 
> pros:
> -town plaza pretty much in the middle.. idk why people like this but i thought id include it anyways
> -circle grasssss
> -before soleil and benjamin moved out most of my villagers were in a straight line on the left side of my town! but since then some ppl have scattered around
> -retail pretty close to the beach idk kinda
> -straight run up from the beach to retail/main street (the only thing in the way is retails sign aghh)
> 
> cons:
> -villagers can move in literally 2 steps away from my house (it was knox before and i wanted to cry cus i think hes so ugly but he finally moved out and cherry moved in thru the campsite!! so cute)
> -2 ponds right next to retail
> -little beach thats not accessible unless u use a watersuit and dive into the ocean



Your river shape is perfect! Great map!


----------



## lizasaur

fionafireheart said:


> View attachment 177372
> 
> i bought new leaf like a week ago so theres not many pwps or anything in my town but heres my layout!!
> 
> mayor: fiona
> town: juuban (named after the neighbourhood where usagi/sailor moon lives in tokyo!!)
> fruit: pear (ew ugly... anyways)
> 
> pros:
> -town plaza pretty much in the middle.. idk why people like this but i thought id include it anyways
> -circle grasssss
> -before soleil and benjamin moved out most of my villagers were in a straight line on the left side of my town! but since then some ppl have scattered around
> -retail pretty close to the beach idk kinda
> -straight run up from the beach to retail/main street (the only thing in the way is retails sign aghh)
> 
> cons:
> -villagers can move in literally 2 steps away from my house (it was knox before and i wanted to cry cus i think hes so ugly but he finally moved out and cherry moved in thru the campsite!! so cute)
> -2 ponds right next to retail
> -little beach thats not accessible unless u use a watersuit and dive into the ocean



Ahhhh another person with the same layout as me!!! Finally!!!
Although the locations of things is surprisingly different. I forget, is it all randomly generated, or do you decide? >_>
I'm much more hesitant to reset now, if it's the former >_>


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 178145
When I posted this on Miiverse, someone said it looked exactly like the map from Aika village and someone else agreed with them. I guess it _does _look similar if you move the buildings around?


----------



## Licorice

This is my town map. I still don't know how I feel about it.


The black square is where I am putting the Cafe. The gyroid is where I'm building another bridge. The red Xs are villagers that are leaving.


----------



## Mayor Lily

Not the best.. i didn't care for map since i started so..


----------



## moonbunny

Got all my villagers today.


----------



## Miii

Here's Glendale's town map  I have all my dreamies, all the pwps I want and I've done a ton of landscaping! Feel free to visit my dream address; it's in my signature.


----------



## fionafireheart

lizasaur said:


> Ahhhh another person with the same layout as me!!! Finally!!!
> Although the locations of things is surprisingly different. I forget, is it all randomly generated, or do you decide? >_>
> I'm much more hesitant to reset now, if it's the former >_>



haaha this is super late but i didnt plot reset or anything, everyone just placed their houses where ever they felt like placing it


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

meh. I'm too far in to reset.


----------



## SaraAC

I just used miiverse for the first time so why not show a screenshot of my map
When I first got the game I didn't think of map resetting so I just went with the first map...(sorta regret it)
Although I'm pretty satisfied with it but its still a WIP


----------



## Altarium

I'm not really sold on the layout but I feel I'm too far in to reset.


----------



## buniichu

Hi, here's my old town from 2013....






Town Name: Petalia   Villagers: Chrissy, Angus, Peanut, Marshal, Bob, Aurora, Teddy, Nate, and Carlos.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ya and Velma!! oops!!


----------



## Foxxie

Current maps for my towns (except Emems and Trexten, which I look after, but actually belong to my sons)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

My new town map~


----------



## grrrolf

heres mine! i added a little key too~ 






@Awesomeness1230, we basically have the same map haha


----------



## Awesomeness1230

grrrolf said:


> heres mine! i added a little key too~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Awesomeness1230, we basically have the same map haha



xD


----------



## daisyville

Awesomeness1230 said:


> My new town map~
> 
> View attachment 178857



Wow that map is so spacious wow. Did you spend long resetting for it?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

daisyville said:


> Wow that map is so spacious wow. Did you spend long resetting for it?



Only 2 resets!


----------



## Requity

After my town, Wispwood, fell victim to data corruption, I decided to jump right into a new town. 



Owlgrove has triangle grass and native peaches. It's actually really spacious! I have some roughly laid-out paths down, and it looks like even with 10 villagers, the cafe, the campsite, and the police station, I should have plenty of space leftover for landscaping and PWPs! I just need to be mindful of how my villagers plot, especially over the next week or so.


----------



## Charlise

grrrolf said:


> heres mine! I added a little key too~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Awesomeness1230, we basically have the same map haha



HOW ARE YOUR TOWN MAPS IDENTICAL???? I have the same exact plaza as you guys though!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I've spent the last few days map resetting since I decided to reset Balamb. Now that the update is coming in a few months, I wanted to get started on my new town ASAP before importing all of my villagers via Amiibo.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Charlise said:


> HOW ARE YOUR TOWN MAPS IDENTICAL???? I have the same exact plaza as you guys though!



Yeah, I deleted that town after stalling for a lil' bit. There was a disaster (one of my dreamies moving in right in front of my house) before I had the game for a day so I just cycled the dreamie out and restarted after a day of groaning and feeling too depressed to pay any acnl.


----------



## sheny

*Thank you for sharing*

sagsdhsgsg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -

dfsdgsdg


----------



## AccfSally

​*Restarted Moonview on Sunday, wanted a better layout and the other one kinda looked too similar to another town layout I have.
Want my towns layouts to look different​*


----------



## namiieco

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 180555​*Restarted Moonview on Sunday, wanted a better layout and the other one kinda looked too similar to another town layout I have.
> Want my towns layouts to look different​*


Good luck with your town ~ ~


----------



## Altarium

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 180555​*Restarted Moonview on Sunday, wanted a better layout and the other one kinda looked too similar to another town layout I have.
> Want my towns layouts to look different​*



I absolutely adore that map. It's perfect


----------



## Licorice

edited map


----------



## Sweetley

I got bored from my old town, also I made some mistakes (like building the cafe and campsite in
the wrong places etc.), so I started a new one:

View attachment 180827
(sorry for the bad quality)

Town: Mellphis
Mayor: Pellie
Fruit: Cherry​
I'm not sure what I will doing with the town, the only thing I planned right now is that I will make
a park on the left side. The cafe will be there where the blue house is. I also don't know which
villagers I want as well as what I'm doing with the private beach.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 181016
Updated. The last time I posted here some of the villager's houses were in different locations.


----------



## BlueeCookie

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 180555​*Restarted Moonview on Sunday, wanted a better layout and the other one kinda looked too similar to another town layout I have.
> Want my towns layouts to look different​*



wow that's quite a unique town map, i don't think i've seen one like that before even tho it is pretty simple. and your villager houses are nice and spread out, i like it.


----------



## Nunbal

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 180555​*Restarted Moonview on Sunday, wanted a better layout and the other one kinda looked too similar to another town layout I have.
> Want my towns layouts to look different​*



I'm so jealous. Makes me want to restart >.<


----------



## Nessi_

This is my modified town map:


----------



## visibleghost

Nessi_ said:


> This is my modified town map:
> 
> View attachment 181322


isnt it annoying to have the river going different ways? or are you covering it up with a bridge?


----------



## eelyaknavillus

Town Name: Roswell
Mayor: Kaylee
Fruit: Apples
Villagers: Ava, Merry, Vladimir, Graham, Felicity, Pashmina, Prince, Willow, Hamlet


----------



## Pikkachao

I like maps that are cut mostly in half c:


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

Coupenotte said:


> I got bored from my old town, also I made some mistakes (like building the cafe and campsite in
> the wrong places etc.), so I started a new one:
> 
> View attachment 180827
> (sorry for the bad quality)
> 
> Town: Mellphis
> Mayor: Pellie
> Fruit: Cherry​
> I'm not sure what I will doing with the town, the only thing I planned right now is that I will make
> a park on the left side. The cafe will be there where the blue house is. I also don't know which
> villagers I want as well as what I'm doing with the private beach.



Wow that is almost literally mine, but mirrored. Townhall and Retail are switched.


----------



## watercolorwish

towns with oceans on the left side feel more tropical to me for some reason


----------



## Liamslash

My map that I reset to January 1st a couple days ago, I'm time travelling softly after I spend an hour+ and do everything I need to do. The plan is to get it up to the current date somehow. I'm already on the 12th of January. I called it Disney because I had no better ideas, and I'm going to book my trip to Disney soon so it got me excited.


----------



## rocklazy

I just started it recently so it barely has anything like new bridges and the cafe and etc
I'm also expecting Frank to come in so I'm gonna plot reset that day


----------



## HHoney

rocklazy said:


> View attachment 182414
> 
> I just started it recently so it barely has anything like new bridges and the cafe and etc
> I'm also expecting Frank to come in so I'm gonna plot reset that day



Your map is so cute! I love how almost everyone is on the Northern part of the map. And you're getting Frank soon? I think he's great! One of my faves. Cute town - can't wait to see where you place the cafe


----------



## Squidward

Liamslash said:


> My map that I reset to January 1st a couple days ago, I'm time travelling softly after I spend an hour+ and do everything I need to do. The plan is to get it up to the current date somehow. I'm already on the 12th of January. I called it Disney because I had no better ideas, and I'm going to book my trip to Disney soon so it got me excited.



I think my first map ever looked something like this!!


----------



## Flyffel

It's a little bit outdated, there is a fourth player house at the end of the white road next to The Roost.


----------



## piske

Flyffel said:


> It's a little bit outdated, there is a fourth player house at the end of the white road next to The Roost.



your pixel map is so neat! c: did you make it yourself?


----------



## Nunbal

Omg you guys I've been resetting for a good day and half. It seems like I'll never be satisfied with anything. I'm gonna go crazy


----------



## Flyffel

pechue said:


> your pixel map is so neat! c: did you make it yourself?


Thank you, yes I did.


----------



## Nunbal

I'm still resetting over and over. I'm gonna go nuts


----------



## Blackreach

My town  

View attachment 182702


----------



## hyperan

This is my town map! 

Only real downside is where Re-Tail is but I can live with it.


----------



## buttonfactories

I couldn't be happier with my town map. It's perfectly symmetrical with the event plaza right in the middle and I was able to set up my paths evenly on both sides


----------



## Fayde

Restarted my town and finally found a map that I'm happy with 





Town name: Lunabell
Native fruit: Apple

I really love this layout as it feels spacious and easy to navigate. My first town had a similar layout as well, and I do miss having a private beach like the one in my first town.

And here's my first town: 





Town: Moonbow
Native fruit: Cherry


----------



## salmonflavored

I recently reset the town and I dunno if it's good because the town tree's placement is too backed up to the cliff for my liking and Re-Tail is in the heart of the town which is weird. But I don't want to reset


----------



## DaCoSim

So I reset one of my towns in anticipation of the new Amiibo Cards coming. Figured I could go ahead and get the town good and started and pwps put down. I like the map ALOT. 

The upside: circle grass (honestly didn't care what grass I got), green station, great area for a villager neighborhood, really neat layout of retail and town hall. I also luv where I put my house. Right by the waterfall and private beach. Luv the area where the tree is. 

The downside: oranges (wanted peaches), brown town hall.


----------



## Barbara

Ooh, I like how those two ponds by Re-Tail and town hall are so close to each other! If it fits, it would be lovely to have a pwp there.


----------



## LunaLight

The town of Lilycove!
Pietro's house is away from everyone else... He likes his privacy.


----------



## tolisamarie

Here is my second town, WeeHaven:


The DA is 4100-6829-4849 and this is the map:






Here it is with paths drawn in:






The paths are natural dirt lined with sweet olive & holly bushes and red, orange and yellow flowers. It is an autumn town.


----------



## Kitsey

I love my new map. Circle grass, peaches, lots of space in the north for a campsite surrounded by cedar trees, and love the town square and Re-Tail locations. It is a bit tough currently to run from the left-hand beach or main street to Re-Tail, though. I just have to figure out the best spot to put a second bridge (somewhere by the two houses on the left). And I never thought I'd say this, but I wish there was another pond or two north of the river  Overall, though, I think it's great.


----------



## Cascade

my new town map


----------



## MayorBlueRose

New town of Highland. 
(cannot find my old game so ive restarted! taken my two weeks plus to find a nice decient map!)

Mayor Claire 
Villagers: Whitney, Butch, Tia, Sheldon and Tutu.
Fruit: Pair
Grass: Triangle  

Pretty happy with this!!


----------



## Melyora

So I reset yesterday and after 30 - 50 minutes this is what I decided with.



A list of features:
- Brown station roof (my favorite, a brown or red roof is a must for me)
- Circle grass (cute, grass types doesn't really matter much to me)
- Cherries (lovely!)
- Town Hall on top of the map and out of the way
- Plaza quite central
- ReTail near the docks
- A little pond near my house <3

I got a great line-up of starters! These are all new, never had them before in earlier towns! I've always wanted to see Rod, and Daisy and Cookie are cute~
Their houses are the two on the south-east part of town and they're perfectly lined up! Such good girlfriends = P


And the pain begins...


----------



## Melyora

MayorBlueRose said:


> View attachment 183654
> 
> New town of Highland.
> (cannot find my old game so ive restarted! taken my two weeks plus to find a nice decient map!)
> 
> Mayor Claire
> Villagers: Whitney, Butch, Tia, Sheldon and Tutu.
> Fruit: Pair
> Grass: Triangle
> 
> Pretty happy with this!!



Such a pretty map! I really like the locations of your facilities!


----------



## rocklazy

Heres my new town Regalia o:
Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the map except for that one pond near retail but beggars can't be choosers 
Current villagers: Julian, Diana, Freckles, Rasher, Merengue, Roald, Ed, Marshal, Sylvia, and Ruby <3
I have apples as the main fruit and triangle grass as well if anyones curious >o<


----------



## Melyora

rocklazy said:


> Heres my new town Regalia o:
> Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the map except for that one pond near retail but beggars can't be choosers
> Current villagers: Julian, Diana, Freckles, Rasher, Merengue, Roald, Ed, Marshal, Sylvia, and Ruby <3
> I have apples as the main fruit and triangle grass as well if anyones curious >o<



Yeah, the pond at Retail is always there. That's something that cannot be avoided XD
Lovely villager list! 

I like how Retail and Town Hall are both on the top side of the map ^_^ I had that too with one of my old towns, I really regret resetting that one XD


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Melyora said:


> Such a pretty map! I really like the locations of your facilities!



thank you very much!  
Julian decided to move in! (right in front of my house lol)


----------



## rocklazy

Melyora said:


> Yeah, the pond at Retail is always there. That's something that cannot be avoided XD
> Lovely villager list!
> 
> I like how Retail and Town Hall are both on the top side of the map ^_^ I had that too with one of my old towns, I really regret resetting that one XD



Sometimes I've gotten lucky at finding maps but I was getting desperate since I was resetting for almost 6 hours ol
I also like the Town hall and Retail being close together and also the bonus Julian who plotted right in between .
And I couldn't have gotten any of my lovely villagers without the forums help ~ (and a close friend lol)


----------



## A r i a n e

Melyora said:


> So I reset yesterday and after 30 - 50 minutes this is what I decided with.
> 
> View attachment 183734
> 
> A list of features:
> - Brown station roof (my favorite, a brown or red roof is a must for me)
> - Circle grass (cute, grass types doesn't really matter much to me)
> - Cherries (lovely!)
> - Town Hall on top of the map and out of the way
> - Plaza quite central
> - ReTail near the docks
> - A little pond near my house <3
> 
> I got a great line-up of starters! These are all new, never had them before in earlier towns! I've always wanted to see Rod, and Daisy and Cookie are cute~
> Their houses are the two on the south-east part of town and they're perfectly lined up! Such good girlfriends = P
> View attachment 183738
> 
> And the pain begins...
> View attachment 183739



so jealous of this map!! it's perfect and full of possibilities ;-;


----------



## Orihime-chan

rocklazy said:


> Sometimes I've gotten lucky at finding maps but I was getting desperate since I was resetting for almost 6 hours ol
> I also like the Town hall and Retail being close together and also the bonus Julian who plotted right in between .
> And I couldn't have gotten any of my lovely villagers without the forums help ~ (and a close friend lol)


yeah you better thank me . lel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so how do you get that little map thingy? cuz it seem kinda confusing to me...


----------



## HHoney

Kitsey said:


> View attachment 183423
> 
> I love my new map. Circle grass, peaches, lots of space in the north for a campsite surrounded by cedar trees, and love the town square and Re-Tail locations. It is a bit tough currently to run from the left-hand beach or main street to Re-Tail, though. I just have to figure out the best spot to put a second bridge (somewhere by the two houses on the left). And I never thought I'd say this, but I wish there was another pond or two north of the river  Overall, though, I think it's great.



I'm about to reset my other town and that is like an almost perfect map for what I want! I have had way too many towns with east beaches. West seems refreshing and "coastal". 
Excellent choice.

P.S. I'm getting into more ponds lately. What am I thinking!


----------



## Kitsey

HHoney said:


> I'm about to reset my other town and that is like an almost perfect map for what I want! I have had way too many towns with east beaches. West seems refreshing and "coastal".
> Excellent choice.
> 
> P.S. I'm getting into more ponds lately. What am I thinking!



I've been really enjoying it so far; there are a lot of options for where to put pwps. I hope you find what you're looking for.

Ponds can add atmosphere to an area! Trouble is, they're never where you want them to be  And often in the way of things.


----------



## Nunbal

Ok here's my new main town. I also got apple as my native fruit! So happy with it!!


----------



## rocklazy

Nunbal said:


> Ok here's my new main town. I also got apple as my native fruit! So happy with it!!



Oh man that looks amazing!! I'm super jealous D:


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 184273​
Started a new town again, the old one wasn't so good as I thought at the beginning. Took me about
3 days of resetting to get it (I just wanted a good looking town map...). Native fruit is cherry, which
is perfect, I also like how the villagers put their houses.


----------



## Nunbal

rocklazy said:


> Oh man that looks amazing!! I'm super jealous D:



Thank you!! I'm glad I decided to reset. I literally love everything about it


----------



## LemonMelon

*Halp*

I started playing a little less than month ago and I'm thinking about resetting (even though I already have all shops except the fortune teller's, including roost cafe, have over 50% of fish, fossils, and bugs donated, and have almost expanded my house fully). Since I didn't get to pick a layout in the last AC I played (gamecube), I didn't think much of the 4 layouts and just picked what I thought might be most convenient. Turns out I was extremely wrong and hate my layout. It feels super crowded and like I don't have any space to work with. My retail is far away from the dock, and I have a stupid piece of beach I can only access by diving. I also wish I had a south side waterfall and a less windy river. I have peaches which are ok and Ankha who I love, but I'm not too attached to most of my other villagers.

TL;DR: I've unlocked a lot of the game and have a lot of items (clothes, furniture, silver tools), but I don't like my town layout.

Also, question: how do I add a picture so I can show you guys my layout?


----------



## LemonMelon

I guess my question is do you guys think it's worth it to throw away 100+ hours of work (in about 3 weeks) for a town layout that you love? It makes me sad to think about losing everything and starting over but I'm really frustrated with my layout and my cousin and boyfriend both have a resident in my town. Neither of them are attached to their characters. What do you guys think?

Ugh I still can't post pictures!!


----------



## ChillyKio

LemonMelon said:


> I guess my question is do you guys think it's worth it to throw away 100+ hours of work (in about 3 weeks) for a town layout that you love? It makes me sad to think about losing everything and starting over but I'm really frustrated with my layout and my cousin and boyfriend both have a resident in my town. Neither of them are attached to their characters. What do you guys think?
> 
> Ugh I still can't post pictures!!



You can always transfer items and get villagers again, but town layouts are never going to change. I'd say, go ahead. It's worth it. Just ask someone to hold your items.


----------



## pandapples

I'm super proud of my map now! Got the police station and cafe pwps soon after one another. Now I just need to figure out how to landscape and do the paths =/


----------



## HopeForHyrule

This is Oeilvert. I'm slowly moving over my villagers from Balamb, because I hate the map oh so much.



Gilead. I'm currently obsessed with The Dark Tower series (reading it for the first time), and I desperately wanted a town to reflect my newest literary love.



And Bunifrey, my gaming baby. This town is the sole reason why I bought a Powersave; even if it ever corrupts, I'll be able to restore it. I'd probably never pick up another Animal Crossing game for the rest of my life if I lost this town.


----------



## Bowie

HopeForHyrule said:


> View attachment 184412
> 
> This is Oeilvert. I'm slowly moving over my villagers from Balamb, because I hate the map oh so much.
> 
> View attachment 184413
> 
> Gilead. I'm currently obsessed with The Dark Tower series (reading it for the first time), and I desperately wanted a town to reflect my newest literary love.
> 
> View attachment 184414
> 
> And Bunifrey, my gaming baby. This town is the sole reason why I bought a Powersave; even if it ever corrupts, I'll be able to restore it. I'd probably never pick up another Animal Crossing game for the rest of my life if I lost this town.



Nice to see someone with multiple towns for once!

If I wanted to have more I could, but maintaining one is hard enough. I'd only really have another one for cycling or maybe storing items. I remember having no room for anything in _City Folk_ (mostly because all my friends used to give me a bunch of free stuff) and wishing I had a second town to shove it all.


----------



## crossinganimal

Tarajal


----------



## Cthulhu

pandapples said:


> View attachment 184396
> 
> I'm super proud of my map now! Got the police station and cafe pwps soon after one another. Now I just need to figure out how to landscape and do the paths =/



Oh wow, I'm super jealous of your expert use of plotting D: I wish I had the patience to do something like that..


----------



## NuttyS

This is Arborlon. Really pleased with the villager layout except for that one above the river  It's Broccolo, and I can't decide if I want to let him go or not, not just because of the layout, there are other factors.



This is Eternia.



And this is Hobbiton.


----------



## Elin1O

So I don't plot reset, I let villagers live where they place their houses the first time. Mainly because I don't know how to plot reset, but also because I really don't like them lined up, and I'm a slacker, so I ain't wasting time on that. 

This is Tazmily, my main town. It has no theme, and my villagers are just random villagers that I like a lot. I'm not super happy with it at the moment, and I can't bother redoing my whole town. I like my second town more, as a result.


This is Podunk, my second town. It's an all deer town, the only one I don't have yet is Lopez. Kody has his place at the moment, and I want him out as soon as possible. Kody is also preventing me from making a great bridge (he's the isolated one in the right corner).


----------



## spamurai

pandapples said:


> View attachment 184396
> 
> I'm super proud of my map now! Got the police station and cafe pwps soon after one another. Now I just need to figure out how to landscape and do the paths =/



That's such a cool map.
I never was able to reset so much to get my houses in a straight line >.<


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12

I'm not really sure what people class a la a good map,  I had my town with 5 ponds,  triangle grazed. 
Blue townhall roof,  Green train station roof.  But then my recycle was in the top right and Molly was in front of town hall. 
I restarted again,  realised that I should do a theme and my town layout is rubbish again.  So then I restarted again and it was ok but my town hall, plaza,  recycle and my grass patterns weren't perfect.


----------



## ChillyKio

This is the town of Kamiki! My map looks like a mess haha
Some things about it:
Native fruit: Orange
Grass: Triangles
Train station: Brown
3 ponds (hate the one in front of train station)
8 rocks (yuck)

I really love this map, but I've considered resetting so many times. I then realized, working around the imperfections is part of making your town unique!


----------



## brutongaster

here's my weird lil map. it's given me trouble over the years but, you know, i think i'm cool with it now


----------



## Pug

this is mine! i still need to move out two villagers though (the one in front of town hall and the one furthest to the right). i don't really like how the plaza is on the bottom half of town but it's alright i guess, i can deal with it


----------



## MaraxLena

http://imgur.com/KmqpFYU
http://imgur.com/cbdYhB0

Here are my maps.  Im super picky lol.


----------



## MaraxLena

Pug said:


> this is mine! i still need to move out two villagers though (the one in front of town hall and the one furthest to the right). i don't really like how the plaza is on the bottom half of town but it's alright i guess, i can deal with it



Ooh your map is very lovely!


----------



## kinsnuf

ignore the x's over certain houses!
this is my map! i like it quite a bit, but i was wondering what you guys think of it. native fruit is apples, grass is circle, train station is green, one pond.
and like a billion rocks i dont even want to count them


----------



## shrekluvsme

Hey guys!  I really like all of your towns. It's really interesting to see the many different layouts. This is mine! Let me know what you think~






Native fruit: Apples
Neighbors: Stinky, Annalisa, Axel, Fuschia, Julian, Bones, Frank, Purrl, Velma, and Victoria

Up in the top left there's a big empty spot on the map, but I have a fountain there with fruit trees around it, so my map isn't completely uneven haha. Also trying to do a whole this whole splitting my town due to types of structures -like, on my left will be my mostly business structures, and towards the right will be a spread out neighborhood area.


----------



## dizzy bone

shrekluvsme said:


> Hey guys!  I really like all of your towns. It's really interesting to see the many different layouts. This is mine! Let me know what you think~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native fruit: Apples
> Neighbors: Stinky, Annalisa, Axel, Fuschia, Julian, Bones, Frank, Purrl, Velma, and Victoria
> 
> Up in the top left there's a big empty spot on the map, but I have a fountain there with fruit trees around it, so my map isn't completely uneven haha. Also trying to do a whole this whole splitting my town due to types of structures -like, on my left will be my mostly business structures, and towards the right will be a spread out neighborhood area.



Ahhh I REALLY love your map! I love the pond in front of your mayor's house and the row of villagers on the right. Makes me wanna reset but I just did it a few weeks ago and spent so much time on it already heh. Your villagers are great too.. I love Stinky <3


----------



## lenoreluna

I got a brand new hard copy of ACNL and I am being SUPER picky about my ma overart). The problem is, the odds of getting everything I want is almost impossible. I've been resetting for like a month and I STILL haven't found my dream town...

My Ideal Map: Apples, Blue Train Station, Blue Town Hall, Circle grass, South facing river, Ocean on the left side, large beach landing, Town Hall near the top of the map, Town tree not by railroad tracks, retail by the beach or at the top of the map, buildings not clustered together, no thin wasted land strip at the top of the map, and a private peninsula for the mayor's house.
Are other people this picky?


----------



## ChillyKio

This is my new map for my second town!
Pros:
Square grass (though, I don't care about the grass)
Peaches
Town Plaza centered 
Red-roofed train station
Private beach
Ramp to beach facing towards dock
5 appealing starters, including Flurry, one of my dreamies!
Cons:
1 strip of land at top, BUT a player house can fit there, as well as some PWPs.
Retail far from beach
Space might be an issue, now that I look at it

I'm NOT map resetting again, but not that I need to! I really like this map!


----------



## kinsnuf

kinsnuf said:


> View attachment 185875
> ignore the x's over certain houses!
> this is my map! i like it quite a bit, but i was wondering what you guys think of it. native fruit is apples, grass is circle, train station is green, one pond.
> and like a billion rocks i dont even want to count them



up


----------



## GirlPolarBear

It isn't great but I love it xD


----------



## Barbara

kinsnuf said:


> up



That's sad...


----------



## kinsnuf

Barbara said:


> That's sad...



what's sad? i was looking for opinions on my map.


----------



## Eline

kinsnuf said:


> View attachment 185875
> ignore the x's over certain houses!
> this is my map! i like it quite a bit, but i was wondering what you guys think of it. native fruit is apples, grass is circle, train station is green, one pond.
> and like a billion rocks i dont even want to count them



I saw you upped this one. I think this map looks really good! Re-Tail very close to the dock and I really like two big beaches. I think you did really well c:


----------



## Azurenna

Here's my town map:



*Town*: Utopia
*Mayor*: Azu
*Native fruit*: Orange
*Grass*: Square
*Villagers*: Benjamin, Biff, Cally, Francine, Hazel, Peaches, Pompom, Rooney, Stitches, Tex

I'm happy with it. My house is next to the waterfall and it's near both the train station and city hall. Even the Plaza is in a nice central location.


----------



## dizzy bone

Azurenna said:


> Here's my town map:
> 
> View attachment 186774
> 
> *Town*: Utopia
> *Mayor*: Azu
> *Native fruit*: Orange
> *Grass*: Square
> *Villagers*: Benjamin, Biff, Cally, Francine, Hazel, Peaches, Pompom, Rooney, Stitches, Tex
> 
> I'm happy with it. My house is next to the waterfall and it's near both the train station and city hall. Even the Plaza is in a nice central location.



I love all the hand drawn sign posts  Lovely town! You have a really great map. I have a central plaza too but my map feels sooo small and cramped because of it. Now I wish it was out of the way :'I Oh yeah and I love your house with the waterfall in front and that tiny little private beach just for jacob's ladders


----------



## Amy-chan

*Town:* Lumina
*Mayor:* Corona
*Native fruit:* apple
*Grass:* square
*Villagers:* Ed, Friga, Iggly, Tom, Katt, Phoebe, Ruby, Lolly, Doc, Anabelle


----------



## Mentagon

Behold, my beautiful new town map after the update... Thanks, Harv. :I

Town: Celeste
Mayor: Sarah
Native fruit: Cherries
Grass: Circle
Train Station: Red
Villagers: Moe*, Big Top*, Agent S*, Antonio*, Muffy, Vesta, Beau, Eugene, Vladimir - keeping the ones with the asterisk


----------



## Clover-Palette

dizzy bone said:


> I love all the hand drawn sign posts  Lovely town! You have a really great map. I have a central plaza too but my map feels sooo small and cramped because of it. Now I wish it was out of the way :'I Oh yeah and I love your house with the waterfall in front and that tiny little private beach just for jacob's ladders



_Hand drawn sign posts...? 

Honestly you have a really nice map! I am almost jealous 
_


----------



## Mayor-Teddy

*Town:* Fillory
*Mayor:* Teddy
*Native fruit:* Oranges but replaced them all with cherry trees
*Grass:* Triangles
*Villagers: *Sly, Nan, Anchovy, Gabi, Bianca, Julian, Butch, Bree & Kabuki

*Likes:* 
- The lay-out of the map, not too fond of crossing bridges so I liked how the small island was not my main-place to go to. 
- The place of my home being near the plaza, beach and Recycler 
- I like how the three important things are near each other as it really gives that 'town' feeling

*Dislikes: *
- How all the new villagers decided to move in all around me
- My native fruit not being cherries as I hoped for a pink Plaza tree during the spring 
- My current road route (but that is fixable)


----------



## mayortash

Mayor-Teddy said:


> View attachment 187371
> *Town:* Fillory
> *Mayor:* Teddy
> *Native fruit:* Oranges but replaced them all with cherry trees
> *Grass:* Triangles
> *Villagers: *Sly, Nan, Anchovy, Gabi, Bianca, Julian, Butch, Bree & Kabuki
> 
> *Likes:*
> - The lay-out of the map, not too fond of crossing bridges so I liked how the small island was not my main-place to go to.
> - The place of my home being near the plaza, beach and Recycler
> - I like how the three important things are near each other as it really gives that 'town' feeling
> 
> *Dislikes: *
> - How all the new villagers decided to move in all around me
> - My native fruit not being cherries as I hoped for a pink Plaza tree during the spring
> - My current road route (but that is fixable)



I think everyone's plaza tree turns pink in spring regardless of town fruit


----------



## Mayor-Teddy

Really? Oh god that would make me so happy ^-^ Guess we'll have to wait for spring to arrive =D


----------



## FuwaKiwi

Time for a little update. 
This is my main town Pekoe.


*Name:* Pekoe
*Mayor*: Chrissy

*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Grass*: Circle
*Station*: Blue

*Villagers:* Skye || Phoebe || Drift || Freya || Marshal || Lucky || Bangle || Cole || Goldie || Cece

I really love this map. But I have no idea what I should do in the empty corner xD. Also I don't like the spot where I placed the cafe...ugh x.x


This is my second town Maple, which I started for the update :3. 


*Name:* Maple
*Mayor:* Chrissy 

*Native Fruit: *Apples
*Grass: *Triangle
*Station:* Red

*Villagers*: Rocco || Nate || Queenie || Hazel || Puddles

It's like a mirrored version of Pekoe. I really like its river. The only thing I don't like is the spot for the retrail. Also I don't really like the triangle grass. And again apples are my native fruit. But overall, I really love it :3


----------



## Licorice

My map now with the update. I really like the new campsite entrance.


----------



## CloverTown

Licorice said:


> My map now with the update. I really like the new campsite entrance.
> View attachment 187616



Does it not annoy you that the river around your house flows both ways? Maybe it's just me but I'd hate the area in the river where it flows opposite ways :/


----------



## Wish

I've never seen a map like that is it real?


----------



## Licorice

CloverTown said:


> Does it not annoy you that the river around your house flows both ways? Maybe it's just me but I'd hate the area in the river where it flows opposite ways :/



Nah not really. It's a small price to pay for 3 waterfalls.


----------



## spamurai

Licorice said:


> My map now with the update. I really like the new campsite entrance.
> View attachment 187616



I don't think I've seen 2 rivers before :O
Is this a map created after the update?

It is strange it flows both ways, but you could just pretend the water comes into the river from underneath the bridge xD


----------



## Licorice

spamurai said:


> I don't think I've seen 2 rivers before :O
> Is this a map created after the update?
> 
> It is strange it flows both ways, but you could just pretend the water comes into the river from underneath the bridge xD



My town was edited through hacking before the update


----------



## Soigne

no its a hacked map you cant get two rivers naturally

LMAO i didnt see that they already responded hours before me yikes


----------



## spamurai

Ah, that's disappointing ha.


----------



## Melyora

So this is my new map since 3 November to celebrate the update ^_^




To be honest, I deleted my town on 2 November and it took my a whole day to find a new map (not like I was doing 24 straught of resets, but yeah, I spent quite some hours XD)

Partly because of my requirements xD

I wanted a rather small and straight river, Town Hall on top side, Retail preferably near the docks and Plaza a bit central, not at the edges of the map. And lots of open space, So no U-shape river or like that.

So that's already quite difficult, and I found several good maps, but I really really need a brown or red train station roof... I just really dislike the green and blue one. I had one once, but the color irritated me so, it didnt look natural... 
And I do not want oranges as town fruit. Just no. Instant reset if I see them.

I went pretty hardcore with resetting this time, but I love my map right now!

To sum up:
- Red Roofed Train Station
- Cherries
- Circle grass (my favorite, so big plus)
- Plaza in the center of the map
- Retail easy accesible
- Town Hall top half of the map
- Lots of open space


----------



## StiX

Haven't posted my town map in over a year. A lot has changed (never started a new town though).

My idea is to slowly move all the villagers to the right island with the left island being a small park with projects! I started to like the villagers living there though so I'm going to look for their cards until I really get rid of them...

My villagers are:

-Rudy
-Chrissy
-Bree
-Cole
-Rizzo
-Tia
-Bob
-Apollo
-Stitches
-Step


----------



## Eline

Licorice said:


> My map now with the update. I really like the new campsite entrance.
> View attachment 187616



Do you have a DA? I'd love to see that second river!


----------



## dizzy bone

Clover-Palette said:


> _Hand drawn sign posts...?
> 
> Honestly you have a really nice map! I am almost jealous
> _



Ah, I visited their town through dream suite so I was talking about that, not anything on the map image itself


----------



## pocky

Town of *?clair*
*Mayor*: Praline
*Other humans*: Cr?me, Lait

*Town Fruit*: Orange
*Grass*: Circle
*Town Hall*: Blue
*Train Station*: Brown
*Ordinance*: Beautiful Town (too many flowers)

Villagers: Mott, Stitches, Ren?e, Kabuki, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal, Lucky, Beau, Lily
Past Villagers: Merengue, Diana, Marina


----------



## Cascade

pocky said:


> View attachment 187932
> 
> Town of *?clair*
> *Mayor*: Praline
> *Other humans*: Cr?me, Lait
> 
> *Town Fruit*: Orange
> *Grass*: Circle
> *Town Hall*: Blue
> *Train Station*: Brown
> *Ordinance*: Beautiful Town (too many flowers)
> 
> Villagers: Mott, Stitches, Ren?e, Kabuki, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal, Lucky, Beau, Lily
> Past Villagers: Merengue, Diana, Marina



One of the best map I've ever seen  i love the villagers house + your plaza in the center area


----------



## pocky

Cascade said:


> One of the best map I've ever seen  i love the villagers house + your plaza in the center area



Thank you! Im quite happy with it myself! Sadly the new campsite messed up my decorations quite a bit


----------



## SakuraJD

pocky said:


> Thank you! Im quite happy with it myself! Sadly the new campsite messed up my decorations quite a bit



I was curious about the new campsite myself  my map is in my signature, you can see i have a similar setup goin on~


----------



## Laov

I have no idea how I am going to work on this one but I like it


----------



## Melyora

Laov said:


> View attachment 188070
> 
> I have no idea how I am going to work on this one but I like it



Pretty! I like the big open areas of your map, lots of room. The beach with two ramps, I really like that!


----------



## Flare

These maps are too perfect to bear. ;-;


----------



## spamurai

Since I came back and played with the update, some new villagers have move around the map on my paths and stuff :O


----------



## Flare

spamurai said:


> Since I came back and played with the update, some new villagers have move around the map on my paths and stuff :O


Yes, this is quite a blessing.


----------



## bloomwaker

I just recently reset. This is my current map:


----------



## Flare

bloomwaker said:


> I just recently reset. This is my current map:


You have my town's twin :3
Just the holding pond that's different though.


----------



## Lualdara

Here's Noctua now that I've obtained all 10 dreamies!

Mayor: Lua
Villagers: Julian, Phoebe, Merengue, Apple, Muffy, Lucky, Ankha, Bam, Lobo, Marshal
Native fruit: Cherries
Grass pattern: Circles
Train station: Brown (will be changed to Fairytale once I unlock it)
Town hall: Green (will be changed to Fairytale once I unlock it)

It's pretty much exactly what I wanted, and I'm so lucky because the update didn't ruin my "all buildings lined up at the top" scheme! I'm glad the campground spawned right next to the town hall, otherwise that'd be ruined.

I plot reset my villagers on the southern half of the map so it's more like a residential area (but not in a long straight line because I thought that'd look too unnatural). That also means I have a lot of free space on the top half to make natural landscapes.

Overall I'm really happy with my map and I hope I can stick with Noctua for a long while!


----------



## Requity

This is Mahogany, the town that revived my love for all things Animal Crossing. It has native apples and square grass, and the island has coconuts and lychees. I'm so lucky to have all of my favorite fruit!


I thought it was hilarious how everyone except for one villager decided to plot on top of the town hall. It's something that would normally bother me, but with the update keeping villagers from plotting on paths, it's actually made it a breeze to figure out where to place plotting areas for PWPs and villagers!


----------



## Balentay

(Post layout totally stolen from Envyena p: )
Mayor: Balentay
Villagers: Sally, Shep, Octavian, Bones, Gala, Phoebe, Bella, Alli, Diana, Ankha
Native fruit: Peaches
Grass pattern: Triangles
Train station: Default
Town hall: Default

That cluster by the tent is comprised of Diana, Bones, Octavian and Shep.  The one off to the side of the four of them is Alli.
I actually rather like where my new campsite turned out!  It's right beside Brewster's, which wasn't something I was expecting.


----------



## nap

after hours and hours of resetting (approx 10) i finally found what i was looking for !!

the town of sleepy !
mayor mae (my late cat's name rip sally mae)

- circle grass
- peach town frui
- blue train station roof
- everything in a row
- isolated island type river
- peninsula for my house 
- beach on the left party on the right
- only one pond and NOT inbetween the shops
- no rocks inbetween the shops so i can build the police station and cafe in a line

my biggest criteria was the layout and grass shape and peaches were a SUPER BONUS along with blue train station roof !! 

i love my town soso much


----------



## BellBanker

I really like where my house is.


----------



## dizzy bone

BellBanker said:


> I really like where my house is.



I love your map! I actually wish I had more ponds in my town (I only have 2). I know a lot of people find this undesirable in a map.


----------



## Requity

BellBanker said:


> I really like where my house is.


Normally I hate maps with ponds clustered together like that, but it looks like your house fits perfectly! Do you have any screenshots of it?


----------



## trickypitfall

Mayor: Leah
Fruit: Oranges
Grass: Circle
Town Hall: Yellow
Trainstation : Brown
- Villagers -
|| Shep || Cole || Poncho || Tipper || Freckles || Mitzi || Rocco || Drake || Broffina || Deirdre ||​
This is my little town of Damproot! Second town I've ever had and I'm so very pleased with it. 

[The yellow houses are villagers I'm planning on moving out. Poncho is already claimed, but if anyone has any interest in Tipper or Freckles let me know]


----------



## Miss

I'm fairly new to the game and the forums, so I thought I'd introduce my town ^.^



*Town of Arcadia*
Mayor: Kit
Fruit: Orange
Grass: Square

*~ Villagers ~*
Lopez, Genji, Pashmina, Bunnie, Wolfgang, Erik, Freya, Lolly, Fauna, Merry​
+ Map split evenly North/South 
+ South-facing Waterfall 
+ Small Peninsula 
+ One long, one wide Beach
+ Town Plaza off to the side
+ Green Station and Town Hall


----------



## Fernweh

My new town. Really like the placement of the town plaza, retail and town hall!
Any ideas on where to put my campsite?


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 188767

*Town of Mellphis*

*Mayor:* Perry
*Fruit:* Cherries
*Grass:* Circle

*Villagers:* W. Link, Inkwell, Cranston, Fuchsia, Whitney (will be 
replace soon with Bitty), Pietro, Sylvana, Rosie, Hopper and Claude.

I really love this map. I wish some villagers would have placed their houses 
in the second half of the town, but that's ok. I will make a park there.​


----------



## Wiim

*RODAIN*






Mayor: Rhine
Native fruit: Cherries
Grass pattern: Squares

Villagers: Lolly, Wolfgang, Hamlet, Stitches, Rosie, Marshal, Erik, Deirdre, Coco and Freya!​


----------



## spamurai

Wiim said:


> *RODAIN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor: Rhine
> Native fruit: Cherries
> Grass pattern: Squares
> 
> Villagers: Lolly, Wolfgang, Hamlet, Stitches, Rosie, Marshal, Erik, Deirdre, Coco and Freya!​



Woah, this is villager position goals.
Really, really awesome.
I've only just started properly plot resetting.
If I ever do another town, I'm totally trying to line houses up and group them better.
Awesome map.


----------



## Savens

Mayor: Saven
Town Name: Draxy


----------



## GuerreraD

Oh, that's another awesome map!  Very balanced, aligned and centered. Congratulations, and enjoy it!


----------



## Kristine015

spamurai said:


> Woah, this is villager position goals.
> Really, really awesome.
> I've only just started properly plot resetting.
> If I ever do another town, I'm totally trying to line houses up and group them better.
> Awesome map.



I'd love to get my villagers houses aligned like that ^_^ but I probably just won't have the patience to do it..

- - - Post Merge - - -



nap said:


> View attachment 188534
> 
> after hours and hours of resetting (approx 10) i finally found what i was looking for !!
> 
> the town of sleepy !
> mayor mae (my late cat's name rip sally mae)
> 
> - circle grass
> - peach town frui
> - blue train station roof
> - everything in a row
> - isolated island type river
> - peninsula for my house
> - beach on the left party on the right
> - only one pond and NOT inbetween the shops
> - no rocks inbetween the shops so i can build the police station and cafe in a line
> 
> my biggest criteria was the layout and grass shape and peaches were a SUPER BONUS along with blue train station roof !!
> 
> i love my town soso much



The lay out of your town is very similar to mines ^_^ I have 3 ponds thogh =<


----------



## nap

Kristine015 said:


> I'd love to get my villagers houses aligned like that ^_^ but I probably just won't have the patience to do it..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The lay out of your town is very similar to mines ^_^ I have 3 ponds thogh =<



 i actually forgot to mention that my criteria was kind of like only one or more than two!! i like when people landscape really nicely around ponds particularly the lil 8 shaped ones ~

congrats on sharing our layout, it's my favourite !!


----------



## Kaedyn

Mayor: Z?ŋα♀
Town: Z?mura
Native fruit: Apples
Grass pattern: Triangles






Current Villagers: Julian, Muffy, Bella, Cookie, Carmen, Bree, Cheri, Blaire, Butch

I never actually planned for this layout, and it's super restrictive but I somehow made it work for me. :3​


----------



## piske

Here's my town map!

Town name: Arupaka
Native fruit: Oranges
Current villagers: Tutu, Poppy, Bones, Henry, Stinky, Groucho, Derwin, Paula and Becky (planning on getting rid of almost everyone)
Human residents: Mayor, no other residents
Square grass
No PWPs yet~

I actually really hate how bumpy the river and beach are, but there is a lot of open space which is ideal for the PWPs that I want. Also, there is only one pond, so that makes me happy!


----------



## faceburn

GuerreraD said:


> Oh, that's another awesome map!  Very balanced, aligned and centered. Congratulations, and enjoy it!



Why would you want that?  If I had a map like that, I would restart right away.


----------



## Cheren

Here's the town map of Greens. This map actually wasn't my first choice, but I had been resetting for a while and decided to take a closer look at it. I ended up really loving it! I decided to put the mayor's house down next to the pond in the northern part of town, and another house down next to the pond in the southern part of town. It looks pretty cute, and instead of them just being ponds in my town, they became my ponds. They frame the houses nicely, if that makes sense.

Other reasons why I like my map:
-Secret beach
-South facing ramp to the beach/dock
-Re-Tail is close to the beach/dock
-Great spots for PWPs (like Brewster's and lighthouse)
-River is kind of small, I feel like I really only need the two bridges


----------



## dizzy bone

*Town* Tinytree
*Mayor* Jules
*Native Fruit* Apples
*Villagers* Chief, Stinky, Opal, Nana, O'Hare, Tangy, Beau, Freckles, Pudge, Hazel 

*Dream Address* 4A00-0021-97C5


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

This one is my new town, Space. I tried finding a map that's a little similar to my other town and this was- by far, given from the choice of maps- the closest. And as much as I would reset each time the map selection came up, I didn't want to do it several times over so I went with this one and I'm going to work around it... hopefully.






And this map is what Town currently looks like. I feel like it didn't have enough convenient places for PWPs and buildings such as the Cafe or the Campsite as opposed to what free space there is in, heh, Space.

Although I may be grateful for Lucky moving into Space, his plot is inconvenient as it is very close to a ramp leading to the beach. Therefore, when I get to laying down paths, Lucky's house won't be accessed via the paths leading to the ramp as there isn't much space to lay down enough path. I would've reset had I found out earlier when playing the game but I already done tasks that I didn't really want to do again. I'll see what I can do about plot resetting... argh!


----------



## ethergaunts

> *FERDOUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYOR
> _serena_
> 
> FRUIT
> _apples_
> 
> VILLAGERS
> _blanche // clay // diana // fang // fuchsia // kabuki // katt // opal // pekoe // biskit_​



hi! this is the first animal crossing game i've played, and this is my first town, and i think it's turned out pretty nicely! it's a little seaside paradise, as you can see by the location of most of the villagers' homes.

on the mainland, we have biskit west of the train station, clay by the entrance to main street, and katt south of re-tail by the bridge. on the island starting from the far east, we have fuchsia, my house, diana, blanche, opal, and kabuki all in a row together. fang is to the west of the plaza, and pekoe has her house all the way up at the northwestern tip of the island. clay and biskit are both temporary villagers, and i'm planning on replacing each with gladys and hamphrey respectively. hopefully they'll decide to put their homes on the island as well, and then i can do a little shuffling of amiibo cards to get katt onto the island once i have all the other villagers i want.

most of the residents have their section of town denoted by fruit groves, flowers, or both. biskit has a stand of durian trees leading up to and around his home, pekoe is nestled amongst a bamboo forest with a giant field of poppies separating her house from fang's house, which is nestled into a grove of lemon trees. south of fang is a stand of perfect apples that connect to a stand of lychees which connect to a stand of mangoes that the campsite and kabuki's house touch. north of the plaza is a field of lilies that connect to the orange groves surrounding the water well. those groves connect to another mango stand which connects to a stand of persimmons that run north of kabuki's house and behind opal's house. the cherry groves sit behind blanche's home and to the west of diana's home, and in between diana's home and my home are the peach groves. on the mainland, there's a stand of pears surrounding the pond southwest of clay's home with regular apple trees scattered around, and there are tons of coconuts and bananas along the beach.


----------



## Requity

I decided to reset my old town after realizing how little space there was for PWPs. Thankfully, I didn't have to reset for long before I found this charming town!



Name: Maplebay
Native Fruit: Apple
Grass Shape: Triangle
Starting Villagers: Ava, Biff, Drago, Robin, Roscoe
Town Hall: Blue
Train Station: Brown

What's really nice is even after laying down plotting areas for villagers and PWPs, there's still a lot of space leftover for landscaping and other things. Even the rocks are placed pretty conveniently!


----------



## Arabelle

Requity said:


> I decided to reset my old town after realizing how little space there was for PWPs. Thankfully, I didn't have to reset for long before I found this charming town!
> 
> View attachment 189870
> 
> Name: Maplebay
> Native Fruit: Apple
> Grass Shape: Triangle
> Starting Villagers: Ava, Biff, Drago, Robin, Roscoe
> Town Hall: Blue
> Train Station: Brown
> 
> What's really nice is even after laying down plotting areas for villagers and PWPs, there's still a lot of space leftover for landscaping and other things. Even the rocks are placed pretty conveniently!



I love your map!! Wow.  Lots of open space and all the main buildings (Retails by train station, plaza and town hall) are in a nice spot.. I can picture villager plots and player houses lined up. River is pretty straight and not bendy.  it's making me wanna reset my new copy. haha i probably won't tho.. lol Anyways, congrats!!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

My town map. Started this town in 2013, still playing. I?m not too happy with it, but I don?t want to start over and erase all progress just for that reason. Anyone any ideas how to improve it? Maybe something with the house placement of my villagers or anything?


----------



## Requity

JapaneseBlossom said:


> View attachment 190065
> My town map. Started this town in 2013, still playing. I?m not too happy with it, but I don?t want to start over and erase all progress just for that reason. Anyone any ideas how to improve it? Maybe something with the house placement of my villagers or anything?


What exactly aren't you happy with? I think it's a pretty map.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

I don't really like the placement of my permanent pwp's like the caf? and the police station, and I feel like I don't really have 'space' to work with. The whole bottom part of town is taken by my house, the plaza, the cafe and the campsite. I feel like all I really can do there is paths.


----------



## dizzy bone

JapaneseBlossom said:


> I don't really like the placement of my permanent pwp's like the caf? and the police station, and I feel like I don't really have 'space' to work with. The whole bottom part of town is taken by my house, the plaza, the cafe and the campsite. I feel like all I really can do there is paths.



I agree with the user above, it is a very pretty map! perhaps you can try landscaping with the 1x1 pwps if you feel like there's not a lot of space? like make it a park-ish area with those weeding day topiaries and street lights? maybe some benches lining the paths? I can't really say though cause I don't know what your town looks like. my map feels kinda small too because of my permanent pwp placements :'D but I use a lot of 1-square paths so I don't take up so much space. good luck!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Those are some nice ideas! I?m gonna try putting some small pwps around town, and maybe some stepping stone like paths. Thanks!


----------



## spamurai

I've recently been adding stepping stones to my town, but mainly to help plot resettings and so a random QR design doesn't look weird xD


----------



## Clover-Palette

_- this is edited that is why there are no houses -

Honestly, this is the best map I could have! 

I think there are only 2 annoying rocks but I can work around them, to be honest

Also, the south waterfall and the way it is facing is perfect! I can also fit all my villagers
on the south part of the map which is great. I really like this map and I think I'm going to stick
with it for a while!_


----------



## dizzy bone

Clover-Palette said:


> View attachment 190755
> 
> _- this is edited that is why there are no houses -
> 
> Honestly, this is the best map I could have!
> 
> I think there are only 2 annoying rocks but I can work around them, to be honest
> 
> Also, the south waterfall and the way it is facing is perfect! I can also fit all my villagers
> on the south part of the map which is great. I really like this map and I think I'm going to stick
> with it for a while!_



It's perfect :'D I wish I could get lucky with the plaza placement when I reset! I also love how you stuck with 3 ponds... I love ponds so I like seeing maps with more than 1. Good luck with your new town!


----------



## HappynessInYou

Clover-Palette said:


> View attachment 190755
> 
> _- this is edited that is why there are no houses -
> 
> Honestly, this is the best map I could have!
> 
> I think there are only 2 annoying rocks but I can work around them, to be honest
> 
> Also, the south waterfall and the way it is facing is perfect! I can also fit all my villagers
> on the south part of the map which is great. I really like this map and I think I'm going to stick
> with it for a while!_



It's very a good map you have! Soo lucky!


----------



## okaimii

I've been trying to find a decent map and stumbled upon this one.  Only thing I'm unsure about is where to place my villagers houses.






What do you guys think?


----------



## MightyMunchlax

This is my newest town Noel.
 This is my oldest and most progressed town Ophylix.
 This is my second oldest town Olympus.
 This is the town I had to delete to make room on my SD card to do the update.  Will eventually redownload after I transfer stuff onto a new SD card with more room, but I really liked this map and how that town was turning out in some areas. 

I don't have a picture of my third town Osaka, but I'll get one and put it up when I redownload my other town.


----------



## Clover-Palette

dizzy bone said:


> It's perfect :'D I wish I could get lucky with the plaza placement when I reset! I also love how you stuck with 3 ponds... I love ponds so I like seeing maps with more than 1. Good luck with your new town!


_
The best thing is I got it on the first try of map restetting. I feel like it was a Christmas miracle and it was meant to be :') 

I actually like having ponds as I usually for forest like themes. I honestly can't beileve how lucky I was with this map tho- everything about it is perfect...I'm a very picky person but this is the best map I have eve gotten in the 3 years old playing this game_



HappynessInYou said:


> It's very a good map you have! Soo lucky!




_Thank you! I'm really pleased with it ^^_


----------



## Requity

okaimii said:


> I've been trying to find a decent map and stumbled upon this one.  Only thing I'm unsure about is where to place my villagers houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


It looks like a great starting map! The only things I would be careful about are rocks and your villagers houses. It looks like it has the potential to get pretty cramped after you hit 10 villagers and have PWPs like the cafe and police station built.


----------



## Loriii

Map of my second town






I like that I was able to fit the villager houses in the east portion which means I could focus putting the PWPs in the bigger part of my map and also, my campground is at an ideal location


----------



## dizzy bone

Role said:


> Map of my second town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that I was able to fit the villager houses in the east portion which means I could focus putting the PWPs in the bigger part of my map and also, my campground is at an ideal location



holy crap this is amazing! do you have a DA for this town?


----------



## ali.di.magix

Role said:


> Map of my second town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that I was able to fit the villager houses in the east portion which means I could focus putting the PWPs in the bigger part of my map and also, my campground is at an ideal location


That's such a perfect layout, it makes me want to cry ;-;
I'm not too fussed about layouts, but I certainly wish mine was like this!


----------



## Loriii

dizzy bone said:


> holy crap this is amazing! do you have a DA for this town?



Thank you! I'll let you know once it's updated c: I remember going to yours. I love the natural paths! They're perfect and I also like how you decorate the area surrounding the villager houses.



MayorOfMagix said:


> That's such a perfect layout, it makes me want to cry ;-;
> I'm not too fussed about layouts, but I certainly wish mine was like this!



aww thank you... I'm sure your layout/town looks super pretty! I should probably check it out soon when I can.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Role said:


> Thank you! I'll let you know once it's updated c: I remember going to yours. I love the natural paths! They're perfect and I also like how you decorate the area surrounding the villager houses.
> 
> 
> 
> aww thank you... I'm sure your layout/town looks super pretty! I should probably check it out soon when I can.


Eh, I'm not so sure xD
My layout is okay originally, but the arrangement of villagers and PWP's is pretty atrocious right now 





I used to have most of the villagers lined up along the river which wasn't too bad. But I don't think I could ever reset my town to get a better layout.


----------



## Loriii

MayorOfMagix said:


> Eh, I'm not so sure xD
> My layout is okay originally, but the arrangement of villagers and PWP's is pretty atrocious right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have most of the villagers lined up along the river which wasn't too bad. But I don't think I could ever reset my town to get a better layout.



Well I told you! Your town layout is pretty awesome! Well, if you aren't satisfied about the arrangement of PWPs, you can always demolish and rebuild them in a different place. Personally, I like where you put the cafe and police station. They're perfect! I'm not really particular about houses that they should be aligned. The villager houses in my first town are mostly spread out and the ones that are close to each other aren't even lined up. Here in my second town, I had the opportunity to arrange from the start so I took advantage plus it's easier to plot reset now because they don't usually move in on paths. I wonder what PWPs you built or how you decorated that big area at the south part of your map


----------



## ali.di.magix

Role said:


> Well I told you! Your town layout is pretty awesome! Well, if you aren't satisfied about the arrangement of PWPs, you can always demolish and rebuild them in a different place. Personally, I like where you put the cafe and police station. They're perfect! I'm not really particular about houses that they should be aligned. The villager houses in my first town are mostly spread out and the ones that are close to each other aren't even lined up. Here in my second town, I had the opportunity to arrange from the start so I took advantage plus it's easier to plot reset now because they don't usually move in on paths. I wonder what PWPs you built or how you decorated that big area at the south part of your map


The funny thing is that I haven't really developed the south part of my town xD
I've kinda left that mostly blank for fruit trees and mostly undeveloped to keep it natural. I'm style trying to figure out what I'll put there.
You'll have to visit my dream town some time to see what I mean


----------



## Loriii

MayorOfMagix said:


> The funny thing is that I haven't really developed the south part of my town xD
> I've kinda left that mostly blank for fruit trees and mostly undeveloped to keep it natural. I'm style trying to figure out what I'll put there.
> You'll have to visit my dream town some time to see what I mean



Good at least you wouldn't worry that you put something on the south that you wouldn't like. You probably have to think it over then! Oh yeah, I have to use my old mayor's to see your dream town. 

Anyway, here's the layout of my first town. The villager houses aren't aligned and not in one place though this town is pretty much finished compared to the other which is barely 2 months old


----------



## okaimii

I'm not sure if I like this one or not. ;;


----------



## Loriii

okaimii said:


> I'm not sure if I like this one or not. ;;



The first thing I noticed is it has only a single pond and it doesn't get in the way so that's plus for me. Your campground is in a pretty good spot and the town hall near the plaza. I don't mind the retail being near the train station but if you're the kind who wants to farm bugs in the island, might as well put a bridge somewhere near the back of the town hall. While I like the placement of the plaza being on the center in the small island, I thought it takes up a lot of space but if you can fit all your villagers in the very same island, that'll save a lot of space so you can concentrate putting PWPs in the northern, upper west and eastern part of your town. Just my opinion


----------



## DaviddivaD

What do you guys think of the town of Bangor? This is my first and only town. Three and a half years of memories!

Native Fruit: Peaches
Grass Type: Square
Residents: Bam, Beau, Chief, Diana, Lolly, Marina, Marshal, Phoebe, Punchy, Rosie. 

Marina will be leaving once I get Etoile hopefully in a few weeks. I recently changed most of the villagers using amiibo cards after the Welcome Amiibo update just have new faces. I had the other villagers for three years. Only Marina remains.


----------



## Flare

While resetting. I found this sheet...
http://aclilyofthevalley.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/kawanokatachi.png

- - - Post Merge - - -



Role said:


> Good at least you wouldn't worry that you put something on the south that you wouldn't like. You probably have to think it over then! Oh yeah, I have to use my old mayor's to see your dream town.
> 
> Anyway, here's the layout of my first town. The villager houses aren't aligned and not in one place though this town is pretty much finished compared to the other which is barely 2 months old


Great map!


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> While resetting. I found this sheet...
> View attachment 191301



It says invalid link (or is it just on me?)


----------



## Reyrey

Role said:


> It says invalid link (or is it just on me?)



Same here.


----------



## Barbara

Role said:


> It says invalid link (or is it just on me?)



No, it says the same for me.


----------



## Flare

Role said:


> It says invalid link (or is it just on me?)


Decided to put URL link instead. 
Trying to see which layouts are there in order to see if I like one...


----------



## moonford

Flare21 said:


> Decided to put URL link instead.
> Trying to see which layouts are there in order to see if I like one...



What does it indicate? Like the numbers on the side and stuff.


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> Decided to put URL link instead.
> Trying to see which layouts are there in order to see if I like one...



Ooh this would be handy especially if you're looking for a specific layout


----------



## DaviddivaD

No one said anything about my town map.


----------



## Loriii

DaviddivaD said:


> No one said anything about my town map.
> 
> View attachment 191343



Don't be sad! People are probably just busy  Anyway, your town map is awesome! I like that your police station is beside the town hall and the rest (Cafe, Re-Tail) are right next to each other. The location of your campground is perfect being close to the plaza. You probably have a lot of space for PWPs especially in the north part of your map and that part near the plaza. You only have two ponds! Plus they don't get in the way like they're in the middle or in front of the train station. All in all, it's a pretty good map for me


----------



## Prassel

Town: Poskity
Start date: 30th August 2013
Mayor: Prassel
Local Fruit: Apples
Villagers I care about: Marshal, Stitches

Thinking about resetting... but leaning towards not to. Kinda wish you could move your house. x)


----------



## spamurai

Prassel said:


> View attachment 191345
> 
> Town: Poskity
> Start date: 30th August 2013
> Mayor: Prassel
> Local Fruit: Apples
> Villagers I care about: Marshal, Stitches
> 
> Thinking about resetting... but leaning towards not to. Kinda wish you could move your house. x)




You could start a second character, delete your mayor, then start a first character again?
Maybe that would work.

I like this map though


----------



## Acnl_starfall

spamurai said:


> You could start a second character, delete your mayor, then start a first character again?
> Maybe that would work.
> 
> I like this map though



if you delete your mayor then your whole town gets deleted


----------



## Loriii

Prassel said:


> View attachment 191345
> 
> Town: Poskity
> Start date: 30th August 2013
> Mayor: Prassel
> Local Fruit: Apples
> Villagers I care about: Marshal, Stitches
> 
> Thinking about resetting... but leaning towards not to. Kinda wish you could move your house. x)



I love your map!  I thought your mayor's house location is okay! Just probably decorate it with hybrid flowers and paths


----------



## joshcrossing

Do you hack it? It seems to perfect!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 191441
My second town map. I know it's not considered ideal for a lot of people but I wanted to see what I could do with it. 
View attachment 191442
Up to date map of my main town. It pretty much looks the same since the last time I posted it here.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I took this picture 2 years ago, but this is Sunshine, the 3rd town I made. I have added more things since this picture (eg. the coffee shop which i placed south of the river in a small corner)

Why I like this layout
* Retail is right next to the Train Station, meaning when people visit they can go straight there if they need to.
* There is a large beach without a ramp, so I can have a place to chill with my friends if they bring a wetsuit.
* The event plaza fits nicely. It is roughly in the same place in both of my towns.
* The town hall left me enough room to fit the police station in that corner.

Why I don't like this layout
* Too many ponds. I didn't realise how much they were in the way when I chose the map.
* Rocks in annoying places.
* It just feels like something's missing
* Although you can't see on this map, but a few days ago I updated my game and the campsite is in a very awkward place. It is to the side of the police station


----------



## bitterblue

I sold my town recently because I wanted a fresh start. It took quite a bit of resetting but I love my new town map. There's very few things I don't like about it. I guess I have one or two inconvenient rocks but who doesn't tbh.

Took me ages to get all my villagers lined up though.

EDIT: Oh, one bad thing! I have oranges as my town fruit and they're my least favorite


----------



## Squidward

I reset my town today! I got peaches as the native fruit which I'm ok with.


----------



## piske

My town map for the OYC! This is the town of Pink, Mayor Ghost presides over :> 

I love the river and the breakout of the map is pretty even. There are too many ponds for my liking, but I can work around them. There aren't any rocks in too annoying of spots, so that's good. Hoping to get to the island ASAP so I can purchase a wetsuit so I can bask on my private beach 8) praying no one moves-in near me...

My native fruit are apples and my residents are Chester, Mathilda, Truffles, Cobb and Ava. No plans for any alternate characters at this point.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxglove

New on the Forums, hoping to participate in the One Year Challenge and meet other Mayors! :3

*Town of Elysium*



*Mayor: Kit*
*Native Fruit:* Oranges
*Grass Type :* Triangle
*Population    :* Cole, Cookie, Kiki, Sheldon, Elise

*Pros:*
+ west-facing ocean
+ one long, continuous beach
+ plaza surrounded by river
+ retail near train station and tracks
+ good set of villagers


----------



## Trystin

Not Sure how I feel about it yet, some things are just very awkward, like rocks and ponds. I'm not at all sure how I'm even gonna live with this town for the next year as I'm doing the new 2017 themed challenge. Not even one day in and I may have to restart and rethink this thing lmao, and I already started a blog for it too oops. Oh well. I want a town Map much more like bitterblue's. kind of wish there was a guide to get the selection of maps you actually want to choose from. Sigh.


----------



## Flare

Currently stayed with this. 


- - - Post Merge - - -

Cherries and Stars. 
Perfect. ;-;
Only wish that I didn't have a lazy starter...


----------



## MommaSpoons2016

Neat. Is it named after Bangor Maine? I have family up in the county.


----------



## Woodlanduni

After quite a few resets last night I finally ended up with a map I was (mostly!) happy with for my 1-year challenge. I like the backyard pond and front yard river, but in hindsight I kind of wish I'd settled in front of the western waterfall. Oh well!



*Town of Animalia*

*Mayor:* Zeena
*Native Fruit:* Cherry
*Residents:* Bob, Kiki, Bella, Timbra, Cobb


----------



## Foxglove

Woodlanduni said:


> I like the backyard pond and front yard river, but in hindsight I kind of wish I'd settled in front of the western waterfall. Oh well!



Waterfall placement is nice, but because pines can only be in the northern half, I think it's great that you have that space close to the campgrounds to potentially plan a forest :3


----------



## pinkcotton

Main Town: Blossom
Mayor: Chai
Fruit: Cherries
Favorite Villager: Lolly <3


----------



## dizzy bone

pinklolipop34 said:


> Main Town: Blossom
> Mayor: Chai
> Fruit: Cherries
> Favorite Villager: Lolly <3



ahh i love all the ponds around your town!


----------



## starz

nvm. cant post my map


----------



## Foxglove

After a final reset for the 2017 challenge, this is the map I've decided to go with 

*~ New Town of Elysium ~*



♣ *Mayor:* Kit
♣ *Fruit:* Apple
♣ *Grass:* Triangle
♣ *Residents:* Fang, Portia, Molly, Erik, Sheldon
♣ *Buildings:* Green Station and Town Hall


----------



## pinkcotton

dizzy bone said:


> ahh i love all the ponds around your town!



Oh, why ty! ^_^


----------



## ccee633

I only have 1 pond. I was new to main ac games and went with the first layout beacause I did not know about choosing layouts.


----------



## Requity

Foxglove said:


> After a final reset for the 2017 challenge, this is the map I've decided to go with
> 
> *~ New Town of Elysium ~*
> 
> View attachment 191868
> ♣ *Mayor:* Kit
> ♣ *Fruit:* Oranges
> ♣ *Grass:* Triangle
> ♣ *Residents:* Fang, Portia, Molly, Erik, Sheldon
> ♣ *Buildings:* Green Station and Town Hall


I love how the town tree is in the center. How is your town coming along so far?


----------



## Leen

*Town of Jasoom*


----------



## piske

Leen said:


> *Town of Jasoom*



OH MY THAT IS A THING OF BEAUTY <3


----------



## Irelia

okay so i'm _so surprised_ this map actually works...
I thought the game wouldn't boot lol.. Only problem is when I go on the island below, the sky kind of has a blue square in it which is kinda weird but nothing too bad. The red scribble is because I have the bridges there and I still need to demolish them



Spoiler: hacked











I like making these maps though, they're fun. I don't think I'll use this for an actual town but maybe


----------



## JSS

Current map, a couple of villager house placements will be slightly readjusted eventually with new move-ins.


----------



## Foxglove

Requity said:


> I love how the town tree is in the center. How is your town coming along so far?



Thank you! I'm really excited to be working with this layout, because I love the idea of having a more busy town center, with the bottom and sides of the map remaining more natural.

So far another villager has plotted around the founding tree, meaning that it actually feels like the hub of my town (I always hated how my off-to-the-side plazas were effectively dead zones). I'm planning on having another small grouping of houses by the town hall, while the other villagers will be spread out across the rest of the map - I prefer having each area populated, to all neighbors being clustered in one spot.
I'll share my dream once the Suite has been payed off, for anyone wanting to visit it :3


----------



## piske

JSS said:


> Current map, a couple of villager house placements will be slightly readjusted eventually with new move-ins.



What program/filter do you use to make your map look so "soft"?


----------



## JSS

Ghostelle said:


> What program/filter do you use to make your map look so "soft"?



I used a website to enhance the original picture like some people do on here. Not sure if I can link it but you can probably find a guide somewhere. At first I searched for "noise reduction acnl" on Google after reading about it here. The settings I used on the website I came across were 1.6x upscaling and high noise reduction. Then I used GIMP to resize the enhanced pic down to what it was originally and cut the borders so it showed just the map. I toyed around with some other settings and this is what worked the best, imo.


----------



## SunsetDelta

Ignore this post, the town was reset.... Again.


----------



## JSS

^
Your Big Top comment on your sig made me laugh since he's in that town as well. You're incredibly patient though. I reset for mine for a few hours and I was already growing tired of it. Anyway, I like the river layout and the fact that the dock is on a smaller beach. And imo, the lighthouse would fit perfectly on that little cliff in the southeast, if there's enough space. I dunno, if you feel like you can work with it, why not?


----------



## SunsetDelta

JSS said:


> ^
> Your Big Top comment on your sig made me laugh since he's in that town as well. You're incredibly patient though. I reset for mine for a few hours and I was already growing tired of it. Anyway, I like the river layout and the fact that the dock is on a smaller beach. And imo, the lighthouse would fit perfectly on that little cliff in the southeast, if there's enough space. I dunno, if you feel like you can work with it, why not?



Glad my dorky sig made someone laugh. x) It *is* pretty funny how he appeared in all 3 of my towns.
Star Bay and Monsoon as a starter, and Luna Bay as my first random move in.
What's even more silly is that Big Top was at my New Leaf birthday party last year too! (He was also a starter in *that* town as well! I don't remember the name of it though, it was back in March 2016)

When I'm determined to get something I *really* want, I'm dead set on getting it even if it takes me forever and a day. This wasn't the last time I've hunted map layouts. Before Starview(the town I sold to get Star Bay) the last real town I had was back in May 2016. It lasted 3 weeks. Haven't found a good town since. Starview took almost 7 months of map hunting and town rebuilding.. And that lasted a little over a month before it was time to rebuild that one, too..

Well, I've decided to keep/save this map! The pros outweighed the cons, and I just couldn't resist the overall charm and potential it has. Hopefully Star Bay will last forever.. I really want to enjoy this adorable game again. ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## piske

SunsetDelta said:


> -snip-



I personally really like this map. There is so much open space and the river isn't so long. It's a very "clean" looking map, something I'd keep!


----------



## SunsetDelta

Ghostelle said:


> I personally really like this map. There is so much open space and the river isn't so long. It's a very "clean" looking map, something I'd keep!



I really like the map too! I decided to keep it. c:


----------



## zMikeT

*Town Map*

Think this map is worthy of the thread now!



Town Name: Fluxing
Grass: Circles
Rocks: 6 

Residents:
Whitney
Francine
Sterling
Rosie
Fuchsia
Flo
Tex
Tia 
Camofrog

Took so long to get this map and many hours of placing floor patterns to get the villagers to move next to each other, the map and buildings are symmetrical to each other and perfectly in line. Building the cafe in line with the town tree and town hall, and the police station in line with retail for an aesthetic map was so hard.  

Ramp and dock is close to retail which is nice and the update put the campground in an okay place. 
Has really nice, peaceful spaces behind the cafe and town hall for pwps like windmill, fountain, etc. 
On the map, I'm standing on the reset centre which is also inline with the tree.
Mini private beach and 2 thin strips of land at the top of the map for hideouts 
My last bridge will be added behind the town hall where the land curves nicely in onto the thin strip of land.

Hope you like it!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Gosh, that is perfection in my eyes!


----------



## Loriii

zMikeT said:


> Think this map is worthy of the thread now!
> 
> View attachment 192644



Awesome map! Hopefully, you can fit in two more in that horizontal row of villager houses (probably one to the left and another on the right barring any rock placements)


----------



## Kaelyn

Reset one of my towns tonight and ended up with this map


----------



## Loriii

Whoa, that is almost like my town map


----------



## lotsofcrossing

zMikeT said:


> Think this map is worthy of the thread now!
> 
> View attachment 192644
> 
> Town Name: Fluxing
> Grass: Circles
> Rocks: 6
> 
> Residents:
> Whitney
> Francine
> Sterling
> Rosie
> Fuchsia
> Flo
> Tex
> Tia
> Camofrog
> 
> Took so long to get this map and many hours of placing floor patterns to get the villagers to move next to each other, the map and buildings are symmetrical to each other and perfectly in line. Building the cafe in line with the town tree and town hall, and the police station in line with retail for an aesthetic map was so hard.
> 
> Ramp and dock is close to retail which is nice and the update put the campground in an okay place.
> Has really nice, peaceful spaces behind the cafe and town hall for pwps like windmill, fountain, etc.
> On the map, I'm standing on the reset centre which is also inline with the tree.
> Mini private beach and 2 thin strips of land at the top of the map for hideouts
> My last bridge will be added behind the town hall where the land curves nicely in onto the thin strip of land.
> 
> Hope you like it!



That map makes me feel like world peace has been achieved.


----------



## Xme

My town


----------



## AccfSally

My fourth town, Flora's map: 



Villagers: Claude, Peanut, Pecan, Toby, Cece, Muffy, Ribbot, Molly, Tasha and Wolfgang.

Sorry if the picture too small, I'm currently on my tablet.


----------



## dino

Xme said:


> My town
> -map snipped-



what an incredibly balanced and straight-lined map omg! awesooome. i like the twin ponds at the top, but do you find having a pond in front of the campsite to be annoying? see it a lot in maps and i'm always wary


----------



## Foxglove

dino said:


> [...] do you find having a pond in front of the campsite to be annoying? see it a lot in maps and i'm always wary



I've had this in a previous map and was actually really happy with it. There wasn't much I could do on that side of the pond anyway, and walking around it once a day was no hassle :3


----------



## Xme

dino said:


> what an incredibly balanced and straight-lined map omg! awesooome. i like the twin ponds at the top, but do you find having a pond in front of the campsite to be annoying? see it a lot in maps and i'm always wary



Nope it's not too too close to the campsite, I have planted cedars by it and in front of the campsite so it feels like you're really going camping when you walk over there


----------



## dino

Foxglove said:


> I've had this in a previous map and was actually really happy with it. There wasn't much I could do on that side of the pond anyway, and walking around it once a day was no hassle :3



true, i guess only going to it once or twice a day makes it no biggie. esp if someone doesn't do amiibo cards then it's like, lol why do you need it more X)



Xme said:


> Nope it's not too too close to the campsite, I have planted cedars by it and in front of the campsite so it feels like you're really going camping when you walk over there



oh nice!!! that sounds super sweet and lovely. if you get a dream address up, let me know! i'd love to check it out


----------



## Hazysummerskies

*Town Name:* Retro
*Mayor's Name:* Shana
*Native Fruit:* Apples
*Train Station Color:* Blue
*Town Hall Color:* Green
*Grass Pattern:* Circles
*Rocks:* 7
*Current Villagers:*

Static, Poppy, Marshal, Felicity, Punchy, Deli, Chrissy, Mira, Apple, Bill

---

While the quality of the picture isn't perfect, you can see the gist of my layout. Retro has a vintage pop culture theme where each human character represents a specific decade either: 1960's, 1970's, 1980's, or 1990's. The various themed homes are in chronological order from left to right along the bottom side of the map.

Several villager houses are subject to change as not all residents are true dreamies.

Regardless, after restarting the game over a 100 times, I can say I am truly happy with my map, unlike my previous town. I don't plan to ever reset again on this particular title of Animal Crossing.

Also, the location of Punchy's house amuses me. He decided to move in the tiny space behind the caf? and police station so I often write him letters about coffee.


----------



## dino

Hazysummerskies said:


> While the quality of the picture isn't perfect, you can see the gist of my layout. Retro has a vintage pop culture theme where each human character represents a specific decade either: 1960's, 1970's, 1980's, or 1990's. The various themed homes are in chronological order from left to right along the bottom side of the map.



i love the balance of precise plot setting and kinda slapdash setting in your map. :') and what a really innovative concept for a town theme omg! i would love to see this actually. do you have a dream address i could visit?


----------



## Hazysummerskies

dino said:


> i love the balance of precise plot setting and kinda slapdash setting in your map. :') and what a really innovative concept for a town theme omg! i would love to see this actually. do you have a dream address i could visit?



I'll probably set up a dream address eventually, but I'd like for my project to be more complete. I haven't even finished upgrading my house yet. I had chosen to reset my game before the Welcome Amiibo update so I usually have to scrounge around on the island for bells, which isn't the most exciting activity. I will post again when my town is more finalized.


----------



## dino

Hazysummerskies said:


> I'll probably set up a dream address eventually, but I'd like for my project to be more complete. I haven't even finished upgrading my house yet. I had chosen to reset my game before the Welcome Amiibo update so I usually have to scrounge around on the island for bells, which isn't the most exciting activity. I will post again when my town is more finalized.



extremely relatable (i'm yeaaars into mine and no published d.a. lol) and totally fine, take your time. hope the hunting goes well and best of luck !


----------



## TuesdayE

*Ghibli: The Beginning*

Mayor _Tuesday_ of *Ghibli*



This is how my map of Ghibli looked back on day one.
I created Ghibli on 20 July, 2016 (my 25 birthday). 
I'll post an updated map when I get my PWPs in place.

? *Native Fruit:* Peach
? *Grass Pattern:* Circle
? *Train Station:* Blue
? *Town Hall:* Navy



? *Starter Villagers:* Blaire, Peck, Bettina, Cesar, Pippy​


----------



## Loriii

TuesdayE said:


> View attachment 193665
> 
> This is how my map of Ghibli looked back on day one.
> I created Ghibli on 20 July, 2016 (my 25 birthday).
> I'll post an updated map when I get my PWPs in place.



Great map and cool town name! Looking forward to see what your town has become


----------



## Angieyvonne

Hazysummerskies said:


> View attachment 193526



!!!! I AM SO INLOVE WITH YOUR TOWN :'o goals / I love the squirrels & kitty villagers, too.


----------



## Hazysummerskies

Angieyvonne said:


> !!!! I AM SO INLOVE WITH YOUR TOWN :'o goals / I love the squirrels & kitty villagers, too.



I'm glad you like my town. I reset so many times for that map. I really wanted my river to be shaped nicely with a central plaza. In the empty upper right corner, I plan to make a park of some sort. I love having all that empty space over there so I can be creative.

Cats and squirrels are my favorite species overall. Mitzi and Tangy are two new residents to Retro, now bringing my cat total to four. I had to say goodbye to both Chrissy and Deli. While I like both, I needed more space in my town for my true dreamies. I had grown fond of Deli really and considered keeping him permanently. He was a starter of mine, but his house was in the way of where I wanted to place a fire pit, much to my chagrin. That's the way it goes I suppose.


----------



## mayorsam17

I have mixed feelings about my map...

Pros: 
South-facing waterfall
Cherries as my town fruit
Long western beach is great for fishing
Town hall and retail are nearly aligned
Although I would've preferred a centered town tree, I do kindof like that it's pushed off to the side and not in the way of anything

Cons: 
7 rocks
River is too long and winding
I feel like it could get cramped when all my villagers move in and I worry that there won't be enough space for PWPs


----------



## DylanMcGrann

Angieyvonne said:


> Hazysummerskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193526
> 
> *Town Name:* Retro
> *Mayor's Name:* Shana
> *Native Fruit:* Apples
> *Train Station Color:* Blue
> *Town Hall Color:* Green
> *Grass Pattern:* Circles
> *Rocks:* 7
> *Current Villagers:*
> 
> Static, Poppy, Marshal, Felicity, Punchy, Deli, Chrissy, Mira, Apple, Bill
> 
> ---
> 
> While the quality of the picture isn't perfect, you can see the gist of my layout. Retro has a vintage pop culture theme where each human character represents a specific decade either: 1960's, 1970's, 1980's, or 1990's. The various themed homes are in chronological order from left to right along the bottom side of the map.
> 
> Several villager houses are subject to change as not all residents are true dreamies.
> 
> Regardless, after restarting the game over a 100 times, I can say I am truly happy with my map, unlike my previous town. I don't plan to ever reset again on this particular title of Animal Crossing.
> 
> Also, the location of Punchy's house amuses me. He decided to move in the tiny space behind the caf? and police station so I often write him letters about coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! I AM SO INLOVE WITH YOUR TOWN :'o goals / I love the squirrels & kitty villagers, too.
Click to expand...


Oh my god…  Me too!  That’s a great town map!


Mine could really be better.  I was new to Animal Crossing and ended up taking the first map I saw.  Didn’t really know what a good map was and kind of wish I reset for something a little better.  But I didn’t end up with a disaster or anything.  I guess it’s alright.

*Map:*





*Flag:*





*Tune:*





*Town Name:* Zooton
*Native Fruit:* oranges
*Train Station Color & Model:* red & default
*Town Hall Color & Model:* brown/grey & modern
*Grass Pattern:* triangles
*Number of Rocks:* 7
*Current Residents:* Wendy, Melba, Bob, Purrl, Friga, Drift, Phoebe, Cherry, Erik, & Hopkins (moving in)
*Mayor’s Name:* Dylan
*Took Office:* June 13, 2013
*Town Theme:* modern
*Visitors so Far:* 11

I'm pretty pleased with my town, but there are things I wish I could change.  I guess it gives me a little bit to look forward to in the next game.


----------



## MaraxLena

This is my map of Serenity..  took forever to find exactly what I wanted, down to the fruit  (peaches) and grass shape...  umm we won't discuss how long, lol.  I'm really happy with my map


----------



## Britterbee

Here's a map of my main town called Tamatown
I regret this map and the placement of most of my PWP buildings but I've had this town since release so I've decided to live with it lol


----------



## Soigne

Britterbee said:


> Here's a map of my main town called Tamatown
> I regret this map and the placement of most of my PWP buildings but I've had this town since release so I've decided to live with it lol



I really like it!!


----------



## hamster

really happy with this town map, some of the villager's houses are a bit off but it's not a big deal


----------



## FuwaKiwi

Pekoe isn't anymore,  I need to change my signature soon,  lol xD 

Well,  this is Fiore.  I made this town after a little break I made because of a several disease.  
I'm really happy with the town,  although I don't like the spot for the campsite,  also I regret the placement of my caf? ^^;
And I have 2 rocks with really stupid spots :/
And I like the row on the right side <3

After 3 days of resetting,  I've got this map on November 30th.  Well,  because of Pok?mon,  I've started with this town in the middle of December ^^'

Mayor: Chrissy 
Second player: Peaches (named her after my Pokesona) 

Native fruit: Oranges
Town Hall: Green or Blue, I dunno xD
Station: Red (yes <3)
Grass Pattern: Squares 

Villagers: *Chief,   Plucky,  ??toile,  Cleo,  ?Walker,  *Felyne,  C?c?,  Toby,  *Sylvana,  Sprocket

Dreamies: Rosie,  Vivian,  Cherry,  Wolfgang,  Roald/Antonio/Bud,  Wade

? = Keeping
* = not sure if I should keep her/him


----------



## dawnofvayle

This is my map of Vayle, my main town. I'm pretty happy with everything, except the placement of my Cafe which I unfortunately can't change. I originally planned to put it up next to Retail, but then Ankha went and moved there instead. Should have put a placeholder PWP in place to stop her, but oh well. Giant rocks prevented me from putting it in other locations, like where the Police Station now is, or close to the Town Plaza.

Probably if the Cafe had been a bit further along the cliff where it wasn't so narrow I wouldn't have minded so much, but at the time there were villagers' houses there. As it is, the Cafe does kind of block access a bit, but I've learned to live with it. After I built the cafe and realised I didn't really like the placement, I stopped playing for a while and wondered if I should reset my town, but I'd already worked so hard on it, and I really liked my villagers! Right from when I first got the game I wanted to have wolves, cats and horses, and Freya was the first villager to move in after I started my town, and then Fang was my first camper. So they both moved in right away. Julian I also got via the campsite, and for Anhka I was lucky and someone gave her to me. The thought of losing all that progress was just too much.

If/When we get another Animal Crossing game in the future, I really hope they improve the whole PWP system.


----------



## AngelBunny

how to you take a  pic of your map?


----------



## Loriii

Bunny from tiger said:


> how to you take a  pic of your map?



Take a picture when the map goes to the top screen when trying to demolish a PWP or you can use miiverse to upload screenshots.


----------



## AngelBunny

Role said:


> Take a picture when the map goes to the top screen when trying to demolish a PWP or you can use miiverse to upload screenshots.



oh ok ty! will post another when i get the pic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok so i got the pic and im trying to post on my 3ds and its tacking a while...


----------



## AngelBunny

ok got it ^.^ fell in love with it when i saw it


----------



## Flare

Bunny from tiger said:


> ok got it ^.^ fell in love with it when i saw it


*Perfect.*
Hopefully I find one similar to this!


----------



## Licorice

I recently changed my map a bit.


----------



## mayorsam17

Licorice said:


> I recently changed my map a bit.
> View attachment 194583



I'm so in love with your town map omg 
I was hoping for something very similar to that but eventually got tired of resetting and just picked a map. 
Kinda regretting it now lol, your town layout is so perfect!


----------



## creamyy

I hated this map for the longest time but I kind of just worked with it and I think it's perfect


----------



## Flare

Does anyone recommend a U-shaped river?
I am very into it.  
But... I don't know if I could let my creativity flow in with it...


----------



## dino

creamyy said:


> View attachment 194671
> I hated this map for the longest time but I kind of just worked with it and I think it's perfect



i think this is really unique and looks lovely !!! i'm a huge fan of maps w big cliffs and also villagers placed in lil communities together orderly, so it looks awesome :') way to go!


----------



## whimsu

Ok, restarting again! Took me a while to find a map I was pretty happy with. I passed on a few that I kinda regretted, but I'm glad I waited. c: This wasn't the style of map I was looking for necessarily. I wanted a map that had a more vertical river on the far right side of the map, with a long beach on the left side. I really wanted my town square & all the other buildings to be close to one another, BUT I can make an exception for this map since my town square is in such a perfect location,imo. Plus it's close to the other places. I do wish there were more ponds,though. I'm kinda sad about that. :c Hopefully it doesn't make me wanna restart due to my 1 pond. Also.. I lol'd & facepalmed at the 3 frog villagers. xD


----------



## dino

whimsu said:


> Ok, restarting again! Took me a while to find a map I was pretty happy with. I passed on a few that I kinda regretted, but I'm glad I waited. c: This wasn't the style of map I was looking for necessarily. I wanted a map that had a more vertical river on the far right side of the map, with a long beach on the left side. I really wanted my town square & all the other buildings to be close to one another, BUT I can make an exception for this map since my town square is in such a perfect location,imo. Plus it's close to the other places. I do wish there were more ponds,though. I'm kinda sad about that. :c Hopefully it doesn't make me wanna restart due to my 1 pond. Also.. I lol'd & facepalmed at the 3 frog villagers. xD



this is a reall cool map! all the placements are nice and the near direct line from the station to the square to the vertical beach ramp is parfaaaait, i'm a huge fan. also omg! your villagers are in such nice, off to the side, non bothersome locations!


----------



## Soigne

whimsu said:


> Ok, restarting again! Took me a while to find a map I was pretty happy with. I passed on a few that I kinda regretted, but I'm glad I waited. c: This wasn't the style of map I was looking for necessarily. I wanted a map that had a more vertical river on the far right side of the map, with a long beach on the left side. I really wanted my town square & all the other buildings to be close to one another, BUT I can make an exception for this map since my town square is in such a perfect location,imo. Plus it's close to the other places. I do wish there were more ponds,though. I'm kinda sad about that. :c Hopefully it doesn't make me wanna restart due to my 1 pond. Also.. I lol'd & facepalmed at the 3 frog villagers. xD
> 
> View attachment 194727



i lov maps like this!! this used to be the only map i would have for my own town, but i quickly ran out of space with those kinds of maps so i decided against it when i reset the other day.


----------



## Hazysummerskies

whimsu said:


> Ok, restarting again! Took me a while to find a map I was pretty happy with. I passed on a few that I kinda regretted, but I'm glad I waited. c: This wasn't the style of map I was looking for necessarily. I wanted a map that had a more vertical river on the far right side of the map, with a long beach on the left side. I really wanted my town square & all the other buildings to be close to one another, BUT I can make an exception for this map since my town square is in such a perfect location,imo. Plus it's close to the other places. I do wish there were more ponds,though. I'm kinda sad about that. :c Hopefully it doesn't make me wanna restart due to my 1 pond. Also.. I lol'd & facepalmed at the 3 frog villagers. xD
> 
> View attachment 194727



It's nice. I always love central plazas. Personally, I think having any more than 3 ponds is overkill so one is good for my tastes. I have two in Retro but one is behind town hall so it's completely out of the way. I have considered making a secret little spot back there though with a wishing well or something.


----------



## whimsu

Thanks for the feedback guys! ^-^ I really like my vertical beach ramp too! It lines up so nicely!  A secret spot would be so cute!!
I really hope I don't end up running out of room! That would not be cool. :c


----------



## Flare

​New town map!
Grass are Circles and have Oranges!


----------



## Xme

Flare21 said:


> View attachment 194744​New town map!
> Grass are Circles and have Oranges!



I like how all your buildings are together!


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> View attachment 194744​New town map!
> Grass are Circles and have Oranges!



I love that your town hall and re-tail are close to each other. You can probably put the Police Station or Cafe in between (it's up to you) and the placement of your campground is perfect beside or near the plaza


----------



## wynn

I plan to put some of my villagers down at the bottom and the rest I'm unsure of (if any of you have suggestions, feel free). One thing I'm not fond of is that there is a rock right to the left of town hall so I can't put my cafe there.


----------



## Loriii

wynn said:


> I plan to put some of my villagers down at the bottom and the rest I'm unsure of (if any of you have suggestions, feel free). One thing I'm not fond of is that there is a rock right to the left of town hall so I can't put my cafe there.



That's an awesome map! You could probably put the cafe beside re-tail or near the town plaza as an option, though upper part is the safest since you plan to put the villager at the bottom.


----------



## wynn

master.leor said:


> That's an awesome map! You could probably put the cafe beside re-tail or near the town plaza as an option, though upper part is the safest since you plan to put the villager at the bottom.



Thanks! I plan on putting my police station near Re-tail. I think I may just put my cafe next to the train station and hope it looks okay.


----------



## Loriii

wynn said:


> Thanks! I plan on putting my police station near Re-tail. I think I may just put my cafe next to the train station and hope it looks okay.



Looking forward to see once you have a dream address. Good luck!


----------



## Lullaboid

This is my layout :0







When I chose this map I was looking for a particular type of waterfall that I really like. I reset for quite a while in order to get a decent map with that and apples (they're the only perfect fruit I like). Here's a picture of my waterfall. I also wanted space to landscape in front of the town hall and train station without any rocks interfering, which this map has.

I compromised and settled for triangle grass (I prefer circle). Beyond that my only real issue with it is the plaza location. It's a bit too close to the train station. I put trees between them, though, so it's easy enough to ignore.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Whoa cool waterfall I've never seen one like that.

I got this map in January



Liked- river, perfect cherries, one lake, paying overall easy

Compromise- waterfall type, wanted town hall above the plaza


----------



## wynn

Lullaboid said:


> This is my layout :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I chose this map I was looking for a particular type of waterfall that I really like. I reset for quite a while in order to get a decent map with that and apples (they're the only perfect fruit I like). Here's a picture of my waterfall. I also wanted space to landscape in front of the town hall and train station without any rocks interfering, which this map has.
> 
> I compromised and settled for triangle grass (I prefer circle). Beyond that my only real issue with it is the plaza location. It's a bit too close to the train station. I put trees between them, though, so it's easy enough to ignore.



I really like your town map.


----------



## Loriii

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Whoa cool waterfall I've never seen one like that.
> 
> I got this map in January
> 
> View attachment 195018
> 
> Liked- river, perfect cherries, one lake, paying overall easy
> 
> Compromise- waterfall type, wanted town hall above the plaza



How and where are you gonna put the 10th villager house?  Otherwise, I really like your map!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I restated my 2nd town. I tried not to be too picky with town layouts so I settled with this. 
If I were to change one thing about this, I would make the waterfall face the southern part of town.


----------



## dino

Lullaboid said:


> When I chose this map I was looking for a particular type of waterfall that I really like. I reset for quite a while in order to get a decent map with that and apples (they're the only perfect fruit I like). Here's a picture of my waterfall.



this is the beeeeeeeeeest waterfall i have ever seen, by far. when i was resetting for my second town, i got obsessed with east facing waterfalls that you could see most of from the clif. it's a very particular want in a map but soooo underrated bc it adds such a unique character. and i'm glad to see i'm not alone. 

also love your little villager groupings and the nice smooth sway of your river. overall, you really have a stellar map wow !!! congrats !!!!!


----------



## Loriii

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 195025
> I restated my 2nd town. I tried not to be too picky with town layouts so I settled with this.
> If I were to change one thing about this, I would make the waterfall face the southern part of town.



I like that your re-tail and town hall are close to each other and near the train station. Then, you only have a single pond which could save a lot of space. The large vertical strip of land on the east could be made into a park or community of villager houses. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## pirateprincess

This thread is amazing - I used it as inspiration before resetting when I didn't know yet what I was looking for in a map 



I reset on and off for days until I got a map I liked *sighs* 
Eventually, I settled for this one - wanted a south-facing waterfall at first but sacrificed it for everything else I like about this map: 


Central plaza
Town hall and Re-Tail near the train station with enough space to put the police station between them
Circle grass (STAR SNOW FTW)
Town fruit: Apples (really like the sparkly look perfect apples have)
No infuriatingly narrow strips of land except for the upper right corner, but I think it's broad enough to turn it into a secluded little picnic area 
Tiny private beach
Only one pond

I'm really glad I kept it!


----------



## hamster

pirateprincess said:


> This thread is amazing - I used it as inspiration before resetting when I didn't know yet what I was looking for in a map
> 
> View attachment 195036
> 
> I reset on and off for days until I got a map I liked *sighs*
> Eventually, I settled for this one - wanted a south-facing waterfall at first but sacrificed it for everything else I like about this map:
> 
> 
> Central plaza
> Town hall and Re-Tail near the train station with enough space to put the police station between them
> Circle grass (STAR SNOW FTW)
> Town fruit: Apples (really like the sparkly look perfect apples have)
> No infuriatingly narrow strips of land except for the upper right corner, but I think it's broad enough to turn it into a secluded little picnic area
> Tiny private beach
> Only one pond
> 
> I'm really glad I kept it!



i really like it! i love how your houses are right next to eachother and the river is nice and simple, it looks easy to get around


----------



## FuwaKiwi

Updated my layout a little bit. 

I spent alot of hours to spread designs in my whole town and plotresetting.  I'm happy with the spots where my villagers are :3

Now I can focus on landscaping,  since I have my Dreamies :3

*Mayor*: Chrissy
*2nd player* : Peaches

*Station*: Red
*Town Hall*: Green 

*Native fruit*: Oranges 
*Grass*: Squares

*Villagers*: Roald,  Wolfgang,  Julia,  ?toile,  Sylvana,  Bones,  Rosie,  Kyle,  Cherry,  Hornsby


----------



## Loriii

FuwaKiwi said:


> View attachment 195079
> Updated my layout a little bit.
> 
> I spent alot of hours to spread designs in my whole town and plotresetting.  I'm happy with the spots where my villagers are :3
> 
> Now I can focus on landscaping,  since I have my Dreamies :3
> 
> *Mayor*: Chrissy
> *2nd player* : Peaches
> 
> *Station*: Red
> *Town Hall*: Green
> 
> *Native fruit*: Oranges
> *Grass*: Squares
> 
> *Villagers*: Roald,  Wolfgang,  Julia,  ?toile,  Sylvana,  Bones,  Rosie,  Kyle,  Cherry,  Hornsby



Great job plotting the villager houses


----------



## Flare

Currently have things changed...




Anyone have suggestions and opinions...?


----------



## Ichigo.

Clover's current map! Cherries are the native fruit, and I once again got circle grass  Planning to have it be an autumn town with orange trees/grass


----------



## lemon tree

The current map of ✩Azalea✩!


----------



## wynn

Ichigo. said:


> Clover's current map! Cherries are the native fruit, and I once again got circle grass  Planning to have it be an autumn town with orange trees/grass



Great map! So much space to work with.


----------



## Asutoro

This is the town map of Xi'an!


----------



## Moonfish

Here's the town map of Mercy


----------



## Loriii

Moonfish said:


> View attachment 195295
> 
> Here's the town map of Mercy



Oh wow. Your villager houses and permanent pwps are carefully planned out. Everything looks so neat


----------



## SkylaF

Town: Volantis
Fruit: Pears 
Villagers: Ankha, Erik, Tia, Phoebe, Roscoe, Coco, Marshal, Patty, Kyle.
I have Kyle away from everybody because he's my big bad wolf (I wanted Fang but oh well)
My Dreamies are: Erik, Drago, Phoebe, Fauna, Diana, Marshal, Kyle(or Fang), Piper, Roscoe(or Colton), and Billy
I'm giving Ankha, Coco, and Tia away for free when they ping me. I just gave away Stitches today. (he was my tenth, I miss him already, but he didn't really fit my theme)


----------



## Astarte

Fruit: Apples!


----------



## SunsetDelta

Never mind.


----------



## tolisamarie

This is my second town's map:


----------



## SunsetDelta

(Please ignore my previous post, thank you)
❀ Irisvale's Map! ❀
*Pros:*
? River Shape! I always liked this one.
? *Blue* Town Hall _AND_ Train Station! My favorite color!
? Cherries as Native Fruit! I *love* the Perfect Cherries, so cute and colorful! 
? Circle Grass! Very cute and simple. (Which means I also got Star Snow!)
? I really like where my player houses are!
? Wolfgang, a Dreamie, was a starter!
? Quite a bit of space for projects and stuff!
? I have 8 rocks. But they're in really good spots!

*Neutral:*
? The other starting villagers. Might give them away. Bubbles is different because I have her amiibo card(funny how she's a starter). So if she moves without me knowing, she can come right back! 

*Cons:*
? *None*! This layout is *absolutely perfect*!


----------



## pinkcotton

SunsetDelta said:


> • *None*! This layout is *absolutely perfect*!



_Mmm-hmm_. That's what you always say. 
Just kidding! Glad you've found a map! ^u^


----------



## Flare

SunsetDelta said:


> View attachment 195466
> 
> (Please ignore my previous post, thank you)
> ❀ Irisvale's Map! ❀
> *Pros:*
> • River Shape! I always liked this one.
> • *Blue* Town Hall _AND_ Train Station! My favorite color!
> • Cherries as Native Fruit! I *love* the Perfect Cherries, so cute and colorful!
> • Circle Grass! Very cute and simple. (Which means I also got Star Snow!)
> • I really like where my player houses are!
> • Wolfgang, a Dreamie, was a starter!
> • Quite a bit of space for projects and stuff!
> • I have 8 rocks. But they're in really good spots!
> 
> *Neutral:*
> • The other starting villagers. Might give them away. Bubbles is different because I have her amiibo card(funny how she's a starter). So if she moves without me knowing, she can come right back!
> 
> *Cons:*
> • *None*! This layout is *absolutely perfect*!



Great!
Glad you found a new map. 
Looks perfect to me!


----------



## SunsetDelta

pinkcotton said:


> _Mmm-hmm_. That's what you always say.
> Just kidding! Glad you've found a map! ^u^



Hush, I've only said that like, 10496712835 times in the past year! >:U
(I'm just kidding. ❀)
Thank you!! ; v ; 



Flare21 said:


> Great!
> Glad you found a new map.
> Looks perfect to me!



I'm more than glad! ★ l haven't been this happy since I got Carmen's amiibo card a while back. :'D
It _is_ perfect, I'm getting really good vibes from this map! ☆


----------



## pirateprincess

Ichigo. said:


> Clover's current map! Cherries are the native fruit, and I once again got circle grass  Planning to have it be an autumn town with orange trees/grass



I love your town! The river shape is one of my faves and I really like the placement of your cafe 



Ekcriptia said:


> i really like it! i love how your houses are right next to eachother and the river is nice and simple, it looks easy to get around



Thank you! It IS pretty easy to get around, I was resetting for a completely different river shape but I gave this one a chance and it grew on me pretty fast haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Town Name: Boston
Villagers: Coco, Zucker, Leopold, Pietro, Willow, Filbert, Bangle, Cole, Soleil, and Olaf
Native Fruit: Cherry
Theme: The town doesn't necessarily have a theme, but there are a TON of flowers, so I guess... a nature theme?

*Pros:*
•All of my dream villagers live here 
•I love how there's a little walkway to my house (the house with the red icon on it). I don't even mind the campgrounds being really close to it.
•I can go and visit Harvey without having to walk really far.
• I love how the town plaza is straight down from the train station. It's like an introduction to the town (there's a lot of designs around the tree).
•All of my neighbors (excluding one) and PWPs are strategically placed so they're out of the way and their presence makes the surrounding scenery look nice.
•I love how the campsite has its own little area neat the ocean.
•I also really like how town hall is conveniently really close to the train station!

*Neutral:*
•Pietro's house (directly NE of the plaza) is in a weird spot, but it doesn't really bother me that much.  His house is behind a lot of bushes and trees so it just seems a bit disconnected in a way.
•There is only one bridge in the town, and there is no other spot in the town where a bridge would physically nor visually work out.
•I need more room for flower beds...
•I feel like the area near Retail and above the police station is set up kinda weird, but I'm used to it so I'm not gonna change it.

*Cons:*
•There isn't really anything I dislike about this layout, but I really loved my old town layout, where there was a "square" with a fountain in it leading up to the mayor's house. That layout was really nice. Also, there was a "park" area that had benches, the flower clock, and a few other PWPs that also looked really nice. But pretty much in every other way, the new town is better.

If you wanna check out my town, the dream address is in my signature


----------



## EzraBlue

I love how everyone's town layout is different from each other.


----------



## idcjazmin

this is my map c:



i reset my town yesterday after almost 4 years! i loved all the villagers i had in my town, but i started hating my map. it was so cluttered and hard to navigate, so i decided just to reset my town and start fresh 

i absolutey love that this map is so wide open, it has a south facing waterfall, there's a part of the beach that you can only get to by swimming, and the town hall is right above the town square. i'm already feeling much more motivated to play and i have so many ideas for my town!


----------



## Koi Karp

recently reset my town, love where the campsite is on the map it feels very secluded !


----------



## carp

Mitsy97 said:


> View attachment 195928
> 
> recently reset my town, love where the campsite is on the map it feels very secluded !



tht is so adorable ahhH


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

i couldn't be bothered to take a screenshot so I just took a photo. Restarted like 2 days ago and this is the map I chose after only a few attempts


----------



## Ichiban

Very basic but good enough.


----------



## Requity

Got bored of my old town, so I decided that I needed a fresh start. I thought I'd be resetting for a while, but this was the first map I got!

It has triangle grass and native oranges. My starting villagers are Lolly (a dreamie!), Nate, Sly, Puddles, and Tiffany. I'm actually really happy with how everybody plotted out! I'll probably make the left-hand side of town the residential area, and have a little forest or park on the right-hand side.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

View attachment 196084


Just reset into this...Not horrible but not as good as my first town.


----------



## FuwaKiwi

This is my second town Mintmin.  I wanted a smaller river,  but after seeing this layout I decided to keep it ^^

My mayor's name is Kiwiko. 
Mintmin has circle grass and a green station, which is okay (red and brown preferred).  My native fruits is pear,  which I don't like,  but hey,  better than apples.  Seriously,  before I had my main town Fiore,  I always had apples.  
Also I don't like the pond in the near of the station. 
But I like the central place of the town plaza. 

My starter villagers are Aurora,  Sprinkle,  Chester,  Rooney and Olivia. 
And Cherry is moving in,  but since I have her in Fiore,  she can move away xD.  From the starters,  I probably keep my both penguins <3


----------



## pinkcotton

❀ Map of Mistwood ❀




? Blue Town Hall
? Brown Train Station
? Apples as Native Fruit
? Square Grass!


----------



## SunsetDelta

Say hello to my new *second* town! (I reset my physical copy, it was only a storage / cycle town anyway. Irisvale is still alive.)

❀ Mayor Seraphine(aka Seraph) of Seikaiju ❀
Theme: Zen/Oriental Japan Town.

*Pros:*
? River Shape! I loooove this one.
? *Blue* Train Station(_again_) and *Green* Town Hall! The Zen Renovation will take priority of these, but I think the green interior from the original would look really nice with the Zen one!
? Apples as Native Fruit! I *love* Perfect Apples, they're so pretty!
? Circle Grass *again*! (Which means I also got Star Snow!)
? Nice player house area!
? Lots of space for projects and stuff!
? I have 7 rocks! All out of the way, too. ☆

*Neutral:*
? Once again, the starting villagers. None of them fit the town's theme, so they'll have to leave. Naomi somewhat fits, but the villagers I have in mind fit the overall Zen Town theme way more than she does. Once I get the PWPs I need from her, she's out.

*Cons:*
? *None*! This layout is *just as perfect as Irisvale's!*


----------



## nerdmayor

I just decided to start playing again a few days ago, so I wanted a fresh start with a new town. After a while of resetting with a few conditions in mind I ended up with this town. I'm pretty OK with it. Ideally, I wanted a more horizontal river, but I'm kinda starting to like this one because I never realized how pretty the waterfalls could be. 

​


----------



## AccfSally

New Moonview's layout, I was getting bored of the last layout.

I kicked out all my starter villagers already. (Amiibo and non Amiibo move ins, I used my cycle town to get the non ones)


----------



## Flare

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 196691
> 
> New Moonview's layout, I was getting bored of the last layout.
> 
> I kicked out all my starter villagers already. (Amiibo and non Amiibo move ins, I used my cycle town to get the non ones)


Looks great!
Kind of thought about resetting my town for a map similar to that.


----------



## whimsu

Jaffacakemunchr said:


> i couldn't be bothered to take a screenshot so I just took a photo. Restarted like 2 days ago and this is the map I chose after only a few attempts View attachment 196131



Oh wow, this is an amazing layout!


----------



## carp

my map of celery b?i

​
edit: lemme add the positives n negatives cause im vibin'

positives: lit river, lovely placed campground + plaza, love the vibe of the retail and town hall being far apart

negatives: i kinda want a bendy river some days lmao


----------



## moonford

Since all of you folks are posting your lovely town maps I thought I would post mine to see what you all think!

Sorry for the bad quality, I made it big! 



*Positive*​

• The river shape is everything, it gives me so much space.
• All the villagers are plotted in the spots I want them to be in, I don't like having all of them being right beside each other so I plotted some oddly.
• My grass is in shape of triangles, which is my favourite shape of grass.
• My town fruit are peaches, apples would probably be better but I love peaches so it's still a win!
• Retail and the Town Hall are on the top right which is ideal place for them to be.
• My town plaza is in a perfect spot, as is my campground.
• No rocks are in annoying places.
• There is only one pond, so no more space is taken up again. 
• Green Town Hall! 

*Neutral*

• A lot of rocks but I can certainly work around them.
• Long beach, I have to plant so many trees. XD

*Negative*

Literally nothing.​
Town Name: Aether (Means heaven, a heaven for animals) c:

Mayor: Michael

Town Villagers: Snooty, Julian, Antonio, Sylvana, Wade, Zucker, Plucky, Flora, Julia & Ketchup.

Town Hall: Green (I don't mind because I don't change my town hall)

Train Station: Gold/Brown (I don't mind because I will change the train station when I can)

Fruit: Peach


----------



## Sugarsprig

Sooo, I don't actually know if this is a good map or not. I recently just started playing and I'm unfamiliar with everything haha!


My town has circular grass and my native town fruit is Oranges!


----------



## Pistache

Just started my game today.
Pretty glad with my map, even tho it could be more flat. 
Every time my character is going up the hill I feel like cheering for her.

Circular grass
Cherry as native fruit (I love cherries) <3
Few rocks and all out of the way 

I'll use the area near the river for projects and sightseeing. Maybe a tiny wood somewhere.
Houses will be in the bottom left. And I want my cafe near the Re-Tail with the lake between them, 
i think it will be a cute and cozy commercial center


----------



## Loriii

Pistache said:


> View attachment 197034
> 
> Just started my game today.
> Pretty glad with my map, even tho it could be more flat.
> Every time my character is going up the hill I feel like cheering for her.
> 
> Circular grass
> Cherry as native fruit (I love cherries) <3
> Few rocks and all out of the way
> 
> I'll use the area near the river for projects and sightseeing. Maybe a tiny wood somewhere.
> Houses will be in the bottom left. And I want my cafe near the Re-Tail with the lake between them,
> i think it will be a cute and cozy commercial center



Your map is awesome as well as your starting villagers


----------



## Sonja

Spoiler



Here is my town, I'm still thinking about selling it but I will see if I can stick with that:







UPDATE!!





Okay, I believe I've found nicer layouts during my attempts but this one is fine as well! I love how the town hall and the shop are above the map, very close to the train station, I hope I can put the police build between them. Same for the big tree! Just ONE lake, the rocks are not on the way. Sadly my native fruit is peach, I rather prefer pears or apple but that's okay.


----------



## souneshi

View attachment 197133View attachment 197134

_took me like 3 hours to get my fave maps_


----------



## elchrissy

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 196691
> 
> New Moonview's layout, I was getting bored of the last layout.
> 
> I kicked out all my starter villagers already. (Amiibo and non Amiibo move ins, I used my cycle town to get the non ones)



Your town map is so aesthetically perfect. Animal Crossing goals. <3


----------



## Trainer Lillie

Spoiler






Eeeek, the attachment came up so big haha!

I'm pretty happy overall - I especially like that my RV campsite is right off the plaza, Re-Tail is between that and the Town Hall, the regular campsite has a little tucked away densely forested area by the waterfall with what will be a well and hammock, and that the oxbow fits my house into a little foresty hollow perfectly. Most of my villagers in the top half will be leaving sooner or later, and I have paths and patterns laid out so that the new ones will be along a nice little street along the bottom end of town. The Roost will be going in the top left near the ramp, the windmill in the bottom left corner, and eventually a flower clock in the bottom middle, straight down from my house and between all the villagers. I love Lopez, but he's gotta move for that to happen


----------



## moonford

Town Update!


Town name: Aether

Mayor name: Michael

Villagers: Antonio, Coco, Deirdre, Flora, Julia, Julian, Ketchup, Snooty, Wade and Zucker.

Native fruit: Peaches

I still love this town and as you can see I've added the caf? and the police station. I've added paths, Sylvana and Plucky have moved unfortunately because I didn't bond with them and I added some bushes. c:


----------



## Soigne

After a bit of work, here is Sprout.


----------



## CloverTown

This is my town, Clover, which started on the 29th of February last year.

Pros: 
- Circle grass, brown town hall, green station and peaches!
- The plaza is in the middle, I've put paths all around the edges so the entire town works around the plaza
- Secluded area for my house, I love that I can hear the sea from inside!
- Area in the top right corner for my forest/camping area. I've put the campsite, log bench and fire pit there surrounded by a bunch of cedars. 
- Big cove in the beach for all my banana trees!

Cons:
- I prefer vertical waterfalls


----------



## Loriii

It's been half a year and I still never get tired of my map. I love how symmetrical it is


----------



## HappyTails

My old map (i reset about 3 hours after starting this map. It wasn't working for me)



This is my new map. I really like this map. Like seriously. Plus I wanted to change my town name. It used to be Buzzwood, now it's called *Rockaway*



*Mayor Name:* Frances
*Town Name: * Rockaway
*Town Fruit:* Cherry
*Starter Villagers: * Tutu (Peppy Bear), Bill (Jock Duck), Static (Cranky Squirrel), Pudge (Lazy Cub) and Sydney (Normal Koala). Tutu quickly became my favorite villager. 
*Grass Shape* Triangles
*Town Hall Color:* Brown
*Train Station Color: * Brown


*Pros*
River shape (I don't like the rivers that are too off to one side where it makes one side way too narrow to do anything. I also like how I have a south facing water fall, something my previous map didn't have)
The town plaza is centered and the town hall is close to main street
The placement of Re-Tail. (I sell stuff from the island a lot so I like how I have Re-Tail so close to the dock
There a lot of room to work with
I actually like all my villagers
My house placement

*Cons*
Don't really see any


----------



## meo

Spoiler







My towns. Tadaima was my first town. I've been tempted to reset based on the map but...I've got too much invested so I doubt I ever will. Quy Nhon's map is my favorite thus far and newest but it'll probably just remain a town mainly for storage, tting, and hybrid breeding.


----------



## mayorofthealiway

I recently reset my town. I spent hours over 2 days attempting to find the perfect map. I don't have any preferences regarding my river or waterfalls, but I wanted:

• all of the buildings to be on the Northern part, preferably on the top near the train station
• Re-tail close to the train station
• Townhall on top of the event plaza
• the RV park close to the event plaza
• room on the Northern half to build my police station & cafe
• a long, mostly uninterrupted beach
• a relatively isolated place to my build my house
• minimal ponds




Peaches are my native fruit, which is a big +.

I laid paths down so my villagers move into the Southern half, and most inexplicably decided to cluster. After being inspired by the great maps in this thread, I might take it a step further and cluster my future villagers' houses into straight lines or a specific area.

My map is _basically_ perfect... except for how the land is awkwardly split up, which means that I won't be able put the cafe and police centre in a straight line next to town hall or Re-tail. I should stop dwelling on it too much, or I'll restart again.


----------



## HappyTails

mayorofthealiway said:


> I should stop dwelling on it too much, or I'll restart again.



Exactly! If people spend too much time dwelling on the flaws of a map, they will never be happy with ANY map because every map, EVERY map is going to have something you're not going to like. I believe every map in this game can be made into a great town, you just gotta focus on it's potentials, not on it's flaws.

Here's my updated map


Spoiler







Sorry, it's sideways, I have no idea why it decided to do that.


----------



## Linow

I've reset my town last week, out of blue because feeling to start a new one 

It took me one hour and a half to get this map, to be honest I don't have a dream map, but I had a crush on this one the moment I saw it (didn't even checked the 3 others on this starts )


Spoiler











Pros:
♥ Front waterfall
♥ RT lined up with beach entrance, actually saving a little time when fishing a lot 
♥ A lot of ponds, I love ponds, and rocks, I loathe empty space so it's perfect to work around (and I can't plan from blank space)
♥ Enough space to line up cafe, town hall, and police station
♥ Dot grass
♥ Peach, eventhough I prefer cherries
♥ A lot of pretty scenaries, like this tiny piece of beach in SW totally had me

Neutral:
- I actually love all my starters, and i'm still able to work around

Cons?
- It may be difficult later to work around all those ponds and rock but I think I'm going to like this challenge !


----------



## Ponyu

Linow, I like your map a lot! I love ponds, too, and yours are all different. What's your town's name? 

Also HappyTails, "_I believe every map in this game can be made into a great town, you just gotta focus on its potentials, not on its flaws._" I agree 100%


----------



## mayorofthealiway

HappyTails said:


> If people spend too much time dwelling on the flaws of a map, they will never be happy with ANY map because every map, EVERY map is going to have something you're not going to like.



I agree 100%! Even though I'm _*so*_ guilty of it too, I think that the original "purpose" (if it exists) of Animal Crossing, being part of a community, is becoming more diluted with users micromanaging every miniscule aspect of their town.

But I really love your town map, especially the central event plaza, accessible beaches and Re-tail's proximity to the dock. Very functional!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

mayorofthealiway said:


> I recently reset my town. I spent hours over 2 days attempting to find the perfect map.



*YO* our maps are very similar!!



Spoiler


----------



## HHoney

Linow said:


> I've reset my town last week, out of blue because feeling to start a new one
> 
> It took me one hour and a half to get this map, to be honest I don't have a dream map, but I had a crush on this one the moment I saw it (didn't even checked the 3 others on this starts )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> ♥ Front waterfall
> ♥ RT lined up with beach entrance, actually saving a little time when fishing a lot
> ♥ A lot of ponds, I love ponds, and rocks, I loathe empty space so it's perfect to work around (and I can't plan from blank space)
> ♥ Enough space to line up cafe, town hall, and police station
> ♥ Dot grass
> ♥ Peach, eventhough I prefer cherries
> ♥ A lot of pretty scenaries, like this tiny piece of beach in SW totally had me
> 
> Neutral:
> - I actually love all my starters, and i'm still able to work around
> 
> Cons?
> - It may be difficult later to work around all those ponds and rock but I think I'm going to like this challenge !



Wow! What a unique map! 

And double wow - maximum ponds! One of my towns has 4... I've seen a lot with 5...you have 6!
The pond placement on most of them close together should be easier to landscape than when they are really spread out.
Maybe there is enough room for a frog or octopus to move around there!

I totally can see why you crushed on this map 🗺


----------



## Linow

Thanks all 



Ponyu said:


> Linow, I like your map a lot! I love ponds, too, and yours are all different. What's your town's name?



My town name is Winhill  Like the town in FF8 



HHoney said:


> Maybe there is enough room for a frog or octopus to move around there!



I already have Drift around here ! 

And yes, but there's also a lot of rock, mostly around the pound tho, i'll see when i'll start making roads ! But I put my campground next to the north pound, it look so lovely ♥


----------



## shrekluvsme

Here's my current town map! Bella just moved out so I only have nine villagers. I now want to move out Shari and Freya, who are up in the left corner. Never wanted anyone up there u_u I want more villagers to move into the space on the right above Bone's house.

Poncho is the one squeezed right next to the police station. At first it bothered me, but now I just imagine him always wanting to help Copper out and I think it's really cute ^^


----------



## Lanstar

My map of Bluedale. The main things I looked for were a centered upper waterfall, and the lower one going southward. I also liked the nicely spread out buildings, with the campsite in a neat corner, and plenty of space around my home. I didn't soft-reset very much at all, although I had to live with oranges as my native fruit.


----------



## Toraojou

Map of Gardiner! ^_^


----------



## Twix

Bump because I'd love to see some more maps for some inspiration!


----------



## JX-

This is Florida^
Leonardo is the only villager I don't want :/


----------



## HappyTails

Here's my updated map


----------



## Ryumia

Here is the map of my town. It is still a work in progress though since I don't have all the public work projects that I want. Plus... I am currently working on getting Croque to move put. He is the one that lives close to the cliff area. Planning to put something there. Not sure what it would be though.


----------



## moonford

HappyTails said:


> Here's my updated map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198973





Ryumia said:


> Here is the map of my town. It is still a work in progress though since I don't have all the public work projects that I want. Plus... I am currently working on getting Croque to move put. He is the one that lives close to the cliff area. Planning to put something there. Not sure what it would be though.



Jealous of these maps!!!!

Too perfect!


----------



## Ryumia

Zendel said:


> Jealous of these maps!!!!
> 
> Too perfect!


Thanks. ^.^ Apologies for my player icon blocking my Mayor character's house. I'll probably take another screenshot of my town map once I improve my town a bit more. 

To be honest though... I wanted Re-tail to be close to the beach area instead of being close to the train station.


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 199039
(Sorry for the bad quality)

That's my town. Town fruit is Cherry, train station is brown, town hall is blue. 
It's still under construction, maybe I will change the placement of the bridges
later and I also don't know where I will put the cafe. After all I'm quite happy 
about it.​


----------



## Nenya

Um, yikes, it's huge. My first try at getting a photo on TBT!

This is Elenrast. Cherries, blue town hall, brown train station. I was looking for a different map while resetting, but when I saw this, I knew it was the one. It was on my tenth try. I love it...my town is less than 2 months old and I am having fun with it.

And, no, I did not set up my villagers that way. In fact, one moved in right in front of my house, too. I froze him out! (Didn't like him, anyway.)


----------



## HappyTails

Zendel said:


> Jealous of these maps!!!!
> 
> Too perfect!



LOL thank you. Yeah, it took about 3 hours of resetting for me to get that map. It has some things I don't like but the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## wynn

My town map right now. The 3 villagers by my house are all moving.


----------



## Morkls

*Finally Got my Perfect Map!*



It took me 2 nights worth (a few hours) of resetting for my "perfect" map  

There are so many things that I love about it <3
1. The perfect little nook for my house.
2. The way the river separates the different areas and that it's pretty centered.  There isn't a super skinny/tiny useless area anywhere.  And I love the little strip of land on the left hand side, I put my campsite there.
3. I love how town hall, re-tail and town square are all separated.  I especially love that the town square is in front of the entrance to the camp ground so no one can build their house in front of it.  I like that Town Hall is in the center and I like that Re-tail is closer to town and that nothing can be behind it.
4. Last but not least I picked this map because of the diaganol bridge! I've never seen one and didn't know if you could make it that way when you build it.

Mayor: Nymph
Town Name: Lullabye
Current Neighbors: Lobo, Whitney, Skye, Kyle, Biskit, Merengue, Pekoe, Alice, Mitzi, Tia
Town Fruit: Pear (wasn't too excited about pears, but I was able to get peaches from Isabelle and an orange from a villager which are my 2 favorite fruits that I was never able to get in my old town)

- - - Post Merge - - -



JX- said:


> View attachment 198970
> 
> This is Florida^
> Leonardo is the only villager I don't want :/



This is a great map! I love it!


----------



## Scrafty

I got a second town and settled on this map.


----------



## GADKAN

Happy with almost everything, I just have to put remove Whitney(lone house below bridge in the middle of the map) and put my new villager grouped up the the other 2 at the bottom. 

Town: Yuwol
Mayor: Gabe
Native: Pear


----------



## casual.kyle

This is Seaport!


I love how my bridges line up, and most of my villagers have been plot resetted and I plan to keep them. My biggest issue is the huge area of free space on the left side of my town but that's what PWPS are for!


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

Scrafty said:


> View attachment 199413
> 
> I got a second town and settled on this map.



I love this map! And I think that you have a really nice spot for your house.


----------



## Ariellecrossing

http://imgur.com/a/zFKmN

My town of Mar?ng and my Mayor Vivianne, took me 2 resets to get the map I wanted. Native fruit is apple (not my favorite but It'll do). I really like the layout so far especially that I have 2 beaches and both are easy to reach. I already love it's potential.


----------



## Laurina

I'm back at it again with a fresh new town! Not the perfect map, but I'm sure I'll be happy with it eventually.


----------



## thefireybacon

Just restarted today and I'm pretty happy with my new town layout.
I do kind of wish the plaza was in the center but I love everything else.


----------



## kuri_kame

wynn said:


> My town map right now. The 3 villagers by my house are all moving.



The symmetry to this


----------



## noctibloom

After two nearly full days of resetting, I finally got the river I wanted with the south-facing ramp that lines up perfectly with the dock, and apples as my main fruit, and rocks that don't get in my way. So many times, foiled by maps that looked perfect and were ruined by poor rock placement...


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

This is my map!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

I did not know what i was doing on June 9th 2013 so i dont really like my layout but i can live with it.


----------



## Nightmares

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> I did not know what i was doing on June 9th 2013 so i dont really like my layout but i can live with it.
> View attachment 200684



Oh dude, I actually like this map 
The ponds seem kinda annoying, though tbh


----------



## Loriii

ZaAlPa2006 said:


> I did not know what i was doing on June 9th 2013 so i dont really like my layout but i can live with it.



I have almost the same exact map as you but what surprises me is that you seem to have too many ponds. Not that it's bad or anything (personal preference). I only have like, one. Awesome map regardless!


----------



## Moonliet

~~~


----------



## wynn

Moonliet said:


> This is Forestia's map. I apologize for the terrible quality.
> 
> View attachment 200715
> 
> It's a work in progress.



Wow! I love your map. So jealous.


----------



## Moonliet

wynn said:


> Wow! I love your map. So jealous.



Thank you


----------



## tifachu

I hacked it to get the houses so even.. now I can't anymore since I have an old3ds. Cherry has moved in since, so her house is literally 1 space more north than the others'. I'm pretty happy her house wasn't placed further.


----------



## wynn

tifachu said:


> View attachment 200735
> I hacked it to get the houses so even.. now I can't anymore since I have an old3ds. Cherry has moved in since, so her house is literally 1 space more north than the others'. I'm pretty happy her house wasn't placed further.



Lovely! I really like how the mayor has her own space for her house.


----------



## Nightmares

wynn said:


> Lovely! I really like how the mayor has her own space for her house.



Yess, it reminds me off the HHD layout for houses 

I wish we could hack with 11.4 or above //sigh


----------



## cyleris

here's the map of lumira! (the gyroid is another random log bench lmao)







the campsite is going to be placed in the bottom right corner when phil moves out. the only permanent house is fauna (first down from the train station, next to the beach. i'm unsure where to place my second player character house and my police station - does anyone have any suggestions?

pros:
-i honestly love my map
-good space for my mayor's house
-space for landscaping and pwps
-1 pond
-the permanent buildings are in good places
-apples as town fruit
-retail close to dock
-triangle grass
-and more!

cons:
there's no space left of retail to landscape as it's 1 away from the cliff 
2 separate beaches


----------



## Ivory Moon

My town map


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

Ivory Moon said:


> View attachment 200856
> 
> My town map



Love how you could do a bridge right in the middle in that gap towards the plaza!


----------



## Mu~

I really like this layout, but I don't know if there's enough space to place the police station and cafe aligned with the railways, town hall and retail?


----------



## NormalVillager

I love the placement of the lake as it made room for a nice bridge design 
Lloid is there for a Zen Bench [requested by Butch]


----------



## wynn

Got all of my dream villagers.  Decided to put Marshal by himself lol.


----------



## AccfSally

Flora's new layout.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

I really loved this map, and wanted to see what you did with it, so I dream-traveled to your town to wander around.  Nicely done.  I love the brick.


----------



## Feraligator

JezDayy said:


> View attachment 128352
> 
> This picture is from March 2014. I miss all the neighbours living in the top right corner... none are left!
> 
> I'm very happy with this layout. I love the river shape, it's fairly neat and organised. It doesn't go all over the place like my first town.
> The location of the town plaza is in the middle of town, directly in the centre of the n shape section of the river.
> I have the perfect little area for my home, however right now Diva decided to move right behind me.
> I prefer east coast over west, mainly because I've always been used to it from my first town.
> There is also only one pond.
> 
> What I don't like about my town is the native fruit. Pears aren't my favourite, but I'm glad it's not peaches or oranges. Apples or cherries are my favourite (main) fruit in the game.



I still regret deleting this town to this day


----------



## Aubrey895

Mine


----------



## Ray-ACP

So this is my new town layout and house choice of Misthill! (Credit to miiverse for making it easy to take pictures of your bottom screen)










One thing I really wanted in my new town is a right sided town as my old one was a lefty. I like the cliff bottom right and the large part of the beach mid range. I like quirky towns which windy rivers. The bridge may make it a bit of  a trek to work but that's changeable and besides, I can have a nice long stroll through the forest to the north.

It goes to show that I HAD to put my house all the way up there. I get my own pond and own little beach area all to myself! What you can't see from these screenshots though is there's an annoying rock inbetween my house and the holding pond which is why the house is a bit further to the left than I would of liked. It could be a gem rock but I couldn't buy anything until I set my house down. I kind of like the rock now anyway since you can sit on them now.


----------



## Giddy

Here's mine~



Not too sure what to say about my layout, I like it really. As you can see my villagers are everywhere, annoying. But the rocks I have gotten, aren't a problem at all. Either closer to the river, pond or police station. 

At the moment my villagers are: Merengue, Alfonso, Carmen, Pheobe, Kody, Butch, Tammi, Cherry, and Ribbot.

Oops, ignore the symbols on the left, I was organising where all my trees and fruit are and I'm gonna cut em down and put them somewhere else X3


----------



## cindersinned

Harmony! This is a bit of an old picture that I edited to remove Canberra's house, but I like how things are at the moment.


----------



## emmarielle

This is my town, Bloom! I edited the villagers houses out because I don't like where they are at the moment. Also there will be a third bridge over the bottom stretch of the river, but I'm hoping for Bridge PWP requests right now.

I restarted my town because I didn't like the layout and I'm so glad I did because I LOVE this one. 

Things I like: 
-The town hall/town square setup. Just look at it. I love it. 
-No private beaches
-Retail near the dock
-That spot between ponds was perfect for my house
-Town Fruit is Cherries
-Camping Area I'm making near campground/campsite
-Lots of room for PWPs, orchards, and villagers houses!
-Front facing waterfall from the beach, the other one is vertical but still makes a great view from across the river!

Things I don't like 
-Square Grass is meh but I don't mind it
-There's like nine rocks to build around


----------



## HHoney

emmarielle said:


> View attachment 201461
> 
> This is my town, Bloom! I edited the villagers houses out because I don't like where they are at the moment. Also there will be a third bridge over the bottom stretch of the river, but I'm hoping for Bridge PWP requests right now.
> 
> I restarted my town because I didn't like the layout and I'm so glad I did because I LOVE this one.
> 
> Things I like:
> -The town hall/town square setup. Just look at it. I love it.
> -No private beaches
> -Retail near the dock
> -That spot between ponds was perfect for my house
> -Town Fruit is Cherries
> -Camping Area I'm making near campground/campsite
> -Lots of room for PWPs, orchards, and villagers houses!
> -Front facing waterfall from the beach, the other one is vertical but still makes a great view from across the river!
> 
> Things I don't like
> -Square Grass is meh but I don't mind it
> -There's like nine rocks to build around


 
Wow! Nice map! So clean!

Wait a minute?! You kicked out all your villagers?!


----------



## emmarielle

Thank you! 

And no lol I would never, I just edited the houses out of the photo before I posted it. My town isn't hacked, I don't even have the knowledge to hack it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HHoney said:


> Wow! Nice map! So clean!
> 
> Wait a minute?! You kicked out all your villagers?!



Thank you! 

And no lol I would never, I just edited the houses out of the photo before I posted it. My town isn't hacked, I don't even have the knowledge to hack it.


----------



## HappyTails

I reset my town again. I needed a change of scenery. Took me four hours to find a map. Besides that villagers house being RIGHT IN FRONT of Retail, I like this map



Mayor Name: Eliza
Town Name: Kingford
Current Villagers: Baabara, Hamlet, Prince, Chow and Nan
Train Station Color; Green
Town Hall Color: Brown
Town Fruit: Orange
Grass Shape: Triangle
Town Theme: Will likely be Fairy Tale themed

Pros:
Lots of Space for PWP and villager houses
Secluded spot for my house
River is off to one side of the map (this has always been my preference for town maps)
South facing waterfall
Retail is close to the dock
Only two ponds and they aren't smack dab in the middle of my map
Mostly vertical river
Town Hall and plaza are close to each other

Cons:
The plaza is not centered
Oranges as native fruit
Baabara is here. I don't really like Baabara -_-
Green Train station


----------



## Giddy

HappyTails said:


> I reset my town again. I needed a change of scenery. Took me four hours to find a map. Besides that villagers house being RIGHT IN FRONT of Retail, I like this map
> 
> View attachment 201529
> 
> Mayor Name: Eliza
> Town Name: Kingford
> Current Villagers: Baabara, Hamlet, Prince, Chow and Nan
> Train Station Color; Green
> Town Hall Color: Brown
> Town Fruit: Orange
> Grass Shape: Triangle
> Town Theme: Will likely be Fairy Tale themed
> 
> Pros:
> Lots of Space for PWP and villager houses
> Secluded spot for my house
> River is off to one side of the map (this has always been my preference for town maps)
> South facing waterfall
> Retail is close to the dock
> Only two ponds and they aren't smack dab in the middle of my map
> Mostly vertical river
> Town Hall and plaza are close to each other
> 
> Cons:
> The plaza is not centered
> Oranges as native fruit
> Baabara is here. I don't really like Baabara -_-
> Green Train station



I'm sure its pretty easy to get Baabra to move out, like hit Baabara with a net or something and don't do what she asks.
And I love your map, it looks so cool~


----------



## HappyTails

Okay I reset again. And I believe, I finally found the map I'm sticking with. 




*Mayor Name*: Eliza
*Town Name*: Kingston
*Town theme*: Planning on making it fairy tale theme
*Town fruit*: Peaches
*Starter Villagers*: Pudge (Lazy Cub), Pompom (Peppy Duck), Lobo (Cranky Wolf), Bertha (Normal Hippo) and Queenie (Snooty Ostrich)
*Town Hall Color*: Blue
*Train Station Color*: Blue
*Grass Shape*: Triangle

Pros
Only one pond
River looks like a shoe which is a great reference to the fairy tale theme I'm going for
Cute villagers, yes even Bertha
Town Hall and plaza are close to each other
Campground in an ideal spot
All the immovable rocks are not in the way
There is a ramp leading right to the dock
Plenty of room for houses and public works projects
South facing water fall

Cons
Would have preferred apples 
Re Tail is a bit far from the dock, but nothing a bridge won't fix
Would have preferred a more centered plaza but I'll gladly sacrifice that for this map


----------



## Cashmere

I've always loved this map! For some reason it took me until now to realize there is a part of the beach that I can't reach without a wet suit. Forever wishing Teddy would leave because his house is too close to the mayor's villa in my town.


----------



## Kitsey

I posted mine a while back but here it is complete with the campsite, cafe, police station, and 3 bridges! I'm so happy with where the RV campground ended up - the location couldn't have been more perfect. The only thing I'm not thrilled with is Willow's house so close to the town hall (she was one of my original five), but there's no way I'll ever kick her out. Overall I am very pleased with this map.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

This is the map of my second town Honeydew. I've been resetting for days to find this kind of map with a private beach and the tree in the center. But now that I've been playing for a few months, I find it really hard to work with. I don't really know a good place for the cafe, and I don't know where my villagers should live. I like having them in pairs or groups of three.
I thought about having my cafe at the bottom left corner, but I think I'd prefer having a park over there, with the lighthouse by the cliff.

Has anyone suggestions for me?


----------



## HHoney

JapaneseBlossom said:


> View attachment 202002
> This is the map of my second town Honeydew. I've been resetting for days to find this kind of map with a private beach and the tree in the center. But now that I've been playing for a few months, I find it really hard to work with. I don't really know a good place for the cafe, and I don't know where my villagers should live. I like having them in pairs or groups of three.
> I thought about having my cafe at the bottom left corner, but I think I'd prefer having a park over there, with the lighthouse by the cliff.
> 
> Has anyone suggestions for me?



Cafe to the right of the train station might be nice!

To the left of the east beach ramp could work too.

If it can fit (I know how frustrating the town tree space is) the bottom right area between your bridges near the town tree would be neat. A little cramped for the cafe, possibly. An alternate character house would be cute there too.

I am working on a town with a center town tree - I've always wanted a center tree but honestly it can be difficult to work with.

Yet your town map is so nice and symmetrical! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bowie

My town is divided into sections, and I really wish you could see the tree placement, because I worked very hard to ensure that every part of the town had a pathway, with trees on both sides of the path so that players can be guided into these sections.

See those two rows of houses near the bottom left? That acts as a kind of second plaza. Three money trees in the centre, with gold roses all around them! Like a little village, almost!

I'm really happy with the way my town looks. I don't have any desire to change it. Just thought I'd show you guys how it looks!


----------



## totakek

I can't show you all a cute in-game map yet since the fountain is being built so Isabelle won't let me see the PWP list, but here's a really low-detail picture of my map layout from within the save editor. I'll try to paint a picture for you guys.

My town hall and plaza are in the centre. I recently put a fountain in front of the town hall. Villager houses are in neat lines to the left and right of the train station. My house is slightly behind the town hall in the middle, but I'll probably move it soon since I'm not content with its placement at all.

I added cliffs on both sides to maximise my landscaping space.

The left "island" so to speak is gonna be my campsite, all natural, mushrooms and pine trees.

The right side is where Re-Tail is and also where the coffee shop will be; I'm gonna place some random cheap PWPs and then use the save editor to change them into the event stalls and put loads of palm trees/exotic fruit around, give it a real "exotic bazaar/market" kind of feel.

I'm not sure about the exact themeing of my central area yet, going for a books/letters/memories type theme with fairy tale or regal overtones is probably the way I'll go. My town is called Memoir after all, plus I love black/gold roses and the Princess/Gorgeous sets.

I love this layout more than my old edited one, which had 2 rivers but they were both on the same side since there weren't 2 sets of cliffs and there were these weird tiny holes at the edge where the terrain met the cliff but didn't line up right where you could see into the void like a glitch in the Matrix or something. :/


----------



## JustABadKid_

totakek said:


> ...text removed to save space



I need to know what program you are using and how.  For science.






Starter villagers: Agnes, Astrid, Bam, Caroline, Carmen
Town fruit: Peaches
Grass: Squares
Current villagers: Apple*, Pierce, W. Link*, Poppy*, Mira, Hamlet, Butch* Yuka* Whitney*, Agent S
* = keeping

This is my town of Florence, which I've had since release. I stopped playing for a while but got back into it with the release of Happy Home Designer and the update. My town isn't perfect but I've grown to love it. I didn't realize in the beginning that you could reset the game and get more than 4 map options. 

The villager house directly in front of the Cafe isn't permanent. I'm trying to get someone to move inline with the three houses vertically lined up near the left beach.

It's hard to tell, but I've really made this map work with my path layout! The placement of the campground ended up being perfect since I already had a path along the cliff leading to the police station. Having 4 ponds has been a bit frustrating but my river isn't very jagged so I still have plenty room for PWPs and whatnot. Let me know if you're interested in visiting and I'll post my DA (if that's allowed). If not, I'll DM it to you.


----------



## totakek

JustABadKid_ said:


> I need to know what program you are using and how.  For science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starter villagers: Agnes, Astrid, Bam, Caroline, Carmen
> Town fruit: Peaches
> Grass: Squares
> Current villagers: Apple*, Pierce, W. Link*, Poppy*, Mira, Hamlet, Butch* Yuka* Whitney*, Agent S
> * = keeping
> 
> This is my town of Florence, which I've had since release. I stopped playing for a while but got back into it with the release of Happy Home Designer and the update. My town isn't perfect but I've grown to love it. I didn't realize in the beginning that you could reset the game and get more than 4 map options.
> 
> The villager house directly in front of the Cafe isn't permanent. I'm trying to get someone to move inline with the three houses vertically lined up near the left beach.
> 
> It's hard to tell, but I've really made this map work with my path layout! The placement of the campground ended up being perfect since I already had a path along the cliff leading to the police station. Having 4 ponds has been a bit frustrating but my river isn't very jagged so I still have plenty room for PWPs and whatnot. Let me know if you're interested in visiting and I'll post my DA (if that's allowed). If not, I'll DM it to you.



I use this http://www.marcrobledo.com/acnl-editor/ and you can follow this tutorial if you wanna put cliffs on both sides without breaking all the things: 




You dump your savefile by getting the homebrew launcher and a save manager, for which http://3ds.guide is a helpful resource.

I finally managed to get a cute in game map picture:


My native fruit is oranges. I'm gonna remove those awkwardly placed bridges and put wooden ones in horizontally at both sides of the plaza. I'm thinking of moving my pond to my campground area, putting bamboo around it and white/pink lilies inside it. The whole town looks pretty barren atm as I like to landscape as organically as possible by actually gathering materials and when I edited my map I had to remove a lot of trees/flowers that ended up in weird places. Luckily my hybrid garden is growing by the day ((especially now that I can steal flowers from the island)) and I've got a lot of fruit hoarded ready to plant. 

I am at best apathetic towards my villagers and I really want my dreamies to move in already lol.

I also have absolutely no idea where to put the police station.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy

I would post mine but the only way i can do that is send a pic via my phone, which I'll do tomorrow and edit my post when I can as my phone is off :<


----------



## dizzy bone

The map of my new town, Borei! I reset my secondary town Kiri because I didn't like my permenant building placements, and I had a new idea for a town! I was able to get peaches again, the fruit of my old town, and my bro Buck also followed me over! (He was a starter in my old town as well)

The northern part of town will be a dense forest and the southern part across the river will be the remnants of an ancient town (or something along those lines lol). The only way to enter would be through that long strip of land to the left, where I'll build the only bridge in town. I put my mayor in the middle part at the top even though there's a lot of scenic places for her house because I want her to be like protector of that lil old town, so she has to be in a place where she can see everything. The dip near the campgrounds will be my campsite and a slightly more developed forest. I also needed the plaza to be in the north side so dream visitors can start in the forest and make their way to the old town. Honestly I freaking love this map. Now just to get a perfect town/100 visitors and change the ugly townhall and train station.

If anyone wants to see what happened to Kiri before I reset it, I think it's still in the dream database, Kiri/Mayor Chan ;_; I'll be using similar tiles and landscaping/foliage but I like this map so so much better. My paths and patterns should be available on there. Wow /endlongpost


----------



## HappyTails

Took me FOREVER to find a map like this, you don't even know, or you probably do since I complained about it enough

This is Kingston.

Details:
Town fruit: Cherries
Grass Shape: Triangles
Town Hall Color: Green
Train Station Color: Brown
Starter Villagers: Portia, Flora, Axel, Butch and Boomer


Pros
River is out of the way
Only one pond and it's also out of the way
Lots of room
South facing waterfall
I have Butch
Immovable rocks not in the way
Cherries and triangle grass

Cons
Prefer a river that was less twisty but whatever, I'll deal
Town hall is green


----------



## HHoney

dizzy bone said:


> The map of my new town, Borei! I reset my secondary town Kiri because I didn't like my permenant building placements, and I had a new idea for a town! I was able to get peaches again, the fruit of my old town, and my bro Buck also followed me over! (He was a starter in my old town as well)
> 
> The northern part of town will be a dense forest and the southern part across the river will be the remnants of an ancient town (or something along those lines lol). The only way to enter would be through that long strip of land to the left, where I'll build the only bridge in town. I put my mayor in the middle part at the top even though there's a lot of scenic places for her house because I want her to be like protector of that lil old town, so she has to be in a place where she can see everything. The dip near the campgrounds will be my campsite and a slightly more developed forest. I also needed the plaza to be in the north side so dream visitors can start in the forest and make their way to the old town. Honestly I freaking love this map. Now just to get a perfect town/100 visitors and change the ugly townhall and train station.
> 
> If anyone wants to see what happened to Kiri before I reset it, I think it's still in the dream database, Kiri/Mayor Chan ;_; I'll be using similar tiles and landscaping/foliage but I like this map so so much better. My paths and patterns should be available on there. Wow /endlongpost



I used to have a similar map with an East beach!!!

I loved that map. I always get nostalgic when so see the town hall in the center.

RIP town of Donut! Awesome map.


----------



## Capeet

Yikes! I reset again. Wanted a totally different layout this time. I'm not completely sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## dizzy bone

Capeet said:


> Yikes! I reset again. Wanted a totally different layout this time. I'm not completely sure how I feel about it yet.



Did you reset Rajamaa?!  I didn't get to see it yet!!


----------



## Capeet

dizzy bone said:


> Did you reset Rajamaa?!  I didn't get to see it yet!!


Yep, sorry! x_x You didn't really miss out on much, though! I barely played in it after February so it was still pretty empty.

Good luck with your new town btw! I love your idea for it!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Capeet said:


> Yep, sorry! x_x You didn't really miss out on much, though! I barely played in it after February so it was still pretty empty.
> 
> Good luck with your new town btw! I love your idea for it!!



Ahh hehe so we're both back to square one  thank you! I'm excited to try something new. Can't wait to see your progress too! That horror/1yc thread was fun while it lasted :')


----------



## Capeet

dizzy bone said:


> Ahh hehe so we're both back to square one  thank you! I'm excited to try something new. Can't wait to see your progress too! That horror/1yc thread was fun while it lasted :')


It definitely was! I'm going to have to check out how Kiri turned out if its dream still exists! I'm sure Borei will be awesome too, you're so great at landscaping! Will you be posting about your progress somewhere?


----------



## dizzy bone

Capeet said:


> It definitely was! I'm going to have to check out how Kiri turned out if its dream still exists! I'm sure Borei will be awesome too, you're so great at landscaping! Will you be posting about your progress somewhere?



I'll try and update my blogspot but I'll probably mostly use miiverse for daily screen shots :0 you?


----------



## Capeet

dizzy bone said:


> I'll try and update my blogspot but I'll probably mostly use miiverse for daily screen shots :0 you?


Oo nice! I don't think I'll posting anywhere... I know I'd just get lazy and forget about it after a while. :|


----------



## Laureline

Town: Lilac
Residents: Luna & Eclipse
Villagers: Chief, Freya, Portia, Lucky, Zucker, Marina, Sparro, Hazel, Julian and Lolly.
Town fruit: Peaches.


----------



## Jadeth

Town of Lullbury! It's a bit of an old photo now, with some new villagers and villagers moved out. But I like my map. I wasn't aware of town resetting to get good maps, so it was the first town that was offered to me. I think it's pretty decent though.


----------



## HappyTails

After almost TWO WEEKS of dealing with maps I finally settled on this map and I am not resetting again



Mayor: Elizza 
Town Name: Alubarna (named after the capital city of Alabasta from the anime One Piece)
Town Fruit: Cherries
Grass Shape: Circles!
Starter Villagers: Bones <3, Peewee, Friga, Leonardo and Rhonda
Town Hall Color: Brown
Train station color: Green

Pros
Circle grass
River is not taking up too much space
Plenty of room to place PWP and Houses
BONES!!!!
south water fall
Did I mention Bones?
Cherries
Centered plaza
Retail is near the dock
Town hall is near the train station
Only two ponds and they are easy to work around

Cons
That strip of land between my Re Tail pond and river pool will be a bit difficult to decorate but nothing a little creativity won't fix.


----------



## Sweetley

View attachment 202900
(Sorry for the bad quality...)

After I lost my last town thanks to a dumb cartridge damage, I got a new copy of
NL a few days ago and found this map here. Town fruit is cherry, it has a red train station 
and a yellow town hall. I really like this map since I had almost the same map a few years
ago, only that it had a west beach and apples as town fruit. I had to reset a few times, 
but it was worth it. Now I hope that I have more luck with this town...​


----------



## totakek

This is my map. ((Or at least it will be when I build the campsite and move my bridges))

((the blue circle is a fountain and the diagonal rectangle by Re-Tail is Redd's stall))

I'm looking for ideas for where to put my coffee shop/police station and villager houses since I haven't found a place for them that I'm happy with yet.


----------



## piske

Jadeth said:


> View attachment 202554
> Town of Lullbury! It's a bit of an old photo now, with some new villagers and villagers moved out. But I like my map. I wasn't aware of town resetting to get good maps, so it was the first town that was offered to me. I think it's pretty decent though.



I really enjoy your map, everything feels very evenly placed. Good job!


----------



## Zogabog

This is my town Thedas



Grass is Square
I have a Green roof on the train station and a dark blue on my town hall.

Fruit is Apples but I now have others


----------



## piske

This is my town of Sleepy. The Mayor's name is Heart :> I started this town yesterday on 7/9/17.

My starting villagers are Opal, Peanut, Tia, Bob and Gruff and Keaton has plotted right in front of the Town Hall...
Starting fruit is oranges and the grass is triangles.

I tried to give myself a challenge (and ease up on my need to have THE perfect map ;_; ), and I picked a map from the first 4. I also didn't know what my Mayor would look like as I answered differently than I have in the past. I'm hoping to keep this town for at least a little while!

Not going to plot reset or set down patterns, letting the chips fall where they may!


----------



## chancey

Here's my town of Forte! (I'm Mayor Cassie!)

also i got really bored, and decided to draw over my map the other day to help out with planning villager houses (and maybe pwps)


----------



## Melyora

velvete said:


> This is my town of Sleepy. The Mayor's name is Heart :> I started this town yesterday on 7/9/17.
> 
> My starting villagers are Opal, Peanut, Tia, Bob and Gruff and Keaton has plotted right in front of the Town Hall...
> Starting fruit is oranges and the grass is triangles.
> 
> I tried to give myself a challenge (and ease up on my need to have THE perfect map ;_; ), and I picked a map from the first 4. I also didn't know what my Mayor would look like as I answered differently than I have in the past. I'm hoping to keep this town for at least a little while!
> 
> Not going to plot reset or set down patterns, letting the chips fall where they may!



I really like the map! Especially since you didn;t reset for it. 

I also wanted to go full-free mode, letting the game progress naturally and not plot resetting, but I found it hard to do!
I did reset my map a few times and I am really satisfied.
As for plot resetting, I try not to. I've made myself a rule that I will plot reset a max of 3 times when I know a villager is moving in, and if I'm not happy with these 3 tries, I will just start up the game and see how it goes.

I have laid down paths in my current town, but only for walking routes, not to prevent villagers from plotting


----------



## piske

Melyora said:


> I really like the map! Especially since you didn;t reset for it.
> 
> I also wanted to go full-free mode, letting the game progress naturally and not plot resetting, but I found it hard to do!
> I did reset my map a few times and I am really satisfied.
> As for plot resetting, I try not to. I've made myself a rule that I will plot reset a max of 3 times when I know a villager is moving in, and if I'm not happy with these 3 tries, I will just start up the game and see how it goes.
> 
> I have laid down paths in my current town, but only for walking routes, not to prevent villagers from plotting



Thank you! I used to reset for hours and hours both for maps and for plot-resetting but it felt like a chore and it gave me a lot of anxiety ;_; so I'm trying to let go of those things and play more relaxed :> it's good that you have yourself some guidelines so you don't go crazy from plot-resetting!


----------



## shanni

so, i restarted my town (again) recently after two years of keeping the same one.



Spoiler: here's my map:











*mayor*: shanni
*town name*: flarine
*starting villagers*: puck, pekoe, blanche, victoria & ricky
*fruit*: apples <3 
*grass*: square
*train station*: blue
*town hall*: blue

i'm pretty satisfied with this map. it only took me an hour of resetting this time, and hopefully i won't be restarting my town again!
(i've probably restarted around 4+ times now..)

this map is actually freakishly similar to my previous town's map. 


Spoiler: previous town











*things i am happy about:*
-i really like where my plaza is placed
-only one lake!! i don't like having too many because i never know how to decorate them
-i love connected beaches with mini beaches that are only accessible via swimming! feels almost special in a way since you have to throw on a wet suit in order to reach mini beaches.

so i haven't gotten all of my dreamies yet, but i am planning on plot resetting all of their houses until they're in pairs (like in the bottom left of my map near the campground).
atm i'm thinking of not having any villagers live at the top half so it'll be fully decorated with pwps and such, with all of my villagers living on the bottom half of it. ;v;

the one thing i'd change is that i have so many rocks now, it's unreal. i'd love to remove practically all of them.


----------



## Mu~

shanni said:


> so, i restarted my town (again) recently after two years of keeping the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's my map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mayor*: shanni
> *town name*: flarine
> *starting villagers*: puck, pekoe, blanche, victoria & ricky
> *fruit*: apples <3
> *grass*: square
> *train station*: blue
> *town hall*: blue
> 
> i'm pretty satisfied with this map. it only took me an hour of resetting this time, and hopefully i won't be restarting my town again!
> (i've probably restarted around 4+ times now..)
> 
> this map is actually freakishly similar to my previous town's map.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: previous town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *things i am happy about:*
> -i really like where my plaza is placed
> -only one lake!! i don't like having too many because i never know how to decorate them
> -i love connected beaches with mini beaches that are only accessible via swimming! feels almost special in a way since you have to throw on a wet suit in order to reach mini beaches.
> 
> so i haven't gotten all of my dreamies yet, but i am planning on plot resetting all of their houses until they're in pairs (like in the bottom left of my map near the campground).
> atm i'm thinking of not having any villagers live at the top half so it'll be fully decorated with pwps and such, with all of my villagers living on the bottom half of it. ;v;
> 
> the one thing i'd change is that i have so many rocks now, it's unreal. i'd love to remove practically all of them.


First IMG is broken


----------



## Awesomeness1230

chancey said:


> View attachment 203337
> Here's my town of Forte! (I'm Mayor Cassie!)
> 
> also i got really bored, and decided to draw over my map the other day to help out with planning villager houses (and maybe pwps)
> View attachment 203336



Wow, I'm so jealous if your map!


----------



## shanni

Mu~ said:


> First IMG is broken



edited ;o; 
is it okay now?


----------



## DevotedHaunting

My town map.

Town: SunMoon.
Mayor Kaylee.
Fruit: Oranges.
Grass: Squares.


----------



## superkell

Mochiguma said:


> View attachment 202900
> (Sorry for the bad quality...)
> 
> After I lost my last town thanks to a dumb cartridge damage, I got a new copy of
> NL a few days ago and found this map here. Town fruit is cherry, it has a red train station
> and a yellow town hall. I really like this map since I had almost the same map a few years
> ago, only that it had a west beach and apples as town fruit. I had to reset a few times,
> but it was worth it. Now I hope that I have more luck with this town...​



Omg your map is awesome! so jealous ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



totakek said:


> This is my map. ((Or at least it will be when I build the campsite and move my bridges))
> View attachment 203123
> ((the blue circle is a fountain and the diagonal rectangle by Re-Tail is Redd's stall))
> 
> I'm looking for ideas for where to put my coffee shop/police station and villager houses since I haven't found a place for them that I'm happy with yet.



That's super sick I've never seen a double river like that?!


----------



## superkell

I made these little mock ups on photoshop. I just started a new town and am not planning on keeping any of my starting villagers. TBH, I'm fine that I didn't get anyone I liked to begin with, bc that means I can just cycle them all out and create housing plots wherever I want for the first time! I'm excited bc I've never actually planned out paths/PWPs/plots like this before, and hopefully I'll be able to stick to it!


----------



## Mu~

superkell said:


> That's super sick I've never seen a double river like that?!


It's hacked.


----------



## superkell

Mu~ said:


> It's hacked.



That's what I assumed lol


----------



## SCOOT

Spoiler: My current town!









Spoiler: My old hacked town!


----------



## Flare

Here's my New Map! 



Spoiler








*The Good.*

- Map looks Pretty Good. Well to me at least.
- Pond isn't disastrous. It's pretty decent. 
- Circle Grass.
- Brown Train Station.
- Museum is placed to the right of Main Street. Where I wanted it to be. 
- No Annoying Rock Placement.
- Everyone (Besides Benedict) has a somewhat great house placement.

*The Bad.*

- Town Hall placement could've had a better spot.
- Beach isn't how I wished it would be.
- Peaches as Town Fruit. I would've preferred Apples or Cherries. I guess it's alright though.
- Perhaps it wouldn't been good if Benedict hadn't had his house where it's at right now.
- Placing things there can get too confusing and stressful.
- There's this one map type I wish I would've had instead. But it would've probably taken a while to find it. 

*The Ugly.*

- Starters seem rather Awful.
- Lord knows where I'll place the Cafe and Police Station. 
- Beach looks too narrow.
- Town Hall is placed in a crappy spot.


Overall I think it's a great map, it has some drawbacks however. 
Not sure on whether to keep it or not, but I'll see what I'll do for now.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

Hi everyone! Take a look to the awesome map of Gardenia! 





Ok, is not that awesome, hahah~ 
I was kinda obsessed with the perfect map, but it gave me a lot of anxiety searching for "perfection" (in map, town, villagers etc., and I was a mess landscaping really...) So I decide to pick up for a random map, stay with it, and start my imperfect town! I dont plot-reset and tt anymore, I'm leaving the game to be. 
Any suggestion of where to place the police station and the caf? ?​


----------



## totakek

This is my new map!

Pros:
- Apples as town fruit
- Plaza close to Town Hall
- Brown Train Station/Town Hall
- Private beach
- Enough space next to retail for a coffee shop
- Campground isn't that near the plaza/town hall
- Not too many ponds

Cons:
- Museum on the right instead of the left like I'm used to
- Vladmir is one of my starters and he's a little gross
- A really nicely placed rock turned out to be fake 
- I'm not sure where to put other houses, the campsite or the police station


----------



## Maddycool

This is my town map. The gyroid is for a bridge PwP that I just finished paying off. Not sure where I'm going to put the police station or cafe. Am open to recommendations.
Please, let me know what you think.


----------



## pastellrain

My town is boring haha


----------



## totakek

pastellrain said:


> View attachment 204258
> 
> My town is boring haha



I actually really like your map, the way that your plaza is placed seems like it would make exploration seem more interesting and give the illusion of the town being bigger during dreams, since the player has to explore _outwards_ in one direction for a greater distance, as opposed to say my map, where the plaza is more centered so the town seems neater, but smaller at the same time.


----------



## Lackadaisy

*Town of Fairbell*

♣ Original Residents: Skye, Beau, Olivia, Cheri and Hopper
♣ Circle Grass
♣ Native Cherries

_I'll admit that I made some changes to the layout, but I wanted to keep it simple and close to the original maps_


----------



## Melyora

I like all of your maps so far!

I've resetted as well, I really liked my last town map, except for Retail at the top side and most annoying, a green train station roof.
I thought I could live with it, but nope.

Here's what I have now:






Really love it so far.

Pros:
- Red Train Station (it has to be brown or red)
- Circle Grass (my favorite)
- Cherries!
- Retail near the docks (I go to the island a lot)
- Several ponds (I like ponds!)
- Room near the campgrounds, so I can make a camping area nearby)
- Town Hall on topside
- Special bonus: crooked waterfall!

Cons:
- I don't care for any of the starting villagers (Ava, Vladimir, Tammi, Sheldon, Mint)
- Beach is small
- I think there is enough room behind Town Hall for a villager house, I don't like that.


----------



## Jadeth

Melyora said:


> I like all of your maps so far!
> 
> I've resetted as well, I really liked my last town map, except for Retail at the top side and most annoying, a green train station roof.
> I thought I could live with it, but nope.
> 
> Here's what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love it so far.
> 
> Pros:
> - Red Train Station (it has to be brown or red)
> - Circle Grass (my favorite)
> - Cherries!
> - Retail near the docks (I go to the island a lot)
> - Several ponds (I like ponds!)
> - Room near the campgrounds, so I can make a camping area nearby)
> - Town Hall on topside
> - Special bonus: crooked waterfall!
> 
> Cons:
> - I don't care for any of the starting villagers (Ava, Vladimir, Tammi, Sheldon, Mint)
> - Beach is small
> - I think there is enough room behind Town Hall for a villager house, I don't like that.



I really like your town.  The river is really nice, there's no narrow strips of land. And I'm jealous of your crooked waterfall.


----------



## Sig

SCOOT said:


> Spoiler: My current town!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My old hacked town!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203786



so you dont need a waterfall? i thought that was required but this is COOL


----------



## Lynx_

Here's mine!
I reset my town a week ago and thought it was a huge mistake BUT made me sOO happy when my dream villager Bob moved into my new town!!! My old village was very very sloppy and the river was in a gross place which made it seem very very small... and I love gardening but I had really no room to do that.

The gyroid there is for a new bridge incase anyone was wondering. 


Residents
~ ~ ~
Me of course!
Gwen
Lucy
Grizzly
Wendy
Roald
Diva
and Bob!


Pros 
~ ~ ~
The campground is in the NORTH and I have the perfect amount of room for a campsite and a ton of cedar trees so when it's time for winter I'll have that cozy winter forest aesthetic!
The beaches aren't as narrow as in my last town
The town hall is in the perfect place!
The slopes to the beaches aren't on the VERY EDGE of the map so it's soooo much easier to get to.
I have two of those big river parts instead of one.
I have ponds, my last town had such a small one I couldn't even fish in it...
Apples!!! 
The pond between Re-Tail and the town hall looks really pretty surrounded by apple trees.
The ponds near the campgrounds are in the perfect spot.


Cons 
~ ~ ~
The houses are all scattered at the bottom which'll make it extremely hard to place paths.
Grizzlys house is too close to the slope to the beach and it gets in the way.
I immediately regretted my house location a day after I decided..
Wendy's house is too close to town hall =[
The looooong part of land going to Bob's house is too narrow to place an _even_ path.
Going from the dock to Re-Tail is soooo annoying! I hate when I'm stag farming but... well that's self explanatory.
Rocks are in annoying places.
Diva's house is too close to the plaza, but that's okay since I don't plan on keeping her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lackadaisy said:


> View attachment 204286
> 
> *Town of Fairbell*
> 
> ♣ Original Residents: Skye, Beau, Olivia, Cheri and Hopper
> ♣ Circle Grass
> ♣ Native Cherries
> 
> _I'll admit that I made some changes to the layout, but I wanted to keep it simple and close to the original maps_




Your town layout is the EXACT same as my first town... Woah


----------



## Lackadaisy

Lynx_ said:


> Your town layout is the EXACT same as my first town... Woah



Oh really? That's neat - I'm loving it so far <3 There is so much open space to work with, and I like my small secret beach nestled between the other two.


----------



## tinycomet

After a *ton* of town resets and demolishing and such, I landed across this layout. It isn't perfect by any means but it's pretty good. 
​? Native Fruit: Cherries
? Other Fruit: All, but currently being replanted

Villagers:
? Dais; Just wants to be friends and share food 
?*Gaston; The dad-friend, just wants everybody to be happy and stuff
? Dotty; The party-planner, go-to friend 
? Molly; Just wants you to have a good day, and sing songs and have you over
? Fauna; Wants to share her collection of stories with you on benches
?*Drago; Just wants to protect the town with his dragon-like abilities
? Bam; The jock of the town, wants to be the best of the best
? Nan; The detective of Orion, keeps me informed on things going on in town
? Pietro; Wants to keep Orion smiling and entertained (clich?? maybe)

? Note: Ken's house is no longer there (the one on the bottom half on the right)

? The paths in the bottom section of the town are symmetrical and that makes me so happy sometimes
?*It's entirely tulips :3 

? The top half of my town is a mess and I need to sort it out 

? I'll update my DA and add it here once I've done so, so you can visit the mess known as Orion :3


----------



## Kitsey

tinycomet said:


> .



Your map is really nice! I like having the town hall be close to the train station. The bottom half is great with the plaza centered between two bridges like that, and your house location is good too. I also like your selection of villagers! The only negative is that I can see the location of Re-Tail being a pain, but I'm sure you can make it work!


----------



## tinycomet

Kitsey said:


> Your map is really nice! I like having the town hall be close to the train station. The bottom half is great with the plaza centered between two bridges like that, and your house location is good too. I also like your selection of villagers! The only negative is that I can see the location of Re-Tail being a pain, but I'm sure you can make it work!



Thank you! 

I used to have a third bridge that served as a shortcut to Retail, but it looked out of place, so I demolished it :3 The only thing about my town that kind of sucks is the pond right in front of the campground; it makes for weird pathways.


----------



## mayorMk

So here's my town's map. I am mostly satisfied with its layout. Before this town, I was just a villager in my niece's town so I don't have much to compare it to. 

My villagers are:

Murphy-- LOVE him. Super cute green bear that has a big darker green spot on his head
Boots-- Alligator, he's fairly new to my town
Stella-- Sheep
Zell-- Deer, new to my town as well. He came not long after I lost Beau :'(
Zucker-- Octopus that looks like candy. LOVE him.
Merengue-- Rhino with a strawberry for a horn. my very favorite neighbor.
Marcie-- Kangaroo mommy. She's sweet but I don't like that her house is parked right behind my lighthouse
Bea-- baker dog. So sweet. 

Villagers that I have loved and lost are Jullian the unicorn, Gruff the goat, and Beau the deer


Town fruit-- cherries
other fruit-- all of them

Flowers--lilies, voilets, and tulips

The only complaints I have about my town is the campground for Amiibo Festival was added very close to my town hall and there are two rocks that are in the path to my Brewster's cafe. Other than that, I am pretty happy with the layout. I don't have QR paths laid down in my town because I didn't like how they looked when I used them, so I have just been using trees, shrubs, and flowers to border them.

I haven't made a dream address yet because I didn't feel like my town is worthy of that yet, but if anyone is interested in seeing it, let me know.


----------



## Nyogsothep

Native fruit is the apple. 

Villagers: 
Anicotti, Agnes, Cesar, Chief, Elmer, Gayle, Kid Cat, Willow, and Zucker.
Flowers: All of them. 

I'm tempted to just restart this town, but that means losing everything. I'm just re-scaping everything now.


----------



## Nyogsothep

View attachment 204802

Native fruit is the apple. 

Villagers: 
Anicotti, Agnes, Cesar, Chief, Elmer, Gayle, Kid Cat, Willow, and Zucker.
Flowers: All of them. 

I'm tempted to just restart this town, but that means losing everything. I'm just re-scaping everything now.


----------



## Flare

Reset AGAIN, and found this map. 

Only minor flaw imo is the fact my Town Fruit are Pears. But other than that, I really like it!​


----------



## molas

I probably posted in this thread ages ago with Haventon's last town map. But! I've restarted again and here's Haventon 3.0's (final) layout. 

The only thing missing is another human character immediately to the left of the cafe. That whole area is a "commercial" area. The plaza, town hall, police station, and house next to them (which will be a clinic) is the more "community" area. Immediately below the train station is one residential area, with more urban housing. Underneath the community area is suburban housing, along with my mayor's house and a park to the west. Beyond that, continuing westward is a wilderness area and the campground.

I'm really happy with it! The only things I'd change, probably, are some of the rock placements (I would've liked another villager near the train station, honestly, but there was no room with the rocks on either side), and the pond above the town hall. And I would've rather had apples as my native fruit.


----------



## Haydenv019

Here's my 3 year old town.

*Pros*

Used to this town
I nearly have all my dreamiest
My two favorite villagers, Kyle and Chief, are right next to my house
Retail is literally on my right
Plaza is close to train station
Good peninsula to place a fountain
Beach is huge enough for my tastes
Pond is sizeable enough
Has Paths! thank God.
*Cons*

Cafe in front of train station (Oh why did I place that there??
Town hall isn't close
The entire bottom right has been untouched, need to get to that
Police Station isn't close.
Villagers are spread out (I don't know how to get them to stick in 4 clusters)

I really want to reset. My Town is worth over 62M, combined with my 38M in the ABD, expanding wouldn't be an issue, and everything else wouldn't be an issue.

The problem is, I've had this town for 3 years. I have nearly all the badges (mostly silver and bronze, mind you) and I have nearly all my dreamies. But I hate my character's eyes, And my fruit.


----------



## Blueskyy

My town fruit is the cherry.

I like having my villagers fairly close to each other. There's a lot more villager interactions with each other because of it.  I have some bamboo on the right edge of the cliff and the empty land to the right is being used to transform into a park area. I do like my layout but it's the only map I've ever had since playing New Leaf. Never reset!

My villagers:

Joey- Awesome little lazy duck.  I like him and his diaper a lot
Bill- Such a great jock.  Had him in the gamecube version.  You can't take anything he says seriously.
Ursala- Surprised me because I usually don't like big bears, but I like her appearance and uchi fits her well.
Lucy- Big eyed pig.  I love how big her eyes are like Cookie.  She's an underrated villager!
Murphy- Cranky green bear. So funny to see the little guy with such a low cranky voice.  He thinks everyone is scared of him but he's really nice.
Blanche- Beautiful white bird who is very nice for a snooty.  One of my go to snooty villagers.
Marty- I bought the Sanrio set from GAME mainly for this guy.  I really love him...but I love most cubs in general
Marshal- Little white squirrel.  Not my favorite smug, but I don't hate him.  It's always funny to see him in the flowers.
Maddie- Nice dog villager that lives near me.  She always keeps the town energetic.
Mallary- The newest addition to my town.  I always had an interest in Mallary and just received her card...so now here she is.  I don't get why nobody really likes her.  Her appearance is really good imo.

I love them all. I was actually surprised how much I like some of my villagers like Lucy, Murphy and Mallary that I don't see spoken about a lot. Overall I like my town!


----------



## ToTok

Woah you guys have some awesome maps there !

I see that some of you have their villagers all parked on the same spot. I understand that there is a trick in order to do that, but still don't know what is it exactly ? 

Anyway, here's my town ! 

Town name : Evertale
Fruit : Peach (Wanted Cherry but I love the layout so much I don't want to change anymore )
Actual Villagers : 
 - Beardo
 - Elvis (don't like him at all, i think he's going to leave soon ) 
 - Cheri
 - Miranda
 - Bill
 - Fauna


----------



## Turnip Fairy

Here's my town map as of today:




I'm still trying to reset my amiibo villagers into certain places, but some of them are being very stubborn. I recently reset my town because I hated my old map, and I'm so glad I did because I adore this one.

The weird thing is that I was ready to reset the game over and over so that I could choose the perfect town map, but this one came up as the _very first_ map Rover showed me. The second I saw it I had a really good feeling about it.
Even better, the town had apples. I was so happy ;_;

My current villagers are:
Marshal
Daisy
Zucker
Raddle
Fuchsia
Willow
Bob
Henry
Hamlet
Rasher

I'm waiting on more amiibo cards to arrive so I can kick some of the other villagers out. *-*
It's a wip, but I'm getting there!


----------



## whimsu

Wow, that's an adorable town map. ;v; I really like it a lot!!


----------



## Pancake225

Boncacao said:


> Here's my town map as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to reset my amiibo villagers into certain places, but some of them are being very stubborn. I recently reset my town because I hated my old map, and I'm so glad I did because I adore this one.
> 
> The weird thing is that I was ready to reset the game over and over so that I could choose the perfect town map, but this one came up as the _very first_ map Rover showed me. The second I saw it I had a really good feeling about it.
> Even better, the town had apples. I was so happy ;_;
> 
> My current villagers are:
> Marshal
> Daisy
> Zucker
> Raddle
> Fuchsia
> Willow
> Bob
> Henry
> Hamlet
> Rasher
> 
> I'm waiting on more amiibo cards to arrive so I can kick some of the other villagers out. *-*
> It's a wip, but I'm getting there!



Wow! That's beautiful! I wonder how did you get the villagers to 
Live in a row near the river.
Very nice.


----------



## Turnip Fairy

Pancake225 said:


> Wow! That's beautiful! I wonder how did you get the villagers to
> Live in a row near the river.
> Very nice.


Hey thank you so much, I appreciate the kind words!
And well first I put down my patterns, and then in any space I /didn't/ want my villagers to move in I covered random spots with patterns to make sure there weren't any 3x3 spaces for them to move in. I left multiple 3x3 spaces empty where I wanted them to move.
I still have some houses that I need to move around but I'm getting there! 



whimsu said:


> Wow, that's an adorable town map. ;v; I really like it a lot!!



If you mean mine then thank you very much!!


----------



## MaddiKaylin

I seriously prefer my previous towns layout compared to the one I have now.

I played ACNL in 2014 ish and the layout from my older game just gave much more open space to work with compared to the one I have now. Plus, the beach is on the left side now and for some reason it seems so foreign to me XD Wish I had my right side beach again!


----------



## Durk

This is the town map for my town of Fabulae:


My town is hacked, but the town map is still the same as it was the day I created this town. The only thing I did change with hacks is the stone pavement under the caf?, but this used to be an empty acre so that's just a small tweak.


----------



## Kristenn

Just reset my second town and so happy that the river makes a perfect "S" because my new town is called "Seafoam" the villagers are really cool and the fruit is peaches! Also the houses came aligned already so I'm pretty satisfied even though it isn't completely perfect!


----------



## RandomPlayer

When I started I had no idea and I've got an awful layout


----------



## whimsu

And so.. Salem is born!
I really can't stop restarting. But I am SUPER happy with this map.<3
I do wish I could have maxed out with 6 ponds, but I'll take 5. Especially since I have a south facing waterfall + my town fruit is oranges!
Lots of ponds, south waterfall, & oranges were my top 3 wants.
I do wish my beach with the dock was one of the very tiny ones. :c
I'm not crazy about my starting villagers, but that's okay. <3 That's something that can easily be changed.
So where do you guys think a good spot for the cafe & police station would be? c:


----------



## Ciarvax

Just started playing today - first time  
I'm pretty happy with my map


----------



## gummyratz

this is my town map!!
town name: old sage

villagers:
-apollo
-moose 
-curt 
-canberra 
-knox 
-ren?e 
-bob 
-ava 
-toby

my town fruit is orange!!!


----------



## Vaerosi

I finally reset and sold my old town, and after a little over a month of looking at maps over and over I found a town I really liked!






Mayor Name: Vaerosi
Town Name: Gaia
Town Fruit: Orange
Grass Shape: Square
Starting Villagers: Caroline, Friga, Avery, Cranston, Apple (Mira and Julian have since moved in)
Train Station Color: Brown/Yellow
Town Hall Color: Green/White

Reasons I went with this map: It had a southern facing waterfall, and the tree was pretty central to the town. It only had one pond, and Re-tail is close to the beach! Plus I have a private peninsula of land near the beach and waterfall for my house, so I can hear the water all the time.

Things I wish were better: I wish the river was a straight L instead of having that extra bend in it, and was a smidge more north so the tree could be perfectly centered in the town. Minor things, I wish the grass was different so I could have had the star pattern snow, and I wish the train station was also green instead of brown.

So, what do you guys think?!


----------



## pikopika

*Main Town:* Ichigo
*Mayor:* Mayline
*Native Fruit:* Cherries

*Favorite Villager:* Ruby ​


----------



## BrinaLouWho

*Mayor Name:* Brina
*Town Name:* Magnolia
*Town Fruit:* Apple
*Grass Shape:* Triangle
*Starting Villagers: *Lolly, Tabby, Bill, Joey, and Hopper.
*Train Station Color:* I believe the original color was Red I however updated it to the Fairytale one.
*Town Hall Color:* My starting one was the Navy Blue/Dark Brown but it also since has been updated to Fairytale.

*Reasons I went with this map:* I never map reset, this was just the most appealing option out of the first 4 Rover ever gave me. I think I got lucky?

*Things I wish were better:* I wish I could move my rocks. 5/8 block my path and it's so ugly. Also I put Resetti and the police station in awful places.​


----------



## mavelyn_crossing

*Mayor Name:*Mavelyn
*Town Name:*Forestia
*Town Fruit:*Cherry
*Grass Shape:*Circles
*Starting villagers:*Ava, Wolfgang, Rosie, Teddy and Ozzie
*Train Station color:* It's green.
*Town hall color:* It's  in the navy blue color and I love it.

*Reasons why I went with this map:* I wanted a map that was nicely parted with a nice river, the plaza and placements of the town hall and retail was really important to me, so I had to do about 2 nights of map resets to get this one. But I think it was worth it in the end.

*Things I wish were better:* I wish Rosies house wasn't blocking the bridge, it's really messing with my landscaping ideas and it's annoying because she's a really cute villager I hope to have for a while in my town. I also don't like that I have so few of the ponds. I wished I had a few more, but this was the best option. I also would want move the pond infront of the campground to better suit my landscaping in the future. I don't like that my trainstation has such a ugly color I wanted it to be the same as the town hall.


----------



## Ivory Moon

The map of my second town


----------



## ACNL Dreamer

I love my map! I cycled through about 40 maps with different layouts, fruits, and villages before finding this perfect (IMO) map! 


Town: SunShade
Mayor: Rae
Fruit: Cherries (2nd favorite)
Grass: Circle (Was nessesary)
Train Station: Green
Town Hall: Yellow
Villagers: Tutu, Static, Chevre, Tiffany, Punchy

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Lozzybear

^ I LOVE that one! That river is so unique. Congrats on that wonderful map, I'm jealous!!

Edit: Ignore this entire post bc my overly ridiculous self reset again


Spoiler



I've been resetting over and over looking for a good map with my wanted qualities. I found this one earlier today and I have a really good feeling about it.






My pros:
>Triangle grass
>Oranges (YESSSS!!!)
>A blocked off, middle section for my house
>Town plaza is next to the town hall
>Beach on right side, campsite on left
>Retail up near the very top of the map
>Open area for houses
>I got Twiggy and Butch as starting villagers and I love them. I'm definitely gonna keep em!

Cons: 
>A few rocks are in annoying areas but that's nothing a little.. string pulling.. can't fix. >:^)
>Red train station and green (?) town hall. I need both of them blue.. which can be fixed hehe
>Might not be the best map to path, but I'll see what I can do later on.


----------



## Lozzybear

oml the website lagged and I double posted. Ignore this please ;_;


----------



## Sonja

Hello there! It took me a while to come back on my game since I left and erased my save file. But after finding a new name for my town I can finally start again! 
Here is mine:





I actually like how to river goes, and it let me a location to put my house close to it AND the sea on the edge, I really love hearing the waves while being inside. ~ I messed up its placement a little, I just needed my house to be a _very few millimeters_ away to the right so the path next to it would be bigger (where my logo is, I want to make a secret little garden with the extra space :3c )

_- also I'm not keeping any starter villagers_


----------



## EvieEvening23

My town map! (I finally found out how to post pictures now, I think)


----------



## Msfeist

Sonja said:


> Hello there! It took me a while to come back on my game since I left and erased my save file. But after finding a new name for my town I can finally start again!
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like how to river goes, and it let me a location to put my house close to it AND the sea on the edge, I really love hearing the waves while being inside. ~ I messed up its placement a little, I just needed my house to be a _very few millimeters_ away to the right so the path next to it would be bigger (where my logo is, I want to make a secret little garden with the extra space :3c )
> 
> _- also I'm not keeping any starter villagers_



That's a pretty cool map! I like your house placement too


----------



## Sunnie

I reset so many times for this// I think it was worth it though.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I found out how to screenshot my map recently!



It was the 4th map Rover showed me, didn't reset for it.

Town: Sundance
Fruit: pears
Grass: square
Town Hall: brown
Train station: brown


----------



## StarrySkye3

Sunnie said:


> View attachment 206750
> 
> I reset so many times for this// I think it was worth it though.



That map is utterly amazing. I bet it took you FOREVER!

That symmetry though. 0.0


----------



## Starlaxy

I finally stopped being lazy and screencapped both of my towns. 


This one is Nebula, my main town! The town fruit is pears, and I have Ankha, Marshal, Roscoe, Dora, Jeremiah, Henry, Peggy, Wolfgang, and Axel right now. Peggy is the house that decided to just plop right down in front of my bridge, and I'm waiting for her, Dora, and Jeremiah to move out, haha.


And this is my new second town, Sunset. Sunset's town fruit is cherry, and I think the villagers are Chester, Rasher, Peaches, Queenie, and Mac? I don't currently have that cartridge in my system, but I'm pretty sure those are my starters.

I really like the tiny little peninsula-esque bit of land going on to the left of the waterfall at the bottom in Sunset. I don't think it's big enough to put a bench of anything, but I can definitely (and likely will) put a tree there and make a little stump bench.


----------



## will.

Town name: Java
Town mayor: Will
Town fruit: Oranges
Favorite Villager: Mint


----------



## HappyTails

Well I guess I could just post my new map



Mayor's name: Raven (I chose this name because it sounds so exotic)
Town Name: Ossipri (I got this name from a random name generator. I don't know what it means or how to pronounce it)
Peaches are the town fruit and I don't even know what shape the grass is but I think it's circle or square, I don't even know.

I like this map I'm not going to think about it's cons.

Edit: I have circle grass, I just happened to see it while running around my town.


----------



## Lozzybear

Sonja said:


> Hello there! It took me a while to come back on my game since I left and erased my save file. But after finding a new name for my town I can finally start again!
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]



OMG... I was resetting again yesterday and I found a map that looked EXACTLY like this one!!! I'm not lying, it looks completely identical. I was so alarmed when I saw this because I immediately recognized it as one of the maps I tried out last night!

The river was literally exactly the same. The re-tail, town hall, and plaza are in the exact same locations too, except I think that re-tail and town hall were switched. I ended up not keeping it but wow I really, really regret not taking a picture of it so that I could show you. That map is super neat and unique, I hope you enjoy it!



Sunnie said:


> View attachment 206750
> 
> I reset so many times for this// I think it was worth it though.



I love this one! That symmetry is perfect.


----------



## Hyoon

Thought I share my map. I never map reset and just went with whatever map Rover gave me. It's not perfect, but I wouldn't really change anything about it either I guess. I do like: 

- Retail close to train station and town hall
- Relatively straight river
- Ponds aren't bad

I've made my map work for me so I can't even really think of an ideal map really. After years of playing I still don't really know what I look for in a map loll so it boggles me how some people here are so specific with theirs. ; v;


----------



## squidpops

This is my map! I didn't know you could map reset when I started the game so I just chose the one I liked the best out of the 4. It's pretty nice, I really like all the ponds! The one closet to the train station is a perfect circle that I'm in progress of lining with flowers. The only thing I knew when starting the game was that I wanted my retail near the docks (following advice I read online) and I'm glad I got it haha I do alot of beetle hunting. I don't like how close Town hall is to the camp/river, there wasn't too much room to decorate around it but I think I did ok with landscaping anyways! I also wish I could have had a secret beach but oh well


----------



## ja2mine

This is my map


----------



## michan

took me forever to get a map i liked with the native fruit as peach haha


----------



## Zella

Mayor name: Zella 
Town name: Prismic (I chose this name because I like the definition: Of, relating to, or produced by a prism, especially one which is transparent; (in extended use also) brightly coloured, brilliant.)
My current villagers are: bill, gigi, erik, penelope, coco, and vladimir has a spot set up to move in.
Native fruit: orange


----------



## goro

(i had to take the picture the old fashioned way since i got banned from miiverse when i was 10 )




i'm not the biggest fan of it at all and it's really hard to work with, but i mean, it works? i'm wayyyy too attached to this town to reset though aha


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Space:






Hanamura:






I just noticed that they're kind of close to being identical which is pretty cool.
Both towns have villagers who really need to go while others are perfectly lined up where I want them.


----------



## Cascade

This is my map town


----------



## dizzy bone

Cascade said:


> This is my map town



Whoa the villager house placement is perfect! I love the ones around the plaza tree like that. Do you have a DA I can visit?


----------



## Pancake225

HappyTails said:


> Well I guess I could just post my new map
> 
> View attachment 206834
> 
> Mayor's name: Raven (I chose this name because it sounds so exotic)
> Town Name: Ossipri (I got this name from a random name generator. I don't know what it means or how to pronounce it)
> Peaches are the town fruit and I don't even know what shape the grass is but I think it's circle or square, I don't even know.
> 
> I like this map I'm not going to think about it's cons.
> 
> Edit: I have circle grass, I just happened to see it while running around my town.



Your map is kinda similar to mine!


----------



## Sholee

yesss I'd love to visit your town as well!! it looks amazing from the map!


----------



## HappyTails

Pancake225 said:


> Your map is kinda similar to mine!



Cool! Maybe at some point we can visit each other. Be like parallel universes.


----------



## Pancake225

HappyTails said:


> Cool! Maybe at some point we can visit each other. Be like parallel universes.



Yes yes! Such a great idea.


----------



## Haydenv019

I'm getting bored, so here's a pic of my town map

I'm really excited to receive a splatoon road path bundle from a special someone tomorrow (or the day after that, who knows?)


----------



## PaperCat

native fruit: peach
the only thing i dislike on my map is a few rock locations but i can work around them.


----------



## mavelyn_crossing

did a resett so this doesn't apply anymore. Posting my new map below.


----------



## Jeannine

mavelyn_crossing said:


> What do you guys think?



I like your villager corner a lot! It looks very snug 



This is my town map - I did reset a few times before I was content.
I *loved* the placement of the town tree and built my house directly beneath it. I liked the shape of the river and beach, and was indifferent to the Re-Tail and Town Hall placements. This map became 'Home'.

I had the idea to reserve the top half of town for Public Works Projects, and the bottom half for houses (except mine; I'm special ). It took a LOT of planning, but I placed all my PWPs at the top in such a way that would not allow any villagers to move in there (I counted tiles and spaced accordingly).


----------



## Voldecourt

Finally got my last villager to move in, so here's my map! I'm really happy with it. It took so many resets to get what I wanted. I do wish I could have gotten a map with a private beach and south facing waterfall, but the red train station, circle grass, and apples as my fruit made me stick with this one. I like how I laid out all the bridges, it makes it easy to get around. I still have one more character house to add up where the campground is.    

If I had all my villager's amiibo cards I would maybe move a few houses around, but overall I'm happy. The only one that really bugs me is Agent S' in the lower right corner. I'd love it if she could have been in line with all the other's, but she was one of my original villagers. 

My town is very modern and I'm trying to go for a more urban feel than a forest. I feel like everyone being so spread out but organized is helping me achieve that. I have pwp's spread out pretty much all over the map, but there are more in the lower half. Basically I'm really happy to finally have (almost) all the structures built and I can't wait to work on the landscaping!


----------



## Jeannine

^I like your town map a lot! 
The bridges look great, I'm sure they're convenient. The aligned houses are also very modern and pleasing to the eye


----------



## Jellieyz

This map is still a work in progress but I'm close to placing all my villagers.

The two rogue houses in closer to the river (Annalise and Zucker) are the only non amiibo card villagers left in my town (apart from Colton but I like him enough where he is), once they ping me to leave I'm going to plot new houses in the same fashion as the other three in town. Don't know where yet though, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## mavelyn_crossing

I did a reset to get the perfect layout, please don't judge me. I'm currently only having one of my dreamies and that's Chai (not seen on the screenshot though). All the other once are going to move out. 
I am currently placing out pwp's.


----------



## Soigne

I'm not sure if I've ever posted this town's map.





It's nothing special, but I love it all the same.


----------



## Jeannine

mavelyn_crossing said:


> I did a reset to get the perfect layout, please don't judge me.



I like your map a lot! Mine also has the town tree in the centre with the river running around it.



Soigne said:


> It's nothing special, but I love it all the same.



I like your private campground spot - it must be so peaceful by the waterfall


----------



## Pancake225

mavelyn_crossing said:


> View attachment 208714
> 
> I did a reset to get the perfect layout, please don't judge me. I'm currently only having one of my dreamies and that's Chai (not seen on the screenshot though). All the other once are going to move out.
> I am currently placing out pwp's.



Omg I love yours so much!.


----------



## spicedb

I went with the first map Rover gave me, never reset'd. To be honest, it's pretty awful, especially with the unfortunate rock placements. Many times I almost gave in to temptation and reset but I managed to get by somehow, now I'm pretty damn pleased with my town  
Play the game, don't let the game plays you.


----------



## Jeannine

I like your map and the spread of buildings across it. The villager houses are well aligned too!



spicedb said:


> Play the game, don't let the game plays you.



Wise words. Good on you for overcoming temptation


----------



## Thair

After resetting for two days (with breaks in between of course, lmao) I finally got something I don't hate. I started out with way too many criteria for my town like horizontal river, apples, wolf villagers, red train station, blue town hall, private place for my house... but that just didn't work out so I settled on this layout instead. I quite like having a little private "island" for my plaza too.
Villagers are Kiki, Cobb, Peggy, Robin, and Fang!

*Pros:*
+ FANG AND ROBIN. Two of my Dreamies!
+ Re-Tail close to dock
+ red train station
+ pretty spacious
+ house next to pond
+ secluded space for camping ground in upper left corner

*Cons:*
- I really dislike pig villagers and I have two of them...
- green town hall
- no native apples

All in all I'm pretty happy with what I got, even though it's not perfect. I'll throw out the pig villagers and plant apples anyway so that leaves one minor complain I have.
I've never been much into landscaping or plot resetting so I'll see how this'll go. (I placed a few designs in places where I don't want anyone to move but other than that everyone is free to live where they please)

edit: wow I just noticed I have rocks in horrible places lmao. But I'm not going to reset again, I'll just have to work around them somehow


----------



## Cinnamon_

Hi!

I think I have a pretty good map imo due to having so much room to work with in regards to PWP's. I'd like to get some opinions on it but I am thinking of PR for my new villagers as I think I got rather impatient when I was PR for when I restarted my town :/ 



Thank you!


----------



## Thair

Cinnamon_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think I have a pretty good map imo due to having so much room to work with in regards to PWP's. I'd like to get some opinions on it but I am thinking of PR for my new villagers as I think I got rather impatient when I was PR for when I restarted my town :/
> 
> View attachment 209120
> 
> Thank you!



I love your map! You have lots of space on the lower half of your map to landscape and for PWP's (if you don't have rocks everywhere, that is). If you're thinking about plot resetting, maybe you could get the three villagers right below the bridge to move out and let new ones move in more to the left of your map? That way you don't have to navigate around the houses when you want to cross the bridge!


----------



## Cinnamon_

Thair said:


> I love your map! You have lots of space on the lower half of your map to landscape and for PWP's (if you don't have rocks everywhere, that is). If you're thinking about plot resetting, maybe you could get the three villagers right below the bridge to move out and let new ones move in more to the left of your map? That way you don't have to navigate around the houses when you want to cross the bridge!



I loved it for that reason due to having so much space and I was lucky enough to only have one rock in that area. I am working on getting those villagers to move so we'll see how my patience is when it comes to plot resetting lol


----------



## Forests

My map of Forest! Since I did my very last reset on the first of this month, there's not much to it yet.
My only dislikes are the color of my town hall (plain brown, wished I had gotten green) and the extra pond. Otherwise, it's perfect for me! Circle grass, apples, a private beach and nice open spaces. All of these villagers, aside from Marshal whom is the closest to my home, is being replaced. Overall, I'm loving it!


----------



## Lanstar

My finalized map of Bluedale - All villagers I wanted are fully settled in!



Note that it takes seeing the in-town works projects and pathways to truly appreciate it. I've had plenty of fun with the layout. ^_^


----------



## Cascade

My current update from my town map.


----------



## PaperCat

just made a second town. 


Pros: 
Right side campground to make it different from my main town
Plaza location
Fruit is pears

Cons:
JAMBETTE


----------



## FuwaKiwi

I had to restart my game because my DS got broken and my game was digital. 
RIP Akkala *sigh*

This map looks so similar with Akkala.  I especially love the west cliff and it's small path.  Rock placements are ok,  but the pond next to the plaza annoys me a bit. 

Green station is okay,  at least it isn't blue.  And square grass  
Oh,  and finally I got peaches as native fruit <3 

Sadly I had bad luck with my starters.  I really dislike Truffels,  Genji and Ally.  At least,  Avery and Rodeo are ok.  And hey,  I have Amiibo Cards.


----------



## Warrior

A fairly boring town layout 

1. picnic area
2. Playground
3. Orchard
4. Another small orchard

I've tried drawing the pwps on here, but left some out like the small topiaries that I have near the town tree, oh and the area south of the town tree is a small park with a fountain in the centre.


----------



## Cascade

Warrior said:


> A fairly boring town layout
> 
> 1. picnic area
> 2. Playground
> 3. Orchard
> 4. Another small orchard
> 
> I've tried drawing the pwps on here, but left some out like the small topiaries that I have near the town tree, oh and the area south of the town tree is a small park with a fountain in the centre.



Your town looks nice :3 do u have DA? Currently visiting drwam town right now


----------



## Warrior

Cascade said:


> Your town looks nice :3 do u have DA? Currently visiting drwam town right now



Thanks for the interest, but I don't currently have a DA as the town isn't finished yet :x thank you for the interest though! 

You can come visit though? if you want  vm me any time


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FuwaKiwi said:


> I had to restart my game because my DS got broken and my game was digital.
> RIP Akkala *sigh*
> 
> This map looks so similar with Akkala.  I especially love the west cliff and it's small path.  Rock placements are ok,  but the pond next to the plaza annoys me a bit.
> 
> Green station is okay,  at least it isn't blue.  And square grass
> Oh,  and finally I got peaches as native fruit <3
> 
> Sadly I had bad luck with my starters.  I really dislike Truffels,  Genji and Ally.  At least,  Avery and Rodeo are ok.  And hey,  I have Amiibo Cards.



double bean pond! Four ponds is SO MANY HOLY COW!


----------



## USN Peter

Here's mine. 
Thanks to people who taught me how to get bottom screenshot. (Using Miiverse)

Until I joined this forum, I did not know there was "good" or "bad" map.
Well, I hope mine is at least decent... I just chose first one that Rover showed it to me.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

USNPete said:


> Here's mine.
> Thanks to people who taught me how to get bottom screenshot. (Using Miiverse)
> 
> Until I joined this forum, I did not know there was "good" or "bad" map.
> Well, I hope mine is at least decent... I just chose first one that Rover showed it to me.



I don't think there's a good or bad, it's all about preference! I like how all your villagers are kinda close, but also kinda spread out.


----------



## PaperCat

PROS: 
One Pond
Left campground
Good building space
Buck as a first villager (he is one of my favorite horses)

CONS:
Where I wanted my mayor's house, the waterfall is super loud so now I don't know where to place her castle.
Oranges. I wanted pears but fruit is not a dealbreaker
Beach needing a wet suit to access

Overall I think its a pretty solid map. Now if I could figure out where to plop down my mayor or just deal with the waterfall.


----------



## JanelsBells

*I always really liked the layout of my town c:*


----------



## Requity

After liberal amounts of plot resetting, this is my town of Everwood, created about a month ago! It has circle grass and native cherries. My current villagers are Pierce, Sprinkle, Curt, Cube, Lucy, Jacques, Vivian, Canberra, Gruff, Jacques, and Fauna. 3 of them are dreamies; the rest are moving out when I get their pictures.


The black lines are how the paths are laid out and where I want my next bridge to be. The gyroid is my police station, and right next to it will be the caf?. I have no idea what I want to do with the bottom half of my town.


----------



## Cryptade

My town of Cryptade!!
I'm very happy with how it looks. I wish I got any fruit except peach to be my native fruit tho
Also: a pretty neat detail is that my town is based on cryptids and I got an almost footprint shape (without toes) pond that I live next to! It's also a very different layout than I used to always pick. I kinda had to force myself to pick this place to spice things up and I don't regret it B)
I even changed up where I plot my house,  I'd always stick it in a nook under the river.


----------



## thepinkppg

have you decided what type of theme you want your town to be yet? perhaps you could use the bottom half to have two alternates and have their houses portray other aspects of a town? ie: a doctors/dentists office, an arcade-esque house, a movie theater, a concert hall, a gym, a garden house. idk these are ideas ive wanted to dabble in but i cant since my other alternates are my siblings XD


----------



## Geowlett

Requity said:


> View attachment 210216
> After liberal amounts of plot resetting, this is my town of Everwood, created about a month ago! It has circle grass and native cherries. My current villagers are Pierce, Sprinkle, Curt, Cube, Lucy, Jacques, Vivian, Canberra, Gruff, Jacques, and Fauna. 3 of them are dreamies; the rest are moving out when I get their pictures.
> 
> View attachment 210217
> The black lines are how the paths are laid out and where I want my next bridge to be. The gyroid is my police station, and right next to it will be the caf?. I have no idea what I want to do with the bottom half of my town.



How do you get the houses to line up like that?


----------



## Spooky.

Geowlett said:


> How do you get the houses to line up like that?



Plot resetting and/or putting down lots and lots of tiles to line them up like that. My town is like that too, lined up.


----------



## Spooky.

Here's a map of my town, Seoul. 

*Mayor:* Min
*Native fruit:* Pears
*Villagers:* Tom, Purrl, Rudy, Punchy, Bob, Tangy, Mitzi, Katt, Felicity, Lolly
*Grass:* Square
*Train station:* Blue
*Pros:* Great rock placement, one pond
*Cons:* Re-tail placement, too many dirt patches, the thin strip of land on the side, bridge placement options


----------



## Thair

Namstar said:


> *Cons:* Re-tail placement, too many dirt patches, the thin strip of land on the side, bridge placement options[/FONT]



I actually really like your Re-Tail placement! It seems like the perfect compromise between being close to the train station for trading and being close to the beach for bug selling.


----------



## Spooky.

Thair said:


> I actually really like your Re-Tail placement! It seems like the perfect compromise between being close to the train station for trading and being close to the beach for bug selling.



The big problem with it is that because its close to the plaza, I can't out any pwps in between so its any empty space mostly. If it was over just a bit more it would be bettrr imo


----------



## BlooBelle

Here's my second town's map! I don't _think_ I've posted this here yet? The villager homes and bridges were (sloppily) edited out to help me think of layout ideas. The town fruit is apples and I'm pretty sure the grass pattern is triangle, I didn't check before posting.

If you guys could give me any ideas or opinions I'd really appreciate it. <3


----------



## whizzblue

*Town Name:* Waterloo
*Mayor:* Kieran
*Native Fruit:* Pears

Just started this town last week, so there's not much to see. To make up for it, I'll include some text to show my long term plans for how it develops. In months time you can feel free to come and visit and see how spectacularly I'm failing at that . I really liked how much space there is, where Re-Tail and the Mayors Office is, and the one pond off to the side. I'd prefer the Town Square to be a little further north if anything. Obviously the house placements are god awful at the minute, but I'm pretty patient as far as waiting for villagers to move out. We'll get there one day


----------



## ravenblue

Map of the town I started yesterday. I am challenging myself to 1) play through for a year, 2) not plot/villager reset, 3) do this town solo (no trading on forums or with my other towns), etc. I used only the selection of maps Rover offered me on startup (no map resetting if I didn't like the fruit, starting villagers, etc.). After playing the Halloween event and chasing Jack all around town for a couple of hours, I decided I really like the configuration - I'd never had a town with this setup before.

Maybe in a few months I'll be brave enough to offer dream visits, haha. In the meantime I'm looking forward to seeing how this pans out and playing in a more relaxed style instead of using the planning and theming etc. I've been relying on.


----------



## MelbaBear

This is my new town SunDew's map. I really like that retail and the town hall are close together because I'm planning to put a fountain in the middle of them both to make it into a little town centre/plaza sort of thing. It also had the perfect little spot for my house, and I LOVE the shape of the river, as the train station is right in the middle of that bend part and so is the pond thingy. I also think it'd look really nice to put another bridge parallel to the one I already have. I'm really excited about this map!
Also, my fruit is peaches, which reminds me of my old Wild World town


----------



## infallible

just reset one of my towns after a huge haitus because i found that coming back to an almost completed town was no fun. so here's the new Avalon!






pros: 
- private beach
- south facing waterfall
- FREYA
- triangle grass
- town tree centered
- re-tail not too far from dock

cons:
- the other villagers i'm not crazy about
- narrow strips of land
- town fruit is oranges

didn't have to reset for this! very happy with it!


----------



## angiepie

Mayor: Angie
Native fruit: Orange 
Villagers: Pate, Lolly, Kiki, Ankha, Genji, Flurry, Greta (moving out), Beau, Marina, Mira.
Grass: Square
Train station: Red


----------



## magicaldonkey

bump (just because)


----------



## Requity

angiepie said:


> Mayor: Angie
> Native fruit: Orange
> Villagers: Pate, Lolly, Kiki, Ankha, Genji, Flurry, Greta (moving out), Beau, Marina, Mira.
> Grass: Square
> Train station: Red



Do you have a dream address? I've always struggled with those sorts of maps because of how narrow the land gets, and I'd love to see how you worked with it.


----------



## angiepie

Yes! My dream address is: 6F00-00A7-02F9. 

my town isn't done yet so don't mind some bare spots lol


----------



## duhkee

Had a 2 year break from the game, decided a clean start would be good:



*Town name:* Serenity
*Mayor:* Kaylee
*Native fruit:* Cherry
*Grass:* Triangle
*Pros:* I really like cherries, the layout is pretty good and fun to work with, also nice placement for the tree =)
*Cons:* Not very fond of the pond (heh!) being that close to train station.

Still not sure what to do about the small strip up to the left. And I can't decide if I want the police station that close to town hall!? I think I want the Caf? on the right side of my mayors house (other side of the river). So many things to decide....


----------



## Cryptade

ravenblue said:


> View attachment 210507
> 
> Map of the town I started yesterday. I am challenging myself to 1) play through for a year, 2) not plot/villager reset, 3) do this town solo (no trading on forums or with my other towns), etc. I used only the selection of maps Rover offered me on startup (no map resetting if I didn't like the fruit, starting villagers, etc.). After playing the Halloween event and chasing Jack all around town for a couple of hours, I decided I really like the configuration - I'd never had a town with this setup before.
> 
> Maybe in a few months I'll be brave enough to offer dream visits, haha. In the meantime I'm looking forward to seeing how this pans out and playing in a more relaxed style instead of using the planning and theming etc. I've been relying on.



that's possibly the most unique town i've seen! I'm actually a bit jealous, it looks like such a nice breath of fresh air after seeing mostly the same layouts from others :0 I wish you luck on you're 1 year challenge!


----------



## ravenblue

Cryptade said:


> that's possibly the most unique town i've seen! I'm actually a bit jealous, it looks like such a nice breath of fresh air after seeing mostly the same layouts from others :0 I wish you luck on you're 1 year challenge!



Thank you! I picked it because it was so different from the other three maps River offered and I have not been disappointed. I'm only two weeks in and I'll have to post an updated map soon. Still waiting for my tenth villager who, according to the rules I set for myself, will come from the campsite at some point.


----------



## Flare

Finally found a map (which Im already getting second thoughts on)

Grass are Circles and Town Fruit is Apples.

Both Train Station and Town Hall are Green. 


Starters -

? Chief
? Savannah
? Bones
? Freya
? Poncho

Negatives? Perhaps how I have a hard time thinking on where to place houses. And the beach slopes are piss poor imo.


----------



## ravenblue

Flare said:


> Finally found a map (which Im already getting second thoughts on)
> 
> Grass are Circles and Town Fruit is Apples.
> 
> 
> Both Train Station and Town Hall are Green.
> 
> 
> Starters -
> 
> • Chief
> • Savannah
> • Bones
> • Freya
> • Poncho
> 
> Negatives? Perhaps how I have a hard time thinking on where to place houses. And the beach slopes are piss poor imo.



Has more pluses than minuses in my opinion. I'd make a row of houses along the bottom. Or line around the top of the river with houses working with what's already there.  In the end, if you can't see more positives, look for something else. The map should make you happy above all.


----------



## Flare

ravenblue said:


> Has more pluses than minuses in my opinion. I'd make a row of houses along the bottom. Or line around the top of the river with houses working with what's already there.  In the end, if you can't see more positives, look for something else. The map should make you happy above all.


Yeah I planned to put like 5 houses at the bottom and then everything else at the top. Im starting to like this map so I'll hold on it for maybe a few more days.


----------



## ravenblue

Flare said:


> Yeah I planned to put like 5 houses at the bottom and then everything else at the top. Im starting to like this map so I'll hold on it for maybe a few more days.



Yeah, see how it feels. I've had maps that were perfection and I reset because something just didn't click with me. Then I picked a quirky map and stuck with it because it felt right somehow.


----------



## Pitfall Sid

I didn't care about villagers or fruits, because the whole AC experience was new to me. I liked the very first map I saw and here I am.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Flare

Found this map today. 

Grass are Circles and Apples.

Starters are Bianca, Ricky, Alice, Poncho, and Soleil.

Station is Red and Town Hall is Brown.

Pros:
• Circle Grass
• Apples
• No Annoying Rocks
• Layout was one of the few I desired.



Cons: 
• Starters are rather iffy (besides Bianca) but I can live with them I suppose (pls leave Poncho.)


----------



## Requity

Oh, wow. That map looks amazing! I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## chamsae

this is my map i dont "fully" love it but i'm pretty happy with it! my biggest issue is that the beach and retail are at opposite ends of my town and that the beach entrances are on far sides, so it's always a lot of steps to go there!
i like that i dont have many ponds and that the town tree is near the middle, and as you can see some of my villagers were nice enough to line up their houses before i even found out about the path trick ^^


----------



## Haskell

Flare said:


> Found this map today.
> 
> Grass are Circles and Apples.
> 
> Starters are Bianca, Ricky, Alice, Poncho, and Soleil.
> 
> Station is Red and Town Hall is Brown.
> 
> Pros:
> • Circle Grass
> • Apples
> • No Annoying Rocks
> • Layout was one of the few I desired.
> 
> 
> 
> Cons:
> • Starters are rather iffy (besides Bianca) but I can live with them I suppose (pls leave Poncho.)



Alice, Poncho, and Soleil are AWESOME villagers. ty


----------



## Tessie

Flare said:


> Found this map today.




i love this map a lot! especially such huge open space to the left!
and i like straight down the tree plaza is the beach.


lucky!!


----------



## Mareets

Bad phone pic but the clock on my 3DS is way off and so I can't connect to imageshare properly...  I just recently sold/reset and after many attempts with Rover on the train I finally found a map that's decent. I'm super picky so I'll never be satisfied but this is as good as it'll get I think lol! 

None of the villagers I have so far I'm overly fond of so their house placements don't matter much to me. 
My villagers are: Punchy, Coco, Felicity, T-Bone, Lyman, Flo, Zell, Elise and Merry.


----------



## lPeachy

​
Here's a little thing I did for my main town Lorien~
_idk what's up w/the quality, it's fine everywhere except these forums "-3-_

I love love love this layout even though I have a few wonky spots to work with... but it's a fun challenge!
The update plopped my campsite right next to a pond though which peeves me a bit, 
but I'm slowly finding new ways to make it look better!

Anyways here's my towns little overview...
Lorien is a simple college town with it's own University and a Bed and Breakfast that's under construction.
Plus 2 neighborhoods to choose from (small college area living or a big cliffside neighborhood leading to the Mayors prestigious abode)
There's also a bustling mini Main Street with a bakery in the works as well(don't tell the villagers, it's a surprise)


I'm trying to start a new witchy town on a new cartridge and I'm getting so many awesome ideas from this thread!


----------



## Flare

Found another map bc the old one got messed up. D:

Grass are Circles and Town Fruit are Apples. (Wow how lucky. )

Starters are:

• Bam
• Olivia
• Kiki
• Gaston 
• Dotty

Pros: 

• No Annoying Rocks
• Starters are Nice and I have had them all before.
• Campsite next to Plaza
• Town Hall next to Plaza
• No lazy first which means I can get Stitches early.
• Ponds are perfect to me

Cons? Don't see any.


----------



## NealCruco

Huge fan of this town. Everything's in a great position. My campground couldn't be in a better location, my dock lines up with a ramp, the river's mouth is at an excellent position, etc. Though getting around *was* a tremendous pain in the behind before I was able to build some bridges. When I first started the town, only the far right bridge existed. That made everything feel twice as hard and twice as long. But now I couldn't be happier with this town- and I've played many different towns since release day.


----------



## duhkee

*I need some help...* (Sorry about the picture, Isabelle told me to take the rest of the day off)


So this is Mercy, my second town (I love the map, no regrets!) I could use some ideas though, for example where the heck do I put my second characters house?? And for future planning, caf? and police station?
I'm thinking in the middle below the river? Where there's a big gap, but it could also be a nice place for a pwp as well... (On a second thought, that would have been a better place for my mayors house ._____.')

The only villager I really want to keep is Tangy, her house is the top house far to the left, everyone else may leave if and when they want to.

I've been looking through this thread for probably an hour or more now for a similar map for ideas and inspiration but it's really hard to find (is it that bad? )


----------



## MayorThomas

Sooo gonna try this map 
The town is called Camp Oak, and my mayor's name is Bucket.
Its fruit is Peach, with the beautiful golden booties as perfect Peaches.
I love my towns with lots of river, but it's still gonna be a challenge! :'D

Oh, by the way, the starters are:
Beau (yessss), Gigi, Pierce, Vladimir and Bunnie. Overall I like them ​


----------



## AngelBunny

MayorThomas said:


> Sooo gonna try this map
> The town is called Camp Oak, and my mayor's name is Bucket.
> Its fruit is Peach, with the beautiful golden booties as perfect Peaches.
> I love my towns with lots of river, but it's still gonna be a challenge! :'D
> 
> Oh, by the way, the starters are:
> Beau (yessss), Gigi, Pierce, Vladimir and Bunnie. Overall I like them ​



oh my gosh i have a map almost exactly like that!


----------



## Haskell

majnin said:


> I've played AC for years and years and years. I never even noticed there were different grass types until I reached this forum. It bugs ME that you're giving up towns over GRASS. GRASS. Think about it! No one comes into your town and goes 'Ooh, square grass... *sharp intake of breath* feel sorry for you there' do they? Don't spend ages trying to find the perfect map. Find one that's alright and then work with it. Don't have the right fruit? Trade with people until you do. Not happy with the placement of the plaza? Deal with it! It's a game!
> 
> I'm sorry I got so worked up over that..


"I'm sorry I got so worked up over that.."

Yeah it's just a game.


----------



## jenikinz

I had a hard time finding one I liked, but this one was passable for me.  I like that I have all the bridges pretty much in a straight line.


----------



## Haskell

jenikinz said:


> I had a hard time finding one I liked, but this one was passable for me.  I like that I have all the bridges pretty much in a straight line.
> 
> View attachment 212285



give me your town map plz


----------



## Meyu

Grass: Circle
Fruit: Orange
Starters: Maple, Peck, Bubbles, Broccolo, Perl

Cons: Broccolo and Bubbles  EW I HATE HIPPOS sorry

I think I w ill stick with this map. Not sure how I feel about the plaza all the way up there yet :S


----------



## John Wick

Westeros. 
I love my map. ^_^


----------



## Haskell

Sander said:


> View attachment 92546
> Town Name: Oakheart
> Mayor: Sander
> Fruit: Pears
> Grass: Circle
> Villagers: Diana, Beau, Julian, Deirdre, Roald (leaving soon), Bruce, Victoria, Daisy, Chadder
> 
> Since a week or two I started playing again after months of digging into Fantasy Life on the 3DS. I love this map, particularly the river and the villager houses in the south. I have played in so many towns, and finally I can say no rock is in the way of anything I'm planning to do . The only thing I don't like is the pond next to retail and the fact that Re-Tail and the Town Hall could've been placed a bit higher. I wanted to align my Campsite with them, so obviously this one is placed a bit lower as well. Still planning on building the Roost Cafe underneath the plaza, somewhere at the height of the lowest bridge. Also really happy with my villagers, but Victoria & Cheddar have to go asap .



give me your town map plz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> View attachment 141383
> My map after having my game for 2 years. c:



Really nice one.


----------



## Loriii

jenikinz said:


> I had a hard time finding one I liked, but this one was passable for me.  I like that I have all the bridges pretty much in a straight line.
> 
> View attachment 212285



Wow! We almost have the same map, probably except from the ponds and town plaza placement


----------



## jenikinz

master.leor said:


> Wow! We almost have the same map, probably except from the ponds and town plaza placement



Oh wow!  Yes, nearly identical.  I love how all your villager houses are on that one side perfectly straight too!


----------



## Loriii

jenikinz said:


> Oh wow!  Yes, nearly identical.  I love how all your villager houses are on that one side perfectly straight too!



aww thank you! I should probably visit your dream address soon


----------



## jenikinz

master.leor said:


> aww thank you! I should probably visit your dream address soon



Thanks for reminding me, I have to update it!  I have changed a lot of things since the last update lol


----------



## Shiva

Hi all! Im resetting now my town for days and i just dont know which town to use. I just signed up here to ask u all!!!

I really really would be so happy if you could tell me your opinion of this town i got now...
Im usually used to the plaza being on top of the map at the side. So im not sure how/what to build around it.
And what to build like in the left side: top and bot.

I would be so gratefull if u have some advice for me

I cant sleep anymore with that issue hahaha (AC ADDICT)


----------



## moonford

*Established:* The 3rd of December 2017
*Mayor Name:* Michael
*Town Name:* Kopiier?
*Grass Type:* Triangle 
*Native Fruit:* Apple
*Town Hall:* Green
*Train Station:* Green


*Villagers:*

Annalisa - Normal Anteater
Avery - Cranky Eagle
Deirdre - Uchi Deer
Flora - Peppy Flamingo
Julian - Smug Unicorn
Lyman - Jock Koala
Ruby - Peppy Rabbit
Tia - Normal Elephant
Willow - Snooty Sheep
Zucker - Lazy Octopus​
I'm really fond of this town map!


----------



## Requity

Zendel said:


> View attachment 212633
> 
> *Established:* The 3rd of December 2017
> *Mayor Name:* Michael
> *Town Name:* Kopiier?
> *Grass Type:* Triangle
> *Native Fruit:* Apple
> *Town Hall:* Green
> *Train Station:* Green
> 
> 
> *Villagers:*
> 
> Annalisa - Normal Anteater
> Avery - Cranky Eagle
> Deirdre - Uchi Deer
> Flora - Peppy Flamingo
> Julian - Smug Unicorn
> Lyman - Jock Koala
> Ruby - Peppy Rabbit
> Tia - Normal Elephant
> Willow - Snooty Sheep
> Zucker - Lazy Octopus​
> I'm really fond of this town map!


I love it!  Do you have a dream address set up yet?


----------



## Haskell

It's taken me since a 1-2 weeks before Thanksgiving day to find a map! o.o

I am still looking for one too! And each day I do like 5 map resets at least - some days way more ...


----------



## thisistian

Just restarted my town. Will definitely be doing a lot of work e.g. adding bridges, relocating villager houses, but atm I’m really happy with the layout and building locations 



Spent hours and hours restarting, but hacking isn’t and never will be an option for me.


----------



## moonford

Requity said:


> I love it!  Do you have a dream address set up yet?



I don't unfortunately, I haven't really started to progress my town yet. Once I have got my town to a point were I think it is presentable then I'll post an update along with the dream address. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



thisistian said:


> Just restarted my town. Will definitely be doing a lot of work e.g. adding bridges, relocating villager houses, but atm I’m really happy with the layout and building locations
> 
> View attachment 212644
> 
> Spent hours and hours restarting, but hacking isn’t and never will be an option for me.



I like that town map, I never go for south waterfall towns but this one looks nice. 

Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## RicochetRomance

Thought I'd share a map of Cybrtron.






Glad there was enough space to line up my player character houses, and very fond of the way the villagers have decided to settle in two little neighborhoods. Already have plans for the location of the police station and caf?, as well. 

Not sure if it qualifies as a "good" map or not, but I'm having plenty of fun with it!


----------



## Haskell

RicochetRomance said:


> Thought I'd share a map of Cybrtron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad there was enough space to line up my player character houses, and very fond of the way the villagers have decided to settle in two little neighborhoods. Already have plans for the location of the police station and caf?, as well.
> 
> Not sure if it qualifies as a "good" map or not, but I'm having plenty of fun with it!



please give me your town map


----------



## RicochetRomance

Raskell said:


> please give me your town map



I would if I could. 

I doubt that your own is all that bad, though. From what I've seen, most layouts are quite workable!


----------



## Haskell

RicochetRomance said:


> I would if I could.
> 
> I doubt that your own is all that bad, though. From what I've seen, most layouts are quite workable!



I don't own a map! I'm looking for one!


----------



## RicochetRomance

Raskell said:


> I don't own a map! I'm looking for one!



Fair enough. XP

Good luck on your search!


----------



## MayorBastet

Zendel said:


> View attachment 212633
> 
> *Established:* The 3rd of December 2017
> *Mayor Name:* Michael
> *Town Name:* Kopiier?
> *Grass Type:* Triangle
> *Native Fruit:* Apple
> *Town Hall:* Green
> *Train Station:* Green
> 
> 
> *Villagers:*
> 
> Annalisa - Normal Anteater
> Avery - Cranky Eagle
> Deirdre - Uchi Deer
> Flora - Peppy Flamingo
> Julian - Smug Unicorn
> Lyman - Jock Koala
> Ruby - Peppy Rabbit
> Tia - Normal Elephant
> Willow - Snooty Sheep
> Zucker - Lazy Octopus​
> I'm really fond of this town map!



I absolutely love this town map! Makes me feel sad about mine.


----------



## SmokeyScout

Mayor: Hannah
Town Name: Seabee
Fruit: Apple
Train Station: Yellow
Town Hall: Blue 

Residents:

Bea the normal dog
Benjamin the lazy dog
Bones the lazy dog
Erik the lazy deer
Marshal the smug squirrel
Meregnue the normal rhino
Rolf the cranky tiger
Rosie the peppy cat
Whitney the snooty wolf

And Zell the smug deer who I think I’m going to replace with someone.


----------



## Rose

All of you have such pretty maps. Here's Primrose's map! It's not perfect, but it's still pretty close to what I was looking for and it's served me well since 2013. I can't complain. 




The fruit is apples and my villagers are in my signature!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I restarted not too long ago and I have an amazing layout. Look at all the house placements!! Also the circle is where ANOTHER house has been placed lol!


----------



## Lyle

my sweet lil town of Story!!!
this town was/is to help with my dad?s passing.  i named my mayor Peanut, a nickname he used to call me.
i?m almost done lining up my neighbourhood!!

the cafe and police station will continue along the businesses street, the campground will go where that stray house is on the upper right!

grass: circles 
fruit: peaches

permanent villagers so far are:
cashmere
billy
felyne
bea
katt
barold
monty


----------



## StarrySkye3

This is my town map of Willow!

Some details
-Brown train station (a must for me) 
-Brown and purple town hall
-Circle grass + star snow
-Native fruit is cherries
-Villagers are Fang, Bones, Skye, Ruby, Colton, Pashmina, Genji, Blaire, Fauna, and Etoile (who's house is awkwardly placed on the bottom left so I'll be kicking her out soon) 

Pros: I love this map! It has soo much room to work with. I am making natural paths and this town works perfect for the forest feel I'm going for. It has 6 rocks and while a few are a pain to work around I know it could be worse! 

Cons: if I could have it my way, I'd switch retail and the plaza, but it's no big deal. I also would have liked another pond tbh. 

I spent days trying to find this map but it was so worth it.


----------



## LiamGG

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144528

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kuu_

Oh my I really love how the city town and the store are close to each other and just next to the alley! That's what I'm trying to get but all those resets don't give my that

.

I had a town like that and it's quite useful for me lol


----------



## ravenblue

LiamGG said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144528
> 
> Any thoughts?



That map is almost exactly like one of my towns. Only difference is that the plaza is on the bottom left and my villagers moved in at random. I really do love this particular map layout.


----------



## squidpops

Just started my new town for the 1/1 challenge! This map is crazy wonky and I like that, I'm excited to see how it will develop! 

My starters are:
Rory
Chief
Bob
Naomi
Goldie

Three out of five I absolutely love (especially Bob) and the town fruit is peach, grass square. Both of which I haven't had before. I think I'll put my house down south, by the waterfall, on the side with the long beach.


----------



## mintmaple

Awesome @squidpops I like your map, the layout is really cool! Also you got peaches? Lucky~

This my new town, Cosmos! I created it today for the 1/1 challenge. I like the layout because it is different from all the other towns I have had before. I put my house at the near-bottom left corner on the smaller area of land. I love how there is one stretched beach and a small beach, both with slopes!

My villagers are: Benedict, Lyman, Monty, Velma and Melba (I love Melba, she is one of my dreamies! )


----------



## giorno

so i just reset my town today because my house was placed terribly and the map wasn't doing any favors.
i got this map:

and here is the version i quickly put together to help me plan where future villagers, pwps etc will be:
​


----------



## squidpops

mintmaple said:


> Awesome @squidpops I like your map, the layout is really cool! Also you got peaches? Lucky~
> 
> This my new town, Cosmos! I created it today for the 1/1 challenge. I like the layout because it is different from all the other towns I have had before. I put my house at the near-bottom left corner on the smaller area of land. I love how there is one stretched beach and a small beach, both with slopes!
> 
> My villagers are: Benedict, Lyman, Monty, Velma and Melba (I love Melba, she is one of my dreamies! )
> 
> View attachment 213137



Ooh I've never seen a town layout like that before, cool! Also aww I love Melba, she is so adorable. Funny thing actually, on the starting screen after I deleted my previous town, I saw Melba walking about! I really like Lyman too, he looks so friendly c:


----------



## Dracule

mintmaple said:


> Awesome @squidpops I like your map, the layout is really cool! Also you got peaches? Lucky~
> 
> This my new town, Cosmos! I created it today for the 1/1 challenge. I like the layout because it is different from all the other towns I have had before. I put my house at the near-bottom left corner on the smaller area of land. I love how there is one stretched beach and a small beach, both with slopes!
> 
> My villagers are: Benedict, Lyman, Monty, Velma and Melba (I love Melba, she is one of my dreamies! )
> 
> View attachment 213137



Whoa, that is one cool town layout. You could create a whole garden area just for your mayor, haha. Love this!


----------



## broke

I really liked this map! It is not polluted at all (I hate it when it has 4 lakes scattered everywhere). I just have no idea what to do with it, I'm completely lost and without ideas! I'm super satisfied with this map.  
I accept some tips if possible! My other towns were a little messy and I want to plan this one very well this time. But it's still very annoying to be using soft reset for the villager to stay where I want... And while doing so, they RARELY "choose" exactly where I want them to go. grrr

http://https://scontent.fgru3-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/26240959_1591658500925520_518691775_n.jpg?oh=626cb8abf1f14431a18641b6ff46c223&oe=5A4CEE0F


----------



## Marte

Started this town today. _1/1 let's gooo_ 
Villagers: Merengue - Pompom - Erik - Angus - Poncho


----------



## ravenblue

mintmaple said:


> Awesome @squidpops I like your map, the layout is really cool! Also you got peaches? Lucky~
> 
> This my new town, Cosmos! I created it today for the 1/1 challenge. I like the layout because it is different from all the other towns I have had before. I put my house at the near-bottom left corner on the smaller area of land. I love how there is one stretched beach and a small beach, both with slopes!
> 
> My villagers are: Benedict, Lyman, Monty, Velma and Melba (I love Melba, she is one of my dreamies! )
> 
> View attachment 213137



I second the idea of a garden for the mayor. My original town had that configuration except on the opposite side. I had a wonderful side garden and then a more formal garden on the part that goes up. It's one of the things I loved most and miss most about my old town. Hope you don't mind unsolicited opinions, only seeing your map recalled some happy memories for me.


----------



## Dracule

I've been wanting to post my map for a bit now, so here it is!



I really like that there's not many ponds everywhere, because it would become crowded very fast. I had enough room to do a private camp area in the upper left corner which I'm really happy about. I did a main town area in the upper right corner. The rest of the areas I made tree/bush pathways to give it a "forest feeling" and I love where my waterfall is facing. Overall, I'm very content.

There are some really great maps that people have been posting from their towns and I've been loving browsing through this thread!


----------



## HHoney

MorinoKirii said:


> I've been wanting to post my map for a bit now, so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 213165
> 
> I really like that there's not many ponds everywhere, because it would become crowded very fast. I had enough room to do a private camp area in the upper left corner which I'm really happy about. I did a main town area in the upper right corner. The rest of the areas I made tree/bush pathways to give it a "forest feeling" and I love where my waterfall is facing. Overall, I'm very content.
> 
> There are some really great maps that people have been posting from their towns and I've been loving browsing through this thread!



I had almost this exact map!! I loved this town. So so so much. I loved this town map! I reset, but I still think about this town.

I hope you really like it! Enjoy your town!


----------



## primandimproper

This is the map of Fristad. I really love how evenly the land is distributed, and I have peaches for town fruit and the blue town hall. 

The pond at the bottom of the town plaza is cumbersome, but I think I can work around it. I also dislike how far away from the dock Re-Tail is, but it's not a deal breaker. 

My starters are Lucky, Diana, Flip, Cesar, and Peaches. Lucky is never allowed to move cause he is a dreamy, and I can't decide if I wanna keep Diana or not. The rest can go.


----------



## Sherbet

here is my town map. i like the location of everything, but i regret putting my house too close to the river whoops


----------



## Maddycool

I like your map. It is nice, that is the one I wanted but I didn't get it.


----------



## CD_Alyn

*My Main Town Map*



This was my 3rd ACNL village after I accidentally reset my town once and then intentionally reset my town for the Welcome amiibo update (I didn't get any money for it either...) Aside from that I didn't reset to pick out the map. So this was just a raw village layout. 

Town Fruit: Peaches

I like where the plaza, town hall and Retail are placed, but I wish I put my camp site somewhere else. I'm fine with my house placement though. 

As far as villager are concerned, I got Erik, Tia and Becky as some of my initials. Erik and Tia's houses are pretty much in the perfect positions and they are my top 3 villagers I will not allow to move. My current villagers are as follows:
Erik, Tia, Fang, Merengue, Agent S, Stitches, Becky, Lucky and Lionel

I didn't know too much about the ideal town when I made this one, but I like how it turned out. 

(P.S. Way too many ponds though XD)


----------



## Dracule

CD_Alyn said:


> View attachment 213545
> 
> This was my 3rd ACNL village after I accidentally reset my town once and then intentionally reset my town for the Welcome amiibo update (I didn't get any money for it either...) Aside from that I didn't reset to pick out the map. So this was just a raw village layout.
> 
> Town Fruit: Peaches
> 
> I like where the plaza, town hall and Retail are placed, but I wish I put my camp site somewhere else. I'm fine with my house placement though.
> 
> As far as villager are concerned, I got Erik, Tia and Becky as some of my initials. Erik and Tia's houses are pretty much in the perfect positions and they are my top 3 villagers I will not allow to move. My current villagers are as follows:
> Erik, Tia, Fang, Merengue, Agent S, Stitches, Becky, Lucky and Lionel
> 
> I didn't know too much about the ideal town when I made this one, but I like how it turned out.
> 
> (P.S. Way too many ponds though XD)



Ooh, that’s an interesting town layout. I get the too many ponds thing, haha. But it looks like you made it work. Normally I’m not into private beaches, but I like the layout of your beach!


----------



## HappyTails

I finally settled on this map after resetting for two days, it's mostly a randomly chosen map but it was the one that drew me in the most out of all the maps I looked at and I looked at a LOT of maps and I'm tired of maps.

Anywho, here is my map (sorry about the crumbs. I was eating cookies or chips or something and the crumbs got on my 3DS)




Town Name: Merimont
Mayor Name: Brooke
Side Character name: Lake
Starter Villagers: Simon, Rocco, Anabelle, Tiffany, and Snake 
Native Fruit: Cherries


What I like:
One Pond
My starters
River Layout (I discovered I love rivers that cut across the town)
Plaza and town hall Placement
Campground is up north that way I can make my camping area up there something I wasn't able to do in my old town thanks to pimple Cranston *clears throat*


There isn't much about this map that I don't like and if there is I'm not going to dwell on it otherwise I'm going to end up restarting.


----------



## Sweetley

---


----------



## WolfyWolf

Man, now I want a new map... I've never done a reset or anything and don't have the energy with how far along I am getting all my villagers (plus the amount of bells and items?) but you all make me want to XD plus it was only recently that I learned about plotting. I don't think I can image share because my system date is wrong...


----------



## Moon Witch

...


----------



## Melyora

Here's my new map! I've been resetting a lot the last couple of months, finding little annoying things on the maps I picked or not liking the villagers or rocks on the map...

So I few days ago I was map resetting for more than an hour when I was like "Darn this, I've had it. Next time I start the game, I AM going to pick a map and just learn to live with it." 

I put the game away for a hour, the settle my mind on that idea (cause I was kind of on a resetting spree, I knew I would not be able to resist the urge to just keep resetting at that moment).

So this was the.. third (?) map Rover presented to me.




And I am so so very happy with it~! Eek!

Starting villagers are: Groucho, Felicity, Cousteau, Francine and Nana.

Pros:
- Brown Train Station roof.
- Circle grass
- Apples
- All main buildings (Town Hall, Town Plaza and Retail) are on the top half (without the possibility of a villager plotting behind it)
- Wide beach
- A nice area for my house, I can make a whole front-garden!
- The bottom half of the map has no rocks at all! And I only have like 5-6 rocks in total

Cons:
- I don't feel any attachment to the starting villagers, though Nana is growing on me =)
- Apparently, where I wanted to plant my first perfect apple tree is a dead spot, so the sapling died...
- I cannot think of any other so far!


----------



## HappyTails

Everyone has really nice maps. I'm kinda jealous lol. Oh well. I decided I'm not going to post my maps anymore. I'd rather people have the element of surprise when they visit via the dream suite.


----------



## SnowLeaf

Town name: SnowLeaf
Fruit: Pears
Starter villagers: Beardo, Celia, Gloria, Marshal, Monty, Mott, Nate, Rocket, Tangy


----------



## thisistian

Map of Wisteria


----------



## Candy83

*Ten Towns*

I have ten towns. (Three are completed.)

The first three towns, shown in order below, are Applewin, ACNLpics, and Foster. They are each in my signature. And I have threads dedicated to each. (I plan to come up with a ?Re-Introduction? one for Foster.) 

_Here are the links:_

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?408690-Re-Introduction-Applewin&highlight=

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?409040-Re-Introduction-ACNLpics&highlight=

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?299213-New-Town-Foster&highlight=​

Towns #04 through #10, and marked in the dollar amount at which time I took screen shots, and they were established in that order, are not completed. (This is why I do not have Dream Addresses for them.) But, since this thread is about sharing what one?s town map looks like, I went ahead and captured each.






















​

*If anyone has an opinion on any of them, please respond.*

_By the way:_ This is a great thread!


----------



## ItsJuly

I love all your maps !
My problem is I cant stop to reset. I also have got powersave, so everytime I see a good map (imo) I save it. Now Im stucking between three maps, and I just can not decide which to pick. T.T
What do you say guys?
Which one would you take and why? 

https://ibb.co/eDMwAn
https://ibb.co/kudbAn
https://ibb.co/nNmUVn

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love all your maps !
My problem is I cant stop to reset. I also have got powersave, so everytime I see a good map (imo) I save it. Now Im stucking between three maps, and I just can not decide which to pick. T.T
What do you say guys?
Which one would you take and why? 

https://ibb.co/eDMwAn
https://ibb.co/kudbAn
https://ibb.co/nNmUVn


----------



## Flower Mom

I restarted my game in late December last year. I've since gained more villagers but this is my map layout.


This picture was taken when I first started, but I ended up building my house to the left of that little bump in the river my character is standing next to here. The house in front of town hall is gone and replaced with a fountain. The only starting villagers I still have are Antonio (my fave, who I'm keeping around) and Rizzo. Rizzo's house is that one off by itself, and as soon as he moves out that's where I'm building my cafe. The police station will eventually be between the pond and town hall. The campsite will eventually be off in that upper left corner.


----------



## primandimproper

ItsJuly said:


> I love all your maps !
> My problem is I cant stop to reset. I also have got powersave, so everytime I see a good map (imo) I save it. Now Im stucking between three maps, and I just can not decide which to pick. T.T
> What do you say guys?
> Which one would you take and why?
> 
> https://ibb.co/eDMwAn
> https://ibb.co/kudbAn
> https://ibb.co/nNmUVn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love all your maps !
> My problem is I cant stop to reset. I also have got powersave, so everytime I see a good map (imo) I save it. Now Im stucking between three maps, and I just can not decide which to pick. T.T
> What do you say guys?
> Which one would you take and why?
> 
> https://ibb.co/eDMwAn
> https://ibb.co/kudbAn
> https://ibb.co/nNmUVn



First or third one, but I'm personally leaning towards the first as the land is more evenly distributed.


----------



## Sugarsprig

This is the new map I got a few days ago...


What do you guys think? This is my second town so I don’t really know much about good towns


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

I like it! Plenty of space to work with!


----------



## HHoney

Sugarsprig said:


> This is the new map I got a few days ago...
> View attachment 214527
> 
> What do you guys think? This is my second town so I don?t really know much about good towns



I love this map! The town tree is in the center - most people like that - but I rarely see towns with that river shape yet it?s one of my favorite rivers. This river shape is not as winding as some so it allows for more space for landscaping.

Everything is spaced out so well!  Enjoy your map!


----------



## squidpops

So I just started a second town today on a new cartridge! Here's the map. I didn't have to map reset at all, it was one of the first four choices! I love it already, it's perfect to me. And as a bonus town hall and the train station match in color! (green)



Town fruit: apples

Starting villagers:
Bangle
Sparro
Pecan
Rodeo
Roscoe


----------



## Khaelis

squidpops said:


> So I just started a second town today on a new cartridge! Here's the map. I didn't have to map reset at all, it was one of the first four choices! I love it already, it's perfect to me. And as a bonus town hall and the train station match in color! (green)
> 
> View attachment 214536
> 
> Town fruit: apples
> 
> Starting villagers:
> Bangle
> Sparro
> Pecan
> Rodeo
> Roscoe



I could never get into those maps with thin strips of land.. feels so cluttered.. s: 



I'll post my Town Map tomorrow, now that I've found a method of uploading screenshots from my 3DS. Just have to wait until my PWP is completed first.


----------



## Splinter

New Town:


Can't wait to straighten out that bridge tho.


----------



## Khaelis

View attachment 214559​
As promised yesterday, here's a map of Ecruteak. I am really happy with this layout. I spent far too long resetting for this layout... but it was worth it. It basically have everything I wanted, besides the colour of the train station's roof being blue and not brown. The Town Hall is near the Train Station, the Town Plaza isn't cluttered by Re-Tail or the Town Hall, and there's plenty of room around it for landscaping. Re-Tail is also close to the beach's dock for quick access from the island should I ever need it. 

The villagers who currently live in Ecruteak are (Bold are permanent residents, rest will eventually move out): 

*- Skye*
- Poppy 
- Lobo 
*- Vivian*
- Leonardo 
*- Jacques*
- Lionel 
- Mira 
- Drake 
- Blanche 

I would have kept Lobo, but he's too similar in appearance to Wolfgang.


----------



## Millet23

Hi! I've started a new town today because I didn't like the old map. Here is the new town:


----------



## Splinter

Splinter said:


> New Town:
> View attachment 214558
> 
> Can't wait to straighten out that bridge tho.



Many hours later...


----------



## thisistian

Millet23 said:


> Hi! I've started a new town today because I didn't like the old map. Here is the new town:
> View attachment 214585



 Very nice! I love the river shape, spent many hours resetting to get one like that lol


----------



## thisistian

Outside Ruby?s house


----------



## primandimproper

The map of Tsundoku. 

I'm not sure if I picked a great map or not, but I am pretty happy with it. I like the river shape, long beach, circle grass, green train station, and long private beach. I am pretty meh on my native fruit (peaches) and my starters. Flurry, Greta, and Peggy are okay, but if the rest could move away ASAP, that'd be great. Especially Marcel. Kinda thought Pietro had cornered the market for creepy clown villagers, but clearly I was wrong.


----------



## ACNLGrinder

THIS WAS MY FIRST MAP

THAT LUCK

THE SYMMETRY IS SO BEAUTIFUL

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY CRAP AND MY FRUIT IS PEACHES


----------



## Acnl_starfall

thisistian said:


> View attachment 214740
> 
> Outside Ruby’s house



where did you get your path I love it


----------



## primandimproper

The map of the new Tsundoku. I am determined not to reset again because I really like this map. I have starters that I don't completely hate, my native fruit is apples, blue train station, a private beach, and a downward facing ramp to the beach. I feel like it's not every day you come across a map like this one.


----------



## Giddy

primandimproper said:


> View attachment 214798
> 
> The map of the new Tsundoku. I am determined not to reset again because I really like this map. I have starters that I don't completely hate, my native fruit is apples, blue train station, a private beach, and a downward facing ramp to the beach. I feel like it's not every day you come across a map like this one.



Even though I liked the other map you had before, this one is really nice as well. How are you able to find good maps with private beaches!? The river is really interesting as well. Good luck with it! XD


----------



## primandimproper

Giddy said:


> Even though I liked the other map you had before, this one is really nice as well. How are you able to find good maps with private beaches!? The river is really interesting as well. Good luck with it! XD



Aww, thank you. I didn't like the other map because I felt it was too similar to the map of my old town Fristad. Even the native fruit was the same. 
I have no idea how I'm able to find maps with private beaches. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## thisistian

Acnl_starfall said:


> where did you get your path I love it



Here it is


----------



## Giddy

primandimproper said:


> Aww, thank you. I didn't like the other map because I felt it was too similar to the map of my old town Fristad. Even the native fruit was the same.
> I have no idea how I'm able to find maps with private beaches. Just lucky I guess.



Aw I see, that something I probably try and avoid, having it look exactly like my other town. I've never reallt resetted for town layouts, only having the only town I've had for years. But when I get the chance to make a new town on my second town, I try my best for a private beach XD There's just so many layouts, I'm sure your new town will work out well. XD


----------



## Lullaby

I uh, have a lot of pwps and garden areas on the top half 
I wish you could see pwps in the town map instead of just important buildings. Anyway, my villager placement isn't far from what they did naturally, save for a few houses.


----------



## Suyeon

I'm restarting and haven't actually picked a map yet. I see potential in all 4 and dangit it's hard T_T...

Current maps...


Spoiler























I'll be bringing in amiibos, so house placement isn't a bother. The real challenge is planning where the mayor and alts will be, as well as pwps. I've been reset scumming for a few days and I'm tired.


----------



## Giddy

Suyeon said:


> I'm restarting and haven't actually picked a map yet. I see potential in all 4 and dangit it's hard T_T...
> 
> Current maps...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing in amiibos, so house placement isn't a bother. The real challenge is planning where the mayor and alts will be, as well as pwps. I've been reset scumming for a few days and I'm tired.



I like the third town layout a lot more. It looks liked you can do a lot with that layout dealing with trees, paths, flowers and where you can put your villagers


----------



## MapleSilver

primandimproper said:


> View attachment 214798
> 
> The map of the new Tsundoku. I am determined not to reset again because I really like this map. I have starters that I don't completely hate, my native fruit is apples, blue train station, a private beach, and a downward facing ramp to the beach. I feel like it's not every day you come across a map like this one.



What's your grass pattern? If it's not triangles then instant reset. I seriously once reset a Gamecube town because of the grass. I have a problem.


----------



## John Wick

MapleSilver said:


> What's your grass pattern? If it's not triangles then instant reset. I seriously once reset a Gamecube town because of the grass. I have a problem.



What's wrong with square or circle grass?


----------



## MapleSilver

Jon_Snow said:


> What's wrong with square or circle grass?



It's not that there's anything wrong with it. I just personally prefer the triangles. They also turn into stars during the winter.


----------



## Ghostkid

Details
Grass:Circle
Native fruit: peach
I like that my town has tons of space one pond and 5 rocks.
None of my original villagers live there anymore. But i like my villagers now.


----------



## Moon Witch

MapleSilver said:


> It's not that there's anything wrong with it. I just personally prefer the triangles. They also turn into stars during the winter.



that hasn’t been the case since the gamecube days. circle grass becomes stars in winter.


----------



## CaramelCookie

MapleSilver said:


> It's not that there's anything wrong with it. I just personally prefer the triangles. They also turn into stars during the winter.



I have triangle grass in one of my towns and the snow is square though?


----------



## Laureline

Town: Lotus
Mayor: Lily

Fruit: Apple

Villagers: 
Julian
Cleo
Fauna
Carmen
Dobie
Kody
Lucky
Portia
Hazel
Ban
Marina


----------



## moonshi

Here's my town of Mysteria.

I need to add more PWP's LOL 

Villagers

Blaire
Carmen
Tangy
Hans
Bianca
Pekoe
Lily
Prince but he's moving out
Coco


----------



## Ray-ACP

Here is my map lol


----------



## asuka

I don't think I'll ever get this lucky again, lol.

It was the perfect map...But I made my mayors name something I was kinda iffy on, so I just reset again because I didn't want to live with the regret. T_T

IT WAS SO PERFECT! The houses on the left were the first 5 houses. All perfectly aligned except for 1. The 1 house that was out of order was because of a fake rock. So it could've been re-aligned once they moved out. AHHHH
It had circle grass, and oranges. Oranges aren't my favorite, but they're better than pears.
Eh ;-; The cycle continues I guess, lol.


----------



## theravenboys

Even though the houses aren't arranged very well (and are really close to mine lol) I love that I'm so close to Re-Tail and the beach, and I love that the Town Hall is near the entrance to the town.

I have triangle grass and my town fruit is oranges. 
My current villagers are
Midge (starter)
Rocco (starter)
Deli (starter)
Leonardo (starter)
Genji
Merengue
Lolly
Canberra
Victoria

As you can see I still have most of my starter villagers because I ended up really liking them ^^


----------



## Mairen

I often worry I am the most picky person when it comes to choosing a new town map. I'm the crazy creature who will reset for DAYS, patiently waiting for a map to appear where all features are perfect to me. I like my town plaza tucked away in a corner, native fruit to be cherries or pears, green or brown train station, yellow town hall, one long continuous beach rather than 2 separate ones, small river that loops down from the corner with the plaza in the center of that, ponds that aren't blocking anything...goodness I think that's it. Thankfully this time I was able to find such a map. ^_^


----------



## MapleSilver

Here's Taiga. I've had it since last July but I didn't really start working on it until this month.



The nice thing about this map is that I keep liking it more and more as I continue playing. I was a little unsure about it in the beginning, but it really grew on me and I'm looking forward to when I start landscaping. It's a nice change from my old map where I eventually just grew to hate it.


----------



## squidpops

Ah the sweet smell of a new town! Sold my main town for a nice $53,627,600 bells.

Grass - circle
Fruit - apples
Starters - Nate, Tipper, Winnie, Monty, Tia

This map seems pretty nice, I like how the houses are all down at the bottom and I love all my starters! As far as the layout itself I'm a bit iffy on it but I'm sure I'll grow to it, it's not the worst and finally doesn't have a horrible river.. (thanks Rover for all those previous bad maps). Excited to start anew!


----------



## Khaelis

squidpops said:


> View attachment 215335
> 
> Ah the sweet smell of a new town! Sold my main town for a nice $53,627,600 bells.
> 
> Grass - circle
> Fruit - apples
> Starters - Nate, Tipper, Winnie, Monty, Tia
> 
> This map seems pretty nice, I like how the houses are all down at the bottom and I love all my starters! As far as the layout itself I'm a bit iffy on it but I'm sure I'll grow to it, it's not the worst and finally doesn't have a horrible river.. (thanks Rover for all those previous bad maps). Excited to start anew!



I can definitely see the landscaping potential of this map.


----------



## bananora

this has definitely been one of the best maps I've ever had! I sold my old town to tom nook for 99mil back in november 2016 and I definitely do not regret it. None of my rocks are intrusive and I have all of my dreamies in their desired house placements . I was a little bit upset that it had peaches as the native fruit instead of apples because I loved the way that the perfect apple trees look, but now I'm glad that I didn't reset over a small thing like that because the perfect peaches look really pretty with my white path and my town is full of them now!


----------



## NobbyXI

I planned on resetting a ton, but when I saw this layout pop out, it sung to me xD I'm probably one of the few that loves ponds, so for me that's a perk as long as they aren't annoyingly placed.

The pros for me are... literally everything about it. My house has it's own peninsula almost like those hacked files, it fits snuggly in there with enough room to have a tunnel of trees and flower arches leading directly to the front door (turned out 1000x better than expected). My house is central to everything (normally something I wouldn't do), and I have direct access to all major parts of the map. 

The campsite looks great against the cliff, in front of a waterfall, and it really ties the 4 houses of my MC's together for a village feel. I have tons of large spaces to really do whatever I want with. I'm still working on villager house placement, but the plan is for them to be neatly arranged as the row of 4 is. There will be a row of 3 to the left of that, then 2 to the left of that, and then 1, forming a sort of triangle that works wonderfully for a winding path. 

Bob is in the leftmost top corner possible for any house to be placed, which I think is kinda cool. So I may keep him isolated up there, or maybe put the Cafe near there. The 4 villagers beneath him I'm working on moving out to form the triangle village. I will move the bottom leftmost bridge to the upper right part of my main house's peninsula; it's not very practical but it's aesthetically more appealing to me, and I want my villager village (redundant lol) to be distinct and separate from my MC village. And I need to move my rightmost bridge like one or two squares over. When I'm done pathing, I may get rid of it altogether and just have the two above my house.


----------



## Millet23

This is my town, Galton. I started it one month ago and I really love it. It has pears(which are one of my favourite fruits) and triangle grass. I like the shape of the river and the location of the town square. :cool PD: The last photo is not correct. My village is the first photo.


----------



## HappyTails

I finally settled on this map



Town name is Lone Oak
Mayor's name is Jess 
Town Fruit is Oranges
Grass shape is Circles 
Starters villagers are: Naomi, Cranston (ugh), Peaches, Pippy and Kid Cat

Pros
I love how Town Hall and the plaza are aligned so I can build a bridge from the plaza to town hall
Campground entrance up top that way i can make my campsite area up there
River shape is not annoying
Only one pond

Cons
Cranston is in my town
Cranston is here in my town
Cranston
I wish Re Tail was closer to the dock but whatever, not that big of a deal


----------



## Vulpixy

After spending hours hunting for the right town, this is what I found... and it's perfect! I'd like to introduce you to CocoaMew 

Pros:

The grass pattern is circles 
there are no rocks in the way of where I want the paths
the Town Hall and Retail makes a wonderful basis for a down town (right by the dock too)
the town tree is right against the wide path up to the campground (Something I noticed that I liked during the dozens of towns I passed by)
the river is the exact one I wanted
one long lovely beach with a tiny private beach
the Island is a great shape for bug-farming


The only small issues are ones that are easily dealt with - the original villages all need to be moved out (many are good ones so expect to see me posting about it here in the near-ish future) and the native fruit are pears. That's really it as far as negatives. Over the past few days I've grown from liking this town to being a full-love with it


----------



## NobbyXI

Vulpixy said:


> After spending hours hunting for the right town, this is what I found... and it's perfect! I'd like to introduce you to CocoaMew



That's a nice layout! Looks like you've managed to line up some of your villager houses nicely already. I'm waiting on my last 3 originals to move out. It's so hard for me to visualize ideas when I have 3 houses randomly plopped on a piece of land I want to develop


----------



## Nicole.

HappyTails said:


> I finally settled on this map
> 
> View attachment 215643
> 
> Town name is Lone Oak
> Mayor's name is Jess
> Town Fruit is Oranges
> Grass shape is Circles
> Starters villagers are: Naomi, Cranston (ugh), Peaches, Pippy and Kid Cat
> 
> Pros
> I love how Town Hall and the plaza are aligned so I can build a bridge from the plaza to town hall
> Campground entrance up top that way i can make my campsite area up there
> River shape is not annoying
> Only one pond
> 
> Cons
> Cranston is in my town
> Cranston is here in my town
> Cranston
> I wish Re Tail was closer to the dock but whatever, not that big of a deal



This layout seems very similar to the town I very first owned on New Leaf.


----------



## Vulpixy

NobbyXI said:


> That's a nice layout! Looks like you've managed to line up some of your villager houses nicely already. I'm waiting on my last 3 originals to move out. It's so hard for me to visualize ideas when I have 3 houses randomly plopped on a piece of land I want to develop



Thank you, the 3 that are above the river are where I want them, the rest need to be moved out. I'm hoping I can get them to move sooner rather than later as I can't work on the campgrounds I want to set up there on the left until those three are gone. Thankfully one of them is leaving here in the next day or so.


----------



## AccfSally

*

The layout from my new town, Ume.
I like it a lot!
*​


----------



## Geowlett

-nvm just realized that the plaza was too close to camp-


----------



## Marte

bananora said:


> this has definitely been one of the best maps I've ever had! I sold my old town to tom nook for 99mil back in november 2016 and I definitely do not regret it. None of my rocks are intrusive and I have all of my dreamies in their desired house placements . I was a little bit upset that it had peaches as the native fruit instead of apples because I loved the way that the perfect apple trees look, but now I'm glad that I didn't reset over a small thing like that because the perfect peaches look really pretty with my white path and my town is full of them now!



I love love love your map! It's perfect!


----------



## HHoney

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 215849
> 
> The layout from my new town, Ume.
> I like it a lot!
> *​



I really like this map!! The map feels very open depending on where villagers move in.

The bend before the waterfall looks like it has bridge potential. 

My favorite part of the map are that the ponds are mostly out of the way, yet they make the map visually interesting.

Good luck with your new town!


----------



## Pugchelle

After one reset! Yay, My town square is nicely in the middle,
and my house is one one side of the town and business is on the other!

My town fruit are oranges ): Wish I had peaches. 

I love it though. and the two ponds i have are out of the way


----------



## Kalle

Villagers (top half, left to right): Apollo, Rowan, Vesta, Whitney, and Pinky
Villagers (bottom half, left to right): Phoebe, Melba, Beau, Marshal, and Bob


----------



## MapleSilver

Kalle said:


> Villagers (top half, left to right): Apollo, Rowan, Vesta, Whitney, and Pinky
> Villagers (bottom half, left to right): Phoebe, Melba, Beau, Marshal, and Bob



I really like where you placed your house. That area to the north would make a great courtyard.


----------



## primandimproper

Today, I restarted my town and created the town of Mochagem. The name is just a combination of two of my favorite things (coffee and gemstones) that I thought would sound cute together. My mayor is named after an OC I created for an X-Men fan fiction years ago. Anyway, here is the map I went with after map resetting for over an hour: 



The map has square grass, cherries as the native fruit, and for starters I got Frank, Clyde, Anicotti, Freya, and Merengue.


----------



## Kalle

MapleSilver said:


> I really like where you placed your house. That area to the north would make a great courtyard.



Thanks, in that northern part there are a lot of trees surrounding an open area with a stump and a bunch of mushrooms. To the south there is a small hedge maze with a wisteria trellis aligned with a walkway leading from the house entrance.

Edit: Here are two photos:



Spoiler: Home (back and front)


----------



## Bluebellie

This is my map


----------



## amazonevan19

this is my town map


----------



## behonourable

Bluebellie said:


> This is my map
> View attachment 216260



I’ve never seen villager’s houses all lined up like that! Do you reset to place them where you want every time you get a new villager?


----------



## meggtheegg

Bluebellie said:


> This is my map
> View attachment 216260



This map is ridiculously satisfying


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

This is mine So far
Villagers: Robin Static Sparro Poppy Clyde Twiggy Lionel Drake And Felicity.
Edit 2: OH NOW it submits the picture


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

meggtheegg said:


> This map is ridiculously satisfying



Yes, that's exactly what I thought!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Here’s mine


----------



## Ryumia

For the past few days... I have been map resetting like there was no tomorrow. 
Yesterday, I was able to settle with the map that I have put up on here. Finally! I did it.

*Town of Aeternia*

*Grass Shape*: Triangle
*Native Fruit*: Cherries
*Town Hall Color*: Green
*Train Station Color*: Blue
*Amount of Rocks*: Seven. But... One Fake Rock.
*Amount of Ponds*: Two
*Amount of Bridge(s)*: One

The reason why I chose this map was due to the fact the rocks weren't too much in the way of potential landscaping. I had to sacrifice a lot for to make sure rocks wouldn't get in the way. I would have like apples or peaches instead of cherries. However, I checked the meaning behind cherries and thought it could be an idea for a town theme. Also would have like the Town Hall to be the blue color, but it was a lot better than getting the brown and yellow one. I placed my house where it was to prevent having villagers move too close to me. It was a nightmare for me when villagers started moving closer to me in my old towns.​


----------



## Marte

Marte said:


> Started this town today. _1/1 let's gooo_
> Villagers: Merengue - Pompom - Erik - Angus - Poncho
> 
> View attachment 213162



Heres an updated version


----------



## dimicrow

_I don't like that one little beach in the bottom left corner!! I can't access it without a wetsuit :v.
Town: Plegia
Fruit: Pears 
Current villagers: Bluebear, Friga, Chow, Lucky (my all time fav villager yesss), Apple (moving in from campsite finally), Tangy, Drake, Lucy, Cobb, Lionel_


----------



## sushiornot

Town name: Delfino
Town fruit: Cherries 
Mayor: Katelyn


----------



## Mayor Kera

sushiornot said:


> Town name: Delfino
> Town fruit: Cherries
> Mayor: Katelyn
> View attachment 216966



I like how the ponds form a triangle.


----------



## hellokitty

town name: Milk
native fruit: Peaches
mayor: Rainy

it took forever but I adore this map


----------



## Lanstar

The Town Map of Zenheart, where villagers may come and go as they please! This is 16 days in.

Apples are native, and the grass is square.

The Mayor is Rosanne, and the Alt. characters are Lillian, Daphne, and Laura.


----------



## Iced_Holly

It took me _so_ long to get a town I was happy with and finally, I've gotten one.


Pros: 

-Campsite is on a small, secluded side of the river with a south-facing waterfall, which was the main thing I really wanted
-With one exception, there are no ponds and rocks in the way of where I've been trying to put plots and paths. That was the main issue with many towns I tries
-One long continuous beach
- My native fruit is Apples
-Lucky is one of my starters, hell yes. And he's in a workable location so I can keep him~
-Giant space next to the plaza that I can do oh so many things with


Cons: 

-Station and Town Hall colors are kind of iffy
-No room to put the Roost near Re-Tail, like I wanted, but I did find a spot for it by Town Hall


----------



## Lily

This is my map :3

I'm really happy with it. It took me ages to find a map that filled most of my criteria, and I always thought that this river layout looked really nice. 

Pros:
- Private area for my house by the waterfall.

- Cove in the beach for hybrid breeding
- Vertical beach ramps (I like them for some reason!)
- Great place for my campsite by the sea
 
- Interesting ponds that I can work with - I love having lots of ponds!
- Rocks OK to work with. 
- Vertical waterfall <3

Cons:
- Mira plotting right in front of the town hall!
- Apples as fruit - I would have preferred peaches.


----------



## Berrymia

Lily said:


> View attachment 218498
> 
> This is my map :3
> 
> I'm really happy with it. It took me ages to find a map that filled most of my criteria, and I always thought that this river layout looked really nice.
> 
> Pros:
> - Private area for my house by the waterfall.
> View attachment 218499
> - Cove in the beach for hybrid breeding
> - Vertical beach ramps (I like them for some reason!)
> - Great place for my campsite by the sea
> View attachment 218500 View attachment 218501
> - Interesting ponds that I can work with - I love having lots of ponds!
> - Rocks OK to work with.
> - Vertical waterfall <3
> 
> Cons:
> - Mira plotting right in front of the town hall!
> - Apples as fruit - I would have preferred peaches.



I LOVE your private area! And your campsite! It fits perfectly! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lily said:


> View attachment 218498
> 
> This is my map :3
> 
> I'm really happy with it. It took me ages to find a map that filled most of my criteria, and I always thought that this river layout looked really nice.
> 
> Pros:
> - Private area for my house by the waterfall.
> View attachment 218499
> - Cove in the beach for hybrid breeding
> - Vertical beach ramps (I like them for some reason!)
> - Great place for my campsite by the sea
> View attachment 218500 View attachment 218501
> - Interesting ponds that I can work with - I love having lots of ponds!
> - Rocks OK to work with.
> - Vertical waterfall <3
> 
> Cons:
> - Mira plotting right in front of the town hall!
> - Apples as fruit - I would have preferred peaches.



I love your map!! The private area is amazing and your campsite fits so well! <3


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Town Name: Toledo

Mayor: Yael

Dream Adress: 4D00-0081-4AE8

Native Fruit: Peaches (I've got Perfect Peaches too!)

Villagers: Maple, Vesta, Pecan, Marshal, Sprinkle, Truffles, Canberra, Zucker and Tammi.

What I like about my town:

-The PWP areas are nicely spread out so i'm able to put them almost everywhere.

-I have few, small lakes, which let more space for more PWPs.

-My river has a simple shape, which allows easy walking around the place.

-I have two long beaches which i can put coconut and banana trees on.


What I don't like about my town:

-My river shape can get to be lame.

-My town plaza is at the corner, so I rarely visit it.

-The southern part of the map is so narrow I'm not able to put PWPs there.


Back in 2015 the game was really new for me and when i bought it I was just thinking in creating my town as soon as posible so i really didnt care about the town map. Now, i would like to change it...


----------



## Vanillabeanie

Edit the map was really bad and littered with rocks everywhere the search continues, will update when I have found the one.


----------



## Jordandelion

Vanillabeanie said:


> View attachment 218807
> 
> Mayor name: Elsa
> Town name: Parfait
> Starting villagers: Moe, Cesar, Blanche, Iggly, Bluebear.
> Native Fruit: Oranges
> Train station color: Brown
> Town hall color: Grey
> Grass shape: square
> 
> 8 hours and 80 map resets later I decided to go with this one as it has the most potential for future landscaping. I was pretty set on a map prior to this one but as I got a monkey villager I did reset it, only to get a Gorilla. But the game quickly made it better by giving me Moe and Bluebear, both dreamies. I really thought the small lakes where going to be a problem, but after walking around trying to find the perfect spot for my house I actually like them. They will not destroy any landscaping I had in mind and not remove where I am going to have paths.
> 
> As for the villagers they are all moving out, Bluebear and Moe are staying, both of them are decently placed and not close to the town hall what so ever (thank god). Bluebear is the one to the top right and Moe is the lonley house on the Island. All the others are moving out asap starting out with Cesar, I really don't like the gorilla villagers. Today I'm going to get the watering can and then starting to put out temporary patterns on the ground where I don't want villagers to move in.
> 
> What I like about the map:
> -  It has oranges as a native fruit
> - I like that the town hall, re-tail and town plaza is pretty close to eachother.
> - The river doesn't cut through the entire town.
> - Plaza is in front of the town hall.
> 
> What I don't like about the map:
> - The placement of the bridge
> - The fact I got a gorilla villager
> - Square grass (wanted cirlcles, but won't reset just to get it).
> - A few less mini lakes (however a nice aspect to landscaping.)
> - So far 1 rock that is badly placed, I hope it's the ore rock..



Lemme guess... the rock right in front of the train station?


----------



## Vanillabeanie

Town name: Hysteria
Mayor name: Puppeter (Puppeteer was to long ).

I choose this map as my town is themed and it's just going to be an easy way to landscape around and get what I want out of it. Now let's hope there isn't any god awful rocks in front of important buildings or where I want to put houses and so on.


----------



## Creamcookies

Town name: Otaru
Mayor name: Hana
Native fruit: Peaches
Starting villagers: Felicity, Broffina, Cheif, Curly, Ozzie
What I like about my map:
- I have zero badly placed rocks, there is nothing blocking where I want to build pwps and do landscaping.
- The map is really ideal for what I have in mind.
-I love my Mayors house placement.

What I don't like about my map:
- There isnt a south facing waterfall
- Some of the villagers have placed their house in unfortunate places, but they will all be moved out eventually so it's okay.


----------



## bischua

There are a lot of really nice town maps... but... I love this one most. 



My town is like a little village... green everywere... an between little paths... I like it... 
Town Name: Broesel
Mayor: Biba
Dream Adress: 6F00-0024-19DD
Native Fruit: Oranges
Villagers: Butch, Clay, Peggy, Lolly, Katt, Tangy, Stitches, Maple, Tia and Chai (the one I let go, if she want)
This town has been rebuilt after the game card was broken. A friend from another forum helped me out to rebuild the town (map, residents). After this I rebuild everything by playing and one by one came together again. It helped me, that there was still the old dream address. And so I was able to rebuild paths and plant bushes and trees. A lot of work. Only one tree, which I don?t put away, reminds me of how fast you can lose the small pixel world you like.


----------



## Mint

The town of ✦
I love the layout, but not the triangle grass or oranges. I can live with it.
I like the secluded area where I have my house.


----------



## ao_pan

I love to see other people's maps! 

here is mine


----------



## Millet23

Hi! Here is my town, Galton:

I love the layout because of the shape of the river and the private beach among other things. My town has apples and circle grass which I like


----------



## Millet23

Hi! Here is my town, Galton:
View attachment 219128
I love the layout because of the shape of the river and the private beach among other things. My town has apples and circle grass which I like


----------



## lilabounce

Hi all! I'm getting back into the Animal Crossing groove, and I've bought a second copy to go from the beginning 


Spoiler: Large image alert!










Town name: Skyhold
Mayor: Kara

I love so much about this map! Plus it has Bam, who was one of my original villagers back in my first village!


----------



## Marzi

That's the map of my new town <3 I am pretty happy about it. (Hopefully the villagers will stay on the upper half)


----------



## Berrymia

Marzi said:


> That's the map of my new town <3 I am pretty happy about it. (Hopefully the villagers will stay on the upper half)
> View attachment 219311



I like it!


----------



## MapleSilver

Millet23 said:


> Hi! Here is my town, Galton:
> View attachment 219128
> I love the layout because of the shape of the river and the private beach among other things. My town has apples and circle grass which I like



Wow, this is honestly one of the best maps I have ever seen.


----------



## Loubelle

Here’s mine :v


----------



## Marzi

Mint said:


> View attachment 218932
> The town of ✦
> I love the layout, but not the triangle grass or oranges. I can live with it.
> I like the secluded area where I have my house.



Ohh! I really like your map! The little area of your house fits perfectly and you got a lot of space to build stuff


----------



## s2249

Here's My Place. I like the layout for it's simpleness. However I don't like the Re-tail being all the way in the corner. My town fruit is the pear but I wish it was the apple.


----------



## Berrymia

s2249 said:


> Here's My Place. I like the layout for it's simpleness. However I don't like the Re-tail being all the way in the corner. My town fruit is the pear but I wish it was the apple.



I love the placement of the Bridge on the far right side!


----------



## AccfSally

My newest and 6th New Leaf town, Tea.

(Sorry for the bad picture)

Villagers: Rolf, Tank, Wendy, Opal, Marcie and Big Top, who is currently moving in.


----------



## Marte

Sadly the town I created for the one year challenge got deleted because of the broken card this summer... BUT I found my old cartridge not so many weeks ago! I'm so happy to be playing in this town again ♥

Town name: Patril


----------



## IndiaHawker

My old non-TT town which I've recently picked back up. Triangle grass and cherries - love this layout!


----------



## MapleSilver

IndiaHawker said:


> View attachment 219821
> 
> My old non-TT town which I've recently picked back up. Triangle grass and cherries - love this layout!



Oh that looks really nice. I think the town tree goes best in a central location, and long, winding rivers almost always look nice. Also, I like how you put the bridge next to the lake.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Thanks, I made this town years back and reset for ages to get it! I'm so fussy about certain things - I have another cartridge somewhere with a world that I reset for about a week to get haha! Will try and post it if I find it  This world has a special place in my heart though!


----------



## BenPlusAC

My town of Factor!
Native fruit: Oranges
Other fruit: Lemon, apple, banana, lychee, persimmon
Favorite villager: Hugh
Least favorite villager: Charlise
Villagers: Peaches, Egbert, Diana, Wendy, Rolf, Flip, Kidd, Charlise, Hugh
Main Street unlocks: Super T&T, Kicks, Museum 2nd floor, Club LOL, Dream Suite


----------



## AccfSally

I restarted my 6th town Tea again for a better layout, so far I love it!

(Sorry for the bad picture)


----------



## Leaffer

Today I restarted and found this map after some restarts

It has cherries and square grass


----------



## Bardun

This is my little town, its native fruit is the cherry and I've got square grass. My favorite part is the river that winds through the middle. Current residents are Sprinkle, Sterling, Diva, Drake, Maple, Ruby, Filbert, Peck and Rodeo. I convinced Puddles to move here via the camp site earlier today so she's hopefully here tomorrow


----------



## Shampsto

The town of Memes!
Whoops I took it upside down.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Ebonmoor


----------



## sigh

map of Kaysoa



villagers (in house order left to right): jeremiah, shari, tybalt, coco, marshal, piper, octavian, june, kabuki, olivia.​


----------



## HappyTails

*Mayor Name*: Raven (she moved from Ossipri to a town simliar to Ossipri lol)
*Town Name*: Imperios (like Ossipri this name also came from a random generator)
*Native Fruit*: Cherries
*Town Hall Color*: Green
*Train Station Color*: Green
*Grass Shape*: Circles
*Villagers*: Tutu, Rhonda, Rory, Alli, Wart Jr. and Pashmina All but Pashmina are starters

*Pros*


Layout is similar to a town I stuck with so hopefully that will help me stick with this town
Tutu is a starter
Town Hall and Train Station are the same color
River pool is not annoyingly in the corner of the river 
Only two ponds
Plenty of space for PWP
Rocks are out of the way for the most part. There is one rock thats actually in the way but I am going ti figure out how to work around it. 
Starter villagers are not terrible
Cherries are native. Cherries are my favorite native fruit in this game followed by peaches, then apples, then pears, and lastly orange.
Room at the top near my campground entrance for my campsite, I dont have to wait for a villager to move out to build it


*Cons:*

That aforementioned in the way rock but nothing a little creatively wont fix
I dont like the Retail with that small pond because that Retail is the hardest one to landscape in front of but again, nothing a little creativeness wont fix. 
Circle grass is overrated, I would have liked square grass this time but whatever, its just grass that would be covered up anyways.
I would have preferred a west beach



In all, Id say I'm pretty good with this map. To be honest, Im probably going to try to do a replica of Ossipri because I liked what I did with Ossipri  and I regret restarting that town so Imperios will be kind of be a revival of Ossipri.


----------



## Chouchou

Marte said:


> Sadly the town I created for the one year challenge got deleted because of the broken card this summer... BUT I found my old cartridge not so many weeks ago! I'm so happy to be playing in this town again ♥
> 
> Town name: Patril
> 
> View attachment 219805



I love this lay-out.


----------



## charlie.sunset

Circle grass and apples, I love them both!

Pros
- Huge pirate beach with a nice little recess for pretty landscaping
- Central plaza
- Plenty of space for PWPs
- I only need two bridges so I can have more slots for other PWPs
- Nice corners of land for benches/thermal pools/hammocks/picnic blankets
- The waterfall is on the southern cliff, it looks so pretty

Cons
- The rocks are not exactly in the way, but some don't look very good (I have one directly south of the plaza) 
- I didn't reserve myself a less accessible piece of land for my main house, so new villagers often move in near it and I have to spend time forcing them out
- The western side of the train fence is empty because nothing fits between the house of my favorite villager, the campsite and the fence


----------



## mae.

triangle grass, & apples ♥

favorite villagers: lucky & ankha!

other villagers: walker, bones, hopper, mitzi, deirdre, diana, bob, & goldie!

*pros:*
all the buildings are up by the train station!
a LOT of space.
villagers put (most) of their houses in good spots, without plot resetting!
ponds are in a good spot.
ocean waterfall is in the south so it's pretty to look at, especially over the bridge!
my mayor's house is very secluded, but also close enough to the river that i can plant cedar trees!
apples are my native fruit & perfect apples are really cute in a witch/forest town.

*cons:*
absolutely no idea why ankha thought it was a good spot to put her house there.
almost TOO much space, i don't know what to do with all of it!
also it's hard to find my villagers with so much empty space!
would have preferred a map with the huge beach.
i need so many more trees........

i just need to plan out stuff more, i guess! there's just so much room idk what to do with any of it


----------



## LaFra

Town Name: Aurora
Date: 29 Ago 2013
Town Hall Color: Green
Train Station Color: Blue
Grass Shape: Circle
Villager: Blanche, Cranston, *Flora*, Gladys, Phil, Phoebe, Queenie, Apollo, Sterling, Elvis
Starter villager: Flora, Drago, Whitney, Hamphrey and Mac.


PROS:
- 6 permanent rocks
- 2 ponds
- good map design 
- nice position for Town hall, Re-Tail and Plaza. They are aligned and close
- small beach
- South waterfall

CONS:
- Villager random distribuition, i didn't know i can soft reset for them..  I would have wished they were together in left side.
- ORANGE >:C  Peach, apple and Cheries were good... Only pears were even worse.


----------



## gothgf

I've got square grass and apples (thank god)
I'm doing a gothic halloween themed town!

pros:
-so much space for pwps!
-only 1 pond and it isn't in a bad place
-plaza is in the corner and right next to the rv camp
-town hall is on the north side of town (I hate it when it's in the south)
-retail is near the docks (my icon is over it sorry)
-the river is straight-ish
-I've got the perfect spot picked out for my house
-there's this cute little rock by the river that I'm going to make into a sitting area
-apples are my native! I almost cried when I saw them, I wanted apples so bad

cons:
-I wish the river didn't dip down like that, for me it's always so hard to do those kinds of areas.
-the beach is very wiggly
-I wish that small piece of beach was a little bigger
-I can't figure out where to put my alt's house, there's no good spot.


----------



## sofieceliza

*Pros*
- lots of open space
- I like the windy river spitting my town in half
- I love my spot for my mayor?s house
- the plaza is in the top left corner which is logically the best place for me
- retail is near the train station 

*Cons*
- I don?t like the east beach, I barely use it because the jetty is on the other beach
- the annoying thin strip of land where I?ve placed my cafe (wish I?d put the police station there!)

edit: I've uploaded the pic from my phone and I can't seem to rotate it, wah


----------



## krystillin

GOSH I MIGHT HAVE FOUND THE MAP. It looks good but if it had anything but apples as its native fruit, itll be ruined

The house placement i love and the long beach is amazing but i hate all the villagers and the fruit is cherries.   this was reset# 7

Really close to what i wanted but its not my perfect town


----------



## zMikeT

*My town maps *

Hellooo, 
I have 2 towns, Steeze and Fluxing. I've been working on Steeze recently. Need some suggestions of where I can put the campsite.
I think either right of the town tree or south west of the town hall but I need ideas!

This is Steeze. 



Steeze has a more natural feel to the river and placement of buildings. Mayor's house is hidden away on a private secluded bit of land with the lake placement making a cool little walk way between the cliff and the lakeside making it the only way to get to the house. It only has 5 permanent rocks which from my experience of map resetting, it's good.

This is Fluxing



Fluxing is my symmetrical style map. All buildings align across the map to the square. Centre town tree and my character is stood on the reset centre.

Hope you like them.


----------



## primandimproper

Cemetery is the perfect town for me so far. It has one of my dreamies and Bruce is a bonus cause I fell in love with him instantly. The town itself is inspired and will be based off of Aokigahara Forest near Mt. Fuji, but I also plan on incorporating Western aspects such as including Hela, the Norse Goddess of the underworld as one of the residents.


----------



## Wickel

I am in love with my current map! I love how the town is split in two and how all the villagers move in below the river. Cherry is also currently building his house below the river (on the left to the most left house). I just need to get rid of Merry, which is the one villager living above the river. I plan on building all/most of my PWPs above the river, so there's like a residential area and a center with the shops and the caf?. I'm currently working on my first PWP, I'm building a bridge where the Gyroid is. 

I love the little corner in which I built my own house, I plan on building a fruit vineyard around it. I also like how close the Town Hall is to the Campsite; I can imagine campers riding into town and visiting the town hall like it's a reception desk, and then drive on onto the Campsite. I don't have any problems with the two ponds around it - I think it's pretty cute. I'm going to make it a flowery area and will build the fountain there eventually.

I think this is one of my favourite maps, I don't see much wrong with it - although maybe it would have been nice if the plaza was a little more central.  I still really like it though, I feel very inspired when looking at it.


----------



## auroral

My layout isn’t anything special, but I like where my animals placed their homes, for the most part! Granted, this pic is from like a month ago, so the house directly under the train station is no longer there (thank god lmao)
I’m itching to get a second copy of the game soon, so maybe I’ll reset for a prettier layout for my next town.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Blurry map i need an elgato

- - - Post Merge - - -


Blurry map i need an elgato

- - - Post Merge - - -

sry 4 duplicate


----------



## LadyDestani

I realized I never posted my town map, and now that I finally have a full town of 10 villagers all in the locations I want them in, I figured it was the perfect time to post.  So, here's my map...



My town fruit is cherries.

I have circle grass.

Current villagers:
- Grizzly (permanent)
- Mint (permanent)
- Hugh (permanent)
- Annalisa (permanent)
- Frita
- Chow
- Paula
- Sterling
- Anabelle
- Hans (semi-permanent, will only give him up to go to a second town if I create one)

I didn't reset at all for this map; it was one of the first four options I was given by Rover and I love it.  I really like my river shape and the long beach.  I went through a stage where I wasn't thrilled with some of the main building placements, especially Retail being so far from the dock, but now that I've built up the town with PWPs and landscaping, I quite like it and wouldn't change it at all.  I do regret my placement of the campsite, but I'm making it work.


----------



## MapleSilver

MysteriousSpirit said:


> Blurry map i need an elgato



If you want a better picture of your map, all you have to do is talk to Isabelle and tell her to cancel a public works project. Doing so will bring up a picture of your town map on your top screen, which you can then screenshot and proceed to Image Share. No capture card required.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm currently on the train finding a map for my second town, Fireleaf, so expect a picture of that shortly.


----------



## LadyDestani

MapleSilver said:


> Also I'm currently on the train finding a map for my second town, Fireleaf, so expect a picture of that shortly.



I love the name Fireleaf! I haven't seen a town named anything like that before.


----------



## MapleSilver

LadyDestani said:


> I love the name Fireleaf! I haven't seen a town named anything like that before.



Thank you. I specifically did a Google search and TBT site search, both of which brought up no responses. I wanted to make sure this name was unique.


----------



## MapleSilver

I was finally able to take a screenshot of Fireleaf's map. So far, this is my favorite New Leaf map I have ever played in.



Native fruit: Apples
Grass shape: Circles
Residents: Gruff, Egbert, Moose, Kid Cat, Bertha, Robin, Canberra

Pros: 
- It has 6 ponds, the maximum a town can have
- Each pond is a different shape, adding some nice variety
- That east strip of land will be good for growing fruit
- Re-Tail is fairly out of the way, so it won't clash too much with my other buildings
- Some good starting villagers

Cons:
- Beach ramp isn't what I wanted
- Kid Cat's house location (this is only temporary)

I honestly can't think of anything else I dislike about this map. Even the beach ramp I can easily get used to.


----------



## Zacie

Welcome to 12☆! Love how my retail/townhall/plaza are all together. Do ignore the villager house placement, I'm intending to move them to the bottom half of the river (see 2nd pic).


----------



## Ribiveer

Zacie said:


> Welcome to 12☆! Love how my retail/townhall/plaza are all together. Do ignore the villager house placement, I'm intending to move them to the bottom half of the river (see 2nd pic).
> 
> (img)
> 
> (img)



What do you make that grid layout with? I saw someone else with the same thing and I'd want to plot out my town like that as well


----------



## Zacie

nimbas1103 said:


> What do you make that grid layout with? I saw someone else with the same thing and I'd want to plot out my town like that as well



Excel! Google sheets works too. You can read up on it here. I used this template for my planning. i dug holes around my entire town to count where everything was (with a new character so that I could force close the app once I'm done with no dmg done to my town).  Think it took me ard 2+ hours?


----------



## Ribiveer

Zacie said:


> Excel! Google sheets works too. You can read up on it here. I used this template for my planning. i dug holes around my entire town to count where everything was (with a new character so that I could force close the app once I'm done with no dmg done to my town).  Think it took me ard 2+ hours?



Oh that's really handy, thank you!


----------



## AquaMarie

Hey guys! I've decided to start a brand new town for the coming year! I'm currently resetting for maps and I've been feeling a little overwhelmed and overly critical, lol.   I have this weird anxiety about making the final decision on what to go with.   

I came across this map and it's giving me some design ideas and I wanted to see what you guys think.   I was going to put all the villager houses below town hall in two even rows, with the pond in the center.  For my house I'm not quite sure yet, maybe down in the peninsula on the right.


----------



## moonlightxo

This is Honeybel! It's my main town, and I'm very happy with it. (It's not complete yet)

Native fruit: Peaches
Residents: Diana, Tia, Beau, Maple, Marshal, Merengue, Felicity, Celia, Chelsea, and (soon) Etoile.
Grass shapes: Circles

Pros:

-There are 4 ponds, and none of them are in my way.
-Not a lot of permanent rocks, and again, none of them are in my way
-I really like the shape of my river
-There was almost enough space to line up all of my villagers
-Not too much space, but also NOT not enough (if that makes sense)

Cons:

-Because of the shape of my beach I'm only able to line up 8 villagers


----------



## carackobama

Mayor Name: Cara
Town Name: Moon Bay
Native Fruit: Pears
Grass Shape: Circles
Villagers: Tangy, Mitzi, Astrid, Mira, Kidd, Crackle, Cesar, Chester
Favourite Villager: Tangy


Overall I'm pretty happy with this map! I kind of wish there was more on the side of the river with my house and Town Hall as it feels a little unbalanced, but other than that I can't think of many complaints~


----------



## MapleSilver

carackobama said:


> View attachment 222920
> 
> Mayor Name: Cara
> Town Name: Moon Bay
> Native Fruit: Pears
> Grass Shape: Circles
> Villagers: Tangy, Mitzi, Astrid, Mira, Kidd, Crackle, Cesar, Chester
> Favourite Villager: Tangy
> 
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with this map! I kind of wish there was more on the side of the river with my house and Town Hall as it feels a little unbalanced, but other than that I can't think of many complaints~



Ah your map is really nice. I like the river and town tree placement. 5 ponds is a nice amount.

Also I didn't know Spork was named Crackle in Europe. Not sure why they did that.


----------



## carackobama

MapleSilver said:


> Ah your map is really nice. I like the river and town tree placement. 5 ponds is a nice amount.
> 
> Also I didn't know Spork was named Crackle in Europe. Not sure why they did that.



Thank you! I got pretty lucky :3 

It's so strange right? It's not like Spork is an offensive word over here or anything, so it's definitely a bit bizarre.


----------



## dizzy bone

Posting Borei's map now that my villagers are finally decided and plot into place. This is probably my favourite map I've played so far. I just hate my mayor's house placement and I wish I had more ponds. I wrote about my plans for it here!

villagers: Avery, Poppy, Bangle, Mallary, Blanche, Ken, Phoebe, Butch, Sparro, and Pecan
fruit: peaches


----------



## Cailey

my new town!

told myself this would be the _last_ time I reset.
must. stick. with. this. forever.

town's name is ethereal.

I think I like the map? always look for the one's that have the town plaza in the center.
my native fruit is cherries. kind of wished for peaches or apples but cherries are okay!


----------



## dizzy bone

Cailey said:


> my new town!
> 
> told myself this would be the _last_ time I reset.
> must. stick. with. this. forever.
> 
> town's name is ethereal.
> 
> I think I like the map? always look for the one's that have the town plaza in the center.
> my native fruit is cherries. kind of wished for peaches or apples but cherries are okay!



This is almost the exact same map as my 2nd town! Except our permanent building placements are a little different! I do love this map a lot though. Good luck with the new town!


----------



## Sweetley

Cailey said:


> my new town!
> 
> told myself this would be the _last_ time I reset.
> must. stick. with. this. forever.
> 
> town's name is ethereal.
> 
> I think I like the map? always look for the one's that have the town plaza in the center.
> my native fruit is cherries. kind of wished for peaches or apples but cherries are okay!



Wow, that's a pretty nice looking town! I had a similar town like that one back then. Also, 
cherries? I would have picked that town immediately if Rover would have suggest it to me, 
lol.


----------



## MasterM64

*Map of PARADISE*

I just realized I haven't posted my town map on here yet!  I've had this town since 2013 and I absolutely love the layout I managed to get on the first try back in the day!  I think my favorite part of the layout is the fact that the Plaza is at the very center of town and I managed to make my path system utilize it as a giant roundabout/hub intersection!  I'm also very fortunate how well the Campsite entrance was placed after I updated to Welcome Amiibo because it worked perfect with my path system!


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

*Choosing a town Layout*

I can't wait to see other peoples town maps. For me when I first started it took me a while before I could find one I actually liked. But i'm also extremely picky so that probably has a good bit to do with it lol.


----------



## Jenni79

I'm having an issues posting my town pic. Its just doesn't let me.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong. But I LOVE seeing all these different layouts!


----------



## MasterM64

Chimom79 said:


> I'm having an issues posting my town pic. Its just doesn't let me.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong. But I LOVE seeing all these different layouts!



To post a picture easily, you need to make a snapshot in-game, save your game, turn off your 3DS, take the SD Card out of your 3DS, insert the SD Card into a computer, locate the "DCIM" folder/directory, and then you can copy them to your computer and upload them on a host (or use the attachment feature on here when you make a post) like you would with any other image (you also can access the DCIM directory while uploading on a site as well if the SD card is still plugged into your computer).  To get a quality image of your map from the top screen (which is where all screenshots are made, not sure of a method to get the bottom screen), you just need to sit in the mayor desk and try to construct a PWP which would allow you to see the map. Hope this helps!


----------



## Roobi

MasterM64 said:


> I just realized I haven't posted my town map on here yet!  I've had this town since 2013 and I absolutely love the layout I managed to get on the first try back in the day!  I think my favorite part of the layout is the fact that the Plaza is at the very center of town and I managed to make my path system utilize it as a giant roundabout/hub intersection!  I'm also very fortunate how well the Campsite entrance was placed after I updated to Welcome Amiibo because it worked perfect with my path system!



That looks really nice! You were lucky indeed. Also with the camping ground. Mine's right next to ReTail, which is also pretty cool. It's so nice to have the plaza at the center! <3 I can imagine that works great with paths.

Fun to see all these different map options and the way people place their buildings. Think I'll also share mine sometime soon.


----------



## MasterM64

Roobi said:


> That looks really nice! You were lucky indeed. Also with the camping ground. Mine's right next to ReTail, which is also pretty cool. It's so nice to have the plaza at the center! <3 I can imagine that works great with paths.
> 
> Fun to see all these different map options and the way people place their buildings. Think I'll also share mine sometime soon.



Thank you Roobi!  You should check out my dream address in my signature to see how I utilized the map in more detail, I think you would absolutely enjoy your visit!  I also love seeing all the map options as well, I really hope they make the maps even more interesting in the next game!


----------



## Roobi

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you Roobi!  You should check out my dream address in my signature to see how I utilized the map in more detail, I think you would absolutely enjoy your visit!  I also love seeing all the map options as well, I really hope they make the maps even more interesting in the next game!



Ah, I hadn't even thought of that yet! XD I visited your town in the meantime. It looks lovely! Everything's so well organised. I also like how you used the four-leaf clovers in your paths. Makes it look very natural. I always feel like such a noob when visiting such beautiful towns, haha. But they are great inspiration and I'm working on mine slowly but steadily.
Yes, I'm also curious if they'll add more map layout styles in the new game. Or maybe even different areas. Really looking forward to it


----------



## MasterM64

Roobi said:


> Ah, I hadn't even thought of that yet! XD I visited your town in the meantime. It looks lovely! Everything's so well organised. I also like how you used the four-leaf clovers in your paths. Makes it look very natural. I always feel like such a noob when visiting such beautiful towns, haha. But they are great inspiration and I'm working on mine slowly but steadily.
> Yes, I'm also curious if they'll add more map layout styles in the new game. Or maybe even different areas. Really looking forward to it



I'm so glad to hear that you enjoyed your visit and I really do appreciate the valuable feedback!  I wouldn't tell yourself that, making a town the way you like it just takes time and patience!  It took me over 1500 hours to build mine, but I built most of it in less than 800 hours (just slowly tweaked and added various details after that point) so it is definitely doable especially if you buy a lot of your supplies here!


----------



## Roobi

Yeah, I'm taking it pretty easy, working on my ideal town as I go. I keep changing my plans and paths every few days and it'll be fun to see where it all will lead to eventually. I can tell most of the beautiful towns I've seen have taken _lots_ of time and effort, but it's worth it. At least there's plenty of help and inspiration on these forums^^


----------



## Jordandelion

It took several days of resetting, but here is Meadow and at its completion!

Pros
- Lots of dreamies in good spots (Cranston, Flurry, Marina, Sylvia, Static, Diana, Antonio, Julian, Willow, Tammi)
- Town fruit is peaches (second favorite after apples)
- Green train station and town hall (so lucky for both to be the same color)
- Cute little private beach
- No rocks in disruptive places
- Two ponds in good places
- Nice spot for my house
- Good placements of town hall, plaza, Re-Tail, and campground
- Cool river shape with pool right in the middle

Cons
- Square grass (wanted circle, but I do like square better than triangle)
- Got the roundest variant of the plaza (would have preferred the squarer ones)
- 8 rocks (not including the gem rock, ugh)
- Would have liked a west-facing beach for once (have always gotten east)

Overall, I wouldn't dare ask for a better map. Didn't think I could find one better than my last town. <3


----------



## Roobi

Jordandelion said:


> View attachment 223613
> 
> It took several days of resetting, but here is Meadow and at its completion!
> 
> Pros
> - Lots of dreamies in good spots (Cranston, Flurry, Marina, Sylvia, Static, Diana, Antonio, Julian, Willow, Tammi)
> - Town fruit is peaches (second favorite after apples)
> - Green train station and town hall (so lucky for both to be the same color)
> - Cute little private beach
> - No rocks in disruptive places
> - Two ponds in good places
> - Nice spot for my house
> - Good placements of town hall, plaza, Re-Tail, and campground
> - Cool river shape with pool right in the middle
> 
> Cons
> - Square grass (wanted circle, but I do like square better than triangle)
> - Got the roundest variant of the plaza (would have preferred the squarer ones)
> - 8 rocks (not including the gem rock, ugh)
> - Would have liked a west-facing beach for once (have always gotten east)
> 
> Overall, I wouldn't dare ask for a better map. Didn't think I could find one better than my last town. <3



Nice one! Lots of space to build things. I like the idea of a riverside campsite (I'd probably put the cafe in that spot, though I don't know what the environment looks like, of course). Very good villager placement too! I can believe it was worth the wait


----------



## pocky

I don't think I've posted screenshots of my finished map so here it is


----------



## idklol58258

Main Town: Bluemoon
Mayor: Wolf
Fruit: Apples

This is a quick map i decided on and i like it a lot. I just have to move the villagers and then it is done!


Pros: Has really small rivers and a lot of space on the main land for landscaping
Only has 2 ponds
Has a small stone pavement for PWPS

Cons:
Not much space on the beach


----------



## pocky

Wolf___ said:


> Main Town: Bluemoon
> Mayor: Wolf
> Fruit: Apples
> 
> This is a quick map i decided on and i like it a lot. I just have to move the villagers and then it is done!View attachment 223786
> 
> 
> Pros: Has really small rivers and a lot of space on the main land for landscaping
> Only has 2 ponds
> Has a small stone pavement for PWPS
> 
> Cons:
> Not much space on the beach



do you have a dream address?


----------



## idklol58258

pocky said:


> do you have a dream address?



Not yet. I'm landscaping my town ATM. I will tell you when i do get a DA though


----------



## Kentara

http://imgur.com/gallery/f30E4LA

I couldn't figure out how to upload the photos directly so there's the link to Imgur

Town 1: Triart

Pros: 
Retail is close to the beach
The villagers i have are more or less amazing and i love them

Cons: 
Not thrilled that there's a tiny beach
plaza location isnt as close to the town hall as I'd like
can't really do anything with the land due to layout
When I made this town I was kind of lucky because I didn't know what I wanted at that time

Town 2: Belgrove

Pros: 
There is just enough beach and land to be pleasing to the eye
the secluded beach is not tiny
retail is near the dock for fast selling
a south facing waterfall
west facing beach
town hall is right below the plaza

Cons: 
Villagers that i would be more than willing to trade
A lot of rocks behind houses


----------



## MasterM64

*Map of PARADISE Updated!*

Even though I have already posted my map on here, I wanted to post a updated one which I have added my path system to (I tried to get it as up to scale as possible, but some areas may still be distorted)!  There are some paths missing as well, but I would rather leave those as a surprise for anyone who wants to visit my Dream Address since they are scenic side areas (which can be found in my signature below)!


----------



## moonolotl

*My town map <3*

https://imgur.com/a/PgJ5lhB
This was the first town map i chose as i was new to Animal Crossing as a whole and I literally didnt even know i could pick another map until It was too late and I'd progressed too much lol.
Honestly it was a lucky choice. I've really grown to like it over the past few months I've been playing. If anyone has any suggestions, please please do give! I'm new to this, obviously since this is my first town, so I'd love to have all the help I can get.

Pros:
-Some really nice villagers that I'll be keeping!
-Re-tail is in an alright place
-Love the lake design
-My home is in a beautiful place.

Cons:
-My native fruit are oranges. I'd like peaches to be honest, but im not THAT fussy so I'll live lol.
-The bridge on the right was a pain at the start since I have to travel quite a lot to get to places. I'm getting the new bridge built tomorrow and I'll be adding in another one above it in due time.
-Some unwanted villagers
-big chunk of beach on the right i cant reach :/

But yeah, do feel free to give me tips or opinions <3


----------



## moonolotl

*My town map <3*

I'm not sure how good or bad my town map is. It was the first option, due to me being brand new at Animal Crossing and not even thinking about there being multiple options for my map, I chose this one. 
I've grown to love it honestly. There are pros and cons of course; I love the shape of the river, I love the location i picked for my house, but i also hate the small beach i cant get to, the long walk from the dock to Re-Tail and the fact I had to eventually save up the bells for a bridge to make my life a hell of a lot easier.
Anyway, opinions? My native fruit is orange, which I dont mind but dont love either.

https://imgur.com/a/g1dp5kv


----------



## DoctorPaine

After some back and forth upon realizing the first layout chosen wasn?t working quite as dreamed when placing permanent PWPs, I decided... screw it,, let?s sell and try again |D so, here is... *Stardust!* (2.0)





Cons:
-Native fruit is pears... I was really hoping for peaches or apples |D
-Eight flippin rocks, two in weird places right in front of town hall. 
-I?m not exactly fond of that lake right in front of Re-Tail |D
- The upper right having the Narrow Strip, I would?ve preferred a wider space, but...

Pros!
-Nice neat river, with a southern fall!
-Eastern cliff! I really wanted one of those. 
-The major buildings all in the same area, it makes the perfect ?social center? for town!
-There May be many, but the rock placement doesn?t get in the way of major building projects. 
-Narrow strip can still hold a house and one 2x2 PWP! Which is necessary for a resident |D
-I have absolutely 0 attachments to these villagers so I can safely cycle them out. 
-Huge clear spaces for campground, park, Roost and station building! 

All in all, I?m feeling pretty nice about this map... which was the very first one presented upon the very first try! Thanks Rover!


----------



## Millet23

Here is my town:


I created Galton 2 months ago but I almost didn't use it because I took a break. However, I'm back 
The native fruit is the apple. I like the shape of the river and the placement of the buildings. Besides, rocks are not a problem to build and I like the ubication of the three ponds, the beaches and the open spaces. I hope you like it


----------



## Carole

Millet, I love your map of Galton! The bridges are in really good locations, and I love that diagonal one. I also love where you put your campground, in that remote location between the river and the railroad tracks.

Right now I have three towns, and here are the maps:

1. Chicago: Home of Mayor Polly, Joanne, and Hyacinth. Created July 29, 2018. Native fruit is the apple. This town has the best PWP's and feels the most spacious for some reason. 







2. Delphi: Home of Mayor Iolanthe and Kathryn. Created November 2, 2018. Native fruit is the apple. This town is decorated with purple roses that I really like, but I could take them to a new town. Iolanthe is a character that I recreated from one of my older towns, that I destroyed to make this one. 







And,
3. Hillsfar: Home of Mayor Alyce, Daphne, and Theo. Created December 21, 2018. Native fruit is the pear. I love the name of this town more than the other town names (it is the name of an old game I played many years ago). This is the newest town and I have been neglecting everything except my failed attempts at growing blue roses. So, the animals are mad at all three residents and the town is not as well developed as it could be.







I love all three maps, but I am going to destroy and re-start one of the towns sometime in March because I am getting a little bored (and this is my solution to ACNL boredom). It's hard to choose! I love all three maps. Definitely Chicago should stay. I think probably Hillsfar should be the one destroyed.


----------



## ButtstonCrossing

I've restarted my town four times over the years, and this time I've gotten the map I love the most! I was after peaches as well as townhall and Re-Tail being next to each other. Reset/sold my town a couple dozen times to finally meet those requirements and also got this wonderful off-to-the-side river. I'm gonna build my campsite over there after Samson moves out.


----------



## Carole

Love your off-to-the side river, ButtstonCrossing! That leaves you so much open space in the rest of your map.


----------



## Sugarsprig

I just restarted a new town, and I’m already getting jealous of all the nice town maps here


----------



## carp

this is my town map in my very new town, buxom! i love the minimal river, but i will definitely need to get the villagers living in unfortunate places (such as blocking a route to retail) to move out at some point. a shame, but needed. i'm not too sure if i'll try and add more character houses, or just leave my mayor as-is on her lonesome!


----------



## Euphy

carp said:


> this is my town map in my very new town, buxom! i love the minimal river, but i will definitely need to get the villagers living in unfortunate places (such as blocking a route to retail) to move out at some point. a shame, but needed. i'm not too sure if i'll try and add more character houses, or just leave my mayor as-is on her lonesome!
> 
> View attachment 224038


Oh we have almost the same map, though my plaza is in place of retail, retail in town hall's and town hall is in plaza's place. Same placement of mayor's house too, good tastes friend. I highly recommend a courtyard for the empty area in front of the house


----------



## yocxlin

This the map to my town Luna I reset my town 3 times and this has been my favorite map. 
I really like the river and how there’s only one pond. There are still a lot of changes to made such as changing some villagers for some dreamies. There are a lot of rocks through my town but not too annoying. I like the plazas placement and I like where I put the campsite. 
My current villagers are: Pudge, Sprinkle, Tia, Diana, Tom, Lily, Marshal, Sydney, and Gala. Atleast 3 of these will be moved out.


----------



## AccfSally

Terrible picture quality ahead:  


Spoiler







My new town, Faebi.
I had it like for a week now.

Villagers:
Vivian, Dodie, Wolfgang, Lolly (Starter), Monique(Starter), Erik(Starter), Zell, Pashmina, Sparro (Starter) and Anicotti (Starter).

I like the layout a lot, but the only problem is where Anicotti's house is located!
It's a big problem when wanting to go down to the dock.


----------



## LadyDestani

AccfSally said:


> Terrible picture quality ahead:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224263
> 
> 
> 
> My new town, Faebi.
> I had it like for a week now.
> 
> Villagers:
> Vivian, Dodie, Wolfgang, Lolly (Starter), Monique(Starter), Erik(Starter), Zell, Pashmina, Sparro (Starter) and Anicotti (Starter).
> 
> I like the layout a lot, but the only problem is where Anicotti's house is located!
> It's a big problem when wanting to go down to the dock.



That is a really cute map! I like so many things about it. But yeah, as much as I actually like Anicotti, she would have to go because of that house placement.


----------



## Skater




----------



## chet_manley

I posted this somewhere else, but this is a far more appropriate place for it.

My mayor lives in the south-central portion of the map. I removed the third bridge while I am trying to get a different bridge PWP, but it is directly under the northern-most bridge giving the mayor a clear path to city hall.

The southwest portion of the map is the main living hub. The northern portion is largely forested (I like that my cranky villager lives by himself in the far northeast portion of the map).

In the southeastern corner, the map is a lot more open, but the lighthouse is in the corner and there is a solar panel nearby. In the small bump in the river between the waterfall and the lake is a windmill. Very green economy, here in Hollywoo.

No paths in the town, for what it is worth. I play dangerous games.


----------



## Ali666

*Salem*

Town: Salem
Native Fruit: Peach
Current Villagers
Gaston
Carmen
Jambette
Antonio
Renee
Kevin
Diana
Ozzie
Tutu
Monique


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Carole said:


> Millet, I love your map of Galton! The bridges are in really good locations, and I love that diagonal one. I also love where you put your campground, in that remote location between the river and the railroad tracks.
> 
> Right now I have three towns, and here are the maps:
> 
> 1. Chicago: Home of Mayor Polly, Joanne, and Hyacinth. Created July 29, 2018. Native fruit is the apple. This town has the best PWP's and feels the most spacious for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Delphi: Home of Mayor Iolanthe and Kathryn. Created November 2, 2018. Native fruit is the apple. This town is decorated with purple roses that I really like, but I could take them to a new town. Iolanthe is a character that I recreated from one of my older towns, that I destroyed to make this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,
> 3. Hillsfar: Home of Mayor Alyce, Daphne, and Theo. Created December 21, 2018. Native fruit is the pear. I love the name of this town more than the other town names (it is the name of an old game I played many years ago). This is the newest town and I have been neglecting everything except my failed attempts at growing blue roses. So, the animals are mad at all three residents and the town is not as well developed as it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all three maps, but I am going to destroy and re-start one of the towns sometime in March because I am getting a little bored (and this is my solution to ACNL boredom). It's hard to choose! I love all three maps. Definitely Chicago should stay. I think probably Hillsfar should be the one destroyed.



I seriously love all of these so much. I love those little secluded beaches. Quite jealous!


----------



## B2CT

Hello everyone. Here is my town Vergazon. 
The official fruit is the peach.
There is Antonio, Pinky, Harry, Mallary, Skye, Broccolo, Keaton, Lobo, and Mathilda.
I remember when I started to play this game, I restarted 3 times my game to have the perfect map


----------



## dizzy bone

B2CT said:


> Hello everyone. Here is my town Vergazon.
> The official fruit is the peach.
> There is Antonio, Pinky, Harry, Mallary, Skye, Broccolo, Keaton, Lobo, and Mathilda.
> I remember when I started to play this game, I restarted 3 times my game to have the perfect map &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> View attachment 225694



Love your map! Especially your town tree and re-tail being close to Main Street. That little cliff that sticks out near your house is also one of those map features I love and was really happy to get in one of my towns too! Perfect for a little PWP or stump to sit on overlooking the water :>


----------



## Oldcatlady

i just took the first map that appeared and have no idea if it's a good map or not ;; any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Sweetley

Oldcatlady said:


> i just took the first map that appeared and have no idea if it's a good map or not ;; any feedback would be appreciated!



That's actually a nice looking map, I like it! In my opinion, this map has a lot of potential. I also
like the placement of those two bridges on the left site.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Perrycifer said:


> That's actually a nice looking map, I like it! In my opinion, this map has a lot of potential. I also
> like the placement of those two bridges on the left site.



aww thank you!


----------



## Lazaros

I recently made a new town called Senlin and took the least disastrous map I could find. Of course Tammy decided to move in right next to me, as well as Poppy and Rodney who ended up right in front of the town hall - at least Senlin has peaches as its town fruit, so I guess that‘s good?

http://imgur.com/wvyYYJJ


----------



## Sakuranbo

My first town since 2013. I’ve wanted to reset it badly but can never bring myself to. 

What I like:
- Oranges
- Circle grass
- Retail is close to the dock
- New campsite miracle spawned next to my built campsite
- mini backyard behind mayors house and the waterfall next to it
- Tree in front of town hall 

What I don’t like:
-  the biggest thing that bugs me  - only one pond!  and the placement bugs me. I really love the unique sound and look of ponds. 
- no private beach
- police station and cafe placement




- - - Post Merge - - -



Lazaros said:


> I recently made a new town called Senlin and took the least disastrous map I could find. Of course Tammy decided to move in right next to me, as well as Poppy and Rodney who ended up right in front of the town hall - at least Senlin has peaches as its town fruit, so I guess that‘s good?
> 
> http://imgur.com/wvyYYJJ




Love all the ponds and how the town tree is centered, also love how your house is on the cliff that overlooks the ocean


----------



## makonatu

town name: Otona
native fruit: peaches
villagers: pietro, shep, gladys, puck, deirdre, benjamin, freckles, chief, del, and bam

pros: i like the secluded plaza and how some houses line up perfectly with my paths from the bridges
cons: i really don't like some rock and pond placements, but i work around them

i've had this town since late 2017 and have started doing more work on it lately!


----------



## Davix

I couldn't find a picture of my town map and I don't have a camera, So I drew it in one of my paint programs instead.  Too bad it's a little stretched.


----------



## MasterM64

Davix said:


> I couldn't find a picture of my town map and I don't have a camera, So I drew it in one of my paint programs instead.  Too bad it's a little stretched.
> 
> View attachment 226686



That looks super nice for a simple image editor creation!  I also love the layout a ton, it reminds me of my town map in a lot of ways.


----------



## rustfour

*ACNL - Junkton*

Main Town: Junkton
Mayor: rustfour
Fruit: Peaches
Villagers: Sly, Ava, Bunnie, Joey, Gruff, Mira, Becky, Erik, Marcie, Pompom

Favorite Villager: Bunnie

Ava, Becky, and possibly Pompom are (hopefully) on their way out to make room for others.


----------



## Leedzie

Hey there everyone, new to the forum and decided to get my feet wet by sharing my town here. This is Knothole.






I really love that all of my important buildings are in a row, and that the plaza is just below them too. It gives me a slight OCD tick though that the pond below the coffee shop was juuuust a tad too close and forced it back a tile, so it's not exactly aligned with the others.

I think if I could change anything I might've picked a better spot for my house. I liked it at the time but for some reason my neighbors keep clustering in around me and it's awfully claustrophobic. I'm seriously thinking I might add some small public works projects around me as they move just to stop anyone else from getting so close!


----------



## Reckoner

I'm honestly really happy with this one.
https://imgur.com/a/rxKIPKq


----------



## iExist

Is this a good layout for a realistic city?


----------



## Leedzie

I tried posting in this thread when I first joined, but it said that my post needed to be moderated, and people have posted here since then and mine has never appeared? So I decided to try again, and if this is against the rules then I apologize.

Anyway, this is my town:


One thing I've always really liked about my town is that my permanent buildings are all in a row together in the top left (although I'm slightly annoyed at that pond, as it forced the coffee shop to be one tile higher than the others). I used to be happy with the placement of my house, but nowadays I wish I could move it, because apparently my villagers all like plunking their houses down REALLY close to mine. I'm in the process of planning PWPs and laying down patterns to deter them in the future.


----------



## reebow

My town! I reset about a year ago and can't remember my old one, but I definitely prefer this one



Pros:
~ I personally like having my main features spaced out pretty evenly, but having areas that are still empty as space for trees or potential pwps
~ I don't know why, but I seem to have had a run of good luck with where my villagers place their houses, and as I often have mine moving in or out, I quite like the cleared spaces they leave, as in my old town I filled it with trees and it was hard to get around
~ I love that I have a wide and short beach, and then a looooooong and slightly thinner beach
~ I like the top of my river being wide as it makes fishing actually a bit easier

Cons:
~ The bit above the top of my river is just really weird, as the cliff face sort of pokes out into it, so it's hard to actually see that back corner
~ All of my ponds are the most awkward tiny shapes so it's damn near impossible to fish in them
~ Spacing out my bridges evenly as possible looks fine on the map, and without the bottom one it can be easy to feel like you're running around loads, but with the bottom one it feels unnecessary
~ The two corners on the left side created by my river... I constantly mistake them for each other and get serious deja vu while weed hunting
~ My Re-tail.. It has a single block gap between the cliff face and itself. Not like 2 or 3 and so it's wide enough to look down even when you're in it, not no space so weeds wont grow there.. no, a single space.


----------



## Hanif1807

Here's how my map currently looks like




*Pros:*
- Area around Plaza and Re-Tail is the most charming area in my town because i put paths around Plaza and there's The Roost and bunch of flowers too
- Villager's houses, bridges, and other facilities are spread quite evenly, so there's nothing too empty or too crowded in certain areas
- I placed my house somewhere at the center of the Map so whether i'm at the edge of my town, it takes the same time to get to my house or vice versa, and it's also near the river so i can quickly catch some river fish
- There's no separate seaside so i can just walk around it without traversing to the land first (I know there's a little one near the red bridge but it's pretty much nothing but only seashells

*Cons:*
- There are several areas in my town that are too narrow to place something else like PWP. Yes, i'm talking about the left and top side of my town
- Although it's not really much of a problem, but my river has too many turns
- My paths also have too many weird turns because the map layout, so there's a little chance i run over my flowers and destroyed them
- My map layout works best if it has at least 4 bridges, but since i'm only allowed to put three so....


----------



## Celinalia

this is my town map! i'm not entirely happy with it and i have oranges as my town fruit (i'm trying to replace them all with peaches tho) but it's alright. i'll pay off the third bridge today which will be above my event plaza

pros; 
- the villager houses! they took me 7 (!!!) hours
- i like my two beaches and the upper part of my town
- the place around my house is really cool
- my house it at the perfect place
- i already have planned everything
- i like my wild forest + campsite on the upper right part of lilalia

cons; 
- down by that bridge is it really narrow so i can't build anything there
- oranges as town fruit
- only three ponds (one of them super small
- retail isn't even in the near of the beach


----------



## SnowGarden

Town Name:  Mist
Mayor:  Ellie
Town Fruit:  Pears
Grass: Circles 
Villagers:  Cesar, Al, Peewee, Rocket, Boone, Hans, Violet, Tammi, Nana, Moose 
Theme/story: Ellie is an archaeologist who discovered a secret city of apes while investigating ruins of a lost gorilla civilization 







Things I love:

I got the exact fruit and grass that I wanted.  
Town Hall, the Plaza, and The Roost fit together so that placing a park in front of The Roost makes a nice town square
Love having Booker and the police station tucked away on that narrow, peaceful stretch above the river. 
Have lots of space to build amenities around my campsite 
Have a long stretch up the peninsula to my house to make an impressive tree lined walk
Beautiful, twisty river
Diagonal bridges ftw!  
Love the front facing waterfall and having a bridge over the top of the falls
Two ponds is a good number 
Enough space for big PWPs that fit my theme (once everything finally gets suggested) 
Found enough space for a lighthouse on the cliff near the front waterfall 
My villagers picked some pretty nice spots 


Cons:

A couple inconvenient rocks


Neutral: 
Re-Tail is a long ways from the dock, but there's an easy L-shaped path to it


----------



## dizzy bone

Celinalia said:


> this is my town map! i'm not entirely happy with it and i have oranges as my town fruit (i'm trying to replace them all with peaches tho) but it's alright. i'll pay off the third bridge today which will be above my event plaza
> 
> pros;
> - the villager houses! they took me 7 (!!!) hours
> - i like my two beaches and the upper part of my town
> - the place around my house is really cool
> - my house it at the perfect place
> - i already have planned everything
> - i like my wild forest + campsite on the upper right part of lilalia
> 
> cons;
> - down by that bridge is it really narrow so i can't build anything there
> - oranges as town fruit
> - only three ponds (one of them super small
> - retail isn't even in the near of the beach



I LOVE this layout! I have one similar for my second town. I was really trying to get a layout similar but with the plaza in the little island like yours... but I was too scared I would never find it XD The villager houses all together like that looks so nice :>


----------



## Blood Eclipse

here's mine




Took me about an hour of resetting to finally settle on this one.

Cons:
-Peaches aren't my native fruit 
-unexpected move ins refusing to plot their home in the open areas I leave for them

Pros:
-I like the layout


----------



## sammybam88

my town and where should I put the instrument shelter (weather forecast pwp)


----------



## Haskell

Bumpity Bump Bump Bump because I like seeing these.

Edit: Forgot it was a sticker but the Bumpity still stands.


----------



## Sweetley

...


----------



## Sweetley

Decided to reset my last town and honestly, I don't regret it, as I found a town which I like even more 
now:


​
Fruit: Peach

Train Station: Red

Town Hall: Purple/grey (?)

Just to point out one thing: I did not plot reset the villager's houses. They all moved in like that on 
their own. My first 5 starters are the 4 which houses standing next to each other and one of the two 
on the right bottom corner. Not only do I love the town layout in general but also of how my villagers
placed their houses.


----------



## AngelBunny

Just recently restarted! 

Town of Divinia

https://imgur.com/a/bkrzXVA
Link bc I'm on mobile

Pros:
-Peaches! 
-Skye was one of my starters, and a dreamie!
-nice location for a town center
- re-tail and the town hall are placed closely together, wich I like
-lots of nooks and crannies for houses
-private beach is a plus

Cons 

-green train station, but I'm planning on changing it anyway
-not the best place for a Pond, a bit close to the campsite
-skye's house is a bit close to the beach ramp


----------



## Aardbei

I don't manage to insert a picture in my post, so I have to post a link, I'm sorry 

https://tof.cx/image/q6dYO9


I didn't resert for this map but I tried to choose the best among the 4. The most important things for me were : no private beach, town hall at the extreme north, and no thin piece of land because of the river.
The funny think is that I bougjt both my 3DS and the game the same day, so when I was starting to play the game my 3DS console ran out of battery and turned off just during the saving at the tree ceremony as I was picking the charger ahahah If this didn't happen I would have a different map today 

My native fruit is the pear and I got the square grass.

I don't think of any problem with this map, just maybe the Plaza which is really close to the cliff... But since the campgrounp is there there is at least an opening to the left 
The second thing I kind of regret is the location of my Mayor's house (in yellow) . When I started the game I was surprised we could choose the location of our house ourselves, but I thought there would be some restrictions like we could build our house where there were trees... So I put it there. That'd not that bad actually but it could have been better.


Anyway it is really interesting to see other's town maps with all the differencies


----------



## Rexi

Mayor Brittany of Seaside! 
Native fruit: oranges
Villagers: Diana - Etoile - Rudy
Deirdre - Tangy
Chief - Beau - Marshal (single House?s on the left going down) 
Merengue - Chai (two houses by themselves on the right)
I?ve reset so many times in the past, lol
Overall I?m pretty happy with the layout. There?s a TON of rocks, which I really wish I could move. (I mean you can move rocks in IRL, let me do it in ACNL lmao)
I wanted all my villagers in a single line (maybe two) but couldn?t get it to fit no matter what way I tried. 
Still trying to figure out where I want my PWPs lol. So if anyone has suggestions on that, I will gladly take them!
On the side of Tangy?s house I had some fruit trees (like a mini fruit forest lol) and then I have a water fountain, hammock, and bench. 
I was thinking of putting the police station on the right of town hall. Maybe the campsite in the little pocket by the bridge that?s behind my house. 

I spent a lot of time pathing this town, which I haven?t done in the past. So I think I?ll stay here for a while, lol


----------



## P. Star

I've had this town for over 5 years, and I'm extremely happy with this layout. I am a sucker for symmetry so having a somewhat uniform map is important

Pros
-Centralized town plaza
-Villager placement, thank goodness for plot resetting
-A winding river
-Private beach
-Large southern beach for landscaping

Cons
-Limited open space, the river creates long and narrow plots of land
-Re-tail is far from the beach


----------



## Sophie23

I found the perfect town map today! - I made my second acnl town Cherish and the mayor is Sophie


----------



## tolisamarie

Maps of my towns in sig.

Things I love:

Both my towns have Town Hall, Retail, Police Station and Cafe all lined up on the same "street".

All my character houses are also lined up on the same "street" .

All my villagers houses are along the beach.

There's lots of room for all my PWP's.


----------



## Carina

An update to my town Vanit?a with all  permanent PWPs. It took my villagers 4 years to request the police station... but now I finally got it.  
What I like most about the layout is that there are 6 ponds which all have different shapes and the private beach.



If you want to visit Vanit?a, this is the dream address: 6B00-00B6-5AE2


----------



## MissShema

That's awesome!


----------



## xara

Carina said:


> An update to my town Vanit?a with all  permanent PWPs. It took my villagers 4 years to request the police station... but now I finally got it.
> What I like most about the layout is that there are 6 ponds which all have different shapes and the private beach.
> 
> View attachment 230968
> 
> If you want to visit Vanit?a, this is the dream address: 6B00-00B6-5AE2



that’s a lovely map!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Carina said:


> An update to my town Vanit?a with all  permanent PWPs. It took my villagers 4 years to request the police station... but now I finally got it.
> What I like most about the layout is that there are 6 ponds which all have different shapes and the private beach.
> 
> View attachment 230968
> 
> If you want to visit Vanit?a, this is the dream address: 6B00-00B6-5AE2



that?s a lovely map!


----------



## Semla

Town name: Zestoria
Mayor: Semla
Grass shape: Circles
Town fruit: Peaches
Starting villagers: Maple, Marcel, Claudia, Poncho and Pippy.


I really like the placements of re-tail, the plaza and town hall. Symmetrical and nice, the villagers houses are randomly scooped together but I think it's cute. 
Only thing I dont like is that I got peaches it's my least favorite fruit. The villagers are ok, but no dreamies sadly.


----------



## Nycolas

*The town of Lockdown!*

...


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I sold my previous town and restarted until I finally settled on this map..It took almost 20 resets . My previous town had really small pieces of land and a lot of river going through it, so for my new town I wanted as much land as possible.

It gave me alot of space to organize villager homes into neighborhoods, but tbh it's way too much land. Having a curvy river gave more interesting and variation in landscaping in my opinion. I have some regrets


----------



## necrofantasia

here's mine!! it's still a work in progress but I absolutely love it.
pros:
-villagers and buildings are all clustered together

cons: 
-kind of cramped at times, hard to place PWPs


Spoiler


----------



## Arizano

Town : Rêville
Mayor : Théau
Villagers : Rolf, Tabby, Monique, Sheldon, Walt, Benjamin, Cherry, Leonardo
Bank : 186996856 Bells


The circle is a pokeball made of flower
I put the garden_plus.dat in a Zip file


----------



## antoniocmg

im an architecture student so im a little bit too perfectionist with town layouts!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that I finally have 10 villagers plotted exactly where I want them, I figured it was time to post my map of my second town, Nocturne.  I'm really happy with it.  I reset for this exact river shape with open areas in the North to place my houses.  It surprisingly didn't take too long.





My villagers are lined up on either side of the main pathway.  My mayor's house is separated from the rest of the town by an extensive garden.  The entire area surrounding the Event Plaza is a fancy Topiary Garden that is still in the works.  I plan to have a second character place their house just to the right of Town Hall and it will mostly be a public building.  I'm still working on moving my dream villagers into place, but now that I've got Bruce and Hans, I have Amiibo cards for the rest so it's just a matter of time.

Native Fruit: Orange but it's irrelevant since all the fruit trees will be tucked away in the upper left sliver of land.
Grass Shape: Square...I think.  It wasn't important to me.
Town Hall: Green
Train Station: Blue
Dream Villagers: Hans, Rhonda, Bruce, Yuka, Zell, Diva, Jay, Becky, Rodeo, Pango


----------



## FranzTS

I had a town for 4 years named Pawnee (I saw myself as Leslie Knope HAHA) but deleted because I felt awkward with everything. I didn't like my villagers and so on. I started a new one but messed up some TT and plot resetting and didn't like the result. The thing is, I liked the map so much I couldn't find a new one that matched the previous one.

BUT after a week of trying I found the perfect one




It's call Wyddin, with apple as its native fruit and triangle grass! (i just found out that!) I think I have orange train station?

What I love about it:

- My house is in a secluded place (tho I builded a bridge there so it's easier to navigate)
- Re-tail is in a short way to the beach.
- Only two ponds (more space for building!)
- Good position of Town hall and plaza.
- Really long beach with two slopes and a little private beach.
- The land up my house is a little park with a fountain in the middle.

Some cons I guess?

- The house next to the campground is Sterling's and at first it was kinda awkward but i have grown to love it.
- I can't seem to come up with plan. I'm not that enthusiast for symmetrical patterns and I feel like the houses distribuited "around" the plaza is kinda nice.


Any ideas for the top right part or the map in general?


----------



## Da Momma

FranzTS said:


> I had a town for 4 years named Pawnee (I saw myself as Leslie Knope HAHA) but deleted because I felt awkward with everything. I didn't like my villagers and so on. I started a new one but messed up some TT and plot resetting and didn't like the result. The thing is, I liked the map so much I couldn't find a new one that matched the previous one.
> 
> BUT after a week of trying I found the perfect one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's call Wyddin, with apple as its native fruit and triangle grass! (i just found out that!) I think I have orange train station?
> 
> What I love about it:
> 
> - My place is in a secluded place (tho I builded a bridge there so it's easier to navigate)
> - Re-tail is a short way to the beach.
> - Only two ponds (more space for building!)
> - Good position of Town hall and plaza
> - Really long beach with two slopes and a little private beach
> - The land up my house it's a little park with a fountain in the middle.
> 
> Some cons I guess?
> 
> - The house next to the campground is Sterling's and at first it was kinda awkward but i have grown to love it.
> - I can't seem to come up with plan. I'm not that enthusiast for symmetrical patterns and I feel like the houses distribuited "around" the plaza is kinda nice.
> 
> 
> Any ideas for the top right part or the map in general?


Nice layout! I love that your house is secluded. Mine is surrounded by villagers. I guess when they saw where I built mine, they all wanted to be close to the Mayor, lol.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Gonna keep resetting until I get the same map as my friend, cause its AMAZING


----------



## acnh.eclipse

After WEEKS of resetting, and I mean around thousand resets I found the map I have been searching for


----------



## Dude_Skillz

acnh.eclipse said:


> After WEEKS of resetting, and I mean around thousand resets I found the map I have been searching for View attachment 282731


LOL THAT'S THE MAP OF MY NL TOWN
AND I DIDN'T RESET ONCE
AND IT'S 7 YEARS OLD BUT STILL
LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

my plaza is where the town hall is, and my town hall is where Re-tail is, and Re-tail is right next to the train station to the left


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Dude_Skillz said:


> LOL THAT'S THE MAP OF MY NL TOWN
> AND I DIDN'T RESET ONCE
> AND IT'S 7 YEARS OLD BUT STILL
> LMAO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> my plaza is where the town hall is, and my town hall is where Re-tail is, and Re-tail is right next to the train station to the left


OMG, WHAT THATS ACTUALLY NOT FAIR LMAFOO


----------



## Dude_Skillz

and I thought it was a bad map, guess it's as good as it gets

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

When I get home in like an hour, I'll take a pic


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Dude_Skillz said:


> and I thought it was a bad map, guess it's as good as it gets
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> When I get home in like an hour, I'll take a pic


Okkkkkk, and it's like the best map ever! On the 3rd or so lage on this thread they has the exact same map and said it was perfect


----------



## acnh.eclipse

fink said:


> I know this thread is a day early and a buck short with my lack of map to put here but I know quite a few members have the game and I'd like to see a thread like this. When I get my game on sunday (and i'm done resetting ) I'll edit this post and add my map. please don't set me on fire mods x_x
> 
> Any members who have the game early want to share their town layout? You can include your town fruit and villagers if you'd like.
> 
> /edit
> 
> Main Town: Viridian
> Mayor: Andrea
> Fruit: Peaches
> Favorite Villager: Winnie


Really LOVE this map


----------



## Rubygame

I don't know if my map is beautiful or it was a good choice because the river is so long and horizontal. But 3 years ago when I started playing I really liked the river that cut the village in two parts, and then I wanted the station and the town hall both green (then I discovered they could be changed with the fairy, modern or Japanese style, and I think you can also change the original color?)
I started playing seriously only recently, so my village is all bare, I hope to be able to decorate well my village❤


----------



## baylegabriella

I just started playing last month, I did choose from the 4 that was available, but wasn't too picky. Altho I did wanted my fruit to be peaches, so had to restart a few times.


----------



## mangoseason

It's a challenge right now to work with the narrow spaces along the beach...


----------



## Perfektion

My town is now two almost three weeks old.
I had another town before but I really hated the layout and house placement. So I resetted and really imagined I would reset forever to find a map I like. Altough the first map Rover showed me, I was like OMG that's it.
I also looked trough the other three layouts there was another which was also okay. But no that was absolute fate xD


Pros:
- Curvy River which is cutting trough town. I really don't like to much space to myself because I am not that creative. In New Horizons half my town is just not even developed because I don't have any ideas. So I prefer less land with a few spaces to really work with.
- My house placement. It is right in the middle of the map. I am even thinking about destroying the upper bridge. I don't really need it since I build that diagonal bridge next to my house. Altough it has a nice line from the train station to the first ramp. I will keep it I think. It was the starting bridge so I don't need to bother.
- Plaza is off to the side. I know most want there plaza to be in the middle but I actually think it is better to the side.
- Long beach. This was a absolute must have for me. I had that split beach before and it was so annoying.
- Holding pond is not in a corner. I hate the look of that in New Leaf. Most times holding ponds in the corner look so weird.
- Cherrys are native fruit. Because in New Horizons I have oranges and in Wild World there peaches I just wanted a different fruit. I am not picky about it. I would also not reset for it, but it is a nice to have.
- Where I want to build the café. It will be where the blue house is at the moment. I wanted to test if I could even put it there and now it is there to reserve the place. I want the narow land to have a café outside of some sort. I already put a bench there.
- The town hall placement is so perfect for my house placement. I am separrated from it but it is still not to far. Just like I would want my actual work to be 
-The gyroid will be my police station and that placement is also perfect. Soon when it will be build I can just walk other there and ask about special visitors right away. So I don't need to run all the way to the plaza on the side.
- I like the pond next to my house and the one above the town hall. I want to make a well there and also it will be my backyard of some sort.
- None of my rocks are in a place where I need to work around. So I am really happy. I prefer one line paths because it is easier to place and so I don't have much to worry about them.
- The bottom narrow stripe of land will be a camping area. I am planning on making it really big.

Cons:
- The one pond next to Re-Tail tho... is blocking the hole entrance to the campside. It is annoying. But I will somehow work around it. It is like the only real flaw so I will live with that imperfection.
- The waterfall near the beach is a bit hard to see. But it will work better ones I get the wet suit for town. I can totally life with that there aren't that many fish strictly to the waterfall so why should I bother.
- Tangy which plotted her house underneath the train station like why. Even if she would be my most wanted villager ever no. I will plot reset for the next villagers though. I just don't wanted to bother with the starters and if I like one of them I could make it work. So yea she will move ot as soon as possible. e.e Also the two which live directly above my house will go too. I already made a map plan.

As you can see, this was just fate. My absolute dream map withing the first try. And the few flawes are just life. Nobody is perfect 


This is my map plan so far. I think not everything will work out like I drew it. But for the most part I will work to get that. Still thinking about just demolishing that bridge tho. Because the two houses on the side which are below each other are so out of place to all the others. Than I could just put them at that corner. I will do just do it. If it is to annoying I will just place another bridge somewhere else. Mostly next to the camping area.

Well that is for my first post and also dusting of this thread xD I think I will also do this with my other maps.


----------



## -Lumi-

I started a new town and this is my map!



I didn’t want to shuffle through a bunch of maps and have to go through the opening Rover chat tons, so I picked the one i liked best from the first 4. I like how the town is split in half (I think my other town is divided up similarly, at least in the way of it being a horizontal vs vertical river!) and I have a ramp for both beaches, something I don’t have in my other save.

My town fruit is cherries which I’m happy with! If it had been pears or oranges I might’ve debated resetting as I don’t like the way those perfect fruits look. The little grass pattern I have are squares!


----------



## Perfektion

I really like your ponds and the house placement  That corner looks really comfy.


----------



## -Lumi-

Happily said:


> I really like your ponds and the house placement  That corner looks really comfy.



Aww thank you! I thought it was a good spot too. I think when Tipper moves out (at least I think that’s Tipper in the house across the river from mine) I’ll put the campsite there!

The only pond I’m not crazy about is the one right below my train station but oh well.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

spamurai said:


> *Mt. Echo and Mistwood:*


The one on the left looks EXACTLY like Mayor Mori’s map on his video “Make a TOWN MAP Bulletin Board in ANIMAL CROSSING NEW LEAF”


----------



## Clovertoe3352

Sorry for the crappy picture but this is mine



Pretty nice, I'd say! I like where the town hall is, and the train station, and Re-Tail, because it's like an easy little triangle I can go back and forth in, and my house I placed not depending on that because I was a newbie and hadn't even noticed yet, so it's pretty great that everything is so close by.
I like the plaza placement, too, because it's like a sort of adventure to get there and not be distracted along the way, and it has a nice reward of seeing the daily visitor if they set up a tent. 
One thing I don't like is the placement of all the houses right by the bridge. It's a little cluttered, but there's more space than you'd expect, so that's nice. Unfortunately there are a lot of trees and flowers there and I'm too lazy to clear them, so the bridge can be a bit of a pain.
Overall I'm pretty happy with the map, would love to hear your guys' thoughts!


----------



## GuerreraD

mangoseason said:


> View attachment 319575
> 
> It's a challenge right now to work with the narrow spaces along the beach...


... How the *** did you get to screenshot your map?! Isn't it in the lower screen?  
Not only that, but it looks so clear and smooth!


----------



## Perfektion

GuerreraD said:


> ... How the *** did you get to screenshot your map?! Isn't it in the lower screen?
> Not only that, but it looks so clear and smooth!


When you go to Isabelle and ask for demolishing public work projects the map will be on the top screen so you can just make a photo there (and don't demolish anything). This you can drag on your PC via the SD Card.


----------



## GuerreraD

Happily said:


> When you go to Isabelle and ask for demolishing public work projects the map will be on the top screen so you can just make a photo there (and don't demolish anything). This you can drag on your PC via the SD Card.


I had moved a lot of pics from the card to my PC, that part I knew. But oohhh, the other thing it's a smart trick!   Can't believe I've played so many years and never noticed. Thank you so much for telling me!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well here is mine. I'm indifferent about it.


----------



## michito

Here's my town! First pic is how it looks like currently. I moved most of the houses with homebrew though, so I tried to look up if I had a picture back when it was on a clean state. That one (the second pic) is kinda old and I had lots of move-ins and move-outs since then, but I guess it's better than nothing.
I'm kinda sad I had to change the cool long pond next to re-tail because I wanted to remove the rock pavement though, it made a nice corner.... But after 5 ACNL I'm finally starting to like one of my towns, I started it this autumn, I can't wait to see how it will look in spring (my entire decor is pink)





Also shoutout to my previous town, I really liked this map and the houses ended up surprisingly lined up without a single plot reset, I kinda miss this town, but I wanted to change the town's and mayor's names (they were fandom-themed) and it was before I jailbreaked my 3DS, so I had to reset..


----------



## fourel

after not having played new leaf for a few years, i decided to start fresh. i'm incredibly picky about my fruit, train station color, and general layout, so it took me a few hours of resetting to find a layout i was fully happy with (i expected as much going in, time sink didn't bother me too much) because i was already so specific about the placement of the plaza (close to the top or in the middle) and buildings. definitely did this one to myself, lol. not too picky about villagers, because they can always be moved out. 
i've seen a lot of people avoiding oranges, but i actually really wanted them for my town! i have cherries on my new horizons island, so i didn't want a town with those. 
i noticed after i had picked out my house location that my town only has one pond, which is unfortunate, but it's not a big enough thing for me to reset over. not particularly a fan of the s-shaped river either, but i'm definitely willing to work with it.
placed a bunch of patterns near my house, the plaza, and the train station so plots don't show up there- will probably remove those at a later date. although i was hoping for triangle grass, i ended up with circle grass. however, i like the star snow that gives!
overall, i'm definitely happy with the layout. the plaza being in the middle and re-tail being up by the tracks are things i'm super pleased with, and i got the oranges i wanted so bad! my museum is on the left like it was in my first new leaf town for extra nostalgia points. it's after midnight here so i won't be able to get as much done the first day as usual, but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## vinnie

Apologies for the awful quality. It took me one try to find this amazing layout. I saw it and instantly fell in love with how the river is shaped. I also love how the plaza is in the center where the river curves upward. Placing my villager's houses was very painful to get in the right place. I really love how my map looks for once.


----------



## Budgie

Main Town: Mocha
Mayor: Makaela
Fruit: Cherries
Villagers: Nan, T-Bone, Freckles, Hamlet, Puck, Lopez, (Katt is moving in tomorrow where the player icon is)

After a long time of not playing, I decided to reset my town and start again. I didn’t have a plan what to reset for, except I wanted to try for peaches/cherries, and to have room for me to put my house near the beach/cliff.

I love how the villagers clumped their houses near each other. Not sure if I’ll be keeping any of them yet, but might be worth stopping them from leaving until I can get some PWPs in the free space up north.

The downside - I do have a lot of rocks, about 8. Hopefully they won’t cause too many issues in future. I do prefer an eastern cliff too, but I’m sure I’ll get used to it!


----------



## peachsaucekitty

here is my map _:_P i moved the houses so they weren't in the way but i plan on letting them be more spread out later. am not a big resetter for layouts but i love the placement of the town hall and plaza. also i love it when my town only needs 2 bridges its so


----------



## Vintersol

My map: Sunfire
I found this game a few years late


----------



## Redchaos10

How do you add the image file? Whenever I try to add it, it says it's too big.


----------



## LadyDestani

Redchaos10 said:


> How do you add the image file? Whenever I try to add it, it says it's too big.


I upload my images to an image hosting website like imgur if they're too big. That usually fixes it. You can also put the image in a photo editing program like Paint and reduce it.


----------



## broolow

Here's a map of Grange from a month ago (It hasn't really changed since then). Some notable things:

Skye's got the only house in the bottom half.
People absolutely have to camp out next to the town hall because i didn't think about the placement until it was too late.
I really wish i could have a 4th bridge.
I started out with pears but i got a bunch of fruit from the island to replace most of the pear trees.
The town hall is next to my house, nice.
Monique decided to camp out in my town one day. She used to live in my Wild World town, so that was neat.

My town's got all sorts of randomly placed fruit trees and flowers, but i later put down paths and bushes to make it all somewhat coherent.
I don't like having a bunch of empty spaces so i fill everything out with more plants whenever i can. I didn't feel like watering the hundreds of flowers that i have all over the place so i activated the Beautiful Town ordinance as soon as i could.

As for the public works projects, i just went with whatever i thought looked best on a certain spot. I really value my rocks because money, so each have a 3x3 square of empty space near them.

Here's all the villagers that live there currently:

Greta
Skye
Doc
Viché
Zucker
Kidd
Victoria
Ganon
Peanut
And here's the ones that moved out but keep showing up on the Main Street:

Peck
Sydney
Miranda
Phoebe
Diva


----------

